# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  Fr alle, die gerade ihr KPP machen

## Pew

Der Thread ist mMn dringenst notwendig, da ich als Studienplatzbewerber in keinem anderen Thread unterkomme  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin jetzt seit 5 Wochen in einer Unfallklinik, Station Hand- und Fuchirurgie. Meine Ttigkeiten beschrnken sich auf Botengnge, Essen austeilen, Betten machen, bei Visiten mitgehen (da hat keiner was dagegen, glaub ich  :Grinnnss!:  ),
ab und zu eine Braunle ziehen, zur Klingel gehen und Blutdruck messen. Waschen musste ich seit mehreren Wochen nicht mehr, war insgesamt vielleicht 2-3 Mal.

Nach 5 Wochen macht es eigentlich immer noch Spa, was einzig und allein dem Patientenkontakt zu verdanken ist. Durch diesen vergisst man, dass eigentlich jeden Tag dasselbe gemacht werden muss, nur in teils anderer Abfolge. Die Stimmung innerhalb der Personals (inkl. rzte) empfand ich zunchst als sehr entspannt, aber spter wurde dann doch klar, dass nicht jeder jeden leiden kann. Ich bleibe die 3 Monate auf derselben Station, da die Arbeit doch recht angenehm ist, und meist stressfrei bleibt (zumindest fr mich, den Praktikanten). Arbeitszeiten sind von 7 bis 15 Uhr, danach hab ich meistens wenig Lust, noch irgendwas zu machen auer auf der Couch zu liegen.. Ich denke, Arzt zu sein und selbststndig arbeiten zu knnen ohne irgendwelche Einschrnkungen (darf ich dies und das?) wird definitiv viel spannender, dann werde ich auch lngere Arbeitszeiten gut berstehen.  :peng:  3 Monate sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel, mir htte 1 Woche gereicht um einen ausreichenden Einblick in den Stationsalltag und die Arbeit der Pfleger zu erhalten, aber diese Diskussion kann in anderen Threads bleiben!

Wie siehts bei euch aus?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

dafr gibts schon nen Thread ... eigentlich

----------


## Pew

> dafr gibts schon nen Thread ... eigentlich


Dann erklren wir den fr archiviert und diesen fr offiziell.  ::-dance:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Hey,
ich bin auch grad mitten im KPP (hab noch knappe 4 Wochen, dann habe ich alle 3 Monate erledigt :Grinnnss!: ) und ich muss sagen, dass es mir eigentlich schon Spass macht.
Meinen ersten Monat war ich auf der unfallchirurgischen Station, dann war ich bis letzte Woche auf der Kardiologie und zur Zeit leiste ich das Praktikum noch auf der Neurologie ab.
Meine Aufgaben auf den unterschiedlichen Stationen unterscheiden sich fast berhaupt nicht voneinander (das ganze Zeug eben, was Praktikanten so machen): Betten machen, Essen austeilen, Blutdruck/Blutzucker messen, Abbo ziehen, Clexane spritzen, Botengnge usw. Das kommt euch sicher bekannt vor^^
Zu der Stimmung auf Station muss ich echt sagen, dass ich Glck gehabt habe. Ich bin eigentlich auf jeder Station positiv aufgenommen worden (natrlich gibt es Schwestern, die einem weniger zusagen und andere mehr, aber das gibt's glaub ich immer im Leben :Grinnnss!: ) und die meisten zeigen mir auch echt viel (sind es wahrscheinlich auch gewohnt, da ich ja in einer uniklinik bin).
Trotzdem muss ich schon sagen, dass ich froh bin, wenn ich es geschafft habe, weil ich einfach nicht lnger "Praktikant" sein will. Ich wei es klingt vielleicht bld, aber es nervt einfach jeden wegen jedem sch**** zu fragen, immer auf andere zu verweisen und so wenig von Krankheitsverlufen und Untersuchungen zu verstehen (klar kann man nachfragen, mache ich ja auch, aber irgendwann regt das einen einfach auf ...)
Bin auch gespannt, wie eure Erfahrungen so sind ...

----------


## Pew

Also ich darf Clexane nur aufziehen  :Nixweiss: , gespritzt wird erst whrend der Sptschicht (18 Uhr). Ich bin sowas von froh wenn es im September vorbei ist, vielleicht lassen sich da ein paar Tage Urlaub einschieben..

Das Unwissen nervt echt extrem, besonders wenn Patienten einem ihre Probleme fast minutenlang schildern, und man selbst nicht mehr sagen kann als "Nehmen Sie kurz einen Moment Platz", "Ich geb den Kollegen bescheid" usw.. Mit dem Lernen hat es sich eigentlich schon seit paar Wochen, eventuell wirds was mit Blutabnehmen gegen Ende des Praktikums oder mal in den OP gehen. Unglaublich motivierend hingegen sind die Patienten, die oft lobende Worte finden und ein groes Interesse an mir und meinem geplanten Werdegang zeigen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Meine Aufgaben auf den unterschiedlichen Stationen unterscheiden sich fast berhaupt nicht voneinander (das ganze Zeug eben, was Praktikanten so machen): Betten machen, Essen austeilen, Blutdruck/Blutzucker messen, Abbo ziehen, Clexane spritzen, Botengnge usw. Das kommt euch sicher bekannt vor^^


h, nein, BZ messen oder gar s.c. spritzen ist fr Praktikanten in aller Regel nicht drin. Invasive Ttigkeiten am Patienten sind oftmals sogar explizit verboten!

----------


## Muriel

Mona Lisa: Welches Datum steht denn auf Deinem Abizeugnis? Du msstest ja Mitte Mai schon mit dem Praktikum begonnen haben, wenn ich richtig rechne. Anzurechnen ist es aber, soweit ich informiert bin, nur NACH dem Ausstellungsdatum des Abiturzeugnisses, es sei denn man hat einen speziellen Deal mit dem LPA. Passt das bei Dir?

----------


## Linda.1001

Clexane spritzen? Wow, die lehnen sich aber ganz schn weit ausm Fenster, einen Praktikanten eine s.c. Injektion machen zu lassen.
In dem Krkhs. mchte ich nicht liegen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> h, nein, BZ messen oder gar s.c. spritzen ist fr Praktikanten in aller Regel nicht drin. Invasive Ttigkeiten am Patienten sind oftmals sogar explizit verboten!


Clexane spritze ich wenn auch nur unter Aufsicht, aber BZ des gehrt ja praktisch zu meinem Standardprogramm :Smilie:  Mache ich auch immer alleine ...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Clexane spritzen? Wow, die lehnen sich aber ganz schn weit ausm Fenster, einen Praktikanten eine s.c. Injektion machen zu lassen.
> In dem Krkhs. mchte ich nicht liegen.


Ganz ehrlich, wenn immer eine Schwester mehr oder weniger zuschaut, wrde ich das nicht zu eng sehen... (Darf ich auch nicht bei jeder)

@Muriel:Mein abizeugnis habe ich am 06.05 bekommen, angefangen habe ich dann am 16.05. Msste eigentlich alles passen ...

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin erst seit letzter Woche Montag im Praktikum, auf 'ner Inneren Station Fachrichtung Onkologie. Da ich bereits letztes Jahr drei Wochen (Schul-)Praktikum im selben Haus gemacht habe, kannte ich die normalen Ablufe, was Betten machen, Botengnge, Essenausteilen usw. angeht, zwar schon, allerdings war ich damals auf HNO... Dort waren die meisten Patienten mobil (es sei denn, sie kamen von anderen Fachrichtungen) und fr max. 10 Tage auf Station, das ist in der Onkologie natrlich anders... 
Das Durchschnittsalter der Patienten drfte die 75 locker bersteigen (ist halt Innere), sodass Sachen wie Lagern, beim Waschen/ Toilettengang helfen sowieso hufig notwendig sind. Personell ist die Station recht dnn besetzt, auf 30 (teils extrem pflegebedrftige) Patienten kommen im besten Fall zwei Examinierte und 2-3 Aushilfen (im Frhdienst). Trotzdem wurde mir schon in dieser ersten Woche ziemlich viel gezeigt, also RR/ BZ/ Temp./ Puls messen (bis auf BZ darf ich das allein machen) und eintragen, Clexane/ Heparin aufziehen und spritzen (eigentlich nur unter Aufsicht). Dazukommen sollen noch Infusionen (nur die reinen Flssigkeitszufuhren ohne Aufsicht) umstpseln etc., Medis aufziehen/ stellen, aber dann wird das Spektrum der etwas "interessanteren" Ttigkeiten wahrscheinlich rechtlich schon sehr bald ausgeschpft sein...
Wenn dann irgendwann mal mehr Luft ist (ich mache jetzt die vollen drei Monate bis Ende September :hmmm...: ), wollen die Schwestern sich darum bemhen, mich bei Untersuchungen/ OPs zuschauen zu lassen. Das Pflegeteam ist jedenfalls unglaublich nett und wahnsinnig um mich bemht, trotz des Stresses, der im Moment auf Station herrscht (ziemlich unorganisiert, was Entlassungen, Untersuchungen anmelden usw. von Seiten der rzte angeht...). Bin auf jeden Fall hier sehr zufrieden und denke auch, dass ich die drei Monate hier sinnvoll verbringen werde (auch wenn ich prinzipiell ein krzeres KPP auch fr ausreichend erachte...)  ::-dance:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Trotzdem wurde mir schon in dieser ersten Woche ziemlich viel gezeigt, also RR/ BZ/ Temp./ Puls messen (bis auf BZ darf ich das allein machen) und eintragen, Clexane/ Heparin aufziehen und spritzen (eigentlich nur unter Aufsicht). Dazukommen sollen noch Infusionen (nur die reinen Flssigkeitszufuhren ohne Aufsicht) umstpseln etc., Medis aufziehen/ stellen, aber dann wird das Spektrum der etwas "interessanteren" Ttigkeiten wahrscheinlich rechtlich schon sehr bald ausgeschpft sein...


Scheint ja doch hufiger vorzukommen, auch mal was unter aufsicht spritzen zu drfen. Aber dir erlauben sie ja echt viel ;) (an Infusionen lsst mich nmlich keiner ran)

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Jep, ich habe mit meiner Station *richtig* Glck gehabt :Grinnnss!:  Vor allem schon nach einer Woche...
Das "Gute" ist einfach, dass es bei so vielen Patienten mit nur zwei Schwestern echt eng wird. Und dann wachsen und schrumpfen meine Aufgabenbereiche halt mit deren Zeitbedarf  ::-bee:  Einmal musste ich sogar fast allein spritzen gehen (zusammen mit dem FSJler), weil einfach keiner Zeit hatte...

----------


## SuperSonic

Das spricht aber definitiv _gegen_ dieses KH, auch wenn du das als Praktikant anders empfinden magst.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Das spricht aber definitiv _gegen_ dieses KH, auch wenn du das als Praktikant anders empfinden magst.


Das ist mir schon klar...zumindest irgendwie. Leider. :Traurig:

----------


## Muriel

Wenn eine gute Anleitung erfolgt ist, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen, einen Praktikanten, der sich gut anstellt, mit handwerklichen Fhigkeiten (Vitalzeichen, BZ...) zu betrauen. Ein KP-Schler im ersten Praxiseinsatz ist nicht durch seine Azubi-Ttigkeit dafr besser geeignet.

----------


## MetroTrash

Also, ich mache mein KPP seit letzter Woche Montag...hatte dann auch gleich eine Woche Mittagschicht, als ich gestern zur ersten Frhschicht gekommen bin..naja...war halt die erste Woche mit 3 anderen jungen Menschen zusammen, die einzige Praktikantin..viel erklrt bekommen, ich darf selbststndig RR, Puls, Temperatur und Blutzucker messen...als ich dann zur Frhschicht gekommen bin..viel zu viele Leutem, zwei Schler und ein weiterer Praktikant..da ist man schon ein bisschen auf der Strecke geblieben, musste sich die Aufgaben teilen, stand viel daneben...Aber bis auf BZ messen darf ich an Nadeln nicht ran, weder Braunlen ziehen, noch Hepraine oderso spritzen, denke auch nicht, dass das noch kommen wird..verstehe ich aber auch, da lsst man keine Anfnger ran.
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich meinen Ekel vor Ausscheidungen jeglicher Art noch nicht wirklich berwinden konnte..

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Wenn eine gute Anleitung erfolgt ist, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen, einen Praktikanten, der sich gut anstellt, mit handwerklichen Fhigkeiten (Vitalzeichen, BZ...) zu betrauen. Ein KP-Schler im ersten Praxiseinsatz ist nicht durch seine Azubi-Ttigkeit dafr besser geeignet.


Das klingt doch gut :Top:  Anleitung hatte ich natrlich auch... Erst einige Male zuschauen (mit Erklrung), dann selber machen. Hat gut geklappt und beschwert hat sich jedenfalls niemand :hmmm...:  Nur rechtlich scheint es da ja Probleme zu geben... :Nixweiss:

----------


## sun.flower

wow, also ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt schon etwas sprachlos.. mache seit anfang Mai (1 tag nach offizieller verabschiedung) mein KPP und hatte bisher nen top eindruck sowohl vom KH als auch von der belegschaft.. bin auf ner belegstation, heit dass wir praktisch nur operierte patienten von belegrzten haben. Ich wurde von anfang an super mitgenommen und da ich 3 monate auf der selben station bin (die station hatte vor beginn des praktikums angefragt ob ich 3 monate bleiben kann und da ich mich wirklich gut aufgehoben fhl wollte ich auch nicht wechseln :Smilie:  ) steigen meine aufgabenbereiche mehr.. z.B. durfte ich auch schon abends alleine den durchgang machen, wenn mal viel los war. Aber weder an branlen noch an spritzen jeglicher art wurde ich bisher rangelassen, und finde das auch ein bisschen gewagt. Klar ist das ein echt tolles gefhl wenn man das selbst durchfhren darf, aber ich glaub da kann mehr passieren als man annimmt.. deswegen war ich jetzt auch echt berrascht dass manche von euch so viel erlaubt bekommen? Auch bei den Infusionen oder medikamente aufziehen, das normalerweise schler erst ab dem 2. lehrjahr erlaubt bekommen?
wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich dass ein paar von uns doch ber das "normale" parktikantendasein etwas rausschnuppern knnen.. :Smilie:  War jemand von euch schonmal im OP? Ich darf voraussichtlich in 2 wochen mal dabei sein  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

.. achja und @ metrotrash: da gewhnst du dich noch schneller dran als du denkst ;) glaub mir, irgendwann siehst du es als etwas ganz normales an, das einfach dazugehrt. Wie ich ja schon erwhnt hab haben wir nur operierte auf der station, bei denen entweder DK-Wechsel, Intimpflege usw. gemacht werden muss.. zumindest soweit es keine HNO-Patienten sind. Manche haben Inkontinenz, bei anderen blutet unerwartet was nach.. da gewhnt man sich wirklich dran ;) Schau am besten drauf, dass du immer schn deine hnde desinfizierst und wenn die Mglichkeit eines direkten Flssigkeitskontakts (jeglicher art) besteht, die Handschuhe trgst. Dann kann dir auch nichts passieren  :Smilie: 
Auf welcher Station bist du denn??

----------


## LotF

> deswegen war ich jetzt auch echt berrascht dass manche von euch so viel erlaubt bekommen? Auch bei den Infusionen oder medikamente aufziehen, das normalerweise schler erst ab dem 2. lehrjahr erlaubt bekommen?


Rettungssanitter machen 4 Wochen Praktikum im Krankenhaus. Da mssen sie auch lernen Zugnge zu legen und Infusionen anzubringen. Auch Blut abnehmen ist relativ normal. Man wird ja auch in 2 Jahren nicht besser, wenn man es vorher nie gemacht hat...

----------


## sun.flower

> Rettungssanitter machen 4 Wochen Praktikum im Krankenhaus. Da mssen sie auch lernen Zugnge zu legen und Infusionen anzubringen. Auch Blut abnehmen ist relativ normal. Man wird ja auch in 2 Jahren nicht besser, wenn man es vorher nie gemacht hat...


das stimmt zwar, aber sowohl sanitter als auch KP-schler haben davor die theorie mit dem ntigen wissen dazu gelehrt bekommen. Als praktikant ist man doch relativ ahnungslos..

----------


## LotF

hm, ja gut, nehmen wir das mal an  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Naja das Wissen hat man aber in einer halben Stunde sptestens vermittelt....

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Naja das Wissen hat man aber in einer halben Stunde sptestens vermittelt....


Das Wissen beim BZ-Messen und Zugngelegen usw. ist wirklich keine groe Kunst...es ist und bleibt eher ein rechtliches Problem.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Naja das Wissen hat man aber in einer halben Stunde sptestens vermittelt....


Richtig! Unsere Uni hat das als 2 stndiges Tutorium in unserem SkillsLab (STPS) speziell frs KPP angeboten inkl. gegenseitiger s.c.-Injektion, BZ- und Blutdruckmessung.
Bei DIESEN Ttigkeiten bringen einen doch 2 Jahre Theorie auch nicht weiter.
Da zhlt nur praktisches ben!

Ich denke auch nicht, dass das ganze juristisch problematisch ist, da es sich ja hierbei um delegierbare Ttigkeiten handelt, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht. Bei i.m.- oder i.v.-Injektion ist es z.B. ja wieder etwas anderes, das drfen Schwestern ja auch nicht ohne weiteres.

----------


## MetroTrash

@ Sun.Flower: ich bin auf einer chirurgischen Station.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> deswegen war ich jetzt auch echt berrascht dass manche von euch so viel erlaubt bekommen? Auch bei den Infusionen oder medikamente aufziehen, das normalerweise schler erst ab dem 2. lehrjahr erlaubt bekommen?
> War jemand von euch schonmal im OP? Ich darf voraussichtlich in 2 wochen mal dabei sein





> das stimmt zwar, aber sowohl sanitter als auch KP-schler haben davor die theorie mit dem ntigen wissen dazu gelehrt bekommen. Als praktikant ist man doch relativ ahnungslos..


Schon, aber soo komplex, dass man dafr zwei Jahre lernen msste, sind diese Ttigkeiten ja jetzt wirklich nicht. Man bekommt es halt gezeigt und erklrt, bt es unter Aufsicht, wird nach alleinigem Duchfhren kontrolliert und wenn es klappt und man sich dabei nicht irgendwie unsicher fhlt oder so, ist es doch in Ordnung.
Im OP war ich schon bei meinem Schulpraktikum letztes Jahr, allerdings "nur" HNO-Sachen wie TE und so. Aber jetzt auf der Inneren halten die Schwestern auch schon Ausschau nach Gelegenheiten... irgendwann halt, wenn mal Luft ist :hmmm...: 




> Das Wissen beim BZ-Messen und Zugngelegen usw. ist wirklich keine groe Kunst...es ist und bleibt eher ein rechtliches Problem.


Es will halt keiner die Verantwortung fr eventuelle Praktikantenfehler auf sich nehmen mssen, was natrlich absolut verstndlich ist. Und solange es dafr keine Richtlinien gibt (das alte Lied)... :Nixweiss:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Rettungssanitter machen 4 Wochen Praktikum im Krankenhaus. Da mssen sie auch lernen Zugnge zu legen und Infusionen anzubringen. Auch Blut abnehmen ist relativ normal.


_Mssen_ sie das wirklich? Whrend meiner Famulaturen in der Notaufnahme bzw. ITS hatten wir solche Praktikanten, diese waren dem Pflegepersonal unterstellt und haben demzufolge auch keine Zugnge gelegt oder Blut abgenommen. Wir Famulanten haben uns vielmehr mal Zeit genommen, ihnen zu zeigen, wie das geht, und sie an unseren Armvenen ben lassen.





> Ich denke auch nicht, dass das ganze juristisch problematisch ist, da es sich ja hierbei um delegierbare Ttigkeiten handelt, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht. Bei i.m.- oder i.v.-Injektion ist es z.B. ja wieder etwas anderes, das drfen Schwestern ja auch nicht ohne weiteres.


http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/pag...is=0.7.47.3225

"Verfgt der Mitarbeiter, an den der Arzt delegieren will, nicht ber eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung in einem Fachberuf im Gesundheitswesen, die die zu delegierende Leistung einschliet, muss der Arzt zunchst prfen, ob der Mitarbeiter aufgrund seiner allgemeinen Fhigkeiten fr eine Delegation der betreffenden Leistung geeignet scheint (Auswahlpflicht). Sodann muss er ihn zur selbstndigen Durchfhrung der zu delegierenden Leistung anlernen (Anleitungspflicht). Auch nachdem er sich davon berzeugt hat, dass der Mitarbeiter die Durchfhrung der betreffenden Leistung beherrscht, muss der Arzt ihn dabei regelmig berwachen, bevor er sich mit der Zeit wie bei einem Fachberufsangehrigen auf Stichproben beschrnken kann (berwachungspflicht)."

Welcher Arzt hat Zeit und Lust, das zu machen, wenn derjenige (KP-Praktikant) nicht einmal dem rztlichen, sondern pflegerischen Personal unterstellt ist?

----------


## Muriel

> Welcher Arzt hat Zeit und Lust, das zu machen, wenn derjenige (KP-Praktikant) nicht einmal dem rztlichen, sondern pflegerischen Personal unterstellt ist?


Ich  :Grinnnss!:  Habe ich bei jedem unserer Pflegepraktikanten so gemacht, egal aus welchem Grund sie das Praktikum gemacht haben (MTA, RA, Student...). Alles in Absprache mit der Stationsleitung, da sie ja wie schon festgestellt dieser und nicht mir unterstellt waren. Wenn Engpass war, dann hatten diese Spielchen zu warten, ansonsten stand das Angebot, so etwas zu erlernen sowie sich Untersuchungen, OPs etc. anzuschauen.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Ich  Habe ich bei jedem unserer Pflegepraktikanten so gemacht, egal aus welchem Grund sie das Praktikum gemacht haben (MTA, RA, Student...). Alles in Absprache mit der Stationsleitung, da sie ja wie schon festgestellt dieser und nicht mir unterstellt waren. Wenn Engpass war, dann hatten diese Spielchen zu warten, ansonsten stand das Angebot, so etwas zu erlernen sowie sich Untersuchungen, OPs etc. anzuschauen.


Vorbildlich :Top:  "Eure" Praktikanten mssen glckliche Menschen sein... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich find das jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch... wenn ich Zeit habe und der Praktikant interessiert ist, dann zeige ich denen das auch. Unter Aufsicht ist ja eh fast alles erlaubt. Zugnge lasse ich aber nur an mir ben, nicht an Patienten. 
Es kommt auch immer auf den Prakti an... Wenn jemand interessiert ist, Fragen stellt und auch mal Arbeit sieht (von sich aus die Fkalsple aufrumt oder mal zu Klingel geht) dann erklre und zeige ich gerne. Wenn jemand seine Zeit nur absitzen mchte, dann kann er das gerne tun.

Ich finde, dass es im Praktikum auch Prioritten gibt... intravense Zugnge und Blutnentnahmen werden jedem Famulus von den rzten gezeigt und es gibt da an vielen Unis Skills-Lab Kurse. Eine anstndige Vitalzeichenkontrolle, Mobilisation von immobilen Patienten etc. wird einem spter kaum noch beigebracht, das sollte man aus dem KPP mitbringen.

----------


## SuperSonic

Mobi-was? Ich kenne nur Movicol.  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Das ist der natrliche Feind des Movicols! Mit mehr Mobi weniger Movi  :bhh: 

Ich meine mit Mobilisation eigentlich vor allem wie man einen beeintrchtigten Patienten unfallfrei vom Bett in den Rollstuhl befrdert und am besten dabei auch dem Patienten kurz was anzieht und die Rollstuhlbremsen feststellt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## flensburger

was ist eigentlich das KPP? ich lese es hier so oft..eine art praktikum?

----------


## Medi2009

> was ist eigentlich das KPP? ich lese es hier so oft..eine art praktikum?


eher so ne art Ausbeutung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

KPP = Das verpflichtende 3 monatige KrankenPflegePraktikum das von jedem Medizinstudenten nachgewiesen werden muss wenn er das Physikum ablegen will.

----------


## kontrastmittel

Dazu hab ich ne Frage: Ich hab mein KPP schon vor dem Studium gemacht, bekomme jetzt zum WS wahrscheinlich einen Platz. Kann ich mich dann gleich bei meinem LPA melden, damit die mir mein KPP anerkennen (und ich endgltig durch bin damit) oder geht das erst kurz vor dem Physikum ?

----------


## -Julchen-

> Dazu hab ich ne Frage: Ich hab mein KPP schon vor dem Studium gemacht, bekomme jetzt zum WS wahrscheinlich einen Platz. Kann ich mich dann gleich bei meinem LPA melden, damit die mir mein KPP anerkennen (und ich endgltig durch bin damit) oder geht das erst kurz vor dem Physikum ?


Kannst du machen, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst. Reicht aber theoretisch auch erst bei der Physikumsanmeldung ::-winky:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Kannst du machen, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst. Reicht aber theoretisch auch erst bei der Physikumsanmeldung


Schon, aber wenn die dann irgendwas nicht anerkennen, kannst du dein Physikum verschieben... Mach es lieber direkt, dann hast du damit schonmal keinen rger mehr :hmmm...:

----------


## flensburger

> KPP = Das verpflichtende 3 monatige KrankenPflegePraktikum das von jedem Medizinstudenten nachgewiesen werden muss wenn er das Physikum ablegen will.


ohh...da bekomm ich jetzt einen schreck  :Oh nee...: 
ich hab es noch nicht gemacht...wann sollte man es machen...wenn nicht vor studiumbeginn?

----------


## Annaly

> ohh...da bekomm ich jetzt einen schreck 
> ich hab es noch nicht gemacht...wann sollte man es machen...wenn nicht vor studiumbeginn?


in den semesterferien ;) da kriegt man das eigentlich hin, wobei vorher was ableisten durchaus sinnvoller ist (ich hab letztes jahr 60tage vorm studienbeginn gemacht) und muss nur jetzt die kommenden semesterferien 30tage freizeit abdrcken ;)

----------


## flensburger

> in den semesterferien ;) da kriegt man das eigentlich hin, wobei vorher was ableisten durchaus sinnvoller ist (ich hab letztes jahr 60tage vorm studienbeginn gemacht) und muss nur jetzt die kommenden semesterferien 30tage freizeit abdrcken ;)


ja gut...ich machs in den semesterferien.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Schon, aber wenn die dann irgendwas nicht anerkennen, kannst du dein Physikum verschieben... Mach es lieber direkt, dann hast du damit schonmal keinen rger mehr


Hab nichts andres gesagt!  :hmmm...:  Aber ich habs auch erst mit der Physikumsanmeldung hingeschickt und es hat hingehauen. Warum auch nicht? Aber wie gesagt, sicher ist sicher ::-winky:

----------


## MetroTrash

Gestern war der Start von 9 Frhschichten am Stck, meine ersten richtigen Frhschichten...da kommt wesentlich mehr zusammen als mittags, muss ich sagen  :Big Grin: 
Aaaaber..mir gefllt's echt gut, wre nur schn, wenn ich etwas mehr drfte, ist halt immer doof, wenn man dauernd jemanden rufen muss, naja...
Ich kann echt von mir behaupten, dass ich mir vorstellen knnte, diesen Beruf auszuben, wenn meine Noten nicht gut genug wren/ich warten msste...Der Patientenkontakt ist echt toll, die Leute sind freundlich..und mit der Ausscheidungsangelegenheit kommt man auch ganz gut klar mit der Zeit..ich freue mich noch auf die nchsten 2 1/2 Monate.

----------


## Pew

Da kann ich ja mit Mo-Fr (immer Frhdienst) von 7 bis 15 Uhr sehr zufrieden sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jobijo

> Der Thread ist mMn dringenst notwendig, da ich als Studienplatzbewerber in keinem anderen Thread unterkomme 
> 
> Bin jetzt seit 5 Wochen in einer Unfallklinik, Station Hand- und Fuchirurgie. Meine Ttigkeiten beschrnken sich auf Botengnge, Essen austeilen, Betten machen, bei Visiten mitgehen (da hat keiner was dagegen, glaub ich  ),
> ab und zu eine Braunle ziehen, zur Klingel gehen und Blutdruck messen. Waschen musste ich seit mehreren Wochen nicht mehr, war insgesamt vielleicht 2-3 Mal.
> 
> Nach 5 Wochen macht es eigentlich immer noch Spa, was einzig und allein dem Patientenkontakt zu verdanken ist. Durch diesen vergisst man, dass eigentlich jeden Tag dasselbe gemacht werden muss, nur in teils anderer Abfolge. Die Stimmung innerhalb der Personals (inkl. rzte) empfand ich zunchst als sehr entspannt, aber spter wurde dann doch klar, dass nicht jeder jeden leiden kann. Ich bleibe die 3 Monate auf derselben Station, da die Arbeit doch recht angenehm ist, und meist stressfrei bleibt (zumindest fr mich, den Praktikanten). Arbeitszeiten sind von 7 bis 15 Uhr, danach hab ich meistens wenig Lust, noch irgendwas zu machen auer auf der Couch zu liegen.. Ich denke, Arzt zu sein und selbststndig arbeiten zu knnen ohne irgendwelche Einschrnkungen (darf ich dies und das?) wird definitiv viel spannender, dann werde ich auch lngere Arbeitszeiten gut berstehen.  3 Monate sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel, mir htte 1 Woche gereicht um einen ausreichenden Einblick in den Stationsalltag und die Arbeit der Pfleger zu erhalten, aber diese Diskussion kann in anderen Threads bleiben!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus?


Nur eine Frage, muss man diese 3-monatige-Praktikum unbedingt in der Stadt, wo man studieren mchte/wird machen?
Gibt es zu diesem Praktikum irgendwelche Bedingungen?
Seit wann seid ihr in Deutschland in Ferien?

----------


## Elena1989

> Nur eine Frage, muss man diese 3-monatige-Praktikum unbedingt in der Stadt, wo man studieren mchte/wird machen?
> Gibt es zu diesem Praktikum irgendwelche Bedingungen?
> Seit wann seid ihr in Deutschland in Ferien?


Das Praktikum kann in jedem Krankenhaus gemacht werden, es ist egal wo. Allerdinsg gibt es mehrere Bedingungen, die man unbedingt beachten sollte:

1. Das Praktikum muss in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit absolviert werden.Das heit, entweder vor Studienbeginn, oder aber in den Semesterferien, wobei es keinerlei berschneidungen zur Vorlesungszeit geben darf, auch wenn man selber schon keine Veranstaltungen mehr hat.
2. Das Praktikum muss auf einer bettenfhrenden Station gemacht werden und du musst im Bereich der Pflege eingesetzt sein. Funktionsttigkeiten wie OP oder Endoskopie werden nicht anerkannt. Ebensowenig ein ambulanter Pflegedienst. Praktikum in einem Altenheim wird meines Wissens nach auch nicht anerkannt.
3. Es mssen mindestens 30 Tage am Stck abgeleistet werden. Wenn man weniger macht (z.B. 29) wird NICHTS davon anerkannt und man darf nochmal von vorne anfangen. Also schn aufpassen!
4. Wenn man whrend des Praktikums krank ist oder Fehltage hat, mssen diese Tage hinten drangehangen werden, sosnt wird's nicht anerkannt (Aber Achtung: Vorlesungszeit). Auer natrlich, man hat eine verstndnisvolle Stationsleitung, die'S nicht an die Pflegedienstleitung weitergibt, oder aber eine verstndnisvolle Pflegedienstleitung, die die Fehltage nicht auf die Besttigung schreibt.

Mehr Bedingungen fallen mir aktuell nicht ein, drften somit die wichtigsten gewesen sein.

----------


## Jobijo

> Das Praktikum kann in jedem Krankenhaus gemacht werden, es ist egal wo. Allerdinsg gibt es mehrere Bedingungen, die man unbedingt beachten sollte:
> 
> 1. Das Praktikum muss in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit absolviert werden.Das heit, entweder vor Studienbeginn, oder aber in den Semesterferien, wobei es keinerlei berschneidungen zur Vorlesungszeit geben darf, auch wenn man selber schon keine Veranstaltungen mehr hat.
> 2. Das Praktikum muss auf einer bettenfhrenden Station gemacht werden und du musst im Bereich der Pflege eingesetzt sein. Funktionsttigkeiten wie OP oder Endoskopie werden nicht anerkannt. Ebensowenig ein ambulanter Pflegedienst. Praktikum in einem Altenheim wird meines Wissens nach auch nicht anerkannt.
> 3. Es mssen mindestens 30 Tage am Stck abgeleistet werden. Wenn man weniger macht (z.B. 29) wird NICHTS davon anerkannt und man darf nochmal von vorne anfangen. Also schn aufpassen!
> 4. Wenn man whrend des Praktikums krank ist oder Fehltage hat, mssen diese Tage hinten drangehangen werden, sosnt wird's nicht anerkannt (Aber Achtung: Vorlesungszeit). Auer natrlich, man hat eine verstndnisvolle Stationsleitung, die'S nicht an die Pflegedienstleitung weitergibt, oder aber eine verstndnisvolle Pflegedienstleitung, die die Fehltage nicht auf die Besttigung schreibt.
> 
> Mehr Bedingungen fallen mir aktuell nicht ein, drften somit die wichtigsten gewesen sein.


 Danke!!

3 Monate am Stck.. Man kann also nicht die 3 Monate teilen, das heisst erst mal 1 Monat, dann spter noch 1 Monat, usw..?

----------


## Elena1989

> Danke!!
> 
> 3 Monate am Stck.. Man kann also nicht die 3 Montage teilen, das heisst erst mal 1 Monat, dann spter noch 1 Monat, usw..?


Doch du kannst teilen! Dabei musst du aber aufpassen, dass du mindestens 30 Tage am Stck machst. Also z.B. einmal 30 und einmal 60 Tage oder aber dreimal 30 Tage. Aber eben nicht einmal 62 und einmal 28. Da werden dir nmlich dann nur 60 Tage anerkannt.

----------


## Jobijo

> Doch du kannst teilen! Dabei musst du aber aufpassen, dass du mindestens 30 Tage am Stck machst. Also z.B. einmal 30 und einmal 60 Tage oder aber dreimal 30 Tage. Aber eben nicht einmal 62 und einmal 28. Da werden dir nmlich dann nur 60 Tage anerkannt.


Ah, Entschuldigung, ich hatte falsch verstanden  :Smilie: 
Es hat mich auch erst mal erstaunt!!

----------


## prot

Will jetzt nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb versuche ich es mal hier.

Ich war 3 Monate auf der Uro (vormittags Station und nachmittags meistens OP) und jetzt wollte ich halt gucken, ob ich da was angerechnet bekomme.

Hab da jetzt beim Prfungsamt der Uni Erlangen so ein Formular gefunden, wo der/die "zustndige Arzt/rztin" unterschreiben muss. Zum einen hatte ich gar keinen Arzt/rztin, der fr mich zustndig war. Zum anderen dachte ich, dass die Bescheinigung, die ich habe, wo draufsteht, dass ich eben 3 Monate dort auf dieser Station war, gengt, und das dann dem Prfungsamt hier in Erlangen vorlege?

Hatte gehofft, ich muss da nie wieder hin... :grrrr....:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Will jetzt nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb versuche ich es mal hier.
> 
> Ich war 3 Monate auf der Uro (vormittags Station und nachmittags meistens OP) und jetzt wollte ich halt gucken, ob ich da was angerechnet bekomme.
> 
> Hab da jetzt beim Prfungsamt der Uni Erlangen so ein Formular gefunden, wo der/die "zustndige Arzt/rztin" unterschreiben muss. Zum einen hatte ich gar keinen Arzt/rztin, der fr mich zustndig war. Zum anderen dachte ich, dass die Bescheinigung, die ich habe, wo draufsteht, dass ich eben 3 Monate dort auf dieser Station war, gengt, und das dann dem Prfungsamt hier in Erlangen vorlege?
> 
> Hatte gehofft, ich muss da nie wieder hin...


Als KPP bist du der Pflege "unterstellt", d.h. dass die PDL dir den Wisch unterschreiben muss  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Als KPP bist du der Pflege "unterstellt", d.h. dass die PDL dir den Wisch unterschreiben muss


Das dacht ich mir auch, nur steht eben auf diesem Formular explizit Arzt drauf.

----------


## SuperSonic

Hast du das Formular fr den Sanittsdienst der Bundeswehr runtergeladen? Versuche auf dem Standardformular eine Unterschrift zu bekommen:
http://www.uni-erlangen.de/einrichtu...re/anlage5.pdf

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Das dacht ich mir auch, nur steht eben auf diesem Formular explizit Arzt drauf.


Ich bin mit meinen 2 Bescheinungen (2x 45 Tage) zum Prfungsamt in Erlangen gegangen. Dort haben sie dann ne halbe Stunde lang die Tage im Kalender gezhlt und dann hinten drauf unterschrieben. Das wars....
Das waren so Bescheinungen, da stand halt drauf, dass ich im Rahmen der rztlichen Ausbildung dort war fr 45 Tage und die Unterschrieft der Pflegedienstleitung

----------


## Mystic

> Das spricht aber definitiv _gegen_ dieses KH, auch wenn du das als Praktikant anders empfinden magst.


Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Wieso sollte es gegen ein KH respektive eine Station sprechen, wenn sie einen Praktikanten, der sich nicht anstellt wie der erste Mensch und n bisschen Motivation mitbringt, ein paar Sachen machen lsst, die ber den reinen Ttigkeitskatalog von Praktikanten rausgeht?
Zumal man bei ner BZ Messung und einer Clexane s.c. Spritze echt nicht viel falsch machen kann.

Aber wenn ich mir eure Berichte so durchlese, dann merk ich schon, dass ich meiner Station nicht zu unrecht sehr dankbar bin. BZ und s.c. spritzen war an der Tagesordnung, Braunlen ziehen, Infusionen herrichten und anschlieen war kein Problem und auch mal ein BTM verabreichen war drin  ::-oopss:  Dazu kamen noch OP Besuche und mehr als ausfhrliche Erklrungen zu allen meinen Fragen von meinem Chef und den rzten...


Btw: Wir mussten im Rahmen der RA-Ausbildung Zugnge legen. Das wurde von unserer Schule so erwartet und wird im Examen berprft. Aber bei uns ist auch fast keiner dabei, der keinen Spa dabei hat arme Patienten mit Nadeln zu qulen. Vorzugsweise G16 und grer, sonst ist's ja langweilig  :Woow: 
Kann aber gut sein, dass das bei Sanis anders ist, weil die schon Probleme haben drften, sowas ohne Arzt im Einsatz zu machen...

----------


## LotF

Nicht unbedingt. Also bei uns wurden RAs und RettSans im ersten Prakikum komplett gleich behandelt. Je nach Krankenhaus schwankten dann zwar die Ttigkeiten, aber bei mir gehrten dazu: Blutabnehmen, Zugnge legen, Tetanusimpfung spritzen, Infusionen und Meds vorbereiten, im OP Intubieren, EKG/RR/BZ, Nitrospray geben. Klar bei vielen waren dann Schwestern oder eben Docs dabei und haben mal mehr mal weniger genau aufgepasst. Wobei m. E. das weniger genau bei mir dazu fhrte, dass es besser klappte ;)

Man wurde auch direkt zu diversen Prozeduren mitgenommen oder geschickt, um mal was zu sehen: eine nette rztin hat sich Zeit genommen und mir Aufnahmen der Sono genau erklrt, Endoskopie, ZVK legen - da sollte ich assistieren, darauf habe ich allerdings verzichtet.... Bei kleinen ambulante Eingriffen durfte man auch gerne zuschauen und helfen. Aber klar, sowas kommt auf Station auch seltener vor. Da ist Notaufnahme natrlich interessanter.

Also ich kann nicht besttigen, dass RAs da in dem einen Monat mehr sehen oder machen knnten. Dazu haben sie ja aber auch in den dann folgenden Praktika noch gengend Zeit ;)

----------


## SuperSonic

> Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Wieso sollte es gegen ein KH respektive eine Station sprechen, wenn sie einen Praktikanten, der sich nicht anstellt wie der erste Mensch und n bisschen Motivation mitbringt, ein paar Sachen machen lsst, die ber den reinen Ttigkeitskatalog von Praktikanten rausgeht?


Das war eigentlich auf die Art, wie Praktikanten aufgrund Personalmangels die Arbeit von Fachkrften bernehmen "mssen", bezogen, wie hier geschildert:




> Das "Gute" ist einfach, dass es bei so vielen Patienten mit nur zwei Schwestern echt eng wird. (...) Einmal musste ich sogar fast allein spritzen gehen (zusammen mit dem FSJler), weil einfach keiner Zeit hatte...


Dass man mal was Neues gezeigt bekommt und dann auch ausprobieren darf, ist ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht - ich durfte im KPP auch mal unter Aufsicht einen ZVK bzw. eine Redon ziehen -, aber Praktikanten drfen nicht damit beauftragt werden, bei Engpssen, wie sie in besagtem KH offensichtlich bestehen, fr Fachkrfte "einzuspringen".

----------


## Mystic

Ah ok sry, dann hab ich dich missverstanden. So gesehen geb ich dir natrlich vllig recht: wenn Praktikanten Examinierte ersetzen mssen, wegen Personalmangel spricht das tatschlich nicht fr die Klinik.

@LotF: Ich fand die Notaufnahme die schlimmste Station meiner Praktikumszeit. Zum Glck waren das nur 2 Wochen und die Notaufnahmen meines KH sind leider sowieso im ganzen Rettungsdienstbereich als unfreundlich, arrogant und einiges mehr verschriehen (leider nicht zu unrecht). 
Aber die Prodezuren, die etwas ber den Tellerrand raus gingen fand ich auch sehr interessant: ZVKs, Arterien, Tracheotomien auf der ITS oder mal die Schnittverletzungen nhen, die sich eine Oma in suizidaler Absicht zugefgt hat...

----------


## sun.flower

> Da kann ich ja mit Mo-Fr (immer Frhdienst) von 7 bis 15 Uhr sehr zufrieden sein


heit das, du hast nie wochenenddienst?!? und unter der woche auch nie sptschicht?? kommt das fters vor???


achja, und noch eine frage: Hat jemand von euch bereits eine ausbildung zum RA gemacht? wenn ja: empfehlt ihr das weiter? Bestimmt bekommt man da mehr einblick in ttigkeiten die spter im arztberuf an der tagesordnung sind als bei ner ausbildung zur/m gesundheits- und krankenpfleger/in oder? 
Der einziger nachteil ist halt, dass man normalerweise bei ausbildungen verdient - bei RA muss man allerdings ganz schn blechen. Gibt es da ne mglichkeit, dass man die ausbildung bezahlt bekommt?

----------


## LotF

Es gibt ein paar Standorte in Deutschland, wo man die RA Ausbildung auf 3 Jahre streckt und dann ein Ausbildungsgehalt bekommt. Allerdings fhrt man dann meist auch Krankentransporte und ob einen das auf Dauer zufrieden stellt, muss jeder fr sich selber wissen. Ich denke nicht, dass man damit einen guten Einblick in rztliche Ttigkeiten bekommt, allerdings kann die Ausbildung schon Spa machen und einiges an Wissen vermitteln.

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> heit das, du hast nie wochenenddienst?!? und unter der woche auch nie sptschicht?? kommt das fters vor???


Das wre ja heftig! Ich mache seit Mai mein KPP und hab alle 2 WE Dienst!
Mein Frhdienst geht allerdings von 6.20 bis 14.00. Sptdienste hab ich nur sehr selten. Fr Praktikanten gibts da auch nicht soo viel zu tun, finde ich. Morgens bin ich dagegen mit Waschen (teilw. komplett selbststndig) und so gut beschftigt.

s.c. Spritzen hab ich bis jetzt noch keine gegeben. PVKs zieh ich bei Gelegenheit und auch ne Infusion anhngen kommt vor. Kommt halt auch immer auf die aktuelle Schwester an ;) Da gibts bei mir auf Station (Kardiologie) ganz schne Unterschiede!

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich mal bei Untersuchungen dazuzustellen. Hab bis jetzt zwar "nur" ne HKU gesehen, aber das hilft schon ungemein, wenn wei, was da gemacht wird, wenn man nen Patienten vorbereiten bzw. hinbringen soll!

----------


## MetroTrash

Also...was man in der Pflegeausbildung lernt, kann man schon ganz gut spter nutzen..die haben einen medizinischen Teil in ihrer Prfung, lernen Anatomie, Krankheitsbilder...ich denke, das nutzt schon einiges, wenn man eine Pflegeausbildung absolviert hat, hab die Stoffplne gesehen...

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> heit das, du hast nie wochenenddienst?!? und unter der woche auch nie sptschicht?? kommt das fters vor???


Ist bei mir genauso, schon seit zwei Wochen und auch fr die nchsten so geplant... Bis auf eine Ausnahme, dass ich nmlich heute eingesprungen bin, da bei uns besonders wochenends chronischer Personalmangel herrscht (zwei Examinierten-Stellen sind schon lnger unbesetzt). Allerdings bin ich auch noch U18... :hmmm...: 




> Sptdienste hab ich nur sehr selten. Fr Praktikanten gibts da auch nicht soo viel zu tun, finde ich. Morgens bin ich dagegen mit Waschen (teilw. komplett selbststndig) und so gut beschftigt.


Deshalb bin ich auch so froh, Frhdienst zu haben. Da kommt keine Langeweile auf :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ihr glcklichen, glcklichen Sue..bei euch gehts bald los..  ._.
Wollt ich nur mal so sagen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Nur raus damit... keine Scheu vor klaren Worten :Grinnnss!: 
Fr euch freuen wir uns dann halt nchstes Jahr... :Top:

----------


## Pew

> heit das, du hast nie wochenenddienst?!? und unter der woche auch nie sptschicht?? kommt das fters vor???


Nein, nie. Knnte ich aber, dafr htte ich dann an anderen Tagen frei. Ist recht angenehm, bekomme monatlich
auch ein kleines Entgeld.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> ...bekomme monatlich
> auch ein kleines Entgeld.


W-O-W... Das ist ja nochmal 'ne Stufe hher als bei mir und da ist es ja schon gut!!

----------


## Pas

Unsere Praktikanten haben auch jedes We frei  :Smilie:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hatte auch immer nur Frhschicht und wochenends frei...

----------


## dkcxkz

Ich hab heute auch endlich mein 60-tgiges KPP angefangen.. Sollte erst auf ne innere Station..aus irgendwelchen organisatorischen Grnden bin ich aber auf ner Privatstation gelandet, wo es Patienten aus allen Fachbereichen gibt. 

Wie ist das dann eigl mit der Anerkennung des KPPs? Auf der Seite des LPA Ba-W stand etwas von "wenn das KPP vor dem Studienbeginn durchgefhrt wird, muss eine Kopie der HZB eingereicht werden"...Heit das, ich muss die Bescheinigung meines KPPs gleich danach ans LPA schicken? Und irgendwelche Einschrnkungen bzgl Bettenzahlen und so gibt es nicht, oder? (Die Station hat nmlich nur 18 Betten..)

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Seid ihr eigentlich die einzigen Pflegepraktikanten auf eurer Station, oder seid ihr mehrere? Auf meiner 1. Station waren wir zu zweit, auf der 2. Station und jetzt bin ich die einzige Praktikantin. Ich wundere mich nur, weil ich in einer groen Uniklinik bin und noch dazu in Bayern (gefrchteter Doppeljahrgang^^). Klar kann man die Praktikanten in einem so groen Haus gut verteilen und nicht jeder macht das KPP vor dem Studium (auch wenn ich mir gerade nichts besseres vorstellen kann :Grinnnss!: ), aber mir erscheint das irgendwie echt wenig ... Vielleicht wirds ja doch nicht so schlimm wie befrchtet.

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Ihr glcklichen, glcklichen Sue..bei euch gehts bald los..  ._.
> Wollt ich nur mal so sagen.


Bei mir ist das noch alles andere als sicher! Ich mach nur das Praktikum schonmal, weil ich sonst so nach der Schule recht wenig zu tun htte;)

----------


## Stuhlbein

Packt ihr es zu lernen an den Tagen, an denen ihr KPP habt? Hatte eigentlich vor, viel zu schaffen in den Ferien, aber derzeit sieht es nicht so aus, als wenn ich das alles in die Tat umsetzen knnte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Packt ihr es zu lernen an den Tagen, an denen ihr KPP habt? Hatte eigentlich vor, viel zu schaffen in den Ferien, aber derzeit sieht es nicht so aus, als wenn ich das alles in die Tat umsetzen knnte.


Ich mach zwar kein KPP...aber was meinst du mit lernen?

----------


## lio

> Packt ihr es zu lernen an den Tagen, an denen ihr KPP habt? Hatte eigentlich vor, viel zu schaffen in den Ferien, aber derzeit sieht es nicht so aus, als wenn ich das alles in die Tat umsetzen knnte.


Was willst du denn lernen? Bist du Neuabiturient oder studierst du schon?
Also whrend dem dritten Monat Pflegepraktikum im Februar hab hab ich whrend dem Praktikum eventuell mal mein Histo-Buch aufgeschlagen (und dann ganz schnell wieder zugemacht), aber da war das Wetter auch zu mies alles andere  :Nixweiss:

----------


## mediman404

So nach lngerem Lesen muss ich auch mal was beisteuern: bin seit ner Woche der neue Praktikant auf der Station! Habe immer 1 woche frh -, die andere Woche Sptschicht und alle 2 Wochen auch noch am We Dienst.
meine Aufgaben beinhalten: Vitalparameter messen, dk s leeren, ab und zu Betten machen, Infusionen richten, Medis aufziehen und verabreichen, Pvk s ziehen usw.
bin sehr zufrieden mit den Pflegern und den rzten,alle sehr nett und hilfsbereit! Erklren wirklich alles,selbst jede noch so doofe Frage wird beantwortet! Ich habe nicht den Eindruck,dass ich eben nur der Praktikant auf der Station bin,sondern werde immer aktiv miteingebunden, laufe ab und zu bei der Visite mit, werde hoffentlich noch den einen oder anderen Tag im Op zuschauen drfen und muss auch nicht die Drecksarbeit erledigen. 
Soweit so gut, und nun hock ich im Stationszimmer und starre  Lcher in die Wand, Sptschicht ist eben doch seeeehr langweilig!

----------


## Stuhlbein

Ich hab schon 2. Semester fertig und mach gerad zwei Monate KPP. Und lernen wollte ich eigentlich son bisschen Kram frs nchste Semester sowie paar Sachen wiederholen aus Sem I + II

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich hab schon 2. Semester fertig und mach gerad zwei Monate KPP. Und lernen wollte ich eigentlich son bisschen Kram frs nchste Semester sowie paar Sachen wiederholen aus Sem I + II


Wozu? Also, ich hab das gesamte KPP auch whrend der Semesterferien gemacht und hab whrenddessen nicht gelernt. Wenn du schon so keine Ferien hast, dann nutz die sprliche Freizeit doch zum entspannen.

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Wie ist das dann eigl mit der Anerkennung des KPPs? Auf der Seite des LPA Ba-W stand etwas von "wenn das KPP vor dem Studienbeginn durchgefhrt wird, muss eine Kopie der HZB eingereicht werden"...Heit das, ich muss die Bescheinigung meines KPPs gleich danach ans LPA schicken? Und irgendwelche Einschrnkungen bzgl Bettenzahlen und so gibt es nicht, oder? (Die Station hat nmlich nur 18 Betten..)


Man muss das KPP nach dem Abi machen, sonst wird das nicht anerkannt und ich denke, dass die HZB als "Beweis" dienen soll, dass du dein Abi bereits hast. Man muss es brigens nicht sofort nach dem KPP ans LPA schicken, man muss es halt bis zur Physikumsanmeldung besttigt haben.

Privatstation/18 Betten sind kein Problem.

----------


## SuperSonic

Die KPP-Zeugnisse kann man auch erst mit der Physikumsanmeldung ans LPA schicken, so habe ich das gemacht. Wirklich anerkennen lassen muss man nur Auslandspraktika.

----------


## dkcxkz

> Seid ihr eigentlich die einzigen Pflegepraktikanten auf eurer Station, oder seid ihr mehrere?


Ich bin die einzige Praktikantin auf meiner Station..ansonsten gibt's immer nur Schler. Hab aber von einer anderen Praktikantin auf einer anderen Station gehrt  :Big Grin:  

@ agouti_lilac & SuperSonic: dankeschn fr die info  :Smilie:  das beruhigt mich erstmal  :hmmm...:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Nee, man kann die Besttigung schon vorher schicken, muss es aber zwingend sptestens mit der Physikums-Anmeldung tun. Man kann es sich schon vorher besttigen lassen, damit auch alles glatt geht, sonst kann es evtl. sein, dass das LPA irgendwas nicht anerkennt (solche Flle wie KPP im Rahmen von RettAss/-San-Ausbildung, wo es ein wenig anders luft und nur ein Teil anerkannt wird) und man hat dann noch die Mglichkeit, den Rest in den Sem.Ferien nachzuholen.

----------


## Toffiwesen

Bei uns gibs auch immer nur einen Praktikanten pro Station. 

War gestern Aushelfen auf ner anderen Station und da war ein KPPler, der nur drei Wochen machst. Naja, das Haus freut sich, wenn er dann nchstes Jahr fr nen ganzen Monat wieder kommt  :bhh:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> War gestern Aushelfen auf ner anderen Station und da war ein KPPler, der nur drei Wochen machst. Naja, das Haus freut sich, wenn er dann nchstes Jahr fr nen ganzen Monat wieder kommt


Bld muss man sein... Hast du ihn auf seinen Fehler hingewiesen? Oder vom KH Schweigegeld kassiert??? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

> Hast du ihn auf seinen Fehler hingewiesen? Oder vom KH Schweigegeld kassiert???


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  hahah.. der arme kerl :P

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> hahah.. der arme kerl :P


Schadenfreude ist eben doch die schnste Freude... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mediman404

:bhh:  haha, Lesen will doch gelernt sein! Ich hab mir das Schreiben vom LPA bestimmt 5 Mal durchgelesen, damit ich ja keinen Fehler mache!

----------


## Toffiwesen

Ich hab ihn ausgelacht, aber mit pdagogischem Hintergedanken. Jetzt wei ers  :bhh:

----------


## mediman404

Sehr nett von dir  :Grinnnss!: ! Ich denke, ich htte ihn noch weiter ausgelacht und dann nach ner halben Stunde erst alles erklrt... Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude  :Top: !

----------


## Toffiwesen

Ich mag brigens deine Signatur  :bhh:

----------


## endzeit

> Ich denke, ich htte ihn noch weiter ausgelacht und dann nach ner halben Stunde erst alles erklrt... Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude !


ouh man, das ist echt bitter. aber ich glaub ich htt's genauso gemacht  :Big Grin: 
bei mir wars heute vorbei, als mir die andere kp-praktikantin erzhlt hat, dass unsere schlerpraktikantin gestern morgen, als sie vor 'nem ROLAtOR stand, gefragt hat, ob sie ihn mitnehmen soll. der witz an der sache war: sie sollte wasser verteilen  :Wand:

----------


## kkitty

ahhhhhh... ich bin heute zum 8 mal gefragt worden, von welcher Schule ich denn komme (Berufsfindungspraktikum in der 9/10 Klasse)...  :Wand: 

HALLO?!?!? ich bin 25 +... Htte ich mal lieber das blde Praktikum vor dem Studium gemacht....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ouh man, das ist echt bitter. aber ich glaub ich htt's genauso gemacht 
> bei mir wars heute vorbei, als mir die andere kp-praktikantin erzhlt hat, dass unsere schlerpraktikantin gestern morgen, als sie vor 'nem ROLAtOR stand, gefragt hat, ob sie ihn mitnehmen soll. der witz an der sache war: sie sollte wasser verteilen


Hh wie jetz? Die wollte den Rollator als Servierwagen benutzen oder wie?

----------


## Elena1989

> ahhhhhh... ich bin heute zum 8 mal gefragt worden, von welcher Schule ich denn komme (Berufsfindungspraktikum in der 9/10 Klasse)... 
> 
> HALLO?!?!? ich bin 25 und im 4. Semester.... Htte ich mal lieber das blde Praktikum vor dem Studium gemacht....


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich war bei meinem Pflegepraktikum zwar erst 21, aber ich wurde auch von der Putzfrau gefragt ob ich denn jetz 14 oder 15 sei... Tja  :Big Grin:

----------


## endzeit

> Hh wie jetz? Die wollte den Rollator als Servierwagen benutzen oder wie?


ganz ehrlich? ich weiss es nicht!  :Big Grin: 
immer, wenn ich denke "schlimmer kanns nicht werden", bertrifft sie sich noch einmal selbst. oh man  :Nixweiss: 


ihr seid brigens nicht die einzige. ich werde andauernd gefragt, ob ich denn schlerpraktikantin sei. das ist schon deprimierend  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hach, und ich dachte immer es geht nur mir so :Grinnnss!:  Ich wurde im Mrz beim KPP auch fr die BoGy Praktikantin gehalten. Ist auch ein Schlerpraktikum, dass man in der zehnten, also so mit 16 macht :Woow:  Ich bin immerhin 23!!!
Und neulich im Freibad wurde mir die Kindereintrittskarte verkauft, die bis 15 gilt. Aber es war immerhin einen Euro billiger :hmmm...:

----------


## kkitty

heute das gleiche spiel... irgendwie kamen wir aufs alter und da fragte die eine schwester wie alt ich denn sei.... ich meinte nur, sie schtzen.... antwort "18"... "nee bin 25".... die is fast mit offenem mund vom stuhl gefallen... :bhh:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Diese Einschtzungsfehler werden euch sptestens in 5 Jahren schmeicheln  :bhh:

----------


## Cross

Ich werd immer gefragt ob ich denn ein Zivi sei^^ (also von den Patienten)
Und von den Schwestern von welcher Schule ich bin ...

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Ich werd immer gefragt ob ich denn ein Zivi sei^^ (also von den Patienten)


so schauts aus  :Big Grin: 
Aber eine hat auch schon gesagt, ich sollt "meiner Frau" mal ne Rose schenken. Die hat mich wohl fr deutlich lter als 19 gehalten. Sowas kommt uerst selten vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Toffiwesen

Naja, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alte Leute Alter irgendwie nicht so richtig einschtzen knne. Mal wird man gefragt ob man schon Auto fahren darf, dann wieder wie die Frau zuhause mit meinem Schichtdienst klar kommt. Mit 20  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Toffi, das hatte ich auch immer gedacht mit den Alten, die ienfach kein Alter schtzen knnen! Nachdem aber am Abiball meiner kleineren!! Schwester eine ihrer Freundinnen mich fragte, wann ich denn Abi machen werd, war ich desillusioniert. Auch Leute, die jnger sind wie ich, halten mich fr 16 :hmmm...:  Aber das ist wahr, in 10 Jahren bin ich froh, wenn ich als jnger durchgeh als ich bin. Brauch ich schon keine Faltencreme kaufen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mediman404

> Hh wie jetz? Die wollte den Rollator als Servierwagen benutzen oder wie?


 :Big Grin:  das ist auch sehr genial!

Jaja die Bogy Praktikanten und Bufdis sind schon des fteren leicht neben der Kappe!
Bei mir im KH auf der Station gibt es noch einen Bufdi  und der war wirklich der berzeugung,dass die Blutdruckmanschette beim Oberschenkel angelegt wird  :bhh:

----------


## Toffiwesen

> Toffi, das hatte ich auch immer gedacht mit den Alten, die ienfach kein Alter schtzen knnen! Nachdem aber am Abiball meiner kleineren!! Schwester eine ihrer Freundinnen mich fragte, wann ich denn Abi machen werd, war ich desillusioniert. Auch Leute, die jnger sind wie ich, halten mich fr 16 Aber das ist wahr, in 10 Jahren bin ich froh, wenn ich als jnger durchgeh als ich bin. Brauch ich schon keine Faltencreme kaufen


Naja, vielleicht bist du auch mit ewiger Jugend gesegnet.

Sonst...

Wenn die Schwester unter 10 war, gilt das selbe wie fr alte Leute. Ich hab mal kleine Kinder trainiert und die dachten auch immer meine Freundin sei meine Frau und ich unterrichte die (Die Kinder, nicht die Freundin^^) ein paar Stunden die Woche um meine Familie zu ernhren  :bhh: 

Ich wrd aber an deiner Stelle die ewige Jugend als Begrndung whlen!

----------


## Cross

> Naja, vielleicht bist du auch mit ewiger Jugend gesegnet.
> 
> Sonst...
> 
> Wenn die Schwester unter 10 war, gilt das selbe wie fr alte Leute. Ich hab mal kleine Kinder trainiert und die dachten auch immer meine Freundin sei meine Frau und ich unterrichte die (Die Kinder, nicht die Freundin^^) ein paar Stunden die Woche um meine Familie zu ernhren 
> 
> Ich wrd aber an deiner Stelle die ewige Jugend als Begrndung whlen!


Ich bezweifle, dass man mit 10 schon Abi macht btw. die entsprechende Freundin dann auch 10 ist ^^
Also bleibts bei der ewigen Jugend!!

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Also bleibts bei der ewigen Jugend!!


Darauf ein groes "Hip Hip..!"

----------


## Toffiwesen

Naja, ich vermute, dass es die KLEINE Schwester einer ihrer (Schwester) Freundinnen war.

----------


## MetroTrash

Boah, ich bin so deprimiert....ich mache jetzt seit 4 Wochen permanent das gleiche...laufe auf jede Klingel, flle alles auf, sag immer schn Bescheid, wenn irgendetwas ist/fehlt etc...sprich: Alles, was eine gute Praktikantin machen sollte..und was bekommt man dafr? Man wird angepampt, permanent. -.-
Ich darf bei nichts interessantem zusehen, in keinen OP, nichtmal einen halben Tag mit den rzten verbringen oder auch mal Visite mitgehen..nichts.

----------


## -Julchen-

Also, es war schon die Freundin meiner Schwester, die auch schon 19 ist  :hmmm...: 
Aber das mit der ewigen Jugend gefllt mir! Einigen wir uns darauf :Top: 
@Metro: Das hrt sich nicht schn an! Wenigstens ein bisschen Anerkennung fr das, was man tut, sollte schon drin sein! Wie lang musst du denn noch?

----------


## kkitty

> Boah, ich bin so deprimiert....ich mache jetzt seit 4 Wochen permanent das gleiche...laufe auf jede Klingel, flle alles auf, sag immer schn Bescheid, wenn irgendetwas ist/fehlt etc...sprich: Alles, was eine gute Praktikantin machen sollte..und was bekommt man dafr? Man wird angepampt, permanent. -.-
> Ich darf bei nichts interessantem zusehen, in keinen OP, nichtmal einen halben Tag mit den rzten verbringen oder auch mal Visite mitgehen..nichts.


sowas kenne ich....  :Frown:  man spielt den depp vom dienst und noch nich mal ein danke. bin echt froh, wenn ich fertig bin.

----------


## endzeit

oh nein...  :Frown: 
wie lange machst du denn schon?
bei mir wars am anfang auch nicht so doll, wurde dann aber schnell besser bis richtig gut  :Smilie:

----------


## MetroTrash

4 Wochen sind jetzt rum...hab also noch hoffnung

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> 4 Wochen sind jetzt rum...


Hab jetzt auch vier... bis zum 30.9. schaffe ich genau die 90 Tage, dann ist das schonmal erledigt :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pew

Bei mir sind es jetzt fast 2 Monate. Hab so langsam echt keine Lust mehr.. nur am Rennen und dann wird gemeckert wenn man mal ein Glas Wasser trinken will. Wie war das noch am Anfang? "Trinkst du genug?" Ich knnte zwar die Station wechseln, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock drauf, mich nochmal auf neues Personal einzustellen etc..

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Renne auch den ganzen Tag und bin danach so mde, dass ich erstmal schlafen muss  :Keks:

----------


## Cross

Bei mir gehts ein bisschen chilliger zu^^

ich komm immer ein bisschen zu spt, berziehe meine Pause(n) extrem (30 min ---> 90 min) und geh ein bisschen frher. Und das strt keinen, da es bei uns meist eh nicht so zu geht und ich als Praktikant nur bestimmte Sachen machen darf / kann.
Auerdem wieso sollte man sich sooo reinstressen wenn es eh nur ein unbezahltes Praktikum ist (und man fr die Anfahrskosten, das Mittagessen und die Hep-B Impfung selbst aufkommen muss) ??

----------


## Latlab

> Bei mir gehts ein bisschen chilliger zu^^
> 
> ich komm immer ein bisschen zu spt, berziehe meine Pause(n) extrem (30 min ---> 90 min) und geh ein bisschen frher. Und das strt keinen, da es bei uns meist eh nicht so zu geht und ich als Praktikant nur bestimmte Sachen machen darf / kann.
> Auerdem wieso sollte man sich sooo reinstressen wenn es eh nur ein unbezahltes Praktikum ist (und man fr die Anfahrskosten, das Mittagessen und die Hep-B Impfung selbst aufkommen muss) ??


Hep B/C zahlt brigens die Krankenkasse. Fr Hep A musst du selbst aufkommen, zmindest zu 50%. Rezept einfach mal bei der Krankenkasse einreichen. Die DAK hat mir das zb Rckerstattet.

----------


## endzeit

ich musste fr die hep impfung auch nix zahlen.
nur noch nchste woche, dann hab ich 2 monate voll und bin (vorerst) fertig damit. der rest kommt dann in den semesterferien, wenn ich nen platz habe.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> *Hep B/C* zahlt brigens die Krankenkasse. Fr Hep A musst du selbst aufkommen, zmindest zu 50%. Rezept einfach mal bei der Krankenkasse einreichen. Die DAK hat mir das zb Rckerstattet.


auf welchem Planeten impfen die etz eig gegen Hep. C?  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> auf welchem Planeten impfen die etz eig gegen Hep. C?


Ich will auch!!!  :Top:

----------


## THawk

Nebenbei bemerkt: gegen HCV kann man nicht impfen.

ups, forget it. Hab die letzten beiden Beitrge nicht gesehen.

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Renne auch den ganzen Tag und bin danach so mde, dass ich erstmal schlafen muss


damit bist du nicht alleine ;)
Ich bin jetzt in meinem letzten regulren Wochenende. Nchste Woche noch, dann is es theoretisch schon vorbei. Allerdings hat mich die Stationsleitung gefragt, ob ich nicht noch den kompletten August dableiben knnte... hm...  ::-dance:

----------


## Pew

Stellt ihr euch eigentlich mit Namen und Funktion vor?

----------


## Latlab

> auf welchem Planeten impfen die etz eig gegen Hep. C?


aufm Jupiter vllt. Sorry mein Fehler!

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> damit bist du nicht alleine ;)
> Ich bin jetzt in meinem letzten regulren Wochenende. Nchste Woche noch, dann is es theoretisch schon vorbei. Allerdings hat mich die Stationsleitung gefragt, ob ich nicht noch den kompletten August dableiben knnte... hm...


Wolltest du dann eigentlich erstmal nur einen Monat machen oder so?




> Stellt ihr euch eigentlich mit Namen und Funktion vor?


Bisher noch nicht, kam mir irgendwie albern vor. Andererseits haben es die Patienten ja ganz gern, wenn sie wissen, wen sie vor sich haben, vor allem auf 'ner Station, wo sie teilweise sehr lange bleiben (Onko), deshalb berlege ich, ob ich das nicht doch machen soll... Andere Meinungen???  :Nixweiss:

----------


## bremer

Namen und Funktion habe ich nur gesagt, wenn ich ans Telefon gegangen bin. Dieses komische Namensschild habe ich iwann  nicht mehr getragen. Statt Praktikant habe ich meistens Medizinstudent gesagt, um nicht mit den Schlerpraktikanten verwechselt zu werden, die ja nicht mal Blutdruck messen.

----------


## medi93

hey ich bin noch kein medizinstudent, auch praktikant, und ich kam bisher auch noch nicht dazu den blutdruck zu messen ;) (erste woche)

Vorstellen..naja, wenn sichs ergibt. hab das gefhl dass die schwestern und pfleger das schon gerne sehen, ich selber finds irgendwie nich sooo wichtig und die patienten gucken teilweise verdutzt und teilweise scheint es sie zu interessieren. 

aber ich nehm das auch nich so streng, wies kommt so kommts 

 ::-winky:

----------


## WackenDoc

Man sollte sich schon mit Namen und Funktion vorstellen. Das gehrt zur normalen Hflichkeit.

@Mikrotubulus: Wenn die nett zu dir sind, du Zeit hast und dir noch Tage fehlen- warum nicht.

Dass man nach einer Schicht erstmal platt ist, ist nichts ungewhnliches. Normalerweise ist man es ja nicht gewohnt so lange am Stck zu arbeiten.

Aber Rumgemecker wenn man mal nen Schluck Wasser trinkt- nicht von sowas beeindrucken lassen. Genauso nen Quatsch wie keine Zeit zum Toilettengang zu haben.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Man sollte sich schon mit Namen und Funktion vorstellen. Das gehrt zur normalen Hflichkeit.


Aber nur  la "Praktikant/-in Vorname", so wie Schwester Irgendwas, oder?

----------


## Pas

Vorstellen sollte wirklich zum Standard gehren, Praktikant und Name kostet jetzt ja auch nicht so viel Zeit ;)

----------


## WackenDoc

Kommt sicher ein bischen aufs Alter und das Haus an.

Es ist nicht verkehrt, sich so vorzustellen: Mein Name ist "Nachname", ich mach hier ein Praktikum.

Praktikant "Vorname" hrt sich irgendwie merkwrdig an, kann man aber auch machen.

Beim Personal ist das dann auch wieder anders: Da stelle ich mich mit Vor-und Nachname vor-vor allem wenn ich noch nicht weiss, ob es blich ist, sich zu duzen oder zu siezen. Und da ist es manchmal doof, wenn der Chef nur den Nachnamen kenn und die Kollegen oder Pflege nur den Vornamen.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

@Pas: Das nicht, aber es fhlt sich irgendwie komisch an...
Habe das bei den anderen Praktikanten jetzt auch noch nicht so erlebt und auch beim FSJler nicht, der immerhin schon fast ein Jahr auf Station ist und sich mit den Gepflogenheiten hier auskennen sollte...

----------


## bremer

@medi93

Bei mir hie es sofort am 2.Tag "ah du bist Medizinstudent, dann kannst du ja schon alles (das war ein Dorfkrankenhaus und die haben kaum Med-studenten). Hier mal gleich Vitalzeichen messen, eintragen und dann waschen. Am nchsten Tag dann gleich Blutzucker messen und Insulin spritzen, und zwar ohne Aufsicht  :Nixweiss: .  Ein Arzt wollte, dass ich Viggos lege, obwohl ich noch nicht einmal dabei zugeguckt hatte. Da habe ich mich dann mal galant aus dem Staub gemacht  :hmmm...:

----------


## medi93

hehe, ich hts reingehaun das teil! ;)

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Wolltest du dann eigentlich erstmal nur einen Monat machen oder so?


Nee, ich hab dann meine 3 Monate schon voll ;)




> @Mikrotubulus: Wenn die nett zu dir sind, du Zeit hast und dir noch Tage fehlen- warum nicht.


Nett sind sie, Zeit hab ich theoretisch auch und Spa sowieso. Wenn da nur nicht die Wochenenden und die vielen Frhdienste wren  :Nixweiss:

----------


## WackenDoc

Wenn du die 3 Monate schon voll hast, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn.

----------


## Mikrotubulus

Das stimmt zwar, aber ich hab eigentlich Bock drauf des noch n bissel zu vertiefen. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Untersuchungen ;)

----------


## WackenDoc

Was fr Untersuchungen sind das denn noch?
Und was willst du da vertiefen?

Denk dran- das ist ein unbezahltes Praktikum. Und vieles wirst du spter noch reichlich sehen knnen.

----------


## bremer

Wie kann man nur freiwillig das KPP verlngern wollen? Ist dir so langweilig?

----------


## Mikrotubulus

Coro z.B.
Auerdem wollte mich eventuell n Arzt noch nen Tag lang mitnehmen, damit ich auch mal seinen Tagesablauf kennenlern, etc.

Und die Stationsleitung hat mir schon Geld angeboten. Muss mal schauen, was da geht.

----------


## kkitty

Also bei den Patienten sag ich einfach das ich Praktikantin bin und den Vornamen. Wenn sie mich mit Schwester ansprechen, dann sage ich gleich, dass ich Medizinstudentin bin.
Bei den rzten hab ich von Anfang an gesagt, dass ich im 4. Semester Medizin studiere. Dadurch wird man nicht fr ein dummes Schulkind gehalten und bekommt auch mal was erklrt. Bei den Schwestern bin ich da mittlerweile etwas vorsichtiger geworden. Viele reagieren etwas "unfreundlich", wenn man ihnen gleich auf die Nase bindet, das man Student ist

Bin ich froh, wenn es bald rum ist. Ich kann echt jedem nur empfehlen, macht die 90 Tage VOR dem Studium. Ich muss wegen dem KPP mein Physikum um 1 Semester verschieben....

----------


## Toffiwesen

> Coro z.B.
> Auerdem wollte mich eventuell n Arzt noch nen Tag lang mitnehmen, damit ich auch mal seinen Tagesablauf kennenlern, etc.
> 
> Und die Stationsleitung hat mir schon Geld angeboten. Muss mal schauen, was da geht.


Ich bin durch mein KPP, bzw in meinem Fall Zivi, an meine jetztige Stelle als Pflegehelfer gekommen und verdiene fr meine Verhltnisse fett Asche ber den Sommer. Musst mal fragen, Personal wird berall gesucht und den befristeter PH Vertrag kommt das Haus billiger als einen Monat einen PH von einer Leihfirma.


Ich hab mich heute mit soner 1,50m groen Oma unterhalten, die war so gut drauf. Die wollte mit mir Walzer tanzen, weil ich ein Lied aus dem Radio mitgesummt habe. Hat sich herausgestellt, dass sie 93 war und 3 Jahre KZ berlebt hat. Zum Glck war wenig los, da konnte ich mit ihr quatschen  :Grinnnss!:  Hat man ja auch nicht so oft, einen Zeitzeugen, der aus der Rolle des Opfers berichten kann.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Bei den Schwestern bin ich da mittlerweile etwas vorsichtiger geworden. Viele reagieren etwas "unfreundlich", wenn man ihnen gleich auf die Nase bindet, das man Student ist


Da habe ich echt Glck gehabt, bei mir finden die das eher toll, dass ich rztin werden will... und haben mir schon gesagt, dass ich mich spter mal fr 'ne Famulatur da bewerben soll  :hmmm...:  Aber natrlich habe ich das auch erst auf Nachfrage erzhlt und nicht einfach so hinausgetrtet, da ist man durch diese ganzen Erzhlungen echt richtig vorsichtig geworden...
Und fr die Patienten bleibe ich "Schwester", egal wie oft ich denen sage, dass ich "nur" Praktikantin bin (studiere ja noch nicht)...




> Bin ich froh, wenn es bald rum ist. Ich kann echt jedem nur empfehlen, macht die 90 Tage VOR dem Studium. Ich muss wegen dem KPP mein Physikum um 1 Semester verschieben


Tja, das mache ich eben jetzt, volles Rohr bis 30.9.  :Grinnnss!: , dann hab ich die 90 Tage schonmal erledigt und kann in den Semesterferien was auch immer machen...




> Ich hab mich heute mit soner 1,50m groen Oma unterhalten, die war so gut drauf. Die wollte mit mir Walzer tanzen, weil ich ein Lied aus dem Radio mitgesummt habe. Hat sich herausgestellt, dass sie 93 war und 3 Jahre KZ berlebt hat. Zum Glck war wenig los, da konnte ich mit ihr quatschen  Hat man ja auch nicht so oft, einen Zeitzeugen, der aus der Rolle des Opfers berichten kann.


Schn! Ich bin auch immer froh, wenn ich was Zeit habe... Viele Patienten sind ja wirklich dankbar, wenn man nicht nach dem Infusion abstpseln etc. sofort sofort wieder verschwindet, sondern sich auch mal 5min mit ihnen unterhlt. Und ber einen Mangel an interessanten Leuten kann man sich bei uns auch wirklich nicht beklagen :Top:

----------


## Latlab

> Ich bin durch mein KPP, bzw in meinem Fall Zivi, an meine jetztige Stelle als Pflegehelfer gekommen und verdiene fr meine Verhltnisse fett Asche ber den Sommer. Musst mal fragen, Personal wird berall gesucht und den befristeter PH Vertrag kommt das Haus billiger als einen Monat einen PH von einer Leihfirma.
> .


Jepp so liefs bei mir auch. Erst Zivi und jetzt Festanstellung. Gibt nen zehner pro Stunde. Lohnt sich daher wirklich und die Arbeit ist besser als whrend des Zivis.

Viele Huser struben sich aber dagegen Leute zu nehmen, welche noch nicht im Studium sind. Gibt aber auch andere, man muss nur Glck haben.

----------


## WackenDoc

@Mikrotubulus: Ach, Coro kannste dir spter auch nochmal anschauen, z.B. in ner Famulatur. So frchterlich spannend ist das auch nicht.
Ist aber schon traurig genug, dass whrend des Praktikums es nicht mglich war mal nen Tag mit nem Arzt mitzulaufen oder sich ne Coro anzuschauen.

Ne andere Mglichkeit wre doch auch, wenn du mit dem Arzt absprichst, wann du mal mitlaufen kannst und du dann nur fr den einen Tag da hin gehst. (Dann knnteste dir auch die Coro gleich mit anschauen.)

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du Medizin studieren willst, dann bruchtest du den Arzt-Mitlauf-Tag ja nicht unbedingt, da du spter ja eh noch Famulaturen machst.
Ansonsten knnte ich dir noch empfehlen, mal deinen Hausarzt zu fragen, ob du mal ein paar Tage mitlaufen kannst. (Gibt ja auch Schler, die ein Berufsfindungspraktikum in Praxen machen- hab solche auch schon auf einer meiner letzten Stellen gehabt.)

Verlngern wrde ich an deiner Stelle nur, wenn die dich anstndig bezahlen.

----------


## Toffiwesen

Oder man wird nach TVD bezahlt  ::-dance: 

Ich hab eig nie negatives Feedback oder abfllige Bemerkungen zu meinem Studienwunsch bekommen. Aber ich hab mittlerweile auch ein bisschen Erfahrungen in der Pflege und komme nicht als KPPler auf die Station. Dadurch stellt sich die Frage nicht immer sofort und ich kann mir vorher erst meine Sporen "im Feld" verdienen und so der Stigmatisierung entgehen  :hmmm...: 
Aber bei uns ist es im Haus eigentlich auch nicht blich, KPPler schlecht zu behandeln. Naja, auer man stellt sich einfach zu dumm an - Nach 1,5 Monaten  tglichem Trainings knnte glaube ich sogar ein Affe mindestens Puls, wenn nicht sogar Blutsruck, messen  :bhh:  
Aber das fhrt dann auch nur zu Witzen, nicht zu Praktikantenmobbing.

----------


## Latlab

> Oder man wird nach TVD bezahlt


NIcht schlecht, was bekommt man so nach Tarif?

----------


## Toffiwesen

1750 + Zulagen. TVDK  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mikrotubulus

@ WackenDoc: Medizin steht fr mich fest, soviel ist klar. Und da mir das Praktikum bis jetzt wirklich sehr viel Spa bereitet hat (Mobbing, DvD, etc. Fehlanzeige), bin ich auch bereit nen Monat mit niedriger Bezahlung dranzuhngen. Liegt wohl einfach daran, dass wir auf Station im Moment echt grottig besetzt sind, dadurch wesentlich mehr machen darf als "normale" Praktikanten und auch von den Schwestern Anerkennung bekomm. Zudem gefllt mir die Truppe da einfach xD
Naja, ich warte jetzt erstmal ab, was die mir anbieten und entscheide dann ;)
Danke aber auf jeden Fall fr die Tipps. Die Idee, mal einfach so nen Tag nen Arzt im KH zu begleiten, gefllt mir sehr. Bei nem Landarzt war ich schon, dass war irgendwie nicht so mein Ding^^

----------


## Cross

> Hep B/C zahlt brigens die Krankenkasse. Fr Hep A musst du selbst aufkommen, zmindest zu 50%. Rezept einfach mal bei der Krankenkasse einreichen. Die DAK hat mir das zb Rckerstattet.


Du meinst ich komme natrlich nicht auf die Idee meine Krankenkasse anzurufen oder mich iwie zu erkundigen?
Ich bin gesetzlich versichert (nicht privat!) bei der TK.
Damit die TK ne Hep-B Impfung bernimmt, muss einer folgender Flle eintreten:
- unter 18 sein
- Reise nach gypten
- (homosexuell sein??) etc.

das Arbeiten im krankenhaus gehrt lustigerweise nicht dazu. Die Begrndung der TK ist, dass das dann der Arbeitgeber (das Klinikum) zu tragen hat und dieses weigert sich vehement!

----------


## -Julchen-

> Du meinst ich komme natrlich nicht auf die Idee meine Krankenkasse anzurufen oder mich iwie zu erkundigen?
> Ich bin gesetzlich versichert (nicht privat!) bei der TK.
> Damit die TK ne Hep-B Impfung bernimmt, muss einer folgender Flle eintreten:
> - unter 18 sein
> - Reise nach gypten
> - (homosexuell sein??) etc.
> 
> das Arbeiten im krankenhaus gehrt lustigerweise nicht dazu. Die Begrndung der TK ist, dass das dann der Arbeitgeber (das Klinikum) zu tragen hat und dieses weigert sich vehement!


Also ich bin auch bei der TK und mir wurde die Impfung bezahlt!

----------


## Latlab

DAK ist auch gesetzlich ;). Du musst denen ja nicht gleich auf die Nase binden, dass du das fr die Arbeit brauchst. Einfach mal anrufen erkundigen und dann einschicken. Meine Sachbearbeiterin war dda ganz unkompliziert, wollte nicht mal irgendwelche nachweise ber Reisen haben. Lediglich das Rezept.

----------


## Cross

> Also ich bin auch bei der TK und mir wurde die Impfung bezahlt!


Darf ich fragen wie du das gemacht hast? Bzw. was hast du denen erzhlt?

Ein Kumpel von mit ust auch bei der TK und muss seine HVB Impfung selbst bezahlen

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Hep B Impfung hat bei mir auch die TK gezahlt. 
Hatte bei der telefonischen Anfrage einen freundlichen Herrn an der Leitung, 
der mir erzaehlt hat, dass es schonmal vorkommen kann, dass man einen abrupten Sinneswandel bezueglich der Indien-(oder Aegypten)reise hat, nachdem man das Rezept hingeschickt hat und stattdessen doch lieber KPP macht.
Seltsamerweise ist das Ganze bei mir dann genau so passiert  :hmmm...: 
Du solltest dann bei der Gelegenheit gleich diesen Hep A/B Impfstoff nehmen, der wird auch uebernommen

----------


## endzeit

Juhu, ich bin Mittwoch den ganzen Tag im OP  :Smilie:  ..Da freu ich mich doch.
Hoffe nur, es wird nicht schon wieder ACVB. Da hab ich schon 5 von gesehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Hab bis jetzt erst ne Shuntanlage gesehen. Aber mir wurde schon mehrfach gesagt (auch von den operierden O), dass ich ihnen immer willkommen wre. Werde also den 3. Monat verstrkt im OP zubringen, hoffe ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pew

> Hab bis jetzt erst ne Shuntanlage gesehen. Aber mir wurde schon mehrfach gesagt (auch von den operierden O), dass ich ihnen immer willkommen wre. Werde also den 3. Monat verstrkt im OP zubringen, hoffe ich


Und da sagt von den Schwestern keine was? Ich hatte die letzten Wochen immer wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mal auf Visite mitgegangen bin oder den rzten im Verbandsraum ber die Schulter geguckt habe (und auch selbst mal Verbnde gewechselt). Mal schauen, vielleicht hau ich mal einen Assi an, oder den OA wenn er wieder ausm Urlaub kommt.. zwar werd ich im Chirurgie Tertial noch oft genug im OP sein, aber irgendwie wrde es mich auch rgern in dieser Unfallklinik keine OP zu sehen. Die Kunst besteht nun darin, geschickt aus einem Arbeitstag einen OP-Tag zu machen.  :bhh:

----------


## Pas

Bei dir machen die rzte die Verbnde?
Hab ich in noch keinem Krankenhaus gesehen.

----------


## Pew

> Bei dir machen die rzte die Verbnde?
> Hab ich in noch keinem Krankenhaus gesehen.


Nur den ein oder anderen am Mittag. Kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht wirklich aus, frag mich nicht.  :Nixweiss:  Anscheinend lassen die sich das bei einem bestimmten Grad der Verletzung nicht nehmen oder hnliches.. naja, ich bernehme!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmodderpumpe

@pew: wenn du meinst, dass sich die Schwestern da aufregen oder so: nein, die sind alle unglaublich zuvorkommend, obwohl sie arbeitsmig berlastet sind, dauernd fr kranke Kolleginnen einspringen und berstunden ohne ende machen. 

Bei uns hab ich auch noch nie rzte Verbnde wechseln sehen, aber Fden ziehen (drfen die Pflegekrfte/Schlerinnen ja auch) hab ich schon einige Male mitbekommen.

----------


## Strodti

Das ist in jeder Abteilung anders... hab schon chirurgische Abteilungen gesehen, wo die rzte auch kleine Pflasterverbnde gewechselt haben und andere Abteilungen in denen die Pflege praktisch alle Wechsel machten und sogar Fden, Klammern und Redons gezogen haben.

----------


## Tofumonster

Bei mir darf das "Pflegepersonal" (alle super entzckend brigens  :Smilie:  ) nicht mal Blut abnehmen. Ist das eigentlich normal? Hat mich irgendwie stutzig gemacht.

Und noch was: ein "Klinikum" fllt doch auch unter "Krankenhaus" und ist somit KPP geeignet, oder?

----------


## Tofumonster

Hat sich erledigt.  :Big Grin:  Klinik mit bettenfhrender Pflegestation = Krankenhaus

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Seit ein paar Jahren gilt Blutabnehmen und VVK (Abbocath, Braunle...) legen nicht mehr als pflegerische Ttigkeit. Ist also ne rechtliche Geschichte, vielleicht auch, damit die Studenten was zu tun haben  :hmmm...:   hab ich zumindest bei uns so den Eindruck.

Mein Krankenhaus heisst auch Klinikum und ist KPP geeignet. Nicht erlaubt sind aber reine Funktionsbereiche wie Rntgen, OP, usw. Musst mal irgendwas mit Approbationsordnung googeln, ist alles gelistet, was man nicht darf

----------


## Tofumonster

> Seit ein paar Jahren gilt Blutabnehmen und VVK (Abbocath, Braunle...) legen nicht mehr als pflegerische Ttigkeit. Ist also ne rechtliche Geschichte, vielleicht auch, damit die Studenten was zu tun haben   hab ich zumindest bei uns so den Eindruck.
> 
> Mein Krankenhaus heisst auch Klinikum und ist KPP geeignet. Nicht erlaubt sind aber reine Funktionsbereiche wie Rntgen, OP, usw. Musst mal irgendwas mit Approbationsordnung googeln, ist alles gelistet, was man nicht darf


Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Pas

> Das ist in jeder Abteilung anders... hab schon chirurgische Abteilungen gesehen, wo die rzte auch kleine Pflasterverbnde gewechselt haben und andere Abteilungen in denen die Pflege praktisch alle Wechsel machten und sogar Fden, Klammern und Redons gezogen haben.


Auf der U-Chr auf der ich seit ber nem Jahr arbeite machen auch wir Pflegekrfte alles, nur die VAC-Wechsel werden von den rzten gemacht. 

Gre

----------


## SuperSonic

> Bei mir darf das "Pflegepersonal" (alle super entzckend brigens  ) nicht mal Blut abnehmen. Ist das eigentlich normal? Hat mich irgendwie stutzig gemacht.


Blutabnahme ist ein invasiver Eingriff und damit grundstzlich rztliche Ttigkeit. Periphervense Punktionen zur Blutabnahme sind aber, wie viele andere Ttigkeiten auch, an medizinisches Fachpersonal delegierbar. 

Auf fast allen Stationen, die ich bisher so kennengelernt habe, nimmt das Pflegepersonal kein Blut ab - einzige Ausnahme: BGA aus einem liegenden arteriellen Zugang bei Intensivpatienten.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Yeah, durfte heute zum ersten Mal Blut abnehmen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Yeah, durfte heute zum ersten Mal Blut abnehmen


Wie unfair, ich will auch!  :Top:  Aber darf ab morgen jetzt immerhin die Viggos ziehen, ist ja auch schon mal was...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich durfte heute 'ne Redon ziehen...ganz groer Auftritt..mich hat ein Arzt einfach mitgenommen, durfte dann 'ne halbe Stunde beim Verbandswechsel zuschauen & bisschen helfen & jaa..war mal ganz schn(:

----------


## kkitty

Blut abnehmen durfte ich schon am ersten Tag  :Top:  aber sonst is nur Putzen angesagt... habe heute NUR geputzt... war am Ende total nass geschwitzt und platt....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Tofumonster

Warum drft ihr alle Blut abnehmen? Ich darf Waschen und Vitalwerte messen. Achja und Thrombosestrmpfe anziehen, geil oder? Msst ihr eigentlich auch alle am Wochenende arbeiten inklusive Sptdienst und so? Ich meine die Stundenzahl wird ja nicht kontrolliert, es geht nur darum die drei Monate durch zu arbeiten. Oder drei mal einen.

----------


## LotF

weil das von Klinik zu Klinik und Station zu Station unterschiedlich ist und die (deligierten) Kompetenzen anders verteilt werden. 

Es gibt Krankenhuser, da kann man als Praktikant nach einigen Tagen Patienten pieksen, Medikamente stellen, Infusionen fertig machen, anhngen, abhngen, zu diversen OPs, wird von rzten an die Hand genommen und etliche Sachen erklrt... bei anderen fllt man Schrnke auf und bezieht Betten - ist anscheinend einfach so.

----------


## MetroTrash

Blut abnehmen darf ich, wenn ich in den Semesterferien wieder hngehe zum bezahlten Arbeiten..total logisch, sobald ich Studentin bin, darf ich in der ZKA Blut abnehmen..jetzt nichtmal abstpseln. Aber eine OP darf ich mir mindestens ansehen.

----------


## WackenDoc

Ich kann euch beruhigen- Viggos werdet ihr noch bis zum Erbrechen legen.

Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das schon ein Highlight im Praktikum ist.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das schon ein Highlight im Praktikum ist.


Wohl wahr... angenehme Abwechslung zu der ganzen Putzerei und Rennerei... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Claw

Hey ihr KPP'ler ;)
Ich wollte nicht extra nen Beitrag fr mein "Problem" erffnen, weil ich denk, dass ihr mir hier doch recht gut helfen knnt  :Smilie: 
Also, ich schreibe im Moment meine Bachelor-Arbeit. Wenn ich mit der fertig bin (06.09. ist Abgabe), hab ich theoretisch noch einen Monat Zeit.
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich mit dem Monat "anfangen" soll. Soll ich mich nochmal entspannen und zurcklehnen, oder soll ich den Monat fr einen Teil des KPP nutzen, um dann whrend des (mglichen) Medizinstudiums weniger Stress zu haben?
Der Studienplatz ist mir alles andere als sicher, aber es besteht Hoffnung, dass es klappt. Die Frage ist eben, ob ich das KPP starten soll ohne Gewissheit zu haben, dass es klappt (ich gehe davon aus, wenn berhaupt, frhestens im zweiten AdH einen Bescheid zu bekommen). Wenn es dann klappt, gbe es wahrscheinlich noch genug sonstiges zu tun (Wohnung suchen z.B., wobei ich am Anfang dann pendeln wrde). Aber wahrscheinlich wre der Stress dann gerechtfertigt, wenn dieser mir im Studium selbst dann einen Monat KPP sparen wrde, oder?

Wie "spontan" bekommt man denn einen KPP-Platz, und kann mir vll. jemand hierfr ein Krankenhaus in Karlsruhe empfehlen?

Wre super  :Smilie: 

Danke und Gre!

----------


## Tofumonster

> Hey ihr KPP'ler ;)
> 
> 
> Wie "spontan" bekommt man denn einen KPP-Platz, und kann mir vll. jemand hierfr ein Krankenhaus in Karlsruhe empfehlen?
> 
> Wre super 
> 
> Danke und Gre!



Ich hab meinen KPP Platz super spontan bekommen! Ich hab eigentlich ein Praktikum in der Gastroenterologie gemacht (um den Alltag eines Arztes mal RICHTIG zu erleben, zhlt also nicht als KPP) und hab mich dann entschlossen, doch schon mal einen Monat vorzuschieen. Am nchsten Tag war ich dann auf Station, hatte aber auch ein bisschen Glck.  :Smilie:

----------


## LotF

Also dazu fallen mir 2-3 Dinge ein:
1. Wie spontan man einen Platz erhlt, hngt von dem Krankenhaus ab. Zu Karlsruhe kann ich nichts sagen, aber das geht von "Sie knnen nchste Woche anfangen" bis zu "Es tut uns leid, aber gerade fr die vorlesungsfreie Zeit sollte man sich mehrere Wochen im Voraus bewerben".
2. Wenn der Studienplatz nicht sicher ist, solltest du dich informieren, ob in deinem Geburts- oder zuknftigen Studiumsbundesland das KPP nicht evt. sogar nach einiger Zeit verfllt. Wre rgerlich, wenn man keinen Platz bekommt, doch in die Wartesemesterschiene rutscht und den Kram dann nochmal machen muss.
3. Ob man sich einen Monat vorm Studium Stress macht oder im Studium selbst, drfte eigentlich kein groer Unterschied sein - aber das ist gewiss Ansichtssache.

----------


## sweetashoney

> Wie "spontan" bekommt man denn einen KPP-Platz, und kann mir vll. jemand hierfr ein Krankenhaus in Karlsruhe empfehlen?


Also ich kann die Paracelsus-Klinik in KA-Durlach empfehlen. War dort 2 Monate auf der Allgemeinchirurgie und fand es total super (hatte ca. zwei/drei Wochen zwischen Bewerbung und erstem Arbeitstag)  :Top:  Durfte sehr viel machen, sogar mal mit zu einer OP (htte auch zu mehreren gedurft, aber wusste damals als Nicht-Stundentin nicht, ob ich das ausnutzen sollte) und hab dann auch noch ganz schn viel Geld aus der Kaffeekasse am Ende meines KPPs bekommen, weil ich so viel geholfen hab. War auch mal ne Woche auf der Orthopdie dort und es war die Hlle- da gab's ne richtige Drachenoberschwester und ich durfte nichts machen. Meine Erfahrungen sind allerdings mittlerweile auch schon ber 5 Jahre her und ich war die einzige KPP zu der Zeit- als ich vor einem Jahr dort famuliert habe, waren ganz schn viele KPPler dort unterwegs. Kann aber auch wegen der Semesterferien gewesen sein. Wenn du dich fr die Paracelsus-Klinik entscheidest, gib an, dass du unbedingt in die Allgemeinchiru willst!

----------


## Kandra

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen ne Mail an das Krankenhaus geschrieben fr nen Monat KPP im September und 2 Tage spter die Zusage erhalten, obwohl ich extra Wnsche hatte ^^ Also anscheinend nicht wirklich ein Problem einen Platz zu bekommen. Oder ich hatte Glck ^^ Jetzt muss das mit dem Platz nur noch klappen.

----------


## Medi2009

> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen ne Mail an das Krankenhaus geschrieben fr nen Monat KPP im September und 2 Tage spter die Zusage erhalten, obwohl ich extra Wnsche hatte ^^ Also anscheinend nicht wirklich ein Problem einen Platz zu bekommen. Oder ich hatte Glck ^^ Jetzt muss das mit dem Platz nur noch klappen.


Ja gut fr's KH stellt sich nur die Frage: Wollen wir eine kostenlos Arbeitskraft oder wollen wir keine kostenlose Arbeitskraft? Wenn ein KH wirklich keinen Pflegepraktikanten mehr nimmt, dann wirklich nur damit die sich nicht im Schwesternzimmer stapeln...
Ich mein, wenn dir jemand auf der Strae 50  in die Hand drcken wrde, wrdest du auch nicht nein sagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Oh man, jetzt wo das KPP mir echt richtig viel Spass macht, ist es schon fast wieder vorbei ... Ich habe jetzt noch 1 Woche und dann habe ich alle 3 Monate erledigt! Es ist schon irgendwie schade, dass die Zeit so schnell vergangen ist  :grrrr....:  Wenn man Glck hat mit dem Personal und der Station kann man aus den 3 Monaten echt viel mitnehmen. Und nicht vergessen... stets guten Kontakt zu den Schwestern pflegen, das kann die Zusammenarbeit um einiges erleichtern :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Oh man, jetzt wo das KPP mir echt richtig viel Spass macht, ist es schon fast wieder vorbei ... Ich habe jetzt noch 1 Woche und dann habe ich alle 3 Monate erledigt! Es ist schon irgendwie schade, dass die Zeit so schnell vergangen ist  Wenn man Glck hat mit dem Personal und der Station kann man aus den 3 Monaten echt viel mitnehmen. Und nicht vergessen... stets guten Kontakt zu den Schwestern pflegen, das kann die Zusammenarbeit um einiges erleichtern


So gehts mir auch ;) Super Station getroffen, komme richtig gut klar mit allen. Deswegen hab ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschlossen nochmal 2,5 Wochen dranzuhngen. Wenns dir wirklich so viel Spa macht, frag doch einfach mal nach, ob du nicht verlngern knntest ;)

----------


## Pew

Bei mir fngts wieder so langsam an Spa zu machen. Darf jetzt fter mal Verbnde wechseln..

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> So gehts mir auch ;) Super Station getroffen, komme richtig gut klar mit allen. Deswegen hab ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschlossen nochmal 2,5 Wochen dranzuhngen. Wenns dir wirklich so viel Spa macht, frag doch einfach mal nach, ob du nicht verlngern knntest ;)


Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon berlegt, zumal sie mich auch gefragt haben, ob ich nicht noch lnger bleiben will ... Aber leider muss ich auch noch mal 2 Wochen "richtig" arbeiten, also mit Bezahlung :hmmm...:  so als Grundlage fr das Studium (habe auch schon eine echt gut bezahlte Stelle gefunden!). Und eine Woche Urlaub muss auch noch drin sein ... Ist jetzt im Nachhinein echt schade!

----------


## kkitty

habt ihr ein glck.... ich bin froh, wenn es rum is.... im moment gehe ich schon jeden morgen mit bauchschmerzen hin und bin froh, wenn ich schnell wieder weg bin...  :was ist das...?:  und dabei war mein erster monat damals so toll und hat total spass gemacht

----------


## Pas

> Bei mir fngts wieder so langsam an Spa zu machen. Darf jetzt fter mal Verbnde wechseln..


Alleine? Falls ja, hoffentlich nur die kleineren Geschichten  :Smilie:

----------


## Sepp90

> Alleine? Falls ja, hoffentlich nur die kleineren Geschichten


Ist doch sowieso ganz einfach:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp9RCBCVNLQ
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pew

> Alleine? Falls ja, hoffentlich nur die kleineren Geschichten


Unter rztlicher Aufsicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, keine greren Geschichten.

----------


## Euphrosyne

Ich habe heute meine erste Woche berstanden und werde jetzt ins Bett fallen und erstmal richtig ausschlafen! Eine Woche um 4.30h aufstehen war zwar einfacher als gedacht, aber trotzdem bin ich kaputt wie nur was! 
Auf unserer Station ist im Moment "Sommerloch", deswegen durfte ich schon jede Menge OPs angucken und die rzte/OP-Schwester erklren auch immer fleiig alles, was gerade passiert  :Smilie:  Ist super!
Auf der Station ist es dafr umso langweiliger - Betten beziehen, Essen verteilen, nach Patienten gucken, wenn sie klingeln, Botengnge machen... ;)
Also das bliche!

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon berlegt, zumal sie mich auch gefragt haben, ob ich nicht noch lnger bleiben will ... Aber leider muss ich auch noch mal 2 Wochen "richtig" arbeiten, also mit Bezahlung so als Grundlage fr das Studium (habe auch schon eine echt gut bezahlte Stelle gefunden!). Und eine Woche Urlaub muss auch noch drin sein ... Ist jetzt im Nachhinein echt schade!


Ich wurde auch gefragt und hab jetzt eben bis zu meinem Urlaub verlngert. Geld verdienen muss ich auch noch irgendwann, aber erstma URLAUB!  ::-dance:

----------


## MetroTrash

Gerade mal schn den Hass..musste zwei Tage Krankenschein machen, Magen-Darm-Grippe -> Noro-Virus Gefahr -> Gefahr fr die Patienten..ja, ich MUSSTE ihn machen, von der Station aus..& was hre ich jetzt? Ich muss die Tage nacharbeiten..super, geht nicht, denn da studiere ich schon..kann dann nur zwei Monate machen statt der geplanten drei..toll.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Gerade mal schn den Hass..musste zwei Tage Krankenschein machen, Magen-Darm-Grippe -> Noro-Virus Gefahr -> Gefahr fr die Patienten..ja, ich MUSSTE ihn machen, von der Station aus..& was hre ich jetzt? Ich muss die Tage nacharbeiten..super, geht nicht, denn da studiere ich schon..kann dann nur zwei Monate machen statt der geplanten drei..toll.


Das ist ja so richtig schn sch*e... :kotzen:  Davor hab ich auch schon die ganze Zeit Angst, denn meine 90 Tage gehen genau bis zum 30.9. ...  :Keks:

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich geh bis zum 2. September, danach knnen die mich mal schn. Mir dann auch egal, dass die Unterkursler Urlaub haben, ich hab nichts unterschrieben, in der eine Zeit vorgeschrieben war..lnger gehen funzt nich & ich schenk denen nich meine Arbeit^^

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> ich schenk denen nich meine Arbeit^^


Wrde ich auch nicht machen... Aber natrlich rgerlich, wenn man alles schon vorher erledigt haben wollte, das will ich ja auch!  ::-winky:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Davor hab ich auch schon die ganze Zeit Angst, denn meine 90 Tage gehen genau bis zum 30.9. ...


Aber die Vorlesungszeit beginnt doch erst spter im Oktober?!

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Aber die Vorlesungszeit beginnt doch erst spter im Oktober?!


Schon, aber vllt erkennt das LPA das nicht mehr an, wenn das KPP in den offiziellen Semesterbeginn reingeht... Und auerdem muss ich ja irgendwann auch noch umziehen und so :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SuperSonic

Das Wintersemester geht vom 1.10. bis zum 31.3., das Sommersemester vom 1.4. bis zum 30.9.
Wenn es nach diesen Zeiten gehen wrde, knnte man gar keine Famulaturen machen (und das KPP nur vor dem Studium). Deswegen heit es im Gesetz "whrend der unterrichtsfreien Zeiten des Studiums".

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Gerade mal schn den Hass..musste zwei Tage Krankenschein machen, Magen-Darm-Grippe -> Noro-Virus Gefahr -> Gefahr fr die Patienten..ja, ich MUSSTE ihn machen, von der Station aus..& was hre ich jetzt? Ich muss die Tage nacharbeiten..super, geht nicht, denn da studiere ich schon..kann dann nur zwei Monate machen statt der geplanten drei..toll.


Und die wollen dir auch nicht entgegenkommen und dir die Tage trotzdem irgendwie anrechnen?

----------


## WackenDoc

Kannst du nicht an WE noch 2 Extra-Schichten machen?

----------


## Pew

Erfolgreiche Blutabnahme am Donnerstag.  ::-dance:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe jetzt offiziell meine 3 Monate KPP abgeschlossen und auch schon meine tolle Besttigung bekommen. Muss jetzt alles vom LPA anerkannt werden, aber das hat ja noch Zeit ... Es waren es interessante und immer mal wieder spannende 3 Monate, in denen ich wirklich viel gelernt habe :Grinnnss!:  Mit am wichtigsten fr mich war es auch, zu berprfen, ob mir die Arbeit mit Menschen gefllt (in meinen Gedanken natrlich schon, aber praktisch hatte ich eben noch keine Erfahrung :hmmm...: ). Und ich meine jetzt damit nicht, Mutter Theresa zu spielen, sondern den Umgang mit Patienten, eben ob es einem schwer oder leicht fllt, auf Leute zuzugehen, sich mit Patienten zu unterhalten etc. Und dafr reicht meiner Meinung nach ein 1-wchentliches Orientierungspraktikum nicht aus (hab das nmlich auch schon hinter mir). Fr mich war es schon irgendwie nochmal die letze Besttigung, dass ich (hoffentlich^^) auf dem richtigen Weg bin ...

@Pew: so wie wir uns jetzt ber jede Blutabnahme freuen, wird es uns wahrscheinlich spter nerven ...

----------


## Pew

> @Pew: so wie wir uns jetzt ber jede Blutabnahme freuen, wird es uns wahrscheinlich spter nerven ...


Jup, stimmt wohl. Allerdings ist es wichtig, im Hier und Jetzt zu leben und nicht nur das Ziel (Approbation etc.) zu sehen, sondern jeden Moment voll auszukosten.  :Party:

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich mache einfach 60 Tage (mit 2 Tagen drangehangen, haha) und mach den Rest mglichst an der Uniklinik, wo ich dann studiere..vllt darf ich dort auch bisschen mehr machen als in dem Provinzkrankenhaus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich mache einfach 60 Tage (mit 2 Tagen drangehangen, haha) und mach den Rest mglichst an der Uniklinik, wo ich dann studiere..vllt darf ich dort auch bisschen mehr machen als in dem Provinzkrankenhaus


Da wrd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. An ner Uniklinik haben sie halt stndig Praktikanten.
Ich durfte an meinem Monat in der Uniklinik gar nichts. In meinem Provinzkrankenhaus hingegen schon.

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich schau einfach mal...90 Tage bekomm ich nich, hab gefragt mit Wochenende..geht nix..total unntig

----------


## -Julchen-

@metro: Das mit den 90 Tagen ist ja mega nervig! Aber ich denk auch, dass es vom drfen her in einem kleineren Krankenhaus besser ist. Ne Freundin von mir hat an der Uniklinik ihr KPP gemacht mit 10!!! anderen Praktikanten auf derselben Station. Die standen sich nur die Fe in den Bauch... Aber geh nchstes Mal auf ne andere Station in deinem KKH, wenn du das nicht eh vorhast :hmmm...:

----------


## MetroTrash

Also, ich wohne im Saarland und gehe wahrscheinlich nach Leipzig..& werde eher dort in ein Kh gehen, mal sehen, was da so angeboten wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## BaldDr?

Ich hab ziemlich Glck mit meiner Uniklinik-Stelle. 
Ich darf zwar nicht Blut abnehmen oder so, aber Clexane spritzen und Blutzucker messen ist auf jedenfall dabei. Ich glaube, es spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle, wie lange man da ist, am Anfang durfte ich nicht mal Infusionen abstpseln oder Viggos ziehen. 

Man darf natrlich auch nicht vergessen, dass es ja ein Pflegepraktikum ist und es nicht in erster Linie darum geht, medizinische Fhigkeiten zu erlernen, sondern die Patienten kennen zu lernen, das Krankenhausleben allgemein und die Pflege im Besonderen. Insofern habe ich mich auf Bettpfannen eingestellt und bin froh nicht nur Bettpfannen bekommen zu haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pew

Boah, geiler Tag. Bin mit 2 rzten von einer anderen Station auf Visite gegangen... was wir fr einen Spa hatten! Alle paar Sekunden heftige Lacher, mit und ohne Patienten  :bhh:  Nur die Stationsleitung war etwas genervt als einer der beiden spaeshalber nen Sahnepudding aus dem Essenswagen entfernt hat.  :Nixweiss:  Ich wnschte jeder Tag wre so, gibts das nur in der Chirurgie?

----------


## Madame Bouvier

In der Inneren passiert sowas bestimmt nicht :Traurig:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> In der Inneren passiert sowas bestimmt nicht


In meinen bisher sechs Wochen jedenfalls noch nicht...

----------


## Stephan0815

Doch, mir ist das damals schon passiert, da ne Schwester mich auf ner Visite mitgehen hat lassen oder in die Funktionsdiagnostik geschickt mit den Worten:

"Wenn du den Patienten dann runtergefahren hast, kannste dir ruhig auch noch die Untersuchung ankucken, dann biste ja schon unten und kannst ihn gleich danach wieder aufs Zimmer bringen."

Das war jetzt natrlich nicht die Regel, aber es kam vor und war auch sehr abhngig von der examinierten Pflegekraft.  :hmmm...: 
Und das war Innere - durchaus an der Anzahl der verfgbaren (oder eher nicht verfgbaren) Bettpfannen erkennbar... 
Meine Kollegin auf der Chirurgie daneben, klagte eher darber, da sie stndig von den Patienten angekotzt wurde.

berhaupt kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren - es gab natrlich auch die obligate Stationshexe, aber ansonsten waren die Pflegekrfte damals alle extrem freundlich zu mir.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Find sowieso, dass die meisten Chirurgen nen eigenen Humor/Charakter haben. So ne Mischung aus Energischkeit (?), Zynismus und Selbstbewusstsein (ein einigen Fllen auch in Richtung Arroganz gehend)

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Energischkeit (?)


Energie? Elan, Durchsetzungsvermgen, Willensstrke?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Ja Waaaaahnsinn  :Grinnnss!: 

Hattest du womglich Deutsch-LK  :bhh: 

Ich mein halt einen sehr elanischen Charakter  ::-oopss:

----------


## konstantin

Energisch? Und du redest ganz sicher von Chirurgen?  ::-winky:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Ja Waaaaahnsinn 
> 
> Hattest du womglich Deutsch-LK :-P
> 
> Ich mein halt einen sehr elanischen Charakter


Nein, Mathe und Geschi  :hmmm...:  Hm, aber elanisch gefllt mir jetzt auch nicht so wirklich, vielleicht eher voll Elan oder energiegeladen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmodderpumpe

Ja bei Chirurgen besonders. Fllt mir immer wieder auf. Dir wohl nicht?

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich bekomme meine vollen 90 Tage angerechnet, trotz Krankheit von 3 Tagen...Als die PDL heute meinen September-Dienstplan gesehen hat, ist sie fast in Ohnmacht gefallen & meinte, ich htte sogar 5 Tage krank machen knnen..im September fehlt der komplette Unterkurs (Urlaub+Schule) und da hab ich nur 4 freie Tage...GTTLICH, dass es doch passt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hey cool, jetzt musst deine Semesterferien nicht mehr opfern.  :Top:

----------


## SuperSonic

Immer wieder erschreckend zu lesen, wie sich manche Praktikanten ausbeuten lassen. Fr einen 30-Tages-Abschnitt sind nicht mehr als 21 Arbeitstage abzuleisten (5/7 * 30 = 21,4). In einem Monat nur vier freie Tage zu haben, ist vllig inakzeptabel!  :dagegen:

----------


## MetroTrash

Solang ich dafr meine 90 Tage vor'm Studium bekomme...ich wr auch 14 Tage am Stck gegangen, um die Krankheitstage auszugleichen, man muss Prioritten setzen^^

----------


## Pew

Montag gehts (hoffentlich) fr paar Stunden in den OP, wurd auch Zeit! 1 BE am Tag wird so langsam zur Pflicht, yeah.

----------


## Pew

> Montag gehts (hoffentlich) fr paar Stunden in den OP, wurd auch Zeit! 1 BE am Tag wird so langsam zur Pflicht, yeah.


Hat geklappt, war fr 6 Stunden im OP. Ziemlich anstrengend, aber auch sehr interessant. Es wurde ein Hautlappen vom Oberschenkel an einen Stumpf (wo ehemals ein Fu war) transplantiert, damit der Patient diesen belasten kann. Ich durfte auch paar mal durchs Mikroskop gucken, einfach nur geil zu sehen wie die Gefe verbunden wurden.  :bhh:  Jetzt heit es abwarten und hoffen, dass der Lappen anwchst.

----------


## Hanna**

Hallo zusammen (: Ich mache gerade den ersten Teil meines KPPs in Sdamerika (Ecuador) und ich habe ein paar Fragen bezglich der Anrechnung, vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen. Ich werde voraussichtlich in Freiburg studieren und auf der Seite des LPAs Baden-Wrttemberg gibt es ein englisches Formular ber den Krankenpflegedienst im Ausland:

http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/...krkpfl-eng.pdf

Auf dem dazugehrigen 'Merkblatt' steht, dass man entweder ein Zeugnis der PDL in der Landessprache bersetzt durch einen Dolmetscher braucht, oder eben diesen Vordruck. Was meint ihr, auf welcher Sprache soll ich den denn ausfllen lassen? Auf Spanisch, obwohl das Formular selber auf Englisch ist? Und muss ich das dann in Deutschland bersetzen lassen, hat hier irgendeiner Erfahrungen damit?

Dann noch eine Frage zu den 'ausgebten Ttigkeiten', die man auf der Bescheinigung beschreiben soll. Spontan fallen mir da so Dinge ein wie Vitalwerte messen, Betten machen, Essen austeilen, Medikamente geben (unter Aufsicht), bei Verbandswechsel assistieren... Meint ihr das ist so in Ordnung? Was schreibt ihr denn da auf euren Zettel, bzw. was schreibt die PDL da normalerweise so drauf? 

Solangsam mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen weil ich nur noch bis Ende nchster Woche arbeite. Es wre toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann (:

----------


## SuperSonic

Die Vordrucke gibt es auch zweisprachig, u.a. auf deutsch/spanisch. Schau mal auf den Webseiten der anderen LPAs oder der medizinischen Fakultten.

----------


## Hanna**

> Die Vordrucke gibt es auch zweisprachig, u.a. auf deutsch/spanisch. Schau mal auf den Webseiten der anderen LPAs oder der medizinischen Fakultten.


Danke fr die Antwort, die zweisprachigen Vordrucke habe ich auch schon gefunden, nur bezweifel ich irgendwie dass das LPA BaW das anerkennt, weil es auf der HP ja einen extra Vordruck fr das KPP im Ausland gibt (der auf englisch). Der Unterschied ist halt, dass auf dem englischen angegeben werden muss, welche Ttigkeiten man dort ausgebt hat, und auf dem zweisprachigen muss man noch nicht mal die Station angeben. Deswegen bin ich mir auch so unsicher... Es wre mega rgerlich wenn da was schief gehen wrde und ich die Zeit am Ende nicht anerkannt bekomme.
Hat denn irgendjemand Erfahrungen damit? Was meint ihr, soll ich den englischen Vordruck eher auf Englisch oder auf Spanisch ausfllen? Und wenn ich ihn auf Spanisch ausflle, muss ich das dann in Deutschland von einem Dolmetscher bersetzen lassen? 
Ich bin fr alle Tipps dankbar (:

----------


## SuperSonic

Im Merkblatt steht ja:




> ein *Zeugnis der Pflegedienstleitung* der Station, auf welcher
> der Einsatz erfolgte, in der jeweiligen Landessprache und
> bersetzt durch einen Dolmetscher. Das Zeugnis muss die
> *Einsatzdauer* auf den einzelnen Stationen sowie eine
> *detaillierte Beschreibung* der von Ihnen ausgebten
> Ttigkeiten beinhalten (Alternativ zu diesem Zeugnis sind
> vorbereitete Vordrucke Zeugnis ber den Krankenpflegedienst
> im Ausland in deutscher und englischer Sprache
> unter dem Punkt Formulare abgelegt.)


Also entweder ein von der PDL frei formuliertes Zeugnis mit den o. g. Angaben oder ein ausgefllter Vordruck. Um den Dolmetscher kommst du m. E. nicht herum, da zumindest der Stempel des Krankenhauses bersetzt werden muss...

----------


## fangyf

Was heit denn "detaillierte Beschreibung der von Ihnen ausgebten
Ttigkeiten beinhalten"? Wie detailiert? In meiner Bescheinigung steht nur "...einen umfassenden Einblick in das Anforderungsprofil der Krankenpflege...".

----------


## LotF

auf den deutschen Vordrucken steht doch auch gar nichts von den Ttigkeiten drauf. Im englischen Vordruck msste "basic nursing activities" eigentlich reichen?! Ich denke, dass man sich den Dolmetscher dann auch sparen kann - zumindest habe ich das bei manchen so zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, die davon berichteten.

----------


## BaldDr?

Doch, bei Praktika, die im Ausland absolviert werden, muss man hinschreiben, was gemacht wurde. Weil in Deutschland ja jedes Krankenhaus den Pflegedienst kennt und wei was zu tun ist. Im Ausland kann man alles machen und keine wei wirklich was Inhalt des Praktikums war..

----------


## LotF

das ist mir bekannt. Nur msste die kurze Beschreibung eigentlich ausreichen, da gesetzl. ja auch nichts weiter gefordert ist.

----------


## BaldDr?

Ach, so meinst du das.

Ja, dann bin ich deiner Meinung...

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Heute erste BE... ::-bee:

----------


## fangyf

Ah sry. Das mit den Details bezog sich auf auslndische Praktikas. Meins war in Deutschland.

hmm mir schwebt noch ein anderer Gedanke im Kopf rum: Wieviele Monate haben die anderen schon VOR dem Studium abgeleistet? Und gibt es whrend des Studium wirklich genug Zeit, um die restlichen abzuarbeiten? Ich habe mein Abiturzeugnis erst Ende Juni bekommen. In Juli war ich in Urlaub. Hab jetzt in August 1 Monat gemacht und in Sep. will ich mir ne Wohnung/WG beschaffen. Ich frage mich wie manche schon alle 3 Monate vor dem Studium abgeharkt haben...

----------


## Elena1989

> Ah sry. Das mit den Details bezog sich auf auslndische Praktikas. Meins war in Deutschland.
> 
> hmm mir schwebt noch ein anderer Gedanke im Kopf rum: Wieviele Monate haben die anderen schon VOR dem Studium abgeleistet? Und gibt es whrend des Studium wirklich genug Zeit, um die restlichen abzuarbeiten? Ich habe mein Abiturzeugnis erst Ende Juni bekommen. In Juli war ich in Urlaub. Hab jetzt in August 1 Monat gemacht und in Sep. will ich mir ne Wohnung/WG beschaffen. Ich frage mich wie manche schon alle 3 Monate vor dem Studium abgeharkt haben...


Keine Panik! Ich habe alle 3 Monate whrend des Studiums gemacht. Ist durchaus zu schaffen! Zwei erst recht!

----------


## BaldDr?

Ich hab jetzt zwei gemacht, hab dafr aber auch direkt nach dem Abi anfangen mssen. 

Ich finde es schon eine enorme Belastung neben dem Studium noch das Praktikum unter zu bringen, auch wenn ich natrlich noch keine Erfahrung da habe..

----------


## fangyf

Das beruhigt mich!!  :Smilie:  Ich finde eig., dass das Praktikum mehr Sinn macht, wenn man etwas von Medizin versteht (spricht whrend des Studiums). Whrend meines Praktikums sa ich bei der bergabe da und verstahd wirklich nur Bahnhof! Die hatten wirklich nur Fachsprache und Abkrzungen benutzt...

Aber naja, meins war anstregend. War eher krperliche Arbeit. hmm der Kontakt mit den Patienten hat mir gut gefallen. Das Essen war okay (und frei  :Smilie:  ). Jeden Tag 9 Std., 1/2 Std. Mittagspause, freies WE. Das Personal war chronisch berlastet und haben eine Menge Arbeit auf mich abgewlzt. Oft war nur 1 Schwester fr 20 Patienten da... Ich bin einerseits froh, dass das vorbei ist, aber andererseits gehrte ich schon zum Team und hatte meine Rolle. Das werde ich schon etwas vermissen. Und die Scherze mit den Pat. sowieso  :Smilie: 

Hoffen wir mal dass das nchste genauso anstregend ist! Aber mit ein bisschen mehr "medizische Aufgaben".

----------


## Elena1989

> Das beruhigt mich!!  Ich finde eig., dass das Praktikum mehr Sinn macht, wenn man etwas von Medizin versteht (spricht whrend des Studiums). Whrend meines Praktikums sa ich bei der bergabe da und verstahd wirklich nur Bahnhof! Die hatten wirklich nur Fachsprache und Abkrzungen benutzt...
> 
> Aber naja, meins war anstregend. War eher krperliche Arbeit. hmm der Kontakt mit den Patienten hat mir gut gefallen. Das Essen war okay (und frei  ). Jeden Tag 9 Std., 1/2 Std. Mittagspause, freies WE. Das Personal war chronisch berlastet und haben eine Menge Arbeit auf mich abgewlzt. Oft war nur 1 Schwester fr 20 Patienten da... Ich bin einerseits froh, dass das vorbei ist, aber andererseits gehrte ich schon zum Team und hatte meine Rolle. Das werde ich schon etwas vermissen. Und die Scherze mit den Pat. sowieso 
> 
> Hoffen wir mal dass das nchste genauso anstregend ist! Aber mit ein bisschen mehr "medizische Aufgaben".


Du verstehst als Student auch nicht viel mehr  :Grinnnss!:  
Sind ja hauptschlich klinische Dinge, mit denen du in der Vorklinik nicht in Berhrung kommst. 
Allerdings habe ich natrlich keine Ahnung, wie's vor dem Studium gewesen wre. Natrlich hast du eventuell schon eine Grundahnung von Anatomie oder Physiologie, abe rob das so viel bringt? Im Grunde ist man als Student genauso unwissend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fangyf

Da ist auch was dran! Aber immerhin stnde auf meinem Namensschild nicht "Praktikant", sondern "Medizinstudent". ;)

Ich hatte irgw. das Gefhl dass bei uns mehr Pratikanten herumlaufen als Pfleger! Kein Wunder, dass das jetzt auf 3 Monate verlngert worden ist. Ich denke viele KH knnen gar nicht auf diese kostenlosen Arbeitskrfte verzichten...

----------


## Elena1989

> Da ist auch was dran! Aber immerhin stnde auf meinem Namensschild nicht "Praktikant", sondern "Medizinstudent". ;)


Tut mir leid, dich enttuschen zu mssen, aber auf meinem Namensschild stand sehr wohl "Praktikantin". Was anderes ist man ja auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fangyf

Du bist so gemein zu mir! Eine Enttuschung nach der anderen :P (Bei uns wurde zwischen Studenten, FOS-Prak. und normale Prak. entschieden ;) Die hatten sogar unterschiedlich aussehenden Namensschilder!)

Naja, ich lass es auf mich zukommen!

----------


## Elena1989

> Du bist so gemein zu mir! Eine Enttuschung nach der anderen :P (Bei uns wurde zwischen Studenten, FOS-Prak. und normale Prak. entschieden ;) Die hatten sogar unterschiedlich aussehenden Namensschilder!)
> 
> Naja, ich lass es auf mich zukommen!


Oha! Na, dann war das wohl ein ganz tolles Krankenhaus, dann will ich nix gesagt haben!  :hmmm...: 
Aber es ist doch eigentlich vllig egal, was auf dem namensschild steht, oder? In meinem ersten Monat Praktikum hatte ich nicht mal eins  ::-oopss: 

Ich will brigens nicht gemein zu dir sein, sondern dich nur auf die harte Realitt vorbereiten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fangyf

Nein, natrlich nicht  :Smilie:  Ich hatte meins nach einigen Tagen nicht mehr an, weil man sonst berall mit Skepsis angeguckt wurde.

Und ich wollte nur etwas trumen ;) Wann fangen eig. die Vorlesungen bei dir (in Regensburg, laut Profilangabe) wieder an?

----------


## Elena1989

> Nein, natrlich nicht  Ich hatte meins nach einigen Tagen nicht mehr an, weil man sonst berall mit Skepsis angeguckt wurde.
> 
> Und ich wollte nur etwas trumen ;) Wann fangen eig. die Vorlesungen bei dir (in Regensburg, laut Profilangabe) wieder an?


17.10. glaube ich. Aber ich habe grade keine Semesterferien sondern bin schn im Physikumsstress.  

Ich hatte mein Namensschild im Krankenhaus schon immer an. Und ich liebte den Satz der Patienten: "Und? Sie wollen einmal Krankenschwester werden?".... 
Aber das beste war, als die Putzfrau mich gefragt hat, ob ich 14 oder 15 sei... Tja...

----------


## fangyf

Oh, dann wnsche ich viel Erfolg!!!

 :Big Grin:  Och bei Mdchen kann man sich im Alter wirklich leicht verschtzen  :Smilie:  Sei doch froh, dass man dich zu jung einschtzt :P

----------


## Kandra

Ja, auf die Frage nach dem Alter freue ich mich auch schon sehr  :peng: 
Zumal ich vermutlich rumlaufen werde wie ein Clown, ausser das Krankenhaus hat zufllig auch XS-Klamotten rumliegen. S ist mir viel viel viel zu gro.. Jetzt im Moment wenn ich mal in den OP oder in die Zentrale Versuchstierhaltung muss, habe ich wenigstens noch nen Mundschutz etc und man erkennt mich nicht. Das wird auf Station schwer mglich sein oder? ;)

----------


## Pas

> Ja, auf die Frage nach dem Alter freue ich mich auch schon sehr 
> Zumal ich vermutlich rumlaufen werde wie ein Clown, ausser das Krankenhaus hat zufllig auch XS-Klamotten rumliegen. S ist mir viel viel viel zu gro.. Jetzt im Moment wenn ich mal in den OP oder in die Zentrale Versuchstierhaltung muss, habe ich wenigstens noch nen Mundschutz etc und man erkennt mich nicht. Das wird auf Station schwer mglich sein oder? ;)



Da wird sich schon was finden fr dich, KH sind da i.d.R. gut ausgestattet  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonny18

Hallo Leute!

Will mit euch auch meine kleine Erfahrung teilen!

Ich mache seit dem 1. August mein KPP auf einer ITS im Klinikum Chemnitz. Zu meiner tglichen Routine gehrt folgendes: Schrnke mit diversem Zeug auffllen (Spritzen und Co., Medikamente, Verbnde, Kompressen, Handschuhe...), Kaffee kochen, Frhstckstisch decken, Botengnge, Apothekendienst... Ach ja, das Putzen nicht vergessen  :Big Grin:  ! Die meisten Patienten bei uns sind in Koma und leider gibt es hier kaum Patientenkontakt. Wenn die doch aufwachen, darf ich Ihnen Essen bzw. Trinken reichen ;) Mit Blutdruck/Zucker messen ist hier nichts, da alles ber Katheter direkt erfolgt, was natrlich meinen potentiellen Aufgaben bereich einschrnkt. Frhs helfe ich den Schwestern beim Waschen und einmal hat mir eine liebe Schwester gezeigt, wie man Infusionen vorbereitet. Ansonsten habe ich leider wegen meiner Aufgaben wenig Zeit, um mehr mitzumachen =( 

Mir gefllt es hier gut, da es meistens gengend Pflegepersonal pro Patient gibt (wir haben 10 Betten) und alles strukturiert und organisiert abluft. Wenn ich Zeit habe, kann ich problemlos beim Katheterlegen/-wechsel oder einer Tracheotomie zuschauen. Das Pflegepersonal ist nett zu mir, zumal es natrlich auch hier welche gibt, die mich mehr oder weniger ignorieren. 

Ich bleibe noch bis Mitte September auf dieser Station. 

Wrde euch danken fr Tipps bezglich anderer Stationen, die interessant sind!

----------


## BaldDr?

Das klingt doch super!

Meinst du mit dem Zuschauen beim Katheter legen und Tracheotomie also richtige OPs, ja? Das klingt nmlich so, als wrdest du bei einer Routineuntersuchung zusehen  :hmmm...: 

Also ich bin seit gestern fertig mit meinem zweimonatigem KPP auf der HNO. Klingt zwar super langweilig, aber ich kann frs Krankenpflegepraktikum keine bessere Station empfehlen (habe schon Chirurgie und Innere gesehen als Vergleich) 

Es gibt viele tracheotomierte und kehlkopflose Patienten, aber auch viele Septums, Muschelkaustiken, TEs, man hat sehr viel Patientenkontakt, von absoluten Pflegefllen bis zu Teenagern, die den ganzen Tag durch die Gnge streunen ist alles dabei und man kann doch relativ viel medizinisches machen (bei Verbandswechsel assistieren, Infusionen (geben) und abstpseln, Blutdruck etc. messen, Medikamente stellen, etc) 

Es ist also auf jedenfall total abwechslungsreich und man hat jedentag ein paar neue Aufgaben neben den blichen Sachen, wie Schrnke auffllen, Bettenrunde, Blutdruck messen, Patienten aufnehmen, usw. 

Viel Erfolg =)

----------


## Rettungsmausi

@ Bonny18: na auf ner ITS ists klar dass da genug Pflegepersonal rumspringt. Und klar gibts dort auch mehr invasive Manahmen zum zuschauen. Wo biste denn genau? Kchwald oder Flemmingstr?
Mit anderen interessanten Stationen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, bei Ausbildungen im RD kommt ja nur in die spannenderen Bereiche...

LG aus und nach Chemnitz

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Heute erste BE...


Cool! Nach der ersten erfolgreichen BE fhlt man sich so - mir fllt das passende Wort nicht wirklich ein  :Grinnnss!:  - stolz?! War jedenfalls bei mir vor 2 Wochen so  :Blush:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Wrde euch danken fr Tipps bezglich anderer Stationen, die interessant sind!





> Also ich bin seit gestern fertig mit meinem zweimonatigem KPP auf der HNO. Klingt zwar super langweilig, aber ich kann frs Krankenpflegepraktikum keine bessere Station empfehlen (habe schon Chirurgie und Innere gesehen als Vergleich) 
> 
> Es gibt viele tracheotomierte und kehlkopflose Patienten, aber auch viele Septums, Muschelkaustiken, TEs, man hat sehr viel Patientenkontakt, von absoluten Pflegefllen bis zu Teenagern, die den ganzen Tag durch die Gnge streunen ist alles dabei und man kann doch relativ viel medizinisches machen (bei Verbandswechsel assistieren, Infusionen (geben) und abstpseln, Blutdruck etc. messen, Medikamente stellen, etc) 
> 
> Es ist also auf jedenfall total abwechslungsreich und man hat jedentag ein paar neue Aufgaben neben den blichen Sachen, wie Schrnke auffllen, Bettenrunde, Blutdruck messen, Patienten aufnehmen, usw.


So kann's gehen... War auch mal im Schlerpraktikum drei Wochen auf HNO und es war wirklich, wirklich langweilig! Da wir so ca. 10 OPs und etwa genauso viele Entlassungen und Aufnahmen hatten, bestanden meine Hauptttigkeiten aus "Betten schubsen", Zimmer ausrumen, putzen etc. pp. Seit Juli bin ich jetzt dabei, meine 90 Tage KPP abzuleisten und zwar auf einer Inneren Station. Das ist echt unglaublich viel mehr Arbeit und krperlich richtig anstrengend (waschen, mobilisieren, lagern...). Dafr kann ich aber auch viel mehr selbst machen, auf der HNO hatten die soviel Personal, dass ich nichtmal die Gelegenheit bekam, die Vitalzeichen zu messen... geschweige denn Infusionen vorzubereiten und anzuhngen, Viggos zu ziehen, BZ zu messen usw. 
So wie BaldDr? die HNO beschreibt, klingt es jedenfalls fast perfekt! Das laxe HNO-Leben kombiniert mit den interessanteren Aspekten des Praktikanten-Daseins... Auf der Inneren sieht man halt viel, muss aber auch sehr hart arbeiten.




> Cool! Nach der ersten erfolgreichen BE fhlt man sich so - mir fllt das passende Wort nicht wirklich ein  - stolz?! War jedenfalls bei mir vor 2 Wochen so


Ich wei, was du meinst, aber das Wort fehlt mir auch gerade...  :hmmm...:  Aber es war cool! Der PJler hat mir extra eine ganz tolle Vene aufgehoben und die ganze Zeit gewartet bis ich das Frhstck fertig verteilt hatte... :Top:  Und diese Vene... hach, die war wirklich klasse, richtig schn dick und gerade... :Love:   :Grinnnss!:  So ein Venenstatus ist bei den ganzen lteren Herrschaften auf der Inneren ja auch eher selten...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

> Wrde euch danken fr Tipps bezglich anderer Stationen, die interessant sind!


Ich fr meinen Teil hab bereits auch die 3 monate KPP schon hinter mir.. hab sie auf einer belegarztstation gemacht, auf der wir orthopdisch und HNO-operierte patienten hatten. Ich kann dir echt nur empfehlen auf ne operierende station zu gehn, weil du da 1. sehr viel ber postoperative manahmen lernst (von der schmerzmittel medikation ber medizinische fachbegriffe bis zur mobilisation ist eigentlich alles mit dabei ;) ), 2. viel patientenkontakt hast, bei dem du in der regel nur die ersten 1-2 post-OP tage richtig mit waschen usw. ran musst, danach immer kleine hilfestellungen wie ins bad begleiten, zum rntgen fahren usw. machen musst und die patienten dann so gute laune haben weil sie einfach heilfroh sind die OP gut berstanden zu haben und es immer mehr bergauf geht, dass es richtig spa macht die durchgnge zu machen 3. Du die Mglichkeit hast, einfach mal nen arzt anzuquatschen ob du bei ner OP mal zuschauen darfst - aber aufpassen, der OP kann schnell zur sucht werden..  :Smilie:  Auerdem sind auch immer physiotherapeuten mit von der partie bei der postoperativen behandlung, von denen kann man auch einiges lernen  :Smilie: 

Wie du schon sicherlich gemerkt hast, waren die 3 monate echt ne tolle zeit  :Smilie:  (bis auf die schei arbeitszeiten, aber dafr knnen ja weder schwestern noch patienten was..^^) Ich hab danach noch ein reines OP-praktikum angeschlossen und das war mega genial!  :Smilie:  Wenn du die chance hast, da mal reinzuschnuppern, ergreif sie - es lohnt sich bestimmt!

----------


## Annaly

soderle, ich hab jetzt ncoh 2 tage vor mir von den letzten 30 tagen kpp, die ersten 60 hatte ich nachm abi gemacht.

ich kann nur meine station empfehlen, war jetzt bei beiden abschnitten auf dieser und habe langsam echt das gefhl, dass ich wahnsinnig glck hatte  :Loove: 

meine station ist eine innere "infektionsstation", also die hlfte der station besteht aus isolierzimmern mit schleuse, wo mrsa, tbc, clostridien und der ganze andere kram eben isoliert wird.

die schwestern sind unglaublich nett, aber das ist scheinbar nur das glck der station, auf den anderen im haus solls wohl auch rauer untereinander zugehen.
ich hab gleich von anfang an viel gezeigt bekommen (letztes jahr mehr als dieses, weil ich ja jetzt schon fast alles gesehen habe), durfte bei untersuchungen bleiben oder war mehrere tage mal im op. arbeiten war und ist mo-fr, 6-13:30, nur frhschicht, sowohl letztes als auch dieses mal.
an aufgaben habe ich gar nichts schlimmes machen mssen oder irgendetwas, das ich als total bld empfunden habe - kein kaffeekochen, putzen oder so, sondern relativ gleichwertig mit den schwesternschlern und examinierten - morgendliches waschen, hilfestellungen, bz und insulin/embolex (erst unter anleitung, dann nach "beweis", dass ich es kann, selbststndig), vitalfunktionen, ber die peg nahrung geben, aufnahmen, verbnde, selbststndige lagerungen und dokumentation, dekubitusversorgung, infusionen stellen, richten, an und ab und nachdem der chefarzt und leiter der inneren mir beim blutabnehmen zugesehen und abgenickt hat (durfte vorher schon 4mal mit assistenzrzten/schwestern), durfte ich dann letztes jahr auch blutabnehmen gehen, wenn ich es mir zugetraut hab. dieses jahr (wir hatten zustzlich in der uni punktionskurs letztes semester) durfte ich das dann auch gleich wieder, sichere mich aber trotzdem noch ab, wenn ich nicht 100% denke, dass das funktioniert :Smilie: 
aber auch eben andere pflegerische sachen wie einfaches "zur klingel rennen", essen anreichen, betten und windelwechseln mach ich...

ich liebe die station und alle schwestern, es gibt echt keine, mit der ich mich nicht verstehe  :Smilie: 

also auch die innere kann groartig sein, obwohl manche patienten da lnger liegen als man selbst praktikum macht und das etwas anstrengend sein kann ;)

----------


## Melodie

Ich mache mein KPP gerade auf einer kleinen Intensivstation, was ich uneingeschrnkt empfehlen kann.
Man bekommt sehr viel mit wie postOPs, Notflle, Beatmungen... Es gibt neben den Standartarbeiten fr Praktikanten wie auffllen, Betten machen, putzen, BZ messen etc. auch immerwieder Gelegenheit bei interessanten Eingriffen zuzuschauen wie Trachetomien, Intubationen, ZVKs legen, auch in den OP kommt man gelegentlich. Das bliche Blutdruckmessen entfllt natrlich, da alle Patienten per Monitor berwacht sind, dafr macht man regelmssig die Blutgase. Ich durfte auch mal Katheter legen oder Blut entnehmen, Infusionen richten, subkutane Spritzen geben oder Viggos ziehen. Bei Visiten ist man meistens dabei.
Das Patientenspektrum ist sehr weit gefchert, es gibt solche die nur einige Stunden zur berwachung da sind, aber auch Langzeitbeatmungen.
Die Pflegekrfte und rzte sind alle sehr freundlich und insgesamt ein gutes Team. Es nehmen sich alle sehr viel Zeit meine Fragen zu beantworten. Wozu wahrscheinlich auch ein gutes Verhltnis Pfleger:Patienten beitrgt. 
An den We habe ich frei, Essen wird gestellt und oft darf man auch frher gehen.
Ich denke ich habe groes Glck gehabt auf diese Station zu kommen, habe nmlich auch schon andere erlebt auf den ich absolut nix (interessantes) machen durfte, sogar auf Visite mitgehen war verboten oder leere Infusionen abdrehen, auch die Stimmung war schlecht. Daher freue ich mich jetzt um so mehr

----------


## Bonny18

> Wo biste denn genau? Kchwald oder Flemmingstr?


Flemmingstr. ITS 1 =)

an alle:
Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps! Ich mach was draus ;)

----------


## Bonny18

> Heute erste BE...


Gratulation!  :Top:

----------


## Rettungsmausi

> Flemmingstr. ITS 1 =)
> 
> an alle:
> Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps! Ich mach was draus ;)


ich war mal auf der ITS 2

na dann viel Spa noch!

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Gratulation!


Danke!  :bhh:

----------


## maxaroo

Ich htte mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die ihr KPP bereits absolviert haben. Ich bin jetzt gerade damit fertig geworden und habe heute auch meine Bescheinigung bekommen. Da ist auch alles korrekt ausgefllt, aber es ist nur ein absolut stinknormaler Stempel drauf. Also ich persnlich hatte da jetzt etwas mit Wappen oder hnlichem erwartet, aber es ist wirklich nur der Name des Krankenhauses mit Strae und Ort. 
Wie ist das bei euch gewesen? Habt Ihr einen hnlichen Stempel? Kann es sein, dass ich mir nochmal den "richtigen" Stempel holen muss? Oder ist das alles in Ordnung?

Gru

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich htte mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die ihr KPP bereits absolviert haben. Ich bin jetzt gerade damit fertig geworden und habe heute auch meine Bescheinigung bekommen. Da ist auch alles korrekt ausgefllt, aber es ist nur ein absolut stinknormaler Stempel drauf. Also ich persnlich hatte da jetzt etwas mit Wappen oder hnlichem erwartet, aber es ist wirklich nur der Name des Krankenhauses mit Strae und Ort. 
> Wie ist das bei euch gewesen? Habt Ihr einen hnlichen Stempel? Kann es sein, dass ich mir nochmal den "richtigen" Stempel holen muss? Oder ist das alles in Ordnung?
> 
> Gru


hey maxaroo,
ich glaube ich kann dich beruhigen ;) Bei mir ist auch "nur" der stempel des krankenhauses drauf und halt die unterschrift der pflegedienstleitung. Das reicht vollkommen zur anerkennung. Wappen o.. sind nur in sachen wie abizeugnis und so fllig, also bei dokumenten die anscheinend deutlich mehr wert sind  :Smilie: 
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

----------


## SuperSonic

Krankenhuser sind keine "siegelfhrende Stellen", deswegen gibt's nur einen einfachen Stempel.

----------


## BaldDr?

Ich hab auch einen ganz normalen Stempel =)

----------


## Lotis

Wei jemand was dran ist an dem Gercht, dass das KPP dieses Jahr verkrzt wird?

----------


## SuperSonic

Das wird garantiert _nicht_ in absehbarer Zeit passieren.

----------


## sun.flower

Glaub ich auch nicht, die lassen sich doch nicht freiwillig die billigen arbeitskrfte nehmen.. Das ist genauso ein gercht wie das "die studienpltze fr das medizinstudium sollen nicht mehr vorrangig nach der DN vergeben werden". Wer's glaubt..

----------


## Hippokrat

Hallo,

Ich musste mein KPP fr 2 Tage unterbrechen, um das Auswahlgesprch an meiner Wunschuni wahrzunehmen.
Ich habe mit der Pflegedienstleitung bereits vereinbart, das KPP deswegen um 2 Tage zu verlngern, so dass ich trotzdem auf 30 Arbeitstage komme.
Werden mir diese 30 Tage auch anerkannt oder ist das KPP durch die Unterbrechung ungltig?

----------


## -Julchen-

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich musste mein KPP fr 2 Tage unterbrechen, um das Auswahlgesprch an meiner Wunschuni wahrzunehmen.
> Ich habe mit der Pflegedienstleitung bereits vereinbart, das KPP deswegen um 2 Tage zu verlngern, so dass ich trotzdem auf 30 Arbeitstage komme.
> Werden mir diese 30 Tage auch anerkannt oder ist das KPP durch die Unterbrechung ungltig?


Ne, unterbrechen ist kein Problem. Gibt sogar ein extra Feld auf der KPP Bescheinigung!

----------


## ShenMe

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich musste mein KPP fr 2 Tage unterbrechen, um das Auswahlgesprch an meiner Wunschuni wahrzunehmen.
> Ich habe mit der Pflegedienstleitung bereits vereinbart, das KPP deswegen um 2 Tage zu verlngern, so dass ich trotzdem auf 30 Arbeitstage komme.
> Werden mir diese 30 Tage auch anerkannt oder ist das KPP durch die Unterbrechung ungltig?


Lass dich nicht ausbeuten ! Du musst nicht auf 30 Arbeitstage kommen. Deine freien Tage werden dir genauso angerechnet.

----------


## Inelein

> Ne, unterbrechen ist kein Problem. Gibt sogar ein extra Feld auf der KPP Bescheinigung!


Soweit ich wei, darf es eben nicht  unterbrochen werden. Inoffiziell unterbrechen ist machbar es sollte aber nicht auf der Bescheinigung vermerkt werden, sondern unter der Hand geregelt werden.

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Inoffiziell unterbrechen ist machbar es sollte aber nicht auf der Bescheinigung vermerkt werden, sondern unter der Hand geregelt werden.


Funktioniert bei mir auch so...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hippokrat

> Ne, unterbrechen ist kein Problem. Gibt sogar ein extra Feld auf der KPP Bescheinigung!


Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob damit nicht Unterbrechungen zwischen den 30-Tage-Blcken gemeint sind.




> Lass dich nicht ausbeuten ! Du musst nicht auf 30 Arbeitstage kommen. Deine freien Tage werden dir genauso angerechnet.


Ich hatte die freien Tage mitgezhlt. Ich hatte mich wohl etwas missverstndlich ausgedrckt.




> Soweit ich wei, darf es eben nicht unterbrochen werden. Inoffiziell unterbrechen ist machbar es sollte aber nicht auf der Bescheinigung vermerkt werden, sondern unter der Hand geregelt werden.


Dann werde ich die Pflegedirektion bitten, es nicht zu vermerken. Das wird wohl kein Problem werden, da ich das KPP ja Pflichtbewusst abgeleistet habe.

----------


## Lori1412

uuuh morgen gehts bei mir auch los  :Smilie: )
wei aber noch nicht auf welche Station ich komme - konnte mir nichts mehr aussuchen, weil ich mich so spt beworben hab :peng:

----------


## Traverso

Kann man denn das KPP theoretisch nicht auch bis einen Tag vor Vorlesungsbeginn machen? Es heit doch, da es whrend der vorlesungsfreien Zeit sein muss.

Wieviele freie Tage stehen denn einem zu?

----------


## Kandra

Erstmal Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz Traverso  :Smilie:  Noch ein Zweitstudent ders geschafft hat. 

Und ja, du kannst theoretisch das KPP bis zum letzten Tag vorher machen. Also von Mnchen ausgehend wo das Semester am 17.10. beginnt knntest du vom 16.9. bis 16.10. noch KPP machen. Allerdings sind ja in der Woche vor Vorlesungsbeginn meistens Einfhrungsveranstaltungen, wenn du die mitnehmen mchtest, solltest du da vllt nicht arbeiten ^^

----------


## MetroTrash

Gestern war ein Bomben-Tag...durfte duie ganze Station spritzen (allerdings nur bei dieser Schwester mglich) und Tropfen richten(:

----------


## Gesocks

Super Metro!  :Grinnnss!: 
Meine erste Woche auf der Inneren fand ich schonmal super. Ich bin bisher eigentlich in alles involviert, was keine "hochkartige Verwaltungsarbeit" ist. Der Anteil typische Praktikantenarbeit beschrnkt sich auf Hol- und Bringdienste; ein bisschen mit dem Laborarzt plauschen, Apotheke angucken und sowas finde ich aber auch ganz nett. Kollegen und Stationsrzte sind super! Zur Visite mitgehen darf ich auf Nachfrage bei der Stationsleitung zwar leider nicht (wg. Sinn und Zweck des KPP), es soll aber jeder Praktikant beizeiten mal in die Funktionsdiagnostik mitgeschleift werden. Clexane fllt z.Z. nur einer Patientin an, die meisten sind auf Marcumar. Nachdem ich die letzten Tage aber begriffen habe, dass ein stumpfes "Darf ich?" bei smtlichem Pflegepersonal Wunder bewirkt, werde ich das heute auch mal frs Spritzen, Viggo-Ziehen usw. ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, dass in der kommenden Woche noch ein bisschen mehr Hektik auf die Station kommt - am liebsten natrlich mit spritzbaren Patienten, und welchen die mindestens genauso cool sind wie die aktuellen, momentan sind wir nmlich einigermaen unterbelegt.

----------


## Shepard

Hallo,

die ganzen Praktika Berichte kommen mir recht bekannt vor  :Smilie: 
Die kommende Woche ist bei mir die letzte dann ists endlich geschafft  :Top: 

Wollte zu Semesterbeginn das gleich einreichen um zu sehen ob alles passt, aber mit 60 Tage vor dem Studium und jetzt 30 sollte es (studiere in Bayern) ja keine Probleme geben?
So wie ich das gelesen habe mssen es ja nur insg 90 Kalendertage sein auch wenn man an z.B. Feiertagen frei hatte?

----------


## Pew

Gestern war mein letzter Tag, boah bin ich froh! Durfte neben BE's auch noch 2 Redons ziehen.  :Top:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Wollte zu Semesterbeginn das gleich einreichen um zu sehen ob alles passt, aber mit 60 Tage vor dem Studium und jetzt 30 sollte es (studiere in Bayern) ja keine Probleme geben?
> So wie ich das gelesen habe mssen es ja nur insg 90 Kalendertage sein auch wenn man an z.B. Feiertagen frei hatte?


Auch die Tage, an denen man nicht arbeiten musste, werden mitgezhlt! Wr ja noch schner...

60 + 30 sollte keine Probleme machen.

----------


## Traverso

Danke fr die Info!
Ich komme nach Erlangen und da sind die Einfhrungsveranstaltungen am 17. und 18.10. wrde also enau passen. Es wre bld wenn alle Ferien mit KPP verbaut sind, zur Sicherheit frage ich nochmal im LPA nach.

----------


## tuerklinke1993

60 tage habe ich jetzt hinter mich gebracht, die restlichen 30 muss ich krankheitsbedingt nchstes jahr machen...kann mir einer von euch ein pflegepraktikantenfreundliches krankenhaus im ruhrpott nennen? wre echt nett von euch.den grten teil meines praktikums durfte ich mit sinnlosen ttigkeiten wie nachtschrnkchen putzen verbringen was eigentlich zum bereich der service-kraft gehrt. ich bin auf einer total unorganisierten station gelandet wo die schwestern es nicht hinkriegen ohne praktikanten den normalen stationsablauf durchzuziehen. das praktikum hat mir echt berhaupt nichts gebracht (auer der bescheinigung). meinen letzten block will ich definitv woanders machen

----------


## Kandra

So, morgen gehts los, bin echt gespannt wies wird ^^

----------


## Traverso

Also echt, wie konnt ich das nur bersehen...  :Nixweiss: 

Also, am 16.09. fange ich an und mache 30 Tage. Das Prfungsamt hat keine Einwnde. Es gibt zwar schon ein Blockseminar Terminologie das man machen kann aber nicht muss. Wenn ich nicht beides gleichzeitig mache, kann ich das KPP machen.
Vorlesungsbeginn ist in Erlangen erst am 17.10. Passt also genau. Am 15.10. bin ich fertig mit dem ersten Drittel.

Ich komme auf eine Innere/ kardiologische Station. Bin gespannt.

----------


## Sait

Darf man sein KPP eigentlich auch auf der Kinderstation machen? Und muss man so gesehen ganze 30 Tage arbeiten, um einen Monat angerechnet zu bekommen? Sprich, einschlielich Wochenenden, also jeden Tag, wenn man es in einem Monat schaffen will?

----------


## lio

> Darf man sein KPP eigentlich auch auf der Kinderstation machen? Und muss man so gesehen ganze 30 Tage arbeiten, um einen Monat angerechnet zu bekommen? Sprich, einschlielich Wochenenden, also jeden Tag, wenn man es in einem Monat schaffen will?


Natrlich. Hauptsache, du bist auf einer Bettenstation und nicht in der Ansthesie oder so.
Die freien Tage werden mitgezhlt, auch wenn viele Pflegedienstleitungen erstmal was anderes behaupten. Ich hab jeweils 22 Tage  7,5h plus Pause gearbeitet (also eine 5-Tage-Woche) und wurde jedes Mal gefragt, ob ich auch am Wochenende arbeiten wrde (Unikliniken Bonn & Berlin).

----------


## -Julchen-

@sait: Bei dem Monat sind deine freien Tage mit drin! Pass da auf, dass die dich nicht beschei**en! Ich hab damals aber gesagt, dass ich die WE schon arbeiten will. Ich find, dass wenn man schon sehen will, wie die Pflege arbeitet auch mal 12 Tage am Stck gemacht haben sollte um zu sehen, wie anstrengend das ist! Nur Nchte find ich dann doch n bissl zu hart fr KPP!

----------


## Gesocks

Unbedingt mehr Nachtdienste! Der erste ist durch, der zweite kommt heute. Pflegerisch gibt's zwar wenig zu tun; aber die ersten paar Stunden, wenn die bereitschaftsdiensthabenden rzte noch auf Beinen sind, darf ich mir Dracula aufs Namenschild schreiben  :Grinnnss!:  Und der Rest der Zeit lsst sich locker mit Patientenakten + Pschyrembel fllen. Jetzt muss ich nur der Stationsleitung schonend beibringen, weil die mich ja eigentlich nicht mit rztlichem Krams betraut wissen will, dass ich mehr Nchte brauche.
Heute Nacht geht's mit Dr. Kulanz auch ein paar Stunden in die NA, wird garantiert auch nett.

----------


## Sait

> Natrlich. Hauptsache, du bist auf einer Bettenstation und nicht in der Ansthesie oder so.
> Die freien Tage werden mitgezhlt, auch wenn viele Pflegedienstleitungen erstmal was anderes behaupten. Ich hab jeweils 22 Tage  7,5h plus Pause gearbeitet (also eine 5-Tage-Woche) und wurde jedes Mal gefragt, ob ich auch am Wochenende arbeiten wrde (Unikliniken Bonn & Berlin).


Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man krank wird? Zhlen diese Tage dann auch?

----------


## lio

> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man krank wird? Zhlen diese Tage dann auch?


Ne, die mssen nachgeholt werden. Auf den Vordrucken gibts dafr extra ein Feld fr Unterbrechungen. Problematisch wirds eigentlich nur, wenn man erst kurz vor Semesterbeginn fertig wird - das KPP wird nur dann anerkannt, wenn es komplett whrend der vorlesungsfreien Zeit gemacht wurde. Ich hab bei meinen Praktika deshalb immer ein paar Tage Spielraum nach hinten freigelassen.

----------


## Lori1412

> Unbedingt mehr Nachtdienste! Der erste ist durch, der zweite kommt heute. Pflegerisch gibt's zwar wenig zu tun


Dann hat Du aber Glck mit der Station  :Big Grin: 
Bei uns sind Nachtdienste die Hlle, man hat echt keine ruhige Minute - aber ich muss ja zum Glck keine machen ;)

----------


## Kandra

So, die erste Woche KPP ist rum und ich bin echt zufrieden  :Smilie:  Werde von den Schwestern so gut es geht mit eingebunden und darf auch schon viel selbststndig machen. Blutzucker messen ist prima  :Big Grin:  Das ich nicht schwer heben darf wurde anstandslos akzeptiert, mehr wie ein Bein hab ich bisher nicht halten mssen (welches auch abartig schwer sein kann, wenn da am anderen Ende keiner mithilft :P ). Wurde vom ersten Tag an auch zu den ekligsten Wunden zum Verbandwechsel mitgenommen und hoffe das ich nchste Woche vielleicht auch mal selber einen wechseln darf  :Smilie:  Blutdruck messen muss ich mir jetzt dann irgendwann noch beibringen lassen, dann darf ich in der frh wahrscheinlich alleine durchgehen  :Big Grin:  
Was ich auch total super finde ist, dass ich auch bisher ohne Probleme auch bei der Arztvisite mitgehen durfte und von der rztin auch schon mal mit auf eine andere Station genommen wurde. OPs sind auch kein Problem, falls in den nchsten 3 Wochen eventuell auch mal jemand vor meinem Dienstende abgeholt wird *g*

----------


## kaninani

Hallo! Ich hab' mal eine Frage: wenn das Semester am 1. 09 beginnt, aber die Vorlesungen erst am 10.10, dann wird ein KPP in der Zeit vom 1.09 bis zum 30. 09 anerkannt oder? Man hat nmlich in dieser Zeit keine Vorlesungen, das Semester ist nur formal begonnen?  :was ist das...?:  Ich hoffe mindestens, dass es so ist...

----------


## SuperSonic

Das KPP ist in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit abzuleisten. Wenn diese bei euch erst am 10.10. beginnt, ...

----------


## Gesocks

Muss ich wohl Famulatur auch auf der Inneren oder sonstwo mit viel Blutentnahme machen, der geborene Venenpunkteur bin ich jedenfalls nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Mal schauen, ob mich die Arzthilfen und anderen rzte auch mal ranlassen, mein vorlufiger Mentor macht vorlufig wohl nur Nchte.



> Dann hat Du aber Glck mit der Station 
> Bei uns sind Nachtdienste die Hlle, man hat echt keine ruhige Minute - aber ich muss ja zum Glck keine machen ;)


Gestern nacht war tatschlich viel mehr los :-P Irgendwie hat der Hol- & Bringdienst wohl keinen Bock mit dem Aufzug weiter zu fahren, da haben wir alle Neuzugnge bekommen. Zu zweit auf 27 Leute, einige echt schwierige Demente dabei... In der Notaufnahme war leider bis auf ein paar Besoffene berhaupt nichts los; ich denke ich werd' nochmal ein paar Nchte machen, wenn ich darf.

----------


## Lori1412

> Gestern nacht war tatschlich viel mehr los :-P Irgendwie hat der Hol- & Bringdienst wohl keinen Bock mit dem Aufzug weiter zu fahren, da haben wir alle Neuzugnge bekommen. Zu zweit auf 27 Leute, einige echt schwierige Demente dabei... In der Notaufnahme war leider bis auf ein paar Besoffene berhaupt nichts los; ich denke ich werd' nochmal ein paar Nchte machen, wenn ich darf.


Bei uns ist immer nur eine Nachtschwester fr 24 Patienten da.
Davon sind 16 totale Pflegepatienten, mssen also in der Nacht nochmal gelagert werden etc.
Zwei von denen sind auch richtige Witzbolde. Die sind bei Bewusstsein und die ganze Nacht aktiv. Die stecken sich beide immer die Hnde in die Inkontinezhose, zerpflcken die und basteln daraus Urin-Stuhl-Papierkgelchen mit denen sie sich gegenseitig bewerfen  ::-oopss: 
Klingt lustig, aber ist natrlich extrem anstrengend fr die Nachtschwester. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass drei von den "fitten" Patienten ne psychische Strung haben und Nachts manchmal durch die Flure und in andere Zimmer laufen.
Die eine hatte sich Antidepressiva von zu Hause mitgenommen, die niemand endeckt hat. Die hat sie dann die eine Nacht munter in groen Mengen geschluckt ist daraufhin in ihrem Spitzenneglig ber den Flur gelaufen und bei allen anderen Patienten mit im Bett gewesen  ::-oopss: 

Also was die Nachtschwester bei der bergabe manchmal so erzhlt.. ist echt heftig. ;)

Aber wir sind generell total unterbesezt. Inklusive mir in der Frhschicht nur drei Personen, bei 16 Pflegepatienten, die man alle waschen muss + Normalbetrieb.. ist echt anstrengend - also wirklich, die Pflegekrfte leisten eine unglaubliche Arbeit und ich finde es gut, dass man das KPP machen muss, damit man das mal hautnah miterlebt!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Kommt mir gerade fast so vor, als wrdest du meine Station beschreiben...  :Keks: 
Aber drei Monate unbezahlt mssten es dann trotzdem nicht sein, das Chaos kriegt man ziemlich schnell mit. Und nach den ersten Wochen wird einem auch nicht mehr groartig was beigebracht... Fr grere und interessantere Erklrungen ist leider keine Zeit...

----------


## Bonny18

> Bei uns ist immer nur eine Nachtschwester fr 24 Patienten da.
> Davon sind 16 totale Pflegepatienten, mssen also in der Nacht nochmal gelagert werden etc.
> 
> Aber wir sind generell total unterbesezt. Inklusive mir in der Frhschicht nur drei Personen, bei 16 Pflegepatienten, die man alle waschen muss + Normalbetrieb.. ist echt anstrengend - also wirklich, die Pflegekrfte leisten eine unglaubliche Arbeit


WOW! Bei uns auf der ITS sthnen sie, wenn es nur *eine* Schwester pro zwei Patienten (normalerweise ist es 1:1) gibt. Natrlich, sind alle Patienten bettlgerig, aber auch bei dieser Konstellation ist die Station, meiner Meinung nach, noch echt gut besetzt. An einem Tag hatten wir sogar 7 Pflegekrfte und 7(!) rzte pro 10 Patienten, da haben sich die Schwestern den ganzen Tag lang gergert!

BTW: Ab morgen bin ich richtig von der Stationsschwester in ein Zimmer eingeteilt  :Party: , weil zu uns ein neues FSJ-Mdel gekommen ist, das nun die ganze langweilige Auffllroutine verrichten wird. Ich freu mich schon wahnsinning! Schade nur, dass ich blo diese und die nchste Woche noch da bin  :Frown: 

Allen anderen Praktikanten: viel Spa und Geduld ;)

----------


## quant

Was mich richtig nervt, ist, dass manche Schwestern (und auch der Pflegedienstleiter) sehr streng sind.

Kam heut um 7.02 statt 7.00 auf der Station an nach dem Umziehen, da wurde gleich gemeckert. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Praktikum unbezahlt und freiwillig ist, find ich das schon sehr kleinkariert, zumal ich jeden Tag bleibe, bis alles erledigt ist.

----------


## elastic

bei uns waren 5-10 min vor der bergabe alle anwesend. wenn man dann kurz nach beginn der bergabe erschien, war man "zu spt" und musste sich schnell entschuldigen, sonst gabs bse blicke. hat finde ich nichts mit strenge zu tun, ist halt german pnktlichkeit ^^

----------


## MetroTrash

Highlight des Praktikums: Hft-TEP & Achillessehnen-Ruptur im OP gesehen.
Hab einfach den OA gefragt & durfte mit(:

----------


## Medi2009

> Ne, die mssen nachgeholt werden. Auf den Vordrucken gibts dafr extra ein Feld fr Unterbrechungen. Problematisch wirds eigentlich nur, wenn man erst kurz vor Semesterbeginn fertig wird - das KPP wird nur dann anerkannt, wenn es komplett whrend der vorlesungsfreien Zeit gemacht wurde. Ich hab bei meinen Praktika deshalb immer ein paar Tage Spielraum nach hinten freigelassen.


Off genug ist die Kommunikation zwischen Station und PDL so schlecht, dass die PDL gar nicht wei, dass du berhaupt gefehlt hast ;)

----------


## mathematicus

Meine PDL wei nicht mal, an welchen Tagen und in welcher Schicht ich gearbeitet habe :'D Kann jemand von euch noch spannende bzw. sehenswerte OPs empfehlen? Ich bin auf der plastischen Chirurgie und habe bisher bei einer Gynkomastie-OP (*ghn*) und bei einem TRAM-Flap (das war super!!) zugeguckt.. und auf diese 0815-Eingriffe wie Ausschneidung und Deckung von Basaliomen u.. habe ich auch nicht so die Lust, es darf also auch gerne etwas aus anderen Fachgebieten sein... danke schonmal fr Tipps  :Smilie:

----------


## Latlab

> Meine PDL wei nicht mal, an welchen Tagen und in welcher Schicht ich gearbeitet habe :'D Kann jemand von euch noch spannende bzw. sehenswerte OPs empfehlen? Ich bin auf der plastischen Chirurgie und habe bisher bei einer Gynkomastie-OP (*ghn*) und bei einem TRAM-Flap (das war super!!) zugeguckt.. und auf diese 0815-Eingriffe wie Ausschneidung und Deckung von Basaliomen u.. habe ich auch nicht so die Lust, es darf also auch gerne etwas aus anderen Fachgebieten sein... danke schonmal fr Tipps


So endoprothetische Sachen sind toll. Beim Knie Tep kannst du ne Menge sehen. Hfte ist auch sehr interessant, aber du sieht berhaupt nichts, wenn du nicht am Tisch stehst. Ansonsten Hand- und Fuchirurgie, da erkennt man als Laie auch ne Menge.

----------


## medi93

Bypass OPs :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie den Gefchirurgen ihres Vertrauens.

----------


## fcx60

Ich durfte gestern bei einer lymphknotenexstirpation zuschauen - mit sternotomie. Da hab ich dann die Lunge und das Herz gesehen, war echt super. Und der oa war auch cool drauf.

----------


## Hippietyp

Ich habe Hmatemesis, ca. 0,5 Liter, einen platzenden Bauch, schwallartigen Durchfall und eine schnuckelige sophagusvarizenblutung live gesehen, gerochen und hautnah gefhlt. Auerdem hat sich ein dementer Patient die Flexle gezogen und mich mit seinem Erythrozytenkonzentrat geduscht, als ich ihm den Rcken zudrehte.

Schn, dass das Praktikum jetzt vorbei ist.

----------


## kaninani

Hallo! Guten Abend alle zusammen! Ich habe eine Frage an euch:

In dem Formular fr KPP in Ausland auf English ist das Feld "The patient has been introduced into the following patient care activities:...." zu klein und da knnen hchstens 2 bis 3 Ttigkeiten hineinpassen, wenn man das handschriftlich schreibt (auf dem Computer schreiben geht sowieso nicht). Knnte man dieses Feld nicht vergrern? ich habs versucht, aber habs nicht geschafft, da es im PDF-Format ist. Vielleicht gibt es etwas, was ich nicht wei? Knnt ihr mir biite helfen falls es mglich ist?

Wenn nicht, gengt das Aufschreiben von nur 3 Ttigkeiten eurer Meinung nach?

Danke sehr fr die Antworten  ::-stud:

----------


## LotF

was willste denn da groartig reinschreiben?

----------


## Ellili

> Hallo! Guten Abend alle zusammen! Ich habe eine Frage an euch:
> 
> In dem Formular fr KPP in Ausland auf English ist das Feld "The patient has been introduced into the following patient care activities:...." zu klein und da knnen hchstens 2 bis 3 Ttigkeiten hineinpassen, wenn man das handschriftlich schreibt (auf dem Computer schreiben geht sowieso nicht). Knnte man dieses Feld nicht vergrern? ich habs versucht, aber habs nicht geschafft, da es im PDF-Format ist. Vielleicht gibt es etwas, was ich nicht wei? Knnt ihr mir biite helfen falls es mglich ist?
> 
> Wenn nicht, gengt das Aufschreiben von nur 3 Ttigkeiten eurer Meinung nach?
> 
> Danke sehr fr die Antworten


Auf dem deutschen Formular gibt es diese Spalte gar nicht, also ich denke mir, dass die das nur pro forma haben wollen, damit es ernster ausschaut und damit die dann einen Nachweis und Vergleich haben, dass du so was hnliches wie die in Deutschland im KPP gemacht hast. 
Ich wrde da einfach die drei wichtigsten Sachen reinschreiben und fertig. Dass du Nachtschrnkchen geputzt hast, muss du da nicht vermerken.

----------


## Traverso

Nun habe ich auch die ersten Tage im KPP berlebt. Am ersten Tag war ich nach Dienstschluss regelrecht erschossen und dachte, da es eigentlich gemeingefhrlich ist, da ich noch mit dem Auto nach hause fahre. Allerdings hatte ich auch aus Angst, ich knnte verschlafen und zu spt kommen so schlecht geschlafen, da ich in der Nacht davor jede halbe Stunde aufwachte und eine andere Alptraumversion des Zusptkommens getrumt hatte,  nur um dann festzustellen, dass es erst halb eins, halb zwei etc. ist.
Ich bin auf ner kardiologischen Station gelandet, wo eigentlich alle ganz nett sind. Allerdings habe ich die Aufgabenverteilung noch nicht so ganz durchschaut. Die Pat. sind meistens so 60+ und bekommen einen Herzschrittmacher, eine Herzkatheteruntersuchung, haben andere Herzprobleme usw. Etliche Pflegebedrftige sind auch dabei. Heute war ich mal bei der Visite dabei, vllt darf ich die nchsten Tage mal bei einer Herzkatheteruntersuchung zuschauen. Bis jetzt mache ich zwei Wochen Frhdienst, das ist eigentlich ganz ok.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Nun habe ich auch die ersten Tage im KPP berlebt. Am ersten Tag war ich nach Dienstschluss regelrecht erschossen und dachte, da es eigentlich gemeingefhrlich ist, da ich noch mit dem Auto nach hause fahre. Allerdings hatte ich auch aus Angst, ich knnte verschlafen und zu spt kommen so schlecht geschlafen, da ich in der Nacht davor jede halbe Stunde aufwachte und eine andere Alptraumversion des Zusptkommens getrumt hatte,  nur um dann festzustellen, dass es erst halb eins, halb zwei etc. ist.
> Ich bin auf ner kardiologischen Station gelandet, wo eigentlich alle ganz nett sind. Allerdings habe ich die Aufgabenverteilung noch nicht so ganz durchschaut. Die Pat. sind meistens so 60+ und bekommen einen Herzschrittmacher, eine Herzkatheteruntersuchung, haben andere Herzprobleme usw. Etliche Pflegebedrftige sind auch dabei. Heute war ich mal bei der Visite dabei, vllt darf ich die nchsten Tage mal bei einer Herzkatheteruntersuchung zuschauen. Bis jetzt mache ich zwei Wochen Frhdienst, das ist eigentlich ganz ok.


Ich hab nachts immer von der Glocke getrumt und bin aufgestanden um zum Patienten (meist die Kche  :bhh:  ) zu gehen

----------


## kaninani

Ellili, vielen Dank fr die Antwort  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Hey
hat einer von euch das KPP im Ausland gemacht? Wenn ja wo? Was musstet ihr selber bezahlen? Gabs von der Klink Geld?
Wie waren euere Erfahrungen drben? 
Ich wei bisher nur von der Schweiz, dass dort die kleineren Huser etwas zahlen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

.............. :EEK!:

----------


## Kandra

Noch zweimal 8 Tage, dann ists endlich rum.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

6 wochen, macht mir aber auch spa dort wo ich bin.

----------


## tuerklinke1993

hey leute ich hab mal ne frage...ich mache im mom mein praktikum noch bis zum 24.03. allerdings habe ich am 23.3. und 24.3. frei...werden die tage trotzdem angerechnet?

----------


## Mikrotubulus

> hey leute ich hab mal ne frage...ich mache im mom mein praktikum noch bis zum 24.03. allerdings habe ich am 23.3. und 24.3. frei...werden die tage trotzdem angerechnet?


Davon wrde ich doch mal ausgehen ;)
Dir werden die freien Tage whrend dem Praktikum auch nicht abgezogen!
Wenn du im Dienstplan bis zum 24.03. stehst, dann wirst du auch bis zu dem Tag die Bescheinigung bekommen. Kannst ja nichts dafr, dass du die letzten beiden Tage nunmal frei hast^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

du musst nur drauf achten, dass deine bescheinigung zum letzten tag ausgestellt wird und nicht schon vor deinem frei, denn es zhlt anfang und endtag (datum der ausstellung)

----------


## Frulein

Hallo ihr,
ich hab da ein ziemliches Problem mit meinem KPP und wollte mich mal hier umhren....
Und zwar wollte ich es dieses Jahr von Juli-September machen, war auch zum Gesprch dort und habe einen Platz bekommen alle waren nett, und ich hab mich zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung echt drauf gefreut ;)

Geplant war es direkt nach dem Abi, aber jetzt luft bei mir gerade gar nichts rund und ich musste das Abitur aus gesundheitlichen Grnden absagen, bzw. werde ich erst nchstes Jahr an den Prfungen teilnehmen.
Das an sich ist einfach schon ziemlich sch***e...muss dazu sagen ich hole mein Abi auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg  und bin sowieso schon lter als die meisten Abiturienten. 
Aber daran kann ich ja jetzt eh nichts rtteln, und es ist schon okay. 
Ich hatte aber die Hoffnung bis Juli wieder einigermaen auf dem Damm zu sein und zumindest schon mal die 60 Tage Praktikum zu machen....aber Pustekuchen zhlt ja nicht weil ich kein Abi habe...

Habe aber mal gelesen es gibt Mglichkeiten das trotzdem anrechnen zu lassen, hat das jemand von euch gemacht? 
Oder jemand eine Idee oder Tipp? 
Eine Mail an das Landesprfungsamt habe ich schon geschrieben, vielleicht habe ich ja Glck, ich mein es war ja alles fix, kann ja keiner ahnen das er krank wird....

Ich mein okay es ist nur ein Praktikum das kann ich auch nchstes Jahr machen, aber es hat mir echt ein wenig das ohne hin schon verlngerte Jahr verst, halt berhaupt was zu machen, deswegen wrde ich es so ungern absagen....


Liebe Gre

----------


## LotF

vielleicht ist die Pflegedienstleitung ja auch so nett und stellt dir die Bescheinigung erst nchstes Jahr aus und vertut sich bei den Datumsangaben ein wenig...

----------


## Frulein

Ja ich werde es wohl so versuchen....schienen ja ganz nett zu sein dort.
Nur fr nix und wieder nix will man es ja auch nicht machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich habe so ein hnliches Problem....Bei mir hats nicht funktioniert...muss den ganzen Kse nochmal neu machen!

----------


## Frulein

@Fallenangel: Das ist ja rgerlich...befrchte ja das es bei mir auch nicht klappen wird, aber was anderes als ausprobieren wird mir nicht brig bleiben. 

Absagen will ich es auch nicht, da habe ich immerhin was zu tun...und schaden kann es ja nicht, hoffe ich zumindest  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man Abi gemacht hat, dann gleich das KPP, keinen Studienplatz bekommt und dann nochmal Abi macht?^^ Muss man das KPP dann nochmal machen? Is hier vielleicht jemand, der wiederholt hat?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man Abi gemacht hat, dann gleich das KPP, keinen Studienplatz bekommt und dann nochmal Abi macht?^^ Muss man das KPP dann nochmal machen? Is hier vielleicht jemand, der wiederholt hat?


Man darf doch gar nicht 2 mal Abitur machen oder meinst du, wenn man das erstemal durchgefallen ist?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

An der FOS ist alles ein bisschen anders.^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> An der FOS ist alles ein bisschen anders.^^


Zhlt nicht....muss danach sein..Ich hab auch Abi ber BOS gemacht und vorher eine Ausbildung + > 6 Monate Kpp....wird nicht anerkannt....ich knnte...ich Strahl k**** Rckwrts Essen! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... Das beste is ja dass mir vorher zugesichert wurde dass das Kpp beim Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg auch zhlt wenns vorher war....

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> An der FOS ist alles ein bisschen anders.^^


hm ich war auch auf der BOS und man konnte hier auch nur einmal Abi machen. Meinst du ggf. Fachabi und dann Abi?

----------


## lio

> hm ich war auch auf der BOS und man konnte hier auch nur einmal Abi machen. Meinst du ggf. Fachabi und dann Abi?


Das war bei mir auch so (regulres Gymnasium in Bayern), unsere freiwilligen last minute-Wiederholer sind deshalb nicht zum Colloquium erschienen. Laut Schulordnung kann man eine bestandene Abiprfung an der FOS tatschlich auf Antrag wiederholen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Das war bei mir auch so (regulres Gymnasium in Bayern), unsere freiwilligen last minute-Wiederholer sind deshalb nicht zum Colloquium erschienen. Laut Schulordnung kann man eine bestandene Abiprfung an der FOS tatschlich auf Antrag wiederholen


ah ok  :Big Grin:  danke frs Aufklren

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja danke frs aufklren. ^^ Fachabi hab ich ja schon und Abi kommt erst dieses Jahr. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich nach dem Abi ganz gechillt KPP machen kann und das dann abgehakt hab. Aber wies aussieht, werd ich wohl wiederholen und dann kann ich das mit dem KPP dieses Jahr wohl knicken.

----------


## Anoulie

Schnelle Frage: Ich wollte mein KPP vorm Studium machen, also einen Monat davon. Ich werde in Mnster studieren. Laut Website ist Semesterbeginn 01.10.2012, Vorlesungsbeginn aber 08.10.2012 (Montag). Ist es okay, wenn ich dann vom 2. September bis 5. Oktober Praktikum mache (fnf Wochen), d. h. erst danach am Ort bin? Wohnung wrde ich natrlich schon vorher suchen und den Vertrag unterschreiben und so, und ggf. auch schon an den Wochenenden teilweise umziehen.

----------


## LotF

wrde ich aufpassen. Die Medis haben manchmal schon in der Woche vor dem Vorlesungsbeginn ein paar Treffen, unteranderem die Gruppeneinteilung fr die Berufsfelderkundung.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

du musst immer 30 tage am stck machen, d.h. wenn du 5 wochen machst, verschenkst du eine. wrde vom 01.09.-30.09. machen, dann hast direkt die 30 tage und hast so noch eine woche erholung vor dem studium, wei ja nicht wie stressig es bei dir wird, aber bei uns sind zz mehr windelhosen als "selbstaufsklogeher"  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anoulie

Der 1. September ist ein Samstag und der 30. ein Sonntag... kommt das nicht ein bisschen... faul?

----------


## Mikrotubulus

nicht, wenn du an deinem letzten Wochenende arbeiten musst ;)
aber auch so nicht. Ich wei nichts davon, dass man an einem Montag anfangen muss^^ Da gehts nur um das Minimum von 30 Tagen.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> du musst immer 30 tage am stck machen, d.h. wenn du 5 wochen machst, verschenkst du eine. wrde vom 01.09.-30.09. machen, dann hast direkt die 30 tage und hast so noch eine woche erholung vor dem studium, wei ja nicht wie stressig es bei dir wird, aber bei uns sind zz mehr windelhosen als "selbstaufsklogeher"


Nein, bei 5 Wochen verschenkt sie nur die Chance, sich das ganze auf 3 Blcke aufzuteilen. Sie kann auch jetzt 5 Wochen machen und dann noch einmal 7.

----------


## SuperSonic

Das erlauben nicht alle LPAs und wenn, mssen es insgesamt 13 Wochen sein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

genau, da muss man vorher beim LPA anfragen wie das ist mit 5 wochen.

ich hab auch einen mittwoch mit dem kpp angefangen, ist doch egal an welchem tag. hab sogar ostern dazwischen gehabt und da krht kein hahn nach.

----------


## Kandra

Ist sogar ziemlich schlau, sich so viele Feiertage wie mglich in das Praktikum zu legen ;)

----------


## Anoulie

Okay, ich hab mich jetzt mal fr den 1. bis 30. September beworden. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich da erst am 3. antanzen muss, ich wollte nmlich eigentlich am Wochenende vorher noch auf ein Seminar ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

kommt ja immer auf`s krankenhaus an. ich muss weder feiertage noch wochenenden arbeiten.

viel spa auf jeden fall schonmal.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Ist sogar ziemlich schlau, sich so viele Feiertage wie mglich in das Praktikum zu legen ;)


Wenn sie so freundlich sind und dir freigeben, schon, ja ;)
Ich fands mit Feiertagen stinklangweilig, weil da gar nichts los war und so war ich beim zweiten mal dankbar, dass keine drinlagen.

----------


## Kandra

Du bist als Praktikant nicht verpflichtet an Feiertagen zu arbeiten. Wer sich was anderes erzhlen lsst ist selber schuld.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Du bist als Praktikant nicht verpflichtet an Feiertagen zu arbeiten. Wer sich was anderes erzhlen lsst ist selber schuld.


Ich hatte da an und fr sich auch nie ein Problem mit (wenns nicht so langweilig gewesen wre). Ansonsten wr ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, mich wegen sonem Kleinkram mit den Schwestern anzulegen, dann arbeite ich halt mal sonntags, muss ich spter eh stndig, so what...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

so, ich habe am montag meinen letzten tag im kpp und kann euch nur raten alles mitzunehmen was ihr bekommen knnt. ich war dann 3 monate in der inneren, durfte aber auch in die notaufnahme der chirugie und bei den op`s der gesichtschirurgen zusehen. auerdem war ich bei der visite, leichenschau, ct, magen- und darmspiegelungen und katheteruntersuchungen dabei. obwohl das herzzentrum nicht direkt zum krankenhaus gehrt durfte ich eher gehen um dort zuzusehen. ich bin nun sehr froh in einer wirklich tollen abteilung gewesen zu sein, die einen nicht nur zum hinternabputzen missbraucht haben und ich schon jetzt behaupten kann viel gelernt und gesehen zu haben.

----------


## Rockthaname

> so, ich habe am montag meinen letzten tag im kpp und kann euch nur raten alles mitzunehmen was ihr bekommen knnt. ich war dann 3 monate in der inneren, durfte aber auch in die notaufnahme der chirugie und bei den op`s der gesichtschirurgen zusehen. auerdem war ich bei der visite, leichenschau, ct, magen- und darmspiegelungen und katheteruntersuchungen dabei. obwohl das herzzentrum nicht direkt zum krankenhaus gehrt durfte ich eher gehen um dort zuzusehen. ich bin nun sehr froh in einer wirklich tollen abteilung gewesen zu sein, die einen nicht nur zum hinternabputzen missbraucht haben und ich schon jetzt behaupten kann viel gelernt und gesehen zu haben.


Bei der Aufzhlung knnte man direkt neidisch werden  :Big Grin:  Das Krankenhaus, an dem ich mein KPP ableiste, ist als Trger derartig vieler Fachbereiche leider Gottes zu klein - Immerhin haben wir ein doch gar nicht so unbedeutendes Gefzentrum mit allerhand Mglichkeiten, hier und dort mal in die OPs hineinzuschauen.
Der erste Monat ist faktisch schon gelaufen und auf meiner Station (Pflegestation der Gefchirurgie) schein ich doch direkt mal einen wirklich guten Eindruck geschindet zu haben, mir wurde eine Anstellung bis Juli angeboten - sprich jetzt kann ich das KPP komplett und sogar gegen Bares ableisten, was will man denn mehr?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

meine wollen mich auch nicht gehen lassen, htte auch bleiben knnen, allerdings weiterhin ohne geld und das ist leider nicht drin  :grrrr....: 

unsere klinik ist auch nicht so gro, aber eben gro genug um auch viel zu sehen. wir haben leider keine neurologie, was mich auch interessiert htte, aber dazu hat man dann ja die famulaturen.

----------


## Anoulie

Ich hab meinen Praktikumsplatz jetzt sicher! 1. bis 30. September in unserem Stadtkrankenhaus, evtl. in der Neurologie. Yay!

----------


## dahema

Mal eine kurze Frage am Rande:

Habt ihr euch fr das KPP alle offiziell mit einer schriftlichen Bewerbung inklusive Lebenslauf etc. beworben? Oder lief das eher informell durch einen Telefonanruf/persnliches Gesprch mit der Pflegedienstleitung?

lg
- dahema

----------


## LotF

dahema, das kannst du machen wie du mchtest. Anrufen gengt i. d. R. Anschreiben und Lebenslauf brauchen sie dann ja aber trotzdem fr's HR.

----------


## Kandra

Formlose Mail an das Krankenhaus mit der Anfrage um einen KPP-Platz und die Zusage kam quasi sofort 2 Tage spter ohne Vorstellungsgesprch etc. Find ich fr ein unbezahltes Pflichtpraktikum sowieso total bertrieben. Lebenslauf etc musste ich auch keinen abliefern. Wozu auch? Was soll ich denn als ungelernte Praktikantin schon gro an Qualifikationen dafr mitbringen, die fr die von Interesse sein knnten?

----------


## LotF

wobei die auch Gesprche machen.

----------


## 117

Ich htte dazu auch zwei Fragen:

- Wie lange ist das KPP denn nun gltig? Einige sagen, dass es nicht lnger als zwei Jahre zurckliegen darf, wieder andere meinen, es wre quasi unbegrenzt. Bei mir wrde es sich im Herbst anbieten, aber die Chancen ber das AdH reinzukommen sind nicht so gro und die fr das Losverfahren noch viel geringer. Sollte es dann doch auf die Wartezeit hinauslaufen, mchte ich nicht 3 Monate lang umsonst gearbeitet haben.  :Grinnnss!: 

- Konntet ihr euch aussuchen, wo ihr eingesetzt werdet? Bei meinem letzten Praktikum in einer Klinik whrend der Schulzeit wurden alle auf verschiedene Stationen aufgeteilt (ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass wir damals auch berhaupt nicht danach gefragt haben).

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@117: Wie lange es gilt/ob es verfllt, hngt vom rtlichen LPA ab. Ob man sich aussuchen kann auf welche Station man kommt, hngt vom KH ab, aber fragen kostet nix.

----------


## 117

> @117: Wie lange es gilt/ob es verfllt, hngt vom rtlichen LPA ab.


Welches LPA ist dafr zustndig? Das fr meinen gegenwrtigen Aufenthalts-oder das fr den spteren Studienort?  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

ist vom Studienort abhngig. Bzw. da, wo du dann Physikum machst (im Falle eines Tausches^^)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Mhhhhhhhhhh evtl das L(andes)P(rfungs)A(Amt), welches dann die Prfung abnimmt, wre das logisch? Ich glaube schon

----------


## Inelein

> Welches LPA ist dafr zustndig? Das fr meinen gegenwrtigen Aufenthalts-oder das fr den spteren Studienort?


Wenn du noch keinen Studienplatz hast, das LPA deines Heimatortes, ansonsten das LPA deines Studienortes.

----------


## SuperSonic

Nicht des Heimatortes, sondern des Bundeslands, in dem man geboren wurde.

----------


## flamer

Hey Leute, 
ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht und herausgefunden, dass
das KPP theoretisch entlohnt sein knnte. In der Approbationsordnung stehe angeblich nichts, 
sodass man theoretisch auch ein bezahltes Pflegepraktiku haben kann.

Natrlich weigern sich manche Krnakenhuser zu zahlen, ddass die Praktikanten bisher einfach billige
Arbeitskrfte waren. In solch einer Situation kann man sihc jedoch auch darafu einigen das Schichten an Wochenende
etc. nicht gemacht werden. Schlielich arbeitet man dann ja UMSONST fr das Krankenhaus.
AUerdme bestreiten viele den Punkt, dass das Praktikum entlohnt sein kann, damit die Praktikanten nicht auf schlechte IDeen kommen. 
Hat jeand von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit einem bezahlten Praktikum gemacht?

----------


## LotF

ja natrlich darf das Praktikum entlohnt sein. Die Gestaltung des Arbeitsvertrages ist nachtrlich Sache der Vertragsparteien.
Aus Arbeitgebersicht ist natrlich fraglich, warum dieser eine sonst kostenlose Arbeitskraft pltzlich entlohnen sollte - auch wenn es sich dabei m. E. um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt.

----------


## AEVERON

Ich persnlich erhalte etwas fr mein anstehendes Praktikum, allerdings verstehe ich es (als "alter" Betriebswirtschaftler) nicht wirklich warum. Die Kosten des Arbeitsaufwands fr das Anlernen eines Praktikanten sind fr ein Krankenhaus ja auch nicht ohne...

----------


## SuperSonic

Welches Anlernen denn?! Wie man Blutdruck und Puls misst, wo die Nachttpfe hinkommen und wann die Essensausgabezeiten sind? Das dauert keine 10 Minuten.

----------


## mathematicus

> Welches Anlernen denn?! Wie man Blutdruck und Puls misst, wo die Nachttpfe hinkommen und wann die Essensausgabezeiten sind? Das dauert keine 10 Minuten.


Je nachdem, was die Station einem alles erlaubt (ich wei jetzt nicht, was man aus rechtlicher Sicht alles machen darf als KPPler) , kann ein Anlernen, das lnger als 10 Minuten dauert, durchaus sinnvoll sein! ;) Und das Blutdruck messen musste ich mir auch sehr oft zeigen lassen, bevor ich es selbst machen konnte/durfte, weil ich das Prinzip dahinter anfangs nicht verstanden habe.. ;)

----------


## LotF

eben und insbesondere wenn man komplette 3 Monate in einem Haus oder gar auf einer Station ist, bietet man ab dem 2.-3. Tag pure Arbeitsleistung. Wie gesagt, ist eine Grauzone und auch nicht in jedem Haus ist es pure Ausbeute. Daher nicht ganz so einfach die Thematik - aber gerade als "alter BWLer" sollte man dies doch leicht durchschauen?!

Edit: mathematicus, das geht nunmal nicht jedem so und insbesondere mit leichter Vorbildung ist das "Praktikum" (es ist ja laut Verordnung keines) meist (!) pure Ausbeute.

----------


## Gesocks

Semesterferien, weiter geht's!
Neue Praktikumsstation ist super! Kaum Grundpflege, deutlich mehr Kompetenzen der Pflegekrfte und zufriedenere Pflegekrfte. Prinzipiell darf ich alles (insbesondere: Blutentnahmen, Viggos in nherer Zukunft). Wenn dokumentiert wird bzw. bergabeflaute ist, oder wenn einfach was interessantes ansteht (OP, Untersuchung, Befunddiskussion) - im Grunde, sobald ich nachfrage oder jemand Interessantes findet - kann ich mich der rzteschaft anschlieen. Persnliches Highlight: Lehrvisite der PJler!

----------


## Sticks

also wenn hier einer sagt alles sei nach 10 Minuten gelernt, darf entweder nichts machen oder hat den berblick noch nicht! oder warum geht die Pflegeausbildung drei Jahre?
Ich war whrend meiner Ausbildung zum Operationstechnischer Assistent auch 12 Wochen auf Station und auch wenn es einfach nicht mein Arbeitsplatz war, habe ich bis zum ende viel gelernt. Musste aber auch selbststndig Zimmer bernehmen und zum Teil komplett alleine versorgen. Und auch wenn das mehr mit Pflege als mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun hat, fhlt es sich doch schon gut an so etwas zu leisten. Das muss man auch erst einmal hin bekommen. Abgesehen davon ist es auch sehr Sinnvoll den Patienten als ganzes zu betrachten. Den OP-Einblick kannte ich durch meine OTA Ausbildung ja schon, und auf Station konnte ich die Post-OP-Versorgung mit erleben und andere dolle Sachen. Auch der Umgang mit dem wachen Patienten und dessen Angehrige war mal ganz interessant.

----------


## Kandra

> also wenn hier einer sagt alles sei nach 10 Minuten gelernt, darf entweder nichts machen oder hat den berblick noch nicht! oder warum geht die Pflegeausbildung drei Jahre?


Alles was man (offiziell) als Praktikant machen darf, hat man tatschlich schon nach "10 Minuten" gelernt, wenn man sich nicht komplett bescheuert anstellt ;)

----------


## Sticks

herrje, dann ist es fr ja wirklich schlimmer als ich dachte.
naja
viel spa noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Qin

Hmm ich denke, ich mache mehr als ich darf. Thrombosespritzen geben, Viggos ziehen, Infusionen abhngen darf ich glaube ich _eigentlich_ nicht. Sind ja nun wirklich keine schweren Aufgaben aber naja  :Nixweiss:  

Habe so viel zu tun, dass ich leider nie bei der Visite mitlaufen kann  :Traurig:  
Glaub' als Student/in drfte man noch viel mehr medizinischen Kram machen. Ich mach jetzt erst mal 2 Monate, einen heb ich mir fr spter auf  ::-stud: 

Hatte mir das KPP eigentlich schlimmer vorgestellt. Ist aber ganz in Ordnung und lenkt vom miesen Wetter ab.

----------


## Holden Caulfield

> Hmm ich denke, ich mache mehr als ich darf. Thrombosespritzen geben, Viggos ziehen, Infusionen abhngen darf ich glaube ich _eigentlich_ nicht. Sind ja nun wirklich keine schweren Aufgaben aber naja


Ist doch alles halb so wild und auerdem fand ich es recht angenehm, dass mir auch so viel Vertrauen geschenkt wurde  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich durfte/sollte sogar immer die Antibiosen im Laufe des Praktikums vorbereiten, machte an manchen Tagen die Abendrundgnge komplett alleine und in meiner letzten Woche durfte ich auch Blut abnehmen, nachdem es mir ein Assistenzarzt angeboten hatte  :Top:  Eigentlich wurde ich wie ein vollwertiges Mitglied von der Pflege behandelt, was auch besser so war  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Qin

> Ist doch alles halb so wild und auerdem fand ich es recht angenehm, dass mir auch so viel Vertrauen geschenkt wurde 
> Ich durfte/sollte sogar immer die Antibiosen im Laufe des Praktikums vorbereiten, machte an manchen Tagen die Abendrundgnge komplett alleine und in meiner letzten Woche durfte ich auch Blut abnehmen, nachdem es mir ein Assistenzarzt angeboten hatte  Eigentlich wurde ich wie ein vollwertiges Mitglied von der Pflege behandelt, was auch besser so war


Das hrt sich doch gut an, wenn man so selbststndig sein kann/darf!
Blutabnehmen werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal machen, wurde mir schon ganz am Anfang angeboten von 'nem Arzt, da hab' ich mich aber nicht ganz getraut  :bhh: 
Ich mache das, was mir erlaubt wird, Punkt :p Wie's da rechtlich aussieht ist mir ziemlich egal, bin bestimmt nicht die Erste, die eigentlich-darf-ich-nicht-Aufgaben erledigt  :bhh:

----------


## Gesocks

Als Praktikant drfte man doch eigentlich - ganz offiziell - alles drfen. Ich bezweifle, dass es irgendwelche allgemeingltigen rechtlichen Standards darber gibt, was ein Praktikant darf und was nicht. Natrlich mit Ausnahme von Angelegenheiten, die absolut nur bestimmten Berufsgruppen vorbehalten sind (EK's anhngen).
Ich hab' heute jedenfalls die ersten paar Viggos versemmelt; meine BE-Erfolgsquote steigt aber stetigSono fr Dummies gab's auch noch, mein Umkleideschlssel funktioniert endlich UND ich werde diesen Monat mit einem saftigen berschuss rauskommen, weil ich fast nichts fr auswrtiges Essen ausgegeben habe  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt gerade macht KPP einfach mal viel mehr Spa als studieren.

----------


## Natik92

Bei mir steht und fllt alles mit den Schwestern, mit denen ich zusammen Dienst habe. Im Prinzip gibt es da zwei verschiedene Typen. Mit den jngeren habe ich super Erfahrungen gemacht und auch echt schne Schichten gehabt. Bei denen darf ich selbststndig Bultdruck/Blutzucker/Temperatur messen, Clexane-Spritzen aufziehen, Infusionen abhngen und Zugnge ziehen...also im Prinzip das, wovon ihr auch schon berichtet habt. Oft nehmen sie mich auch mit, wenn Patienten aus dem Aufwachraum abgeholt werden mssen oder wenn irgendwas Spannendes ansteht. Auerdem sagen sie ausdrcklich, dass ich NICHT auf jede Klingel gehen muss, nachdem sie gesehen haben, dass ich das stndig mache  :Big Grin: 
Und dann gibt es natrlich noch die "alten" Schwestern, die sich einfach fr was besseres halten. Da werde ich eigentlich nach Strich und Faden ausgenutzt. Die gehen nie auf die Klingel; auch dann nicht, wenn es in 3 Zimmern gleichzeitig klingelt...und da ich mich nicht teilen kann, bekomme ich noch Stress. Auerdem darf ich die ganzen Betten beziehen, wenn die feinen Damen Kaffe- und Rauchpause machen...ganz toll -.-
Und jetzt kamen sie noch auf die Idee mich an Wochenenden arbeiten zu lassen, obwohl mir von der Pflegedienstleitung eine Montag-bis-Freitag-Woche zugesagt wurde...aber irgendwo hrts auch mal auf.
Sorry, dass ich jetzt mal meinen Frust geschrieben habe, aber das musste einfach mal sein ;)

----------


## Sticks

sicher nicht! als Praktikant darf man nicht alles! oder kannst du den vollen Umfang deines Handels mit ein paar Tagen Medizinstudium schon abschtzen? sorry, muss kurz schmunzeln. aber hier spiegelt sich oft die Unerfahrenheit von einigen Mitgliedern wieder, was ich jetzt einfach mal so dahin stelle und nicht werte!

einfaches Beispiel ist die O2 gbe, die man als Pflegekraft maximal auf 2L/min setzen darf. Ob ein Praktikant da berhaupt was anlegen darf, ist da auch noch offen! Sicher gibt es Regel. Wenn hier oder da mal ein Auge zu gedrckt wird, werden diese auch nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt!





> Als Praktikant drfte man doch eigentlich - ganz offiziell - alles drfen. Ich bezweifle, dass es irgendwelche allgemeingltigen rechtlichen Standards darber gibt, was ein Praktikant darf und was nicht. Natrlich mit Ausnahme von Angelegenheiten, die absolut nur bestimmten Berufsgruppen vorbehalten sind (EK's anhngen).
> Ich hab' heute jedenfalls die ersten paar Viggos versemmelt; meine BE-Erfolgsquote steigt aber stetigSono fr Dummies gab's auch noch, mein Umkleideschlssel funktioniert endlich UND ich werde diesen Monat mit einem saftigen berschuss rauskommen, weil ich fast nichts fr auswrtiges Essen ausgegeben habe 
> Jetzt gerade macht KPP einfach mal viel mehr Spa als studieren.

----------


## Kandra

Das hier  kann man als Orientierungshilfe nehmen, was man als Praktikant darf und was nicht. Clexane spritzen und Viggos ziehen durfte ich auch, Infusionen waren aber tabu. Lustigerweise habe ich direkt nach dem KPP als studentische Hilfskraft im Krankenhaus angefangen und seitdem hnge ich sogar Infusionen an ^^

----------


## Gesocks

> sicher nicht! als Praktikant darf man nicht alles! oder kannst du den vollen Umfang deines Handels mit ein paar Tagen Medizinstudium schon abschtzen? sorry, muss kurz schmunzeln. aber hier spiegelt sich oft die Unerfahrenheit von einigen Mitgliedern wieder, was ich jetzt einfach mal so dahin stelle und nicht werte![...]


Ich lasse das Schmunzeln sein, stelle aber auch mal hin und werte nicht: Das ist keinerlei schlssige Argumentation. Die Verantwortung fr mein Handeln, sofern ich nicht fahrlssig und/oder auf eigene Faust rumwurschtle, liegt in den Hnden der Leute, die mich betreuen, nicht meiner. Es knnen schlielich keine Aufgaben an mich delegiert werden.
Fr dein Beispiel: Wenn die Pflegekraft sowieso nicht ber 2 l/min aufdrehen darf, dann darf sie das nicht. Wenn sie mich bis 1 l/
min aufdrehen lsst, dann hat sie sich davon zu berzeugen, dass die Durchfhrung richtig ist und das Ergebnis zu kontrollieren.

----------


## Sticks

Schon einmal was von Durchfhrungsverantwortung gehrt?

----------


## Kandra

Hast du als ungelernter Praktikant definitiv NICHT. Solange du nicht irgendwas auf eigene Faust bernimmst und verkackst oder grob fahrlssig bist du bei allem, was dir aufgetragen wird im Zweifel eines Schadensfalles fein raus. Denn prinzipiell darfst du als Praktikant alle Dinge nur UNTER AUFSICHT machen. Wenn dich die Schwester alleine losziehen lsst und du dem Patienten in irgendeiner Weise schadest, bist in erster Riege nicht du derjenige, der dafr haftet.
Du dokumentierst ja in der Regel auch nicht in der Kurve sondern die diensthabende Examinierte. Und wer dort sein Zeichen gemacht hat, ist derjenige der am Ende fr alles haftet.

----------


## Qin

> einfaches Beispiel ist die O2 gbe, die man als Pflegekraft maximal auf 2L/min setzen darf. Ob ein Praktikant da berhaupt was anlegen darf, ist da auch noch offen! Sicher gibt es Regel. Wenn hier oder da mal ein Auge zu gedrckt wird, werden diese auch nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt!


Dass man als Praktikant nicht alles darf ist einleuchtend, da stimme ich zu. (Warum sonst wrde mir die Stationsleiterin einige Sachen verbieten. Manche mache ich trotzdem, weil die anderen Schwestern es mir erlauben und ich diese bertriebene Vorsicht manchmal einfach nur lcherlich finde.)
Aber O2 geben darf ich auch? Verstehe nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll... schon fters gemacht sogar, natrlich auf Anordnung und nicht weil ich es selbst mal eben so entschieden hab  :bhh: 
EKGs darf ich auch allein schreiben... da knnte ich es ja vielleicht noch verstehen, wenn man bei so "diagnostischen" Sachen etwas vorsichtiger ist und nicht jeden Praktikanten machen lsst ;) 
Oder Medikamente stellen. Da wrde ich persnlich auch die Grenze ziehen...

Aber die Verantwortung liegt immer noch bei den Schwestern. Wobei die natrlich auch nicht dumm sind und einem erst schn alles mehrmals zeigen bevor man's alleine machen darf.

----------


## Kandra

Ich denke auch, dass die Schwestern/Pfleger meist schon ganz gut wissen, wem sie was erlauben drfen und was nicht (abhngig von den persnlichen Fhigkeiten und der Zuverlssigkeit des Praktikanten). Einige haben auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da darf man dann natrlich tendenziell eher weniger, was aber natrlich auch ok ist. Mit der Zeit hatte man dann schon ganz gut raus, am Dienstplan schon zu wissen, wie der nchste Tag werden wrde ;)

----------


## Sticks

@Qin
Klar kannst du das O2 nach Anordnung hoch drehen. Ohne rztliche Anweisung darf es aber nicht hher als die genannte Menge eingestellt werden.

----------


## kuhbu

Also meine Erfahrungen mit KPPs bis jetzt:

- mit der richtigen Erwartungshaltung hingehen. Es ist ein Pflegepraktikum und man selber ist, vor allem vor dem Studium, meist ein "Ahnungsloser". Und keine Ausbildung bedeutet halt, dass man offiziell keine verantwortungsvollen (=spannenden) Ttigkeiten verrichten darf. Man sollte sich also nicht zu viel erwarten. 
- Man kann sich aber mit vernnftiger Arbeitshaltung und wenn man sich nicht allzu bld anstellt sich einen "Ruf" erarbeiten. (Natrlich kann es sein, dass man so eine blde Station erwischt, dass jede Hoffnung verloren ist.)
Auch wenn's anstrengend ist, es zahlt sich aus. Hab bei einer Schenkelhals OP zuschauen drfen  :Grinnnss!: 
- Auf Patienten eingehen und sich an den Patientenkontakt gewhnen. Hat mir sehr geholfen, am Anfang war ich immer sehr schchtern aber mittlerweile passt's.

Also ich wrde mich nicht allzu sehr auf's medizinische Konzentrieren sondern eher schauen, dass ich in der Pflege was lerne, weil Medizin steht dann eh mind. die nchsten 6 Jahre am Programm  :hmmm...: .

----------


## maniac89

Mal ne doofe Frage, stellt ihr euch den Patienten gegenber eigentlich primr als Medizinstudent oder Pflegepraktikant vor?

----------


## LotF

nur mal so am Rande: es gibt ja auch Pflegepraktikanten, die vollkommen dazu ausgebildet sind mehr zu tun, als man sie dann lsst. Generel wird das Limit der Ttigkeiten eben von den Krankenhusern oder vielmehr Abteilungen gesetzt und hier auch noch von den Schwestern, mit denen man gerade zusammenarbeitet. Dies ist natrlich kein Zustand unter dem man arbeiten sollte.
Krankenhauseinheitliche Regeln, angepasst an die jeweilige Vorbildung und berprfung des Kenntnis am Anfang des Praktikums muss gegeben sein. Alles andere fhrt nur zu Verwirrung und ungeklrter Zustndigkeit. Warum darf Prakti X auf Station Z mehr als Prakti A auf Station C und wieso ist es bei Schwester B normal, dass ich alles mache und bei Schwester C nicht mehr? Vor allem wenn man etwas 2 Wochen lang durfte und pltzlich mit jemandem zusammenarbeitet, der einen dann anfhrt, dass man das doch gar nicht drfte - sowas geht nicht. Leider hinken viele Huser dieser Verantwortlichkeitszuordnung noch argh hinterher.

Aber gut, das ist nur einer der Missstnde des Pflegepraktikums, aber anscheinend wagt sich da auch niemand politisch dran - warum auch immer. Der Bufdi-Dienst luft doch angeblich so gut, Aushilfenmangel sollte man doch dann nicht zu frchten haben ^^

Edit: Vorstellen kann man sich, wie man mchte. Beim Praktikant muss man evt. mehr erklren und kann mit Medizinstudent oftmals wohl auch fr Ruhe sorgen. Allerdings sollte man dann auch direkt die Kompetenz dafr ausstrahlen, da es sonst auch in die Hose geht.

----------


## lio

> Mal ne doofe Frage, stellt ihr euch den Patienten gegenber eigentlich primr als Medizinstudent oder Pflegepraktikant vor?


Ich hab mich immer als Pflegepraktikantin vorgestellt, das stand auch so auf meinem Namensschild.
Die interessierten Patienten haben dann gleich immer gefragt, ob ich Schwester werden will oder studiere. Die meisten Patienten verwirrt es doch eh nur, wenn man sich als Student vorstellt (das klingt so, h, kompetent ^^) und dann fr jede Kleinigkeit wie Infusion abstpseln 'ne Schwester holen muss  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gesocks

Vorstellen tue ich mich als Praktikant, viele Patienten fragen allerdings nach. Auf meinem Namensschild steht "Student Medizin", weshalb ich es auch nicht trage. Bei Blutentnahmen oder Viggospielerei sagen entweder ich oder die Schwester, dass ich studiere. Das rechtfertigt fr die meisten dann auch, dass der Praktikant invasiv wird. rzten, die gerade etwas interessantes vorhaben, was ich mir angucken will, stelle ich mich als Student vor.

Ich finde Richtlinien fr Praktikanten brigens berflssig. Die Schwester ist praktisch abgesichert, sobald sie den Praktikanten einfach maximal das machen lsst, wozu er offensichtlich in der Lage ist. Theoretisch ist sie es natrlich nicht, aber daran wrde eine Richtlinie nichts ndern, weil die Mglichkeit der Delegierbarkeit nach wie vor nicht besteht.

----------


## Joys

Ich hab mich jetzt doch entschlossen, Medizin zu studieren, leider ziemlich kurzfristig, sodass ich nicht mehr die vollen drei Monate ableisten kann! 
Hab jetzt 2 1/2 Wochen hinter mir und eigentlich fhl ich mich ganz wohl, auch wenn zwei oder drei Schwestern meinen, der werdenden Medizinstudentin mglichst viel Steine in den Weg legen zu mssen. 
Im groen und ganzen sind aber alle sehr nett! 
Ich schiebe Betten, teile Essen aus, erledige Botengnge, wasche, wische Hintern ab, messe Blutdruck, Puls, Temperatur und Blutzucker, ziehe Braunlen, stpsele Infusionen ab oder um, nehme Patienten auf usw., also normal wrd ich sagen, aber immerhin etwas!
Ich find vor allem solche DInge wie Braunlen ziehen irgendwie cool  :Big Grin: , obwohl es ja eigentlich nichts besonderes ist! Letzte Woche durfte ich bei einer Leberpunktion zugucken! Das Gerusch, als das Bauchfell durchstoen wurde und die Schreie der Patientin waren schon recht heftig irgendwie, aber es war auch sehr spannend!

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass ihr euch manchmal etwas trottelig fhlt? Zwischendurch muss ich bei Dingen nachfragen, die mich selbst rgern, weil ich nichts falsch machen will und je nach Schwestern bekomme ich dann einen auf den Deckel. Ich hinterfrage dann immer mal wieder, ob ich das wirklich will, das kommt sicher auch, weil ich leider von den rzten so gut wie gar nix mitbekomme, da ich vollkommen von der Pflege vereinamt werde (ist ja auch so beim Pflegepraktikum, ich wei, aber ich hatte gehofft wenigstens nebenher etwas mehr mitzubekommen!). Trotzdem gehe ich immer noch gern und ich komme super mit den Patienten klar, einige warten sogar jeden Tag auf mich, das macht mich stolz und sicher! 

Es ist jetzt so, dass ich eigentlich erstmal dreiig Tage und den Erste-Hilfe-Kurs machen wollte, den Rest dann whrend des Studiums (wird hart ich wei, aber kann ich nicht mehr ndern!), weil ich vor Studienbeginn noch einiges zu erledigen habe! 
JEtzt berlege ich ernsthaft, wenigstens noch zwei Wochen dranzuhngen, das ginge so grade noch! 
Das hiee dann aber, dass ich die restlichen 45 Tage auch am Stck machen msste (das geht, hab extra nachgefragt!), was meint ihr, was ist besser?
Bei zweimal 30 Tagen knnte ich es auf zwei Semesterferien aufteilen, bei 45 Tagen geht schon ein groer Teil drauf! Aber dafr muss ich insgesamt nicht mehr soviel machen...

Wie wrdet ihrs machen?

Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wrd mir ehrlich gesagt die Mglichkeit bewahren, dass ich das ganz in 2x 30 Tage aufsplitten kann, du weit nie, was whrend der Semesterferien alles ansteht und wenn du da einen Groteil noch im KPP verbringst, dann hast du halt mal fast gar nix von den Ferien..Meine Meinung.^^

----------


## lio

> Bei zweimal 30 Tagen knnte ich es auf zwei Semesterferien aufteilen, bei 45 Tagen geht schon ein groer Teil drauf! Aber dafr muss ich insgesamt nicht mehr soviel machen...


Ich wrd an deiner Stelle verlngern und mglichst viel vor dem Studium hinter mich bringen. 
Ich total froh, dass ich nur eine vorlesungsfreie Zeit opfern musste und vor und nach dem Prpsemester komplett frei hatte  :hmmm...:

----------


## Inelein

> einfaches Beispiel ist die O2 gbe, die man als Pflegekraft maximal auf 2L/min setzen darf. Ob ein Praktikant da berhaupt was anlegen darf, ist da auch noch offen! Sicher gibt es Regel. Wenn hier oder da mal ein Auge zu gedrckt wird, werden diese auch nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt!


Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht 12l/min meinst (die Gerte sind ja bis 12l/min)? Mir wre keine Station gelufig, bei der es nicht selbstverstndlich ist, dass das Pflegepersonal auch hher dreht. Und den netten und mMn kompetenten Pflegern meiner KPP Stationen habe ich es auch zu verdanken, dass ich wei, dass man bei O2 ber die Maske gar nicht unter 6L/min geben darf, weil sonst die Gefahr einer CO2-Narkose besteht  :hmmm...: 
Ich finde deine Argumentation etwas unlogisch, einerseits sagst du, dass Pflege viel mehr ist als Waschen etc und andererseits kommt dann, dass Praktikanten viele Dinge nicht einschtzen knnen und dementsprechend wenige Kompetenzen haben sollen. Stimmt beides, aber genau das ist fr mich das Problem am KPP. Ich fnde um einen Einblick in den Krankenhausalltag, Ablufe etc zu bekommen reichen auch zwei Monate aus, die dann eventuell auf verschiedenen Stationen abgeleistet werden sollten. Und das obwohl ich drei wirklich tolle Monate hatte, auf zwei Stationen mit guter Atmosphre, in denen ich auch was gelernt habe, obwohl ich in den ersten beiden Monaten aus rechtlichen Grnden kaum etwas durfte.

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht 12l/min meinst (die Gerte sind ja bis 12l/min)? Mir wre keine Station gelufig, bei der es nicht selbstverstndlich ist, dass das Pflegepersonal auch hher dreht.


Bei uns im Haus gibt es sogar eine Dienstanweisung, dass das Pflegepersonal nur 2l/min geben darf. Nur weil das Gert mehr kann, heit das nicht, dass man das auch darf. Und was das Pflegepersonal TUT und was es DARF sind ganz oft zwei unterschiedliche Aspekte.

----------


## LotF

> Ich finde Richtlinien fr Praktikanten brigens berflssig. Die Schwester ist praktisch abgesichert, sobald sie den Praktikanten einfach maximal das machen lsst, wozu er offensichtlich in der Lage ist.


das hat ja nichts mit Richtlinien zutun.

zu den 2L: i.d.R. hngen in den Zimmern ja sowieso nur Nasenbrillen, wie schon gesagt wurde wre das bei Masken auch problematisch. Allerdings sollte man die Hausinternen Anweisungen hier nicht als geltenes Recht darstellen.

----------


## WackenDoc

Nenene- ich glaub, ihr bringt da einiges durcheinander:

Erstmal muss man unterscheiden, in welcher Situation Sauerstoff gegeben wird: Handelt es sich um einen Notfall- dann erwarte ich aber auch, dass die Pflegekraft nicht neben nem blitzeblauem Patienten steht und sagt: Ich darf aber nur 2l anhngen. 
Oder ist es eher ein absehbares Problem- z.B. Patienten mit COPD, Pneumonie etc- die mal was besser und mal was schlechter sind. Da gibt es tatschlich oft Regelungen, dass die Pflege von sich aus max. 2l geben darf und ansonsten den Arzt verstndigen muss bzw. ne Anordnung braucht.

Das Ganze hat damit zu tun, dass bestimmte Patienten (z.B. COPDler) ihren Atemantrieb- im Gegensatz zu normalen Menschen- nicht ber den CO2-Anstieg, sondern ber die Sinkende O2-Sttigung steuern. Wenn man so einem Patienten dann Sauerstoff anbietet, kann es eben sein, dass er dann zu wenig atmet und er dann zu wenig CO2 abatmet.
Bei vielen ist in dem Zusammenhang dann auch irgendwie bekannt, dass man Asthmatikern und COPDlern eben tunlichst keinen Sauerstoff gegben soll. Dass der aber im Notfall trotzdem seinen Sauerstoff braucht, man den Patienten aber nur gut berwachen muss, verstehen viele nicht.
Man kann brigens wunderbar ber ne Maske 2l geben. Im Rettungsdienst sind Sauerstoffgaben im Bereich von 2-4l ber Maske vllig normal. 
Zu viel Sauerstoff soll man ja wiederum nicht geben, weil man rausgefunden hat, dass das auch wieder nicht gut ist- deswegen strebt man heutzutage ja ne Sttigung von 93-98% an (fr Details mge man sich dann bitte die aktuellen Reanimationsrichtlinien reinziehen)

Und zum Thema "Was darf ein Praktikant": Prinzipiell alles, zu dem er in der Lage ist. Dabei darf er halt bestimmte Dinge nur unter Aufsicht tun, andere selbstndig.
Also ein Praktikant darf z.B. Blutkonserven zusammenstpseln und anhngen, wenn der Arzt der berzeugung ist, dass er das rein handwerklich kann. Allerdings muss der Arzt direkt nebendran stehen und jeden Schritt so berwachen, als ob er es selber machen wrde(und unterschreibt dann auch so, als ob er es selber gemacht htte), da die Ttigkeit nicht delegierbar ist.

Dass ein Pflegepraktikant z.B. ne Stationsrunde komplett alleine macht, wie hier schon berichtet wurde, spricht nicht gerade fr die Pflege der jeweiligen Station. Erkenntnisse, die die Pflege in diesem Zusammenhang ber den Patienten gewinnen wrde und wofr man ja die entsprechende Ausbildung braucht(ja ich weiss, dass viele Pflegekrfte das auch ernst nehmen und gewissenhaft machen, aber auch, dass es einige gibt, bei denen es eher ein Lippenbekenntnis bzw. ne Farce ist), knnen dann eben nicht gewonnen werden. Und genau DAS kann eben ein angelernter Praktikant nicht.

----------


## LotF

> Man kann brigens wunderbar ber ne Maske 2l geben. Im Rettungsdienst sind Sauerstoffgaben im Bereich von 2-4l ber Maske vllig normal.


da habe ich im Rettungsdienst vor ein paar Jahren was anderes gelernt. Aber gut, wenn es wie mit der Reanimtaion ist, dannn ndern sich die Regeln dafr ja auch alle 2 Wochen ^^

----------


## WackenDoc

Also ich mein jetzt ned beim Bebeuteln, sondern der ganz normale dyspnoeische Patient mit ner Sttigung von 90, dem ich 1. die Dyspnoe nehmen und 2. die Sttigung steigern will.

----------


## LotF

bei ner 90er Sttigung nehme ich ja auch keine Maske, das wrde den Patienten ja nur aus dem Konzept bringen. Was will man auch Literweise O2 in den pumpen bei der Sttigung?

----------


## Gesocks

> das hat ja nichts mit Richtlinien zutun. [...]


Stimmt, danke! Rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen ber den Ttigkeitsumfang meine ich.

----------


## LotF

Die gibtes ja in gewisser Weise schon (bspw. nicht delegierbare rztliche Ttigkeiten). Etwaige Richtlinien sollan ja auch nicht vorschreiben, was man machen muss, sondern was man machen sollte. Natrlich muss die Eignung dann immer noch sichergestellt werden, doch aber nicht von jeder Schwester auf's neue.

----------


## Inelein

> Nenene- ich glaub, ihr bringt da einiges durcheinander:
> 
> Erstmal muss man unterscheiden, in welcher Situation Sauerstoff gegeben wird: Handelt es sich um einen Notfall- dann erwarte ich aber auch, dass die Pflegekraft nicht neben nem blitzeblauem Patienten steht und sagt: Ich darf aber nur 2l anhngen. 
> Oder ist es eher ein absehbares Problem- z.B. Patienten mit COPD, Pneumonie etc- die mal was besser und mal was schlechter sind. Da gibt es tatschlich oft Regelungen, dass die Pflege von sich aus max. 2l geben darf und ansonsten den Arzt verstndigen muss bzw. ne Anordnung braucht.
> 
> Das Ganze hat damit zu tun, dass bestimmte Patienten (z.B. COPDler) ihren Atemantrieb- im Gegensatz zu normalen Menschen- nicht ber den CO2-Anstieg, sondern ber die Sinkende O2-Sttigung steuern. Wenn man so einem Patienten dann Sauerstoff anbietet, kann es eben sein, dass er dann zu wenig atmet und er dann zu wenig CO2 abatmet.
> Bei vielen ist in dem Zusammenhang dann auch irgendwie bekannt, dass man Asthmatikern und COPDlern eben tunlichst keinen Sauerstoff gegben soll. Dass der aber im Notfall trotzdem seinen Sauerstoff braucht, man den Patienten aber nur gut berwachen muss, verstehen viele nicht.
> Man kann brigens wunderbar ber ne Maske 2l geben. Im Rettungsdienst sind Sauerstoffgaben im Bereich von 2-4l ber Maske vllig normal. 
> Zu viel Sauerstoff soll man ja wiederum nicht geben, weil man rausgefunden hat, dass das auch wieder nicht gut ist- deswegen strebt man heutzutage ja ne Sttigung von 93-98% an (fr Details mge man sich dann bitte die aktuellen Reanimationsrichtlinien reinziehen)
> ...


Ich habe selber keine Ausbildung in dem Bereich und bin ja noch nicht in der Klinik, aber sowohl von rztlicher, als auch von pflegerischer Seite wurde mir die "Maskenregel" so erklrt und ich fand das von physiologischer Seite auch verstndlich.
Eventuell wurde von Stationsseite auch mit Sauerstoffgabe zumindest auf der onkologischen Station freier verfahren, weil da 60% der Patienten O2 bekommen haben. Natrlich lief da nicht jeder auf 12l/min, aber wenn mehr als 2l/min eingestellt wurden, dann wurde definitiv (auch auf den anderen Stationen und wenn es nicht bermig war) vorher kein Arzt gefragt, und das nicht aus Grnden wie "ich wei das eh besser als der".

----------


## WackenDoc

Das mit den 2l ist ja auch kein Gesetz, sondern wird halt fr die jeweilige Klinik bzw. Abteilung festgelegt.
Es ist einfach nur oft die Regel. 
Man kann als Arzt ja auch mehr Sauerstoff bei Bedarf anordnen, ohne dass der in der jeweiligen Situation wieder gefragt werden muss.

----------


## Sticks

herrje, da habe ich ja was los getreten.
wie auch immer. viel Spa noch bei eurem Praktikum.

----------


## abi2012

Hallo, ich mache zwar noch nicht das KPP, wrde allerdings gerne ab Mitte August wenigstens schonmal einen Monat machen.
Allerdings sind die Ttigkeiten von Krankenpflegern ( und somit ja auch von Praktikanten) recht rckenunfreundlich.

Mein Problem: Seit einem Jahr weiss ich, dass ich einen Flachrcken habe ( mir fehlt die S-Krmmung der Wirbelsule, sodass meine Bandscheiben beim Joggen und Gehen immer sie ungefederten Ste abbekommen). 
Laut Orthopde und Physiotherapeut bin ich der ideale Kandidat fr einen Bandscheibenvorfall in jungen Jahren. und diese Diagnose mit 19!! :Oh nee...: 
Und ich darf auch wohl nie mehr als 5 bis 10 Kilo tragen.

Daher meine Frage an euch: Wie oft muss man irgentwelche Patienten umlagern bzw anderen schwere Sachen tragen??
                                      Und ist jemand auf einer Station, auf der man weniger rckenbelastenede Arbeiten ausfhrt?


Ich habe echt Angst vor bissigen, frustierten Schwestern, die sagen, mein Rckenproblem wre eine billige Ausrede  :Hh?: 
Ich wre wirklich bereit alte Leute zu waschen etc, allerdings bin ich einfach gesundheitlich nicht in der Lage, 100 kg schwere Opis umzudrehen etc.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

also ich an deiner stelle wrde mich bei der klinik wo du kpp machen willst erkundigen was man da machen kann.
allerdings stelle ich es mir schwer vor. also ich musste so ziemlich jeden tag mit der azubi die patienten lagern und waschen. auch waschen geht in den rcken, da man beim waschen des rckens ja auch eine kurzzeitige lagerung vornehmen muss - es heit ja nicht umsonst pflegepraktikum  :hmmm...:  du wist auch patienten anziehen mssen und sie sttzen mssen, .... bettenmachen geht auch in den rcken sowie windeln wechseln ... rckenunfreundlicherjob halt wie viele andere jobs halt auch.
ach ja, ich war 3 monate auf der inneren.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich wrde mir vom Arzt bescheinigen lassen, dass du max.10 Kilo heben darfst und wrde das auch direkt der PDL sagen, es gibt ja auch Stationen wo die PAtienten recht mobil sind (grenteils)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm ich hab mal Praktikum auf ner chirurgischen Station gemacht und da wurden gar keine Ganzkrperwaschungen gemacht und auch nicht gelagert, weil die Patienten da soweit mobil waren, dass sie das selber konnten. Allerdings war das auch ein kleines Krankenhaus und ein groer Teil der OPs waren HNO-OPs...

----------


## WackenDoc

Oder geh doch in die Kinderheilkunde- da sind die Patienten von Hause aus nicht so schwer.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

aso wir hatten einige Klpse auf der Kinderstation  :Grinnnss!:  aber im prinzip stimmt es...

----------


## Kandra

Ich hab auch Rckenprobleme und darf bzw. kann nicht mehr wie maximal 5-10kg heben (nen Kasten krieg ich keinen Millimeter vom Boden hoch). Habe das damals so gemacht, dass ich erstmal angefragt habe ob die Mglichkeit eines KPP in diesem Krankenhaus besteht, ohne auf die Rckenproblematik einzugehen. Nachdem die Zusage kam, habe ich dann von dem "kleinen" Problem berichtet und nach 2 Tagen kam dann die Nachricht, dass ich auf einer Belegstation arbeiten knne, die hauptschlich Uro- und Gyn-Patienten beheimatet, welche ja noch grtenteils mobil sind. Habe den Schwestern und Pflegern auf der Station dann gleich am ersten Tag erzhlt was ich fr Probleme habe und das das nix mit Faulheit etc. zu tun hat und das wurde auch genauso akzeptiert. Falls mal Patienten gewaschen werden mussten, haben wir das fast immer zu zweit gemacht, da irgendwer ja drehen musste (ich nicht ^^) bzw ich hab halt geklingelt wenn ich mit einer Seite fertig war und dann kam jemand zum drehen. Betten musste ich auch nicht alleine schieben (htte ich auch nicht gekonnt, selbst wenn ich gewollt htte) und das rckenfeindlichste was ich machen musste war Betten beziehen. Wobei da eher meine geringe Gre (1.52m) ein Problem war, wie das Betten beziehen selbst ;) 
Also ein Rckenproblem ist auf keinen Fall ein Hinderungsgrund frs KPP. Aber was wichtig ist, ist hart bleiben. Also blo nicht einmal nen Patienten alleine lagern und beim nchsten dann wieder nein sagen.
Und immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass das ein unbezahltes unfreiwilliges Praktikum ist, fr welches es sich auf keinen Fall lohnt, seine Gesundheit zu riskieren. Und wenns die Schwestern ******** finden, dann finden sies ********. Da muss man drber stehen ;) Ich hatte die Probleme auf meiner Station aber wie gesagt nicht.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also meins ist bezahlt :>

----------


## Kandra

In den meisten Fllen ist es das aber nicht ^^

----------


## Stan.

@ taschentuchgourmet:  Wie viel bekommst du denn fr das Praktikum?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also ich habe laut meinem Brief von der Klinik ab dem 18. Lebensjahr das Recht auf Vergtungen fr Praktikanten (ist dann 255 pro Monat, ich glaube nicht, dass da noch was abgezogen wird), was ich aber selbst nicht wusste, als ich mich beworben habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dino111

voll neidisch gerade.. :Big Grin:  habe aber schon nach 24 tagen 10 und ein wollsockenpaar von 2 alten netten damen bekommen xD

die ersten tage haben sogar ein wenig spa gemacht, allmhlich aber wiederholt sich alles und es wird sehr langweilig, v.a. in der sptschicht.. wei gar nicht wie ich es immer wieder schaffe mich morgens um 4:30 uhr zu motivieren-_- und 8 stunden arbeiten ist definitiv zu viel fr ein unbezahltes pflichtpraktikum^^ man hat kaum noch was vom tag  :Frown:  muss immer 10 tage am stck arbeiten und dann 4 tage frei, wobei mir 5 tage arbeit und 2 tage frei lieber wren

muss das machen was wohl jeder tut: essen austeilen und abrumen, ggf. anreichen, tee und kaffee servieren, patienten zum rntgen oder in den op fahren, aus dem aufwachraum wieder abholen, putzen, khlelemente verteilen und desinfizieren, blutdruck, puls und temperatur messen,ab und zu mal medikamente stellen (was aber berprft wird), patienten beim toilettengang helfen und morgens halt grundpflege mit waschen und so.. das highlight fr mich war bis jetzt dass ich einige thrombosespritzen geben durfte :Big Grin:  in ein paar wochen frage ich ob ich ev. blut abnehmen darf (ja ich wei nicht zweck des praktikums xD). hab schon gefragt ob ich in den op darf, ich darf, aber bis jetzt hat sich keiner darum gekmmert irgendwie und nochmal ansprechen ist bld

der chefarzt auf meiner abteilung (unfallchirurgie, orthopdie) fhlt sich aber echt wie ein gott in wei. grt nichtmal die schwestern, verhlt sich wie ein ars******* und hat einen ordentlichen bierbauch^^ einige schwestern sind extrem nett (v.a. die die auch medizin studieren wollen und die wartesemester mit einer ausbildung berbrcken), andere machen mich jeden tag fertig obwohl ich eigentlich gar nicht so viel falsch mache (nur am anfang^^)

noch 66 tage  :Frown:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also ich mache ja nur 30 Tage. Ich finds okay. 
Ich muss aber wohl mehr arbeiten als du!  :Big Grin:  Ich habe von den 30 Tagen nur 5 frei (also eigentlich 12 Tage arbeiten, 2 frei), wie auch die Schwestern.
Bei mir sind die Schwestern echt cool, weil sie selber oft Tchter/Schwestern haben, die gerade Medizin studieren oder schon Medizin studiert haben. Und auch die rzte sind zum einen echt nett zu mir und erklren mir alles und freuen sich, wenn ich mit in OP gehe, sind aber auch nett zu den Schwestern (vor allem die eine rztIN tanzt hin und wieder mit, wenn sie im Dienstzimmer von der einen Schwester von hinten spontan angetanzt wird  :Big Grin:  - ich habe noch nie so viel gelacht xD)

----------


## Zeolith

Mal eine Frage: Wie lange arbeitet ihr jeden Tag? 8 1/2 oder 8 Stunden und wieviel Pause bekommt ihr? Wrde mich mal interessieren. 

Ich fhl mich mit der ganzen Nummer absolut angekotzt.

----------


## Skydi

8 1/2 Stunden mit 48 minuten pause

----------


## bugger

Ich habe meinen Platz ja noch nicht sicher und will eigentlich erst beginnen, wenn ich den Platz sicher habe (KPP suckt und unntig werde ich das nicht machen), ich habe dann aber vor Vorlesungsbeginn nur noch einen Monat Zeit, was ja eigentlich mit 30 Arbeitstagen schwer werden kann. Darf ich als Praktikant auch 30 Tage am Stck machen ohne Wochenende? Also einfach am Stck, oder spricht da was gegen? Zu schaffen wird das ja wohl sein.

----------


## Zeolith

ok ich mach 8 1/2 mit 10 minuten pause, die brigens von der stationsschwester bestimmt werden

----------


## WackenDoc

@Zeolith: Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das arbeitszeitrechtlich so vorgesehen ist.
@bugger: Es werden Tage, nicht Arbeitstage gezhlt.

----------


## lio

> ch habe dann aber vor Vorlesungsbeginn nur noch einen Monat Zeit, was ja eigentlich mit 30 Arbeitstagen schwer werden kann. Darf ich als Praktikant auch 30 Tage am Stck machen ohne Wochenende? Also einfach am Stck, oder spricht da was gegen? Zu schaffen wird das ja wohl sein.


Freie Tage werden nicht abgezogen! Du musst definitiv keine 90 Arbeitstage machen. 
Manchmal behauptet das die Pflegedienstleitung (die meinen ja immer ziemlich viel…), das stimmt aber nicht. Lass dir einfach eine Bescheingung ber 30 Kalendertage ausstellen und das LPA ist zufrieden.

----------


## Tim.1

> Darf ich als Praktikant auch 30 Tage am Stck machen ohne Wochenende? Also einfach am Stck, oder spricht da was gegen? Zu schaffen wird das ja wohl sein.


Du musst nicht 30 Tage am Stck arbeiten, es zhlen Kalender- nicht Arbeitstage. Dir stehen pro Woche 2 freie Tage zu. 30 Tage sind 4 Wochen und 2 Tage, also musst du 22 Tage arbeiten und hast 8 freie Tage. Wenn du zum Beispiel vom 01.-30.09. dein Praktikum machst, erhlst du eine Besttigung, da du 30 Kalendertage Praktikum machst, obwohl du "nur" 22 arbeitest. 


Ich arbeite immer 8,5 Stunden. Pause sollte ich eigentlich 30 Minuten haben, wobei beim Klingeln der Patienten natrlich die lieben Praktikanten und Schler beim Frhstcken gestrt werden... ;)

----------


## Zeolith

@WackenDoc

Ich glaub ich hab's einfach ******** erwischt. Es werden sicherlich auch nicht die vollen zwei Monate werden, sondern 45 Tage. Was mich auch strt, ich werde in nichts eingewiesen. Hygiene zB, solche Dinge wie richtige Desinfektion, weiss ich nur daher weil ich aus dem sterilen Pharma-bereich komme und das mal richtig gelernt habe.
Alle Dinge die ich nicht kann(zB Blutdruckmessen mit der manuellen Methode per Stethoskop), und das auch sage, werden mir dann aber nicht erklrt und ich werde wie ein nutzloses Dummchen behandelt. Obwohl ich gezielt nachfrage.
Ach man! :kotzen:

----------


## bugger

Danke, das beruhigt mich ja, falls ich dann am 16. August aus Hamburg die Zusage kriegen sollte, dann fange ich auch gleich an. Hat jemand in HH mit einem Krankenhaus im KPP schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich habe theoretisch immer im Schnitt 7,5-8 Stunden, aber meistens lassen die mich eine halbe Stunde oder so frher gehen, weil ich bei der bergabe dann eh nur bld rumstehe.
Edit: Pause ist dann eine halbe Stunde

----------


## WackenDoc

@Zeolith: Ja, da scheinst du echt ne schlechte Station erwischt zu haben. Leider ist das viel zu oft so.
Wenn das zeitlich passt, bietet es sich ja wirklich an, zu verkrzen. Siehs mal so: Ist halt ne kostenlose Arbeitskraft, die die 2 Wochen weniger haben- also selber Schuld.
Du findest bestimmt ne nettere Station.

----------


## Zeolith

Und das schlimme an der Nummer sind die Zweifel die sich pltzlich breit machen und man sich fragt 'Warum willst du das mal machen, in einem Krankenhaus arbeiten?'.

Ich weiss, dass das nichts mit dem spteren Job zu tun hat. Aber man fhlt sich schon etwas entmutigt.

----------


## idlu

@Zeolith:
Mir gehts von den Gedanken her ab und zu hnlich...aber das liegt bei mir nur daran wie mich die Krankenschwestern behandeln! Ich konnte die Zeit bis jetzt auf meiner Station auch nur durchziehen, weil ich den Patientenkontakt so schtze! Aber mir hat man bis jetzt in meinen fast 2 Monaten auch nichts gezeigt! Wirklich gar nichts! Konnte auch nicht mal auf Visite mit oder mir irgendeine Untersuchung angucken :/ ...und hab in der gnazen Zeit nicht ein Lob gehrt  :Frown:  
Ohne die lieben Patienten die einen immer loben wr das echt fr mich schon lngst das Ende gewesen :/

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Das ist wirklich krass! Habt ihr eigentlich mal andere Praktikanten in der Klinik getroffen.. von anderen Stationen? Das kann ja vonStation zu Station unterschiedlich sein.. Ich wei meine Station da richtig zu schtzen^^

----------


## idlu

Jo...gibt 2 Stationen die bei uns auch so einen "schlechten Ruf" haben...finde aberauch das meine Krankenschwestern (nicht alle, aber mehrere) ziemlich hart zu den Patienten sind...und auch nie auf die Klingel hren...klar...ind 95% der fllen ists nichts wichtiges...aber wenns dann mal einmal wichtig ist und die 10minuten brauchen bis sich jemand mal erhebt wenn ich  nicht gehe ist das doof...aber ich geh ja immer  :Big Grin:  
Frag mich wie das ist wenn keine Praktikantin da ist  :Frown:  die armen patienten...

----------


## Zeolith

@idlu

Genau, der Patientenkontakt ist das Beste am KPP. Das baut einen echt auf, wenn Patienten sagen, dass man seine Sache gut macht. Und will man spter als Arzt nicht auch zufriedene Patienten?
Die rzte sind nett zu mir und wrden mir sicherlich auch was zeigen, aber es sind viel zu wenige da, um sich Zeit nehmen zu knnen. Nein andere Praktikanten habe ich nicht getroffen. Wie auch? Ich bin die einzige auf Station und komme da nie weg.

----------


## el suenio

Idlu, mach dir keine Sorgen, wenn keine Praktikanten da sind, sind Schler da, die nach der Klingel gehen  :hmmm...: 
Und seid ja nicht deprimiert, wenn euch die Schwestern in irgendeiner Art und Weise bsartig gesinnt sind. Man muss sich da wirklich ein dickes Fell wachsen lassen und als zuknftiger Medizinstudent erst recht, das wird einigen nicht gefallen. Kriegt man im KPP eigentlich auch irgendeine Einschtzung?

----------


## WackenDoc

Normalerweise bekommt man keine Einschtzung.

----------


## Gesocks

Kann man sich aber geben lassen; wre dann ein Zeugnis in der Art, wie es die Azubis nach ihren jeweiligen Einstzen bekommen. Wurde mir jedenfalls bei meiner alten und der jetzigen Station angeboten; bei Bedarf mal die Praxisanleiter auf Station abklappern.

Ist das Ansplen versiffter Viggos tatschlich lege artis?

----------


## el suenio

Okay, na dann ist es ja nicht ganz so schlimm ohne Einschtzung. Da kann man sich ja auch mal trauen, auf Missstnde hinzuweisen. Trau ich mir immer erst hinterher, weil ich sonst die entsprechende Note kriege, was natrlich weniger schn ist.



> Ist das Ansplen versiffter Viggos tatschlich lege artis?


Nein, so weit ich wei, drfen die nicht angesplt werden. Htte sich ein Thrombus gebildet, knntest du ihn ja so wunderbar auf die Reise schicken und eine Embolie auslsen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das tatschlich passiert, ist zwar eher gering, aber deshalb darf man das nicht machen. Du kannst hchstens mit einer Spritze versuchen zu aspirieren, dann luft sie evtl. auch wieder.

----------


## idlu

@ El Suenio: Es ist nur einfach auch deprimierend, wenn man fr das was man tut gar nicht geschtzt wird...bzw. nur nen schlag in den nacken bekommt und nei mal liebe worte...dabei macht man ja echt nen doofen job :/ ...ich darf nicht mal mehr ne Infusion abmachen...goar nix  :Frown: ! 
Und die schichtzeiten sind auch nicht ohne oO!!

----------


## Gesocks

Das ist auch meine Befrchtung. Da es aber Gang und Gbe zu sein scheint, hab' ich mich einfach mal vornehm zurckgehalten und spter einen der rzte gefragt. Er meint, das sei eine sichere Geschichte, da das Thrombenkaliber Viggokaliber nicht bersteigen knne und Venen von distal nach proximal sowieso mchtiger wrden, den Rest wrden Scherkrfte erledigen. So recht geheuer ist mir die Angelegenheit trotzdem nicht, nach der Argumentation wre eine Venenthrombose ja grundstzlich ungefhrlich.

----------


## el suenio

@idlu, glaube mir, ich verstehe nur zu gut, wie das so ist, wenn die Schwestern gemein sind. So ging es mir das erste halbe Jahr. Aussage der Stationsschwester war "Wenn Sie das auf der nchsten Station auch so machen, gibt es Tote". Und das nur, weil ich einen USI nicht richtig zusammen gebaut habe. Tja, hat mir nie jmd. gezeigt und auf Nachfrage hie es "Na probieren Sie doch mal". *So* kann man nichts knnen. Infusionen darf ich brigens auch nicht abhngen. Auf einer Station hab ich es ein paar Mal gemacht, aber nicht ganz legal. Da waren es so viele, dass die nicht mehr den berblick hatten und ich ein paar abgemacht hab (mir wurde das vorher gezeigt). Aber jetzt darf ich das wieder nicht mehr. Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, dass es deprimierend ist, wenn man nie Lob kriegt fr die getane Arbeit. Ich habe, nachdem ich wenige Wochen berhaupt mal im KH gearbeitet habe, 3 Stunden alleine auf die Station aufgepasst, whrend die Schwestern gemtlich Pause gemacht haben. Als sie wieder rauskamen, war alles erledigt: BZ gemessen, Essen auf der ganzen Station (35 Pat.) ausgeteilt und wieder eingesammelt, Kurven gezogen, Pat.-Fragen beantwortet und natrlich nach allen Klingeln gegangen. Einen Dank dafr?-Ach nee, warum denn. Ja, das ist deprimierend. Ich muss aber sagen, dass es auch anders geht, im Pflegeheim gings mir z.B. sehr sehr gut. Da habe ich fr alles, was ich gemacht hab, Lob gekriegt und am Ende auch eine gute Einschtzung.
Sei froh, wenn es vorbei ist. Das bin ich auch *augenroll*. Momentan gefllts mir auch nicht besonders auf Station. Ist eine onkologische Station und wir haben zu rennen, ohne jemals ein Lob zu kriegen. Bse sind die auch nicht, aber auch nicht nett.
@Gesocks
Im Prinzip hat der Arzt auch vollkommen Recht. Die Flexle hat so einen geringen Durchmesser, dass da nichts passieren kann. Aber wir drfen schulisch die Flexlen z.B. niemals splen, eben aus diesem Grund. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass da was passiert, verschwindend gering ist (wenn nicht sogar so gut wie ausgeschlossen). Wir drfen nur aspirieren. Also, wenn ich jetzt *wir* schreib, klingt das gut, ich darf das gar nicht, denn an Flexlen lsst mich niemand ran  :Big Grin:  Und gelernt haben wir das auch nicht, aber ich wei es von krankenschwester.de, dass splen "verboten" ist.

----------


## Calliope

Ich bin ja auch im Moment mit dem geliebten KPP beschftigt.. Ich wollte euch nur mal fragen, ob man euch am ersten Tag alles erklrt hat: waschen, betten beziehen, werte messen, kurven zeichnen. Oder ob ihr darum bitten musstet, dass man euch das alles erklrt?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also die Station wurde mir kurz gezeigt am ersten Tag. Die haben sich zig Mal entschuldigt, dass es nicht so geordnet war, weil die da gerade einen chaotischen Montag hatten (eine musste auf einer anderen Station aushelfen, obwohl bei unserer Station schon ein paar krank waren.. oder so). Den Rest habe ich immer dann gelernt, wann es angefallen ist. Werte messen ging bei mir z.B. am ersten Tag gar nicht, denn da hab ich um acht Uhr (bis vier) angefangen und gemessen wurde davor schon ;D
Dafr wurde mir am ersten Tag schon von der einen rztin das Ein oder Andere erklrt :>
Gebeten habe ich noch nie darum. Wenn es hie: "Mach mal dasunddas" und ich das noch nie gemacht habe, habe ich dazu gesagt, dass ich das noch nicht kann bzw. wurde eigentlich auch gleich gefragt, ob man mir das schon gezeigt hat, und... dann wurde es mir erklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Also ich kann jedem nur empfehlen 2x auf die selbe Station zu gehen!
Bin nun den zweiten Monat da und es hat so schn angefangen  :Smilie: 
Clexane Spritzen, Redon gezogen, Klammern entfernt, nchste Woche darf ich mal Blut abnehmen. Aber man muss dazu sagen,  dass ich auch alles andere machen, sprich Waschen und undundund! Im Prinzip mache ich alles ausser Papierkram!  :Smilie:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Du studierst aber schon, oder? Ich denke, dass da auch noch ein groer Unterschied ist zwischen denen, die noch nicht studieren und denen, die schon studieren. Zumindest hrt sich das besser an, wenn man schon bisschen was im Kopf hat (theoretisch  :Big Grin: ). 
Ich wrde auch meinen zweiten Monat nochmal dort machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Du studierst aber schon, oder? Ich denke, dass da auch noch ein groer Unterschied ist zwischen denen, die noch nicht studieren und denen, die schon studieren. Zumindest hrt sich das besser an, wenn man schon bisschen was im Kopf hat (theoretisch ). 
> Ich wrde auch meinen zweiten Monat nochmal dort machen


Man muss einfach zeigen, dass man was kann! Dann lassen die dich auch meist machen! Ich habe meinen ersten Monat auch als ''Unstudierter'' gemacht und durfte im vergleich zu andere Praktikanten viiiieeeel mehr und das auf selben Station! Fragen, fragen, erklren lassen, interesse zeigen! Zeigen, dass man was in der Birne hat! Nicht die Nase verdrehen, wenn du mal jemand in ******** badet und du es machen musst! Wenn du die Grundplege gut machst, dann darfst auch den Rest ;) Ich wei, dass es berwindung kostet!

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Was durftest du denn damals alles mehr machen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Was durftest du denn damals alles mehr machen?


z.B. BZ messen, bei einer OP zuschauen, Verbnde machen, Zugnge ziehen, Umstpseln...ehhm lass berlegen...bei einer Punktion von einer Hfte assistieren! ka mehr, jedenfalls, das alles durften die andere net :P

Das war mein Praktikum vorm Studium

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Cool! Also BZ und zuschauen bei der OP war bei mir auch schon drin. Verbnde.. welche meinst du damit jetzt? 
Ich bin ja auf der Dermatologie, deswegen gibts bei uns viel Einsalben und Wickelzeugs, also eher sowas oder dann doch die OP-Narben verbinden?  :Big Grin:  Das hrt sich ziemlich interessant an, vor allem das Assistieren!

----------


## Gesocks

Kommt halt drauf an, an was fr eine Station man geraten ist. Ich htte - im Vergleich betrachtet erst recht - garantiert nicht die gleiche Station nochmal genommen. Die Leute waren zwar wirklich sehr nett, aber da gab es einfach so viel Gammelarbeit zu erledigen, dass die Chance, mal was vernnftiges zu machen berhaupt nicht bestand. Zum Blutabnehmen bin ich genau zweimal gekommen; unter der Bedingung, dass ich Nachtschichten gemacht habe und noch einige Stunden auf den Arzt gewartet habe. Was im Entferntesten mit Zugngen, Infusionen zu tun hat war sowieso tabu und mit der rzteschaft sollte ich planmig laut Stationsleitung mglichst wenig zu tun haben. Htte sowieso fast nie geklappt, weil der ganze Laden chronisch unterbesetzt ist. Spa gemacht hat's ja trotzdem, aber nochmal htte ich mir das sicher nicht angetan.

Hier darf ich uneingeschrnkt alles, abhngig davon, wie dumm ich mich anstelle, allein oder eben mit Begleitung.

@el suenio
Tatsache, sind ja wenn's hochkommt 2 mm Durchmesser :-P Darf nur kein Patient nachfragen, dann wrde ich ein schlechtes Gewissen kriegen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Cool! Also BZ und zuschauen bei der OP war bei mir auch schon drin. Verbnde.. welche meinst du damit jetzt? 
> Ich bin ja auf der Dermatologie, deswegen gibts bei uns viel Einsalben und Wickelzeugs, also eher sowas oder dann doch die OP-Narben verbinden?  Das hrt sich ziemlich interessant an, vor allem das Assistieren!


also schon Op-Narben!
Assistieren war halt ''Anreichen''!  Alles schn stiril etc.
Jetzt ists halt wirklich geil! Ich darf halt eben Spritzen und eigentlich alles was die Pfleger und Schwestern machen...naja fast bei allen ;)

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich durfte heute dem Professor bei einer OP eine Spritze geben und so einen Deckel abziehen, yeah!  :Big Grin:  Komischerweise war es ihm da nicht wichtig, dass ich dabei hochsteril noch Handschuhe anhabe... aber jede OP hat wohl unterschiedliche Hygienemanahmen (meine Hnde waren ja desinfiziert)  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Auf was fr Stationen wart ihr denn so?

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ich durfte heute dem Professor bei einer OP eine Spritze geben und so einen Deckel abziehen, yeah!  Komischerweise war es ihm da nicht wichtig, dass ich dabei hochsteril noch Handschuhe anhabe... aber jede OP hat wohl unterschiedliche Hygienemanahmen (meine Hnde waren ja desinfiziert) 
> 
> Auf was fr Stationen wart ihr denn so?


1 Monat Ortho und Unfallchirurgie, zweiter Uro und nun wieder Uro!

Wo bist du?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Mein erster Monat berhaupt Dermatologie  :Smilie: 
(hatte in der Bewerbung als Wunsch Gefchirurgie und Derma, ersteres soll der Oberarzt ziemlich asozial sein. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Station!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Mein erster Monat berhaupt Dermatologie 
> (hatte in der Bewerbung als Wunsch Gefchirurgie und Derma, ersteres soll der Oberarzt ziemlich asozial sein. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Station! )


Geh auf die Psych! Da kannst bissle Kicker spielen ;)

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Die ist bei uns nebendran. Die haben tatschlich Tischkicker und Tischtennis. Aber keine Bettenstation, das zhlt ja dann nicht ;) Und ich hoffe, das war kein bissiger Kommentar zur Derma, die ist auch nicht so Kinderkacke!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Die ist bei uns nebendran. Die haben tatschlich Tischkicker und Tischtennis. Aber keine Bettenstation, das zhlt ja dann nicht ;) Und ich hoffe, das war kein bissiger Kommentar zur Derma, die ist auch nicht so Kinderkacke!


Derma ist harte Sch****, ich wei zumindestens wie es bei uns an der Uniklink abgeht!

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Hart zum Anschauen oder was meinst du?  :Big Grin:  Wie ist es denn bei euch an der Uniklinik?

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Hart zum Anschauen oder was meinst du?  Wie ist es denn bei euch an der Uniklinik?


N! Hart aufwndig, den ganzen Mist zu verbinden, einzuschmieren...gibt ja auch recht viele Krebspatienten, die haben da eh alles  Mgliche...auf der Uro finde ichs angenehmen ;)

----------


## Sticks

hattest du wirklich sterile Handschuhe an nur um eine Spritze (die evtl eh unsteril von aussen war) zu setzen? oder redest du von den einfachen unsterilen Handschuhen? oder hast du sie als Springer steril angegeben? dann wre es ja ohnehin egal ob du Handschuhe an hast oder desinfizierte Hnde. 






> Ich durfte heute dem Professor bei einer OP eine Spritze geben und so einen Deckel abziehen, yeah!  Komischerweise war es ihm da nicht wichtig, dass ich dabei hochsteril noch Handschuhe anhabe... aber jede OP hat wohl unterschiedliche Hygienemanahmen (meine Hnde waren ja desinfiziert) 
> 
> Auf was fr Stationen wart ihr denn so?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich hab ihm nur die Spritze gegeben (ohne Handschuhe ;D) Aber ich wei ja auch berhaupt nicht, was da so normal ist im OP, so genau hat mich keiner eingewiesen :p

----------


## Skydi

> Die ist bei uns nebendran. Die haben tatschlich Tischkicker und Tischtennis. Aber keine Bettenstation, das zhlt ja dann nicht ;) Und ich hoffe, das war kein bissiger Kommentar zur Derma, die ist auch nicht so Kinderkacke!


ich mach grad praktikum auf der kinderneurologie. die drfte fr das praktikum zhlen und viel was ich mach, ist mit den kids spielen! unter anderem tischkicker! :-P

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

hmmmm...die letzten Tage nur am Kackewischen....fast die ganze Station ist voll mit Infizierten und Bettlgerigen...und irgendwie hasse ich diese Routine...Tag fr Tag der gleiche Kack...gehts euch auch so? oder ist es super abwechslungsreich?

----------


## idlu

Bei mir war es auch nur Routine...ich fand mein Praktikum auch nicht toll...

----------


## Dino111

nach 30 tagen bei mir auf jeden fall routine! ich muss mich mittlerweile immer dahin qulen. ab und zu darf ich mal was neues machen (venenkatheter ziehen oder mono embolex aufziehen z.b.), trotzdem wirds dadurch nicht spannender :Big Grin:

----------


## tsingtao2

Eine kurze Frage:

Wenn bei den 30 Monaten ein Feiertag dabei ist, das macht nichts, oder? Hauptsache auf der Bescheinigung steht z.B. 01.08.2012 bis 30.08.2012? Danke!

----------


## moed

nein macht nichts, dann hast du eben glck.
in manchen LPAs (beispiel sachsen anhalt) zhlen auch die 28 Februartage als ein Monat = 30 Tage.
Dafr musst du zB im Juli 31 Tage ran, damit es ein Monat = 30 Tage sind. erkundige dich lieber ob das bei dir auch so ist. 
(in S-A msstest du also bis zum 31. arbeiten)

----------


## bugger

Ich denke ich fange auch demnchst KPP an. Ich dachte an Unfallchirurgie, hat das schon einer gemacht und Erfahrungen?

----------


## Dino111

ich bin in der unfallchirurgie/orthopdie. kanns nur empfehlen. du hrst die witzigsten und verrcktesten geschichten (z.b. rippenbruch weil mit 1,5 promille treppengelnder runtergerutscht^) und die mehrheit ist. rel fit und kann sich grtenteils selbst versorgen. aber oft kommen auch pflegeflle (demenz, korsakow...) die sich irgendwas gebrochen haben, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm, waschen und pflegen (heit ja auch pflegepraktikum xD)muss man berall^^ und viel leid muss man auch nicht ansehen (wenn ich z.b. hre was manche in der onkologie oder inneren erlebt haben :/)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich hatte sogar die Osterfeiertage und Februar und hab so dennoch meine 90 tage voll. war aber eher zufall als absicht das kpp so zu legen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Natik92

Ich kann dir auch etwas ber die Unfallchirurgie/Orthopdie berichten, da ich auch auf so einer Station mein Praktikum mache - allerdings liegen bei uns auch ein paar neurochirurgische Patienten. Whrend die neurochirurgischen teilweise relativ viel Arbeit machen, weil sie z.B. eine Thoraxdrainage haben und vollkommen ans Bett gebunden sind, sind die unfallchirurgischen Patienen grtenteils recht "pflegeleicht" ;) ...vor allem, wenn sie nur eine Unterarmfraktur haben -  dann sind sie nmlich sehr mobil.
Hufig kommen auch Patienten mit Knie- und Hft-TEPs. Vor allem letztere sind gerade kurz nach der OP auch auf pflegerische Hilfe angewiesen, aber auch das empfinde ich als nicht so schlimm  :Smilie:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

geht in die Psycho oder Uro ist auch toll, da bin ich etz! Fast alle mobil! Ich hab kein Bock mehr die alle zu heben und komplett zu waschen! Aber jeder wie er meint. In der Ortho lagen die meisten mit Bandscheiben flach.

----------


## Gesocks

In der Psych sitzt man sich als Praktikant doch garantiert den Arsch wund.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ich denke ich fange auch demnchst KPP an. Ich dachte an Unfallchirurgie, hat das schon einer gemacht und Erfahrungen?


Ich kann v.a von Innere, besonders Gastroenterologie, Neuro und Viszeralchirurgie abraten. Durchflle und Immobile Patienten und Schwallerbrechen. Ich meine, schon klar, dass es Teil von zuknftigen Job ist und so...man muss sich aber das Leben nicht schwerer machen.  :Top: 

Von Freunden, die in Unfallchirurgie waren, habe ich aber oft ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gehrt.

----------


## nessii_5

soo, ich muss dann jetzt auch mal von meinem kpp berichten!  :Big Grin: 

nachdem mein letztes kpp (letztes jahr) richtig mies war (ich durfte nichts auer betten machen, essen bringen/abrumen und urinbeutel leeren -.- naja mit einer kleinen ausnahme, da durfte ich ein mal clexane spritzen). noch nicht mal zur visite durfte ich, selbst wenn ich gefragt habe!
jetzt soll ich immer mit zur visite, bin bei untersuchungen dabei, bei verbandswechseln (am offenen bauch), aber natrlich auch bei der normalen pflege der patienten, waschen, mobilisieren, allg. helfen, etc..  :Big Grin:  und ich finde es einfach toll!  :Smilie: 
klar muss ich auch mal beutel leeren oder eher unangenehmere sachen machen, aber eben nicht nur! und das macht es so interessant! im prinzip ist es ein geben und nehmen. die patienten lassen mich einige sachen bei ihnen machen (obwohl sie wissen, dass ich es zb zum ersten mal mache) und dafr mache ich dann etwas fr sie/helfe ihnen, etc  :Smilie: 
mir wurde gestern (habe gestern erst angefangen) auch schon gesagt, dass ich mit in den op kann, ich brauche nur bescheid sagen, wenn ich lust habe  :Smilie: 
nchste woche werde ich das dann auch mal machen, mal schauen was da so fr ops anstehen  :Big Grin: 
und ich darf (inoffiziell ;)) bz messen und verbnde am zvk wechseln, habe es auch heute gemacht (obwohl es erst mein zweiter tag ist!  :Big Grin:  )
demnchst darf ich dann auch insulin spritzen  :Smilie: 
und auch die schwestern sind viiiiiiiel netter und offener als die aus meinem letzten kpp, liegt vllt daran, dass sie alle jnger sind. und sie erklren mir einfach alles, was ich wissen will (vllt ist das auch nicht ungewhnliches, aber letztes mal wurde ich bld angemacht, sobald ich mal etwas zu den krankheiten der patienten gefragte habe, und mir wurde gesagt "du bist hier in einem pflegepraktikum, nicht bei den rzten, also hat dich das nicht zu interessieren".. HM, HALLO?!)
und auch die rzte sind soo nett (war letztes mal auch nicht so, rzte und schwestern haben sich gar nicht verstanden) und erklren mir alles und begren mich bei den visiten mit "hallo schwester, wie geht es ihnen heute?"  :Big Grin:  haha
tjaa, manchmal sind es eben die kleinigkeiten, die einem den tag versen  :Smilie: 

soo, sorry fr den langen bericht, aber ich musste das mal loswerden  :Big Grin: 
ach ja, bin brigens in der chirurgie in einer uniklinik  :Smilie:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich bin wie nessii auch an einer.. na ja.. Auenstelle?  :Big Grin:  der Uniklinik Freiburg und bei mir ist es genauso. Lehrkrankenhuser sind da vielleicht auch offener dafr...

----------


## Anne92

Hallo an euch  :hmmm...: 

Ich mchte mal einwenig meckern, weil ihr das wenigstens versteht, wenn man sich ber das KPP aufregt.
Gemeines Team und einfach nur ein Kleinkrieg zwischen Pflege und rzten...und als angehender Medizinstudent sitzt man natrlich zwischen den Fronten und hat keine Ahnung was man machen soll, deshalb halte ich mich einfach komplett raus und versuche so wenig wie mglich mit den Schwestern machen zu mssen (ja ja ich weiss, dass das nicht der Sinn des KPPs ist, aber es auch nicht der Sinn nur Kaffee zu kochen und ahnungslos vor Patienten zu stehen, die wei der Himmel was fr Anflle haben und die Schwestern zu faul sind zu kommen...  :Nixweiss: )

Naja egal ich habe jetzt erstmal bis Montag komplett frei  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr die Patienten alleine waschen msst und sie auch alleine beim Stuhlgang untersttzen bzw. Windelnwechseln msst?!
Wir sind zwei KPPler auf der Station und wurden nicht eingwiesen, sodass ich so gar keine Ahnung habe, was ich beachten muss etc. und fhle mich einfach unsicher im Umgang mit den armen Patienten, die dann am Ende natrlich die Leidtragenden sind.

Da ich auf dem Land wohne ist mein Krankenhaus auch das einzige bei dem ich das KPP machen kann und andere Stationen bieten kein KPP an, sondern nur Berufsfindungspraktika, FSJ etc.  :Traurig: 

So jetzt habe ich mich mal ausgekotzt und ich glaube ich breche das nach 30 Tagen ab (nur noch zwei wochen dann  :Love: ) und mache den Rest im Studium, da ich eh noch keine Ahnung habe ob ich berhaupt zum AWG eingeladen werde, geschweige den einen Studienplatz bekomme!  ::-winky:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Hallo an euch 
> 
> Ich mchte mal einwenig meckern, weil ihr das wenigstens versteht, wenn man sich ber das KPP aufregt.
> Gemeines Team und einfach nur ein Kleinkrieg zwischen Pflege und rzten...und als angehender Medizinstudent sitzt man natrlich zwischen den Fronten und hat keine Ahnung was man machen soll, deshalb halte ich mich einfach komplett raus und versuche so wenig wie mglich mit den Schwestern machen zu mssen (ja ja ich weiss, dass das nicht der Sinn des KPPs ist, aber es auch nicht der Sinn nur Kaffee zu kochen und ahnungslos vor Patienten zu stehen, die wei der Himmel was fr Anflle haben und die Schwestern zu faul sind zu kommen... )
> 
> Naja egal ich habe jetzt erstmal bis Montag komplett frei 
> 
> Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr die Patienten alleine waschen msst und sie auch alleine beim Stuhlgang untersttzen bzw. Windelnwechseln msst?!
> Wir sind zwei KPPler auf der Station und wurden nicht eingwiesen, sodass ich so gar keine Ahnung habe, was ich beachten muss etc. und fhle mich einfach unsicher im Umgang mit den armen Patienten, die dann am Ende natrlich die Leidtragenden sind.
> ...


Keine Ahnung wie es geht? Schwester holen, die muss es dir zeigen! Sie trgt die Verantwortung! Sonst wrde ichs verweigern! Ich mache nichts, was ich nicht schonmal gezeigt bekommen habe und mir nicht zutraue! Beim Waschen kann man so einiges vergeigen! Ich mache es nun lnger alleine, aber auch mir wurde erstmal erklrt was zu tun ist und ich habe beim ersten mal mit einer Schwester zusammen gewaschen! Vorallem bei bettlgrigen!

----------


## Anne92

> Keine Ahnung wie es geht? Schwester holen, die muss es dir zeigen! Sie trgt die Verantwortung! Sonst wrde ichs verweigern! Ich mache nichts, was ich nicht schonmal gezeigt bekommen habe und mir nicht zutraue! Beim Waschen kann man so einiges vergeigen! Ich mache es nun lnger alleine, aber auch mir wurde erstmal erklrt was zu tun ist und ich habe beim ersten mal mit einer Schwester zusammen gewaschen! Vorallem bei bettlgrigen!


Das habe ich doch schon versucht, das brauchst du mir auch nicht zu erzhlen, dass man dabei was falsch machen kann, glaub mir deshalb ist es ja so eine miese Station.
Ich kann es aber auch nicht verweigern, weil ich im Umkreis kein anderes Krankenhaus habe, was soll ich denn sonst machen? Und ich habe nur noch zwei Wochen vor mir, da wre es dumm jetzt abzubrechen und dann die fast 3 Wochen umsonst gemacht zu haben, denn KPP ist einfach nur die pure Qual, ich will schlielich nicht in die Pflege, sondern als Mediziner arbeiten, aber das ist dann natrlich nur meine Meinung (die sich leider durch die Erfahrung im KPP gebildet hat).
Die sind einfach gefrustet und lassen es an uns Praktikanten aus, da kann man nix ndern, aber ich wollte mich doch nur ausmeckern  :Oh nee...:

----------


## PRIND

Verstehe das Problem nicht....

Du hast den Pflegekrften gesagt, dass sie dich bitte einweisen sollen und sie haben es nicht gemacht. Das ist natrlich tzend und htte mich dazu gebracht mit der Stationsleitung, oder in nchster Instanz mit der PDL zu sprechen. Wenn man vernnftig mit den Leuten spricht, sollte das kein Problem sein. Letztendlich ist es ja auch so, dass du der Station momentan mehr nutzt, als sie dir, denn das KPP brauchst du momentan ja noch nicht wirklich. Du bist denen als Praktikantin - im Regelfall - ja eine groe Hilfe. 

Davon abgesehen sind generell frs KPP zwei Punkte wichtig:

1. "Kleinkriege" zwischen Pflege und rzten ignorieren. Als Praktikantin hast du damit eh nichts am Hut, auch wenns nervt. Sowas kommt leider auf vielen Stationen vor und seitdem es in der Pflege v.a. in greren Husern eine immer strkere Autonomisierung gibt, werden solche Konflikte leider auch wohl nicht seltener.

2. Das KPP ist unntz, sowohl was den Umfang angeht, als auch die Umsetzung auf vielen Stationen. Den Umgang mit dem Patienten, das Kennenlernen der Strukturen in einem Krankenhaus usw., also all die sinnvollen Dinge die auch fr Medizinstudenten wichtig sind, knnte man in einem anders strukturierten und spezifischeren Pflichtpraktikum besser machen. Leider ist es aber ein notwendiges und da muss man einfach durch. Wenn es wie bei dir nicht so gut luft, hast du nur zwei Optionen: Augen zu und durch und hier mal Dampf ablassen (so wie du es gemacht hast  :Smilie: ), oder neue Station suchen.

Mein Tip: Halte die letzten Tage noch durch, bis du die 30 voll hast und genie danach lieber die Freizeit vor dem Studium. Im Studium selbst bleibt dir in der Regel mehr als genug Zeit fr 3 Monate und dann brauchst du ja sogar nur noch 2 Monate.

LG

----------


## Anne92

@PRIND: danke dir, dass stimmt ich zieh das jetzt einfach durch und gut ist, aber ich hatte nach der gestrigen Schicht echt keine Geduld mehr und musste es raus lassen, da man das der Familie ja nicht erklren kann, dass man ein Praktikum macht, welches eigentlich nichts mit dem Studium zu tun hat und sich darber beschweren will.
Naja, aber ich finde du hast schon damit, dass das KPP unntz ist, da ich mal annehme, dass wir whrend der Famulatur und des PJs doch genug von der KH Struktur mitbekommen werden oder irre ich mich da?!

Aber ich wnsche allen anderen KPPlern hoffentlich Spa und gehe jetzt erstmal meine Freizeit genieen  ::-dance:

----------


## coeur

Ich hab jetzt noch genau 11 Arbeitstage (heute Sptdienst bei dem super Wetter  :Keks: ) und es, denke ich, ganz gut getroffen.
Ich bin auf der Wirbelsulenstation gelandet: Pflegerisch gehen die Patienten echt klar, einige sind konservativ und ohnehin selbststndig, die anderen kurz nach der OP auch gut zu mobilisieren. Zwischen Schwestern und rzten ist das Klima gut, allerdings ist die Stimmung unter den Schwestern total daneben. Mir soll's recht sein: Die sollen sich schn auf sich konzentrieren, dann haben sie nicht so viel Zeit, ihren Frust an mir auszulassen.  :Grinnnss!: 
Da es mein letztes Tertial ist bin ich schon relativ routiniert und hab das Glck, auf Station sehr viel alleine machen zu drfen. Infusionen vorbereiten, anhngen, umstpseln etc., Clexane spritzen, Redons wechseln und gestern erfolgreich am Patienten Blut abgenommen.  :Grinnnss!:  Mal gucken, wann ich mich auf das Angebot des einen Arztes traue, meine erste Viggo zu legen.

Trotzdem nervt mich auch auf dieser Station, was ich bisher berall so erlebt habe.
Es wird unheimlich unstrukturiert gearbeitet: Niemand wei Bescheid, niemand ist zustndig und niemand ist besonders motiviert. Ein bisschen mehr Organisation und standartisierte Ablufe knnten da echt mehr Effizienz bringen, die letztendlich auch den Patienten zugute kme.

Ab Montag ist die Stationsleitung wieder da, mal schauen, wie es dann weitergeht; ich freu mich jedenfalls, es bald hinter mir zu haben und versuch irgendwie, das Beste draus zu machen. Ich kann trotzdem nur jedem raten, so viel wie mglich vor dem Studium zu machen. Den Wert der Semesterferien lernt man erst zu schtzen, wenn man sie nicht in vollen Zgen auskosten kann.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

KPP Lehrkrankenhaus der Uni Marburg auf der Inneren

Faule Schwestern: kenn ich aus meinem KPP auch, einfach ignorieren. Ich hatte eine, wenn die gesehen hat dass ich mit auf Visite bin hat sich mich hergerufen und ich musste fr sie Botengnge machen (musste ich sonst fr keinen machen). Bei der Visite hab ich also nur einmal mitgemacht und davon auch nur 2 Patienten. Aber immerhin besser als nix denk ich mir.

Waschen, Toilettengnge: hab ich sowohl selber als auch allein gemacht, kam immer auf die Mobilitt oder das Gewicht des Patienten an. Wir hatten einen Patienten, der hatte Durchfall ohne Ende bei ca. 160 kg und ich hab die Bettpfanne nicht allein hervorgekommen, da hab ich mir dann auch ne Schwester kommen lassen, hatte keine Lust in Kacka zu baden  :EEK!: 

Clexane: Durfe ich in meinen wirklich seltenen Sptschichten bei einigen Schwestern spritzen, bei einigen auch nicht, was ich aber auch vollkommen ok fand, da man es als KPP`ler wohl eigentlich gar nicht darf, zumindest nicht in der Klinik wo ich war.

Untersuchungen: War bei EKG, ERCP, Rntgen, CT, Darmspiegelung, Magenspiegelung, OP Gesichtschirurgie (Facelift), Katheteruntersuchungen, Leichenschau, Notaufnahme (Flex im Oberschenkel, mit Hackebeil in Finger gehackt, ...) - ich wollte zur Chirurgie auf die NA, Innere fand ich da nicht sooo spannend fr  :hmmm...: 

rzte: Die meisten haben es absolut toll erklrt was sie da machen, auch beim ERCP stellte sich direkt ein Arzt zu mir und hat gesagt was wir dort sehen, .... Genauso im Herzzentrum und auf Station. Pauschal kann man sagen, bis auf einen OA und den CA waren alle suuuper nett.

PJ`ler: Haben mich an sich Blutabnehmen lassen - sehr mutig.

----------


## Gesocks

Ich scheine den Dreh raus zu haben; mittlerweile treffe ich auch schwierigere Venen und darf seit heute ohne Begleitung  :Grinnnss!:  Einen kleinen Herzinfarkt inkl. Kurzlehrgang EKG, Klinische Chemie und Herzauskultation des konsultierten Kardiologen gab's auch - ziemlich geil!

----------


## Stan.

Bin auf ner unfallchirurgischen Station und finds auch super!

Zum einen mach ich natrlich die Standardsachen wie Betten berziehen und aus der Zentrale holen, Pat. duschen u. einkleiden etc. pp.  zum anderen darf ich aber auch immer bei der Visite mitgehen, Verbnde wechseln, Wunden desinfizieren, bei Ultraschall- und Endoskopieuntersuchungen dabei sein usw.  Heute durfte ich zu einer wahnsinnig interessanten (aber auch recht martialisch anmutenden) OP mitgehen, bei der einer Dame im Rahmen eines Debridgements die komplette Haut des Unterschenkels und teilweise die Haut des Oberschenkels bis zum Muskelgewebe entfernt wurde.

Sonen Kleinkrieg zwischen Schwestern und rzten gibts auf der Station auch nicht und die Schwestern sind echt alle voll okay, nett, hilfsbereit und erklren mir viel wenn ich frage.

Ich hab noch 7 Tage und glaub, den Rest des KPPs (60 Tage) mach ich auf der gleichen Station.

----------


## nessii_5

Hab heute mein erstes easyflow alleine gewechselt  :Big Grin:  und nen DK gezogen :Smilie: 
Ich bin so glcklich, dass ich so eine tolle Station gefunden habe, nachdem es letztes mal so schrecklich war :Smilie: )

----------


## Skydi

> Ich scheine den Dreh raus zu haben; mittlerweile treffe ich auch schwierigere Venen und darf seit heute ohne Begleitung  Einen kleinen Herzinfarkt inkl. Kurzlehrgang EKG, Klinische Chemie und Herzauskultation des konsultierten Kardiologen gab's auch - ziemlich geil!


Wo machst du?

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Jungs...Mdels....das Leben hat wieder einen Sinn...ich durfte heute mal so richtig an den Optisch....einfach geile Sache da mal mitmachen zu drfen...ich kanns net mal so richtig in Worte fassen  :Party:

----------


## coeur

"Du bist doch Medizinstudentin, oder? Richte mir mal ein groes Labor und TSH und geh in die 11 abnehmen. Danke!"

Ein Stich, ein Treffer!

 :love:  :love:  :love:

----------


## Gesocks

> Wo machst du?


Mein Uniklinikum  :Love: 
Mehr sag' ich nicht, sonst findet mich noch einer  :bhh:

----------


## Sticks

Ich bin momentan wieder richtig froh das KPP nicht absolvieren zu mssen. Gerade arbeite ich einen von meinen drei freien Monaten als Operationstechnischer Assistent in meiner alten Klinik, bezahlt nach Tarif versteht sich.
Es ist schn als Medizinstudent und OTA zurck zu kehren. Die rzte haben das Interesse mir besonders viel zu erzhlen und Fachwissen noch vertiefter als frher aus zu tauschen. Sehr nett. Neben meinen normalen Ttigkeiten darf ich vermehrt als frher z.B nhen.

----------


## tsingtao2

Morgen geht es bei mir los! Irgendwie freu ich mich, irgendwie aber auch nicht. Werde versuchen das beste daraus zu machen! Ich muss auf jeden Fall nicht Schicht arbeiten!  :Smilie:

----------


## Natik92

Und wie war es heute?  :Smilie: 
Ich hoffe, dass du eine Station mit nettem Pflegepersonal erwischt hast - das ist meiner Meinung nach das A und O eines abwechslungsreichen Praktikums.

----------


## Freund der Medizin

Ich hasse, hasse, hasse dieses Pflegepraktikum. Wer hat sich nur so einen Schwachsinn ausgedacht, dass es gleich drei Monate sein mssen?! Ich hoffe, dass ich whrenddessen nicht verdumme.

----------


## Natik92

ber Sinn oder Unsinn des Pflegepraktikums lsst sich ja bekanntlich sehr gut streiten  :Big Grin: 
Grundstzlich halte ich es fr wichtig, so ein Praktikum mal gemacht zu haben, um als Arzt auch mal die andere Seite kennen zu lernen. Aber dass das Praktikum ganze 3 Monate dauert, ist wirklich bertrieben.
Ich zum Beispiel habe dieses Jahr mein Abi gemacht und wollte vor dem Studium schonmal 2 Monate KPP ableisten. Ich habe jetzt ber einen Monat hinter mich gebracht und das letzte mal was wirklich neues gelernt, habe ich nach anderthalb Wochen und vor kurzem zwischendurch mal das Fden ziehen. 
Besonders deprimierend ist es, wenn ich fast nur Betten beziehen und auf Klingeln gehen darf - aber was solls?! Auch diese Zeit geht vorbei. Auerdem macht doch zumindest der Patientenkontakt Spa  :Grinnnss!: 

In diesem Sinne: Mach das beste draus und behalte immer dein Ziel vor Augen, dann geht das mit der Motivation gleich viel besser  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sticks

> Ich bin momentan wieder richtig froh das KPP nicht absolvieren zu mssen. Gerade arbeite ich einen von meinen drei freien Monaten als Operationstechnischer Assistent in meiner alten Klinik, bezahlt nach Tarif versteht sich.
> Es ist schn als Medizinstudent und OTA zurck zu kehren. Die rzte haben das Interesse mir besonders viel zu erzhlen und Fachwissen noch vertiefter als frher aus zu tauschen. Sehr nett. Neben meinen normalen Ttigkeiten darf ich vermehrt als frher z.B nhen.



Ich hatte vergessen anzusprechen, dass ich zwei Tag bezahlten Urlaub bekomme  :hmmm...:

----------


## Natik92

Das hrt sich doch gut an...obwohl...eigentlich msste man ja neidisch werden...aber es sei dir gegnnt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sticks

Danke :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> ...vllt ist das auch nicht ungewhnliches, aber letztes mal wurde ich bld angemacht, sobald ich mal etwas zu den krankheiten der patienten gefragte habe, und mir wurde gesagt "du bist hier in einem pflegepraktikum, nicht bei den rzten, also hat dich das nicht zu interessieren".. HM, HALLO?!)


 :Grinnnss!:  Genau dasselbe musste ich mir auch in meinem2. KPP an der Uni anhren. Fand ich total unmglich. Aber freut euch alle auf eure erste Famulatur. Das kommt einem vor wie im 7. Himmel, wenn man pltzlich nichts mehr mit Schwestern zu tun hat (ich hab kein Problem mit den meisten Schwestern.. nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht..  :Grinnnss!:   ) .. und rztliche Ttigkeiten verrichten darf...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

echt mies. aber das sind die schwestern die neidisch sind und vielleicht auch lieber nen andren job htten.
lass se reden ...und wie miss_verstndnis schon schreibt, freu dich auf die famulatur.

ich fr meinen teil werde eine davon auf jeden fall in der klink machen wo ich mein kpp gemacht habe - hab ich da schon angedroht  :hmmm...:

----------


## nessii_5

> Genau dasselbe musste ich mir auch in meinem2. KPP an der Uni anhren. Fand ich total unmglich. Aber freut euch alle auf eure erste Famulatur. Das kommt einem vor wie im 7. Himmel, wenn man pltzlich nichts mehr mit Schwestern zu tun hat (ich hab kein Problem mit den meisten Schwestern.. nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht..   ) .. und rztliche Ttigkeiten verrichten darf...


oh jaaa, da freue ich mich jetzt schon total drauf (auch wenns noch seeeeehr lange dauert bis dahin)  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich habe eine kurze Frage an euch; wann habt ihr euch fr's KPP beworben resp. welche Vorlaufzeit von Bewerbung bis Praktikumsbeginn hattet ihr?
Ich bin jetzt im letzten Schuljahr und berlege, ob ich mich schon vor dem Abi um einen Platz bewerben muss, um dann genau die drei Monate zwischen Abi und Studiumbeginn zu bekommen?
Andererseits wrde ich mich am liebsten erst um das Praktikum kmmern, wenn das Abi durch ist und ich weiss, ob ich berhaupt eine realistische Chance auf einen Studienplatz in absehbarer Zeit habe, sonst 'verfllt' das Praktikum ja bis zum Physikum wieder..?

----------


## Zeolith

Manche Schwestern haben die Empathie eines Misthaufens...wenn man so verbittert ist sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen.

Mal eine Frage, ich will ja mein KPP verkrzen und nur 45 Tage machen. Wer wre der beste Ansprechpartner das zu nderen? Meinen Praktikumsvertrag habe ich in der Personalabteilung des KH gemacht. Mit der Pflegedienstleitung hatte ich noch nichts am Hut.
Auerdem will ich versuchen auf eine andere Station zu kommen.

LG Zeolith

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Dann geh am besten wieder zur Personalabteilung....brigens gehts in der Famu auch nicht ohne Schwestern. Und man sollte ggf. sich auch nicht zu schade zu sein, auch mal ein Bett frisch zu beziehn oder den Patienten sein Essen zu richten. Wie schon der Oberarzt gestern zu mir meinte....stell dich gut mit den Schwestern!!

----------


## Zeolith

Das stand doch gar nicht zur Debatte?! Das sind schlielich meine Hauptaufgaben neben Putzen und Essenausteilen.
Ich meinte den prinzipiellen Umgang einiger Pflegekrfte mit den Patienten, manche machen den Job anscheinend schon zu lange und sind ZU abgebrt.

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich habe eine kurze Frage an euch; wann habt ihr euch fr's KPP beworben resp. welche Vorlaufzeit von Bewerbung bis Praktikumsbeginn hattet ihr?
> Ich bin jetzt im letzten Schuljahr und berlege, ob ich mich schon vor dem Abi um einen Platz bewerben muss, um dann genau die drei Monate zwischen Abi und Studiumbeginn zu bekommen?
> Andererseits wrde ich mich am liebsten erst um das Praktikum kmmern, wenn das Abi durch ist und ich weiss, ob ich berhaupt eine realistische Chance auf einen Studienplatz in absehbarer Zeit habe, sonst 'verfllt' das Praktikum ja bis zum Physikum wieder..?


Ich hab mich damals im Mai beworben und im Juli angefangen, da hatte ich auch noch keine Abiergebnisse o.. und habe mir trotzdem die 3 Monate gegeben ;) 
Aber ich denke, du wirst auch kurzfristig was finden, musst dann aber ggf. damit rechnen, dass du nicht auf deiner Wunschstation landest (ich wurde auch vom KH zugeteilt). Ob das Praktikum verfllt, hngt vom Bundesland ab, informier' dich mal bei den LPAs.  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na komm Nynaeve, wenn du keinen Studienplatz bekommst fress ich nen Besen.^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Dann geh am besten wieder zur Personalabteilung....brigens gehts in der Famu auch nicht ohne Schwestern. Und man sollte ggf. sich auch nicht zu schade zu sein, auch mal ein Bett frisch zu beziehn oder den Patienten sein Essen zu richten. Wie schon der Oberarzt gestern zu mir meinte....stell dich gut mit den Schwestern!!


Ich seh das ein wenig anders. Natrlich sollte man mit der Pflege klarkommen- ein gutes Verhltnis macht viel mehr Spa und erleichtert einem die Arbeit. Jedoch sehe ich es weder als Famulantin noch spter als rztin als meine Aufgabe Betten zu beziehen oder Essen zu richten. Das sind fr mich ganz klar pflegerische Ttigkeiten und ich kenne auch keinen Arzt der Betten beziehen wrde in der Klinik. Mal nach dem Nadellegen die Infusion gleich anzuhngen o.. ist klar... aber ansonsten denke ich hat man auf Station genug zu tun, sodass man nicht Zeit mit Aufgaben verschwenden muss, die eigentlich eindeutig Pflegerisch sind..

----------


## Nynaeve

> Ich hab mich damals im Mai beworben und im Juli angefangen, da hatte ich auch noch keine Abiergebnisse o.. und habe mir trotzdem die 3 Monate gegeben ;) 
> Aber ich denke, du wirst auch kurzfristig was finden, musst dann aber ggf. damit rechnen, dass du nicht auf deiner Wunschstation landest (ich wurde auch vom KH zugeteilt). Ob das Praktikum verfllt, hngt vom Bundesland ab, informier' dich mal bei den LPAs.


Okay, dann werde ich nach den Ferien erstmal das LPA in NRW anschreiben und danach mal konkret in der Klinik anfragen, wie ausgelastet die so sind mit Praktikanten.
Die Station ist mir erstmal schnuppe, da ich ohnehin in eine rein psychiatrische Klinik mchte (die praktischerweise nur 10 Min. von mir Zuhause entfernt liegt)...bliebe natrlich auch noch zu klren, auf welcher Station ich dort berhaupt als Praktikantin ttig sein darf, damit mir das KPP anerkannt wird.



@Emilia
Danke fr deine optimistischen Worte, aber ich glaube das erst, wenn ich mein Abizeugnis in der Hand halte und rechne erstmal mit dem 'worst case', um nicht allzu enttuscht zu sein  ::-oopss:

----------


## lio

> Okay, dann werde ich nach den Ferien erstmal das LPA in NRW anschreiben und danach mal konkret in der Klinik anfragen, wie ausgelastet die so sind mit Praktikanten.
> Die Station ist mir erstmal schnuppe, da ich ohnehin in eine rein psychiatrische Klinik mchte (die praktischerweise nur 10 Min. von mir Zuhause entfernt liegt)...bliebe natrlich auch noch zu klren, auf welcher Station ich dort berhaupt als Praktikantin ttig sein darf, damit mir das KPP anerkannt wird.


Das KPP verfllt in NRW definitiv, das steht ganz eindeutig im Merkblatt… Das ein KPP in einer rein psychatrischen Klinik berhaupt anerkannt wird, wrd ich auf jeden Fall vorher schriftlich besttigen lassen. Das Pflegepraktikum kann man in NRW brigens nicht mehr im Voraus anerkennen lassen, sondern legt die Besttigung erst zur Anmeldung zum Physikum vor. Wenn das LPA also spontan entscheidet, dass Psychiatrie zu wenig _Pflege_ ist, dann wirst du halt nicht zugelassen  :Nixweiss: 
Wir hatten bei der Physikumsanmeldung echt Stress mit diesem blden Pflegepraktikum, ich wrd da echt kein Risiko eingehen ^^ Ich musste mir noch mal besttigen lassen, dass ich _berwiegend_ Grundpflege gemacht habe, einer Kommilitonin haben zwei Tage gefehlt, eine hatte doch tatschlich 26 statt 24 Monate vor dem Studium mit dem KPP angefangen und eine andere Kommilitonin hatte bei Praktikumsbeginn ihr Abizeugnis noch nicht.

----------


## Nynaeve

> Das KPP verfllt in NRW definitiv, das steht ganz eindeutig im Merkblatt Das ein KPP in einer rein psychatrischen Klinik berhaupt anerkannt wird, wrd ich auf jeden Fall vorher schriftlich besttigen lassen. Das Pflegepraktikum kann man in NRW brigens nicht mehr im Voraus anerkennen lassen, sondern legt die Besttigung erst zur Anmeldung zum Physikum vor. Wenn das LPA also spontan entscheidet, dass Psychiatrie zu wenig _Pflege_ ist, dann wirst du halt nicht zugelassen 
> Wir hatten bei der Physikumsanmeldung echt Stress mit diesem blden Pflegepraktikum, ich wrd da echt kein Risiko eingehen ^^ Ich musste mir noch mal besttigen lassen, dass ich _berwiegend_ Grundpflege gemacht habe, einer Kommilitonin haben zwei Tage gefehlt, eine hatte doch tatschlich 26 statt 24 Monate vor dem Studium mit dem KPP angefangen und eine andere Kommilitonin hatte bei Praktikumsbeginn ihr Abizeugnis noch nicht.


Meine Gte, wieso machen die denn so ein Geschiss um dieses Praktikum? Hauptsache ist doch, dass man es absolviert hat, haben die es so ntig, die Studenten zu schikanieren  :Oh nee...: 
Vielleicht warte ich doch einfach ab und hoffe, dass das KPP abgeschafft ist, wenn ich kurz vor dem Physikum stehe  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke dir auf jeden Fall schonmal fr die 'Warnung', ich werde mir auf jeden Fall alles schriftlich besttigen lassen, um keine bse berrschung zu erleben und auf jeden Fall erst beginnen, wenn ich offiziell mein Abizeugnis habe (auch wenn ich dadurch dann einen Monat, in dem nur die mndlichen Nachprfungen stattfinden, verliere).

----------


## Kandra

> Ich seh das ein wenig anders. Natrlich sollte man mit der Pflege klarkommen- ein gutes Verhltnis macht viel mehr Spa und erleichtert einem die Arbeit. Jedoch sehe ich es weder als Famulantin noch spter als rztin als meine Aufgabe Betten zu beziehen oder Essen zu richten. Das sind fr mich ganz klar pflegerische Ttigkeiten und ich kenne auch keinen Arzt der Betten beziehen wrde in der Klinik. Mal nach dem Nadellegen die Infusion gleich anzuhngen o.. ist klar... aber ansonsten denke ich hat man auf Station genug zu tun, sodass man nicht Zeit mit Aufgaben verschwenden muss, die eigentlich eindeutig Pflegerisch sind..


Wenn du als Famulant / studentische Hilfskraft beim Blut abnehmen oder Nadel legen das Bett versaust, ist es schon klug und nett den Schwestern das 1. zu beichten und 2. anzubieten das Bett neu zu beziehen. Gehrt fr mich einfach zur guten Erziehung dazu und schafft ein angenehmes Klima. Sollte man mal wirklich derart im Stress sein, dass man wirklich keine Zeit hat um das Bett neu zu machen, wird dir das aber auch keine Schwester bel nehmen. Hab bisher 3mal das Bett eingesaut und hab genau 1 mal das Bett selber neu bezogen bzw selbst da hat mir dann ein Praktikant auf der Station geholfen.

----------


## Asclepia

Ich habe schon so einige Betten mit rzten die "mein" Bett dreckig gemacht haben beim EK anhngen bezogen! Das wirkt gleich erzieherisch, man kann ja auch einfach etwas aufpassen und zB Tupfer drunter legen. 
Zudem sage ich es den "speziellen Kandidaten" aber auch vorher, man kennt ja seine Pappenheimer  :Grinnnss!:  
Es muss ja nun nicht sein, das man 3x am Tag das Bett bezieht, gerade wenn Patienten komplett immobil, instabil und 1000 Kabel um sich rumm haben. 
Also, etwas aufpassen hilft! Arroganz wird gleich abtrainiert, bei arabischen rzten gegenber weiblichen Pflegepersonal besonders.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Wenn du als Famulant / studentische Hilfskraft beim Blut abnehmen oder Nadel legen das Bett versaust, ist es schon klug und nett den Schwestern das 1. zu beichten und 2. anzubieten das Bett neu zu beziehen. Gehrt fr mich einfach zur guten Erziehung dazu und schafft ein angenehmes Klima. Sollte man mal wirklich derart im Stress sein, dass man wirklich keine Zeit hat um das Bett neu zu machen, wird dir das aber auch keine Schwester bel nehmen. Hab bisher 3mal das Bett eingesaut und hab genau 1 mal das Bett selber neu bezogen bzw selbst da hat mir dann ein Praktikant auf der Station geholfen.


Das ist ja was ganz anderes und von Bett-Beziehen-nachdem-man-selbiges-beim-Blutabnehmen-eingesaut-hat, war ja auch eigentlich nicht die Rede..  Das ist ja eine Selbstverstndlichkeit, dass  man das den Schwestern sagt..

----------


## Kandra

Dann hab ich deinen Post falsch interpretiert und nix gesagt  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

> Ich seh das ein wenig anders. Natrlich sollte man mit der Pflege klarkommen- ein gutes Verhltnis macht viel mehr Spa und erleichtert einem die Arbeit. Jedoch sehe ich es weder als Famulantin noch spter als rztin als meine Aufgabe Betten zu beziehen oder Essen zu richten. Das sind fr mich ganz klar pflegerische Ttigkeiten und ich kenne auch keinen Arzt der Betten beziehen wrde in der Klinik. Mal nach dem Nadellegen die Infusion gleich anzuhngen o.. ist klar... aber ansonsten denke ich hat man auf Station genug zu tun, sodass man nicht Zeit mit Aufgaben verschwenden muss, die eigentlich eindeutig Pflegerisch sind..


Ich kenne gleich zwei, eine Oberrztin und einen Assistenten am Ende seiner Weiterbildung. Natrlich kein komplettes Bett; aber eine Decke, Kopfkissen oder Laken ohne Zeitnot und bei mobilen Patienten durchaus, wenn man halt schonmal da ist. Solang nicht lehrmeisterhaft oder offensichtliche Heuchelei finde ich's auch ziemlich cool; Aufgabe ist es natrlich nicht. Hier an der Uniklinik gibt es auch eine O, von der die Pflege schwrmt, weil sie sich bei Notstand auch fr die Klingel nicht zu schade ist, beim Lagern hilft oder ein Getrnk vorbeibringt.

Heute war Dolmetschen angesagt: Sofort bei nchster Gelegenheit wird Franzsisch belegt; geht ja gar nicht klar!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich finde, dass man sich auch spter als Arzt nicht zu fein sein sollte mal einer Schwester zu helfen, schlielich ist man als Arzt auch nicht Gott und ne Schwester nicht das eigene Personal.
Bei mir im KPP waren die rzte teils zu faul um Braunlenpapier und div. Kappen in den Mll zu werfen und haben diese im Bett der Patienten entsorgt - geht gar nicht  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ich finde, dass man sich auch spter als Arzt nicht zu fein sein sollte mal einer Schwester zu helfen, schlielich ist man als Arzt auch nicht Gott und ne Schwester nicht das eigene Personal.
> Bei mir im KPP waren die rzte teils zu faul um Braunlenpapier und div. Kappen in den Mll zu werfen und haben diese im Bett der Patienten entsorgt - geht gar nicht


stimmt ich werde nicht gott  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## WackenDoc

Der Punkt ist aber,dass man in der Regel dafr keine Zeit hat, die Betten zu beziehen, dem Patienten Getrnke zu bringen oder sonstige pflegerische Ttigkeiten zu verrichten.
Es ist ja was anderes, wenn man seinen Mll nach dem Viggolegen wegrumt.
Es ist auch was anderes, wenn man im Dienst mal hilft nen Patienten im Bett hoch zu ziehen. Wobei ich mir das auch berlegen wrde, wenn die Pflegekraft mir gegenber pampig ist.
Aber ich bezieh sicher kein Bett und geh auch nicht auf ne Klingel.

Oft ist dieses "da bricht man sich ja als Arzt keinen Zacken aus der Krone" ne ziemlich einseitige Angelegenheit.

Ich habs genauso auf meiner ersten Station erlebt: Da ist man nett zur Pflege, untersttzt auch wenns geht und wird nur angepampt, es wird erwartet, dass man Patienten durch die Gegend kutschiert und Blut selber ins Labor bringt (auch gerne whrend die Pflege Pause macht)-und das bei 3-4 berstunden tglich und als es hart auf hart kam, hat die Pflege uns schn reingerissen. Herzlichen Dank.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

nee, das ist echt nicht die aufgabe. aber ich denke WENN man zeit hat, dann kann man ruhig mal nen Wasser reichen und muss nicht erst die Schwester rufen, wenn man neben dem patieten steht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asclepia

Ja es sollte ein geben und ein nehmen sein. Und auch die Pflege bernimmt meist ziemlich viele rztliche Aufgaben, auch weil der Pat. oftmals sonst lange warten wird, sei es Blutkulturen abnehmen, Kreuzproben, Labor ausdrucken oder auch EKs umhngen. Zudem finde ich es einfach dreist wenn sich geweigert wird ne packung sterile Kompressen drunter zu legen beim Arterie legen. Da ist doch klar, das man alles einsaut. Manche gehen dann mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht weg oder sagen bei der Visite "dir mach ich heute die Schicht so richtig schwer". 
Ganz ehrlich, dann mache ich gar nichts mehr. Und Zeit fr ein Glas Wasser einschenken sollte ja nun schonmal sein, beim reanimieren hab ich dazu blos auch keine Zeit  :hmmm...:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

@Fragensteller(in) bezglich Bewerbung:

Also ich habe mich so Anfang Juli beworben, habe drei vier Tage spter eine Antwort bekommen und zwei Wochen spter angefangen. Ist aber auch ein relativ kleines Krankenhaus. Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich fr die Charite in Berlin ein Jahr vorher beworben und meinte, dass das wohl auch relativ ntig so war.

----------


## Sticks

Ich hab heute eine Rotatorenmanchetten Rekonstruktion Assistieren knnen. Die rzte und wollen mir immer mehr Input geben.

----------


## timothy007

Ich habe heute mein Krankenpflegepraktikum nach gerade einmal drei Tagen abgebrochen und zweifel an meinem Wunsch, Medizin studieren zu wollen, wie eigentlich nie zuvor. Ich war auf einer internistischen Intensivstation, das Klima war OK (weder besonders gut, noch besonders schlecht). Ich durfte auch recht viel machen - in den drei Tagen durfte ich bei einer Bronchioskopie assistieren, selbstndig Blut- und Urinproben nehmen, Blutgasanalysen durchfhren, Perfusoren und andere Medikamente stellen, Arterien und ZVKs ziehen (alles unter Anleitung natrlich) - mit Waschen, Essen bringen und Co hatte ich nichts zu tun (das Waschen wollte man einem unbezahlten Praktikanten nicht zumuten und Essen gabs nicht, da alle ber Magensonden ernhrt wurden).

Dass die innere Medizin langfristig nicht mein Wunschziel ist, war mir schon lange klar. Ich kann mich grundstzlich erstmal eher fr chirurgische Fcher wie HNO, MKG oder Plastische/Rekonstruktive Chirurgie begeistern. Dass ich aber so wenig Interesse an Lunge, Leber, Niere und Co entwickel, htte ich nicht gedacht. Der Arzt war am ersten Tag noch sehr bemht, mir viel zu erklren - er merkte aber recht schnell, dass ich kein Interesse an seinen Reden aufbauen konnte, sodass er diese dann auch recht schnell wieder einstellte. Obwohl ich soviel selber machen durfte, war der Alltag gruselig eintnig. Patienten lagern, Blut abnehmen, Patienten lagern, Infusionen und Perfusoren vorbereiten und anbringen, Patienten lagern, Blut abnehmen...und so weiter...

Da die Patienten alle im Koma lagen oder zumindest stark sediert wurden, war hier keinerlei Kommunikation mglich. Ich bin nach drei Tagen im Praktikum an "Langeweile" gescheitert. Es waren weder das Personal, noch die Leichen, noch die Krankheiten...es war die Langeweile an der Sache selbst...und jetzt frag ich mich wahrhaftig inwieweit das alles Sinn machen soll  :Frown:

----------


## Sticks

Also nach drei Tagen schon Langeweile verspren obwohl man eine ganze Menge durchfhren darf klingt schon stark nach einem Desinteresse des Faches. Wenn ich auf dem Bau alleine ein Haus bauen darf, wrde es mir trotzdem nicht gefallen...
Vielleicht musst du auch einfach nur deine Fachabteilung finden, versuche so viele Einblicke wie mglich zu bekommen.

Und das Praktikum wieder aufnehmen, sonst wird das nix bis zum Physikum und nachher knntest du dich doch noch rgern.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

@timothy: Studierst du denn schon?

----------


## timothy007

@taschentuchgourmet
Nein, ich studiere noch nicht, habe mich aber zum Wintersemester beworben und rechne eigentlich auch mit einem Studienplatz.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wieso mchtest du denn Medizin studieren?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also ich kann dir da schon irgendwo zustimmen. Auch bei mir auf der Dermatologie ist es (aus meiner Praktikantensicht) vom Ablauf her jeden Tag dasselbe. Aber durch die Patienten kommt wirklich jeden Tag Abwechslung rein. Auerdem macht es mir einfach Spa mit dem Team, mit dem ich arbeiten darf :> Somit geht diese Eintnigkeit eigentlich eher unter, auch wenn man meist dasselbe tut (auch als Arzt oder Professor ;) Im Prinzip ist es fr die da auch nur Visite und Basaliome oder so entfernen. Zumindest sehe ich das so aus meiner Position als Praktikant  :Big Grin: )
Inwiefern der Patientenkontakt auf einer Intensivstation gegeben ist, wei ich nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen von meinen Besuchen auf der Intensiv hier, dass die meisten nicht so wirklich fit sind im Vergleich zu anderen Stationen. So kann das schon mal langweilig wirken, aber anscheinend gibt es auch Menschen, denen diese Arbeit Spa macht - dir wohl nicht ;) Ich wrde mich auch weiterhin umschauen auf anderen Stationen! Dann kannst du immer noch sagen, dass Medizin doch nichts ist, aber immerhin weit du es dann sicher.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich habe heute mal meine Tage zusammengezhlt und eine kleine Frage:
Ich habe vom 7. Mai (hab ja schon 2011 Abi gemacht, deshalb konnte ich schon so frh anfangen) bis zum einschlielich 28. Juni den ersten Teil meines KPPs gemacht, dann hatte ich Urlaub. Am 16. Juli habe ich wieder angefangen und mache jetzt bis zum 31. August. Damit msste ich doch eigentlich meine 90 Kalendertage haben, oder? Denn ein Famulant, der neu auf unserer Station ist, hat mir heute morgen gesagt, er kenne nur das Prinzip, dass exakt 30, 60 oder 90 Kalendertage ohne Unterbrechung angerechnet werden. Das ist doch nicht mehr so, oder?

p.s.:
Ich mache im Saarland mein KPP, und werde dort auch hchstwahrscheinlich (bald wei ichs hoffentlich  :hmmm...:  ) mein Studium beginnen. Von der Klinik (ist die Uniklinik in Homburg, die sollte es eigentlich wissen) habe ich dieses Merkblatt bekommen: http://www.saarland.de/dokumente/die...st_11_2011.pdf
Dort finde ich nichts von dieser 30, 60 oder 90 Tage Regelung. Ich sehe nur, dass man mindestens 30 Tage am Stck machen muss. Dieses Kriterium habe ich ja aber erfllt.

----------


## InflamedSoul

@iwishyouaniceday
Mh. Mal ohne Gewhr: Soweit ich wei gibt es diese Regelung offiziell wohl schon noch, man muss volle Blcke von jeweils 30 Tagen machen. 28 + 62 sind zwar auch 90, werden aber wohl vom Prfungsbro nicht so ohne weiteres anerkannt. Da aber genau die es sind, die darber entscheiden, wrde ich mich mal bei denen informieren...
Das hier sagt die FS Med in Bochum darber:
http://www.fsmed.rub.de/studium/pflegepraktikum.html

----------


## WackenDoc

War das ne Unterbrechung bei gleicher Station? Frag mal das zustndige LPA und lass die die Antwort schriftlich geben. Ansonsten frag die PDL die das so bescheinigt,als ob du durchgehend da warst(falls gleiches Haus)und dafr nen krzeren Gesamtzeitraum.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Die einzige Bedingung ist ja offensichtlich, dass ein Einzelabschnitt lediglich mindestens 30 Tage dauern muss (Im Merkblatt des Landesprfungsamt des Saarlandes sowie auf der Bochumer Seite, habe ich nichts gefunden bzgl. dass lediglich exakt 30, 60 oder 90 Tage anerkannt werden.). Das ist bei mir ja erfllt (erster Abschnitt: 53 Tage, zweiter bis 31. August: 47 Tage). Ich rufe im Zweifel einfach mal morgen an. 

Ich meine, es ist kein Problem, noch etwas zu verlngern, bis Semesterbeginn ist ja noch genug Zeit. Und auch obwohl die Pflege und vor allem die rzte super nett sind, bin ich nicht so extrem happy darauf, noch einen Monat ohne Bezahlung Bettpfannen zu leeren, wenn ich ja die 90 Tage schon voll hab. Einblicke hab ich jetzt genug gesehen und die Organisation der Pflege kenne ich jetzt ja auch mehr oder weniger.

p.s.:
@WackenDoc: Ja, ich hab die Station nicht gewechselt, bin von Anfang an auf der selben internistischen Station. Ich werde mal morgen den Pflegedienstleiter darauf ansprechen, vlt. wei er mehr. Das Prfungsamt kann ich auch mal kontaktieren, ist ne gute Idee!

----------


## Nurbanu

Auf der Bescheinigung knnen auch Fehlzeiten angegeben werden, die dann nicht mitgezhlt werden, sodass der Zeitraum z.B. 35 Tage umfasst, aber weil jemand 5 Tage zwischendrin gefehlt hat (Krankheit, sonstige Abwesenheit) drfen die nicht gezhlt werden und am Ende hat man nach 35 Tagen 30 Tage des KPP abgeleistet. 

http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/...t-z-krkpfl.pdf

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich werde dieses Zeugnis mit unterschreiben lassen:
http://www.saarland.de/dokumente/die..._KrPflD_dt.pdf
Dann kann ich den Urlaub ja unter "Ist unterbrochen worden von bis" eintragen, und das ganze KPP mir mit diesem einen Zeugnis bescheinigen. Aber auch da werde ich nachfragen, ich will da nicht noch vor dem Physikum in Bedrngnis kommen wegen einem Formfehler (na ja, erst mal muss ich berhaupt dieses WS zugelassen werden  :Grinnnss!:  )...

----------


## Kandra

Am einfachsten wre, wenn dir deine PDL einfach einen durchgehenden Zeitraum bescheinigt. Versuche das mal als erstes bevor du im LPA die Pferde scheu machst.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ja, so werde ich es wohl versuchen. Danke fr die Tipps!

----------


## maniac89

Heute das erste Essenstablett fallen gelassen..  :Jump:

----------


## nessii_5

und ich die erste reanimation miterlebt :S
ganz schn heftig..

----------


## Stan.

Wow, echt? Auf was fr einer Station bist du denn? Kommt das fter vor bei euch?

----------


## nessii_5

bin in der chirurgie. und es war jetzt das erste mal, seit ich da bin (heute sind genau 4 wochen rum). aber 2-3 tage bevor ich angefangen habe, wurde auch jemand reanimiert.
ob das jetzt hufig ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen?! :S

----------


## mathematicus

War auch auf der Chirurgie und habe 2 Reanimationen miterlebt (leider erfolglos..)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Heute das erste Essenstablett fallen gelassen..


Dafr wr ich whrend meines Praktikums ziemlich sicher erschossen worden.^^


Also ich hab whrend des Praktikums in der Chirurgie nichts spannendes erlebt..na gut..mein Kreislaufkollaps im OP vielleicht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## THawk

> War auch auf der Chirurgie und habe 2 Reanimationen miterlebt (leider erfolglos..)


Was macht ihr denn alle mit euren Patienten? 10 Monate Pflege-Zivi Chirurgie, 5 Monate Famulaturen, 1 Jahr PJ, 2,5 Jahre Berufserfahrung und noch keine einzige Reanimation auer im Notfallkurs an der Puppe.  :bhh:  Lasst eure Patienten mal heile!  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Notfallkurs an der Puppe? Als ich in der 8. oder so nen Erste Hilfe Kurs gemacht hab, und die Puppe erstmal ein wenig an der Wange ttscheln sollte um zu sehen ob sie reagiert (  :Grinnnss!:  ), meinte mein Lehrer, dass ich, wenn das ein echter Mensch gewesen wre und nicht bewusstlos, dann htte sptestens ich ihn damit bewusstlos geschlagen.  :Blush:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NatSan

Also ich habe meine 2 Monate ja auf der Okologie verbracht, da waren eh fast alle KR geschrieben, also keine reanimation, da war die sache schnell erledigt - leider :/

----------


## Kandra

Auf meiner Station sind in den 3 Monaten KPP 2 Patienten gestorben, freundlicherweise beide whrend ich frei hatte ^^

----------


## el suenio

Mein erstes Jahr in der Ausbildung ist vorbei, aber ich hab noch immer keinen Toten gesehen. Und das, obwohl ich jetzt einen Monat auf der Onkologie war. Da sind zwar mehrere Patienten gestorben, aber nicht in meinem Dienst. 
Reanimationen hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Nichts los, sozusagen :Nixweiss:  :hmmm...:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich wurde da mehr oder weniger ins kalte Wasser geworfen. "Sie mssen sich darauf einstellen, dass Sie auch Todesflle im Dienst miterleben werden. Halten Sie das aus?" Was blieb mir anderes brig, als Ja zu sagen und das ganze hat sich dann leider Gottes auch bewahrheitet und nach 3 Monaten hat meine Station 10 Todesflle zu beklagen. Gott sei Dank waren immer erfahrene Schwestern anwesend, die mir gezeigt haben, mit solchen Situationen professionell und einfhlsam umzugehen.

----------


## NatSan

Bei mir wars gleich der erste Tag...klar, am anfangs wars hart, aber mit der zeit ging es, und die schwestern haben einem da ja auch immer sehr geholfen. Also knapp 15 in 2 Monaten?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich war erst einen Monat auf der Dermatologie, da gabs glcklicherweise keine Reanimation... nur eine Lungenpatienten, die da lag, wre fast so weit gewesen o.O Das war aber eine Viertel Stunde vor meinem Dienst

----------


## Asclepia

Ich arbeite auf einer 26 Betten Intensiv und mein negativer Spitzenrekord lag bei 4 Reanimationen in einer Woche (7 Arbeitstage) und in einem Frhdienst 3x reanimiert, 2mal allerdings der selbe. Erst letztens hatte ich nach 1,5 h Ambubebeutelung Blasen an beiden Hnden jeweils Daumen, Zeige und Mittelfinger. Eigentlich fast keine Woche ohne Reanimation bei uns. Man gewhnt sich dran. Allerdings bis auf einmal immer erfolgreich oder zumindest noch halbwegs stabil in den OP gebracht.

----------


## EVT

ich war auch auf ner groen intensiv mit schockraum, da gabs natrlich auch fter reas.

----------


## Dino111

so langsam macht mich dieses KPP fertig.. so oft um halb 5 aufstehen macht einen echt depressivxD und tag ein tag aus der gleiche mist.. ich darf zwar rel.viel selbststndig machen, aber pflege ist einfach verdammt langweilig.. was ich gelernt habe in meinen 60 tagen bis jetzt ist dass ich den beruf nie machen will :Big Grin: 

und in den OP darf ich auch nicht  :Frown:  naja war wohl zu viel erwartet

meine einzige motivation : von den letzten 30 tagen 16 tage frei xDD

----------


## coeur

Vielleicht fragst du nochmal, ob du an deinem allerletzten Tag in den OP darfst ...
Wenn ich in meinem Praktikum gute Arbeit gemacht habe, waren die Schwestern eher geneigt, mich am letzten Tag mit einem OP-Gang zu "belohnen". Je nachdem, wie viel es dir wert ist, mal dabei zu sein, egal, wie oft du im und nach dem Studium noch im OP sein wirst, knntest du ja auch mit den rzten sprechen, ob du, entweder auerhalb deiner Dienstzeit, oder nach Abschluss des Praktikums nochmal kommen und mit in den OP gehen darfst. Beim rztlichen Personal rennt man da ja normalerweise offene Tren ein. Ist halt deine Entscheidung, ob du es so sehr willst, um dafr noch freie Zeit zu opfern.
Wie lange hast du denn noch? Halt durch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

Bei mir wurde auch zuerst gesagt, zu OPs kann ich nicht mitgehen, weil das Pflegepersonal keine Zeit htte mich einzuweisen etc.

Meine Mitpraktikanntin und Ich haben dann mal eine von den rztinnen gefragt, die hat dann bei der Pflegestationsleitung argumentiert, dass von den rzten wer mitgehen - und sich um uns kmmern wrde. Das hat dann auch funktioniert, also lass es mal bei den rzten anklingeln..

----------


## bugger

Wie stressig ist es eigentlich alle drei Monate ins Studium zu quetschen, wie ich es jetzt notgedrungen tun muss? Geht sich das noch gut aus oder ist das schon sehr extrem?

----------


## Kandra

wie schon oft geschrieben: Es ist stressig, weil du mindestens 2 Semesterferien in die Tonne kloppen und dich da net gescheit erholen kannst. Bei uns wren nach dem ersten Semester maximal 30 Tage mglich gewesen wenn man noch alle Praktika mitmachen muss und in den aktuellen Ferien gehen sich 60 Tage aus. Danach sind die Ferien dann aber auch fast rum. Ich habe zwischen WS und SS 60 Tage gemacht (hatte 30 vor dem Studium absolviert), weil ich die Praktika nicht machen musste. Hatte aber dann auch keinen Tag frei bis das Semester wieder los ging. Und ganz ehrlich? Das hab ich letztes Semester echt gemerkt, weil im Prinzip von Anfang an die Luft raus war.

----------


## Dino111

@ coeur: danke fr die aufmunterung^^ jetzt hilft nur noch zhne zusammenbeien..

das mit der op war so, dass eine schwester bei der op-leitung oder so angerufen hat. praktikanten drfen grundstzlich nicht, sondern nur pflegeschler im zweiten jahr- und mich als schler im zweiten jahr zu verkaufen knnte bld enden wenn das irgendwie herauskommt^^ (wenn mir eine frage gestellt wird und ich steh da dumm rum xD).

aber wenn ich einen arzt persnlich frage, der msste doch mit dieser op-leitung oder was das ist das abklren drfen. wie oft wird man denn im studium im op sein ? 5 jahre auf das PJ warten halte ich nicht aus  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## iMario

Was fr eine groartige Einweisung soll das sein? Desinfektion der Unterarme/Hnde, Mund- und Kopfschutz im Wesentlichen. Die Verhaltensregeln sollten ohnehin klar sein - nix ungefragt anfassen und natrlich vom sterilen Bereich fern bleiben.

Im Rahmen meiner bisherigen Hospitationen wurde ich immer sehr gerne und ohne Probleme mit in den OP genommen. Wenn es der zeitliche Rahmen eben zulsst sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen - einfach mal bei den rzten fragen, die haben sich bisher immer sehr gefreut, wenn so ein Jungspund wie ich Interesse an deren Arbeit gezeigt hat und haben mir im Anschluss auch direkt einen Platz fr das sptere PJ oder eine mgliche Famulatur angeboten  :Big Grin: 

Fragen kostet ja schlielich nix  :Smilie:

----------


## Nurbanu

@ bugger

Schaffst du nicht mal 30 Tage? Bis zum Vorlesungsbeginn ist noch ber einen Monat Zeit?

Ich bin froh, dass ich die Zeit habe, das komplette KPP vorher zu absolvieren, damit ich mich in den Semesterferien erholen bzw. auf das Physikum vorbereiten kann. Dafr muss ich aber auf 3 volle Gehlter verzichten + mich selbst krankenversichern, was die Entscheidung erheblich erschwert.  :grrrr....:

----------


## EVT

dann wrde ich zumindest nicht die ganze zeit vorher absolvieren, sondern lieber geld verdienen. weit du denn schon, an welche uni du kommst und wie dort die ferien aussehen? ich hatte z.b. alle ferien komplett frei, ich hatte das pflegepraktikum schon komplett vor dem studium, bin dann aber in den ferien immer freiwillig nochmal auf meine station gegangen. sonst wren mir die ferien auch zu lang geworden, bin zwar auch viel gereist, aber es ist doch immer viel zeit.
nur vorm physikum gehts natrlich nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nurbanu

Da ich mich erst nchstes Jahr bewerbe, steht die Uni noch nicht fest und meine Wunschuni kann sich bis dahin noch ndern. Ich knnte mir vorstellen 45 Tage vor dem Studium und die restlichen 45 in den groen Semesterferien zwischen dem 2. und 3. Semester zu absolvieren. Das knnte ich ber Urlaub und Freizeitausgleich erreichen.

----------


## WackenDoc

Zur Frage wie viel man im Studium im OP sein wird: Kommt drauf an: Kann sein, dass man im Blockpraktikum in den operativen Fchern mal rein kommt, sonst halt bei den Famulaturen.

Ich finde schon, dass man auch nem KPP mal den OP zeigen kann. Soo viel Einweisung bracht man da auch nicht. Man muss halt kurz die Hygieneregeln erklrt bekommen und so Basics, dass man nichts anfasst und sich am besten irgendwo ins Eck stellt (oder zur Ansthesie). Derjenige muss sich ja nicht mit einwaschen.
Die meisten Kollegen, die ich kenne, sind da Praktikanten gegenber recht offen. Da fragt man halt nen Arzt, ob er mal den Prakti mitnehmen und etwas auf den aufpassen kann und gut.

----------


## Kandra

Was oft einfacher mglich ist, sind so "halbsterile" Sachen wie Gastro-/Koloskopie oder einige urologische Eingriffe (TUR-Prostata etc.). Dahin konnte ich eigentlich immer verschwinden wenn auf Station nix los war. Anklopfen, als Student vorstellen und zugucken  :Smilie:  Hat auch den Vorteil, dass die mit Kameras und einen Bildschirm arbeiten und man auch 3m vom Tisch weg noch alles sieht. 
Was ich auch gerne gemacht habe, was aber nix mit OP zu tun hat, war beim Ultraschall zugucken. Auch da bin ich einfach vorbei gegangen und hab gefragt ob ich zugucken darf.

----------


## Sticks

Bei uns im Zentral-OP gab`s oft Studenten die einfach mal zusehen wollten. In die Ecke gestellt und fertig. Die meisten brachte der OA mit, sonst einfach mal die OP-Leitung ansprechen.
Unser Haus beschftigt auch viele Studenten die sich etwas als Hakenhalter dazu verdienen. Der Lohn ist nicht schlecht, und besser als bei Nebenjobs an der Uni. Abgesehen davon ist man nachher nicht der Volldepp im OP dem man eben noch alles erklren muss. Ein groer Vorteil wenn man spter mal in die Richtung will. Und, man muss sich nicht einen erzhlen lassen. Es gibt genug Situationen in denen man als Neuling gerade im OP gewollt schikaniert wird. Mit gengend Kompetenz hat man einen besseren Standpunkt

----------


## Avalox

Das ist bei uns auch so. Ich mache mein Praktikum zur Zeit auf einer Gefstation, wo ich sowohl bei Operationen dabei sein kann, als auch mit zum Doppler/Duplex etc. gehen darf. Wenn man nett fragt, sagt eigentlich fast keiner nein. Als die rzte gemerkt haben, dass ich mich wirklich fr ihre Arbeit interessiere, haben sie mich sogar von selbst gefragt, ob ich mitkommen mchte.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich durfte, als wenig auf Station zu tun war (was allerdings sehr selten der Fall war) und gleichzeitig viele SchlerInnen da waren, einen ganzen Morgen in der Zentralen Endoskopie verbringen. Da unsere Endoskopie vergleichsweise gro ist (5 oder 6 Untersuchungsrume, die gleichzeitig betrieben werden) gab es immer was interessantes zu sehen. Ich fand das ganze relativ gut, da ich durch den Blick auf den groen Bildschirm immer gut was sehen konnte und der Arzt dann auch gut erklren konnte, was man denn da berhaupt sieht. Auch die Tatsache, dass keine Sterilitt verlangt wird hat das ganze sehr vereinfacht.

Morgen hab ich meinen letzten Tag vom KPP und ich gehe tatschlich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Die meisten Schwestern waren wirklich nett und auch bemht, mir viel zu zeigen und beizubringen. Es gab nur wenige, die mich mehr oder weniger ausgenutzt haben und mir immer die unbeliebten Arbeiten rbergeschoben haben. Eine hat bspw. aus Prinzip ("der soll hier nix Arztmiges lernen, der soll arbeiten") mir verboten, beim Arzt fr eine Punktion mitzugehen, nachdem der mich eingeladen hat. Stattdessen durfte ich Beschftigungstherapie machen und Schrnke, die voll waren, auf Vollstngigkeit berprfen.  Die rzte und PJler sind aber echt spitzenmig, haben mir echt viel gezeigt und mich ermutigt, mich nicht allzusehr von der Pflege unterkriegen zu lassen. Bei einer PJlerin durfte ich vorgestern sogar Blut abnehmen, und es hat sogar geklappt  :Big Grin:

----------


## nessii_5

bei uns die rzte sind bld -.- die wissen mittlerweile alle, dass ich medizin studieren werde und gerne bei verbandswechseln und so dabei bin (und auch mal gerne in den op mchte) und es interessiert sie einfach kein bisschen. schicken mich teilweise sogar raus wenn sie was bei den patienten machen, nach dem motto "pat. XY wollte ein glas wasser haben, bringen sie ihr/ihm das doch jetzt" -.- 
dagegen sind die schwestern toll und sagen immer, wenn ich zu den rzten will, kann ich das machen (wobei ich es mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich will, je nach dem welcher arzt dienst hat..). bei den pj-lern bin ich dagegen sehr gerne und helfe denen bei den verbnden  :Smilie:  die lassen mich auch echt viel selber machen  :Smilie: 
wenn ich jetzt noch in den op knnte, wre es ein rundum gelungenes praktikum  :Smilie: 
aber im op war ich an sich schon oft genug bei meinem ersten praktikum, bei dem ich 2 wochen lang nur mit den rzten war  :Smilie:  von daher wre es auch nur halb so schlimm, wenn es nicht mehr klappt.

e: noch genau 27 tage und ich bin durch mitm praktikum und der umzug kann beginnen!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nurbanu

> bei uns die rzte sind bld -.-


Bei solchen Kollegen brauchst du keine Feinde  :Oh nee...:  Zumindest weit du jetzt, wo du weder Famulatur noch PJ absolvieren oder als Arzt arbeiten wirst.

----------


## EVT

vielleicht sind sie einfach nur gestresst oder denken, dass die patienten das nicht mchten. hat ein arzt bei einer hospitation auch gedacht, aber die patienten hatten alle keine probleme damit, wenn ich dabei bin. 

was seid ihr alle so hei auf op, wir mssen noch frh genug haken halten^^

----------


## Nurbanu

> was seid ihr alle so hei auf op, wir mssen noch frh genug haken halten^^


Zum Kaffeeschlrfen  :Kaffee: 

 :Love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Auf der Station, wo ich Praktikum gemacht hab waren die rzte auch bld...Die waren zwar fast den ganzen Tag im OP, aber mir wurde von Anfang an gesagt, dass die es nicht mgen, wenn Praktikanten und Pflegeschler bei der Visite oder irgendwelchen Ttigkeiten dabei sind. Naja gut bis auf die eine rztin, die hat mich schon gefragt, ob ich zuschauen mag, wie diese komischen Klammern von ner OP-Narbe weggemacht werden.^^ Und sie hat nen Schlauch aus ner Patientin rausgezogen, aus dem Blut rauskam..komisch.  :Big Grin:  Aber der HNO-Arzt, in dessen OP ich umgekippt bin, war auch nett..genauso wie der Ansthesist.^^

----------


## pesanserinus

Ich muss sagen, das Praktikum ist bis jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich dachte, aber nebenbei meinen Nebenjob noch auszuben ist schon echt heftig (arbeit 10 Stunde/Woche in der Praxis als MFA). Eine der Schwestern ist echt ne Hexe. Sie tut immer super lieb, sagt einem dann aber mit einem richtig widerlichen Lcheln "Ach ne, warum soll ich denn den unterilen Arbeitsraum saubermachen? Das kannst du gerne machen. Hihi...hier sind Handschuhe. Bitte die Enten alle ausleeren und die Waschschsseln desinfizieren. Hihi." Hexe. Und danach schickt sie mich alleine Betten machen, obwohl sie wei, dass ich nen Bandscheibenvorfall hab! Ansonsten ist es ganz nett. Vor allem die rzte sind alle total begeistert von unserem Modellstudiengang und fragen viel, wie es denn so abluft usw. Etwas nervig ist eine absolut verwirrte Frau nach Hirn-OP, die wir so 10xtglich irgendwo vom Boden auflesen drfen. Mal schmeit sie mit Essen durch den Raum, pullert sich voll, weil sie die Windeln auszieht, kippt Blumenvasen auf dem Bett aus etc. Vor allem ist sie aber sehr ordinr ("Ick muss mal kacken!"). In meinen ersten zwei Tagen auf Station, wo ich absolut nichts wusste (Arztpraxis ist eben doch ganz schn anders), haben sie mich bei einem Patienten als Sitzwache abgestellt, der dauernd zwischen 30 und 50 Herzfrequenz hin- und hersprang (irgendein Schrittmacherproblem) und der immer wieder Atemaussetzer hatte. Vor der Tr stand der Rea-Wagen....und mir ist mehr als einmal der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen bei dem. Glcklicherweise hat dann irgendwann als er zyanotisch wurde der Chef endlich eine Verlegung auf eine ITS angeordnet (spter habe ich erfahren, dass es wegen der Kosten fr die Sitzwachen war....). Anonsten ist es recht entspannt, da es ein privates Haus ist und wir nicht so viele Betten haben, bzw. auch viele pflegeleichte Patienten.

----------


## Kandra

> Und danach schickt sie mich alleine Betten machen, obwohl sie wei, dass ich nen Bandscheibenvorfall hab!


Verweigere sowas. Du  musst dir nicht wegen einem unbezahlten (unfreiwilligen) Praktikum deine Gesundheit kaputt machen.

----------


## pesanserinus

> Verweigere sowas. Du  musst dir nicht wegen einem unbezahlten (unfreiwilligen) Praktikum deine Gesundheit kaputt machen.


Ich mache das auch nicht alleine. Ich nehme mir dann immer eine andere Schwester mit. Ich bin sowieso zu klein geraten, um die Decken so aufzuschtteln, wie es sein soll. Zuhause stelle ich mich dafr aufs Bett, bzw. lasse das meinen Freund machen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pesanserinus

Doppelpost danke schlechter Verbindung - kann man das lschen?

----------


## Kandra

> Ich mache das auch nicht alleine. Ich nehme mir dann immer eine andere Schwester mit. Ich bin sowieso zu klein geraten, um die Decken so aufzuschtteln, wie es sein soll. Zuhause stelle ich mich dafr aufs Bett, bzw. lasse das meinen Freund machen.


das kenne ich irgendwoher  :Big Grin:

----------


## InterAdriano10

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man sich das KPP schon vom LPA unterschreiben/bescheinigen lassen kann. Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Eigentlich eine gute Idee, damit man nicht kurz vorm Physikum merkt, dass da doch nicht was stimmt.

----------


## nessii_5

> Bei solchen Kollegen brauchst du keine Feinde  Zumindest weit du jetzt, wo du weder Famulatur noch PJ absolvieren oder als Arzt arbeiten wirst.


da hast du wohl recht
zum glck studiere ich an einer anderen uni :Smilie:  mache nur dort mein praktikum, weil ich erst ende september umziehe. von daher habe ich mit denen nach meinem praktikum eh nichts mehr am hut  :Smilie: 
noch 20 mal arbeiten, dann ist es geschafft!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sticks

Ja klar. Alles hin senden und eine Bescheinigung bekommen, dass es abgeleistet wurde und dieser Schein wieder zur Anmeldung der ersten rztlichen Prfung vorgelegt werden muss. Am besten kurz anrufen und einen persnlichen Ansprechpartner fest machen. Es hat bei mir ca. 2 Monate gedauert bis ich die Bescheinigung hatte…

----------


## InterAdriano10

Eine Frage an euch:
Ich habe 30 Tage meines KPP im Zeitraum vom 4.6 bis zum 3.7 gemacht. Mein Abizeugnis habe ich am 28.6 erhalten. Da ich mich vorher nicht im Internet informierte, ob es mglich ist, vor Erhalt des Abizeugnisses ein Teil des KPP zu machen, habe ich bei der PDL nachgefragt. Die sagten, es sei kein Problem.
Nun erfahre ich durch ein Infoblatt vom LPA, dass man erst nach Erhalt des Abizeugnisses das KPP machen darf.
Allerdings habe ich ja ganztags gearbeitet, jedes 2.Wochenende, 38,5 h die Woche und alles auf einer allgemeinchirurgischen Station mit bettlgerigen Patienten. Also habe ich alles gemacht, wie man es im Rahmen der rztlichen Ausbildung machen soll.

Sollte ich nun beim LPA direkt meine Situation schildern und fragen, ob man da eine Ausnahme bei mir machen kann und mir das dennoch bescheinigt oder ist dies eher kontraproduktiv? Sollte ich lieber zur PDL gehen und fragen, ob die mir vielleicht einen anderen Zeitraum (in dem ich nicht gearbeitet habe) nach dem Erhalt des Abizeugnisses bescheinigen knnen? Oder seht ihr eine andere Mglichkeit?
Ich wrde nmlich ungerne diese 30 Tage verlieren, da ich noch weitere 60 Tage whrend des Studiums machen muss und das mir schon stressig genug erscheint.

----------


## Kandra

Auf jeden Fall zuerst mit der PDL reden, am besten das Blatt vom LPA mitnehmen.

----------


## the.animal2009

Das LPA erkennt die zeit vor dem Abitur nicht an. Grund: Das Pflegepraktikum ist ein Teil deines Medizinstudiums und deshalb darf es erst nach dem Erlangen der Hochschulreife absolviert werden. MAn muss sich das gewissermaen so vorstellen: Du darfst das Studium nicht beginnen (auch KPP), wenn du noch nicht die Allg. Hochschulreife erlangt hast, da sie ja eine Voraussetzung fr das Medizinstudium ist. 

demnach wrde ich eher PDL fragen, ob sie dir vllt einen zeitraum nach dem Praktikum bescheinigen. Ob sie dann wirklich so nett sind....ich hoffe es fr dich

----------


## the.animal2009

Das LPA erkennt die zeit vor dem Abitur nicht an. Grund: Das Pflegepraktikum ist ein Teil deines Medizinstudiums und deshalb darf es erst nach dem Erlangen der Hochschulreife absolviert werden. MAn muss sich das gewissermaen so vorstellen: Du darfst das Studium nicht beginnen (auch KPP), wenn du noch nicht die Allg. Hochschulreife erlangt hast, da sie ja eine Voraussetzung fr das Medizinstudium ist. 

demnach wrde ich eher PDL fragen, ob sie dir vllt einen zeitraum nach dem Praktikum bescheinigen. Ob sie dann wirklich so nett sind....ich hoffe es fr dich

----------


## Stan.

Ich wrde es auch mit der PDL abklren, das LPA versteht nicht so viel Spa bei Formfehlern... Ich war in der gleichen Lage wie du, hab aber vorher nachgefragt  und hab mein KPP dann noch nach das Abiturberreichungsdatum (was frn Wort  :hmmm...:  ) gelegt.

----------


## lio

Eine Kommilitonin hatte dasselbe Problem. War natrlich total tzend (ein paar Wochen vor'm Physikum), aber letztenendes wurde der Monat anerkannt (LPA NRW). Sie musste sich eigentlich nur eine Besttigung von ihrer Schule ausstellen lassen, dass die Abi-Prfungen schon vorbei waren und sie nur noch aufs Zeugnis gewartet

----------


## InterAdriano10

> Eine Kommilitonin hatte dasselbe Problem. War natrlich total tzend (ein paar Wochen vor'm Physikum), aber letztenendes wurde der Monat anerkannt (LPA NRW). Sie musste sich eigentlich nur eine Besttigung von ihrer Schule ausstellen lassen, dass die Abi-Prfungen schon vorbei waren und sie nur noch aufs Zeugnis gewartet


Ehrlich? Das beruhigt mich aber, danke. Ich werde zwar trotzdem nochmal mit der PDL reden, nur wei ich nicht, wie kooperativ sie sich zeigen, mir einen Zeitraum zu bescheinigen, in dem ich nicht gearbeitet habe.

----------


## InterAdriano10

So, habe gerade bei der PDL angerufen. Die zeigen sich wenig kooperativ und wollen mir auf keinen Fall einen anderen Zeitarum bescheinigen, da sie eine "Behrde" seien. Merkwrdigerweise waren es genau die Leute bei der PDL, die ich gefragt hatte, ob mir das Praktikum vorm Abitur anerkannt wird (hatte vorher irgendwo gelesen, dass es in manchen Bundeslndern Schwierigkeiten gibt), und die hatten bejaht. Falls es doch Probleme geben sollte, solle ich sie anrufen, hat ja super geklappt, bis auf eine Entschuldigung habe ich nichts gekriegt, und die hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

Jetzt werde ich erstmal zur Schule gehen und mir eine Bescheinigung holen, dass die Abiprfungen zum Zeitpunkt meines Praktikums vorbei waren. Ich wei aber nicht so recht, ob mir der Monat letztendlich doch bescheinigt wird...mir kommen schon 60 Tage zu viel vor, die ich whrend des Studiums schaffen muss, 90 Tage wren allerdings verdammt hart, vor allem, nachdem ich mich schon durch die ersten 30 Tage qulen musste.

----------


## roxolana

Hast du die Mglichkeit, den fehlenden Zeitraum noch in diesen Ferien nachzuholen? Aber frag vorher beim LPA (und am besten schriftlich...) nach, ob das Praktikum dann als zusammenhngend gewertet werden wrde. Beim LPA Berlin wrde es reichen, wenn man die 30 Tage innerhalb der Semesterferien und auf einer Station gemacht hat, es wre dann egal, wenn da 1 Monat dazwischen liegt.

Ich hab brigens alle 3 Monate in 2 Semesterferien gequetscht (hab zwischen Winter- und Sommersemester durchgearbeitet). Eine Kommilitonin hats sogar nur in die langen Ferien zwischen Sommer- und Wintersemester geschoben. Das ist zwar hart, aber auch kein Weltuntergang.

----------


## PrinzessinAmygdala

Das ist ganz schn beschissen mit dem KPP. Bekomme das bei uns in der Klinik auch immer mit. Zum Glck habe ich bei Studienbeginn schon eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, die mir anerkannt wird.

----------


## Gesocks

KPP vorbei. Schade, war in jeder Hinsicht eine super Sache  :Grinnnss!: !

Weiter geht's demnchst hoffentlich als Nachtwache.

----------


## Dino111

in 10 tagen bin ich auch fertig mit meinen Praktikum, ein paar fragen htte ich noch^^

1. 3 tage war ich krank- auf der bescheinigung fr den krankenpflegedienst steht in einer spalte ""die ausbildung ist unterbrochen worden ja/nein"- zhlen die krankheitstage als unterbrechung ? so gesehen wr jedes zweite wochenende ja eine unterbrechung der ausbildung fr 4 tage ! ich will nicht wegen 3 lppischen tagen wieder 30 tage opfern, war schon so hart genug^^ am besten gar nicht ansprechen, oder irgendwie verhandeln ?^^

2. sollte ich das praktikum im LPA in der stadt besttigen lassen wo ich das gemacht habe, oder in der stadt in der ich spter studiere ? und je frher ich es mache desto besser oder ?

schonmal vielen dank im voraus, ich wei es sind viele fragen^^ ich hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen

----------


## Sticks

> in 10 tagen bin ich auch fertig mit meinen Praktikum, ein paar fragen htte ich noch^^
> 
> 1. 3 tage war ich krank- auf der bescheinigung fr den krankenpflegedienst steht in einer spalte ""die ausbildung ist unterbrochen worden ja/nein"- zhlen die krankheitstage als unterbrechung ? so gesehen wr jedes zweite wochenende ja eine unterbrechung der ausbildung fr 4 tage ! ich will nicht wegen 3 lppischen tagen wieder 30 tage opfern, war schon so hart genug^^ am besten gar nicht ansprechen, oder irgendwie verhandeln ?^^
> 
> 2. sollte ich das praktikum im LPA in der stadt besttigen lassen wo ich das gemacht habe, oder in der stadt in der ich spter studiere ? und je frher ich es mache desto besser oder ?
> 
> schonmal vielen dank im voraus, ich wei es sind viele fragen^^ ich hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen



Das Dingen heit nicht umsonst Landesprfungsangst. Zustndig ist das LPA des Bundeslandes, in dem dein Geburtsort liegt.

----------


## Nurbanu

> 3 tage war ich krank- auf der bescheinigung fr den krankenpflegedienst steht in einer spalte ""die ausbildung ist unterbrochen worden ja/nein"- zhlen die krankheitstage als unterbrechung ? so gesehen wr jedes zweite wochenende ja eine unterbrechung der ausbildung fr 4 tage ! ich will nicht wegen 3 lppischen tagen wieder 30 tage opfern, war schon so hart genug^^ am besten gar nicht ansprechen, oder irgendwie verhandeln ?^^


Die Wochenenden zhlen nicht als Unterbrechung. Die 3 Tage, die du gefehlt hast, hngst du hintendran, sodass du insgesamt 33 Kalendertage KPP mit 3 Fehltagen, also schlussendlich den geforderten 30 Tagen absolviert hast.

Beim einem KPP mit 30 Tagen arbeitest du max. 22 Tage (30 - 8 Tage (4 Wochenenden*2 Tage). Bei dem unbezahlten Praktikum wrde generell keine Wochenenden oder Feiertage arbeiten und sie mitzhlen.

----------


## roxolana

> in 10 tagen bin ich auch fertig mit meinen Praktikum, ein paar fragen htte ich noch^^
> 
> 1. 3 tage war ich krank- auf der bescheinigung fr den krankenpflegedienst steht in einer spalte ""die ausbildung ist unterbrochen worden ja/nein"- zhlen die krankheitstage als unterbrechung ? so gesehen wr jedes zweite wochenende ja eine unterbrechung der ausbildung fr 4 tage ! ich will nicht wegen 3 lppischen tagen wieder 30 tage opfern, war schon so hart genug^^ am besten gar nicht ansprechen, oder irgendwie verhandeln ?^^


Frag die PDL oder wer auch immer dir den Schein ausstellt, ob du deine Krankheitstage nacharbeiten musst. Manche zeigen sich kulant und schreiben die Unterbrechung nicht auf das Zeugnis. Andere haben weniger Glck...

----------


## Kandra

> Frag die PDL oder wer auch immer dir den Schein ausstellt, ob du deine Krankheitstage nacharbeiten musst. Manche zeigen sich kulant und schreiben die Unterbrechung nicht auf das Zeugnis. Andere haben weniger Glck...


Imo kommt es auch darauf an, ob die PDL mitbekommen hat, dass der Praktikant 3 Tage krank war bzw. ob die Station der PDL dies mitgeteilt hat. Ich war auch einen Tag krank, habe das aber einfach nie wieder erwhnt und gut wars. Wrde da keine Pferde scheu machen. Die stinknormale PDL die am besten noch nicht mal im gleichen Gebudetrakt sitzt, hat doch keinen Schimmer ob und wie lange ein Praktikant krank war..

----------


## NatSan

Ich lag einen Tag mit Migrne im Bett und die Station hat das nicht gejuckt, sie wollten nichtmal ne Bescheinigung oder so. Die FSJlerin hat zu mir gesagt, dass ein Fehltag wie ein Kalendertag zhlt, also hat sich das fr mich erledigt.
Bei mir wurde nur eingetragen, dass ich 7 Tage im Urlaub war und da das Praktikum unterbrochen habe. Aber das ist ja normal.

----------


## maniac89

> 2. sollte ich das praktikum im LPA in der stadt besttigen lassen wo ich das gemacht habe, oder in der stadt in der ich spter studiere ? und je frher ich es mache desto besser oder ?


Lass es in deinem spteren Studienort (bzw. dem LPA, das fr diesen zustndig ist) anerkennen, sobald du diesen sicher weit. Die LPAs haben da leicht unterschiedliche Vorgaben.

Wann du das genau machst, ist egal, ist nur sinnvoll, vor der Anmeldung zum Physikum schonmal drbergucken zu lassen und dann eben so frh, dass du zur Not noch einen Abschnitt nacharbeiten kannst - das heit vor den Semesterferien zwischen 3. und 4.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maniac89

Jetzt hab ich die 3 Monate auch geschafft. Der letzte Teil (auf der Geriatrie) hat so viel Spa gemacht, dass ich mich wohl mal nach Aushilfestellen in Pflegeheimen umsehen werde.

----------


## lillingwer

Ich fange Ende Januar auf der Pflegestation der Chirurgie in der Charit an und ich freu mich schon total drauf! Mein Schlerpraktikum habe ich damals auch in der Charit gemacht und ebenfalls im gleichen Gebude (nur eine Etage tiefer) und die rzte und vorallem Pfleger waren total nett. Die haben mich so viele Dinge machen lassen und ich glaube, das war garnicht alles so legal, weil ich noch sehr jung war:P
Ich hab echt ein bisschen Angst, dass im Januar die rzte und Pfleger eher nicht so nett sein werden.. man liest ja schon einige Schaudergeschichten ber die Praktika und ein paar Freunde von mir haben ihr Schlerpraktikum auch im Krankenhaus gemacht, allerdings durften die nicht viel mehr machen, als waschen und Popo abputzen...Da hoffe ich wirklich, dass das KPP genauso entspannt sein wird, wie mein Schlerpraktikum... von daher drckt mir die Daumen :p

----------


## Fatso

hallo erstmal,




> Die stinknormale PDL die am besten noch nicht mal im gleichen Gebudetrakt sitzt, hat doch keinen Schimmer ob und wie lange ein Praktikant krank war..


Doch, allerdings werden die Bescheinigungen, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, meist direkt nach dem Pflegepraktikum ausgestellt und bis der Dienstplan bei der PDL fr den abgelaufen Monat nachbearbeitet wurde kanns eben dauern.



> Die FSJlerin hat zu mir gesagt, dass ein Fehltag wie ein Kalendertag zhlt, also hat sich das fr mich erledigt.


Wre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Ich vermutet, wenn dieser Tag auf der Bescheinigung steht, ist der Tag nicht abgeleistet, da Studenten ein Praktikum machen mssen, das so und so viel Tage dauert (genauso wie vorher in der Schule), die FSJler aber in einem Angestelltenverhltnis zum Arbeitgeber stehen.
Nicht das am Ende das Prfungsamt den Monat nicht anerkennt, wre ja rgerlich. Ich hab jedenfalls fr das Schlerpraktikum damals meine 2 Fehltag nachgearbeitet.
Was die FSjlerin meinte bedeutet, dass ein Krankheitstag nicht als freier Tag gezhlt werden darf, sondern als Arbeitstag (an dem man eben erkrankt ist).

----------


## anni94

Ab 7. Januar mach ich dann auch endlich mein KPP. Drei Monate am Stck.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie's wird.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Hallo
ich hab noch mal eine (doofe) Frage zum KPP und finde keine Mailadresse am LPA wo ich in schreiben knnte...

Muss ich das KPP in der Vorlesungsfreienzeit machen oder vor Vorlesungs beginn? Ich wrde nmlich 1 Woche nach Vorlesungsbeginn noch KPP machen, aber die Vorlesungen fangen erst nach meinem KPP an?

----------


## maniac89

Schmeit du da Vorlesungsbeginn und Semesterbeginn durcheinander? Du musst das KPP in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit machen (= vor Vorlesungsbeginn beenden), die Semesterdaten sind wurscht.

----------


## Gesocks

Eine Freundin hat sich fr ihre Famulaturanerkennung vom Dekanat einen Wisch ausstellen lassen, dass zu gegebener Zeit nach der VL-freien Zeit keine Veranstaltungen stattfanden. Wichtig ist, dass es vorher schriftlich mit dem LPA abgesprochen ist, ob sowas funktioniert.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ maniac: Ups genau.
Ich wrde bis zum 6.4. Praktikum machen.
Semester starten am 1.4
Vorlesungen erst am 8.4.

----------


## Muriel

Dann kannst Du in der ersten Aprilwoche problemlos das KPP machen.

----------


## Nastja

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben? Ich habe vor nchsten Sommer einen Teil meines Krankenpflegepraktikums in Mannheim abzuleisten. Knnt ihr da ein Krankenhaus besonders empfehlen und sollte man das Theresienkrankenhaus dem Diakoniekrankenhaus vorziehen? Ich denke doch, die haben mit Medizinstudenten mehr Erfahrung und das Krankenhaus scheint auch grer zu sein, was einem natrlich mehr Auswahl, falls man diese hat, bei der Station lsst.

----------


## TrueValue

Ich bin gerade in Speyer im Diakonissen Krankenhaus, das ist ein Partnerkrankenhaus der Uni Mannheim und Heidelberg und kann das Krankenhaus nur in hchsten Tnen loben. Vom Diakonie in Mannheim habe ich bisher auch nur gutes gehrt.

----------


## med_com

Im Moment bin ich echt etwas durcheinander... Ich soll mich zwischen einem normalen KPP und einem BFD entscheiden. Aber erstmal von Anfang an:

Also seit dem 1.11 habe ich ein KPP im Krankenhaus angefangen. Der soll zunchst nur bis 30.4 laufen. Gleichzeitig habe ich mich auf der Warteliste fr ein BFD/FSJ eintragen lassen. Vor einigen Tagen kam dann die Nachricht, dass ich ab dem 1.1 mein Prakitkum als BFD laufen lassen kann. Die Arbeit und der Ort bleibt aber gleich, nur ich wrde etwas Geld bekommen. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Htte ein BFD, auer den finanziellen Aspekt, auch andere Vorteile? Denn wenn ich ab dem 1.1 erst mein BFD anfange, bekomme ich die 6 Monate erst im am 30.6 zu Ende.. Das ist aber fr das kommende Wintersemester zu spt, oder? Dann lasse ich doch lieber mein Prakitkum, welches ich schon ab dem 1.11 angefangen habe, weiterlaufen und htte die 6 Monate schon am 30.4 ferit (also rechtzeitig zum WiSe2013). Oder was meint ihr?  :Big Grin:

----------


## med_com

Und die meisten Unis, die Dienste bonieren, bonieren doch auch schon ein 6 monatiges KPP. Auer Freiburg, Heidelberg und Tbingen bonieren doch Frankfurt, Gttingen, Greifswald, Ulm und Wrzburg auch schon 6 Monate Prakikum mit 0,1, oder vertue ich mich da?

----------


## novembergirl

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin erst seit letzter Woche Montag im Praktikum, auf 'ner Inneren Station Fachrichtung Onkologie. Da ich bereits letztes Jahr drei Wochen (Schul-)Praktikum im selben Haus gemacht habe, kannte ich die normalen Ablufe, was Betten machen, Botengnge, Essenausteilen usw. angeht, zwar schon, allerdings war ich damals auf HNO... Dort waren die meisten Patienten mobil (es sei denn, sie kamen von anderen Fachrichtungen) und fr max. 10 Tage auf Station, das ist in der Onkologie natrlich anders... 
> Das Durchschnittsalter der Patienten drfte die 75 locker bersteigen (ist halt Innere), sodass Sachen wie Lagern, beim Waschen/ Toilettengang helfen sowieso hufig notwendig sind. Personell ist die Station recht dnn besetzt, auf 30 (teils extrem pflegebedrftige) Patienten kommen im besten Fall zwei Examinierte und 2-3 Aushilfen (im Frhdienst). Trotzdem wurde mir schon in dieser ersten Woche ziemlich viel gezeigt, also RR/ BZ/ Temp./ Puls messen (bis auf BZ darf ich das allein machen) und eintragen, Clexane/ Heparin aufziehen und spritzen (eigentlich nur unter Aufsicht). Dazukommen sollen noch Infusionen (nur die reinen Flssigkeitszufuhren ohne Aufsicht) umstpseln etc., Medis aufziehen/ stellen, aber dann wird das Spektrum der etwas "interessanteren" Ttigkeiten wahrscheinlich rechtlich schon sehr bald ausgeschpft sein...
> Wenn dann irgendwann mal mehr Luft ist (ich mache jetzt die vollen drei Monate bis Ende September), wollen die Schwestern sich darum bemhen, mich bei Untersuchungen/ OPs zuschauen zu lassen. Das Pflegeteam ist jedenfalls unglaublich nett und wahnsinnig um mich bemht, trotz des Stresses, der im Moment auf Station herrscht (ziemlich unorganisiert, was Entlassungen, Untersuchungen anmelden usw. von Seiten der rzte angeht...). Bin auf jeden Fall hier sehr zufrieden und denke auch, dass ich die drei Monate hier sinnvoll verbringen werde (auch wenn ich prinzipiell ein krzeres KPP auch fr ausreichend erachte...)


hi,

boah, ich bin echt neidisch, was du so alles darfst!!!
du darfst blutzucker messen, hexane spritzen und infusionen umstpseln?????
mir wurde gleich klar gemacht (station chirurgie/reha), dass spritzen, infusionen anstpseln und sogar blutzucker messen von praktikanten AUF KEINEN FALL gemacht werden drfen!!! bin auch depri, weil ich beim hausarztpraktikum auch blutzucker gemessen hab und das nicht grade schwer war^^
eine infusion umzustpseln oder was zu spritzen wr ein echter traum  :Smilie:  
aber andererseits versteh ich auch, dass praktikanten sowas heikles nicht machen sollten (gesundheitliche folgen, falls man es doch der einfachheit doch verpfuscht).

und die schwestern haben von sich aus vorgeschlagen, dass du sogar bei OP's zuschauen darfst??
schick mir bitte ne pn, auf die station will ich auch unbedingt ;)

ich darf blutdruck, puls, temperatur messen und das inhaliergert anstellen, mehr nicht. bin auf der spieigsten station berhaupt gelandet  :Frown: 
immer wenn ich den schwstern bei was interessantem zuschauen will, heit es "ach ja, mach bitte noch die 5 betten, hilf patient x beim duschen" etc. ...ich machs ja auch, aber ab und an mal was interessantes sehen ist doch nciht zu viel verlangt.

 ich werd wie der letzte depp behandelt, immer wenn es eine unangenehme aufgabe gibt, kommt "dafr haben wir ja die praktikantin"...neulich ham die schwestern eine stunde lang mittagspause gemacht, whrend ich whrend meienr dreiig minuten kaum sa,weil ich dauernd zur glocke rennen musste. kaum bin ich mit den trinkplnen und fubdern fertig und mchte einer schwester beim verband anlegen zusehen, kommt "nein, das machst du jetzt nciht, du bist schlielich praktikant und das essen muss noch eingesammelt werden. frs essen einsammeln ham sie ne stationsassistentin und es ist deren job, das zu machen, aber ich werd dazu verdonnert (obwohl ich eigtl doch nur die aufgaben der krankenschwestern machen muss??)

ich langweile mich echt zu tode.
whrend meines ersten monats durfte ich nur zweimal zur visite mit, unter kommentaren wie "warum geht denn die praktikantin zur visite mit? darf die das?" 
hallo??? die schwestern gehen auch immer bei der visite mit, warum ich denn dann nicht? ich hab geschuftet wie ein berserker, dann werd ich doch wohl mal popplige zwei mal fr zwanzig minuten zur visite mit drfen??

ansonsten durfte ich noch ein paar mal beim infusion anlegen, katheter legen, spritze setzen und verband um kranken fu mit zwei fehlenden zehen anlegen zuschauen....sonst bei REIN GAR NICHTS!!!

wenn ich hier lese, wie manche stndig bei den rzten mit drfen, bei ops zuschauen (!!!!), selber infusionen und spritzen setzen, werde ich echt grn vor neid!! wie habt ihr es geschafft, so gut behandelt zu werden?
ich werd hier, obwohl ich alles mache, immer freundlich bin und sehr hart arbeite, behandelt wie sonstwas. immer werden strikt die "du bist praktikant, du darfst das nciht" regeln eingehalte, auer wenns den schwestern nciht in den kram passt. auf der station ist nen patient, den man immer 20 minuten fttern muss (darf ich als praktikant nicht wegen erstickungsgefahr); aber da die schwester da ja frhstcken wollen, muss ichs auf einmal doch machen (obwohl ich es nicht DARF!!! warum 'darf' ich es dann doch und blutzucer messen nciht?)

sorry, aber ich bin grade extrem angenervt. ich hab das gefhl, ich lerne so gut wie gar nix und werde dauernd nur bld angemacht und ausgenutzt.
ich will auch mal bei ner op zuschauen  :Frown: 

ps.: geht das vielen hier so und ist es die ausnahme, dass man mehr sieht und schon fters bei den rzten/in den op mitdarf oder hab ich mit meiner station einfach ne schlechte karte gezogen?

----------


## novembergirl

hi,

erstmal ne frage: auf meinem praktikumszeugnis fr den ersten monat steht 12.11-11.12 (die beiden letzten offiziellen tage hab ich frei, weil ich am wochenende gearbeitet habe) . 
das sind genau 30 tage. jetzt hab ich aber irgendwo gelesen, dass das datum neben der unterschrift erst NACH der offiziellen praktikumszeit datiert werden darf. sollte ich also am 12.12 nochmal hin und fragen, ob Sie neben der unterschrift (da, wo immer ort und datum der unetrschrift hinkommen) den 12.12 eintragen sollen?

und bei mir hat meine stationsleitung unterschrieben, auf dem merkzettel stand aber, die pflegedienstleitung soll unterschreiben. die hab ich aber noch nie gesehen (immer nur die dame im sekretariat der pflegedienstleitung. kann ich die unterschrift der stationsleitung da lassen oder macht mir das lpa dann probleme (obwohl ich zweifle, dass die wissen, wer genau in dem krankenhaus die pdl) ist?

ich hoffe, ihr knnt mir helfen. ich mchte auf jeden fall verhindern, dass der monat, den ich so hart gearbeitet habe, wegen irgendwelcher formfehler nicht anerkannt wird.

p.s.: wenn ich hier lese, dass manche infusionen anhngen, spritzen setzen (vexalin), blutzucker messen und bei ops zuschaun drfen, werd ich grn vor neid  :Frown: 
wie habt ihr es geschafft, als praktikant so gut behandelt zu werden?
ist das die regel oder die ausnahme, dass man als praktikant so viel darf?? nicht, dass das alle anderen drfen und ich mit meiner station eben ne schlechte karte gezogen habe!

ich darf nur blutdruck, puls, temperatur messen (nicht mal blutzucker!!obwohl ich das bei meiner hausrztin auch gemacht habe und es echt einfach ist). ich verstehe, dass man als praktikant rechtlich gesehen nciht viel machen darf, aber das msste doch dann fr alle praktikanten gelten? warum drfen manche trotzdem infusionen wechseln? 

warum bieten euch die schwestern an, bei ops zuschaun zu drfen? 
ich werd immer nur rumgescheucht und darf die unangenehme arbeit machen, in dem monat durfte ich nur zweimal mit zur visite (und selbst da wurde gemeckert  la "die ist doch praktikantin, warum darf die denn zur visite mit?"; hallo?? die schwestern drfen ja auch bei der visite mit, warum ich dann ausnahmsweise nicht mal??)

ich finds schade, dass sich keiner um mich kmmert und sich bemht, mir was zu zeigen (ich verlange ja nicht viel, aber immer wenn ich ausnahmsweise beim verband anlegen, katheter legen, klammern ziehen zusehen will, heit es: nein, du gehst jetzt die betten machen oder nein, mach dies, mach das...obwohl es ja egal ist, ob ich die betten fnf minuten frher oder spter mache???

es wird immer betont, dass ich praktikant bin, aber wenn die schwestern schn frhstcken wollen, werd ich trotzdem zum fttern verdonnert (obwohl ich das als praktikant wegen der erstickungsgefahr NICHT darf!!). sonst heit es natrlich immer "nein, darfst du nciht, du bist praktikant"
habe in dem monat so gut wie nix gesehen und die rzte ignorieren mich. letztens ham die schwestern eine stunde lang (doppelt so lang wie erlaubt!) mittagspause gemacht, whrend ich whrend meiner halben stunde dauernd zur glocke rennen durfte (dafr werd ich dann wieder ausgenutzt, aber sonst darf ich nix!).
ein danke hr ich nie, mach ich aber die kleinste sache falsch (falsche post geholt) wird gezetert.

hab neulich fast zu heulen angefangen.
geht es vielen so wie mir? dass ihr nur handlangerdienste machen drft und euch keiner richtig anleitet?

und ist es die ausnahme, dass man bei ops zuschaun und infusionen legen darf?
an die leute, die es drfen: was habt ihr blo gemacht, um sowas tolles machen zu drfen? bin fr jeden tipp dankbar?
seid ihr rztekinder und eure eltern haben ihre kollegen auf euch aufmerksam gemacht? wenn papa die stationsrzte kennt, wird sich das pflegepersonal wohl eher nicht trauen, euch wie dreck zu behandeln.
habt ihr tipps, wie ich auf einer neuen station mehr machen darf (bei ops zuschauen, infusionen legen) etc.?

ja, ich wei, es ist ein pflegepraktikum und ich wasche auch brav, teile essen aus, mache betten und botengnge...aber ich sehe nciht ein, dass 100% meiner zeit zu machen!! als dank fr meine arbeit ist es doch nciht zu viel verlangt, mal 5 minuten beim klammern ziehen zusehen zu drfen? ein klein wenig will ich ja auch lernen!
selbst in puncto patienten lagern wurde mir nix erklrt! wenn ich den beruf der krankenschwester kennen lernen soll, dann bitte auch die interessanten sachen und nicht nur essen austeilen!

was mich sehr getroffen hat, war, als die eine schwester neulich meinte, praktikanten bringen der station eh nichts. 
ich hab allein frh 5 leute gewaschen und angezogen, die trinkplne allein gemacht, war die einzige, die von 9-11:30 zur glocke gerannt ist (was den schwestern zeit gab, ihren papierkram zu erledigen) und hab nachmittags allein alle fubder gemacht und betten bezogen und den kaffee allein ausgeteilt.
wissen die, wieviel mehr stress sie gehabt htten, wenn ich nicht da gewesen wre?
zu schuften wie blde (auch wenns grtenteils nur handlangerarbeiten sind) und dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass man eigentlich ncihts macht und ntzt, ist ein schlag ins gesicht.
ich hab so geheult  :Frown: 

ich wechsel jetzt die station und das ganze krankenhaus.
sorry, ich musste meinem frust mal luft machen.
patienten helfen, waschen, betten machen, essen austeilen- gerne, wenn mir dafr auch ab und zu mal was pflegerisches/ rztliches erklrt wird
ausschlielich hilfsarbeiten und dauernd angemotzt zu werden- nein, danke, ich bin zwar praktikant, aber auch noch ein mensch

----------


## med_com

Da mein KPP letzlich wohl doch in einem BFD umgewandelt wird, wollte ich fragen, ob die drei Monate, die ich auf Station mache auch als 3 Monate Praktikum fr das Studium zhlen? Also dass ich im Studium diese 3 Monate nicht mehr machen brauche. Oder zhlt es nicht emhr, wenn es als BFD luft?

----------


## maniac89

> an die leute, die es drfen: was habt ihr blo gemacht, um sowas tolles machen zu drfen? bin fr jeden tipp dankbar?
> seid ihr rztekinder und eure eltern haben ihre kollegen auf euch aufmerksam gemacht? wenn papa die stationsrzte kennt, wird sich das pflegepersonal wohl eher nicht trauen, euch wie dreck zu behandeln.
> habt ihr tipps, wie ich auf einer neuen station mehr machen darf (bei ops zuschauen, infusionen legen) etc.?


Quatsch.  :hmmm...:  Ich war einfach immer freundlich und hab versucht, so gut wie mglich mitzuhelfen. Machen durfte ich so mittelviel - ein paar Sachen, die du aufgezhlt hast, schon: immer Blutzucker messen, ab und an Clexane spritzen, zweimal bei einer OP zuschauen (danach war ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so erpicht darauf), bei Visite mitgehen und laufende Infusionen ab- und wieder anstpseln. Und besonders in meinem letzten Praktikum hab ich sooo viel Lob und Dankbarkeit ber meinen Einsatz bekommen, das war wirklich super.  :Smilie: 
Der Punkt: Manchmal beit man auf Granit, egal wie freundlich man ist und egal, wie sehr man mithilft, weil die Schwestern schon von Vorneherein voreingenommen gegenber Praktikanten sind oder sonstwas. Da kann man im Zweifelsfall wirklich nur die Station wechseln und hoffen, dass es dann besser wird (und die restliche Zeit den Arbeitseinsatz gegen Null fahren und "Fuck you" denken)

----------


## novembergirl

hey leute,

passt das, wenn meine bescheinigung von der stationsleitung und nicht der pflegedienstleitung unterschrieben wurde?
hab gestern erst erfahren, dass es eigtl. die pflegedienstleitung unterschreiben muss und keine groe lust, nochmal zum krankenhaus zu fahren, ums die pdl unterschreiben zu lassen.
wohne eine stunde vom krankenhaus entfernt und bei dem wetter hab ich keine lust, ber die landtstrae zu brettern.
macht das landesprfungsamt probleme, wenns aus versehen die stationsleitung unterschrieben hat? die wissen ja nciht, wie der pdl leiter mit namen heit...
mchte allerdings nciht riskieren, dass das praktikum wegen irgendwelcher formalitten dann nciht anerkannt wird :p

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

schicks zur Not per Post?

----------


## peach1

@ novembergirl:
so wie sich das anhrt, ist es wohl gut, dass du das Krankenhaus wechselst.
Ganz falsch ist es ja nich, wenn du bestimmte dinge nicht machen darfst. Ich wrde keinen praktikanten infusionen anhngen lassen, denn ich trage dafr die verantwortung. sprich das darfst du nicht voraussetzen, sondern es ist ein bonus wenn du das mal machen darfst... aber du hast vllig recht, es ist unlogisch, dass du dann einem Patienten Essen anreichen sollst. Das wird leider oft auf Praktikanten/Schler abgeschoben, obwohl man auch da was falsch machen kann usw... 
naja, anscheinend hast du es ja auf der Station jetzt hinter dir und es gibt auch nette Stationen ;) 
ich denke, wenn man interesse und motivation zeigt und auch ungeliebte Aufgaben unaufgefordert erledigt, wird das in den allermeisten fllen auch honoriert!!

lg

----------


## Gesocks

Wo liegt denn die groe Verantwortung beim Infusionenanhngen, die's Praktikanten-untauglich macht, Erstgaben und pharmakologische Schmankerl mal ausgenommen?

So einige safety-Sachen aus dem ersten KPP kapiere ich im im Nachhinein echt nicht. Halbtote fttern, wacklige Halbtote im Zimmer manvrieren, Bett inkl. halbtot-schwchelndem Mensch beziehen geht ohne Aufsicht und sogar ohne Demonstration immerzu klar, 'ne NaCl ist aber steriles Heiligtum. Ersteres war mehrfach durchaus lebensgefhrlich.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wo liegt denn die groe Verantwortung beim Infusionenanhngen, die's Praktikanten-untauglich macht, Erstgaben und pharmakologische Schmankerl mal ausgenommen?
> 
> So einige safety-Sachen aus dem ersten KPP kapiere ich im im Nachhinein echt nicht. Halbtote fttern, wacklige Halbtote im Zimmer manvrieren, Bett inkl. halbtot-schwchelndem Mensch beziehen geht ohne Aufsicht und sogar ohne Demonstration immerzu klar, 'ne NaCl ist aber steriles Heiligtum. Ersteres war mehrfach durchaus lebensgefhrlich.


Mit deinem Beispiel hast du natrlich Recht! Genau genommen darf aber (rechtlich!) selbst ein Krankenpflege-Azubi keine Infusionen an- oder abstpseln. Von daher kann man es Praktikanten "erst Recht" nicht machen lassen ;)
Dass andere Aufgaben, die durchaus rechtlich erlaubt sind, viel gefhrlicher sind, muss ja keiner verstehen  :Frown:

----------


## Kandra

> Wo liegt denn die groe Verantwortung beim Infusionenanhngen, die's Praktikanten-untauglich macht, Erstgaben und pharmakologische Schmankerl mal ausgenommen?
> 
> So einige safety-Sachen aus dem ersten KPP kapiere ich im im Nachhinein echt nicht. Halbtote fttern, wacklige Halbtote im Zimmer manvrieren, Bett inkl. halbtot-schwchelndem Mensch beziehen geht ohne Aufsicht und sogar ohne Demonstration immerzu klar, 'ne NaCl ist aber steriles Heiligtum. Ersteres war mehrfach durchaus lebensgefhrlich.


Das war das, was ich auch nie verstanden habe ^^ Wacklige Patienten, die mal locker 30cm grer und doppelt so schwer sind wie ich und auch schon erwiesenermaen gerne umkippen, "durfte" ich alleine ins Bad "begleiten", wo ich dann aber auch sehr deutlich kommuniziert habe, was mit denen passiert wenn sies umhaut. Aufgefangen htte ich die niemals, da ist mir mein eh schon kaputter Rcken zu kostbar. Ist glcklicherweise auch nix passiert.
Patienten mit Schluck- bzw. Wachbleibproblemen zu fttern, habe ich mich nach dem ersten Mal einfach strikt geweigert. Da wurde ich auf eine andere Station ausgeliehen und der Patient ist mir mit vollem Mund einfach eingeschlafen und ich hab den auch nicht mehr wachbekommen. Gewogen hat der locker 80kg, den htte ich bei Aspiration in 100 Jahren nicht in eine sitzende Lage bekommen um ihm das Zeug wieder rauszuklopfen. Den Mund ausrumen durfte dann auch eine Schwester der Station. Wei ich ob der mir nicht den Finger abbeisst wenn ich da in seinem Mund zugange bin? Kannte den Patienten ja nicht. 

Das mit den Infusionen war auch sehr lustig. Als Praktikant natrlich vllig tabu (sogar das abstpseln), als ich dann ne Woche nach dem KPP als studentische Hilfskraft auf der selben Station war, war es natrlich vllig selbstverstndlich, dass ich nach dem Legen der Nadel noch eben die Infusion hinhnge. Welche Art von Kompetenz mit dem wechseln des Titels von Praktikant zu student. Hilfskraft einher geht, ist mir nicht so ganz klar, aber nun gut ^^

----------


## Kandra

sry doppelpost

----------


## Xenophilia05

Ich mache seit 5 Monaten ein FSJ und wollte mir das zuzusagen als Pflegepraktikum anrechnen lassen. Ein Pflegepraktikum XXL sozusagen... Mit meiner Station bin ich eigl. soweit zufrieden. Ich bin auf einer zweigeteilten Stadtion vorne Unfallchirurgie und hinten Stroke Unit, medizinisch sieht man also ne Menge und ist wegen der Stroke Unit fters im Haus unterwegs. Ich merke nur das ich mit mir selbst oft zu kmpfen habe , da ich ein totaler Angsthase bei solchen Aufgaben bin die ich laut Hausvertrag nicht machen drfte ... ich bekomme sehr oft Angebote doch auch mal Infusionen anzuhngen oder Insuline eigenverantwortlich zu spritzen... usw. Aber ich habe da die totale Hemmung vor und denke mir immer, das kannst du doch nicht machen du bist doch keine Schwester , was ist wenn etwas schiefgeht , wezieh ich da hinein  usw. Ich frage mich wirklich langsam ob ich fr meinen Traumberuf nicht zu ngstlich bin , wenn ich schon bei solchen Aufgaben bammel vor der Verantwortung habe ... ich meine ich knnte soviel sehen und machen und ich verstecke mich stndig hinter Lager Aufgaben oder rede stattdessen lieber mit den Patienten , das ich mich langsam frage ob ich mir mein intresse an der Medizin nur einbilde ... geht es noch jemanden so ?

----------


## novembergirl

vll solltest du's erstmal nur unter aufsicht machen, damit du dich sicherer fhlst?
ich kann verstehen, dass man vor der verantwortung angst hat, aber nach fnf jahren studium und etlichen famulaturen gewhnt man sich da hoffentlich dran.
aber wenn du dich jetzt noch unwohl fhlst, ist es ok,nein zu sagen (gehrt ja nicht zu deinen pflichten als praktikant).
hast du schon mit dem studium angefangen? wenn man schon studiert und dann das praktikum macht hat man glaub ich den vorteil, dass man bereits theoretisches hintergrundwissen und das ein oder andere schon mal gebt hat (blutabnehmen mit orange gebt?).

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Xenophilia: Also worauf du dich verlassen kannst ist eines: WENN jemals etwas schiefgeht bei einer Ttigkeit, die du nicht httest machen drfen (rechtlich), werden 99,9% der Schwestern behaupten, sie htten es dir NICHT erlaubt. Im Zweifel rollt der Kopf, der am wackeligsten sitzt.
So habe ich das bisher Azubis erklrt, warum ich sie gewisse Dinge nicht habe machen lassen! Da gabs bisher auch nie Diskussionen oder Unmut  :Nixweiss:

----------


## WackenDoc

Man muss doch das Blutabnehmen nicht mit einer Orange ben. Und im Studium lernt man das erst recht nicht.

Ich versteh nicht, warum man Praktikanten nicht bestimmte Dinge unter Aufsicht machen lassen kann. Und wenn derjenige sich als zuverlssig erweist, kann man es ihn/sie immernoch selbstndig machen lassen. Dafr wrde aber gehren, denjenigen nochmal genau einzuweisen, was genau er machen darf, wann er Rcksprache halten muss etc.

Klar, geht das nicht, dass ein Praktikant alles selber unter Aufsicht macht (alleine weil die Zeit dafr nicht reicht.) Aber immer mal wieder- warum nicht. 

Ich hab in unseren SanBereichen (und vor allem auch im ersten Auslandseinsatz) sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Da durften Praktis bei Verbandswechseln helfen, Impfen (also selber stechen), Fden exen etc.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@WackenDoc: Also ich habe es bisher sowohl bei Praktikanten, Schlern, KPPlern, FSJlern usw usf immer so gehadhabt, wie du es beschrieben hast. Zeigen, beim selber machen zugucken,machen lassen. Aber eben nur bei Ttigkeiten, die mir deligierbar erschienen. Also natrlich VZ messen, BZ messen, E'lyte-Infuison an-, ab- oder umstecken, s.c. Spritzen, Fden ex, alles kein Thema. Aber an Katecholamnie hab ich z nur Azubis im dritten Jahr rangelassen, und auch das nur unter Aufsicht. Also alles immer abhngig vom Kenntnisstand des Einzelnen. Ich wei eben nicht, wie ich mich fhlen wrde wenn was schief geht. Ansonsten gilt: wer fit ist, darf alles machen was er sich zutrautund von dem ich wei, dass er es kann. Aber eben iwie im gesetzlich erlaubten Rahmen, soweit der klar definiert ist.

----------


## WackenDoc

Das ist ja auch ok so- ein Praktikant muss ja nicht alles gemacht haben, aber ein paar Sachen auer Putzen sollte man den schon machen lassen. Bei uns ist ja immer das Ziel einen mglichst breiten Einblick zu bieten und das Interesse zu wecken.

Und bei interessanten Sachen, die nicht delegierbar sind, kann derjeinge zuschauen und es erklrt bekommen und ggf. assistieren.
Dinge die fr uns vllig selbsverstndlich sind, knnen fr einen Praktikanten/Anfnger ein Highlight sein. 
Ich erklr ganz gerne die Sachen whrend ich die mache wenn ich Zuschauer hab- kostet dann auch nicht bermig Zeit.

----------


## Xenophilia05

Ich habe das LPA Hessen nocheinmal angeschrieben und die Dame meinte bezglich das FSJ als KPP anrechnen lassen  "Sie mssen sich von Ihrer Institution, bei der Sie das FSJ ableisten eine Ttigkeitsbeschreibung (unterschrieben von der Pflegedienstleitung) ausstellen lassen, aus der Ihre krankenpflegerische Ttigkeit (Grund -und *Behandlungspflege* unter Anleitung von examinierten Pflegepersonal) hervorgeht. Diese reichen Sie hier ein (sofern Sie in Hessen einen Studienplatz nachweisen knnen). Sofern Ihr FSJ den genannten Voraussetzungen entspricht, kann das Krankenpflegepraktikum vollstndig anerkannt werden." ... Habt ihr eine Idee was mit Behandlungspflege in diesem Rahmen gemeint ist ? In meinem Ttigkeitskatalog den ich (unterschrieben von der PDL) zu beginn bekommen habe steht leider drin *Nicht erlaubt: ... ( einschlielich der gesamten Behandlungspflege)*  

Jezt haben wir eine neue PDL und ich mchte nocheinmal einen Termin vereinbaren um um einen leicht abgenderten Ttigkeitskatallog zu bitten in dem eben dieser Satzt so nicht drinsteht (ich glaube nmlich das der mir das Genick bei der Anerkennung brechen knnte) ... desswegen nun zu meiner Frage was sollte behandlungspflegemig in diesem Katalog stehen? Ich kann mir gerade wenig vorstellen, dass das LPA irgendetwas wie Medis verabreichen oder Infusionen anhngen damit meint ... welche Behandlungspflegerischen Ttigkeiten knnten sie meinen ... BZ  messen z.B. ist ja eigl. schon ne invasive Masnahme ( drfte ich soetwas dann reinschreiben ??? )

----------


## Gesocks

Behandlungspflege hat sogar einen eigenen wiki-Artikel  :hmmm...: 
Mach's dir nicht so schwierig, sondern lass dir einfach am Ende deines FSJ (oder nach drei Monaten) bescheinigen, dass du pflegerisch auf einer Bettenstation ttig warst. Stimmt ja vermutlich sogar. Der Katalog ist dem LPA egal, die Bescheinigung zhlt.

@Was Praktikanten drfen sollten:
So meine ich auch. Ihr beiden seid wahrscheinlich gute Anleiterinnen, Arrythmie und Wacken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> "Sie mssen sich von Ihrer Institution, bei der Sie das FSJ ableisten eine Ttigkeitsbeschreibung (unterschrieben von der Pflegedienstleitung) ausstellen lassen, aus der Ihre krankenpflegerische Ttigkeit (Grund -und *Behandlungspflege* unter Anleitung von examinierten Pflegepersonal) hervorgeht.


Lass dir das genau so wortwrtlich von der PDL bescheinigen! Eine Ttigkeitsbeschreibung ist kein Ttigkeitskatalog. Ich bezweifel, dass die berhaupt was mit deinem Ttigkeitskatalog anfangen knnen - die Sachbearbeiter beim LPA haben nmlich berhaupt keine Ahnung von Pflege, die orientieren sich am Wortlaut der Approbationsordnung und so und da steht eben irgendwo Bettenstation und Grundpflege.
Ich hab einen Monat KPP auf einer Intensivstation gemacht und musste mir ebenfalls von der PDL bescheinigen lassen, dass ich "berwiegend in der Grund- und Behandlungspflege" ttig war. Ich hab mir das dann wortwrtlich in einem Einzeiler von der PDL besttigen lassen (ich kann dir das Dokument auch gerne einscannen, wenn dir das irgendwie weiterhilft  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Nessiemoo

Behandlungspflege heisst nur, dass es auf eine medizinische station war - deshalb zhlt auch zB altenpflegeheim nicht, weil da nur die grundpflege gibt. Ist eher ein brokratisches termin. ;)

----------


## Xenophilia05

@ lio : Ja das wrde mir sehr helfen , dann htte ich schonmal etwas in der hand und knnte sagen : So etwas brauche ich.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nirnaeth

Hallchen zusammen,

ich muss noch mein gesamtes Pflegepraktikum ableisten, habe dementsprechend noch absolut keine Erfahrung mit diesem Thema. Daher hier ein paar Fragen an euch:

1. Wie bewerbe ich mich? e-Mail an die Personalabteilung des jeweiligen Krankenhauses schreiben, nehme ich mal an... aber soll ich dann schon eine "Wunschabteilung/gebiet" o.. angeben? Oder wird man von der Personalabteilung des Krankenhauses eingeteilt?
2. Ich mchte auf jeden Fall sicher gehen, dass mir das Praktikum nachher auch anerkannt wird (das scheint ja teilweise gar nicht so einfach zu sein) --> auf was fr Kriterien muss ich denn achten?
3. Habt ihr persnliche Empfehlungen?

Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen :]

----------


## Gesocks

> [...] 1. Wie bewerbe ich mich? e-Mail an die Personalabteilung des jeweiligen Krankenhauses schreiben, nehme ich mal an... aber soll ich dann schon eine "Wunschabteilung/gebiet" o.. angeben? Oder wird man von der Personalabteilung des Krankenhauses eingeteilt? [...]


e-Mail oder Telefon an die Pflegeleitung. Normalerweise ist das die richtige Adresse, sonst leiten die dich an die richtigen weiter. Auf jeden Fall Wunschfachrichtung angeben.



> [...] 2. Ich mchte auf jeden Fall sicher gehen, dass mir das Praktikum nachher auch anerkannt wird (das scheint ja teilweise gar nicht so einfach zu sein) --> auf was fr Kriterien muss ich denn achten? [...]


Schau dir die Vorgaben deines LPA an, die haben eigentlich alle einen Merkzettel zum Download. Fr fast alle gilt: Mindestens ein Monat / 30 Tage am Stck, krzere Praktika werden nicht anerkannt. (Wenn du noch keinen Studienplatz hast: Fr das LPA Hamburg ist "ein Monat" immer ein Abschnitt vom x.y. bis zum (x-1).(y+1), z.B. vom 10.02. bis 09.03.. Ich wrde vorsichtshalber zusehen, "30 Tage" und "ein Monat" gleichzeitig zu erfllen, kostet dann im schlimmsten Fall zwei Tage.)



> [...] 3. Habt ihr persnliche Empfehlungen? [...]


Nach meinen Erfahrungen und zusammengetragenen Erlebnissen von Kommilitonen wrde ich immer ein Uniklinikum bzw. ein mglichst groes Haus einem kleinen gegenber bevorzugen. Als Fachgebiet fand ich Urologie schick. Pflegerisch ist es anspruchsvoll und vielseitig, ohne von Arbeit erschlagen zu werden (Gegensatz: Innere, kleines Haus), wenn man dich lsst, gibt es nette Operationen, Untersuchungen und Ambulanz-Geschichten.
Wo willst du das KPP denn machen?

----------


## Nirnaeth

@Gesocks,

vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort  :Smilie: 
Ich studiere im 1. Semester in Mnchen, wrde das KPP aber gern in meiner Heimatstadt Stuttgart machen.
Ich dachte an das Robert-Bosch-Krankenhaus... fr eine Fachrichtung kann ich mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem KPP in Stuttgart?

----------


## Incywincy

Habe es in der Diakonie auf der Betten-Aufnahmestation gemacht. War klasse, kanns nur empfehlen!

----------


## mathematicus

> e-Mail oder Telefon an die Pflegeleitung. Normalerweise ist das die richtige Adresse, sonst leiten die dich an die richtigen weiter. Auf jeden Fall Wunschfachrichtung angeben.


Du meinst: Auf jeden Fall Innere, Unfallchirurgie und Geriatrie ausschlieen  :Grinnnss!:  

Zum Thema Unikliniken vs. kleines Krankenhaus: Die meisten Leute in meinem Umfeld haben in kleinen Krankenhusern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das ist wohl wirklich vom Ort abhngig ;)

----------


## Gesocks

Stimmt, letztendlich alles eine Frage der Kontinenz!  :Grinnnss!:  UCh aber nur je nach Subspezialisierung, Wirbelsulenchirurgie ging z.B. klar.

----------


## Nirnaeth

Ok, danke fr die Tipps... dann wei ich ja, welche Richtungen ich eher meiden sollte ;)
Noch eine kleine Nachfrage: warum NICHT in die Unfallchirurgie?

----------


## Tiara

In Stuttgart kann ich das Diakonie-Klinikum (war auf einer chirurgischen Station), das Brgerhospital und das Olgle nur empfehlen. Nette Schwestern und sehr engagierte rzte, die einem gerne auch mal etwas zeigen und erklren und sehr oft die Mglichkeit ein bisschen OP-Luft zu schnuppern, sofern man seine Aufgaben auf Station erledigt hat.  :Smilie: 
Durfte auch recht viel Praktisches fr nen KPPler machen (z.B. Blut abnehmen, Tubus vorschieben bei einer Intubation, Hacken halten). 

LG

----------


## mathematicus

> Ok, danke fr die Tipps... dann wei ich ja, welche Richtungen ich eher meiden sollte ;)
> Noch eine kleine Nachfrage: warum NICHT in die Unfallchirurgie?


Bei uns (plastische Chirurgie) waren ab und an UCH-Patienten, von denen mussten 99% gewaschen werden. War halb so wild, da sie alle geistig fit waren, aber es gibt deutlich spannendere Aufgaben im KPP als Patienten waschen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Du meinst: Auf jeden Fall Innere, Unfallchirurgie und Geriatrie ausschlieen  
> 
> Zum Thema Unikliniken vs. kleines Krankenhaus: Die meisten Leute in meinem Umfeld haben in kleinen Krankenhusern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das ist wohl wirklich vom Ort abhngig ;)


Viszeralchirurgie (meine persnliche Erfahrung. ALLE hatten explosives diarrhoe nach 3-4 Tagen) meiden. Neurologie sollte auch nicht so toll sein (fast alle querschnittsgelhmt). 

Unfallchirurgie habe ich aber gehrt sollte ziemlich gut sein. Viel waschen ja... sonst aber ganz gut.

----------


## Nurbanu

Innere und Chirurgie sind viele alte Patienten (dement / aggressiv / nicht mobil / waschen / Steckbecken)

Pro kleines Haus, die Uniklinik stelle ich mir stressig vor (werde ich aber auch noch sehen).

----------


## Nynaeve

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Kinderstation, Entbindungsstation und Psychiatrie, so rein von den Ttigkeitsgebieten her?

----------


## lio

Ich hab einen Monat auf einer gemischten Station gemacht - halb Psych, halb Neurologie. Die Kombination war okay, Psych alleine htte ich vermutlich nicht so lange ausgehalten… 
Ttigkeitsgebiet, hm, ja. Fr einen ungelernten Praktikanten ziemlich bersichtlich. Kommt natrlich auch auf den Bereich an, in der offenen Psychiatrie sind die Patienten halt doch recht selbststndig. Ohne die neurologischen Patienten wre es sehr, sehr langweilig geworden. Auer Blutdruck messen und beim Bettwsche wechseln helfen war in der Psych nicht viel los… Die Patienten waren halt bei ihren Therapiesitzungen und Arztgesprchen, oder bei der Wasser - oder Hockergymnastik  :Nixweiss:  
Eine Woche war direkt "aufregend", da sollte ich mich um die zwei depressiven lteren Damen kmmern. Am ersten Tag haben wir es noch bis ins Bad geschafft, aber den beiden ging es jeden Morgen schlechter, bis sie irgendwann ganz katatonisch im Bett lagen (ich sa dann siebeneinhalb Stunden als Sitzwache am Bett) und dann auch ziemlich schnell in den geschtzten Bereich verlegt wurden… War ziemlich frustig, diese Entwicklung mit anzuschauen…

----------


## te@

Ich mache gerade mein Praktikum auf der Kinderstation (0-3 Jahre). Man kann das jetzt auf keine Fall verallgemeinern, weil ich ja nur meine Erfahrung schildern kann (ich habe vorher schon einmal 2 Wochen und 3 Monate auf zwei unterschiedlichen normal Station gearbeitet)
Ich rate von der Kinderstation mit Kleinkinder als Praktikant ab. Du darfst wirklich rein gar nichts machen! Vieles machen die Mtter selber und kenn die nicht da sind, machen es die Schwestern lieber selber - was auch verstndlich ist. Aber rein vom medizinischen Aspekt kannst du noch weniger machen, als auf einer Station mit Erwachsen, wo noch Sachen wie Blutdruck, Temperatur und EKG auch ein Praktikant machen kann.
Ich bin eigentlich nur zum putzen da und gehe mit auf Visite.
Wenn du wirklich auf eine Kinderstation willst, dann lieber bei Schulkindern. Da kann man mehr machen und mehr Erfahrungen sammeln.

----------


## Nynaeve

Danke euch beiden fr die Erfahrungsberichte!

----------


## roxolana

Ich habe 3 Monate Wochenstation gemacht. Was man machen durfte, war stark schwesternabhngig... Kinder durfte ich eigentlich immer versorgen, dann die Eltern in die Versorgung einweisen. Meistens Blutdruck und Puls bei den Frauen messen. Bei manchen Schwestern durfte ich BZ messen, ansonsten war hauptschlich Betten neu beziehen, Putzen und Schrnke auffllen, Botendienste.

----------


## Nurbanu

Wie ist das denn mit der Bescheinigung:
Muss diese "dokumentenecht" mit Kuli unterschrieben werden? Sollte man mehrere Originale haben oder reicht zur Anmeldung eine Kopie, sodass ein Original reicht und die Kopien auf dem Postweg abhanden kommen knnen?

----------


## SuperSonic

Du brauchst das Original, das "dokumentenecht" ausgefllt wurde, auch fr die Anmeldung zum Physikum. Einfache Kopien werden nicht anerkannt, hchstens amtlich beglaubigte Kopien.

----------


## Nurbanu

Danke. Am besten lasse ich mir die Bescheinigung in dem Fall mehrfach austellen.

----------


## WackenDoc

Das ist das Beste. Spart spter ne Menge Geld.
Ein Original immer behalten.

----------


## pippapo

Wei jemand von euch zufllig, ob ich wrend des KPP Kindergeld und Halbwaisenrente weiterbekomme, wenn ich es vor dem Studium mache?

----------


## Kandra

> Wei jemand von euch zufllig, ob ich wrend des KPP Kindergeld und Halbwaisenrente weiterbekomme, wenn ich es vor dem Studium mache?


Da du zu 99% nicht bezahlt werden wirst, wsste ich nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Wie ist das denn mit der Bescheinigung:
> Muss diese "dokumentenecht" mit Kuli unterschrieben werden? Sollte man mehrere Originale haben oder reicht zur Anmeldung eine Kopie, sodass ein Original reicht und die Kopien auf dem Postweg abhanden kommen knnen?


Also bei mir hat die PDL sich verweigert mehr als ein Original auszustellen. ich kam aber damit auch wundervoll zurecht, da man es von LPA auch ja wieder zurckkriegt (und eigentlich es nur fr Physikumanmeldung braucht).

----------


## anni94

Ich mach gerade mein Pflegepraktikum. Fr die ersten 4 Wochen bin ich jetzt auf der Unfallchirurgie und es macht total viel Spa. Die Patienten und die Arbeit sind ok, die Kollegen sehr nett und bemht und an die Arbeitszeiten gewhn ich mich auch langsam. Und jetzt steht die Frage im Raum, ob ich fr die restlichen zwei Monate auch noch auf der Station bleibe oder noch auf eine andere Station (vllt. Innere) gehe ... Ich wrde sehr gerne bleiben, weil ich einfach ein Gewohnheitsmensch bin. Aber irgendwie sagen meine Eltern/Freunde/... das man sich doch auch was anderes anschauen sollte. Aber ich meine, ich bin ja jetzt eigtl. erstmal im Bereich Pflege und alles was dann so von rztlicher Seite abgeht, bekommt man ja dann eigtl im Studium/spteren Famulaturen/etc. mit.
Was wrdet ihr machen? Bzw. was habt ihr gemacht?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich mach gerade mein Pflegepraktikum. Fr die ersten 4 Wochen bin ich jetzt auf der Unfallchirurgie und es macht total viel Spa. Die Patienten und die Arbeit sind ok, die Kollegen sehr nett und bemht und an die Arbeitszeiten gewhn ich mich auch langsam. Und jetzt steht die Frage im Raum, ob ich fr die restlichen zwei Monate auch noch auf der Station bleibe oder noch auf eine andere Station (vllt. Innere) gehe ... Ich wrde sehr gerne bleiben, weil ich einfach ein Gewohnheitsmensch bin. Aber irgendwie sagen meine Eltern/Freunde/... das man sich doch auch was anderes anschauen sollte. Aber ich meine, ich bin ja jetzt eigtl. erstmal im Bereich Pflege und alles was dann so von rztlicher Seite abgeht, bekommt man ja dann eigtl im Studium/spteren Famulaturen/etc. mit.
> Was wrdet ihr machen? Bzw. was habt ihr gemacht?


Ich wurde auf eine chirurgische Station geschickt und wollte eigentlich auch den 2.+3. Monat auf der Inneren machen (weil ich spter nichts chirurgisches machen mchte), bin dann aber die vollen 3 Monate auf der chirurgischen Station geblieben, weil das Team (Pfleger/rzte) super war. Man bekommt eben doch nicht soo viel "rztliches" mit und immerhin durfte ich auf der Station auch mal in den OP, das ist ja nicht berall selbstverstndlich. Also an deiner Stelle wrde ich bei der Station bleiben ;)

----------


## Gesocks

Ich behaupte, auf der Inneren gibt es nichts speziell interessantes fr Pflegepraktikanten, und wrde das wie mathematicus handhaben.

----------


## WackenDoc

@Anni: Wenn es dir da gefllt, bleib blos da. Ist zwar mal nett, nen internistische Untersuchung zu sehen, aber die Frage ist ja auch, ob man dich berhaupt zuschauen lsst.

Auerdem gibt es in der Innneren sehr viele Pflegeflle.

----------


## anni94

Danke fr eure Antworten. Das deckt sich absolut mit meinen Gedankengngen.  :Smilie:

----------


## maniac89

Alternativ knntest du auch einfach mal fragen, ob du nen Tag in der internistischen Funktionsabteilung verbringen darfst..

----------


## roxolana

> Ich mach gerade mein Pflegepraktikum. Fr die ersten 4 Wochen bin ich jetzt auf der Unfallchirurgie und es macht total viel Spa. Die Patienten und die Arbeit sind ok, die Kollegen sehr nett und bemht und an die Arbeitszeiten gewhn ich mich auch langsam. Und jetzt steht die Frage im Raum, ob ich fr die restlichen zwei Monate auch noch auf der Station bleibe oder noch auf eine andere Station (vllt. Innere) gehe ... Ich wrde sehr gerne bleiben, weil ich einfach ein Gewohnheitsmensch bin. Aber irgendwie sagen meine Eltern/Freunde/... das man sich doch auch was anderes anschauen sollte. Aber ich meine, ich bin ja jetzt eigtl. erstmal im Bereich Pflege und alles was dann so von rztlicher Seite abgeht, bekommt man ja dann eigtl im Studium/spteren Famulaturen/etc. mit.
> Was wrdet ihr machen? Bzw. was habt ihr gemacht?


ich hab auch alle 3 monate auf derselben station verbracht. mal ehrlich: so viel lernt man im praktikum eh nicht, und ein nettes team, in dem man gut behandelt wird, ist absolut gold wert. also bleib dabei.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> ich hab auch alle 3 monate auf derselben station verbracht. mal ehrlich: so viel lernt man im praktikum eh nicht, und ein nettes team, in dem man gut behandelt wird, ist absolut gold wert. also bleib dabei.


Vor allem alle Sachen fr die man in KPP fertig ist, den Po abreissen (die ganze Tagesarbeit in 2 h fertigzumachen, um ins OP zu kommen), oder mal Blutabzunehmen... wird man sptestens in 2 Jahre soooo viel gemacht haben, dass man kein Bock darauf haben will. In OP mal sein, Blutabnahme, Visite, klinische Untersuchung. Es ist natrlich superspannend, aber ich wrde rckblickend mich AUF KEINEM FALL extra anstrengen um so was mitzukriegen. Es ist natrlich ganz cool auf medizinerparties mal anzugeben, was cooles man schon gesehen hat.. aber sptestens im 5. semester ist es sowieso egal. 

Nimm einfach so viel aus UCh mit wie du kannst - es ist ein superspannendes fach: als herausforderung kannst du ja mal schauen ob jemand dir folgende sachen zB erklrt:  Wundmanagement (frag rzte/ schwester wieso man jetzt diesen verband macht und versuch mglich viel davon mitzukriegen), Thromboseprophylaxe, schmerzmittel... wie passiert die aufklrung... wo was liegt ;)

Auch wie man patienten lagert/ wscht ist eigentlich  ziemlich wichtig und kriegt man wohl im studium nicht so wirklich mit. Habe ich nie gemacht und auf Station jetzt mache ich zumindest immer wieder irgendwelche fehler, die die pfleger rgern ^^

----------


## Stan.

So wies aussieht, darf ich meinen zweiten KPP-Monat auf ner Intensivstation ableisten. Ich bin gespannt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Statt Semesterferien gibts fr mich nen Monat KPP  auf ner IMC/Inneren, jaaaaa. Freu ich mich? Neeeein.^^ Naja hauptsache die Leute sind nett, dann is alles gut..

----------


## Zeolith

Hey Leute,

habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie sich das mit Feiertagen whrend des KPPs verhlt? Ich hab Karfreitag und Ostermontag im KPP liegen. Kriegt man frei, muss man arbeiten oder das mit der Stationsleitung ausklamseren? 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?

LG Zeolith

----------


## Erdbeermond

Frag einfach mal die stationsleitung. Bei uns werden Praktikanten ganz normal eingeplant, also mit Wochenenden, Feiertagen, Spt- und Frhdiensten. Dafr hat man ja auch an anderen Tagen frei. 
Wenn du diese Tage frei haben willst, wrde ich zur SL gehen und der das erklren. Wenn du Glck hast, kannst du da auch frei haben.

----------


## Nurbanu

Feiertage frei, so war das bei mir. Die Arbeitstage wurden bei uns von Mo-Fr gezhlt, und wenn da Feiertage dazwischen lagen, waren es weniger Tage zu arbeiten. 
Gezhlt werden die aber wie Wochenende auch, also weniger Tage arbeiten fr gleiche Bescheinigungsdauer wie in einem Zeitraum ohne Feiertage  :Grinnnss!: 
Wrde ich aber gezielt noch mal mit der Stationsleitung absprechen und wenn die sich quer stellen, freundlich argumentieren, dass es nur 4 Arbeitstage pro Woche sind und du ja nicht dafr bezahlt wirst (und andere, bezahlte Pfleger deswegen ja einen Zuschlag erhalten).

----------


## aii

Da hast du es ja gut. Ich mache im April meinen ersten Monat und bekomme jedes zweite Wochenende frei und muss diese vier Tage aber auch im Mai "nachholen", sodass ich wirklich auf 30 Arbeitstage komme. Also geht mein Monat vom 1.04. bis 04.05..

----------


## Nurbanu

Die mssen dir dann aber 34 Tage bescheinigen (1.4. bis 4.5.). Mach einfach vom 1.-30.4. und lass dir den Zeitraum bescheinigen. Im Formular muss nur eingetragen werden vom 1.4.13 bis 30.4.13 und nicht unterbrochen (Feiertage gelten nicht als Unterbrechung!) und die vom LPA rechnen dir 30 Tage an. 
Hier das Formular:
http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/...t-z-krkpfl.pdf

Wenn sie sagen, dass du aber nicht am Ostermontag anfngst, sondern am Dienstag 2.4. dann geht dein Praktikum bis zum 1. Mai, nimmt sich aber von der Anzahl der Arbeitstage nichts. Endet das KPP am WE wird das miteingetragen und so auch an einem Feiertag. 

Bei 30 Tagen sind es ohne Feiertage 22 Arbeitstage (4 Wochen=28 Tage, davon 4 Wochenenden=8 Tage --> 20 Arbeitstage und dann noch die 2 Tage zur 30 hin). Mit Ostermontag sind es nur 21 Arbeitstage. 
Lass dich blo nicht verheizen und deine kostenfreie Arbeitskraft missbrauchen! 

Und hier noch die Approbationsordnung: http://www.studieren-medizin.de/pdf_...fuer-aerz-.pdf

----------


## aii

Am Telefon habe ich das auch angesprochen mit den Kalendertagen, aber sie beharrte auf 30 Arbeitstage. Ich muss die zwei freien Wochenenden nachholen.

Ich werde es nochmal ansprechen.

----------


## Nurbanu

Mach das auf jeden Fall im eigenen Interesse. Denn es gilt: wenn du am WE arbeitest, hast du zwei Tage unter der Woche frei, also mehr als 5 Tage in einer Kalenderwoche (7 Tage) wird nicht gearbeitet. Wo kmen wir da hin?! Ansonsten teil ihr durch die Blume mit, dass andere KH auch ber 20-22 zustzliche, unentgeltliche Arbeitstage glcklich sind und sich nicht so quer stellen.

----------


## pashtunwali

Jedes Krankenhaus htte es wohl gerne, dass die unbezahlten Pflegekrfte nach Arbeitstagen arbeiten.

Aber Leute setzt euch durch! Das KPP muss nach Kalendertagen absolviert werden! Sagt denen einfach, dass ihr mit dem LPA getelt habt und die sagen das so!  :hmmm...:  dann ist meist Ruhe :P

----------


## roxolana

> Hey Leute,
> 
> habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie sich das mit Feiertagen whrend des KPPs verhlt? Ich hab Karfreitag und Ostermontag im KPP liegen. Kriegt man frei, muss man arbeiten oder das mit der Stationsleitung ausklamseren? 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?
> 
> LG Zeolith


ich hatte immer frhdienst, an wochenenden frei und an feiertagen auch.

----------


## roxolana

> Am Telefon habe ich das auch angesprochen mit den Kalendertagen, aber sie beharrte auf 30 Arbeitstage. Ich muss die zwei freien Wochenenden nachholen.
> 
> Ich werde es nochmal ansprechen.


das geht echt gar nicht! man wird auch so schon genug ausgebeutet als praktikant. war das die stationsleitung oder die pdl?

----------


## Zeolith

Danke fr eure Meinungen. Meine WE sind immer frei, an den Feiertagen mssen zB die Schler nicht da sein. Mal fragen, wie sie es mit mir halten. Mir gehts ja nicht drum, genau DIE Tage freizubekommen. Ich will dem Krankenhaus nur sowenig Arbeitskraft wie mglich schenken! :bhh:

----------


## WackenDoc

Such dir am besten ein anderes Krankenhaus.

----------


## Zeolith

Naja, jetzt nicht mehr. Es ist fast geschafft, ein knapper Monat. Immerhin sind die Schwestern nett, habs ja auch schon anders erlebt.

----------


## aii

> Mach das auf jeden Fall im eigenen Interesse. Denn es gilt: wenn du am WE arbeitest, hast du zwei Tage unter der Woche frei, also mehr als 5 Tage in einer Kalenderwoche (7 Tage) wird nicht gearbeitet. Wo kmen wir da hin?! Ansonsten teil ihr durch die Blume mit, dass andere KH auch ber 20-22 zustzliche, unentgeltliche Arbeitstage glcklich sind und sich nicht so quer stellen.


Nochmal zum Verstndnis fr mich Dummie: Nach deiner Erklrung muss ich auch keine 12 Tage durcharbeiten bis ich meinen ersten freien Tag habe, richtig? Also sind diese 4 Tage frei, die ich habe zu wenig? 

Ich will mich ja nicht vor der Arbeit drcken, aber wenn ich gar nicht so viel arbeiten muss dann ist es mir nur recht.
Die Pflegedienstleiterin meinte, dass sie viele Studenten/KPPler htten. Da wunder ich mich nur, wieso die sich dann dumm stellt, wenn ich von Kalendertagen etc. spreche. Komisch.

----------


## lio

> Nochmal zum Verstndnis fr mich Dummie: Nach deiner Erklrung muss ich auch keine 12 Tage durcharbeiten bis ich meinen ersten freien Tag habe, richtig? Also sind diese 4 Tage frei, die ich habe zu wenig?


12 Tage am Stck arbeiten? Als unbezahlter Praktikant? Lass dir nichts erzhlen, blich sind 22 Arbeitstage in 30 Kalendertagen - also entweder alle vier Wochenenden frei oder eben Ersatztage. 
Ich wrd mir auch ein anderes Krankenhaus suchen. Wenn die PDL jetzt schon rumzickt, schreibt sie dir zum Schluss noch irgendeinen Schei* in's KPP-Zeugnis (Fehltage oder so) und du kannst vier Wochen vor'm Physikum mit dem LPA diskutieren.

----------


## aii

Gut. Dann werde ich das Morgen mal telefonisch klren.

Vielen Dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## SuperSonic

Also nee, irgendwo hrt die Ausbeuterei wirklich auf! Keinesfalls mehr als 23 Tage pro Monatsabschnitt arbeiten!

----------


## Nurbanu

> Nochmal zum Verstndnis fr mich Dummie: Nach deiner Erklrung muss ich auch keine 12 Tage durcharbeiten bis ich meinen ersten freien Tag habe, richtig? Also sind diese 4 Tage frei, die ich habe zu wenig?


lio hat es schon beantwortet.

Max. 22 oder 23 Tage sicherheitshalber, wenn es ein Monat mit 31 Tagen ist, sodass man einerseits die Bedingung 30 KALENDERtage und einen Monat (vom 1.-30./31. eines Monats hat bzw. 2.4.-1.5.) erfllt. Es wre schade, wenn ein LPA vielleicht wegen eines Tages rumzickt und du Probleme bekommst. 
Und das ganze gilt, wenn keine Feiertage im KPP Zeitraum liegen. 

Nimm lieber ein anderes KH... das mit den vielen Studenten klingt so wie "Das Angebot gilt nur heute, schlagen sie genau heute zu!". Und das ist eine miese Verkufermasche.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich will, dass es zu Ende ist T.T

----------


## WackenDoc

Das glaub ich dir- was bin ich froh, dass der Quatsch bei mir damals (TM) nur 2 Monate gedauert hat.

----------


## pippapo

Also ich finde die Arbeit an sich eig gar nicht so schlimm, ja manchmal ekelig aber man gewhnt sich an alles ;). Aber das stndige um 5 aufstehen, die ganze Zeit mde sein und die Zeit die sich einfach so ziiiiiiiiieeeeeeht, das nervt. Und dann dieser kleiner Gedanke, dass man nichtmal Geld bekommt, kommt auch immer wieder zum Vorschein...

----------


## aii

Nochmals vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe. Ich habe der Dame jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben. Ich wrde mir ja sofort ein neues KH suchen, aber das hat einfach perfekt in meinen Zeitplan gepasst. Habe extra frei bekommen im April.

Ein anderes KH hat erst ab September freie Pltze und das zweite in der Stadt hat ne vierwchige Vorlaufzeit und erwartet Anschreiben, Lebenslauf und Lichtbild..  :grrrr....: 
Ich warte jetzt mal die Antwort ab und wenn sie sich immer noch querstellt dann werde ich absagen.

Jemand hat gefragt, um wenn es sich handelt. Es handelt sich um die stellvertretende Pflegedienstleiterin.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich finds einfach eine riesengroe Ausbeute. Als ob man 3 Monate bruchte um nen Einblick in die Pflege zu bekommen.

----------


## pippapo

> Ich finds einfach eine riesengroe Ausbeute. Als ob man 3 Monate bruchte um nen Einblick in die Pflege zu bekommen.


Ja das Stimmt allerdings. An sich finde es aber schon wichtig, da man wirklich mal in Kontakt mit "echten" Patienten kommt, das Krankenhaus mal ein bisschen von innen kennenlernt, die ganzen Ablufe etc. Aber ein paar Wochen oder ein Monat wrde dafr vllig ausreichen.
ABer nun gehts ab ins Bett den morgen heit es wieder frhschicht!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

An sich hab ich auch nichts gegen das KPP. Aber 3 Monate fr lau schuften is schon echt krank..

----------


## Stan.

Stimmt, ist echt ausbeuterisch und drei Monate vllig bertrieben.. sie brauchen einen natrlich nicht voll bezahlen, das wre auch lcherlich, aber son bisschen was wr schon angebracht... ich bin froh dass ich zum 2. Mal ne gute Station erwischt hab, auf der man wenigstens sonst sehr fair behandelt wird und wirklich auch was lernt. 
Allerdings wars heut z.B. auch echt stressig und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "intensiv"... ein Patient verstorben, der Andere literweise Blut gekotzt (ich war der Nierenschalenverantwortliche... :Grinnnss!:  und der Dritte hat sich mehrfach drber beschwert, dass stndig Kinder auf seinem Bauch rumhpfen und seine Fe am Nordpol sind: 
Ich: So, ich leg ihnen mal eine Wrmflasche an die Fsse, damit ihnen nicht so kalt ist, gell?
Pat: "Ja aber wo kriegen Sie die denn her am Nordpol?"  :Grinnnss!:  
(Letzterer war postoperativ noch ein wenig sedoanalgesiert)

----------


## Lilaloco

Huhu, 

ich mache grad vor dem Studium den zweiten Monat und habe an einem WE angefangen. 
Dieses WE hab ich frei, danach dann muss ich arbeiten, dann hab ich frei und dann brauch ich fr die 30 Tage noch den Samstag und Ostersonntag. EIg msste ich ja an dem WE wieder arbeiten. Bisher war noch nie die Rede von einem Ausgleich fr die Sonntage oder so und EIGENTLICH muss man bei einem Monat ja auch nur zwei Wochenenden arbeiten. 
Kann ich wohl fragen, ob ich das Wochenende dann zwar anerkannt bekomme, aber nicht arbeiten muss?

Danke fr die Hilfe!

----------


## FlameIngo

Warum regt ihr euch ber die fehlende Bezahlung auf ? Geht dahin, wo es eine gibt, z.Bsp. in die Schweiz mit 1000-1500 CHF im Monat, oder organisiert euch, fordert eine gerechtere Behandlung usw.. In der Schweiz gelten Praktika ohne Bezahlung als Schwarzarbeit, die verboten ist. Wei nicht, warum die Mentalitt in Deutschland so ausbeuterisch ist...
Ich komme auch aus D ;), mache aber demnchst das KPP in Basel  :Smilie:

----------


## pippapo

> Warum regt ihr euch ber die fehlende Bezahlung auf ? Geht dahin, wo es eine gibt, z.Bsp. in die Schweiz mit 1000-1500 CHF im Monat, oder organisiert euch, fordert eine gerechtere Behandlung usw.. In der Schweiz gelten Praktika ohne Bezahlung als Schwarzarbeit, die verboten ist. Wei nicht, warum die Mentalitt in Deutschland so ausbeuterisch ist...
> Ich komme auch aus D ;), mache aber demnchst das KPP in Basel


Das ist echt cool  :Smilie:  wusste ich gar nicht, ist jetzt wohl auch zu spt, aber danke fr die Info  :Smilie:  Ich kriege wenigstens noch Essen in der Mitarbeiterkantine umsonst  :Smilie: 

Ich hab da mal eine  Frage an euch. Und zwar habe jetzt im Mrz mein KPP auf der Unfallchirurgie angefangen. Ich werde in diesem Krankenhaus die ganzen 3 Monate bleiben und soll dann im 2.Monat auf die Onkologie und im 3. Neurologie. Jetzt ist es aber so dass es mir Umfallchir. super gefllt, alle sind super nett, erklren und zeigen mir Sachen, das ganze Arbeitsklima ist insgesamt sehr angenehm. So gesehen wrde ich versuchen alle 3 Monate auf der Unfallchir. zu bleiben, aber andererseits wre es auch interessant mal in die anderen Bereiche reinzuschnuppern. Allerdings sind ja Pflegerttigkeit ja fast beralll gleich, oder wie wrdet ihr es sehen? War jemand von euch vllt schon entweder in der Onkologie oder Neurologie? Was kann man da erwarten? Und was wrdet ihr mir insgesamt raten? Bequem bleiben oder die Abwechslung suchen ;) ?

----------


## SuperSonic

> Warum regt ihr euch ber die fehlende Bezahlung auf ? Geht dahin, wo es eine gibt, z.Bsp. in die Schweiz mit 1000-1500 CHF im Monat


Allein nach Abzug von Miete + Kosten frs tgliche Mittagessen in der Personalkantine (welches man in der Schweiz meines Wissens selber zahlen muss) drfte nicht allzu viel vom Gehalt brig bleiben, oder?

----------


## Kate!

> Ich hab da mal eine  Frage an euch. Und zwar habe jetzt im Mrz mein KPP auf der Unfallchirurgie angefangen. Ich werde in diesem Krankenhaus die ganzen 3 Monate bleiben und soll dann im 2.Monat auf die Onkologie und im 3. Neurologie. Jetzt ist es aber so dass es mir Umfallchir. super gefllt, alle sind super nett, erklren und zeigen mir Sachen, das ganze Arbeitsklima ist insgesamt sehr angenehm. So gesehen wrde ich versuchen alle 3 Monate auf der Unfallchir. zu bleiben, aber andererseits wre es auch interessant mal in die anderen Bereiche reinzuschnuppern. Allerdings sind ja Pflegerttigkeit ja fast beralll gleich, oder wie wrdet ihr es sehen? War jemand von euch vllt schon entweder in der Onkologie oder Neurologie? Was kann man da erwarten? Und was wrdet ihr mir insgesamt raten? Bequem bleiben oder die Abwechslung suchen ;) ?


Ich wrde die Abwechslung suchen. Und das sagt eine Fachidiotin aus der UCH ("Umfallchirurgie" ist im brigen ein Knaller, werd ich mir merken ^^), die ihre Abteilung hei und innig liebt und vor allem und jedem leidenschaftlich verteidigt!

Ich muss dir aber widersprechen, was das identische pflegerische Arbeiten in verschiedenen Fachabteilungen angeht. Natrlich ist - vor allem in ein und demselben Haus - Leitbild und Pflegekonzept dasselbe, doch die Schwerpunkte sind meist merklich unterschiedlich. 

In der Unfallchirurgie folgendes Bild: Bunt gemischte Baujahre, von U16 bis 90 alles dabei (Wir haben derzeit ein Zimmer, dass zusammen 279 Jahre alt ist... o___), durchschnittliche Verweildauer 3-12 Tage, kleinere Eingriffe bishin zu komplexen Polytraumata mit zig Begleiterkrankungen neben den unfallchirurgischen Dingen. Zumindest bei uns, sind ein Akutkrankenhaus der Maximalversorgung. Hier ist grob zusammengefasst Hauptaugenmerk auf Mobilisation und pr, sowie postoperative Pflege zu legen. Ganz grob. Wir knnen auch mal.  :Big Grin:  

Auf der Onkologie hast du jedoch noch einen zustzlichen und nicht zu unterschtzenden Faktor, nmlich die psychologischen Faktoren. Da sind Lebens- und Sinnkrisen bishin zur Suizidalitt nach Feststellen einer mitunter palliativen Situation auch mal Tagesprogramm. Im Klartext: dort versterben auch mal Patienten. Hufiger als beispielsweise auf unserer Station. Dort geht es um Begleitung und Wegbereitung, wie bei uns immer so schn gesagt wird. Viel Reden, viel Aushalten, viel Kompensieren. Aber auch viel Freude, wenn man sieht, dass die Prognose sich mal wieder nicht besttigt hat und besagter Patient noch Monate spter auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommt. ;)

Zur Neurologie kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich dort noch nicht gearbeitet habe und wir nur 'ne Neurochirurgie haben. Fachlich sehr interessant, aber pflegerisch harter Shit, hab ich mal so am Rande mitbekommen.


Ich wrde wechseln, aber das muss jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden.  :Smilie:

----------


## Stan.

> Allerdings sind ja Pflegerttigkeit ja fast beralll gleich, oder wie wrdet ihr es sehen? War jemand von euch vllt schon entweder in der Onkologie oder Neurologie? Was kann man da erwarten? Und was wrdet ihr mir insgesamt raten? Bequem bleiben oder die Abwechslung suchen ;) ?


Also ich war letztes Jahr auf ner Unfallchir. wos  mir auch recht gut gefallen hat, und bin jetz auf ner Intensivstation. Dort hab ich bis jetz schon echt viel gelernt (war jetz 5 Tage da). Dort is die Pflege schon ganz anders als auf der Normalstation: Die Pfleger haben mehr mit Medikamenten zu tun (man bekommt also nen guten Einblick in die (Intensiv-)Pharmakologie, ausserdem drfen die (zumindest bei mir auf der Station) mehr machen.. die legen z.B. selbst Blasenkatheter. Auch ich als Praktikant darf dort andere Sachen machen, als auf der Normalen wie z.B. Blutgasuntersuchungen, Perfusoren- und Infusionen fertig machen, EKG schreiben.. etc.  Auerdem isses zeitweise schon echt spannend und insgesamt interessanter finde ich.


Also wenn du die Mglichkeit hast, ich kann die Intensivstation nur empfehlen!  

(Ich kenne deinen Wissensstand natrlich nicht, aber mir hats geholfen mich vorher ein wenig einzulesen, um mit den Begiffen etwas besser klarzukommen)

----------


## Dino111

ich wrde die station nicht wechseln. du hast dich erstens in den ablauf der station eingearbeitet und das klima ist ja angenehm. ich wrde es nicht riskieren auf eine station zu kommen wo man nur angemotzt und richtig ausgenutzt wird, und deine verbleibende zeit zur hlle gemacht wird. zudem pflegerische ttigkeiten in der onkologie und neurologie  unangenehmer sein drften als in der unfallchirurgie (meine erfahrungen--> neurologie und unfallchirurgie/orthopdie).

meiner meinung nach braucht nicht mehrere stationen besucht zu haben, eine station gengt um die pflegerische arbeit mitzuerleben und deren arbeit auch zu respektieren (bzw. wenn du eine falsche station erwischt dann wirst du das alles vergessen haben und die schwestern nur noch hassen!- nimm die positive erfahrungen mit). man soll ja schlielich nicht rztliche ttigkeiten machen (die zwar manchmal ganz cool sind, aber die man im studium noch 1000x machen muss, da verpasst du nichts)

wenn du routine hast geht die zeit auch schneller um! ich wei noch wie ich damals dumm in der ecke rumstand und alle am laufen, abzeichnen, medikamente vorbereiten waren, die rzte stressig alle akten auseinander genommen haben und ich da ganz ruhig tee und kuchen vorbereite und noch was davon a  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  irgendwann vertrauen dir die schwestern auch, dass du verantwortung zeigst und darfst dann auch viele schwerere aufgaben machen. auf neuen station wirst du am anfang nur mit den leichten konfrontiert werden

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich bin hchstens mal in der Intensiv, wenn ich irgendwelche Botengnge erledige...wrd da aber zu gern mal reinschnuppern. 
Ich finds echt tzend, dass ich so oft nichts zu tun hab und dann nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehe -.- Ich komm mir nutzlos vor und denk mir dann, dass die Schwestern sich dann denken, wie faul ich bin...aber wenn doch einfach nichts zu tun ist.. ._.

----------


## Stan.

@Sanguis, ich setz mich dann meistens hin und les in irgendner rumliegenden Lektre  wie Pflegefachbchern oder so rum. Heut wars die meiste Zeit bei mir aber auch wahnsinnig ruhig..darum durft ich dann auch frher gehn, sonst wr ich jetz noch nicht Daheim  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

> Ich bin hchstens mal in der Intensiv, wenn ich irgendwelche Botengnge erledige...wrd da aber zu gern mal reinschnuppern. 
> Ich finds echt tzend, dass ich so oft nichts zu tun hab und dann nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehe -.- Ich komm mir nutzlos vor und denk mir dann, dass die Schwestern sich dann denken, wie faul ich bin...aber wenn doch einfach nichts zu tun ist.. ._.


Schonmal gefragt, ob du z.B. die Blutentnahmerunde bernehmen darfst? Damit kannst du je nach Station locker eine Stunde weghauen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kann kein Blut abnehmen...bei uns machen das auch nur die rzte, bzw. eine Famulantin.

----------


## Gesocks

Zweimal angucken und so oft wie ntig unter Aufsicht probieren; dann weit du wie's geht, der Rest ist Technik. Wenn sich die Famulantin nicht drum reit und die rzte dich lassen, mach's zu deiner Aufgabe!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Blutentnahmen sind... tricky, vor allem auch legal - ist eine heikle Sache. (Und man macht ja auch gengend von denen spter -.-. Wirklich. ich wrde nicht ber Blutentnahmen sich reissen) 

Wenn du aber nichts zu tun hast fr 1-2 Stunden, wrde ich dir lieber raten nachzufragen, ob du in einen der Funktionsbereiche gehen knntest. Notaufnahme? Radiologie? Sono? Ambulante OP's (sind richtig cool fr Anfnger. Die rzte und pfleger sind chillig da, und man kriegt richtig viel mit, weil die da kein Stress haben)? Frag die rzte ob du auch in eine Sprechstunde mitkannst, oder bei Punktionen zuschauen? Ich durfte so bei coolen Verbandwechseln und Drainagen assistieren. Wenn du in Innere bist, dann vielleicht noch Endoskopien? Bestimmt auch Leute in den Laboren erklren Sachen supergerne.  Sonst sind auch Patientenakten richtig ntzlich frs lesen! ;)

Und sonst: Geniesse es! Setz dich hin, ruhe dich aus. Man arbeitet sowieso kostenlos da in eigenen Ferien... und man kriegt eigentlich alles beigebracht spter im Studium. Du verpasst also nichts. Und die Schwestern die eventuell denken, dass du faul bist, bestimmen auch spter nicht ber dein Leben. ;)

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich bin hchstens mal in der Intensiv, wenn ich irgendwelche Botengnge erledige...wrd da aber zu gern mal reinschnuppern. 
> Ich finds echt tzend, dass ich so oft nichts zu tun hab und dann nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehe -.- Ich komm mir nutzlos vor und denk mir dann, dass die Schwestern sich dann denken, wie faul ich bin...aber wenn doch einfach nichts zu tun ist.. ._.


Frag mal (wenn Blutentnahme tabu ist, war's bei mir leider auch...), ob du irgendwelche anderen Sachen machen kannst. Ich habe z.B. in ziemlich vielen Sptdiensten den Stationstelefonisten gemacht oder Pizza bestellt und gegessen  :Big Grin:  , irgendwelche Aktenordner mit Stickern versehen, Spritzen aufgezogen, ein bisschen die OP-Plne am PC gestalkt und geguckt, was ich mir gerne anschauen wrde, ... man kann so viel machen! Und wenn mir besonders langweilig war, hab ich einfach ne Runde Kaffee gekocht fr alle. Manchmal sehen sie aber auch ein, dass nix los ist und lassen einen frher gehen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

> Blutentnahmen sind... tricky, vor allem auch legal - ist eine heikle Sache. (Und man macht ja auch gengend von denen spter -.-. Wirklich. ich wrde nicht ber Blutentnahmen sich reissen) [...]


OP, Funktionsbereich und Ambulanz auch, sogar aktiv beteiligt. Ich fand's _jetzt_ geil. Wie das juristisch aussieht - keine Ahnung, heikel m.E. eher nicht, sonst wrde man nicht regelmig formal genauso wenig qualifizierte Famulanten beauftragen. Was einem zugetraut wird, und man sich selbst zutraut wird man schon hinkriegen.

----------


## Lilaloco

> Ich bin hchstens mal in der Intensiv, wenn ich irgendwelche Botengnge erledige...wrd da aber zu gern mal reinschnuppern. 
> Ich finds echt tzend, dass ich so oft nichts zu tun hab und dann nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehe -.- Ich komm mir nutzlos vor und denk mir dann, dass die Schwestern sich dann denken, wie faul ich bin...aber wenn doch einfach nichts zu tun ist.. ._.


Das verstehe ich! Bei mir ist es das andere Extrem! Auf meiner Station bin ich meistens allein mit 2 Schwestern und es ist rappevoll, die ganze Zeit. 
Ich renne in einer Tour. Hab hchstens mal 10 Minuten Pause. Ansonsten hetze ich von einer Schelle zur nchsten, Putze, messe 1000mal den Blutdruck, Puls, Blutzucker usw., nehme mal Patienten auf, putze wieder, bringe das Essen, putze wieder, freue mich ber die 30 Euro die mir eine Patientin zusteckt und die ich natrlich nie wieder sehe sobald ich sie im Stationszimmer abegeben habe  :Big Grin:  usw! Achja, hab ich erwhnt das ich putze?! ;) Vom menschlichen Ges ber die Rume bis zu den Mbeln eigentlich alles. Aber ich wei, dass ist ganz normal und ich will mich auch gar nicht beschweren. Besser als nichts zu tun zu haben ist es auf jeden Fall! Aber weil ich auch fast immer lnger bleiben muss geht es gewaltig in die Knochen, meine Fe sind komplett wund! Zumal ich ganz normal auch Wochenenddienste hab!

----------


## Lilaloco

> Frag mal (wenn Blutentnahme tabu ist, war's bei mir leider auch...), ob du irgendwelche anderen Sachen machen kannst. Ich habe z.B. in ziemlich vielen Sptdiensten den Stationstelefonisten gemacht oder Pizza bestellt und gegessen  , irgendwelche Aktenordner mit Stickern versehen, Spritzen aufgezogen, ein bisschen die OP-Plne am PC gestalkt und geguckt, was ich mir gerne anschauen wrde, ... man kann so viel machen! Und wenn mir besonders langweilig war, hab ich einfach ne Runde Kaffee gekocht fr alle. Manchmal sehen sie aber auch ein, dass nix los ist und lassen einen frher gehen!


Echt wahnsinn! Das ginge auf meiner Station NIE! Da werden die Praktikanten voll eingeplant. Ansonsten knnten die Schwestern wahrscheinlich erst Mitternacht nach Hause gehen. Nicht dass wir irgendwas lebenswichtiges machen, aber eben den ganzen Kram der sein muss, zu dem die Schwestern aber einfach nicht kommen. Und frher gehen durfte ich noch nie :'-(!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nurbanu

> Huhu, 
> 
> ich mache grad vor dem Studium den zweiten Monat und habe an einem WE angefangen. 
> Dieses WE hab ich frei, danach dann muss ich arbeiten, dann hab ich frei und dann brauch ich fr die 30 Tage noch den Samstag und Ostersonntag. EIg msste ich ja an dem WE wieder arbeiten. Bisher war noch nie die Rede von einem Ausgleich fr die Sonntage oder so und EIGENTLICH muss man bei einem Monat ja auch nur zwei Wochenenden arbeiten. 
> Kann ich wohl fragen, ob ich das Wochenende dann zwar anerkannt bekomme, aber nicht arbeiten muss?
> 
> Danke fr die Hilfe!


Ab hier lesen. Der Gesprchsstrang beanwortet deine Fragen. 

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...38#post1609338

----------


## Kandra

> OP, Funktionsbereich und Ambulanz auch, sogar aktiv beteiligt. Ich fand's _jetzt_ geil. Wie das juristisch aussieht - keine Ahnung, heikel m.E. eher nicht, sonst wrde man nicht regelmig formal genauso wenig qualifizierte Famulanten beauftragen. Was einem zugetraut wird, und man sich selbst zutraut wird man schon hinkriegen.


Famulanten drften versicherungstechnisch anders abgedeckt sein, wie du als Krankenpflegepraktikant. Fr Famulanten ist das Erlernen von Blutabnahmen vorgesehen, im KPP meistens nicht (ich durfte auch nicht). 
Klar ist Blut abnehmen an sich keine groe Sache, aber ich hab auch schon Hmatome gesehen, die sich ber den kompletten Arm zogen und diverese Horrorstorys ber ble Entzndungen und Nervenschden gehrt.

----------


## FlameIngo

> Allein nach Abzug von Miete + Kosten frs tgliche Mittagessen in der Personalkantine (welches man in der Schweiz meines Wissens selber zahlen muss) drfte nicht allzu viel vom Gehalt brig bleiben, oder?


Also, ich studiere in Basel und finde, dass man mit 1000 CHF als Student okay hinkommt. Ich brauche kein tgliches Mittagessen in der Kantine. Nehme mir lieber selbst was Kleines mit, dass dann auch nicht mde macht danach. Die Miete ist sehr unterschiedlich. Ich hatte Glck mit 300 CHF, aber man sollte mit 500-600 rechnen. Wenn man ohnehin schon hier wohnt, ist es egal. Und in jedem Fall ist es besser als in D, wo man als kostenlose Arbeitskraft ausgenutzt wird. 

Finde, nach der Erfahrung, in der Schweiz zu leben. die Geiz- und Lohndrcker-Mentalitt in Deutschland wirklich abschreckend.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok, Einblick in die Pflege gewonnen (als ob ich da noch nie gewesen wre  :Keks: ). Kein Bock mehr. Kann ich jetzt damit aufhren?...Ach ne natrlich nicht.. T.T

----------


## pippapo

Hey Leute! War jemand von euch mal krank im KPP? Ich liege grade zuhause im Bett, vollgestopft mit medis und kann morgen auf jeden Fall und bermorgen wahrscheinlich auch nicht arbeiten  :Frown:  Wie war das bei euch, musstet ihr die Tage nachholen?

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hm, ich nicht. Hab einfach auf Station angerufen, und sie haben es nicht die Stationsleitung und PDL gemeldet. (Ist aber natrlich Glckssache)

----------


## Nurbanu

Ich habe meine Stationsleitung gefragt, ob ich nacharbeiten muss. Musste ich nicht. Und die PDL wusste von nichts und ich habe meinen Zeitraum bescheinigt bekommen. Ist aber sicherlich stations-, organisations- und krankenhausabhngig.

----------


## roxolana

Ich musste auch nicht nacharbeiten. Die Stationsleitung fand es sogar seltsam, dass ich berhaupt gefragt habe.

----------


## Qin

> Ich bin hchstens mal in der Intensiv, wenn ich irgendwelche Botengnge erledige...wrd da aber zu gern mal reinschnuppern. 
> Ich finds echt tzend, dass ich so oft nichts zu tun hab und dann nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehe -.- Ich komm mir nutzlos vor und denk mir dann, dass die Schwestern sich dann denken, wie faul ich bin...aber wenn doch einfach nichts zu tun ist.. ._.


Also die Schwestern finden IMMER etwas fr mich zu tun, selbst wenn es Sachen sind, die eigentlich nicht meine Aufgaben sind, weil dafr extra Leute eingestellt sind (Putzen, Betten holen, etc.). Und nein ich soll denen nicht nur dabei helfen... 
Sorry aber ich bin dermaen abgef**** von diesem Monat KPP... Das letzte Mal durfte ich so gut wie alles und diesmal?! Htte in der anderen Klinik bleiben sollen. 

Und berhaupt: wieso 3 Monate??? 

 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

UCH an der Uniklinik kln ist toll  :bhh:

----------


## Bina_1992

Ok gut zu wissen, ich zieh ja auch nach Kln :P

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Also die Schwestern finden IMMER etwas fr mich zu tun, selbst wenn es Sachen sind, die eigentlich nicht meine Aufgaben sind, weil dafr extra Leute eingestellt sind (Putzen, Betten holen, etc.). Und nein ich soll denen nicht nur dabei helfen... 
> Sorry aber ich bin dermaen abgef**** von diesem Monat KPP... Das letzte Mal durfte ich so gut wie alles und diesmal?! Htte in der anderen Klinik bleiben sollen. 
> 
> Und berhaupt: wieso 3 Monate???


Da kann man sich ruhig verweigern! Wenn du zum putzen beauftragt wirst (gibts ja auch gerne Putzfrauen die Pflegepraktikanten rumkommandieren wollen), was klarerweise nicht deine Aufgabe ist (mal die Schwester beim Fall von Brechdurchfall im Zimmer helfen, ja, klar, Wagen putzen ja,sonst eigentlich nicht,) kannst du es ruhig einfach nicht machen! habe ich auch entdeckt. Die Station geht nicht runter wenn du mal eine Pause nimmst. ich finde das  dann auch nicht arrogant, sondern einfach Selbstschutz. Da hat man fast den Respekt manche Krankenschwester verdient, wenn man sich nicht mit blden Aufgaben bespassen hat. 

Ich bin dann einfach ins Stationskche gegangen und mir ein Tee gemacht, oder mal ins frische Luft raus... oder irgendeine andere Schwester/ rzte gefragt, ob ich mal mitlaufen kann.

----------


## lio

> Ich bin dann einfach ins Stationskche gegangen und mir ein Tee gemacht, oder mal ins frische Luft raus...


Wenn ich sowas gemacht htte, htte mich die Stationsschwester hochkant rausgeworfen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Die muss es ja nicht merken ^^. habe ich auch erst gedacht, dann habe ich aber gemerkt, dass es den pflegern ziemlich egal war wo ich genau war.

----------


## mathematicus

> Also die Schwestern finden IMMER etwas fr mich zu tun, selbst wenn es Sachen sind, die eigentlich nicht meine Aufgaben sind, weil dafr extra Leute eingestellt sind (Putzen, Betten holen, etc.). Und nein ich soll denen nicht nur dabei helfen... 
> Sorry aber ich bin dermaen abgef**** von diesem Monat KPP... Das letzte Mal durfte ich so gut wie alles und diesmal?! Htte in der anderen Klinik bleiben sollen. 
> 
> Und berhaupt: wieso 3 Monate???


Das Putzen wrde ich verweigern, habe ich nach dem ersten Mal auch gemacht, da die Putzfrau ziemlich unfreundlich war. Hat keinen interessiert, somit musste ich nie wieder putzen  :Big Grin:  Betten holen ist doch nicht soo schlimm, da kann man ja Zeit bei totschlagen ;) Ansonsten kommts immer gut, wenn man bei den Patienten vorbeischaut, die nicht mobil sind und fragt, ob sie was brauchen^^

----------


## Stan.

> Ansonsten kommts immer gut, wenn man bei den Patienten vorbeischaut, die nicht mobil sind und fragt, ob sie was brauchen^^


Oder sich einfach mal n bisschen mit ihnen unterhalten, dabei lernt man die Leute besser kennen und es sieht nicht so aus als wrst du faul, weil du ja am Patienten bist, und nicht z.B. im Stationszimmer am Tisch rumhockst und Zeitung liest oder so.. Teilweise sinds ausserdem schon spannende Geschichten, die sie zu erzhlen haben!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> UCH an der Uniklinik kln ist toll


Ehrlich? DAS htte ich jetzt nicht vermutet  :Big Grin:

----------


## roxolana

> Oder sich einfach mal n bisschen mit ihnen unterhalten, dabei lernt man die Leute besser kennen und es sieht nicht so aus als wrst du faul, weil du ja am Patienten bist, und nicht z.B. im Stationszimmer am Tisch rumhockst und Zeitung liest oder so.. Teilweise sinds ausserdem schon spannende Geschichten, die sie zu erzhlen haben!


Genau... mit Patienten plauden kann einem die Zeit wunderbar vertreiben.

----------


## pippapo

Dem kann Ich nur zustimmen  :Smilie:  Und vielleicht auch ein bisschen selber erzhlen das findet die Patienten meistens auch ziemlich cool, ist glaub ich nicht so spannend den ganzen tag nur rumzuliegen ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA: Du arbeitest doch an der Uniklinik oder?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> @AA: Du arbeitest doch an der Uniklinik oder?


UK Bonn. Hab an der UK Kln meine GuK-Ausbildung gemacht. Und kenn daher da jeden Hinz und Kunz -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gibt es hier jemanden, der nur Frhschichten macht? Darfs mir selber aussuchen, wann ich arbeite und bin mir grad ein bisschen unsicher, wie ich das machen soll..Hab die letzte Woche von 8-16:30 gearbeitet (was ehrlich gesagt total beknackt war..weil z.B. zwischen den Schichten so wenig zu tun ist) und seit gestern mach ich Frhdienste, die mir besser gefallen, weil zumindest z.Z. viel Arbeit da ist..andererseits ist da auch das Aufstehen vor 5 Uhr.^^ Sptdienste scheinen mir auch nicht das wahre zu sein..oohjeee..

----------


## roxolana

Ich hab 3 Monate lang nur Frhdienste gemacht. Ging bei mir auch nicht anders (Kind nachmittags von der Kita abholen usw.). An das frhe Aufstehen gewhnt man sich relativ schnell, meiner Erfahrung nach.

----------


## pippapo

> Gibt es hier jemanden, der nur Frhschichten macht? Darfs mir selber aussuchen, wann ich arbeite und bin mir grad ein bisschen unsicher, wie ich das machen soll..Hab die letzte Woche von 8-16:30 gearbeitet (was ehrlich gesagt total beknackt war..weil z.B. zwischen den Schichten so wenig zu tun ist) und seit gestern mach ich Frhdienste, die mir besser gefallen, weil zumindest z.Z. viel Arbeit da ist..andererseits ist da auch das Aufstehen vor 5 Uhr.^^ Sptdienste scheinen mir auch nicht das wahre zu sein..oohjeee..


Habe den ganzen Monat auch nur Frhschichten..Einerseits ist um 5 aufstehen schon ziemlich doof, besonders wenn deine Mitbewohner da grade nach Hause kommen, aber man ist um 14 Uhr schon fertig und hat theoretisch noch den ganzen Tag Zeit sich anderen Dingen zu widmen..Allerdings ist es bei mir so dass ich sooo mde bin, wenn ich nach hause komme, dass ich erstmal paar stunden schlafen muss, und dann hat man wieder nichts vom Tag..Aber du hast schon recht, so frh ist eigentlich ziemlich viel zu tun: waschen, messen, etc. . Ich hatte noch nie Sptschicht, ist wahrscheinlich ganz nett zum Ausschlafen, aber man ist erst um 9 fertig  :Frown: ..Deine 8 Uhr Variante hrt sich eigentlich ziemlich gut an  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Gibt es hier jemanden, der nur Frhschichten macht? Darfs mir selber aussuchen, wann ich arbeite und bin mir grad ein bisschen unsicher, wie ich das machen soll..Hab die letzte Woche von 8-16:30 gearbeitet (was ehrlich gesagt total beknackt war..weil z.B. zwischen den Schichten so wenig zu tun ist) und seit gestern mach ich Frhdienste, die mir besser gefallen, weil zumindest z.Z. viel Arbeit da ist..andererseits ist da auch das Aufstehen vor 5 Uhr.^^ Sptdienste scheinen mir auch nicht das wahre zu sein..oohjeee..


Um wieviele Frhdienste handelt es sich denn insgesamt?
also mal zwei Monate am Stck FD zu machen ist jetzt nicht so das Thema, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach. Du weit ja dass es ein Ende hat und so httest du wenigstens frh Dienstschluss und noch was vom Tag.

----------


## mathematicus

> Gibt es hier jemanden, der nur Frhschichten macht? Darfs mir selber aussuchen, wann ich arbeite und bin mir grad ein bisschen unsicher, wie ich das machen soll..Hab die letzte Woche von 8-16:30 gearbeitet (was ehrlich gesagt total beknackt war..weil z.B. zwischen den Schichten so wenig zu tun ist) und seit gestern mach ich Frhdienste, die mir besser gefallen, weil zumindest z.Z. viel Arbeit da ist..andererseits ist da auch das Aufstehen vor 5 Uhr.^^ Sptdienste scheinen mir auch nicht das wahre zu sein..oohjeee..


Frhdienste sind besser, da 1. schneller rum und 2. man noch was vom Tag hat. Das Aufstehen vor 5 ist anfangs furchtbar, aber du gewhnst dich dran und Kaffee gibts ja auch noch ;) und man kann besser schlafen, ich fand immer die Wochen schlimm, in denen ich Wechsel von Spt- auf Frhdienst hatte, da kommste nach Hause und kannst gleich ins Bett springen, damit du mehr als 0 Std. schlfst  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anni94

> Frhdienste sind besser, da 1. schneller rum und 2. man noch was vom Tag hat. Das Aufstehen vor 5 ist anfangs furchtbar, aber du gewhnst dich dran und Kaffee gibts ja auch noch ;) und man kann besser schlafen, ich fand immer die Wochen schlimm, in denen ich Wechsel von Spt- auf Frhdienst hatte, da kommste nach Hause und kannst gleich ins Bett springen, damit du mehr als 0 Std. schlfst


Seh ich genauso. Ich habe nur gelegentlich Sptdienste und bin jedes mal bin ich froh, wenn die vorbei sind. Frhdienste sind viel besser aus oben genannten Grnden!

----------


## Nurbanu

Ich finde den Gedanken, von 14 Uhr (Feierabend) bis 21 Uhr (Bett) verlockender, weil mehr vom Tag,
als 20 Uhr (Feierabend), 22 Uhr (Bett) und 6 Uhr (aufstehen), um noch etwas vom Tag zu haben. 

Im Sptdienst mssen zwar keine Patienten mehr gewaschen werden etc., aber dafr sind auch weniger Schwestern und Schler da und man hat nur etwas mehr Ruhe nach dem Mittagskaffee, bevor es in der Abendrunde nochmal stressig wird. 

Bin ausschielich fr Frhdienste.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab mich mittlerweile auch dazu entschieden nur Frhdienste zu machen. Passt einfach besser.^^ Heute zum ersten mal ne Leiche gesehen..irgendwie schon komisch..aber naja, es wird nicht die letzte sein..

----------


## Stan.

Find Frhdienste auch besser als spt, perfekt fnd ich aber von  8:00 - 16:00 Uhr ehrlich gesagt.. da hat man noch was vom Tag und muss trotzdem nich um 5 ausm Bett.  :Grinnnss!: 

Hm, ja, gestorben ist bei uns auch schon einer auf Station und heute wurde einer mit Speiserhrenkarzinomen und -varizen auf die Palliativstation verlegt den ich die letzten Tage viel gepflegt hab... schon irgendwie merkwrdig.

----------


## Xenophilia05

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage , gibt es ein (oder mehrere ) Bundeslnder in denen eine Anerkennung eines FSJ (auf Station im Krankenhaus) auch ohne Wisch der Pflegedienstleitung mglich ist. Nadem bei uns die Pflegedienstleitung gewechselt ist bei uns das tatale Regime ausgebrochen und ich kann mir es mit hchster wahrscheinlichkeit an den hut stecken noch eine unterschriebenen wisch zu bekommen. Ich wollte die Vorlesungsfreie zeit eigentlich dafr nutzen mehrere Praktika in einem nennen wir es mal Bettenrmeren Bereich zu machen und mir (da kein Barfg - anspruch aber dennoch nicht willens meine eltern vollkommen auszuziehen) ein paar euronen fr das studium zu verdienen . Hat irgentjemand spontan eine Idee was man machen koennte ?

----------


## mathematicus

> Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage , gibt es ein (oder mehrere ) Bundeslnder in denen eine Anerkennung eines FSJ (auf Station im Krankenhaus) auch ohne Wisch der Pflegedienstleitung mglich ist. Nadem bei uns die Pflegedienstleitung gewechselt ist bei uns das tatale Regime ausgebrochen und ich kann mir es mit hchster wahrscheinlichkeit an den hut stecken noch eine unterschriebenen wisch zu bekommen. Ich wollte die Vorlesungsfreie zeit eigentlich dafr nutzen mehrere Praktika in einem nennen wir es mal Bettenrmeren Bereich zu machen und mir (da kein Barfg - anspruch aber dennoch nicht willens meine eltern vollkommen auszuziehen) ein paar euronen fr das studium zu verdienen . Hat irgentjemand spontan eine Idee was man machen koennte ?


Haben die dir gar nix ausgestellt? Das geht doch nicht, ich wrde da anrufen und so lange nerven bis die damit rausrcken. Nur weil die das nicht bescheinigen wollen(?!), wrde ich ganz sicher nicht nochmal 3 Monate KPP machen...;)

----------


## Xenophilia05

Es geht um eine Person die es anscheinend nicht bescheinigen will. Sie sagt zwar immer sie wuerde es noch machen aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder anfrage ( und ich bin mittlerweile schon recht nervig) hat sie einen neuen grund es nicht zu knnen. Das blde ist ja das sie es nicht muss und sie das wei ... jetzt spielt sie eben ihre spielchen mit mir so wie mit allen anderen "Untergebenen" auch... natrlich kotz ich im dreieck und hab keine lust auf weitere 3 monate. Aber was lsst sich da schon machen ?

----------


## mathematicus

> Es geht um eine Person die es anscheinend nicht bescheinigen will. Sie sagt zwar immer sie wuerde es noch machen aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder anfrage ( und ich bin mittlerweile schon recht nervig) hat sie einen neuen grund es nicht zu knnen. Das blde ist ja das sie es nicht muss und sie das wei ... jetzt spielt sie eben ihre spielchen mit mir so wie mit allen anderen "Untergebenen" auch... natrlich kotz ich im dreieck und hab keine lust auf weitere 3 monate. Aber was lsst sich da schon machen ?


Hast du da denn schonmal persnlich vorgesprochen?

----------


## Xenophilia05

Was meinst du ? Ja klar war ich schon mehrere male bei ihr. Habe sogar den wisch vorgeschrieben , gebracht hat es bisher gar nichts.

----------


## Muriel

Es war doch immer so, dass der FSJ-Nachweis mit Vermerk, dass auf einer Station gearbeitet wurde, als Bescheinigung ausreicht. Hat sich das gendert?  Da musste sonst nie der spezielle Wisch frs KPP noch extra ausgefllt werden.

----------


## Xenophilia05

Sie wollen leider auch nicht diesen Wisch , sondern eine gesonderte Ttigkeitsbeschreibung zu der FSJ Bescheinigung.

----------


## -Julchen-

Ne Muriel, das haben sie entweder gendert oder es ist in manchen Bundeslndern so, dass man tatschlich ne genauere Ttigkeitsbeschreibung vorlegen muss. Musste ich damals auch beim LPA BaW...
@ Xenophilia: Aber ist dass denn wirklich so, dass die PDL dir den Bericht nicht schreiben muss?? Und gibt es dort sowas wie eine Stellvertreterin oder irgendjemand anderen, der in der Position ist, dir sowas zu schreiben? Dem LPA ist das ja eigentlich wurscht, von wem das unterschrieben wurde (solangs nicht die Putzfrau macht...)

----------


## Stan.

Hui, heut wars echt ein wenig anstrengend.. aber immerhin hab ich jetz mal ne Reanimation gesehn.

----------


## anni94

Ich glaube ich habe heute das Highlight meines KPP erlebt. Durfte mit in den OP und beim Einbau einer Knie TEP zuschauen. War richtig interessant.
Jetzt nur noch 2 1/2 Wochen Praktikum und dann hab ichs weg  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisilein

Ich bin Montag endlich fertig  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab jetzt den letzten Monat in einem anderen KH gemacht und die haben mir heute gesagt, ich wrde eine Beurteilung erhalten... beim anderen KH war nie die Rede von sowas
wie sind eure Erfahrungen da? Braucht man sowas oder reicht eine einfache Bescheinigung, dass man seine 90 Tage abgeleistet hat?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## WackenDoc

Nein, man braucht keine Beurteilung. Bescheinigung reicht vllig.
Lass die halt was schreiben. Wenns gut ist, ist ok- wer weiss, fr was man es mal braucht. Wenns nicht so gut ausfllt-einfach entsorgen.

----------


## Lisilein

Hey danke fr die schnelle Antwort  ::-winky: 
dann bin ich beruhigt, mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur noch 4 Tage und der 1. Monat ist geschafft.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

Nur noch bis Dienstag nchste Woche (also dank Ostern 5 Tage Arbeit) und der zweite Monat ist geschafft.  :Grinnnss!:  Ich berleg mir, den dritten Monat auf der gleichen Station zu machen.. aber erst irgendwann im  September.

----------


## pippapo

Yaaay, bei mir auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Zeolith

Noch sieben Arbeitstage und Ostern frei!  :Grinnnss!: 
Stationsschwester war ganz irritiert, als ich nach Ostern gefragt habe, die schaute mich nur an und sagte:"Wie? Sie wollen doch wohl nicht zum Arbeiten kommen?! Es sind genug Leute da!"

Na wenn's so ist! :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Turmkopf93

Hey, wie werden Fehltage auf dem KPP-Zeugnis notiert?

Wenn ich nur einen Tag krank war, schreibe ich dann beispielsweise: Ausbildung wurde unterbrochen von 5.3. bis 5.3.?

----------


## CorpusCallosum

Mit welchem Vorlauf sollte man sich um einen KPP-Stelle (in einer Unistadt) kmmern?

----------


## WackenDoc

@Turmkopf: Wenn berhaupt: Fehltag am x.x.
Besser wre es aber wenn der eine Tag entweder unter den Tisch fllt oder wenn die PDL zickt, den einfach an nem anderen Tag abarbeiten und dann durchgngig bescheinigen lassen.

----------


## bugger

> Mit welchem Vorlauf sollte man sich um einen KPP-Stelle (in einer Unistadt) kmmern?


Zwei oder drei Monate, denke ich. Kriegst wohl auch zwei Wochen vorher noch was, aber dann nicht unbedingt mehr was gutes.

----------


## SuperSonic

> Wenn ich nur einen Tag krank war, schreibe ich dann beispielsweise: Ausbildung wurde unterbrochen von 5.3. bis 5.3.?


_Du_ schreibst dann gar nix! Ein, zwei Fehltage fallen meistens unter den Tisch...

----------


## pippapo

Sorry fr die dumme frage aber was fr eine Besttigung fr das Praktikum brauche ich genau? Also da gibt es bestimmt ein bestimmtes Formular, oder? Und von wem musst das bescheiningt werden? Station, Pflegeleitung, Personalmanagement? Und ich mache das Praktikum 3 Monate am Stck, muss jeder Monat bescheinigt werden oder alles zusammen? Ich bin jeden Monat auf einer anderen Station..

----------


## SuperSonic

Formular siehe LPA- oder Uni-Webseite.
Bescheinigung durch Pflegedienstleitung (PDL).
Wenn alle 3 Monate im selben KH abgeleistet wurden, reicht natrlich eine einzige Bescheinigung ber den gesamten Zeitraum.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

1. Monat geschafft! Wuhuu

----------


## Stan.

Glckwunsch!!! Wars schlimm?

----------


## Nurbanu

> 1. Monat geschafft! Wuhuu


Ein richtig befreiendes und befriedigendes Gefhl, gell?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anni94

Nach Ostern noch vier Arbeitstage und dann ist mein gesamtes KPP rum. Am Anfang hab ich gedacht, 3 Monate wren ganz schn lang, aber eigentlich muss ich zugeben, dass ich die Station vermissen werde. Ich habe ein super Team aus Pflegekrften (und rzten) erwischt, viel gearbeitet, aber auch einiges gesehen und mich die ganze Zeit ber wohl und berhaupt nicht ausgenutzt gefhlt (jetzt mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass man keinen Cent von der Klinik sieht ...).

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Glckwunsch!!! Wars schlimm?


Schlimm? Nicht wirklich.^^ Die meisten der Schwestern waren ganz nett (anderen wiederum htte ich ganz gern mal den Kopf abgerissen..), Patienten waren nett (und teilweise echt nervig..). Allerdings wei ich, dass ich niemals mein ganzes Leben lang in der Pflege arbeiten knnte. 
Musste (was hatte ich anderes erwartet..) echt viel putzen und gnns denen jetzt wirklich von ganzem Herzen, dass sie diese ganzen Arbeiten, die sie schn an mich delegiert haben, wieder selber machen drfen.^^

----------


## Stan.

Verstehe, geht mir hnlich. Mir hats eigentlich recht gut gefallen, aber ich bin auch froh, dass mein zweiter Monat bald vorbei ist, und dass ich das nicht mein Leben lang machen muss...

----------


## BDesi94

Hallo,
Hat jemand hier sein KPP in Karlsruhe im St.Vincentius gemacht?
Wenn ja auf welcher Station und wie fandet ihrs?
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps oder Empfehlungen?
Lg

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

seit dem 26.3. bin ich mit meinem letzten KPP fertig  :Grinnnss!: 
jetzt muss ich nur noch meine beiden anderen Monate auf die richtigen Formbltter schreiben lassen  :bhh:

----------


## Stan.

Glckwunsch!! Ich hab morgen meinen letzten Tag, Apfel-Zimt-Muffins stehen schon im Ofen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oooh ihr glcklichen...
@Stephan
Fngst du dann im Sommersemester oder im Wintersemester an zu studieren?

----------


## Stan.

Naja, ich hatte heut den letzten Tag vom 2. Monat   :Grinnnss!:  Darf mir also auch noch mal 30 Tage gnnen.. Ich fang dann im Wintersemester an, in Mnchen gibts ja kein SoSe.

----------


## pippapo

Habe jetzt auch einen Monat rum! Heute erster tag Onkologie..War eigentlich ganz ok, aber ich vermisse meine geliebte Unfallchirurgie..Noch 2 Monate yeaaaaaah

----------


## aii

Hab jetzt auch meinen ersten Tag hinter mir. 
Se Mtter, se Babys, nette Schwestern. 
Dennoch hoffe ich, dass das nicht fr die Katz is. ^^ Risky..

----------


## FlameIngo

Hab selbst heute auf einer Station mit Visceralchirurgie und Gastroenterologie angefangen. Scheint cool zu werden  :Smilie:

----------


## pippapo

> Habe jetzt auch einen Monat rum! Heute erster tag Onkologie..War eigentlich ganz ok, aber ich vermisse meine geliebte Unfallchirurgie..Noch 2 Monate yeaaaaaah


Onkologie, 2. Tag und einer stirbt. War das erste mal dass ich das so direkt mitbekommen habe..Ein ganz komisches Gefhl, dass man jetzt ganz normal nach Hause geht und alles ganz normal ist..

----------


## Stan.

> Onkologie, 2. Tag und einer stirbt. War das erste mal dass ich das so direkt mitbekommen habe..Ein ganz komisches Gefhl, dass man jetzt ganz normal nach Hause geht und alles ganz normal ist..


Oh ja, das Gefhl kenn ich, so gings mir vor allem als ich aus der Rechtsmedizin wieder auf die Strae gegangen bin, nachdem ich bei ein paar Sektionen zugeschaut hab. Echt merkwrdig.

----------


## anni94

Ich habe fertig. Yeah!

----------


## Zeolith

Ich auch!
Das Elend hat endlich ein Ende, es hat auch wirklich gereicht, wenn ich in nchster Zeit eine Waschschssel sehe flippe ich aus!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## aii

Nach meinem Horrorschulpraktikum vor paar Jahren war ich ja leicht skeptisch, was das KPP angeht. 
Aber nach meiner ersten Woche kann ich echt sagen, suuuuupeeerrr!  :Top: 
Mach zwar nur die echten Deppenarbeiten, aber wat solls. 

Die Atmosphre stimmt einfach.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Turmkopf93

Hey, kurze Frage zur Datierung auf dem Krankenpflegezeugnis:

Ich habe KPP vom 01. bis 30.03. gemacht und das Zeugnis ist auf den 30.03. datiert. Das passt ja dann oder?
Vielen Dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## SuperSonic

Mach zur Sicherheit den 31.03. draus, damit es der volle Monat ist.

----------


## Turmkopf93

Aber es sind ja genau 30 kalendertage... Leider ist das zeugnis auch schon geschrieben

----------


## Lisilein

Nein das passt,
du brauchst ja genau 30 Tage und das hast du damit bescheinigt
ob die Bescheinigung am 30. oder 31. ausgestellt wurde ist vollkommen egal.
Bei mir war das auch so und ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit  :hmmm...: 
Liebe Gre

----------


## jps90

es ist ja auch eig. egal ob feiertage (gesetzliche natrlich) oder wochenende dazwischen sind oder ? zhlt ja trotzdem mit ? insgesamt 90 kalendertage halt .

----------


## Lisilein

Da gucken die spter nicht mehr drauf!
Du musst das mit deinem KH aushandeln, manche kriegen an Feiertagen frei, mssen diese aber nacharbeiten, andere haben ganz frei und wieder andere (so wie ich) mussten dann arbeiten kommen...
Wichtig ist nur, dass nachher auf der Bescheinigung 30 Kalendertage vermerkt sind und dass diese ohne Unterbrechung abgeleistet wurden. 
Bei letzterem ist z.B eine Krankheit, die lnger als 2 Tage dauerte gemeint und nicht die freien Wochenenden

----------


## McZeppo

Hallo Leute, 

Ich mache gerade ein einmonatiges KPP und mchte kurz erzhlen, wie bei es mir bisher abluft. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Krankenpflege als Beruf fr mich nichts ist, ist es ganz ok. Habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt und bei unangenehmeren Aufgaben bernehmen meistens gelernte Krfte, wobei ich natrlich mit anpacke soweit es geht. 

Ich habe Respekt vor den Leuten, die den Beruf ein Leben lang ausben und ich glaube das zu erkennen ist schon wichtig, denn ich bin absolut kein Fan von der strengen Krankenhaus Hierarchie. Zusammenarbeit zwischen Pflegern und rzten ist wichtig. Leider kommt das oft zu kurz und die Laune im KH kann schon mal darunter leiden. Das bekommt dann immer der nchst tiefere in der Rangordnung ab  :Big Grin: 

Bis auf ein paar Sticheleien ist die Stimmung bei uns auf Station jedoch relativ gut und alle arbeiten gut zusammen. Hier un da muss man als Praktikant schnippige unhfliche Ansagen entgegennehmen, aber das geht nicht vom ganzen Personal aus ;) nur von einzelnen Personen  :grrrr....:  Echt rgerlich zumal man das ganze ja freiwillig macht. Im groen und ganzen ist es aber ok und ich hab schon meine Hauptgesprchspartner gefunden =)

Meine Arbeiten beschrnken sich bis dato auf folgendes: 
Botengnge erledigen, Desinfizieren von Gegenstnden, Essen/Kaffe/etc... austeilen, Mllscke leeren, Patientenwnsche erfllen oder diese vermitteln und auch ab und zu mit anpacken, wenn Patienten mobilisiert werden/untersucht werden/etc...

Also im Groen und Ganzen relativ uninteressant muss ich zugeben, denn das meiste hat mit Medizin nichts zu tun.
Positives gibt es aber natrlich auch! Ich darf zB bei den Visiten der rzte dabei sein oder bei den meisten rztlichen Handlungen auf Station zuschauen. Es gibt viele Rntgenbilder zu sehen und auch vom Pflegepersonal wird einiges erklrt^^
Einer der rzte hat im Patientenzimmer pltzlich angefangen sehr detailliert Sachen zu erklren ohne, dass ich gefragt hab. Das war auch interessant...

Zu guter letzt kann ich bei uns wohl auch noch bei der OP zuschauen. Da freue ich mich richtig drauf


Am meisten strt aber momentan, dass ich relativ oft keine Arbeit zu erledigen habe (die Arbeit fllt am Tag stoweise an) und dann teilweise in der Gegend rumstehe. Dann geht man halt immer schn den Leuten auf die nerven, wenn man dauernd nach Arbeit fragt und ihnen planlos hinterher dackelt  :Big Grin:

----------


## pippapo

Hey McZeppo! Kann dir bei vielem echt zustimmen, ich mag die frhschicht ziemlich gerne, weil da viel mehr als abends anfllt (Messen, Wiegen, Waschen etc) sodass man nicht unntzt in der Gegend rumsteht, das hasse ich nmlich auch. Heute war bei mir ein super Tag: ich durfte Trombosespritzen spritzen und eine Stunde frher gehen  :Smilie:  Hab nun meine Lieblingsschwester  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Am meisten strt aber momentan, dass ich relativ oft keine Arbeit zu erledigen habe (die Arbeit fllt am Tag stoweise an) und dann teilweise in der Gegend rumstehe. Dann geht man halt immer schn den Leuten auf die nerven, wenn man dauernd nach Arbeit fragt und ihnen planlos hinterher dackelt


Oh ja das hab ich auch gehasst..

----------


## SuperSonic

Gibt's bei euch keine Klingel?! Ich wre in den drei Monaten KPP froh gewesen, einmal eine Viertelstunde lang nichts zu tun gehabt zu haben...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Doch natrlich. Aber es gab wirklich Phasen, in denen die Patienten still waren und nix wollten.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## pippapo

> Gibt's bei euch keine Klingel?! Ich wre in den drei Monaten KPP froh gewesen, einmal eine Viertelstunde lang nichts zu tun gehabt zu haben...


Also auf der Unfallchirurgie hats stndig geklingelt, und alle wollten immer irgendwas, da konnten die meisten nicht laufen/sich selbst helfen. Auf der Onkologie ist es ziemlich ruhig, besonders Nachmittags..Auf welchen Stationen warst du denn?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich muss zwar kein KP  machen, hab aber im ersten Ausbildungsjahr auch oft das Gefhl gehabt berflssig zu sein. Wenn dann nix zu tun war hab ich mir gern ein paar Akten geschnappt und Befunde und alte Arztbriefe angeschaut und versucht zu verstehen worums geht  :Big Grin:  Auf den meisten Stationen gibts ja auch Fachbcher, in denen man dann mal das eine oder andere Wort nachschlagen kann. Wenn man wei, was die Patienten genau haben, sind manchmal auch die Visiten zB interessanter ;)

----------


## nie

> Hier un da muss man als Praktikant schnippige unhfliche Ansagen entgegennehmen, aber das geht nicht vom ganzen Personal aus ;) nur von einzelnen Personen Echt rgerlich zumal man das ganze ja_ freiwillig_ macht.


Jetzt mal ehrlich: wer von euch wrde 3 Monate KPP machen, wenn es frs Studium nicht verlangt wrde?  :hmmm...: 
Und dem ein oder anderen wird man die Unlust auch ansehen und er stt damit nicht immer auf Gegenliebe. 
Das soll jetzt keinesfalls ein Angriff gegen dich sein, der Satz passte nur grad so schn. Ich hab ja auch 3 Kreuze gemacht, als mir die Ausbilung komplett anerkannt wurde und ich mir damit das KPP gespart habe.

----------


## McZeppo

Was mich versunsichert. Bei uns wird mit MRSA ziemlich lapidar umgegangen. Patienten mit MRSA im Rachen laufen durch die Gegend und sprechen einen permanent an, obwohl man sich vielleicht gerne schtzen wrde (Trpcheninfektion?). Ist das Normalzustand oder Ausnahme? 

Ich knnte wetten, dass die Hlfte schon MRSA positiv ist auf der Haut. Es wird sich einfach nicht an Isolation gehalten immer und immer wieder...

Auch wenn man als gesunde Person nicht unbedingt daran erkrankt... Man muss ja nicht gleich alles abbekommen, weil die Regeln nicht eingehalten werden!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Was mich versunsichert. Bei uns wird mit MRSA ziemlich lapidar umgegangen. Patienten mit MRSA im Rachen laufen durch die Gegend und sprechen einen permanent an, obwohl man sich vielleicht gerne schtzen wrde (Trpcheninfektion?). Ist das Normalzustand oder Ausnahme? 
> 
> Ich knnte wetten, dass die Hlfte schon MRSA positiv ist auf der Haut. Es wird sich einfach nicht an Isolation gehalten immer und immer wieder...
> 
> Auch wenn man als gesunde Person nicht unbedingt daran erkrankt... Man muss ja nicht gleich alles abbekommen, weil die Regeln nicht eingehalten werden!


Wtf? o.O Bei uns wurde jeder angekeift, der ohne Schutzkleidung in ein Iso-Zimmer gerannt ist...

----------


## McZeppo

Ich finds einfach bld dem ganzen in dem Moment ausgesetzt zu sein ich kann ja nicht weglaufen das nchste mal schick ich ihn einfach nochmal hflich ins Zimmer wie es sich gehrt auch wenn es sonst keiner mehr macht ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Mach das mal. ;) Und betone, dass er an einem hochansteckenden Keim erkrankt ist (wenn du ihm Angst machen willst kannst ja sagen, dass du jemanden kennst, der nen Patienten hatte, der daran gestorben ist hh..nein Scherz, mach das nicht. Obwohl wir ja wirklich ne Patientin hatten, die daran gestorben ist..) und an seiner Zimmertr nicht umsonst fett ISOLATION steht und er sich deswegen da rein verziehen soll. (Natrlich sollte man versuchen ein bisschen nettere Ausdrcke zu finden..^^)

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich mache gerade mein Praktikum in einem Spital in Basel auf einer gemischten Station fr gastroenterologische/visceralchirurgische Flle. Ich habe nach einer Woche schon gemerkt, dass man von den Pflegerinnen fr Sachen hin und her geschickt wird, weil sie selbst keine Lust darauf haben. Man darf auch leider kein Vitalzeichen messen, oder irgendwas in der Richtung. Und die Teerunde, besonders am Nach mittag, ist heilig, als wrde die Genesung der Patienten davon abhnhgen, ob sie 2 oder 3 Beutel Schwarztee haben  :Smilie:  Und wenn mir dann eine Pflegehelferin genau erklrt, wie ich das hinstellen soll, fhle ich mich mit meinem Erst-Studienabschluss und so ein bisschen fr dumm verkauft, aber so isses eben. Manche hngen sich an Kleinigkeiten auf, andere nicht. Dafr bekomme ich zumindest 1500 CHF im Monat.

----------


## lio

> Was mich versunsichert. Bei uns wird mit MRSA ziemlich lapidar umgegangen.


Gewhn dich dran  :Nixweiss: 
Ich hab mich auch immer aufgeregt, weil sich keiner an die Vorschriften gehalten hat und bin jedes Mal angeschnautzt worden, dass ich mich nicht so anstellen soll ("Das haben wir doch eh alle !!!1").

----------


## McZeppo

> Gewhn dich dran 
> Ich hab mich auch immer aufgeregt, weil sich keiner an die Vorschriften gehalten hat und bin jedes Mal angeschnautzt worden, dass ich mich nicht so anstellen soll ("Das haben wir doch eh alle !!!1").


Ja sowas in der Art sagen sie bei uns auch dazu... 

Blutdruck messen und Infusionszugnge entfernen darf ich nun auch machen. Kommt immer aufs Personal an mit denen ich gerade Schicht habe. Rntgenbilder kann ich mir auch nach Belieben anschauen.  :Smilie:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Auf welchen Stationen warst du denn?


Orthopdie.

----------


## dahema

So, jetzt berichte ich auch mal von meinen Erfahrungen. Ich mache seit zwei Wochen ein KPP auf einer Suglings- und Kleinkindstation und bin mit dem bisherigen Verlauf im Groen und Ganzen zufrieden.

Je nach Schwester bernehme ich ganz unterschiedliche Aufgaben, von den eher "einfachen" Dingen wie Botengngen, Patienten zu EKG, Sono & Co bringen oder Material anreichen bis hin zur eigenstndigen Versorgung unkomplizierter Patienten inkl. Messung von Vitalzeichen, Fhren der Pflegekurve und Handgriffen wie Wickeln, Fttern oder Krperpflege. 

Was ich als gewhnungsbedrftig empfinde, ist die vllig unterschiedliche Herangehensweise der unterschiedlichen Schwestern. Was du heute bei einer lernst, kann dir morgen von der anderen als vllig falsch angekreidet werden. Da man als Pflegepraktikant ja im Grunde nicht eigenstndig an den kleinen Patienten zugange sein darf, muss ich mich halt stndig absichern, ob ich das Baby nun lieber in Ruhe lassen oder tatschlich hochnehmen und versorgen soll. Auch das ist von Schwester zu Schwester unterschiedlich. Und whrend die eine mich den ganzen Tag am liebsten nur auf Botengnge oder zu simplen Ttigkeiten schicken mchte, darf ich bei anderen Zugnge entfernen, Babys alleine versorgen und Monitore bedienen. Am Wochenende durfte ich sogar einmal ein Zimmer einen Vormittag lang quasi alleine versorgen (natrlich mit Rckfragen bei der zustndigen Schwester).

Hin und wieder schickt mich auch mal eine Schwester mit den rzten mit - so konnte ich bereits einmal mit in den OP zu einer Sectio - ein Highlight. Zudem konnte ich bei einigen Patienten "live" verfolgen, wie per Sonographie Diagnosen wie Appendizitis, Zysten etc. gestellt wurden und wie die Ablufe bis zur eilig veranlassten OP waren.

Ich finde das Praktikum sehr spannend und verstehe mich im Grunde auch ganz gut mit den meisten der Schwestern. Dennoch schtzt einen das nicht vor dem einen oder anderen schnippischen Kommentar, den man halt an sich abprallen lassen muss. Definitiv ein anderer Umgangston als im kaufmnnischen Bereich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rairas

Ich mache gerade zwar kein Pflegepraktikum aber hoffentlich sehr bald und ich dachte mir,die Frage,welche mich schon etwas lnger plagt, knnte ich dann einfach hier stellen.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips fr die Kommunikation mit Patienten im Allgemeinen?
Nicht, dass ich sozial unfhig wre, aber ich denke erstens, dass da doch noch Unterschiede zu einer ganz normalen Unterhaltung bestehen und zweitens erinnere mich, dass dieses Thema vor drei Jahren als ich das erste mal Krankenhausluft geschnuppert habe, fr mich persnlich recht katastrophal war.

Ich kann ja mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele fr das geben,was ich meine.Wenn ich also einen Patienten z.B. fttern muss sitze ich ja nicht wie ein stummer Fisch daneben, aber wenn ich denjenigen nicht so gut kenne, fllt mir erst einmal auch nichts viel Besseres ein als nach seinem momentanen Befinden zu fragen, ber das Wetter zu reden oder vllt. noch,was so normalerweise sein Lieblingsessen ist. Aber ich denke mal dies sind die Dinge, nach denen jeder auf Anhieb erstmal fragen wrde also ist das fr den Patienten doch irgendwann eher langweilig bzw. sogar nervig. Mir ginge es jedenfalls so,wenn ich selbst Patient wre, denke ich mir. 

Wovor es mir besonders graust, sind negative Antworten. Wie,wenn jemand mir erzhlt dass er unglaubliche Schmerzen hat. Natrlich kann ich dann versprechen,das an eine Schwester weiterzuleiten, aber naja. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen,dass Mitleid zeigen das Rechte ist, schlielich gibt es doch nur selten Situationen, in man Mitleid positiv aufnimmt. Aber gar nicht zu reagieren, das Thema zu wechseln oder abzulenken ist doch auch irgendwie falsch.
Oder was sagt man, wenn man gefragt hat ob heute noch Besuch kommt und dann wird einem erzhlt, dass jemand schon seit 2 Wochen keinen Besuch mehr bekommen hat und darber niedergeschlagen ist.
Das sind so Dinge, mit denen ich nicht einfach "natrlich" umgehen kann,da man sie im Alltagsleben nur von vertrauten Leuten mitbekommt, bei denen man einfach wei, wie sie fhlen und wie man sich dementsprechend verhalten muss. Irgendwelche Bekanntschaften klagen einem ja zumeist nicht aus heiterem Himmel ihr Leid, aber im Krankenhaus ist das ja doch vllt.anders.

Vielleicht stelle ich mir das alles jetzt gerade auch viel zu schlimm vor und wenn ich das Praktikum mache, kommt alles ganz natrlich. 
Aber ich hab immer noch solche Erinnerungen an mein erstes Praktikum an Momente, wo ich z.B. einem Patienten sein Essen kleinschneiden und anreichen sollte, welcher schon Monate im Krankenhaus war, krperlich auf dem Weg der Besserung aber mental absolut down, der eigentlich kein bisschen zu sich nehmen wollte und immer nur zurck ins Bett wollte und jedes bisschen Konversation gleich abgewrgt hat. Die Schwestern meinten unter sich dass er sich wohl schon aufgegeben habe, ganz eindeutig. Und das viel mir dann einfach schwer, damit umzugehen.

Naja,danke frs Lesen dieses Romans (falls es jemand gelesen hat). Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand einen Rat fr mich

----------


## Nurbanu

Der Patient ist ein Mensch und kein Vieh, welches man fttert  :hmmm...:  Man reicht Essen an. 

Du machst dir meiner Meinung nach zu viele und genaue Gedanken. Wichtig ist vor allem, nicht stumm daneben zu sitzen, sondern in einem Dialog zu bleiben, egal wie flach dieser ist. Nach Essenswnschen erkundigen, zwischendurch Trinken anbieten, fragen, wann er zuletzt dieses Essen gegessen hat (bei bekannten Gerichten wie Grnkohl mit Wurst). Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg mit deinen Ideen. Die Patienten freuen sich auch mal ber mehr Kontakt und erzhlen von sich aus Dinge, und wenn nicht, ist das bei diesem einen Patienten nunmal anders. Wenn du im Stress der Station angekommen bist, wirst du vielleicht schneller als dir lieb ist deine ehrenwerten Ziele, keine oberflchlichen Gesprche mit den Patienten zu fhren, ber den Haufen werfen. 

Stichwort Schmerzen: Reden ist silber, schweigen ist Gold. Du kannst durch reden nichts an der Situation ndern und auch ein gut gemeintes "Ich kann sie verstehen" bringt nichts, denn du kannst die Schmerzen bzw. das Leid des Patienten nicht nachempfinden. "Hm." ist manchmal die beste Antwort. No-Gos sind Schmerzen kleinreden bzw. den Patienten nicht ernst nehmen (und wenn, dann fr dich behalten) und ihm das zeigen. Manchmal reicht es, ber die Hand zu streicheln oder ein Lcheln. 
Es gibt Situationen, in den man lieber nichts sagt, als sich um Kopf und Kragen zu reden. Du musst nicht alles ausfhrlich kommentieren. Wenn du das im Kopf hast, wird schon alles schief gehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## rairas

Vielen Dank! 
Ja,du wirst wohl richtig liegen. Jedenfalls bin ich beruhigt, dass auch mal nur "hm" sagen in Ordnung sein kann.
Und entschuldige den Ausdruck "fttern", auch wenn ich das selbst nicht so negativ konnotiert im Sinn hatte, hast du selbstverstndlich Recht.

----------


## MediPrincess

Wei jemand vielleicht, wann man sein Krankenpflegezeugnis vom Landesprfungsamt zurck geschickt bekommt? 

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Sticks

Du hast das Originale hin gesendet? Sehr mutig. 
Ich habe damals fr die Anrechnung ca 2,5 Monate warten mssen.

----------


## MediPrincess

> Du hast das Originale hin gesendet? Sehr mutig. 
> Ich habe damals fr die Anrechnung ca 2,5 Monate warten mssen.


Ja sie nehmen keine Kopien an-.-
Oh je so lange? - Die bertrieben das total :Big Grin:

----------


## FlameIngo

Hier mal meine Einschtzung des KPP, das ich gerade am St.Claraspital in Basel mache.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass man als Praktikant schon nicht wirklich ernst genommen wird. Man darf keine Vitalzeichen messen, bei nichts assistieren und wird von den Pflegerinnen eigentlich nur hin und hergeschickt, um die lstigen Arbeiten zu bernehmen. 

Anstatt die Praktikanten in die eigenen Aufgaben zu involvieren und zu informieren, wird man grtenteils abgeschoben. Ich habe noch an keine Visite teilgenommen, weil, wenn ich nach irgendwas frage, immer erst gesagt wird, dass es geht, wenn meine Arbeiten erledigt sind. Da es immer irgendwas aufzurumen, Tee zu verteilen gibt oer Glocken leuten, komme ich oft zu nichts anderem. Dass ich einmal in den OPS durfte, zu einer laparoskopischen Cholecytektomie, lag wohl nur daran, dass ich gleich zu Beginn mein Interesse daran deutlich geuert habe. Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich an einem freien Tag in den OPS gehe. Die rzte haben gar keine Probleme damit, aber die Pflegefraktion versteht wohl solche Wnsche nicht automatisch, weil sie sich eher weniger dafr interessieren und sich dann etwas angegriffen fhlen.

Also, mein Eindruck: statt gefrdert und gefordert zu werden, wird man als billige Pflegehilfe genutzt. Ich fhle mich unterfordert und meine anfngliche Motivation flacht ziemlich ab.

Was ich gelernt habe, ich der richtige Umgang mit den Patienten. Es kann ja sonst niemand soviel Zeit mit Ihnen verbringen wie wir. Ich denke auch, dass man mit ein bisschen Menschenverstand in der Pflege schon sehr weit kommt und habe deshalb ein problem damit, wenn einige Pfleger, Hilfen etc. pedantisch auf feste Prinzipien beharren, ohne sie optimieren zu wollen bzw meinen, mir jeden Mist 10 mal bis ins kleinste Detail erklren zu mssen und dabei vergessen, dass ich schon einen Studienabschluss (B.Sc. Bio) habe und keine 15 bin ;)

Als Pfleger mchte ich jedenfalls spter nicht arbeiten. So wie ich das sehe, sind sie grtenteils damit beschftigt, Infusionen/Medis vorzubereiten und zu verabreichen.

----------


## Sticks

> Ja sie nehmen keine Kopien an-.-
> Oh je so lange? - Die bertrieben das total


Es besteht auch die Mglichkeit sich die Kopie beglaubigen zu lassen. Bei mir hat's auch funktioniert.

----------


## fayanera

hier mal ein bericht von meinem KPP...
ich bin in einem kleinen KH im saarland untergebracht und jetzt- mit gemischten gefhlen- in der letzten woche (hab 90 tage am stck gemacht)

bin mit ziemlich ungutem gefhl zu meinem ersten arbeitstag gegangen weil der ruf von unserer unfallchirugie sehr schlecht ist...hab gehrt dass die leute da krnker weggehen als sie gekommen sind, OP besteck im patienten vergessen wurde (kp ob das echt stimmt^^), abgesehen von schlechter betreuung und unfreundlichen, gehetzen schwestern....
nach 3 monaten kann ich sagen: da ist leider was dran
von der medizinischen seite hab ich leider keine ahnung....aber pflegerisch hab ich genug mitbekommen, die schwestern sind leider total unterbesetzt, immer im stress (2 mal sind welche zusammengebrochen) und mit den rzten klappt es berhaupt nicht (die geben denen die schuld das der ruf der station so schlecht ist) und die machen sich einfach nur fertig....neulich ist eine schwester in trnen ausgebrochen und ist seitdem nicht mehr zur arbeit gekommen

gefallen hats mir trotzdem. warum? ganz einfach wegen den patienten....wenn ein tag um 6 anfngt und man patientin XY sauber machen muss die leider extremen durchfall hat- kann der tag ja nur noch besser werden, und auch wenn es so weitergeht und man sich iwann denkt "mein leben dreht sich um stuhlgang" ....die patienten danken es dir, die Schwester eher selten (ausnahmen gibt es immer, manche haben ihren job auch richtig toll gemacht)
ich fand es einfach schn, den menschen zu helfen wenn sie wirklich hilfe gebraucht haben und wenn man dann am arm gefasst wird und zu hren bekommt "sie werden mal eine richtig gut rztin!" zahlt einen dass fr den ganzen stress aus

von daher- im KPP lernt man medizinisch gesehen nichts (ich zumindest) pflegerisch schon ein wenig...vorallem hab ich jetzt einen riesen respekt vor den schwestern die diesen beruf seit 30 jahren machen und vor allen schlern die freiwillig diesen job machen wollen. Ich hoffe dass sich jeder dran erinnert wenn man selbst spter arzt ist wie es war pflegepraktikant zu sein...ich werd er jedenfalls nicht so schnell vergessen....

----------


## Erdbeermond

Nun ja, ein KrankenPFLEGEpraktikum ist halt nun mal auch nicht dafr da, dass du medizinisch oder ber den Beruf des Arztes etwas lernst - dafr macht man ja spter noch Famulaturen und PJ. Es ist ja schn fr die, bei denen es klappt, dass sie mit in OP oder auf Visite knnen - primre Aufgabe ist es aber nun mal nicht.

----------


## kiggg455

Hey,

kurze, aber wichtige Frage:

Fr das KPP zhlen doch ALLE Tage, oder? Also ich habe am 06.05 angefangen, + 30 Tage frs erste,  wre der 05.06. 
(da es ja mind. 30 Tage sein mssen)

Wochenenden sind ja egal, aber macht es was, wenn da Feiertage (Pfingsten, Himmelfahrt) zwischen waren, an denen ich nicht gearbeitet habe?

----------


## SuperSonic

30 Kalendertage, also inkl. WE und Feiertage!

----------


## kumar2009

> (...)  - primre Aufgabe ist es aber nun mal nicht.




Genau, dass kann irgendwie nicht wahr sein. 90 Tage sind zu viel. 30 Tage, reichen vllig aus, um die Farbe des Stuhlgangs, oder pflegetechnischen Kram zu erlernen. 

Es gibt kein Land, welches mir bekannt ist, welches ein KPP beinhaltet (Gerne lasse ich mich belehren). Alle englisch sprachigen Programme der Welt, haben praktischen Zugang zum Patienten ab dem 2-3 Jahr. 

Es ist ehrlich gesagt, typisch in diesem Lande, es ist eine Art Instrument, um billig Arbeitskrfte zu haben. Du wirst NIEMALS in einem Land arbeiten fr 90 Tage, fr kein Geld. 

Nicht jeder ist 18 und hat eine tolle "reiche" Familie, die einen untersttzt.  Es wre in Ordnung, wenn das Krankenhaus ganz normal dafr auch ein Entgelt bezahlt, was hoffentlich wenigstens beim PJ jetzt durchgefhrt wird. 

Alles andere ist eine frechheit und grober Unsinn. Jedoch rennt anscheinend ja die Herde immer mit.

----------


## Nurbanu

Die Herde will das Physikum schreiben...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Genau, dass kann irgendwie nicht wahr sein. 90 Tage sind zu viel. 30 Tage, reichen vllig aus, um die Farbe des Stuhlgangs, oder pflegetechnischen Kram zu erlernen. 
> 
> Es gibt kein Land, welches mir bekannt ist, welches ein KPP beinhaltet (Gerne lasse ich mich belehren). Alle englisch sprachigen Programme der Welt, haben praktischen Zugang zum Patienten ab dem 2-3 Jahr. 
> 
> Es ist ehrlich gesagt, typisch in diesem Lande, es ist eine Art Instrument, um billig Arbeitskrfte zu haben. Du wirst NIEMALS in einem Land arbeiten fr 90 Tage, fr kein Geld. 
> 
> Nicht jeder ist 18 und hat eine tolle "reiche" Familie, die einen untersttzt.  Es wre in Ordnung, wenn das Krankenhaus ganz normal dafr auch ein Entgelt bezahlt, was hoffentlich wenigstens beim PJ jetzt durchgefhrt wird.



Genau, in Amerika studieren ganz viele arme Leute aus den Unterschichten Medizin, weil sie da kein KPP machen mssen. Ja nee ist klar?!

Kannst es ja verweigern und mal gucken was passiert...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joyanne

> Genau, in Amerika studieren ganz viele arme Leute aus den Unterschichten Medizin, weil sie da kein KPP machen mssen. Ja nee ist klar?!
> 
> Kannst es ja verweigern und mal gucken was passiert...


Das hat doch nichts mit dem KPP zu tun. In den USA knnen sich viele Menschen einfach kein Studium leisten. Und die, die es knnen, knnte man ja theoretisch trotzdem 90 Tage umsonst arbeiten aufs Auge drcken. Mit den gleichen Argumenten wie es hierzulande geschieht: 

-Einblick ins KH
-Kennenlernen der Pflege
-Erste Patientenkontakte 
-etc....

Es ist doch wirklich eigenartig, wenn in vielen anderen Lndern das nicht verlangt wird, aber hier schon. Zumal der Lerneffekt ja bei den allermeisten nicht so gro ist... nach dem hundertsten Mal Bettpfanne leeren und Wschewagen auffllen. 

Und fr einige Studenten ist es tatschlich ein finanzielles Problem, wenn sie ihre Semesterferien in der Vorklinik zur Hlfte mit einer unvergteten Arbeit zubringen mssen, statt sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (auch fr die Vorlesungszeit) zu verdienen. Fllt man dann noch durch ein paar Klausuren durch und muss diese in den Semesteferien nachschreiben, wird es ganz eng. Und wofr das ganze? Damit man 90 Tage lang im Extremfall nur Drecksarbeit erledigt, nicht einmal ein warmes Mittagessen bekommt und am Ende vielleicht eine Karte von der Station mit 10 Euro drin ... das macht dann einen faktischen Stundenlohn von 5 ct. oder so...

----------


## Qin

Ich fand das KPP jetzt nicht schlecht, aber 90 Tage finde ich auch vollkommen bertrieben und unntig.

----------


## pippapo

> Das hat doch nichts mit dem KPP zu tun. In den USA knnen sich viele Menschen einfach kein Studium leisten. Und die, die es knnen, knnte man ja theoretisch trotzdem 90 Tage umsonst arbeiten aufs Auge drcken. Mit den gleichen Argumenten wie es hierzulande geschieht: 
> 
> -Einblick ins KH
> -Kennenlernen der Pflege
> -Erste Patientenkontakte 
> -etc....
> 
> Es ist doch wirklich eigenartig, wenn in vielen anderen Lndern das nicht verlangt wird, aber hier schon. Zumal der Lerneffekt ja bei den allermeisten nicht so gro ist... nach dem hundertsten Mal Bettpfanne leeren und Wschewagen auffllen. 
> 
> Und fr einige Studenten ist es tatschlich ein finanzielles Problem, wenn sie ihre Semesterferien in der Vorklinik zur Hlfte mit einer unvergteten Arbeit zubringen mssen, statt sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (auch fr die Vorlesungszeit) zu verdienen. Fllt man dann noch durch ein paar Klausuren durch und muss diese in den Semesteferien nachschreiben, wird es ganz eng. Und wofr das ganze? Damit man 90 Tage lang im Extremfall nur Drecksarbeit erledigt, nicht einmal ein warmes Mittagessen bekommt und am Ende vielleicht eine Karte von der Station mit 10 Euro drin ... das macht dann einen faktischen Stundenlohn von 5 ct. oder so...



Also ich hatte sogar Mittagessen umsonst ;)

----------


## Nurbanu

Das Mittagessen hat nicht mal den Gegenwert einer Arbeitsstunde pro Tag. Ich kann mehr als 50 Cent die Stunde verdienen. Aber nicht im KPP.

----------


## Sticks

> Das hat doch nichts mit dem KPP zu tun. In den USA knnen sich viele Menschen einfach kein Studium leisten. Und die, die es knnen, knnte man ja theoretisch trotzdem 90 Tage umsonst arbeiten aufs Auge drcken. Mit den gleichen Argumenten wie es hierzulande geschieht: 
> 
> -Einblick ins KH
> -Kennenlernen der Pflege
> -Erste Patientenkontakte 
> -etc....
> 
> Es ist doch wirklich eigenartig, wenn in vielen anderen Lndern das nicht verlangt wird, aber hier schon. Zumal der Lerneffekt ja bei den allermeisten nicht so gro ist... nach dem hundertsten Mal Bettpfanne leeren und Wschewagen auffllen. 
> 
> Und fr einige Studenten ist es tatschlich ein finanzielles Problem, wenn sie ihre Semesterferien in der Vorklinik zur Hlfte mit einer unvergteten Arbeit zubringen mssen, statt sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (auch fr die Vorlesungszeit) zu verdienen. Fllt man dann noch durch ein paar Klausuren durch und muss diese in den Semesteferien nachschreiben, wird es ganz eng. Und wofr das ganze? Damit man 90 Tage lang im Extremfall nur Drecksarbeit erledigt, nicht einmal ein warmes Mittagessen bekommt und am Ende vielleicht eine Karte von der Station mit 10 Euro drin ... das macht dann einen faktischen Stundenlohn von 5 ct. oder so...




Ich glaube wenn man genau so an die Sache ran geht ist das Praktikum wirklich umsonst! Denkst du Azubis mssen unter anderem nicht immer wieder die selben Ttigkeiten vollziehen? Und trotzdem haben sie nach der Ausbildung etwas gelernt. Wenn du nur an die 100. Bettpfanne denkst, ist der Lerneffekt wirklich nicht gro. Aber man kann auch eine menge andere Dinge lernen, zum Beispiel berhaupt mal ins Arbeitsleben hinein zu schnuppern. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es grtenteils auf einen selber ankommt was man in Praxiseinstzen in den Kliniken selber lernt. 

Als ich noch als Operationstechnischer Assistent ttig war gab es immer wieder Schler die nach der zehnten Kniearthroskopie gesagt haben sie htten die OP drauf, knnten gut Instrumentieren und wissen was gemacht wird. Aber hat man einmal nach der Anatomie gefragt oder nach dem Hintergrund oder genauer Durchfhrung bestimmter Verfahren, konnte darauf auch nicht gut geantwortet werden! Es gibt halt solche die einfach nur was machen, und diejenigen die gut dabei sind  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

> Ich glaube wenn man genau so an die Sache ran geht ist das Praktikum wirklich umsonst! Denkst du Azubis mssen unter anderem nicht immer wieder die selben Ttigkeiten vollziehen? Und trotzdem haben sie nach der Ausbildung etwas gelernt. Wenn du nur an die 100. Bettpfanne denkst, ist der Lerneffekt wirklich nicht gro. Aber man kann auch eine menge andere Dinge lernen, zum Beispiel berhaupt mal ins Arbeitsleben hinein zu schnuppern. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es grtenteils auf einen selber ankommt was man in Praxiseinstzen in den Kliniken selber lernt.


Unterschied zum KPP: Ein Azubi bekommt dafr Gehalt. 
Solange das KPP bedeutet, dass man 3 Monate ausgenutzt wird, wird sich die Einstellung der Medizinstudenten dazu nicht wirklich ndern. Ich hatte ein gutes KPP, durfte oft in den Funktionen zugucken und wurde nicht allzu sehr ausgenutzt, Zeitverschwendung fand ichs trotzdem, 30 Tage httens auch dicke getan.

----------


## Sticks

Mir ging es um den Lerneffekt und nicht um die Entlohnung. An dem Gehalt lsst sich nichts drehen, aber vll an der Einstellung.

----------


## Kandra

> Mir ging es um den Lerneffekt und nicht um die Entlohnung. An dem Gehalt lsst sich nichts drehen, aber vll an der Einstellung.


Was lernst du denn im KPP? Umgang mit Patienten, Blutdruck-, Fieber- und Blutzuckermessen, wenn man Glck hat, darf man mal Clexane oder Insulin spritzen und ne Viggo entfernen wenn der Patient heimgeht. Ansonsten habe ich gelernt, Respekt vor der Pflege zu haben, weil die einen wirklich harten und guten Job machen und sich fr ihre Patienten aufopfern. Aber das hatte ich schon in den ersten 30 Tagen gemerkt.

----------


## Sticks

Ok. Ich habe nur versucht ein paar positive Dinge zu nennen, bzw vll einen anderen Blick auf die Sache zu erwhnen.

Was man beim KPP lernt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich berechtigter Weise keines machen musste  :hmmm...: . Aber ich wei was man sonst so in einer Klinik lernen kann, auch wenn nicht unbedingt als KPP Leistender, habe da eigentlich nie einen von kennen gelernt, nur ab und an verschchterte junge Mdchen im OP.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jo, Zeitverschwendung ist es sicher. Ich bin auch froh dass ich mir das Sparen kann. 7 Jahre Pflege sollten reichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *katrinchen*

Sooo, die erste Woche habe ich "berstanden"... Naja, also ich finde das KPP nicht besonders toll, aber man kann es aushalten. Es ist einfach total eintnig und der medizinische Aspekt (zumindest bei mir auf der Station) nicht vorhanden. Ich bin echt froh, dass ich nur einen Monat in diesem KH bin und dann in ein anderes wechsel, wo die Anfahrt krzer ist ;)

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich habe meins seit einer Woche geschafft  :Smilie:  Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Studienplatz, haha.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich fand es an meinem Pflegepraktikum irgendwie das schade... das das wirklich Zeitverschwendung ist. Ich meine, der Staat will mglichst viele gute rzte haben. Es werden durch ein riesiges Wettbewerb mglichst passende Kandidaten ausgewhlt - man sucht die besten Methoden mit wissenschaftlichen Studien, damit man nur die auswhlt, die wirklich viel lernen knnen. 

Man ist ja auch am Anfang total super-motiviert, und kann auch so viel opfern nur um ein mal Blut abzunehmen zu lernen. Ich kenne keine Leute, die ins KPP gegangen sind mit Einstellung "ey, ich hoffe ich kann einfach ein paar einfache aufgaben erledigen, und gut ist." Alle wollten mglichst viel sehen, lernen, machen. 

Dann nimmt man diese motivierte junge Studis und steckt sie in eine Umgebung, dass eben nur auf einfache Aufgaben begrenzt ist, und nicht auf lernen. Als Krankenpflegepraktikant hast du kein legalen Anspruch auf Lehre. Du muss es eben irgendwie selbst organisieren. bung frs leben, schon, ja... Aber wozu? Man knnte diesen motiverten Leuten sooo viel mehr beibringen in der Zeit- 
mit etwas organisierter Lehre - knnte man in den drei Monaten so viel mehr an praktischen Fhigkeiten erwerben Sachen wie DK's legen/ ziehen, Infusionen richten, Verbnde wechseln, Spritzen- und vielleicht auch etwas Geld und Zeit spter an der Uni sparen. 

Und klar, viele von uns haben es dann doch "mal gemacht, weil die schwester es erlaubt hat." Ich meine aber trotzdem, dass mit mehr organisierter, dokumentierte Lehre knnte man viel mehr erreichen.

----------


## Frokon

KPP muss man doch in Deutschland nur machen weil Deutschland zuwenige Krankenpfleger hat und wenn kann man besser ausnutzen als hochmotivierte angehende Medizinstudenten. Fr mich ist das KPP der letzte Schei. Hab 1 Monat berstanden und wenn ich den Aufnahmetest in sterreich bestanden hab kann ich mir die restlichen 2 Monate sparen. Es ist einfach so das man im KPP nix lernt fr seinen sptere Berufslaufbahn. Wirklich gar nix. berhaupt nix. Nix. Dazu kommt noch das man nicht mal ein Gehalt bekommt. Ich darf keine Spritzen geben ich darf nicht bei der OP zuschauen (auer ich komm extra noch fr ein Tag ins Krankenhaus) ich darf kein Blutdruck messen kein Zucker messen (Wobei dank vieler netter Schwestern durfte ich das)

Was soll ich also tun? Ganz einfach Essen austeilen Bestellungen aufnehmen Schrnke fllen und das tollste am tollen Bettpfannen leeren. Aha und so lern ich ganz wichtige Bausteine fr meinen sptere Beruslaufbahn. Es ist egal wie motiviert man an so eine Sache rangeht. Fakt ist es berflssig und Ausbeutung und gegen so ne Scheie will ich mich wehren. Ich bin kein rcksichtsloser Mensch aber ich hasse unntige Aufgaben die dazu noch nichtmal vergtet werden. In der woche 40 stunden arbeiten plus 5 stunden hin und zurck macht 45 stunden. Bei einer Arbeitszeit von 30 Kalendertagen macht des ca. 180 stunden die ich vergeudet habe.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Healer: Wenn es so wre, wie du schriebst, wrde ich deine Aussage unterschrieben.
In meinen vier Berufsjahren als Krankenschwester sind mir aber eher unmotivierte, arrogante und berhebliche KPPler begegnet, so Leid es mir tut dass sagen zu mssen. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen wie naiv und auch faul einige gerade vor dem Studium noch sind. Klar, man ist ja auch noch ein halbes Kind, ich war ganz sicher auch nicht besser. Aber da muss es einen auch nicht wundern, dass manche aus der Pflege nach 30 Jahren mit solchen "Heinis" nicht mehr viel Motivation haben. Und irgendwann kann man das "Ich studier ja bald/schon/irgendwann mal Medizin" nicht mehr hren ;)

Zu dem Rest den ich geschrieben habe kann ich nur sagen dass das sicher sinnvoller wre. Ne Art Skills-Lab mit Praxisstunden, aber dafr bruchtest du wieder mehr Personal, was die Praktikanten ausbildet.

----------


## Kate!

Ich kann mich AA nur anschlieen. Bei uns gehen regelmig KPP'ler ein und aus. Davon kannst du 9 von 10 vergessen, und das ist leider meine traurige Erfahrung. Lustlos, unpnktlich, unzuverlssig und fast immer mit einer Selbstberschtzung gesegnet, die sprachlos macht. 

In meinen sechs Jahren Berufserfahrungen hatte ich - ungelogen - lediglich einen einzigen Praktikanten, der richtig "Bock" hatte. Der hat das KPP als das gesehen was es ist: Klinikatmosphre schnuppern, den Alltag erleben, mal "die andere Seite des Teams" angucken, ein Hndchen fr soziale Skills bekommen, bevor man zu sehr zu schnell zum (verschulten) Fachidioten wird. Der Rest kam hchsten aus den Puschen, wenn's mal darum ging, bei 'ner OP dabei zu sein. Was - meines Erachtens - aber nicht zum KPP dazugehrt. Dafr sind Famulaturen und Co. da. 

Und Healer, wenn ich es von unserer Teppichetage aus drfte, wrde ich meine Praktikanten liebendgern in Sachen Behandlungspflege und besagten Ttigkeiten anleiten. Ist aber in den meisten Kliniken nicht gestattet, da der fachliche Hintergrund fehlt, Delegation und Anleitung durch examiniertes Personal hin oder her. Drfen sie nicht, Punkt. 

An alle, die gerade noch mitten im KPP stecken: Nrgeln und Sthnen hilft nix, merkt man euch nur an. Seht es als Erfahrung, die gemacht werden muss.

----------


## Kandra

Naja, es ist halt schon schwer, nicht von vornherein unmotiviert ins KPP zu gehen. Es ist ein Teufelskreis. Man bewirbt sich frs Medizinstudium und bekommt tatschlich einen Platz. Dann erfhrt man, dass man da so ein "Krankenpflegepraktikum" von 3 Monaten Dauer machen muss. Alles klar, keine Ahnung was das ist, ich google mal. Die Treffer die man bekommt, sind Erfahrungsberichte von Medizinstudenten, von denen 90% nicht sonderlich positiv ausfallen. Dann lese ich mir das durch, lese von Ausbeutung, unfreundlichen Schwestern und vollen Bettpfannen. Wie soll ich denn da eine positive Grundeinstellung bekommen? Dann komme ich entsprechend miesgelaunt oder zumindest auf das schlimmste gefasst auf Station und die Pflege sieht sich wiedermal in ihrem Vorurteil des mies gelaunten unmotivierten Medizinstudenten besttigt und hat ihrerseits nicht die geringste Lust, dem ungezogenen Kind was beizubringen. Nach den 3 Monaten, die natrlich geprgt waren von Ausbeutung, unfreundlichen Schwestern und Bettpfannen, setze ich mich an den PC und lasse darber erstmal meinen Frust in einem Erfahrungsbericht aus, den dann der nchste angehende Student liest...usw usf...

 Mein eigenes KPP war ganz ok weil ich ne nette Station mit einigermaen fitten Patienten erwischt habe und mir das Waschen und Lagern von Vollpflegefllen erspart blieb weil ich maximal 5-10kg heben darf und ich auch konsequent geklingelt habe wenn ich mit einer Seite fertig war, damit jemand von der Pflege mir den Patienten dreht. Da sies dann auch gleich selber machen knnen, war ich nach ner Woche davon befreit bzw hab halt mitgeholfen. Essen anreichen hab ich verweigert nachdem ich mal auf einer Station aushelfen musste und dort einen Patienten vorgesetzt bekam, der nicht mehr wirklich in der Lage war zu schlucken und dann whrend dem fttern mit vollem Mund einfach eingeschlafen ist. Wir erinnern uns...ich darf maximal 10kg heben, wiege dazu 45kg, der Patient war locker doppelt so schwer wie ich. Wenn der sich verschluckt htte, htte ich den niemals in eine sitzende Position bekommen um ihm das Essen wieder rauszuklopfen. Essen anreichen war dann auch passe (abgesehen natrlich vom Essen zurecht schneiden oder Lffel reichen bei Patienten die sich nicht hinsetzen durften aber ansonsten fit waren). 
Ich bin im selben Krankenhaus zur Zeit zum Blut abnehmen und Haken halten angestellt und statte dann natrlich den Schwestern auf "meiner" Station auch fter mal nen Besuch ab weil wir uns gut verstehen. Das KPP war trotzdem mindestens 2 Monate zu lang.

----------


## Kate!

Hmpf, immer diese Horrorstories von Vollpflegen, vollen Bettpfannen und Essen anreichen (Ich bin aber schon froh, dass ihr nicht von Fttern und Pampers die Rede ist...). Da es hier nicht um Vorurteile gegenber, bzw. um das Profil der Gesundheits- und Krankenpflege geht, nur soviel dazu: Weniger googeln, mehr auf sich zukommen lassen. Klar kann man Pech haben, aber ich bin mit der Schiene "Erstmal eigene Erfahrungen machen, dann urteilen" bisher immer gut gefahren. Htte ich damals vor meiner Ausbildung solche Dinge ergoogelt, ich glaube ich wre schockiert gewesen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Das KPP war trotzdem mindestens 2 Monate zu lang.


Das is auch m.M.n. das grte Problem..bei einem Monat wrd ich noch sagen, gut dann bring ichs halt hinter mich, ein Monat ist nicht die Welt. Aber drei Monate..ne..

----------


## Sticks

Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann ist es ohne Vorurteile in eine Klinik zu gehen. Auch wenn man von unfreundlichen Schwestern gehrt hat sollte man einfach offen und freundlich sein. Viele (und darunter zhlte ich auch) wollen erst einmal sehen wie ernst ihr das nehmt! 
Wir hatten auch viele Praktikanten (nicht KPPler) oder Azubis im OP und entweder war ich der beste Freund oder ihr Albtraum, je nachdem ob sie motiviert und gut waren oder faul, dumm und zu nichts zu gebrauchen. 
Wenn man wirklich gut ist und freundlich kompetent kann man auch unfreundlichen Menschen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Was man in der Praxis lernt liegt an einem selber. Oder habt ihr euch intensiv mit den Krankheiten der Patienten beschftigt? Kennt die Ursachen und Therapien? Ich denke das wre nur ein Punkt damit es pltzlich nicht langweilig wird. Und auch wenn alle in den OP wollen, bereitet sich doch darauf auch keiner mehr vor, indem er sich vorher mal das Verfahren anschaut und die Anatomie lernt. Aber das machen ja selbst die Assistenten selten.

----------


## Arthur87

Findet neben dem KPP auch die Uni statt oder haben wir da quasi 3 Monate Pause?

----------


## Elena1989

Das KPP muss entweder vor dem Studium oder in den Semesterferien abgeleistet werden.

----------


## Arthur87

> Das KPP muss entweder vor dem Studium oder in den Semesterferien abgeleistet werden.


o.O Oha

Hat man denn 3 Monate am Srck Ferien? Oder drfen wir das KPP "zerstckeln"?

----------


## auroraborealis

Also ich habe erst einen Monat KPP hinter mir, aber der war super  :Grinnnss!: 
Die ersten Tage bin ich mit den Schwestern mitgelaufen und hab zugesehen und angereicht. Nachdem ich ein paar Mal unter Aufsicht Infusionen abgestpselt, Clexane gespritzt und Kurvenbltter gefhrt hatte, durfte ich den Groteil davon auch alleine machen. Meine Prmisse war immer, dass die Schwestern auch was davon haben sollen, dass ich da bin. Klar gibt es tolleres, als einen komplett eingekoteten Patienten zu subern, aber das muss ja auch gemacht werden und es kam wirklich selten vor.
Ich hab also geholfen, wo ich das Gefhl hatte, helfen zu knnen, selbst wenn es mal nur das Ausrumen der Splmaschine war wenn alle anderen gerade mit etwas beschftigt waren, wofr man entsprechendes Fachwissen braucht.
Im Gegenzug haben mich die Schwestern immer mitgenommen und zum Teil extra geholt, wenn es was Neues oder Spannendes zu sehen gab. Ich durfte immer zur Visite mit und davor wurden mir z.T. noch die Krankheiten erklrt. Nach drei Wochen hat mich die Stationsleitung gefragt, ob ich mal bei einer OP zuschauen mchte. Klar wollte ich und sie hat das am gleichen Tag noch organisiert.
Insgesamt hatte ich das Gefhl, dass meine 'Arbeit' gewertschtzt wurde und persnlich kam ich gut mit allen aus. So war es eine absolut positive Erfahrung.
Im Nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass genau diese Abteilung keinen guten Ruf hat, was die Freundlichkeit der Schwestern betrifft. Gut, dass ich das vorher nicht wusste  :bhh: 
So bin ich vllig unvoreingenommen da rein und hatte eine gute Zeit. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es bei meinem nchsten Praktikum hnlich luft.

----------


## *katrinchen*

Ich finde, dass das KPP eigentlich eine gute Sache ist, um mal den Krankenhausalltag kennenzulernen und Berhrungsngste gegenber den Patienten zu verlieren. Mich strt jedoch, dass es in den meisten Fllen nicht mal das kleinste Taschengeld gibt, obwohl man fast jeden Tag 8 Stunden arbeitet. Und dafr, dass man nichts machen darf auer Essen austeilen, Patienten waschen und fttern und Bettpfannen leeren, finde ich 3 Monate ganz schn lang. Naja, beschweren bringt nichts, whrend die anderen im Freibad sind, muss ich halt unangenehme Gerche ertragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sticks

Wenn du nichts machen darfst, wofr willst du dann Geld haben?

Hrt sich jetzt vll hart an und zeigt nur eine Sicht auf, vll des Krankenhauses. 
Selbst "richtige Pflegepraktikanten" die freiwillig bis zum Ausbildungsbeginn auf den Stationen oder im OP beschftigt sind und zum Teil "richtig" arbeiten bekommen kein Geld dafr.

----------


## EVT

> o.O Oha
> 
> Hat man denn 3 Monate am Srck Ferien? Oder drfen wir das KPP "zerstckeln"?


hast du dich eigentlich schonmal ber das studium informiert?

----------


## Arthur87

> hast du dich eigentlich schonmal ber das studium informiert?


Was mach ich denn grad?

----------


## Kandra

> Wenn du nichts machen darfst, wofr willst du dann Geld haben?
> 
> Hrt sich jetzt vll hart an und zeigt nur eine Sicht auf, vll des Krankenhauses. 
> Selbst "richtige Pflegepraktikanten" die freiwillig bis zum Ausbildungsbeginn auf den Stationen oder im OP beschftigt sind und zum Teil "richtig" arbeiten bekommen kein Geld dafr.


Schrnke einrumen, Essen verteilen, Vitalzeichen messen, Bereichswagen putzen, Patienten waschen etc pp ist also keine Arbeit fr dich die es wert ist entlohnt zu werden?
Na du bist mir ja sympatisch. Es geht ja nicht darum mit diesem Praktikum reich zu werden, aber eine Aufwandsentschdigung (wie auch fr Famulaturen und PJ) sollte schon drin sein. Immerhin sind mir in diesen 3 Monaten 5000 Euro durch die Lappen gegangen (und auch "nur" 5000 Euro weil ich im Labor gearbeitet habe, als Ingenieur kannste nochmal 2000-3000€ drauf packen). Fr nen Abiturienten der eh noch zu Hause wohnt ist das vllt nicht schlimm, fr alle lteren ist das mitunter existenzbedrohend. Kenne einige die dieses Semester auch nur deswegen kein Physikum machen dieses Semester, weil sie das KPP noch brauchen da sie ja auch von irgendwas ihre Miete bezahlen mssen.

----------


## Sticks

Doch, aber ist ja mehr als "nichts"  :Grinnnss!: 
Das war ja eine Sichtweise wie die Klinik ihre Einsparung begrnden knnte. 

Ich war froh es nicht machen zu mssen. Ich hatte im Sommer drei Monate frei und konnte einen Steuerfrei arbeite, in meinem alten Job. Da hatte ich Glck. 

Wenn es an die Existenz geht ist es wirklich schlimm. Dann wird sich das Problem aber doch leider auch auf Famulaturen und dem PJ ausweiten?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich hab auch keinen Cent gesehen und die pj`ler und rzte haben kostenlos essen bekommen in der Kantine.
alles irgendwie unfair, aber man muss es hinnehmen.

----------


## maniac89

Kostenloses Essen sollte ja schon das Mindeste sein. Hab ich auch bekommen, sowie kostenfrei parken, gut Trinkgeld von den Patienten (um die 100€ kamen zusammen) und beides mal ein paar Scheine vom Stationsteam zum Abschluss. Paradiesische Umstnde fr ein KPP.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *katrinchen*

Und genau das finde ich nicht gerecht! Ein Mittagessen oder so wre ja schon mal ein Anfang, aber nicht mal das gibt es.


> Wenn du nichts machen darfst, wofr willst du dann Geld haben?
> 
> Hrt sich jetzt vll hart an und zeigt nur eine Sicht auf, vll des Krankenhauses. 
> Selbst "richtige Pflegepraktikanten" die freiwillig bis zum Ausbildungsbeginn auf den Stationen oder im OP beschftigt sind und zum Teil "richtig" arbeiten bekommen kein Geld dafr.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hey Leute,

ich mache kein KPP, sondern habe im Oktober mit der GuK-Ausbildung angefangen, habe jetzt aber gekndigt, weil ich (voraussichtlich) ab Oktober studieren werde. Habe dann also 10 Monate hinter mir.
Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass ich diese Zeit als KPP angerechnet bekomme, ich halte es echt nicht nochmal 3 Monate als Praktikantin in der Pflege aus.
Hat jmd Erfahrung damit, wie man das dem LPA verkaufen muss um eine Anerkennung zu bekommen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Evtl einfach PDL fragen, ob sie dir den Wisch frs Praktikum unterschreibt? Kann mir vorstellen, dass die das nich so gerne macht, aber nen Versuch wrs wert.

----------


## pefan

ich kann mich momentan nicht beklagen, dass mein kpp ein totaler flopp ist - die ausbilderin der berufsschler hat mich mit unter ihre fitische genommen und mir normgerechtes spritzen, blutabnehmen, infusionen machen usw. beigebracht, die rzte das legen einer flexle. 

mein negativer beigeschmack ist einfach die ein oder andere schwester. die tag ein tag aus versuchen, einen ins offene messer laufen zulassen oder fr die einfachsten ttigkeiten selbst zu faul sind, was mich eignl richtig rgert. gerade wenn man das gefhl hat, den kompletten bereich allein zu machen whrend die schwester im "hauptquartier" ne ruhige kugel schiebt und nen kaffee trinkt.

prinzipiell ist es einfach so, dass das kpp ja auch einblicke in die pflege bringen soll und auch einen gewissen respekt vor den schwestern erzeugen - kann ich aus meiner sicht nicht wirklich sagen, mein respekt sinkt tglich mehr und mittlerweile fangen auch die streitgesprche mit schwestern an. glcklicherweise bin ich auch in der letzten woche der drei monate

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Evtl einfach PDL fragen, ob sie dir den Wisch frs Praktikum unterschreibt? Kann mir vorstellen, dass die das nich so gerne macht, aber nen Versuch wrs wert.


ja, das habe ich vor, wenn ich die schriftliche Kndigung dann abgegeben habe. Schtze die aber eher so ein, dass sie das nicht so gerne unterschreibt ....
irgendwo hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass das LPA das auch so anerkannt hat, ich finde den Beitrag aber leider nicht mehr ... :/

----------


## THawk

Sollte auch so klappen. Einfach dein Arbeitszeugnis, aus dem der 10-monatige Zeitraum Pflegettigkeit auf Normalstationen hervorgeht, beim zustndigen LPA einreichen mit der Bitte um Anerkennung. Dann hast du was schriftliches in der Hand und nur das zhlt. 
In den 10 Monaten wirst du ja auf 3 Monate Praxis gekommen sein (das wre natrlich gut wenn es im Zeugnis explizit erwhnt ist).

----------


## FlameIngo

@ pefan: Darum beneide ich dich ja total. In meinem Spital durften Praktikanten nicht einmal Blutdruck messen. Wei auch nicht, was schief gehen soll, wenn man unter Anleitung einfach mal Blut abnehmen bt. Habs zu Hause auch schon gemacht mit Zeug, das ich mitgenommen habe  :Smilie:  
Streitgesprche hatte ich ab einem gewissen Punkt auch, weil ich mich teilweise unfair behandelt gefhlt habe. Das scheint wohl berall hnlich zu sein, egal ob in D oder der Schweiz. Bei mir haben sie dann auch nicht ganz verstanden, dass ich mit 26 noch so ein Praktikum mache, wo ich doch so viel mehr knnen msste mit nem Studienabschluss. Mit meinem Alter und Lebenserfahrung, oder dass ich auch mal ganz normal mit den rzten geredet habe auf dem Gang, konnten nicht alle gut umgehen. Hinzu kam, dass ich der einzige Mann in Vollzeit war, auf einer Station mit 30 Betten.

----------


## iMario

> ich kann mich momentan nicht beklagen, dass mein kpp ein totaler flopp ist - die ausbilderin der berufsschler hat mich mit unter ihre fitische genommen und mir normgerechtes spritzen, blutabnehmen, infusionen machen usw. beigebracht, die rzte das legen einer flexle.


Das ist ja super! Bin mittlerweile im 10. Monat der Ausbildung und habe noch nicht alle von deinen genannten Dingen gezeigt bekommen. Es hngt natrlich immer davon ab, mit wem du zusammen arbeitest... Damit steht und fllt eigentlich alles.




> mein negativer beigeschmack ist einfach die ein oder andere schwester. die tag ein tag aus versuchen, einen ins offene messer laufen zulassen oder fr die einfachsten ttigkeiten selbst zu faul sind, was mich eignl richtig rgert. gerade wenn man das gefhl hat, den kompletten bereich allein zu machen whrend die schwester im "hauptquartier" ne ruhige kugel schiebt und nen kaffee trinkt.


Ich geb dir mal einen Tipp: sag einfach mal "N, mach' ich nich!"  :Big Grin:  Erstens sind die Blicke/Reaktionen legendr und zweitens muss man sich wirklich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ich mach das fters und lasse es auf die Konfrontation ankommen, ob ich dann ne schlechte Abschlussbewertung von der Station bekomme ist mir ziemlich egal (hat ja eh keine Relevanz), aber irgendwo hrt der "Schler/Praktikantenstatus" halt auch mal auf.  :Smilie: 
Aber wie oben schon angerissen, es kommt immer auf die Leute auf der jeweiligen Station an. Drei von vier Stationen mchten mich gerne nach der Ausbildung haben, haben meine Arbeit geschtzt, aber die Station, auf der ich momentan arbeite, ist irgendwie alles anders - nunja ;D

----------


## SuperSonic

> Wenn es an die Existenz geht ist es wirklich schlimm. Dann wird sich das Problem aber doch leider auch auf Famulaturen und dem PJ ausweiten?


Weswegen es auch dort Aufwandsentschdigungen geben sollte.





> alles irgendwie unfair, aber man muss es hinnehmen.


Mit _der_ Einstellung wird sich nie was ndern... Und wenn die schon so frh da ist, wird man sich spter als Assistenzarzt munter weiter ausbeuten lassen - zu Lasten derer, die fr bessere Arbeitsbedingungen kmpfen.  :Hh?:

----------


## EVT

so lange sich noch gengend dumme assistenten finden, die bei schlechten bedingungen schuften, wird sich leider auf manchen stationen nichts ndern.

----------


## Chaoskind

Bin mit meinem KPP im Moment auch recht glcklich. 

Als ich erfahren habe, dass ich auf die Urologie muss, war ich natrlich nicht begeistert.... das hat sich aber jetzt gendert. Die Station auf der ich bin hat einen wirklich guten Ruf und ich wei jetzt auch warum. Der Chefarzt ist wirklich nett, die Ober- und Assistenzrzte grtenteils auch. Die Schwestern sind grtenteils auch kooperativ, nur manche sind pampig und unfreundlich. Die Oberschwester ist ein kleiner Drachen, sie kann sehr sehr bse Sprche ablassen, bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keinen abbekommen.

Ich habe das KPP einfach als Herausforderung genommen und mein bestes gegeben. Ich darf beim Morgenrundgang immer schon alleine losziehen und alle durchmessen (Temperatur, Puls, Blutdruck) und das auch in die Kurven eintragen. Patienten umziehen, auf Toilettensthle bringen (und diese leeren) und hnliches durfte ich natrlich auch schon machen, aber wenn der Patient schwierig ist oder ich unsicher bin, dann hilft mir eine Schwester. Waschen und Beine eincremen gehrt ebenso dazu, an allen Stellen (Urologie eben). Essenausteilen mache ich manchmal, wenn die servicefrau Hilfe braucht. Steri wegbringen, Wschewagen aufrumen und auffllen und die Pflegearbeitsrume subern gehrt ebenso dazu wie die tgliche "Urinerunde" in der ich die Katheterbeutel aller Patienten leere und die Menge aufschreibe. Am Anfang war die Urolodie echt eine Herausforderung, aber man lernt auch unglaublich viel. 

Nun das Positive. Die Oberschwester gehrt zu der Sorte Mensch, bei der man mit Motivation und Arbeit viel erreichen kann. Ich bin jetzt 2,5 Wochen auf Station und letzte Woche (in der 2.) durfte ich mit in den OP. Es war eine 2,5 stndige Scott Sphinkter OP. Meine erste OP und das war nicht nur eine kleine, sondern direkt eine grere, bei der ich sehr viel sehen konnte, da der Patient in der Steinschnittlage lag und ich ber die Schulter der rzte den perfekten Blick auf die freigelegte Harnrhre hatte  :Big Grin:  

Heute durfte ich noch einmal in die Endourologie. Der Chefarzt hat eine Brachytherapie gemacht (radioaktive Seeds wurden in die Prostata "geschossen" um die Tumorzellen zu zerstren. Vor allem das Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Ultraschall und dem Computersystem war unglaublich. 
Anschlieend durfte ich noch bei einer Sttigungsbiopsie und einer TUR Blase dabei sein. Dabei wurde laparoskopisch ein Blasentumor entfernt. 

Zu den rzten ist noch zu sagen, dass sie alle sehr nett sind, vor allem der Chefarzt hat mir alles genau erklrt was er da macht (was ich als 5-Wochen praktikantin nie und nimmer erwartet htte, wre ja eigentlich schon froh gewesen, wenn man mich eines Blickes gewrdigt htte) und somit habe ich wirklich interessante Einblicke bekommen, vor allem bei OPs, die nicht viele rzte hier in Deutschland durchfhren (Brachytherapie).

So, ich hoffe ihr werden von meinem kleinen Bericht ber mein sehr anstrengendes aber auch sehr lehrreiches KPP nicht erschlagen  :Big Grin: 

Liebe Gre!

----------


## *katrinchen*

Chaoskind, das hrt sich ja echt super an!!! Die rzte ignorieren mich, manchmal gibt's ein mildes Lcheln oder ein "Guten Morgen", aber das war es dann auch schon. Bei der Morgenrunde darf ich nichts machen auer Betten beziehen, die Tische abwischen und Temperatur messen. Fr das Essen austeilen bin ich meistens ganz alleine verantwortlich und das nimmt dann bei etwa 40 Patienten recht viel Zeit in Anspruch. Zwischendurch laufe ich dann immer zu den Klingeln (Bettpfannen bringen, Urinbeutel leeren usw.), sorge fr frischen Kaffee oder rume den Schmutzraum auf. Mir hat bis jetzt noch nicht mal jemand gezeigt wie man Blutdruck misst... -.- vom OP bin ich ungefhr so weit entfernt wie die Erde vom Mars

----------


## EVT

naja, sowas besonderes ist brachytherapie jetzt nicht^^

----------


## lekabo

falls ihr probleme habt bei eurem KPP knnt ihr ja mal folgende pdf-datei ausdrucken und eurer stationsleitung hinlegen:

http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/dow...epraktikum.pdf 

dort wird beschrieben, was ihr in eurem KPP lernen sollt.. 
ich habe das auch schon meiner stationsleitung vorgelegt und sie war begeistert, da ja oftmals die schwestern nicht wissen was man so lernen soll.. meine stationsleitung hat es damals sogar der PDL weitergeleitet und die haben dann diese liste als standards fr alle stationen verteilt.. hoffe das klappt bei euch auch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich finde man muss sich einfach ein Krankenhaus aussuchen, dass nicht zu Krankenpflegepraktikanten gewhnt ist - wie auch spter bei Famulaturen. 

Wenn man KPP in Unikliniken, oder in anderen grossen Kliniken in unistdten macht, findet man oft Stationen, die ohne FSJ'ler und Pflegepraktikanten (die entsprechend dann kommen, wenn FSJler im Urlaub sind), gar nicht funktionieren knnen. Dann wird man schnell in Basisttigkeiten eingearbeitet (Blutzucker messen, Essen austeilen, Vitalzeichen messen, Patiententransport/ Strmpfe wechseln/ Tropfen richten/ Nochmal BZ messen/Essen austeilen/ Katheterrunde. Und wenn du es nicht machst (als unbezahlter Praktikant), macht es sonst keiner. Inkl. Blutdruck messen bei teilweise instabil (oder gefhrdet) Patienten. 

Und das fand ich schon inakzeptabel, das eine superreiche Uniklinik nicht ohne kostenlose Arbeitskrfte funktionieren kann. 

Es war in einem kleinen Krankenhaus komplett anders - da ist man halt mitgelaufen, und hat auch alles selbst gemacht, aber man hatte nicht das Gefhl, dass man irgendwie... ausgenutzt wird fr Arbeiten. Wenn es mehrere Aufgaben waren (zB Patient in OP bringen), haben auch Schwestern Blutdruck/ Puls gemessen - fand ich sehr nett von ihnen.

----------


## MEDusa123

So...dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu.
Ich habe im Mrz meine ersten 30 Tage hinter mich gebracht. Meine Aufgaben waren: Betten schieben, Essen austeilen, Bettpfannen leeren, Patienten waschen, Betten machen, Botengnge, Braunlen ziehen, Blutzucker messen, natrlich hier und da mal was putzen und Wschewagen auffllen. Das ist ja auch nix Neues. Muss glaub ich jeder KPPler irgendwie durch. Heftig war ein Ausnahmefall, wo ich mit einer Pflegehelferin zusammen die komplette Station morgens versorgen musste (Hygiene, mobilisieren, Betten machen). Die Schwester teilte Medis aus und hat die Vitalzeichen gemessen. Zwei weitere waren mit dem Papierkrams berfordert.  :Big Grin:  Es gab auch Momente, wo ich keine Hilfe mit schweren unbeweglichen Patienten bekam. Dann wurde auch gern mir unter die Nase gerieben, dass ich dabei zu langsam war. Oder dauernd allein zu den Clostridienpatienten rein musste, weil die Schwestis sich zu fein fr waren. Auch so beim tglichen morgendlichen Waschen wars nett die schwer umgnglichen Patienten zu bekommen, zu denen sich auch kaum jemand alleine traute/ nicht gerne allein machte, damit sich die berlasteten Pflegerinnen auf der Station mal eine Auszeit gnnen.
Das klingt irgendwie alles negativ. Aber irgendwie waren nicht mal die unangenehmen Arbeiten schlimm, sondern der Umgang mit mir als Praktikantin. Zum Schluss wurde mir zwar mit einem kleinen Present gedankt, aber es kam in der letzten Woche zu mir durch, dass man deutlich "mehr" von mir erwartet htte. Diesen Seitenhieb find ich immer noch witzig und frage mich was das genau htte sein sollen.  :Big Grin:  Ich htte mich ja auch sicherlich noch mehr anstrengen knnen. Aber bei dem Verhltnis auf der Station mit Null Vergtung sicherlich nicht. Man wird als Praktikant ausgenutzt und kriegt noch sozusagen den Arschtritt gratis. Ich will hier nicht die Schwestern/Pflegehelferinnen schlecht machen. Ich hab totalen Respekt vor dieser Arbeit. Werde den Eindruck aber nicht los, dass die meisten Praktikanten mit ihrem KPP irgendwie nicht so recht glcklich werden. Grnde wurden schon hufig genannt. Mir fiel besonders ins Auge: die unterbesetzten Stationen und der Typ Mensch, den man hufig antrifft: Blo sich nicht verantwortlich fhlen, andere schuften lassen (Stichwort Hierarchie).
Zum Chefarzt was bringen durfte ich nie. Da wurde eine Praktikatin hingeschickt, die schon ein paar Monate auf der Station war. Die Assistenzrzte waren aber freundlich und anfangs sehr reserviert mir gegenber. Zum Ende hin gabs aber auch Tipps von Ihnen und als Hhepunkt 2 mal Dabeisein bei einer Visite.  :Smilie: 

Naja mir steht nchsten Monat weiterer 30 Tage Abschnitt bevor. Ich habe Angst. Auch davor, dass nicht viel neues Wissen hinzukommt. Trotzdem erhoffe ich mir mehr Einblicke in den Arztberuf/OP dort und freue mich irgendwie wieder auf den Umgang mit Patienten.

----------


## Gesocks

Hab' ich absolut andersrum erlebt: Im Kreiskrankenhaus Pflegemangel (und rztemangel) bis unter den Teppich; ich habe wenig gedurft und gelernt, die Arbeitsatmosphre war weniger harmonisch, die Organisation ineffizienter. In den freiwilligen Nachtdiensten war ich - habe ich aber erst spter erfahren, sonst htte ich erheblich mehr als "Aufwandsentschdigung" verlangt - als volle Pflegehilfe eingeplant. Htte sonst mit dem Personal/Patienten-Schlssel wohl gar nicht hingehauen...

In der Uniklinik durfte ich ausnahmslos alles machen, die Personalsituation war auch nicht entspannt, aber viel besser, im Schnitt eindeutig hellere Kpfe und angenehmere Arbeitsatmosphre (obligatorischer sporadischer Affenbesuch vornehmlich von Ober- und Chefarztebene natrlich ausgenommen). Die htten auch ohne mich funktioniert, und v.a. war fast allen klar, dass ich Praktikant und keine Pflegehilfe bin.

Wertschtzung fr meine Mitarbeit habe ich auf beiden Stationen zu Genge bekommen; zumindest an der Uni habe ich auch bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen (und vice versa). Moral von der Geschicht': KH (und Station) whlen, von dem v.a. nicht abgeraten wurde.

----------


## Sticks

Ich kann mich noch an meine Stationszeit in meiner Ausbildung zum Operationstechnischen Assistenten erinnern. Ich war am Wochenende mit einer Schwester und einer Praktikantin alleine und habe die hlfte der Zimmer komplett alleine versorgt. Plus alles was man als Schler an Bootengngen etc machen muss. Aber es war auch gut, einfach mal einwenig flottes organisiertes arbeiten und vor allem Stress, was ich relativ gerne mag. Hab auch nicht mehr Geld bekommen. Als OTA Azubi durfte ich dann die OP Verbnde wechseln, alleine.  
Aber, je besser man sich anstellt und je kompetenter man ist, desto weniger muss man sich auch von mies gelaunten "Arbeitskollegen" sagen lassen/gefallen lassen. Und damit meine ich sowohl die Beziehungen zwischen Praktikant und Schwester oder Arzt und Schwester. Aber was mir hier so auffllt ist das man als KPP anscheinend hilflos ausgeliefert ist, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat und nichts darf/dazu lernt. 
Das erinnert mich an meinen ca 10 Wchigen Ambulanzeinsatz als Schler, indem ich Wochenlang EKG`S schreiben durfte ohne wirklich etwas erklrt zu bekommen. Nicht einmal eine i.m Spritze durfte ich geben. Oder siebe Wochen in einer Orthopdischen Klinik in der ich den ganzen Tag am Tisch stehen musste und zwischen den Punkten keine Zeit fr ein Schluck Wasser oder die Toilette war, und von mir verlangt wurde das ich die Anatomie und den OP-Ablauf1A kenne und keine Fragen stellen durfte. Insgesamt hatte ich sehr gute Praktische Einstze in meiner Ausbildung! Bei ein zwei hatte ich dann auch einmal den Mittelfinger in der Tasche, aber solange ich was gelernt habe war die Schmerzgrenze relativ hoch. Ansonsten, etwas suchen das man lernen kann! 

Was mir aber immer wieder auffllt ist, dass das Verhltnis unter den rzten zu den Pflegern im OP oft viel besser ist als auf Station.

----------


## el suenio

Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen insgesamt drei Praktikanten, die mir zugeordnet wurden. Ich fand das super, denn ich freu mich, wenn sich jmd. interessiert und ich ihm was erklren kann. Krankenpflegepratikanten haben wir bei uns nicht, die waren alle drei erst in der 9.Klasse. Ich habe denen jeweils gleich am Anfang das Blutdruckmessen erklrt und was man da berhaupt misst. Dann durften sie es in meinem Beisein auch machen. S.c.-Injektionen und Infusionen richten haben ich auch gezeigt und erklrt, aber das durften sie leider nicht selber machen. Auerdem hab ich ihnen gezeigt, wie die Werte in die Kurve eingeschrieben werden. Das konnten sie dann wieder selber machen.
Sicher bleibt es in der Pflege nicht aus, dass Patienten gewaschen werden mssen, das Essen ausgeteilt werden muss und die Leute einen Schieber brauchen, aber das hat auch noch niemandem geschadet, solche Aufgaben zu erledigen. Schlielich sind das auch menschliche Bedrfnisse. Wenn man natrlich gar nichts Medizinisches machen darf, ist das schon bld. Das kenn ich als KrPfl-Schler ja auch zur Genge. Auf der Pdiatrie durfte ich auch nicht wesentlich mehr Aufgaben bernehmen als die Praktikantin aus der 9.Klasse. Aber ich versuche dann wenigstens, eine spannendere Ttigkeit fr die Praktikanten einzubauen. Ich kann auch Schwestern nicht verstehen, die Schler/Praktikanten den ganzen Tag mit den Aufgaben beglcken, die sie selber nicht erledigen wollen. Aber irgendwann kennt man die Schwestern und sucht sich die heraus, bei der man mal was machen darf. 
In den Ambulanzen finde ich es als Schler immer seeeeehr interessant. Aber dort darf man ja sein KPP nicht machen. Zurzeit bin ich in der Strahlenambulanz und es ist echt total spannend. Von der Brachytherapie kann ich auch nur schwrmen: Spickungen, Goldmarkerimplantation und die gesamte Afterloading-Technik sind dann mal eine gute Abwechslung zum Stationsalltag. Auch darf ich in den rztlichen Sprechstunden sitzen und die Patienten mitdiskutieren. Wer wirklich etwas lernen mchte, der kann in so einem Bereich ja mal 5 Tage verbringen. Bringt zwar nichts fr's KPP, aber persnlich hat man doch recht viel davon.

----------


## miiira

Also, 3 Monate sind niemals zu viel. Natrlich mchte man immer mehr machen, als man darf. Aber die Leute die eine ausbildung machen, haben dieses Problem 3 Jahre, da sollte man sich als Student nicht ber 3 Monate beschweren. Ich habe 5 Jahre in der Pflege gearbeitet, bevor ich beschlossen habe Medizin zu studieren. Natrlich dachte ich auch ziemlich schnell, dass ich bereits einen guten einblick in den Klinikaltag habe, aber das stimmte natrlich nicht, wie ich dann spter feststellen musste. Patientenkontakt ist sehr wichtig und den hat man eben vor allem in der Pflege und nicht bei einer 2-Minuten -Visite als Arzt. In unserer Klinik sind brigends sehr viele rzte, die vorher eine Ausbildung in der Krankenpflege gemacht haben und man merkt einfach, dass sie sowohl zu den Patienten als auch zum Klinikpersonal einen besseren Kontakt haben. Auerdem passieren weniger unrealistische Anordnungen.Was man auer dem Patientenkontakt allgemein noch lernt ist die Krankenbeobachtung. Es fallen einem mehr Symptome auf, wenn man mal lnger mit Patienten gearbeitet hat und nicht nur schnell eine untersuchung macht. Jedenfalls denke ich sicher nicht, dass 3 monate zu viel sind und sie reichen auch ganz sicher nicht, um sich einen realistischen Eindruck vom Klinikaltag zu machen.

----------


## dudette

> Also, 3 Monate sind niemals zu viel. Natrlich mchte man immer mehr machen, als man darf. Aber die Leute die eine ausbildung machen, haben dieses Problem 3 Jahre, da sollte man sich als Student nicht ber 3 Monate beschweren.


Medizinstudenten haben dieses Problem ja nun auch nicht blo drei Monate. Famulaturen, PJ... Im brigen drfen die Pflegeschler auf meiner Station immer noch erheblich mehr als ich. Was diese drei Monate KPP so lang werden lsst, ist aber noch nicht mal, dass ich nur relativ simple Aufgaben erledigen darf. Das habe ich nicht anders erwartet, ich bin ja auch weder geschult noch erfahren. Ich bin beinahe _glcklich_, wenn ich im Ausleerraum stehe und Infusionsstnder desinfiziere, weil ich dann wenigstens meine Ruhe habe. Wirklich stressig finde ich, stndig parat stehen und Arbeitsbereitschaft signalisieren zu mssen, auch wenn es fr mich eigentlich nichts zu tun gibt. Schn ist es auch, wenn ich mich von einzelnen Schwestern dafr anmotzen lassen muss, dass ich Aufgaben nicht erledige, die mir von der Stationsleitung untersagt wurden. Derartige Ungerechtigkeiten sind wahrscheinlich selten echter Bsartigkeit geschuldet, die meisten setzen Praktikanten schlicht mit Pflegeschlern gleich und haben entsprechende Erwartungen, aber auf diese Weise sammelt sich nun mal Frust an, und der muss auch irgendwo hin. Im Zweifelsfall eben hier ins Forum, nachdem man vorher acht Stunden gute Miene zum bisweilen recht bsen Spiel gemacht hat. 




> In unserer Klinik sind brigends sehr viele rzte, die vorher eine Ausbildung in der Krankenpflege gemacht haben und man merkt einfach, dass sie sowohl zu den Patienten als auch zum Klinikpersonal einen besseren Kontakt haben. Auerdem passieren weniger unrealistische Anordnungen.


Dass eine Krankenpflege_ausbildung_ sich so auswirkt, kann ja gut sein. Trotzdem kann man in Frage stellen, ob es sinnvoll ist, alle Medizinstudenten drei Monate lang in der Pflege arbeiten zu lassen, ohne dass es im Hinblick auf Lernziele und Inhalte irgendwelche bindenden Vorgaben gbe. Nach den Berichten, die ich hier gelesen habe, scheint es im Wesentlichen Glckssache zu sein, ob man drei Monate lang Vitalzeichen misst und zu OPs mitgeht oder Essen austeilt und putzt. Auch mir als Praktikantin ist eher unklar, was genau ich eigentlich lernen soll, wobei das mit den realistischen Anordnungen ja schon mal ein guter Denkansatz ist. Dafr reichen allerdings in der Tat weder die drei Monate aus, noch die tatschlichen Einblicke in die Organisation und Arbeit der Pflege, die ich bekomme.

----------


## miiira

Habe mir geraden den Thread "Dinge die man im Studium nicht lernt..." durchgelesen und da sind doch einige dinge bei, die man schonmal annhernd im Praktikum mitbekommt. Z.B der rger immer zwischen den Anordnungen des OA und denen des Chefs zu stehen.Am hufigsten wurde genannt, dass es vielen schwer fllt mit Patienten zu sprechen und auf deren Probleme zu reagieren. Das ist etwas, was man im Praktikum auf jeden Fall lernen kann, allerdings muss man dafr evt. etwas Eigeninitiative zeigen und einfach mal die Menschen ansprechen, wenn man gerade nichts zu tun hat. Was noch hilfreich sein kann, ist den Pflegekrften einfach mal zu zuhren, wenn sie ber die Probleme in der Zusammenarbeit mit den rzten reden. Natrlich ist mir klar, dass das nicht immer konstruktive Kritik ist, aber im Ansatz ist meistens was dran ( natrlich gibt es die Probleme auch andersherum) :Loove: 
Das Praktikanten weniger drfen als Krankenpflegeschler ist ja logisch.

Klar kann ich verstehen, dass man sich manchmal ausgenutzt fhlt, weil man die Drecksarbeit erledigen muss, aber das ist leider in fast jedem Praktikantenjob so. Ich habe selbst 1 Jahr Praktikum in der Pflege gemacht und war auch nicht immer glcklich ber meine Aufgaben und meine Kollegen.und auch jetzt mssen in unserer Klinik die examinierten Pflegekrfte noch Betten putzen, Essen veteilen... . Es gibt allerdings auch rzte, die sich nicht zu schade sind nichtmedizinische Ttigkeiten zu verrichten und auch mal beim Lagern helfen.Da sist noch so ne Kleinigkeit, die man nicht auf der Medizinischen Seite im KH lernt. Patienten nicht einfach aus der Lagerung nehmen um besser Blut abnehmen zu knnen und dann ohne bescheid zu sagen so liegen lassen.

Wenn man allerdings wirklich daran interessiert ist,als Praktikant was zu lernen kann man fragen ob man (ggf. nach Dienstende) bei Ops, Gastros, Echos, usw. zusehen darf. muss man halt wissen, ob es einem das wert ist, seine Freizeit zu opfern, aber ich fand das teilweise sehr interessant.

----------


## Nurbanu

> Also, 3 Monate sind niemals zu viel.


Doch, definitiv. Sie haben keinen Nutzen fr das Medizinstudium und sind unbezahlt. 1 Monat wrde vllig ausreichen, und das auch nur, um mal die andere Seite, mit der man spter zusammenarbeiten wird, kennenzulernen. Ansonsten hat die Pflege nichts mit dem zuknftigen Arztberuf zu tun. 




> Aber die Leute die eine ausbildung machen, haben dieses Problem 3 Jahre, da sollte man sich als Student nicht ber 3 Monate beschweren.


Der Vergleich hinkt vorne und hinten. 
Wenn ich eine Ausbildung beginne, tue ich das, weil ich in dem einen Beruf arbeiten will. Das nennt sich dann auch nicht Problem. Und als Azubi wird man bezahlt.
Du besttigst das auch:




> Ich habe 5 Jahre in der Pflege gearbeitet, bevor ich beschlossen habe Medizin zu studieren.





> Natrlich dachte ich auch ziemlich schnell, dass ich bereits einen guten einblick in den Klinikaltag habe, aber das stimmte natrlich nicht, wie ich dann spter feststellen musste.


Dann war das ein naives Denken. Du hattest einen Einblick in die Pflege, die ein Teil des Klinikalltags hat. Du siehst die rzte whrend der Visite, wie sie auf Station rumlaufen, kurz mit euch sprechen, ansonsten sieht die Pflege nicht viel von der eigentlichen Arbeit eines Arztes.

----------


## Sticks

> Wirklich stressig finde ich, stndig parat stehen und Arbeitsbereitschaft signalisieren zu mssen, auch wenn es fr mich eigentlich nichts zu tun gibt.


Willkommen im Berufsleben!

----------


## miiira

Stimmt schon, dass man viele rztliche Ttigkeiten nur am Rande mitbekommt. Allerdings ist es sicher, dass man die Patienten nie mehr so oft sehen wird, wie whrend des Pflegepraktikum. denke dass das zumindest einigem helfen kann, hinter den Kurven und Chefrzten auch noch daran zu denken, um wen es sich eigentlich dreht. Mag sein, dass einige wirklich nichts aus dem KPP mitnehmen knnen...das kann verschiedene Grnde haben. Aber ich kenne auch viele rzte, denen es geholfen hat. Und ebenso kenne ich einige ehemalige KPPler die aufgrund dieses Praktikums entschieden haben, dass der Klinikaltag nichts fr sie ist...und das hatten sie die ersten Wochen noch verdrngen knnen.Ich will hier sicher nicht behaupten, dass das KPP auf rztliche Ttigkeiten vorbereitet, aber es hilft einem vielleicht zu verstehen, dass es als Arzt eben nicht nur um die Medizin geht sondern auch um Menschen und interdisziplinre Zusammenarbeit. Das soll jetzt nicht so verstanden werden, dass rzte grundstzlich damit Probleme htten, aber bei vielen Assistenzrzten fllt es doch (auch ihnen selbst) auf. Und klar, im Studium hilft so ein Pflegepraktikum sicher nicht.

----------


## miiira

Habe leider das Gefhl, dass sich die (angehenden) Medizinstudenten hier angegriffen fhlen, weil einige sagen, dass die Arbeit in der Pflege einem zuknftigen Arzt helfen kann. Ich finde es ohnehin sehr schade, dass es immer noch eine gewisse feindschaft zwischen den beiden Berufsgruppen gibt. Letztendlich wird jeder erst beurteilen knnen, ob ihm das KPP was gebracht hat, wenn er Arzt ist und im Berufsaltag steht. Und dass man in der Pflege kaum was von rztlichen Ttigkeiten mitbekommt mag fr das KPP stimmen, aber sicher nicht fr Pflegekrfte, die lnger in einer Klinik mit rzten zusammenarbeiten...allein schon durch die tglichen Gesprche bekommt man einiges mit...auerdem ordnen rzte Dinge an, aufgrund der Informationen durch die Pflege (Hr...hat ne schlechte Bilanz...wirkt zunehmend schwcher,...) andersherum fhren krankenschwester die Anordnungen durch und informieren sich auch warum was angeordnet wurde (untersuchungsergebnisse,...). Aber das geht jetzt auch zuweit vom Thema weg.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also ich finde Einsicht in Pflege enorm wichtig. Ich finde ja auch gut, dass es ein KPP in Deutschland gibt im Unterschied zu anderen Lndern. Leider lernt man in KPP aber viele wichtige Sachen nicht, dass man spter als Arzt (also ich kann nur ber Famulaturen beurteilen) braucht. 

Es muss nicht unbedingt viel medizinisches sein im KPP, aber man sollte dann schon viel ber Pflege lernen - und das ist nicht der Fall, wenn man 3 Monate lang nur Vitalzeichen misst, Betten schiebt, Essen austeilt und Wagen putzt. ja klar, dass muss man auch machen, auch mll rausbringen und Bettpfannen rausbringen und Betten machen. Es ist ja auch nicht schlimm, dass man es macht, ich finde es auch wichtig dass man als arzt weiss, wie es alles funktioniert. 

Ich finde aber, dass man sollte viel mehr in KPP was lernen. Das alles erlernt man in 2-3 Wochen. Und danach wird es zur Ausnutzung als kostenlose Arbeitskraft. Nach 3 Monaten Pflegepraktikum, wo ich mich wirklich reingehngt hab, kann ich immer noch nicht Infusionen aufhngen, ich kann immer noch nicht Leute gut umlagern, mich in einer Kurve zu orientieren habe ich auch erst in einer Famulatur. Ich habe auch nie eine Pflegeanamnese gemacht, ich weiss nicht woran es liegt, wenn Infusion nicht luft... ich kann nicht den Pflegeaufwand abschtzen. Ich kann aber zwei Essentablets balanzieren und mit dem Fuss die Tr aufmachen. 

Auch musste ich in allen meinen Praktika feststellen - wird man als Pflegepraktikant oft... naja, wie soll man genau sagen - oft auf sich alleine gestellt. Man ist da nicht zum lernen - wie ein Praktikant eigentlich sollte, sondern zum Arbeiten. Da gibt es schon ein krasser Unterschied, wenn man zur Famulatur kommt, und es wird jeden Tag in der Tat nachgehakt, ob man schon Mittagessen war... ob man noch Fragen hat... 

Es merken aber auch oft Patienten, dass man halt ein billiges Arbeitskraft ist und entsprechend wird man auch behandelt. 

Und der Argument, "ich habe auch damals mein Praktikum gemacht und es war auch schwer und ich hab nicht viel gelernt, deshalb soll es auch so bleiben." gehrt wirklich abgeschafft!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Naja, wenn der ein oder andere im KPP wenigstens ein bisschen Demut lernen wrde, wre ja schon einiges erreicht.

Ich kann zum Thema Bettpfannen wegrumen, Mll wegbringen und Essen verteilen nur eins sagen: es hat noch keinem geschadet mal ein paar Wochen lang wirklich krperlich zu arbeiten.
 So dass einem am Ende vom Dienst der Rcken wehtut und die Fe qualmen. 

Ich hab das 5 Jahre gemacht und bin heute froh, dass ich mich nicht mehr kaputt machen muss. Aber ein bisschen Respekt vor der Arbeit anderer Berufsgruppen (seien es Pflegkrfte, Putzfrauen, Kche, usw usf) bleibt vllt hngen, wenn man spter mit seinem weien Kittel und seinem goldenen Stethoskop durch die Krankenhausflure wandelt.

Wenn man dann trotz aller post-hexalen Arroganz noch irgendwo im Oberstbchen verinnerlicht hat, dass der ganze Laden nur luft, wenn alle Berufsgruppen zusammenarbeiten und ein wenig Respekt vor der Arbeit der anderen haben, dann ist schon viel passiert.

Leider ist das ganz oft nicht der Fall. Ich hab schon einige Assistenzrzte kommen und gehen sehen. Vielen (die meisten) sind freundlich und gehen respektvoll mit der Arbeit anderer um. Die bekommen auch Respekt zurck (im Normalfall, es gibt natrlich, - wie berall sonst auch - auch in der Pflege echte Arschlcher, die Anfngern das Leben schwer machen, nur weil sie eben Anfnger sind).

Und es gibt immer mal wieder ein paar arrogante Leute, die meinen sie wren was besseres, weil sie rzte sind. Die meinen sie wsste ALLES, weil sie studiert haben. Die meinen man mssten ihnen als Schwester in den Arsch kriechen, weil sie ja angeblich in der Hierarchie ber der Pflege stehen.
Und sowas ekelt mich an, da knnte ich im Strahl kotzen.

Wenn das KPP bei manchen dazu fhrt, dass sie sich nicht so verhalten, dann sind es auch keine vertanen drei Monate, sondern eine Lektion frs Leben, die viele leider lernen mssen.

----------


## Joyanne

> Naja, wenn der ein oder andere im KPP wenigstens ein bisschen Demut lernen wrde, wre ja schon einiges erreicht.
> 
> Ich kann zum Thema Bettpfannen wegrumen, Mll wegbringen und Essen verteilen nur eins sagen: es hat noch keinem geschadet mal ein paar Wochen lang wirklich krperlich zu arbeiten.
>  So dass einem am Ende vom Dienst der Rcken wehtut und die Fe qualmen. 
> 
> Ich hab das 5 Jahre gemacht und bin heute froh, dass ich mich nicht mehr kaputt machen muss.


Du hast das 5 Jahre gemacht, natrlich kommen dir dann 3 Monate vor wie ein Witz. 
Aber im Unterschied zu den KPPlern hast du dafr auch Geld bekommen...
Warum sollte sich ein Student 3 Monate lang "kaputt machen" und das auch noch fr 0 Euro?
Natrlich schadet es niemandem, mal ein paar Monate krperlich zu arbeiten und auch mal einfachere Ttigkeiten auszufhren, ehe es irgendwann an die greren geht. Aber das kann man auch in einem Ferienjob machen, fr GELD, das man dringend brauchen kann... irgendwo am Band arbeiten, im Mbelhaus, beim Paketdienst... 
Ein Monat in einem Krankenhaus, dass seine Praktikanten berwiegend fr kostenlose Arbeitskrfte hlt reicht im Grunde genommen. Klar gibt es es Huser, da lernt man auch nach einem Monat noch relevante Dinge, aber oft ist es nicht so und dann qualmen einen tatschlich 3 Monate lang die Fe - fr gar nichts.
Da fllt es dann schwer, sich in Demut zu ben... eben weil man sich ausgebeutet vorkommt und nichts dagegen tun kann - gegen dieses Gefhl muss man sich einfach wehren. 

Wenn man dagegen freiwillig hart arbeitet, dann ist es etwas anderes. 
Ich habe frher immer neben der Schule gearbeitet, seit ich 13 war. Jeden Samstag 3 Stunden lang Werbezeitungen verteilt, bis ich 19 geworden bin.^^
Das war auf jeden Fall charakterbildend, aber es gab dafr auch GELD und keiner hat einen dazu gezwungen.
Und vor allem reicht mir das erst mal mit der krperlichen Arbeit ;)

----------


## miiira

Ich den beiden letzten Beitgeb zustimmen. Es schadet wirklich nicht einfach mal gearbeitet zu haben, bevor man das Studium beginnt. Es stimmt allerdings auch, dass auch Praktikanten, die sich WIRKLICH interessieren, etwas lernen sollten. Kann da natrlich nur fr unsere Klinik sprechen, aber da wird Praktikanten ausfrlich alles erklrt, was sie wissen wollen. Sowohl von pflegekrften als auch von rzten...und es war auch nie ein Problem, wenn ein Praktikant mal bei ner Untersuchung zusehen wollte. Allerdings musste dafr auch was zurckkommen...denn einige haben auch nur gefragt um nicht in die sphle zu mssen...und hatten am nchsten tag alles wieder vergessen. Aber grundstzlich war es mglich was zu lernen, aber natrlich nicht jeden Tag.
Als Assistenzarzt werden viele brigends wieder in hnliche Situationen kommen. Viele bei uns haben noch nicht annhernd die scheine, die sie machen mssen, weil sie nur mit Viggos legen und briefe schreiben beschftigt werden...bzw. an 20ter Stelle in ner visite dem Chefarzt hinterherlaufen um lediglich das Desinfektionsmittel zu halten...

----------


## Sticks

komischer Weise meckern aber auch immer nur die Leute darber die es machen mussten, und die es sich sparen konnten finden es eigentlich sinnvoll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Qin

> Naja, wenn der ein oder andere im KPP wenigstens ein bisschen Demut lernen wrde, wre ja schon einiges erreicht.
> 
> Ich kann zum Thema Bettpfannen wegrumen, Mll wegbringen und Essen verteilen nur eins sagen: es hat noch keinem geschadet mal ein paar Wochen lang wirklich krperlich zu arbeiten.
>  So dass einem am Ende vom Dienst der Rcken wehtut und die Fe qualmen. 
> 
> Ich hab das 5 Jahre gemacht und bin heute froh, dass ich mich nicht mehr kaputt machen muss. Aber ein bisschen Respekt vor der Arbeit anderer Berufsgruppen (seien es Pflegkrfte, Putzfrauen, Kche, usw usf) bleibt vllt hngen, wenn man spter mit seinem weien Kittel und seinem goldenen Stethoskop durch die Krankenhausflure wandelt.
> 
> Wenn man dann trotz aller post-hexalen Arroganz noch irgendwo im Oberstbchen verinnerlicht hat, dass der ganze Laden nur luft, wenn alle Berufsgruppen zusammenarbeiten und ein wenig Respekt vor der Arbeit der anderen haben, dann ist schon viel passiert.
> 
> ...


Aha. Also sind alle Studenten von Anfang an arrogant und mssen also Demut lernen. 
Neeeeein, natrlich gibt's im Med-Studium keine Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand und dem ntigen Respekt vor allen Berufsgruppen. Das muss ihnen erst mal anerzogen werden!!!

Sorry, aber echt nicht. Das KPP ist dazu da damit wir der (meist) berforderten Pflege helfen, und zwar kostenlos. Dieses ganze Gelaber drumherum kauf ich keinem ab. Ein Monat reicht VLLIG aus um den Stationsalltag kennenzulernen. 

Und ich habe nicht mal besonders schlechte Erfahrung im KPP gemacht. Ich war immer zuvorkommend und habe berall ausgeholfen, und SO habe ich die meisten KPPler erlebt. Nicht motivationslos und berheblich.

Ich kanns mir ja leisten 3 Monate sinnlos Zeit zu verschwenden aber was ist mit denen die in der Zeit eigtl Geld verdienen mssen?! 

So, das ist meine Meinung dazu. Wird hchstwahrscheinlich nicht jeder mit einverstanden sein, aber naja ;)

----------


## -wilhelmina-

> Naja, wenn der ein oder andere im KPP wenigstens ein bisschen Demut lernen wrde, wre ja schon einiges erreicht.
> 
> Ich kann zum Thema Bettpfannen wegrumen, Mll wegbringen und Essen verteilen nur eins sagen: es hat noch keinem geschadet mal ein paar Wochen lang wirklich krperlich zu arbeiten.
>  So dass einem am Ende vom Dienst der Rcken wehtut und die Fe qualmen. 
> 
> Ich hab das 5 Jahre gemacht und bin heute froh, dass ich mich nicht mehr kaputt machen muss. Aber ein bisschen Respekt vor der Arbeit anderer Berufsgruppen (seien es Pflegkrfte, Putzfrauen, Kche, usw usf) bleibt vllt hngen, wenn man spter mit seinem weien Kittel und seinem goldenen Stethoskop durch die Krankenhausflure wandelt.
> 
> Wenn man dann trotz aller post-hexalen Arroganz noch irgendwo im Oberstbchen verinnerlicht hat, dass der ganze Laden nur luft, wenn alle Berufsgruppen zusammenarbeiten und ein wenig Respekt vor der Arbeit der anderen haben, dann ist schon viel passiert.
> 
> ...


Also ehrlich!
Bei mir auf Arbeit (medizinfern) laufen auch zwei Nasen = Abteilungsleiter rum, die an der Basis zwar gelernt haben, aber nach ihrem Studienabschlu meinen, da sie die grten, tollsten, besten, schlausten und berhaupt sind. Und den "kleinen" Mitarbeitern dauernd ins Knie schieen. Das hat nix damit zu tun, wo und wie lange man mal irgendwo reingeschnuppert hat, sondern ob man die Bodenhaftung behalten und ein Sozialverhalten entwickelt hat.
Mein Spruch ist immer: Putzfrauen und Mllmnner sind die wenigsten Leute in der Gesellschaft!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hab ich irgendwo gesagt dass das auf jeden zutrifft? Ist ja schon dass du anders bist, aber was ich oben geschrieben habe spiegelt nunmal dass wieder, was ich in sieben Jahren Pflege erlebt hab. Ob du mir das nun glaubst, ndert da wenig dran.  Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt vllig egal, ich muss ja eh kein kpp machen.

----------


## miiira

Naja, wirklich sparen kann sich keiner so ein Praktikum, denn so ziemlich jede Pflegekraft musste ebenfalls ein meist sogar 1jhriges Praktikum (unbezahlt) machen, um einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen (allein schon, weil die meisten nach der Schule noch nicht 18 sind)...sicher...die wollen es ja auch lernen...aber auch in der Krankenpflegeausbildung zhlen Putzen, Abwaschen, Botengnge...nicht zu den Ausbildungsinhalten und sind dementsprechend auch fr Krankenpflegeschler nicht sinnvoller als fr praktikanten. Aber das drumherum bekommt man eben doch etwas mit und zwar nicht alles im ersten Monat und dann nichts neues mehr. Ich will aber auch nicht abstreiten, dass das Praktikum auch dem Krankenhaus kosten erspart.

Leider scheinen aber viele davon auszugehen, dass alle "einfachen" Arbeiten automatisch von der Pflege zu erledigen sind. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die Pflege einfach die Zeit dazu hat oder dass das zur Ttigkeitsbeschreibung gehrt, sondern einfach daran, dass sie halt gnstiger sind als rzte.

----------


## Stephan0815

Also ich sag mal so, als Student biste sowieso immer ganz am Ende der Leiter und ich kann jeden verstehen, der als fertiger Arzt es satt hat, wie ein Student behandelt zu werden. Wenn derjenige es im Studium mit dem Sozialverhalten nicht geschnallt hat, dann wird er das wohl als Arzt auch nicht mehr ndern knnen/wollen.
Im Krankenpflegepraktikum durch die Pflege quasi zum sozialen Wundertier erzogen zu werden, halte ich fr bullshit und da wrde ich sagen, hngt es auch sehr vom Pflegepersonal ab, inwieweit es da als wohlmeinender Lehrer fr Sozialkompetenz auftritt. Einen Studenten, der sich schon aufspielt, als htte er sein Examen in der Tasche oder es hasst Patienten zu waschen und Bettschsseln zu leeren, wird man nicht dadurch "umkrempeln", da man ihn jetzt genau das massenhaft tun lsst.
Das Entscheidende drfte die Einbindung ins Team sein - wenn sich der Praktikant als vollwertiges Mitglied fhlt, den man auch behandelt, wie einen Kollegen, dann wird dieser normalerweise auch eine Eigenmotivation entwickeln und sich einbringen wollen. Dann kann man ihm auch "durch die Blume" klarmachen, da er lngst noch nicht alles wei, zB. bei Dosierungen oder Infusionen, auch da es spezielle Techniken gibt, die man bei der Pflege anwendet (Stichwort zB., wie lagert man eigentlich um, ohne sich den Rcken kaputt zu machen?) - dadurch wird sein Ansehen von der Patientenpflege steigen. 
Jemanden, den man als billige Arbeitskraft oder Laufburschen verheizt, um sich den Alltag ertrglicher zu machen und fr einen die Drecksarbeit erledigt, der wird sich sicherlich wenig nach den 3 Monaten fr die Pflege interessieren. Er wird sich nur an qualvolle 3 Monate erinneren, bei denen er nichts gelernt hat und spter als Arzt auf Station genau der Arsch werden, wie es sie zuhauf drauen gibt. Vom Pflegepraktikum dazu erzogen.

----------


## hazel95

Genau so sieht es aus, Stephan0815, mir macht harte Arbeit nix aus, ich bin auch noch am Abend in der Lage zu essen, obwohl ich mich den ganzen Tag ber mit Fkalien beschftigen durfte oder in Erbrochenem auf Tablettensuche gehe, aber womit ich ein Problem habe ist, dass ich mittlerweile die einzige auf dieser Station bin, die die Bettpfannen leert und splt oder Patienten die Windeln wechselt, whrend einige von den Trullas im Schwesternzimmer bei Kaffee und Kuchen hocken und sich die neusten Anekdoten erzhlen. 
Und bezeichnenderweise sind es die rzte, die stets freundlich und hflich zu mir sind. 

Gru

----------


## Medi Freak

kpp abschaffen. is sinnlos. dient nur dazu kostenlose arbeitskrfte zu verheizen.

----------


## MEDusa123

@hazel95: die selben erfahrungen habe ich in meinem ersten monat auch gemacht. 

aber wie kann man sich denn dagegen wehren? :/ es ist ja wie ich finde nicht in ordnung anderen ihre arbeit, fr die sie bezahlt werden, abzunehmen, damit die ein kaffeekrnzchen machen knnen. ich mein damit explizit die situation, die hazel95 hier geschildert hat. das ist dreist und sorgt nicht unbedingt fr superverhltnis im team. man ist von solchen leuten genervt, die sehen, dass man genervt ist und sind wieder genervt und laden noch mehr arbeit auf  :Big Grin:  

schn, dass ich in weniger als 2 wochen wieder n monat vor mir hab  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxz

Wenigstens krzen. 3 Monate brauch ich nicht fr nen guten Einblick.

----------


## AnnikaBue

> Wenigstens krzen. 3 Monate brauch ich nicht fr nen guten Einblick.


Ein Monat wrde wirklich voll und ganz reichen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn in Betten putzen und essen verteilen! Man wird einfach nur ausgenutzt und fr Dinge, die man eigentlich gar nicht wissen kann, direkt angemault. Ich mache mein Praktikum seit einer Woche und halte es jetzt schon kaum noch aus. Ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen: Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, wenn man Arzt ist? Nein, fr mich wird eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, wenn man Arzt ist? Nein, fr mich wird eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein!


Ganz ehrlich? Dann wirst du dir vermutlich das Leben schwerer machen als es ntig wre.

----------


## AnnikaBue

> Ganz ehrlich? Dann wirst du dir vermutlich das Leben schwerer machen als es ntig wre.


Ich mein ja nur, dass ich keine Respekt vor jemandem haben kann, der mich auch niht mit Respekt behandelt. Wer kann das schon? Wenn ich vielleicht mal rztin bin und hfliche Krankenschwestern vor mir habe, werde ich mit ihnen auch so umgehen wie sie mit mir. Aber das Praktikum, das ich gerade mache, lehrt mich nicht, mit ihnen gut umzugehen.

----------


## hazel95

> Ganz ehrlich? Dann wirst du dir vermutlich das Leben schwerer machen als es ntig wre.


Subtilen Androhungen von Krankenschwestern sehe ich absolut gelassen entgegen, ich habe in den letzten 3 Wochen Zeuge davon werden drfen, dass eine Schwester wegen einer absolut gerechtfertigten Beschwerde eines Assis eine schriftliche Abmahnung zu ihren Unterlagen heften durfte. Niemand macht sich hier das Leben schwerer oder leichter, als es sein muss oder sein darf. Aber was ich und auch 2 Freunde von mir im KPP erleben mssen, ist eine Impertinenz. Mit welchem Recht verschanzen sich bittesehr examinierte (das wird ja immer so herrlich betont) Schwestern in ihrem Kabuff und speisen Kuchen und trinken Kaffee, whrend sie die Paktikanten zu den unangenehmen Arbeiten verdonnern? Aber das ist ja noch nicht alles, gern werden auch diverse Flgelkmpfe ber die Praktikanten ausgetragen. Ich steh ja nicht allein dar mit meinen "Erfahrungswerten", hnliche oder nahezu identische Situationen wurden mir bereits hufig geschildert. Ja, da kann es vorkommen, dass ein Patient klingelt, ich renne hin, er leidet unter Schmerzen, ich gebe das der gemtlichen Kaffeerunde weiter....-nix! Patient klingelt wiederholt,ich renne hin, suche nach trstenden Worten, berichte es der frhlichen Runde.....-nix! Nach geschlagenen 100 min. kommt zufllig ein Arzt vorbei und wird vom Patienten darauf angesprochen, dass dieser seit Stunden Schmerzen hat und nichts passiert, dreimal drft ihr raten, wer Schuld war. Nein, tut mir leid, das ist nicht mein erstes Praktikum und auch nicht mein erstes Krankenhaus, mein Schlerpraktikum leistete ich in einem anderen Haus ab, dieselbe Nummer. Mein Respekt vor den Examinierten hlt sich in Grenzen, in sehr berschaubaren Grenzen. Ich werde diesen Mist ber mich ergehen lassen,  aber den Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, den wird man sich bei mir erkmpfen mssen.


Gru

----------


## Medi Freak

ohh harte Worte. ich glaube bei den schwestern steckt oft auch neid dahinter. nicht persnlich nehmen. es gibt auch einige wenige die vollkommen okay sind.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ach was freut es mich wenn ihr in einigen Jahren die reale Arbeitswelt kennenlernen drft. Ich wrde es andersherum formulieren viele nette Leute und einige Drachen, wie auch bei allen anderen Berufgruppen.

----------


## Arthur87

Kann man whrend des KPP eigentlich "gefeuert" werden? Also wenn man sich in einer Situation ungerecht behandelt fhlt und dem Pflegepersonal Konter gibt oder sich einfach weigert ihren Anweisungen Folge zu leisten. Ist am Ende nur das Absolvieren des KPP wichtig (frs Studium) oder "wie" man es hinter sich gebracht hat?

Ich habe das KPP noch vor mir (im Falle einer Zulassung) und wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare und Erfahrungsberichte so durchlese... Ich bin nmlich ein Mensch mit ausgeprgtem Gerechtigkeitsempfinden und scheue mich in der Regel nicht vor Auseinandersetzungen. Hab ich da berhaupt eine Chance?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jemandem respektvoll zu begegnen sollte eigentlich keine Frage von Erfahrung, sondern einfach des Anstands sein. Egal, ob man als Praktikant mal schlecht behandelt wurde. (Und nein, ich bin keine Krankenschwester, sondern einfach nur eine kleine blonde Studentin, die aber nicht vor hat es sich mit einer Berufsgruppe, mit der ich spter mal sehr eng zusammenarbeiten muss, zu verscherzen, nur weil es hier und da mal eine verbitterte Krankenschwester gab, die einem das Leben schwer gemacht hat.)

----------


## Medi Freak

warum sagst du nicht gleich, dass du blond bist? ich mag blondinen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

> warum sagst du nicht gleich, dass du blond bist? ich mag blondinen


Machst du eigentlich in jedem Thema Frauen an?

----------


## Medi Freak

also dich hab ich nich vor anzumachen. bist mir zu alt  :hmmm...:

----------


## miiira

Hier scheinen ja einige richtig schlechte erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es nicht in jedem Krankenhaus so luft. Ich arbeite noch Teilzeit im KH und unseren Praktikanten wird sehr viel erklrt und natrlich knnen sie auch mit uns Kaffee trinken, wenn denn mal zeit ist. Was allerdings viele verwechseln zu scheinen, ist kafeeklatsch und bergabe. Die Arbeit mit den Kurven und den unendlichen Dokumentationen kann einem leider kein Praktikant abnehmen und daher kommt es schon vor , dass diese hufiger (aber nicht ausschlielich) Arbeiten erledigen, die sie knnen und drfen. Ein Problem ist sicher auch, dass Praktikanten mit im Stellenschlssel sind. Dafr knnen aber die einzelnen Pflegekrfte auf der Station nichts, das wird anz wo anders entschieden.
Sicher ist allerdings, dass man jeden Menschen mit Respekt behandeln sollte, egal ob Pflegekraft, Arzt oder Praktikant. Die herachieverhltnisse im KH sind aber leider sehr ausgeprgt...vielleicht neigen auch daher einige vom Pflegepersonal dazu die Praktikanten als "in der Rangordnung tiefer stehende" zu behandeln, denn so erfahren sie es wiederum tag fr tag von den rzten. Das sollte natrlich nicht so sein und zum glck kann ich sagen, dass ich mitlerweile in einer klinik bin, in der alle zusammenarbeiten (von einigen Ausnahmen natrlich abgesehen). Aber letztendlich gehren diese Probleme in vielen Kliniken zum Altag und diese Probleme sollte man nicht damit abhandeln, dass man sich schon im Studium sagt, dass die eine oder andere Berufsgruppe das spter alles heimgezahlt bekommt.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Medi Freak knnte es hier weiter ums KPP gehen, zum flirten kannst du wunderbar den entsprechenden Thread nehmen...

----------


## Medi Freak

und mich mochten die schwestern irgendwie alle. hab allerdings auch nie gesagt, dass ich jetzt gerade mal keinen bock habe, den putzsklaven zu spielen, sondern habe ALLES mitgemacht. die schwestern mgen keine leute, die widersprechen. andererseits muss man aber auch irgendwie offen sein und ... sagen wir mal... witzig/komisch/auf irgendeine art und weise lustig sein. das mgen die. und kaffee kochen und nochmals kaffee kochen. und am besten jeden tag eine neue torte mitbringen  :Big Grin:

----------


## miiira

Habe gerade nen Text gefunden, der sehr gut zu der Richtung passt, in die sich die Diskussion hier entwickelt http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...nik-Seite2.php

Diese Visiten_Show kenne ich nur zu gut...und auch das anschlieende Gesprch mit dem Chefarzt und der Pflegedienstleitung, weil man ausversehen vor einem hierachisch hher gestellten das Zimmer betreten hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arthur87

Kommt es mir so vor oder werden die Beitrge von einigen Usern sofort, also ohne Kontrolle, angezeigt? Meinen hab ich frher verfasst und der ist immer noch nicht zu sehen; hingegen sind sptere schon da *Achselzuck*

----------


## Sticks

Jetzt schon zu diskutieren wem man in 6 Jahren Respekt gegenber bringt ist absolut albern. Ich habe mich auch manchmal ber die Schwestern gergert aber sie waren nicht so wie hier beschrieben. 
Und wenn die Reinigungskraft im OP einen guten Job macht bin ich respektvoll und freundlich zu ihr. Anerkennung und Respekt muss man sich verdienen. Wenn ich whrend der OP das Leihinstrumentarium besser kenne als der Rest im Saal, bekomme ich als OTAler oder Pfleger auch dafr meine Anerkennung. 
Aber jetzt schon die geplante Umgangsform fr jede Berufsgruppe fest zu machen ist Bldsinn!!!
Und es gibt durchaus sehr sehr faule rzte!!! Die kommen nachts geschniegelt geduscht gefhnt und geschminkt eine Stunde zu spt in den OP, haben keine Lust den Patienten zu Lagern, haben das beim siebten mal immer noch nicht verstanden und viele andere Sachen. Aber auch diese bekommen weder Respekt von der Pflege noch von den Kollegen. Genau so ist es umgekehrt.

----------


## Joyanne

> Ich mein ja nur, dass ich keine Respekt vor jemandem haben kann, der mich auch niht mit Respekt behandelt. Wer kann das schon? Wenn ich vielleicht mal rztin bin und hfliche Krankenschwestern vor mir habe, werde ich mit ihnen auch so umgehen wie sie mit mir.


Was fr eine eindimensionale Denke...
Es ist total einfach und nichts besonderes, nett zu jemandem zu sein, der nett ist. Das kann JEDER.
Schwieriger hingegen ist es bei jemandem, der nicht nett ist. Im Sinne einer professionellen Zusammenarbeit  auch zu einem grummeligen, unfreundlichen Menschen nett zu sein - das sollte das Ziel sein. 
Kann man so auch auf private Situationen bertragen...
Klar, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch zurck. Aber nach ein paar netten Echos taut manchmal so manche/r Miesepeter/-petra noch auf ;)

----------


## Milana

> Naja, wenn der ein oder andere im KPP wenigstens ein bisschen Demut lernen wrde, wre ja schon einiges erreicht.


Du hattest mich irgendwie schon nach dem ersten Satz verloren.  :was ist das...?:  Ich finde nicht, dass das KPP dazu da ist, arroganten, dmlichen Studenten "Demut" beizubringen. Es ist dazu da, dass man das Krankenhausleben kennen lernt und mal in eine andere Berufsgruppe reinschnuppert. Aber gerade die Denke, dass man den arroganten Arztschnseln von morgen besser heute nochmal richtig eins reinwrgen muss, damit die auch ja Demut lernen... Das macht's gerade so schwierig, finde ich. 

Klar, mein KPP ist schon was lnger her mittlerweile, aber ich hab fast durchweg schlechte Erinnerungen daran. Ich habe nie etwas dagegen gehabt, auch mal ungeliebte Ttigkeiten zu machen (im Gegenteil, ich fand die Stunde, die ich jeden Tag die frischgewaschene Wsche in den Stationsschrank gerumt habe, sehr meditativ). Aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass man im Gegenzug auch was lernt und beigebracht bekommt. Leider war das nicht der Fall, im Nachhinein finde ich das ziemlich schade, weil ich viel mehr htte mitnehmen knnen. Und man ist ja kein Praktikant, damit man mal in die harte Arbeitswelt reingeht, damit man auch endlich mal was anstndiges arbeitet und abends rechtschaffen mde ist - sondern damit man was lernt.

Bei den Schwestern, die sich normal und nett mit mir unterhalten haben und die mich wertgeschtzt haben, hab ich mich zumindest wesentlich wohler und unausgenutzter gefhlt als bei denen, die deutlich durchscheinen haben lassen, dass ich als Student geflligst demtig allen in den Hintern zu kriechen habe.  :dagegen: 

Ich fnde einen Monat auch mehr als ausreichend. 

Komischerweise habe ich die Erfahrung in Famulaturen nie wieder gemachtt, da bin ich durchweg uerst freundlich und wertschtzend behandelt worden, von rzten und Krankenpflege. Es hat also wahrscheinlich nicht an mir und meiner Schnseligkeit und Arroganz gelegen.  :bhh:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Naja, mit Demut meinte ich auch nicht "eins reinwrgen". Einige hier neigen scheinbar sehr zum interpretieren. Man kann im Krankenhaus vieles lernen, auch von der pflege.wer meint, er wisse nach einem blden kpp schon alles ber jede Schwester wird noch frh genug merken, wie sehr man sich da irren kann. Aber das hat Coxy ja schon geschrieben. Ich will auch ehrlich gesagt gar nicht auf die einzelnen Posts hier eingehen, mir tut es schon leid, dass ich hier berhaupt was geschrieben habe.  Die Reaktion htte ich erwarten mssen. Ich werde euch nicht wieder mit meiner sieben jhrigen Krankenhaus-Erfahrung belstige. Ist auch nicht ntig, ihr werdet es ja selber erleben.

----------


## EVT

ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass ein praktikum, so lange es auch dauern mag, die 18/19/20 jahre charakterbildung vorher nicht ersetzen kann und bei manchen auch durch das kpp nichts mehr zu retten ist. da kann einem auch das pflegepersonal keine "demut" mehr beibringen... aber mal ehrlich, die meisten praktikanten sind doch ganz in ordnung, jugendliche eben, die sich bis zum berufsanfang noch weiterentwicklen werden. und danach auch noch.

----------


## Sticks

Vielleicht ist das Praktikum auch einfach mal gut um ans arbeiten zu kommen. Hier ist man ja schon erstaunt, dass man trotz wenig Arbeit so tun muss beschftigt zu sein.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jo, die meisten Praktikanten sind super! Vielleicht hab ich auch nur persnlich zu wenig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, und kann deshalb nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was manchen scheinbar so passiert. Also nix fr Ungut!
Macht einfach bei mir KPP  :Big Grin:  Da drft ihr auch Kaffee trinken *gg*

----------


## LineBiene

Hallo ihr Lieben,

also ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich alle Beitrge hier zum Thema KPP durchgelesen und auch Erfahrungsberichte gegooglet. Warum? Kann ich euch sagen : Ich mache gerade selbst Praktikum im KH.

Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich sehr gefrustet bin nach gerade einmal 6 Tagen, die ich dort verbracht habe  :Gefllt mir nicht!:  (Habe zuvor bereits einen Teil des KPP abgeleistet). Vor Beginn beider Praktika war ich sehr motiviert und habe mich gefreut den Krankenhausalltag dort kennenzulernen und vielleicht ein wenig medizinisches Wissen mit auf den Weg zu bekommen. Ich packe gerne mit an und bin hilfsbereit, ABER ich empfinde das KPP als wenig ntzlich. Kurz gesagt bin ich Kellner und Putzfrau und erledige Arbeiten, fr die die Krankenpfleger zu faul sind. Und da bin ich ehrlich, Faulheit untersttze ich absolut nicht  :dagegen: . Das Klischee vom Praktikanten, der luft, wenn es klingelt, Essen verteilt und abrumt, Betten macht, sowie Zettel von A nach B bringt ist wunderbar besttigt. Im Prinzip ist man als Praktikant wie eine Stationshilfe, aber da man ja 'nur' Praktikant ist, muss man sich noch mehr gefallen lassen und wenn das Krankenpflegepersonal schnipst, schleunigst spurten. Gleich zu Beginn erklrte mir eine Kraft, dass ja auch was fr das Krankenhaus rausspringen muss, wenn jemand Praktikum macht. Dass ich nicht den ganzen Tag rumstehe und mir in der Nase bohre, versteht sich von selbst, aber dieser Satz war echt die absolute Hrte  :Hh?: . Wie auch schon bei meiner vorherigen Praktikumsstelle, herrscht absolute Unterbesetzung und das legt sich im Umkehrschluss auf die Praktikanten nieder. Ich wei, dass hier auch Leute sind, die ihr Praktikum toll fanden/finden, aber nach meiner Recherche ist das leider die Unterzahl. Viele sind berarbeitet, traurig und enttuscht, was nicht heit, dass sie sich zu schade oder zu faul zum Arbeiten sind.
Ich wollte euch einfach mal meine Situation schildern und meine Meinung die sich im Laufe der Zeit gebildet hat. Ich finde, die Krankenhuser, die Pflegepraktika anbieten, sollten auch eine Art Curriculum erstellen, welches beinhaltet, was der Praktikant lernen soll, whrend seiner Zeit dort. Dies wrde bewirken, dass man wirklich den kompletten Krankenhausalltag kennenlernt (zu dem auch Visiten, Verbandswechsel (auch wenn man nur zuschaut) und Erklrungen zu Medikamenten, Infusionen, generell bestimmten Ablufen (Verlegung von Patienten, Umlagerung, OP-Plan) gehren) und nicht nur das 'Mahlzeitenmanagement', die Krperpflege der Patienten und das Bettenmachen. Es gehrt zwar auch dazu, aber leider beschrnkt sich das Praktikum oft zu sehr auf diese Arbeiten. So eine Art Curriculum haben bereits diverse Unikliniken entworfen (z.B. Uni Kln), ist allerdings und zum Leid der Praktikanten noch nicht berall Gang und Gebe.

Krankenhuser sind auf die Praktikanten angewiesen, da einfach eine generelle Unterbesetzung herrscht, was Pflegekrfte betrifft. Zudem wurde die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft und somit fielen auch die Zivildienstleistenden weg. Eben gerade wegen dieser Angewiesenheit auf die Praktikanten, knnte man doch mehr Dankbarkeit zeigen, die zudem ungemein motiviert. 

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass so viele Praktikanten schlechte Erinnerungen an ihr KPP haben und es vielen sehr davor graut. Es sind 3 Monate, die wir hergeben. 3 Monate, in denen man so gut wie keine Freizeit hat, den Nebenjob nicht ausben kann, das Lernen fr Klausuren kaum mglich ist (falls man es in den Semesterferien macht) und seine Familie seltener zu Gesicht bekommt. Ich glaube, dass das den Krankenhusern nicht bewusst ist und den Pflegekrften schon mal gar nicht.

Ich bin ein ehrlicher Mensch und sage Leuten auch, wenn mir etwas nicht gefllt. Insbesondere im Umgang mit mir. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Pflegern auch manchmal gesagt, wenn ich mal eine Verschnaufpause bentige oder ich eine Arbeit fr einen Praktikanten unangebracht halte. Ich erntete keine Verachtung oder bekam rger, nein, im Gegenteil, es wurde akzeptiert und bemerkt, dass ein Praktikant kein Sklave ist. Sagen mchte ich damit, dass man ruhig auch mal den Mund aufmachen kann, wenn man etwas nicht gut findet. (Ihr solltet natrlich nicht alles verweigern, denn das bringt auch nichts  :hmmm...:  )

Sooo, ja ich wei langer Text, aber irgendwie wollte ich das mal loswerden und bin mal auf die Resonanz gespannt  :Top:

----------


## khy95

Also zu dem Lerneffekt kann ich nur sagen, dass fragen mich in allen drei KPPs (in drei verschiedenen Fachrichtungen und Husern) immer weitergebracht hat. So habe ich zb am Anfang meines KPP auf der Inneren einfach mal nachgefragt, was denn da alles dokumentiert wird und wozu jetzt der Patient jenes Medikament kriegt. Man kann aber auch einfach mal nachfragen, wie sie denn auf den Beruf gekommen sind.. Einfach Interesse an der Pflege zeigen und nicht raushngen lassen, dass man rzte eh viel "cooler" findet. Sobald die Schwestern und Pfleger merkten, dass man interessiert ist, sich aber trotzdem nicht zu schade ist, zu jeder Klingel zu rennen, auch wenn es Wieder "nur" der Patient ist, der innerhalb von 10 min zum dritten Mal auf den Topf will, waren sie in meinem Fall auch von sich aus bereit mir mehr zu erklren und zu zeigen. Ich durfte mehrmals in den OP und bei Untersuchungen zuschauen, wenn ich wollte. Und die Station war auch unterbesetzt und ich als normale Arbeitskraft im Plan.. Genauso lief es auch auf der HNO und der Gyn. Klar gab es auch immer Schwestern/Pfleger, die einem erzhlen wollten, als Praktikant solle man sich um die Dokumentation,Krankheiten oder Medikamente mal keine Gedanken machen und lieber Essen austeilen. Sobald es dir aber einer erklrt hat, greifen sie dann doch gerne auf die Untersttzung zurck und teilen die Aufgaben fairer auf ;) Wenn der eine sich zu schade ist, diese Zeit zu investieren, einfach mal den nchsten Fragen! Am Ende meines 3. Praktikums zum Beispiel hat sich eine Schwester bei mir beschwert, dass ich ja NIIIIE mit ihr die Runden gemacht habe und ihr ja niie geholfen htte, obwohl ich doch so viel knne. Am ersten Tag, sagte sie noch zu ihrer Kollegin, als es darum ging mit wem ich nun mitlaufe, dass sie "keinen Bock auf noch so nen Praktikanten hat". Das hat mich nicht entmutigt, oder sauer gemacht, sondern mich eher angestochert ihr zu zeigen, dass ich nicht "so ein Praktikant" bin. Was hab ich am Ende gegrinst  :Big Grin:  Also nur Mut und Interesse auch zeigen und nicht nur maulen, wenn man grad den 100. Topf ausleert. (Oder sich eine Station wie die HNO suchen, wo ich den ganzen Monat lang nur genau eine Urinflasche leeren musste, dafr aber fleiig Wassereis verteilt habe :P)

----------


## gnuff

> ...Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, wenn man Arzt ist? Nein, fr mich wird eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein!


Viel Spass im Beruf! Und das ist jetzt keine subtile Drohung einer verbitterten Pflegekraft... Es ist natrlich wunderbar, wenn all  diejenigen, die hier schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen und sich so unglaublich ausgebeutet fhlen, der Pflege dafr die Schuld geben. Hallo? Geht's noch? Den Scheiss haben Euch Eure zuknftigen Kollegen und die Politiker eingebrockt, nicht Schwester Hildegard... ber die Lnge des Praktikums kann man sicherlich diskutieren, aber hier die achso schrecklichen Beispiele aus dem eigenen Praktikum aufzuzhlen und das als allgemeingltig darzustellen, lst nun wirklich kein Problem. Engagiert Euch, werdet berufspolitisch aktiv und ndert was fr die nchsten Generationen! Ach, jetzt dann doch nicht mehr? Sollen die doch fr sich selbst kmpfen? Auch gut, aber dann verschont uns mit Eurem Gejammer, Danke!

PS: Alle meine Praktika, alle Famulaturen und das komplette PJ waren eine einzige Party. Warum? Weil man mit Freundlichkeit, Verstndnis, Information und Kuchen ganz schn weit kommen kann, deswegen.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also ich habe jetzt drei Jahre lang in einem Haus der Maximalversorgung meine Ausbildung gemacht - ich habe es nie und zwar wirklich nie erlebt, dass alle Schwestern drei Stunden lang rumgesessen sind und Kaffeklatsch abgehalten haben, whrend die Schler und Praktikannten gerannt sind. Entweder haben alle gearbeitet oder alle haben zusammen Pause gemacht (oder zumindest in Gruppen).
 Habt ihr euch eignetlich schonmal berlegt, dass ihr als Praktikanten, die nichts knnen und nichts drfen, nicht nur eine "unbezahlte Arbeitskraft, die man problemlos verheizen kann", darstellt, sondern auch eine Belastung (und nicht nur Bereicherung) fr das Pflegepersonal?

Ihr fordert ein Curriculum, was der Praktikant alles lernen soll -  und dann beschwert sich bestimmt wieder die nchste Hlfte, dass man in den Semesterferien nicht nur sein KPP machen muss, sondern sich auch noch aktiv zu Hause hinsetzen und was ber das Lagern oder das richtige Waschen lernen soll. 
Was glaubt ihr denn, was fr das auch fr die Pflegekraft bedeutet? Das bedeutet, dass ihr Arbeitschritt bei diesem einen Patienten, der sonst vielleicht 20 Minuten dauern wrde, auf einmal doppelt so lang ist, weil eine richtige vernnftige Anleitung einfach ihre Zeit kostet.
 Nehmt als Beispiel ein kleines Kind, dass zugebundene Schuhe braucht - wie geht es schneller, wenn die Mutter das mal flott bindet oder wenn die Mutter nebendran steht und dem Kind (das ja auch vielleicht gar keine Lust dazu hat) langsam und geduldig erklrt, wie es das machen muss und Fehler korrigiert? 
Richtig. Was bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss fr den Praktikanten im Krankenhaus? Die Pflegekraft hat einen Praktikanten vor sich, der von Pflege vermutlich noch nichts gehrt hat und versucht ihn jetzt anzuleiten, wie er einen Patienten richtig lagern muss. Selbst wenn im Idealfall das dazu ntige Grundwissen vorhanden ist, so dauert es doch deutlich lnger, als wenn zwei Pflegekrfte das machen. An sich kein Problem, wenn da nicht noch zwanzig weitere Patienten wren, die versorgt werden wollen.

Wenn man nun einen lernwilligen Praktikanten vor sich hat, sohabe ich mir - sofern mglich - immer die Zeit genommen, ihm etwas zu erklren, beizubringen. Ist allerdings auch schwer, wenn da sonstiges Hintergrundwissen fehlt. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fnde es auch super, wenn es genau definiert wre, was das KPP den Studenten lehren soll - aber dann brauchen wir bitte im Krankenhaus auch die zustndigen Leute, die Zeit fr sowas haben. Nachdem an vielen Husern jedoch nicht mal genug Praxisanleiter fr die Pflegeschler da sind, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass das was wird.

So, und warum lassen euch die Schwestern die ganzen "Drecksarbeiten" erledigen? Bestimmt nicht nur, weil sie es selbst nicht machen wollen. Sondern einfach weil ihr grtenteils nichts anderes knnt und drft. Der Praktikant kann nun mal nicht die Visite leiten, er kann keine Pflegeplanung ausarbeiten, er kann keine Gesprche mit Angehrigen fhren, er kann keine Pflegedokumentation machen. Das alles sind Dinge, die die Pflegekraft selbst machen muss, was ihr alles Zeit fr diese "Drecksarbeiten" raubt. Ich war immer gern beim Patienten, hab ihn gewaschen und ihm Essen eingegeben -  je mehr Verantwortung ich in der Ausbildung bernehmen durfte, umso weniger Zeit war fr so etwas. Als ich zum Schluss meine eigenen Patienten hatte, habe ich auch andere Schler zum Waschen geschickt (und ich wre viel lieber selbst hingegangen), weil ich zur Visite und diese anschlieend ausarbeiten musste. Seht es also vielleicht bitte nicht immer als Schikane der Pflegekraft - vielleicht wei sie auch nicht, wie sie sonst all ihre Sachen unter einen Hut bekommen soll, bzw. was sie euch eigentlich beibringen soll. Da liegt der Fehler aber im System (zu wenige Pflegekrfte, kein Konzept, zu wenig/keine Praxisanleiter), als nur an der Schwester, die Praktikanten zum kotzen findet und sich denkt "Ha, dem drck ich es heute rein, denn ich bin neidisch, dass der Arzt wird und ich "nur" Pflegekraft bin" (manche sind das nmlich wirklich gerne und einige knnen sich nichts schlimmeres vorstellen, als Arzt sein zu mssen)




> Das erinnert mich an meinen ca 10 Wchigen Ambulanzeinsatz als Schler, indem ich Wochenlang EKG`S schreiben durfte ohne wirklich etwas erklrt zu bekommen. Nicht einmal eine i.m Spritze durfte ich geben.


Und hierzu wollte ich auch noch etwas sagen. Was wre denn so toll daran gewesen eine i.m.-Spritze zu geben? Und httest du dafr die notwendigen Vorraussetzungen gehabt? Anatomische Kenntnisse; Orte, an denen man spritzen darf, unter welchen Vorraussetzungen man nicht spritzen darf, was du da berhaupt gibst, wie das ganze richtig funktioniert?
Eine i.m.-Spritze ist halt nicht einfach nur ein kleiner Piks. Da gibts einiges zu beachten - nicht umsonst haben wir in der Ausbildung dafr ne schriftliche und ne praktische Prfung gehabt.

----------


## Joyanne

> Im Prinzip ist man als Praktikant wie eine Stationshilfe, aber da man ja 'nur' Praktikant ist, muss man sich noch mehr gefallen lassen und wenn das Krankenpflegepersonal schnipst, schleunigst spurten. Gleich zu Beginn erklrte mir eine Kraft, dass ja auch was fr das Krankenhaus rausspringen muss, wenn jemand Praktikum macht. Dass ich nicht den ganzen Tag rumstehe und mir in der Nase bohre, versteht sich von selbst, aber dieser Satz war echt die absolute Hrte .


Jo, so einen Satz hab ich auch mal zu hren bekommen  :Big Grin:  
Wie war das denn noch mal genau?
Ach ja, bezglich Wschewagen auffllen, zu Klingeln laufen, Urinflaschen und Schieber wegbringen... :
"Das sind alles Aufgaben fr das *Fuvolk*" --> guckt mich vielsagend an.
Hammermig...
Und nein, damit meinte sie eindeutig die KPPler, also mich... keine Verwechslung mglich..

----------


## Sticks

> Also ich habe jetzt drei Jahre lang in einem Haus der Maximalversorgung meine Ausbildung gemacht - ich habe es nie und zwar wirklich nie erlebt, dass alle Schwestern drei Stunden lang rumgesessen sind und Kaffeklatsch abgehalten haben, whrend die Schler und Praktikannten gerannt sind. Entweder haben alle gearbeitet oder alle haben zusammen Pause gemacht (oder zumindest in Gruppen).
>  Habt ihr euch eignetlich schonmal berlegt, dass ihr als Praktikanten, die nichts knnen und nichts drfen, nicht nur eine "unbezahlte Arbeitskraft, die man problemlos verheizen kann", darstellt, sondern auch eine Belastung (und nicht nur Bereicherung) fr das Pflegepersonal?
> 
> Ihr fordert ein Curriculum, was der Praktikant alles lernen soll -  und dann beschwert sich bestimmt wieder die nchste Hlfte, dass man in den Semesterferien nicht nur sein KPP machen muss, sondern sich auch noch aktiv zu Hause hinsetzen und was ber das Lagern oder das richtige Waschen lernen soll. 
> Was glaubt ihr denn, was fr das auch fr die Pflegekraft bedeutet? Das bedeutet, dass ihr Arbeitschritt bei diesem einen Patienten, der sonst vielleicht 20 Minuten dauern wrde, auf einmal doppelt so lang ist, weil eine richtige vernnftige Anleitung einfach ihre Zeit kostet.
>  Nehmt als Beispiel ein kleines Kind, dass zugebundene Schuhe braucht - wie geht es schneller, wenn die Mutter das mal flott bindet oder wenn die Mutter nebendran steht und dem Kind (das ja auch vielleicht gar keine Lust dazu hat) langsam und geduldig erklrt, wie es das machen muss und Fehler korrigiert? 
> Richtig. Was bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss fr den Praktikanten im Krankenhaus? Die Pflegekraft hat einen Praktikanten vor sich, der von Pflege vermutlich noch nichts gehrt hat und versucht ihn jetzt anzuleiten, wie er einen Patienten richtig lagern muss. Selbst wenn im Idealfall das dazu ntige Grundwissen vorhanden ist, so dauert es doch deutlich lnger, als wenn zwei Pflegekrfte das machen. An sich kein Problem, wenn da nicht noch zwanzig weitere Patienten wren, die versorgt werden wollen.
> 
> Wenn man nun einen lernwilligen Praktikanten vor sich hat, sohabe ich mir - sofern mglich - immer die Zeit genommen, ihm etwas zu erklren, beizubringen. Ist allerdings auch schwer, wenn da sonstiges Hintergrundwissen fehlt. 
> ...




Das es ein meiner Ausbildung!!!!! Ich habe kein KPP gemacht! Bitte verwechsel mich nicht! Die Vorraussetzungen und den Theoretischen Stoff dazu hatte ich natrlich schon. 


Was ich noch sagen wollte. "berarbeitet". In einem KPP. Hahahahahahaha. Anscheinend haben die Praktikanten wirklich noch nie gearbeitet, wenn die da schon ( von den Drecksarbeiten) berfordert sind.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ok, dann tut es mir natrlich leid, wenn du die Vorraussetzungen hattest und dann nicht durftest ist das natrlich bld. Dann hab ich das falsch im Hinterkopf gehabt, entschuldige bitte. 

Aber es gibt ja leider auch genug Praktikanten die sich wegen sowas beschweren, aber hlt nur das Spritzen an sich sehen und nicht die notwendigen Hintergrnde.

----------


## Sticks

Na dann wrde ich dir ja recht geben.  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrArzt

Man braucht im KPP nichts zu lernen! Absolvieren und fertig. Als ob mir alles was ich dort mitnehmen wrde oder sollte, nicht auch im Studium oder sptestens im 1. Arbeitsjahr begegnen wird.
Und auerdem ist es so, dass die Leute, die es bereits hinter sich haben, gut reden haben. Im Nachhinein war alles halb so schlimm. In Wirklichkeit ist es der letzte Schei, das ist aber auch jedes andere Praktikum von jemandem, der zuvor keine Erfahrung im Berufsleben hatte.

----------


## Nurbanu

> Was ich noch sagen wollte. "berarbeitet". In einem KPP. Hahahahahahaha. Anscheinend haben die Praktikanten wirklich noch nie gearbeitet, wenn die da schon ( von den Drecksarbeiten) berfordert sind.


Die Drecksarbeiten fallen aber nicht nur 2 Stunden am Tag an, sondern permanent. Ich wusste teilweise nicht, wo mir der Kopf steht. Erst waschen, dann Essen austeilen, manchmal Essen anreichen, an manchen Tagen weiterwaschen, Betten wechseln, dann klingelt es immer irgendwo, Schieber/Windeln, Trinken bringen, Zimmer putzen (Flchendesinfektion), Mittagessen, Klingel, Arbeit im Waschraum, Kaffee kochen fr den Nachmittagskaffee, zwischendurch mal Einschleusen. 

Das Frhstck ist oft ein Mittagessen geworden fr mich und die Schwestern. Das Mittagessen ist teilweise ausgefallen, weil keine Zeit war fr die Kantine. 

Ich gehre zu den berarbeiteten KPP'lern.

----------


## SuperSonic

> Das Mittagessen ist teilweise ausgefallen, weil keine Zeit war fr die Kantine.


Also _da_ ist man irgendwo selber schuld, wenn man alles mit sich machen lsst.

----------


## Nurbanu

Ich hatte schon meine Freizeit, bin dann eher gegangen. Und mit der Pnktlichkeit habe ich es bei unbezahlten Ttigkeiten auch nicht so  :hmmm...:  Aber mittags war halt manchmal keine Zeit fr die Kantine, wobei das bei einem Frhstck um 10/11 Uhr auch kein Problem war.

----------


## LineBiene

Mein Gott, wie man hier direkt angegriffen wird, insbesondere von Pflegekrften...

Erdbeermond, zu deinem Punkt, dass ein Praktikant eher eine Belastung ist und die Pflegekraft die Arbeit dann lieber schnell selber ausbt, kann ich nur sagen : Wie wre es, wenn man einem Praktikanten einen Vorgang einmal genau erklrt, dann kann er diesen zuknftig immer und vorallem selbstndig ausben und du musst es nicht mehr mal eben schnell machen. Im Umkehrschluss kannst du dann zuknftig andere Arbeiten ausben. Manche denken hier echt nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand.
Wenn ihr in allen Lebenslagen nie ber den Tellerrand hinausschaut, na dann Prost Mahlzeit!!!

----------


## jijichu

> Ein Monat wrde wirklich voll und ganz reichen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn in Betten putzen und essen verteilen! Man wird einfach nur ausgenutzt und fr Dinge, die man eigentlich gar nicht wissen kann, direkt angemault. Ich mache mein Praktikum seit einer Woche und halte es jetzt schon kaum noch aus. Ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen: Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, wenn man Arzt ist? Nein, fr mich wird eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein!


Und genau solche angehenden rzte sind m.E.n. das Problem. Das PP hat einen Knochenjob, arbeitet krperlich hart fr teilweise ein lachhaftes Gehalt, ist rund um die Uhr am Patienten dran (was Dir als Arzt unglaublich hilft - wenn Du Dich nicht so dmlich anstellst) und trgt durch gute und aufmerksame Pflege einen groen Teil zur schnellen Genesung der Patienten bei, bzw. palliativ begleitet diese sehr viel enger als wir es tun und mssen sich von (angehenden) Studenten, die noch nicht einmal trocken hinter den Ohren sind so etwas bieten lassen!
Sag mir am Ende Deiner 3 Monate nochmal, dass Du keinen Respekt vor dem PP hast, die 2 Monate und 3 Wochen holen Dich hoffentlich von dem hohen Gaul einen ganzen Ticken runter... 
Es gibt gutes und schlechtes PP, aber ich habe vor ihrem Job einen riesigen Respekt, v.a. durch die Hilfe die sie mir in meinem Job sind. Ich knnte diesen Job nicht machen und bin sehr dankbar darum das es Menschen gibt, die ihn mit Hingabe machen.

----------


## *katrinchen*

Ich mchte hier jetzt nichts ber die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Praktikums verlauten lassen, aber hier sind meine Erfahrungen nach 3 Wochen: 
1.Einige der Schwestern sind definitiv faul und lassen mich laufen, damit sie entweder rumsitzen oder unten rauchen. Hierzu mal ein kurzes Beispiel. Ein Patient klingelt zum wiederholten Mal, weil er vom Rollstuhl wieder zurck ins Bett gebracht werden mchte. Aufgrund des Gewichts schaffe ich das aber nicht alleine. Ich habe bereits eine Schwester gefragt, ob sie mir helfen kann, aber sie ist wohl zu beschftigt. Also frage ich spter nochmal. Die Antwort: "Nein, jetzt nicht." Nachdem der Patient noch zweimal geklingelt hat und ich jedes mal die gleiche Antwort der Schwester erhalten habe, frage ich mich natrlich, was ich jetzt dem Patienten sagen soll, der nun seit einer halben Stunde darauf wartet, sich wieder ins Bett legen zu knnen. Natrlich hat er mittlerweile auch Schmerzen, da er nicht an das lange Sitzen gewhnt ist. 
Solche Situationen erlebe ich stndig, egal ob es nun um Schmerzmittel, Infusionen oder andere Dinge geht.
2. Das Praktikum ist extrem eintnig: Essen austeilen, putzen, Patienten waschen, zu den Klingeln laufen, Gegenstnde von A nach B bringen, Kaffee und Tee kochen, ab und zu mal ein Stammblatt ausfllen. Ok, mittlerweile darf ich auch Blutzucker und Blutdruck messen. Ob ich Infusionen abstpseln darf, wei ich nicht. Egal, ich mache es trotzdem immer  :Big Grin:  Gefhlt trage ich jedoch den ganzen Tag das Essen aus. Wenn man das ganz alleine macht und dann auch noch fr etwa 30 % der Patienten das Essen vorbereiten bzw. anreichen muss, kann das ganz schn dauern... -.-
3. Also wer behauptet, dass es nicht anstrengend ist, hat entweder Glck gehabt oder lgt. Nach 8 Stunden, von denen ich mindestens 7 laufend oder stehend verbracht habe, ist der Tag gelaufen. 
4. Der Kontakt zu den rzten ist quasi nicht vorhanden.
5. Zwei Stockwerke unter mir nehmen KPPler Blut ab und legen Viggos. das frustriert mich irgendwie...
6. Das Pflegepersonal meiner Station ist ausnahmslos freundlich zu mir. Natrlich bernehme ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten Pflegern eher die unangenehmeren Aufgaben wie Bettpfannen leeren, Intimbereiche waschen und extrem dreckige Betten abbeziehen, aber das ist fr mich eigentlich kein Problem. Schlielich bin ich nicht in der Lage die Visite auszuarbeiten. Dafr werde ich aber immer wieder aufgefordert, doch mal Pause zu machen oder mich hinzusetzen. ;) Ich habe auch keine unangenehmen Reaktionen erhalten, nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich das Praktikum fr das Medizinstudium brauche. Die meisten Pflegerinnen und Pfleger scheinen ihren Beruf gerne auszuben!

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir das Praktikum kaum Spa macht und gerade der Sptdienst nie ein Ende nehmen will. Aber es gibt wirklich Schlimmeres. Klar, die Arbeit ist unbezahlt. Aber man kann doch immerhin viele Patienten glcklich machen, indem man ihnen hilft und sich mit ihnen unterhlt. Meistens bin ich am Ende der Schicht mde und genervt, aber auch ein bisschen stolz, dass mich einige Patienten ihren "Engel" nennen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jijichu

> Es gibt wirklich Schlimmeres. Klar, die Arbeit ist unbezahlt. Aber man kann doch immerhin viele Patienten glcklich machen, indem man ihnen hilft und sich mit ihnen unterhlt. Meistens bin ich am Ende der Schicht mde und genervt, aber auch ein bisschen stolz, dass mich einige Patienten ihren "Engel" nennen.


 :Top:  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Oh Leute, hier merkt man echt mal, dass einige noch nichts gearbeitet haben in ihrem Leben und gar nicht wissen was ein richtiger Job mit harter Arbeit ist. 

Und als Arzt keinen Respekt vor dem Pflegepersonal, na so eine Art kann ich ja mal direkt leiden. Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich. Als Arzt seid ihr auch nur Menschen und keine Gtter!!!

----------


## EVT

die wenigsten haben eben neben der schule einen vollzeitjob. woher soll man also als abiturient die arbeitserfahrung haben?
hier merkt man, wer auf den platz warten musste und bei manchen uert sich das nicht durch positive kommentare.

----------


## Gesocks

> Viel Spass im Beruf! Und das ist jetzt keine subtile Drohung einer verbitterten Pflegekraft... Es ist natrlich wunderbar, wenn all  diejenigen, die hier schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen und sich so unglaublich ausgebeutet fhlen, der Pflege dafr die Schuld geben. Hallo? Geht's noch? Den Scheiss haben Euch Eure zuknftigen Kollegen und die Politiker eingebrockt, nicht Schwester Hildegard... ber die Lnge des Praktikums kann man sicherlich diskutieren, aber hier die achso schrecklichen Beispiele aus dem eigenen Praktikum aufzuzhlen und das als allgemeingltig darzustellen, lst nun wirklich kein Problem. Engagiert Euch, werdet berufspolitisch aktiv und ndert was fr die nchsten Generationen! Ach, jetzt dann doch nicht mehr? Sollen die doch fr sich selbst kmpfen? Auch gut, aber dann verschont uns mit Eurem Gejammer, Danke!
> 
> PS: Alle meine Praktika, alle Famulaturen und das komplette PJ waren eine einzige Party. Warum? Weil man mit Freundlichkeit, Verstndnis, Information und Kuchen ganz schn weit kommen kann, deswegen.


Ganz hart  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  !




> [...] Was ich noch sagen wollte. "berarbeitet". In einem KPP. Hahahahahahaha. Anscheinend haben die Praktikanten wirklich noch nie gearbeitet, wenn die da schon ( von den Drecksarbeiten) berfordert sind.


Und mit Drecksarbeit schn ordentlich Frust ernten ist aber so geil, dass es jeder mal gemacht haben muss oder was?

----------


## davo

Warum gibts eigentlich so viele Leute die es vllig normal finden dass Pflegepersonal oft nur dann zu einem halbwegs respektvollen Umgang mit Praktikanten in der Lage ist wenn man es andauernd mit Kuchen besticht? In einem normalen Job htte man solche Typen schon lngst gefeuert.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

selbst nach der schule sollte man wissen, dass das leben kein Ponyhof ist. nun ja, ist eben jeder anders. nur so eine art gegenber leuten aus der pflege kann ich echt nicht haben. ohne die liefe nmlich oft gar nichts mehr.

----------


## Gesocks

> Warum gibts eigentlich so viele Leute die es vllig normal finden dass Pflegepersonal oft nur dann zu einem halbwegs respektvollen Umgang mit Praktikanten in der Lage ist wenn man es andauernd mit Kuchen besticht? [...]


Ist das so? Die Aussage war nach meinem Verstndnis, dass man es bei netten Menschen dann _noch_ einfacher hat, als wenn man nur ein angenehmer Mensch ist. Da unterscheidet sich "die Pflege" nicht von meiner Verwandtschaft. Und wenn ein Kuchen zum Ein- und Ausstand zum guten Ton gehrt, dann ist das halt so.

----------


## Laelya

ich hab auch kuchen mit ins blockpraktikum zu den rzten gebracht, die mich mehr als doof angesehen haben und meinten, sie htten noch nie kuchen bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 
hab zu ihnen nur gesagt, wer mir gute lehre gibt und eine angenehme woche beschert (das war eine sehr angenehme Woche) der bekommt zum dank auch kuchen, sie haben sich wahnsinnig gefreut 

in KPP hab ich auch immer kuchen mitgebracht, hab ich auch in meinen famulaturen gemacht. wenns mir gefllt mach ich das gerne  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich habs noch nie davon abhngig gemacht wie ich jemanden behandel, obs Kuchen gab oder nicht.

Zum Thema mehr Arbeit durch Praktikanten:
Das stimmt zum Teil. Klar, wenn man sich die Mhe macht KPPler gut einzuarbeiten hat man weniger Arbeit.
ABER fragt euch doch mal bitte welche Aufgaben ein Praltikant ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse bernehmen kann. Mir fallen da folgende ein:

*Vitalzeichen messen
*Essen austeilen bei Pat. ohne Schluckstrungen
*Essen anreichen bei Pat. ohne Schluckstrungen
*Bei der Krperpflege behilflich sein bei Patienten, die grtenteils selbststndig sind
*Mobilisieren von Patienten, die nur wenig Hilfe dabei brauchen - nach sorgfltiger Anleitung
*Steckbecken bringen und entsorgen
*Betten beziehen
*Schrnke auffllen, etc
*Botengnge
*Patienten "bespaen", die zum Beispiel wenig Besuch bekommen
*auf die Klingel gehen und Bedrfnisse erfragen
*ans Telefon gehen 

so, das wrs mehr oder weniger. 
Ich kann verstehen dass man gern "spannende" Sachen machen will und oben genannte Ttigkeiten schnell de werden und einen geistig nicht besonders herausfordern. Das Problem ist halt: so gerne ich als ex. PP einem KPPler mehr Spannung bieten wrde, ich kann die rechtliche Komponente und die Sicherheit des Patienten nicht auer Acht lassen.
Aus diesem Grund drfen Azubis aus der Krankenpflege auch bestimmte Dinge nicht selbstttig durchfhren, sondern nur unter Aufsicht.
Wenn was schief geht, bin ich dran, und im schlimmsten Fall die Erlaubnis zur Fhrung der Berufsbezeichnung weg. Und dass ist mir der Spa eines einzelnen nicht wert ;)

Klar ist es toll, wenn man als Praktikant mal mit in OP darf, gezeigt bekommt wie man Blut abnimmt, mit zur Visite geht und auch mal ne Untersuchung sehen kann. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass das alles Ttigkeiten sind, die man als Famulant machen kann, im KPP gehts eben um die Krankenpflege. Ich will die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Praktikums mal gar nicht diskutieren, es ist nunmal da, und zumindest fr alle hier Beteiligten wird sich das nicht ndern.

Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich es ganz selten erlebt habe, dass irgendwo die Pflege wirklich den ganzen Tag nur Kaffee trinkt. Wobei ich es schon oft erlebt hab und auch aus eigener Erfahrung kenne, dass man, wenn einem die Berufserfahrung und die bersicht ber die anfallende Arbeit fehlt, seinen eigenen Arbeitsanteil gerne ber-, und den der anderen Mitarbeiter unterschtzt. Die Pflegekrfte werden wahrscheinlich auch irgendwas machen, zumindest den Groteil der Schicht. Selbst als Schlerin im dritten Jahr hab ich noch nicht alles mitbekommen, was hinter den Kulissen vorgeht, und hab mich manchmal schlecht behandelt gefhlt. Das war schlagartig anders als ich selber examiniert war.

Und zum Thema Respekt erarbeiten etc.: Ich denke, jeder Mensch hat erstmal Respekt und einen freundlich-hflichen Umgang verdient. Hflich und professionell versuche ich auch dann zu bleiben, wenn ich von jemand himmelschreiend ungerecht behandelt werde - zumindest im Beruf gelingt mir das meistens. Wenn ich mich auf eine respektlose Art verhalte, dann nicht weil mein Gegenber den respekt nicht verdient hat. So tief mchte ich nicht sinken!
Jede andere Berufsgruppe tut seinen Teil dazu, damit das Gesamtkonzept "Krankenversorgung" irgendwie mit Hngen und Wrgen funktioniert. Da brauche ich persnlich keinen Streit oder Kompetenzgerangel mit rzten oder sonstwem, dass kostet viel zu viel Nerven. Aber gut, als Praktikant ist man natrlich auch nicht so richtig Teil des Teams, wenn man nicht gerade die ganzen drei Monate da ist.

Naja, ich wollte nur meinen Standpunkt nochmal ein bisschen erlutern und hoffe, dass die Problematik beim bertragen von Aufgaben an Praktikanten ein bisschen besser rbergekommen ist.

Und last but not least gibt es natrlich tzende und faule Schwestern! Ich hatte in der Ausbildung und hab auch jetzt noch mit denen zu tun. ABER! Mit denen kommt man erfahrungsgem am besten zurecht, wenn man sich einfach nicht auf das Niveau herab lsst! Mit Hflichkeit und ner professionellen Einstellung kommt man bei den meisten (Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel) weiter, als mit trotzigen oder pampigen Reaktionen.
So dann! Wnsche allen trotzdem ein angenehmes Krankenpflegepraktikum, man kann ja immernoch versuchen, das Beste aus der Zeit zu machen!

----------


## miiira

Habe Freitag bei der Arbeit was schnes erlebt, was gut zum Thema passt: Unser Oberarzt kam wutentbrannt auf Station, weil ein pflegebedrftiger Patient nicht frisch rasiert und gewaschen zur Untersuchung erschien. das Problem war das gleiche wie immer. 40 Betten Station, 13 Pflegeflle, 1 Krankenschwester, eine KPH und eine Auszubildende. Leider werden patienten zu den Untersuchungen in willkrlicher reihenfolge durch den oberarzt abgerufen. Der Patient, der nun zufllig als erster dran sein sollte wurde eben noch nicht gewaschen.....
whrend der Oberarzt also fluchte, mischte sich ein mutiger neuer Assistenzarzt ein und erklrte dem Oberarzt, dass es 3 pflegekrften garnicht mglich sei, Krperpflege, Med-Gabe, Infusionen anhngen, patienten schieben, insulin spritzen,...bei 40 Pat in 1 1/2 zu schaffen. Spter erzhlter er mir dann, dass im das morgendliche Durchgehchaos noch gut aus seiner Praktikumszeit in Errinerung sei.

Letztendlich kann man wohl erst, wenn man als Arzt arbeitet entscheiden, ob das KPP Sinn fr einen hatte oder nicht. Ich habe vor meiner ausbildung auch verschiedene Pratika, in Physiotherapie und Jugendhusern gemacht und auch wenn dass andere berufe sind war mir einiges schon hilfreich.

Auerdem merkt man oft auch erst spter, ob man jetzt etwas wichtiges gelernt hat bzw. dass das Infusionenanhngen, was immer die Praktikanten auf den anderen Stationen drfen  :hmmm...:  nicht anspruchsvoller ist, als ne Zahnpastatube zuzudrehen und dass es bei weiten sinnvolleres in der Pflege zu tun gibt.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Spter erzhlter er mir dann, dass im das morgendliche Durchgehchaos noch gut aus seiner Praktikumszeit in Errinerung sei.
> 
> Letztendlich kann man wohl erst, wenn man als Arzt arbeitet entscheiden, ob das KPP Sinn fr einen hatte oder nicht. Ich habe vor meiner ausbildung auch verschiedene Pratika, in Physiotherapie und Jugendhusern gemacht und auch wenn dass andere berufe sind war mir einiges schon hilfreich.


Es gibt Leute, die haben Verstndnis fr Organisation und andere, die das nicht haben. Daran wrden auch 30 Monate KPP nix ndern.

----------


## joesmama

darf man sein kpp auch in der psychatrie machen?
bruchte noch 36 tage, dann habe ich die 90 zusammen. hurray

----------


## hub123

mich wrde interessieren, wann habt ihr das kpp gemacht? vor studiumsantritt? oder zw 1. und 2. jahr? in einem durch oder aufgeteilt?
hat man in den sommerferien zw. 1. und 2. jahr berhaupt genug zeit dafr?

lg h

----------


## WiWi18

> *Vitalzeichen messen
> *Essen austeilen bei Pat. ohne Schluckstrungen
> *Essen anreichen bei Pat. ohne Schluckstrungen
> *Bei der Krperpflege behilflich sein bei Patienten, die grtenteils selbststndig sind
> *Mobilisieren von Patienten, die nur wenig Hilfe dabei brauchen - nach sorgfltiger Anleitung
> *Steckbecken bringen und entsorgen
> *Betten beziehen
> *Schrnke auffllen, etc
> *Botengnge
> ...


Es gibt da allerdings einen Lernkatalog fr das Krankenpflegepraktikum, der zwar inoffiziell ist, aber doch immerhin vom Pflegerat anerkannt wurde und deshalb schon als Leitfaden dienen kann.

http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd...legedienst.pdf

Das, was man da lernen soll, geht definitiv ber deine Liste hinaus, AA. "Wohl des Patienten" - ob die Jungmediziner als Pflegepraktikanten oder als Famulanten an Patientenarmen rumstechen macht keinen Unterschied. Zeigt es ihnen doch erst einmal an Versuchs-Gegenstnden und lasst sie dann an Patienten mit guten Venen, mit langsamer Steigerung. Je frher man es lernt, desto besser.

Ich hatte mit meinem Praktikum bisher Glck. Auf der Station herrscht allgemein ein nettes Klima unter den Pflegern und auch zwischen Pflegepersonal und rzten; auch knnte ich fast alle Punkte des Lernkatalogs schon abhaken, Blutabnehmen habe mittlerweile schon recht oft gemacht und man traut es mir mittlerweile sogar allein zu. Im Gegenzug dafr wasche ich mittlerweile auch bettlgige Patienten, wenn es sein muss, alleine, gehe selbststndig auf Mess- und Infusionsrunden etc., sprich: Nehme, denke ich, dem Pflegepersonal auch einiges an Arbeit ab. Der Deal ist (und war) aus meiner Sicht: Bringt mir was bei, und ich geb' mir Mhe. Wer seine Praktikanten nur niedere Arbeiten ausfhren lsst, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass diese rasch keine Lust mehr haben, und das vllig zurecht. Pflegepraktikanten sind keine Sklaven und man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten, dass sie den Mist a) unbezahlt und b) im Rahmen ihres Studiums tun.

Auch beim Hierarchiedenken sollte man aufpassen. Wenn die Hackordnung rzte > Pfleger > KPPs zu stark verinnerlicht wird wird das nicht dazu fhren, dass die KPPs spter mal "demtig" sind, sobald sie ihr Examen haben, ganz im Gegenteil. Sie werden das erlernte Hierarchiedenken dann eben aus der anderen Perspektive ausleben, und zwar nicht aus Bsartigkeit oder Rache, sondern einfach, weil es ihnen von vornherein so eingetrichtert wurde. 

An meine Leidesgenossen: Benehmt euch nicht wie Prinzessinnen und Prinzen auf der Erbse. Was bitte ist so schlimm daran, eine Bettpfanne auszuleeren?! Ansonsten wascht ihr da eben menschliche Krper, na und, was ist da dabei? Ihr mgt das eklig finden, weil ihr aus behteten, bourgeoisen Elternhusern kommt (wie ich auch), also seht es als Gelegenheit, eure Komplexe abzubauen ("Igitt, ein menschlicher Krper, der nicht meinen Schnheitsvorstellungen entspricht! Igitt, Krperausscheidungen, wie ich sie auch habe"), und reit euch in Gottes Namen zusammen, wenn ihr etwas als unangenehm emfindet.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dann wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg, wenn du all das in deinem dreimonatigen Praktikum siehst - andere brauchen dafr drei Jahre...

----------


## Sticks

> Habe Freitag bei der Arbeit was schnes erlebt, was gut zum Thema passt: Unser Oberarzt kam wutentbrannt auf Station, weil ein pflegebedrftiger Patient nicht frisch rasiert und gewaschen zur Untersuchung erschien. das Problem war das gleiche wie immer. 40 Betten Station, 13 Pflegeflle, 1 Krankenschwester, eine KPH und eine Auszubildende. Leider werden patienten zu den Untersuchungen in willkrlicher reihenfolge durch den oberarzt abgerufen. Der Patient, der nun zufllig als erster dran sein sollte wurde eben noch nicht gewaschen.....
> whrend der Oberarzt also fluchte, mischte sich ein mutiger neuer Assistenzarzt ein und erklrte dem Oberarzt, dass es 3 pflegekrften garnicht mglich sei, Krperpflege, Med-Gabe, Infusionen anhngen, patienten schieben, insulin spritzen,...bei 40 Pat in 1 1/2 zu schaffen. Spter erzhlter er mir dann, dass im das morgendliche Durchgehchaos noch gut aus seiner Praktikumszeit in Errinerung sei.
> 
> Letztendlich kann man wohl erst, wenn man als Arzt arbeitet entscheiden, ob das KPP Sinn fr einen hatte oder nicht. Ich habe vor meiner ausbildung auch verschiedene Pratika, in Physiotherapie und Jugendhusern gemacht und auch wenn dass andere berufe sind war mir einiges schon hilfreich.
> 
> Auerdem merkt man oft auch erst spter, ob man jetzt etwas wichtiges gelernt hat bzw. dass das Infusionenanhngen, was immer die Praktikanten auf den anderen Stationen drfen  nicht anspruchsvoller ist, als ne Zahnpastatube zuzudrehen und dass es bei weiten sinnvolleres in der Pflege zu tun gibt.


Eine gute Pflegekraft braucht fr so etwas keinen Assistenten. 
Wenn ich nachts am OP Tisch Hunger und dadurch schlechte Launa hatte, dann nahm der Oberarzt sich mit nervigen Sprchen auch zurck. Oder schickte mich was essen, whrend er schon einmal die Lagerungssachen holte. 
Aber auf Station ist die Hieraschie noch etwas grer...

----------


## WiWi18

> Dann wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg, wenn du all das in deinem dreimonatigen Praktikum siehst - andere brauchen dafr drei Jahre...


Drei Monate sollten dafr locker reichen, wenn bei allen Beteiligten der Wille da ist.

----------


## Kandra

> Dann wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg, wenn du all das in deinem dreimonatigen Praktikum siehst - andere brauchen dafr drei Jahre...


Bis auf die Infusionen und das Blut abnehmen (und natrlich die ganzen Krankheiten am Ende) hab ich tatschlich alles mindestens gesehen, wenn nicht sogar selbst gemacht whrend meinem Praktikum. Und Blut abnehmen htte ich auch mal gedurft, hab dann aber dem anderen KPPler den Vortritt gelassen weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon meinen Blutabnahmejob fr nach dem Praktikum klar gemacht hatte und es dann eh gezeigt bekam. (Im brigen 90% davon im ersten Monat, auch dafr htte es also die 3 Monate nicht gebraucht..)

Was mir das KPP gebracht hat? Mein erster Blick bei einem Besuch im Krankenhaus fllt auf die Infusion ob das Teil auch gescheit luft  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Dann wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg, wenn du all das in deinem dreimonatigen Praktikum siehst - andere brauchen dafr drei Jahre...


Sehe ich genau so! Es hat schon seinen Sinn, weshalb die Gesundheits- und Krankenpflegeausbildung nicht in 3 Monaten abgehandelt ist. Wer behauptet, das alles in 3 Monaten zu lernen, der kann die Flle des gesamten Gebietes berhaupt nicht berblicken. 

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Infusionen. Hier mssen viele verschiedene Inhalte sicher beherrscht und bedacht werden: Hygienische Regeln, Lsungsmittel?, Wie viel der Substanz muss in welche Trgerlsung? Wie schnell darf die Infusion laufen? Wie bediene ich einen Infusomaten? Wie schtze ich die Geschwindigkeit ein? Wie merke ich, dass eine Paravasation entstanden ist? Wie erkennt man Komplikationen? Was macht man bei Komplikationen? Umgang mit einem ZVK? Umgang mit einem Port? Umgang mit Drei-Wege-Hhnen,...Und was gebe ich dem Patienten da berhaupt??? usw. usf.

Es ist eben nicht immer einfach Dorn rein stechen, Tropfenbehlter fllen, System entlften, anschlieen...Die Verantwortung wrde ich auch keinem Praktikanten alleine berlassen...

----------


## WiWi18

> Es ist eben nicht immer einfach Dorn rein stechen, Tropfenbehlter fllen, System entlften, anschlieen...Die Verantwortung wrde ich auch keinem Praktikanten alleine berlassen...


In einem Groteil der Flle ist es aber so. Und die Flle, wo es nicht so ist, lsst man den Praktikanten dann eben nicht alleine machen, sondern leitet ihn an, dann kann er es fr die Zukunft. Und die "besonderen" Flle erklrt man ihm. Das ist alles keine Rocket Science. 

Das sind doch alles Ausreden, die ganzen Scheissarbeit an die Praktis zu geben. Da braucht man sich echt nicht wundern dass die Mehrzahl der KPPs nur am Kotzen ist und einen gepflegten Hass auf die Schwesternschaft entwickelt. Es wird echt Zeit fr einen verbindlichen Lernkatalog. Wer KPPs beschftigt geht damit, meines Erachtens, auch die implizite Verpflichtung ein, ihnen ein bisschen was beizubringen.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Gut, und du hockst dich dann jetzt in deinem Praktikum auch zu Hause hin und liest dir zum Beispiel durch, wie ein Patient nach Bobath gelagert wird, wann eine anregende und wann eine beruhigende Waschung gemacht wird, was du genau beim DK-Legen beachten musst,etc? Wenn du einen lernzielkatalog forderst, dann mssen sich ja die Praktikanten auch hinhocken und was dafr tun. Man kann einem nicht auch noch die ganze Theorie whrend der normalen stationsarbeit beibringen.
Ich versteh immer nicht, warum zum Beispiel das waschen als der Drecksjob schlechthin hingestellt wird? Mach ich tausendmal lieber als zwanzig antibiosen herzurichten. 

Und ich hatte bereits Praktikanten, denen gezeigt wurde, wie genau sie eine Infusion herzurichten haben. Zwei Tage spter richtet er sie her, zeigt sie mir zur Kontrolle (Gottseidank) und was war - die Entlftung hat gefehlt. Kann halt bse ausgehen und wer ist dann Schuld? Bestimmt nicht der Praktikant. 

Genauso wie Visite ausarbeiten und so ein Zeug - zuschauen ok, aber selber machen? Das dauert ewig und birgt ein groes Risiko fr Fehler.

Wenn man das alles im Praktikum gesehen hat, dann ist das ja toll - aber man kann nicht erwarten, dass auch alles selbst durchfhren zu drfen. Wobei ich zum Beispiel liebend gern einem willigen Praktikanten, sofern es die Zeit zulsst, alles erklre und zeige und ihn, wenn ich es verantworten kann, auch Dinge selbst machen lasse. Aber leider fehlt diese zeit oft. Und das wird mit nem vorgegebenen Katalog nicht besser.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also den Lernzielkatalog finde ich super. Viele der Aufgaben fallen da ja auch in die Rubrik "gesehen" oder "unter Anleitung durchgefhrt", was ich okay finde. Die Sachen, die dort unter "alleine und sicher" stehen wrde ich nen KPPler auch alle machen lassen.
Venenpunktion ist dort btw vermerkt unter "unter Anleitung" und NICHT "alleine"!

Und wegen mir kann nen KPPler gern Infusionen richten, Tabletten stellen, Blut abnehmen und s.c. spritzen, das sind alles Sachen die ich hunderte von Malen gemacht haben und um die ich mich auch nicht reie. Aber so richtig interessant ist das doch auch nicht, oder?

Ich wei manchmal gar nicht, was ihr eigentlich genau machen wollt im KPP?!

Blut abnehmen ist das Non-plus-ultra?

----------


## WiWi18

> Gut, und du hockst dich dann jetzt in deinem Praktikum auch zu Hause hin und liest dir zum Beispiel durch, wie ein Patient nach Bobath gelagert wird, wann eine anregende und wann eine beruhigende Waschung gemacht wird, etc?


N, das Vermitteln der Inhalte ist Ziel der Praktikumszeit. Man muss danach ja nicht die Schwestern ersetzen. ber die Lagerung entscheiden bei uns die Examinierten, und das vllig zurecht. Der Ablauf bei uns ist in etwa "Geh Wiwi, mach XY, und beachte bitte bei Herrn Z folgende Besonderheiten". Auerdem werfen die Schwestern meist noch einen Blick auf den Hautzustand u.., zumindest alle paar Tage.




> Wenn du einen lernzielkatalog forderst, dann mssen sich ja die Praktikanten auch hinhocken und was dafr tun. Man kann einem nicht auch noch die ganze Theorie whrend der normalen stationrer beibringen.


Fr die meisten Arbeiten braucht man aber keine Theorie, weil ohnehin alles nach vorgegebenen Handlungsmuster abluft. Was spricht denn dagegen, dem Praktikanten einfach klare Anweisungen zu geben was er machen soll, ihn bei den Dingen, die er noch nicht gemacht hat, erst zuschauen zu lassen, sie dann unter Aufsicht selbst machen zu lassen und dann eigenstndig? 




> Ich versteh immer nicht, warum zum Beispiel das waschen als der Drecksjob schlechthin hingestellt wird? Mach ich tausendmal lieber als zwanzig antibiosen herzurichten.


Das Waschen ist am Anfang doch eklig und krperlich anstrengend, das sind die meisten nicht gewohnt. Aber das meinte ich nicht einmal mit "Drecksarbeit"; im Gegenteil, man senkt die eigene Hemmschwelle und lernt den physischen Umgang mit Patienten. Mit "niederen Arbeiten" meinte ich so Spe wie Essen austeilen, aufrumen, Betten machen etc., was hier ja vereinzelt als Hauptaufgabe der KPPs dargestellt wird.




> Und ich hatte bereits Praktikanten, denen gezeigt wurde, wie genau sie eine Infusion herzurichten haben. Zwei Tage spter richtet er sie her, zeigt sie mir zur Kontrolle (Gottseidank) und was war - die Entlftung hat gefehlt. Kann halt bse ausgehen und wer ist dann Schuld? Bestimmt nicht der Praktikant.


Daher: 1) Zeigen 2) Unter Aufsicht machen lassen 3) Selbststndig machen lassen, wenn 2) schon ein paar mal erfolgreich war. Alles andere ist natrlich fahrlssig. 




> Genauso wie Visite ausarbeiten und so ein Zeug - zuschauen ok, aber selber machen? Das dauert ewig und birgt ein groes Risiko fr Fehler.


Ja, das ist wirklich nicht sinnvoll, wie eigentlich der ganze Dokumentationskram. Wenigstens sollte man den Leuten aber zeigen, wie man in einer Kurve navigiert.




> Wenn man das alles im Praktikum gesehen hat, dann ist das ja toll - aber man kann nicht erwarten, dass auch alles selbst durchfhren zu drfen. Wobei ich zum Beispiel liebend gern einem willigen Praktikanten, sofern es die Zeit zulsst, alles erklre und zeige und ihn, wenn ich es verantworten kann, auch Dinge selbst machen lasse. Aber leider fehlt diese zeit oft. Und das wird mit nem vorgegebenen Katalog nicht besser.


Es muss Vorgaben geben, und wenn man "keine Zeit" hat Praktikanten anzuweisen dann kann man halt keine aufnehmen und darf die niederen Arbeiten dann eben vollends alleine machen. Zur Substitution von billigen Arbeitskrften sind KPPs nmlich nicht da.

Edit:




> Ich wei manchmal gar nicht, was ihr eigentlich genau machen wollt im KPP?!


Vitalzeichen, Blutabnehmen, Waschen (explizit auch das), Grundverstndnis fr Hautzustnde und Lagerung sowie Wundbehandlung, Infusionen, allgemein mgliche Komplikationen, sowie ein Verstndnis dessen, was die Patienten auf der Station eigentlich haben und wie der Therapieansatz aussieht. Und ein kleiner Einblick in die rztliche Ttigkeit wre auch cool, und ist, wenn auch eigentlich nicht Teil des Pflegepraktikums, fr angehende Mediziner ein nettes Dankeschn, wenn derjenige gut mitgearbeitet hat.

----------


## Zeolith

> An meine Leidesgenossen: Benehmt euch nicht wie Prinzessinnen und Prinzen auf der Erbse. Was bitte ist so schlimm daran, eine Bettpfanne auszuleeren?! Ansonsten wascht ihr da eben menschliche Krper, na und, was ist da dabei? Ihr mgt das eklig finden, weil ihr aus behteten, bourgeoisen Elternhusern kommt (wie ich auch), also seht es als Gelegenheit, eure Komplexe abzubauen ("Igitt, ein menschlicher Krper, der nicht meinen Schnheitsvorstellungen entspricht! Igitt, Krperausscheidungen, wie ich sie auch habe"), und reit euch in Gottes Namen zusammen, wenn ihr etwas als unangenehm emfindet.


Weisst du, ich bin mit der Einstellung ins KPP gegangen:
1. Fresse halten und nur was sagen wenn man gefragt wird.
2. Freundlich sein.
3. anstandslos Ttigkeiten machen die einem gesagt werden

Trotzdem passierte, dass ich:
1. angeschrien und dumm gemacht worden bin, von vielen Pflegekrften
2. nie etwas erklrt bekommen habe, Begrndung du bist ja nur so kurz hier(fr 2 Monate)
3. nirgends integriert wurde, mir wurde nicht mal Guten Morgen gesagt

Ich habs tapfer ertragen und gut ist. Auerdem hab ich nach wie vor den Glauben, dass es auch nette Pflegekrfte gibt.
Interessanterweise, ich habe vor dem Studium als PTA im KH gearbeitet und hatte dadurch immer mal wieder, aber regelmig, auf Station zu tun. Da wurde ich genauso behandelt.
Ich ziehe mir allerdings nicht den Sshuh an, dass es an mir und meiner Persnlichkeit liegt. rztem, Patienten, deren Angehrige und die ein oder andere Schwester mochten mich ja trotzdem und wir kamen gut klar.

Der Prototyp des arroganten und arbeitscheuen Studeten findet man auch eher weniger. In meinem Semester sind die meisten normal, Ausreier gibts natrlich und die haben zu Recht einen auf den Deckel bekommen. Aber das ist nicht die Masse.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@WiWi18: Okay, das kann ich so voll und ganz akzeptieren und das wrdest du (wage ich mal dreist zu behaupten) bei mir auch als KPPler lernen, solange ein gewisses Grundinteresse da ist  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Blut abnehmen ist das Non-plus-ultra?


Ganz ehrlich? Ja wr schon cool, wenn ich das mal machen drfte. Hab ich noch nie gemacht und wr fr mich dann schon irgendwie ne Bereicherung, auch wenn man sich im PJ oder so dann nicht mehr darum streitet. Fr viele (u.a. fr mich) ist das KPP halt so der erste lngerfristige Kontakt (3 Monate werden von mir zumindest als lang empfunden) mit Patienten. Stndig nur Tabletts tragen, Nachtkstchen wischen und Urinflaschen austauschen ist halt doch eine sehr eintnige Aufgabe..und wenn man dann mal wirklich so richtig was am Patienten machen darf, und sei es nur Vitalzeichen und Blutzucker messen, dann stimmt das mich persnlich doch glcklicher. Dann auch noch bei jemandem Blut abzunehmen, wenn man das noch nie zuvor gemacht hat, dann hat das schon eine gewisse..Faszination.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Blut abnehmen: Ich kann halt keinem was zeigen, was ich selbst nicht kann und darf. Ist bei uns nicht erwnscht, dass die Pflege das macht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## WiWi18

> @WiWi18: Okay, das kann ich so voll und ganz akzeptieren und das wrdest du (wage ich mal dreist zu behaupten) bei mir auch als KPPler lernen, solange ein gewisses Grundinteresse da ist


Glaub' ich dir gerne, bei meinem Praktikum hat's bisher auch prima geklappt und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Allgemein kann man aber die Fronten hier im Thread ganz gut erkennen. Die Schwesternseite mit "Oh mein Gott keine Zeit dem was beizubringen keine Lust und das alles ist so furchtbar kompliziert" und die KPP-Seite mit "Igitt, Bettpfannen". Meistens liegen Probleme bei einem Streit bei beiden Seiten, was sich auch hier wieder schn andeutet, auch wenn dem nicht immer so sein muss, @Zeolith

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Blut abnehmen: Ich kann halt keinem was zeigen, was ich selbst nicht kann und darf. Ist bei uns nicht erwnscht, dass die Pflege das macht


War ja auch keine Kritik.  :hmmm...:  Aber es gab halt mal ne Situation in meinem KPP "Schlerin du gehst mit der Famulantin und lsst dir das Blutabnehmen zeigen. Praktikantin du gehst mit waschen.". Fand ich persnlich dann in dem Moment doof..aber ich wollt dann auch nicht aufmucken..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also im Thread habe ich bisher von keinem aus der Pflege gelesen, dass jemand explizit keine Lust hat Praktikanten anzuleiten. Was mir - und ich denke auch anderen etwas aufstt - ist, dass wohl einige Praktikanten meinen, dass sie nach 3 Monaten die kompletten Aufgaben eines Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger bernehmen knnten und das ist halt meiner Meinung nach nicht so. Es hat schon seine Berechtigung, warum hierzu eine 3-jhrige Ausbildung notwendig ist. Respekt gegenber anderen Berufen macht das Zusammenarbeiten deutlich angenehmer.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Blutabnehmen: Auf Normalstation ist bei uns auch absolut nicht erwnscht, dass das von den Pflegekrften durchgefhrt wird. Auf Wachstation wird es tlw. gemacht, in der ZNA und Ansthesie ist es selbstverstndlich, dass die Aufgabe dort durch die Pflege durchgefhrt wird. 

@Sanguis: Ich kann verstehen, dass es dich in dem Moment gergert hat. Aber zumindest hast du in den Famulaturen und im PJ noch ausreichend Mglichkeit. Als Krankenpflegeschlerin (zumindest wenn ich da von mir ausgehe) hat man leider wenig Gelegenheit das zu lernen... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Wiwi18: Also ich find deine Einstellung (zumindest das, was hier so rberkommt) echt gut und vernnftig. Wenn sich jemand als Praktikant so zeigt, und auch mal uert was er denn gerne so lernen wrde, dann wrd zumindest ich auch sehr gerne von meinem Beruf (den ich serh mag!) erzhlen und alles zeigen, was geht.
Leider erlebt man doch oft eine gewisse Abneigung, die vllt. auch aus Unsicherheit entsteht.
Dass manche Leute per se was gegen KPPler haben, weil sie Medizin studieren, ist wirklich albern. Mag aber oft vorkommen, ich hab schlielich auch nicht umsonst bis vor einem jahr niemandem erzhlt, dass ich Medizin studieren mchte ^^

----------


## Gesocks

Sei gegrt Absolute Arrhythmie, mgen sich auch die Verantwortlichen und die Beschftigten unseres ranzigen Kreiskrankenhauses eines Tages dieser Sichtweise anschlieen.  :Grinnnss!: 
Nach einem Praktikum der Art hatte und habe ich richtig Bock auf Pflege; war die beste Zeit (disclaimer: physikumsrelevant verbrachte Zeit) des Studiums.

Blutabnehmen und Zugnge fand und finde ich tatschlich exorbitant geil. Die Sprche ("Da ist ja wieder der Blutsauger!", "Habt ihr mir doch schon alles rausgesaugt!") gehen zwar fix aufs Ei, aber der manuelle Part ist wunderschn.  :Grinnnss!: 

Emilia - die blutentnehmenden Menschen jederzeit belstigen! Am besten die, die's regelmig machen mssen - ein paar mal getroffen und Hygiene einhalten - dann wird das ganz schnell deine Aufgabe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Sanguis: Ich kann verstehen, dass es dich in dem Moment gergert hat. Aber zumindest hast du in den Famulaturen und im PJ noch ausreichend Mglichkeit. Als Krankenpflegeschlerin (zumindest wenn ich da von mir ausgehe) hat man leider wenig Gelegenheit das zu lernen...


Ach ich htts schon nett gefunden, wenn man gesagt htte, dass ich doch einfach mitgehen und zuschauen soll.^^ (Und ja, auch das Zuschauen fnd ich spannend  :hmmm...: ) Ich versteh schon, dass es bei den Schlern ein "bisschen" wichtiger ist, dass die das lernen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ach ich htts schon nett gefunden, wenn man gesagt htte, dass ich doch einfach mitgehen und zuschauen soll.^^ (Und ja, auch das Zuschauen fnd ich spannend ) Ich versteh schon, dass es bei den Schlern ein "bisschen" wichtiger ist, dass die das lernen.


War auch gar nicht bse gemeint. Ich wollte dich nur etwas trsten damit und dir die Sichtweise der Schwestern und der Schlerin erklren. Und ja, ich oute mich auch - finde BE's und Braunlen legen auch noch toll!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sticks

> Fr die meisten Arbeiten braucht man aber keine Theorie, weil ohnehin alles nach vorgegebenen Handlungsmuster abluft. Was spricht denn dagegen, dem Praktikanten einfach klare Anweisungen zu geben was er machen soll, ihn bei den Dingen, die er noch nicht gemacht hat, erst zuschauen zu lassen, sie dann unter Aufsicht selbst machen zu lassen und dann eigenstndig?



Brauchen vll nicht. Aber wenn du spter Chirurg wirst und Prothesen kloppst musst du auch zur Uni! 
Was ist denn das fr eine Einstellung? 
Ich glaube diejenigen denen unbekannt ist was fr ein Wissen hinter den pflegerischen Ttigkeiten steckt, malen sich alles ziemlich einfach aus! 

Ich habe zu unseren Schlern immer im OP gesagt, es gibt gute und sehr gute Mitarbeiter. Die sehr guten wussten ber die OP`s genau so gut bescheid wie der Chirurg, die guten haben einfach gemacht.

----------


## SuperSonic

> Und ja, ich oute mich auch - finde BE's und Braunlen legen auch noch toll!


Das wird sich im Laufe des Studiums noch legen...

----------


## miiira

> Eine gute Pflegekraft braucht fr so etwas keinen Assistenten. 
> Wenn ich nachts am OP Tisch Hunger und dadurch schlechte Launa hatte, dann nahm der Oberarzt sich mit nervigen Sprchen auch zurck. Oder schickte mich was essen, whrend er schon einmal die Lagerungssachen holte. 
> Aber auf Station ist die Hieraschie noch etwas grer...



Es sollte auch nicht darum gehen, dass der liebe Arzt mich arme Schwester gerettet hat, sondern darum, dass dieser durch sein KPP Pflegeerfahrungen gemacht hat und durch diese  die "andere" Seite verstehen kann.

Und ja, ich trume noch immer von ner interdisziplinren Zusammenarbeit, bei der die Aufgaben klar verteilt sind aber nicht jeder auf "Angriffsbereitschaft" schaltet, wenn sich ein Kollege eines anderen Berufszweig nhert...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Holden Caulfield

Von vornherein: Ja, ich habe mein Praktikum schon lngst hinter mir und im ganzen war es auch sehr positiv, bevor mit unterstellt wird, dass ich hier einfach nur nachtreten mchte. Mir geht es eigentlich nur um das Phnomen, dass viele Krankenschwestern doch denken, dass sie unentbehrlich wren und ihre Arbeit doch so super anstrengend wre. 

Dann wird hier auch noch behauptet, dass es unmglich sei, den ganzen Kram in 3 Monaten zu lernen?! Ich war nach einem Monat schon mehr als durch mit allem und war schon ein vollwertiges Mitglied des Teams, da ich schon soweit war, dass ich ohne jegliche Anweisungen alles alleine machen konnte. Das liegt natrlich auch daran, dass die meisten Schwestern zu mir super nett waren und ich jeden Tag 100% gegeben habe, um alles schnellstmglich zu lernen.
Was ich nur sagen will, ist, dann man bitte die Arbeit einer Schwester nicht wichtiger machen soll, als sie ist. Immerhin lernen wir Medizinstudenten in einem Monat im Studium auch mehr theoretisches als die Krankenpflegeschler whrend ihrer ganzen Ausbildung. Da sollte es auch nicht so verwunderlich sein, wenn ein Mediziner den praktischen Kram der Pflege, der sich Tag fr Tag immer wiederholt auch innerhalb von drei Monaten in seinen Schdel kriegt. Ich wrde sogar behaupten, dass jemand, der es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt- trotz hilfsbereiter Schwestern- auch groe Schwierigkeiten mit dem Tempo im Studium haben wird. 

Ich wei, ihr werdet mich jetzt alle dafr hassen, dass ich hier die Wahrheit schreibe und die "ach so schwierige Arbeit" der Pflege entmystifiziere, aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen Studienanfnger, sich am Anfang seines Pflegepraktikums nicht von den Aussagen hier tuschen zu lassen.
Wie gesagt, persnlich hatte ich berhaupt keine Probleme mit den Pflegekrften. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich war sogar immer der Liebling auf allen Stationen, da sie froh waren jemanden zu haben, der tatkrftig mithantiert, ohne den Mund zu verziehen. Dennoch fand ich es amsant wie die eine oder andere gemeint hat, dass ihre Arbeit doch super anstrengend und schwierig wre.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> die Arbeit einer Schwester nicht wichtiger machen soll, als sie ist


Oh boy..

----------


## Nurbanu

@  Holden Caulfield

Nur weil du vielleicht die Routine und die Standardflle gesehen und beherrscht hast, heit das noch lange nicht, dass du alles nach 3 Monaten kannst. *Das ist wie mit dem Eisberg. Du siehst nur die Spitze, der Rest ist im Wasser.* Deine berheblichkeit wird dir noch das Genick brechen. 

PS: Ich komme nicht aus der Pflege. Habe mein KPP hinter mir, habe sehr selbstndig gearbeitet, aber es gab immer Flle, die das erste Mal aufgetreten sind, und die man nicht beherrscht, nach einigen Tagen Praxis und angeschnittener Theorie.

----------


## Sticks

> Von vornherein: Ja, ich habe mein Praktikum schon lngst hinter mir und im ganzen war es auch sehr positiv, bevor mit unterstellt wird, dass ich hier einfach nur nachtreten mchte. Mir geht es eigentlich nur um das Phnomen, dass viele Krankenschwestern doch denken, dass sie unentbehrlich wren und ihre Arbeit doch so super anstrengend wre. 
> 
> Dann wird hier auch noch behauptet, dass es unmglich sei, den ganzen Kram in 3 Monaten zu lernen?! Ich war nach einem Monat schon mehr als durch mit allem und war schon ein vollwertiges Mitglied des Teams, da ich schon soweit war, dass ich ohne jegliche Anweisungen alles alleine machen konnte. Das liegt natrlich auch daran, dass die meisten Schwestern zu mir super nett waren und ich jeden Tag 100% gegeben habe, um alles schnellstmglich zu lernen.
> Was ich nur sagen will, ist, dann man bitte die Arbeit einer Schwester nicht wichtiger machen soll, als sie ist. Immerhin lernen wir Medizinstudenten in einem Monat im Studium auch mehr theoretisches als die Krankenpflegeschler whrend ihrer ganzen Ausbildung. Da sollte es auch nicht so verwunderlich sein, wenn ein Mediziner den praktischen Kram der Pflege, der sich Tag fr Tag immer wiederholt auch innerhalb von drei Monaten in seinen Schdel kriegt. Ich wrde sogar behaupten, dass jemand, der es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt- trotz hilfsbereiter Schwestern- auch groe Schwierigkeiten mit dem Tempo im Studium haben wird. 
> 
> Ich wei, ihr werdet mich jetzt alle dafr hassen, dass ich hier die Wahrheit schreibe und die "ach so schwierige Arbeit" der Pflege entmystifiziere, aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen Studienanfnger, sich am Anfang seines Pflegepraktikums nicht von den Aussagen hier tuschen zu lassen.
> Wie gesagt, persnlich hatte ich berhaupt keine Probleme mit den Pflegekrften. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich war sogar immer der Liebling auf allen Stationen, da sie froh waren jemanden zu haben, der tatkrftig mithantiert, ohne den Mund zu verziehen. Dennoch fand ich es amsant wie die eine oder andere gemeint hat, dass ihre Arbeit doch super anstrengend und schwierig wre.




Du hast es anscheinend mal so richtig drauf.
Mal so als Gegenbeispiel. Ich wrde sogar behaupten, dass jeder nach monatiger Einarbeitung Operationen durchfhren kann, einen Bagger bedient, durch das lesen von Zeitschriften eine Bank fhren knnte oder eben durch ein paar Tage auf Station voll mitarbeiten kann. Willst du etwa sagen, dass ein Wirbelsulenchirurg auch auf das Studium verzichten knnte?

Und zum Inhalt der Ausbildung, diese dauert drei Jahre und beinhaltet auch praktische Teile, nicht nur Theoretisch. Und ich hatte in meiner Ausbildung zum Operationstechnischen Assistenten (geht auch nur drei Jahre) nicht viel weniger Anatomie als in der Vorklinik. Und ich musste mich fr meine 1,17 Abschlussnote trotzdem anstrengen, auch wenn ich jetzt im Studium keine Klausur verhauen habe. 

Du bist ein gutes Beispiel fr die meisten OTA Schler! Standen fnf mal am Tisch und denken sie habens drauf, wenn man aber mal nach den Details z.B einer KnieTEP fragt, nach dem Ablauf, den Maen, den Winkeln, den Materialien, der Anatomie, dem Zement, dem Nahtmaterial dessen Halbwertszeit und Greneinteilung, Indikationen dann kommt da meistens nicht sehr viel….

----------


## Nurbanu

> Du bist ein gutes Beispiel fr die meisten OTA Schler! Standen fnf mal am Tisch und denken sie habens drauf, wenn man aber mal nach den Details z.B einer KnieTEP fragt, nach dem Ablauf, den Maen, den Winkeln, den Materialien, der Anatomie, dem Zement, dem Nahtmaterial dessen Halbwertszeit und Greneinteilung, Indikationen dann kommt da meistens nicht sehr viel.


Na, haben wir immer so gemacht!  :Grinnnss!: 

Weil: is so.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ach Leute, von so nem unqualifizierten Kommentar sollte man sich auch nicht allzu sehr aus der Bahn werfen lassen.
Also ber sowas kann ich drber stehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## monkey10

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich wei nicht genau wo das reingehrt, aber weil es etwas mit dem KPP zu tun hat stelle ich sie einfach mal hier. Ich mache am September ein FSJ in einem Altenheim bzw. auf der Kurzzeitpflegestation des Pflegeheimes dort. Laut meiner Information kann man ein FSJ in einem Altenheim auf das KPP anrechnen lassen (allerdings nur 30 Tage). Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wer ist denn fr die Anrechnung zustndig? Bis jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, dass ein Landesprfugsamt dafr zustndig ist, aber welches denn? Nur das Amt, in dem Bundesland, in dem man dann studiert oder das Amt in dem Bundesland, in dem man das FSJ macht?
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 
Liebe Gre,
monkey10

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, es ist das LPA des Bundeslandes zustndig in dem du studieren willst.

----------


## SuperSonic

Nein, das LPA des Bundeslandes, in dem man geboren wurde, ist vor dem Studium zustndig; bei Geburt im Ausland das LPA NRW.

----------


## -wilhelmina-

Warum ist es auf einigen Stationen und/oder Krankhusern unerwnscht, da die Pflegekrfte Blut abnehmen?

----------


## monkey10

Und was stimmt jetzt?  :Big Grin: 
Also ich bin in Hessen geboren und wenn ich auf die Seite vom LPA Hessen gehe, dann stehen dort nur Ansprechpartner fr Studenten der hessischen Med Unis (Marburg, Frankfurt und Gieen), also keine allgemeine Ansprechpartner fr angehende Studenten. 
Allerdings habe ich auf einer Homepage von einer Uni (ich glaube es war die Uni Saarland) gelesen, dass das LPA des Bundeslandes, in dem man geboren wurde fr die Anrechnung zustndig ist.
Naja, ich habe ja noch nicht mal angefangen mit dem FSJ. Ich werde dann, wenn es soweit ist, nochmal berall nachfragen wo und wie das angerechnet wird. Ich dachte nur vielleicht kann mir hier schon jemand helfen.

----------


## SuperSonic

*seufz*




> Und was stimmt jetzt?


Lies selber in der Primrquelle nach:  12 Abs. 4 AppO




> Also ich bin in Hessen geboren und wenn ich auf die Seite vom LPA Hessen gehe, dann stehen dort nur Ansprechpartner fr Studenten der hessischen Med Unis (Marburg, Frankfurt und Gieen), also keine allgemeine Ansprechpartner fr angehende Studenten.


http://www.rp-giessen.hessen.de/irj/...222222222,true

"Die Anrechnung von Studienzeiten und Anerkennung von Studienleistungen erfolgt durch das
Landesprfungsamt des Bundeslandes, in dem der Antragsteller fr das Medizinstudium
eingeschrieben oder zugelassen ist. Liegt eine Einschreibung oder Zulassung fr das
Medizinstudium noch nicht vor, ist das Landesprfungsamt des Bundeslandes zustndig, in dem
der Antragsteller geboren ist und nicht, wie hufig vermutet wird, das Landesprfungsamt des
Landes in dem beabsichtigt wird das Medizinstudium aufzunehmen. Ergibt sich weder aufgrund
einer Einschreibung/Zulassung oder des Geburtsortes in Deutschland eine Zustndigkeit, erfolgt
die Anrechnung/Anerkennung durch das Landesprfungsamt des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen.
(...)
Die Anrechnung/Anerkennung erfolgt auf Antrag. Hierfr verwenden Sie bitte den
entsprechenden Vordruck auf unserer Internetseite www.hlpug.de, auf der Sie auch die
zustndigen Ansprechpartner finden. Sofern Sie fr ein Medizinstudium in Hessen
eingeschrieben oder zugelassen sind und Studienleistungen im Inland erbracht haben, richten
Sie Ihren Antrag an die fr Ihren Studienort zustndige Geschftsstelle des
Landesprfungsamtes. In allen anderen Fllen, in denen das Hessische Landesprfungs- und
Untersuchungsamt im Gesundheitswesen (HLPUG) zustndig ist, richten Sie Ihren Antrag bitte
an die Hauptstelle des HLPUG."

Hessisches Landesprfungs- und Untersuchungsamt im Gesundheitswesen
Abt. II - Akademische Gesundheitsberufe
Walter-Mller-Platz 1
60439 Frankfurt am Main

http://verwaltung.hessen.de/irj/RPGI...be0c1444908be0

----------


## Kandra

> Warum ist es auf einigen Stationen und/oder Krankhusern unerwnscht, da die Pflegekrfte Blut abnehmen?


bei uns ist das auch rztliche Aufgabe. Als ich bei der Pflege mal nachgefragt habe, wieso das so ist, meinten die, dass das von ihnen gewnscht wre, weil sie eh schon genug zu tun haben.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ja, bei uns ist das auch so - wir haben auch ohne Blutabnahmen so viel zu tun, dass wir nicht alles schaffen. Darf deswegen gerne der Arzt machen

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Wenn ich ein "ganz normales" KPP bescheinigt habe, dann reiche ich das einfach vorm dem Physikum biem LPA ein, oder? Nicht schon vor dem Studium

----------


## Nurbanu

Richtig.

----------


## miiira

> Von vornherein: Ja, ich habe mein Praktikum schon lngst hinter mir und im ganzen war es auch sehr positiv, bevor mit unterstellt wird, dass ich hier einfach nur nachtreten mchte. Mir geht es eigentlich nur um das Phnomen, dass viele Krankenschwestern doch denken, dass sie unentbehrlich wren und ihre Arbeit doch so super anstrengend wre. 
> 
> Dann wird hier auch noch behauptet, dass es unmglich sei, den ganzen Kram in 3 Monaten zu lernen?! Ich war nach einem Monat schon mehr als durch mit allem und war schon ein vollwertiges Mitglied des Teams, da ich schon soweit war, dass ich ohne jegliche Anweisungen alles alleine machen konnte. Das liegt natrlich auch daran, dass die meisten Schwestern zu mir super nett waren und ich jeden Tag 100% gegeben habe, um alles schnellstmglich zu lernen.
> Was ich nur sagen will, ist, dann man bitte die Arbeit einer Schwester nicht wichtiger machen soll, als sie ist. Immerhin lernen wir Medizinstudenten in einem Monat im Studium auch mehr theoretisches als die Krankenpflegeschler whrend ihrer ganzen Ausbildung. Da sollte es auch nicht so verwunderlich sein, wenn ein Mediziner den praktischen Kram der Pflege, der sich Tag fr Tag immer wiederholt auch innerhalb von drei Monaten in seinen Schdel kriegt. Ich wrde sogar behaupten, dass jemand, der es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt- trotz hilfsbereiter Schwestern- auch groe Schwierigkeiten mit dem Tempo im Studium haben wird. 
> 
> Ich wei, ihr werdet mich jetzt alle dafr hassen, dass ich hier die Wahrheit schreibe und die "ach so schwierige Arbeit" der Pflege entmystifiziere, aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen Studienanfnger, sich am Anfang seines Pflegepraktikums nicht von den Aussagen hier tuschen zu lassen.
> Wie gesagt, persnlich hatte ich berhaupt keine Probleme mit den Pflegekrften. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich war sogar immer der Liebling auf allen Stationen, da sie froh waren jemanden zu haben, der tatkrftig mithantiert, ohne den Mund zu verziehen. Dennoch fand ich es amsant wie die eine oder andere gemeint hat, dass ihre Arbeit doch super anstrengend und schwierig wre.


Ich denke, dass es sehr einfach ist sich das einzureden, wenn man keine Ahnung vom pflegeberuf hat. Denn was du nicht weit, nimmst du auch nicht als Defizit war.

Es gibt auch einiger Schwestern, die sich sicher sind als Arzt arbeiten zu knnen, denn tglich Blut abnehmen, Elektrolyte ausgleichen, bei Schmerzen Novalgin geben, Insulin anordnen und nen hohen Druck mit Nitro ausgleichen kann schlielich jeder.

Dennoch hat es seine Berechtigung, dass beide Berufe gelernt werden mssen und dass man nur weil man das ntigste im Stationsaltag erledigen kann nicht einfach nen fremden Beruf ausben kann sollte jedem klar sein.

Dass in der KrankenPFLEGEausbildung vergleichsweise wenig medizinisches gelehrt wird versteht sich wohl von selbst. Im Medizinstudium wird dagegen nichts ber Pflege gelehrt.

Praktikanten, die im Stationsaltag klarkommen gibt es viele, aber ich habe noch keinen erlebt, der selbststndig entscheidet bei welchem Patienten z.B. ne ASE sinvoll ist oder der Patienten kinsthetisch oder nach bobath mobilisieren kann....wie sollte man das auch knnen, ohne es gelernt zu haben... . Zum Glck wissen die meisten Praktikanten, dass sie nicht alles wissen und stellen dementsprechend fragen...so lernen sie wirklich etwas und mssen nicht nur gedankenlos funktionieren und Standards abarbeiten.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wir drfen auf meiner Station kein Blut abnehmen, weil das keine primre pflegerische Aufgabe ist, und unser Chefarzt das nicht an uns delegieren mchte. Wir wrden es eigentlich gerne machen, weil es dann pnktlicher statt finden wrde bei uns.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Wir lernen in der Ausbildung nicht mal Blutabnehmen, weil das in unserem Haus keine pflegerische Aufgabe ist. Wen man nach der Ausbildung an ein anderes Haus geht hat man halt Pech gehabt...

----------


## Strodti

Ich hatte in der Ausbildung einen 6-Wochen Einsatz in der Gyn und habe da tglich Blut abgenommen (war die einzige Station im Haus die das von der Pflege machen lies). War echt gut! i.m. Injektionen lernen ja auch immer weniger Pflegeschler und es gibt viele Examinierte, die das nicht mehr knnen. Da bietet sich Ambulanz (Tetanol/Tetagam) und Gyn (Rhesusprophylaxe) an.

Manchmal verstehe ich meine pflegerischen Kollegen nicht wie kompliziert sie es sich machen... Man kann jedem Schler und Praktikanten invasive Manahmen beibringen. Wenn die es unter Aufsicht ben, drfen die es auch. 

Jede(r) Pfleger(in) sollte im Notfall Blutabnehmen knnen, i.m. und s.c. Injektionen beherrschen, Dauerkatheter bei Mnnlein und Weiblein reinbekommen, Magensonden legen knnen und alle Arten von Einlufen. Klammern, Nhte und Redons sollten zumindest die Schwestern auf der Chirurgie rausbekommen.

Die Abwehrhaltung gegenber jeder neu delegierten Arbeit ist verstndlich, aber mich hat es als Pfleger zufriedener gemacht, wenn ich mehr als "Satt, Sauber, Trocken" vollbringe.

----------


## Chaoskind

Habe bei uns sowohl Schwestern als auch rzte Blut abnehmen gesehen. Bei guten Venen und viel Zeit die Schwestern, ansonsten die rzte ^^ Katheter gelegt und gezogen haben ebenfalls beide, da die Station Urologie war, haben es bei den kritischen Patienten meistens die rzte gemacht. 
Eigentlich durfte ich als Praktikant nichts mit Blut machen, Blutzuckermessen wurde mir aber dann doch zugetraut ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

1/60 berlebt..fehlen nur noch 59...die ganze Woche lang Sptdienst... T.T

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Und wie war's?

----------


## andi93

Was spricht eigentlich gegen Sptdienst? Kann mir vorstellen, dass ich lieber um 14h anfange als um 6  :Smilie:  naja ich werds in nem monat erfahren

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich habe mein Praktikum in der Schweiz gemacht. Hier haben die Pfleger wohl wesentlich mehr Kompetenzen. Sowas wie Waschen etc wird hauptschlich von den FaGes (Fachmann/-frau gesundheit), Pflegehilfen, -assistenten und -praktikanten gemacht. Pfleger geben eben Medis, nehmen Blut ab, legen Venflons, Katheter, versorgen Wunden usw.. Fr die rein pflegerischen Sachen gibt es eben die genannten Leute hier. Dafr drfen z.Bsp. Ansthesie-Pfleger fast alles, was Ansthesisten machen. Sie machen quasi komplett alleine Narkosen und sind auch im Ops alleine.

----------


## Nurbanu

> Was spricht eigentlich gegen Sptdienst? Kann mir vorstellen, dass ich lieber um 14h anfange als um 6  naja ich werds in nem monat erfahren


Du bist erst abends fertig und hast nicht mehr viel vom Tag. Also fr mich ist so ein Tag dann gelaufen. Morgens hat man dann zwar Zeit, kann etwas ausschlafen, muss dann aber zur Arbeit, kann also nicht viel erledigen und wenn, immer mit dem Blick auf die Uhr. Freunde sind arbeiten, keine Treffen mglich. So habe ich es empfunden. Und die Arbeit war nicht weniger stressig. Klar: gewaschen waren die Patienten, Frhstck, Mittag und Kaffee waren auch ausgeteilt, aber es gab trotzdem Arbeit, und es waren bei uns nur ingesamt 2 Leute da. Bettwsche wechseln, lagern, Windeln wechseln bzw. zur Toliette bringen,...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich fand Sptdienst auch mal schn - niemanden waschen, nicht stndig Essen verteilen  :Grinnnss!:  Hatte aber zu 90 % Frhdienst.

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Garnichts. Meiner Meinung nach besser. Aber nur deswegen, weil ich dieses Jahr Abi gemacht habe und viele meiner Freunde dadurch auch, und einige nichts machen. Heit, man kann sich immer abends mit ihnen treffen / Party machen wenn man mchte, und morgens dann halt ausschlafen. Falls mal ncihts geht, steht man morgens frh auf und hat den ganzen Morgen. 
Allerdings kommt's drauf an, wie arbeitstchtig die Schicht vor dir war. Wenn sie alles erledigt hat, hast du im Sptdienst nicht mehr viel zutun. Wenn aber nciht, kann's hsslich werden, weil dann noch viel erledigt werden muss. Meistens ist der Frhdienst dann aber genauso stressig, faulePfleger habe ich auf meiner Station nicht kennengelernt ;)

----------


## jaaaaana

> Ich habe mein Praktikum in der Schweiz gemacht. Hier haben die Pfleger wohl wesentlich mehr Kompetenzen. Sowas wie Waschen etc wird hauptschlich von den FaGes (Fachmann/-frau gesundheit), Pflegehilfen, -assistenten und -praktikanten gemacht. Pfleger geben eben Medis, nehmen Blut ab, legen Venflons, Katheter, versorgen Wunden usw.. Fr die rein pflegerischen Sachen gibt es eben die genannten Leute hier. Dafr drfen z.Bsp. Ansthesie-Pfleger fast alles, was Ansthesisten machen. Sie machen quasi komplett alleine Narkosen und sind auch im Ops alleine.


Leider scheinen immernoch sehr viele pflegerische Kompetenz danach zu bemessen, wie viel medizinisches das Pflegepersonal macht.
Fakt ist, dass Medizin und Pflege zwei vllig unterschiedliche Bereiche sind!
Ein Pfleger, der sich mit Anatomie und Medikamenten super auskennt ist deshalb noch kein guter pfleger, wenn er sich nicht mit der Pflege auskennt.
Frs Medizinische gibt es uns rzte. natrlich sollte auch die Pflege einen gewissen einblick haben, aber wichtiger ist doch, dass jemand Krankenbeobachtung drauf hat und die Pflege den Patienten anpassen kann.
Ich finde es brigends schade, dass das Waschen von Patienten fast nur noch von Praktikanten durchgefhrt wird. Es kommt dadurch leider sehr hufig zum bersehen von Dekubiti, Kontrakturen, Hautverfrbungen,... .
Auch Profilaxen von Thrombose, Spitzfu,... werden kaum noch durchgefhrt, da die eigentliche Pflege nicht mehr vom Fachpersonal durchgefhrt wird. 
Wenn ein Pfleger fast selbststndig eine narkose macht entwertet das meiner Meinung nach brigends gleich beide Berufsbilder. Es kann so schnell danach aussehen, dass rztliche Ttigkeiten einfach delegierbar sind und kein Hintergrundwissen erfordern. Der Pfleger, der diese macht wird niemals ein so groes Hintergrundwissen haben und nur als Hilfsmediziner darstehen...und das, obwohl er einen richtigen Beruf hat.

Das wollte ich einfach mal loswerden. Habe brigends vorm Studium einige jahre in der Pflege gearbeitet.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ersten Sptdienst hinter mich gebracht. War genauso wie ichs mir gedacht hab. 50% der Zeit dumm rum gestanden..KPP du bist so richtig sinnvoll!

----------


## Strodti

Mensch, _Sanguis_. Versuche doch mal die Zeit sinnvoll zu gestalten und nicht so negativ an die Sache ranzugehen. Notfalls unterhalte dich doch mit den Patienten oder miss Vitalzeichen. Das bt ganz gut. Oder schau, welche Schwester nett scheint und frag einfach mal ein paar Sachen. Einige zeigen auch ganz gerne...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wrd die Zeit ja gern sinnvoll nutzen.  :Nixweiss:  Aber im Sptdienst fallen halt nen Haufen Sachen an, die ich nicht machen kann/darf.  :Nixweiss:  Ich renn ja immer zur Klingel und geh Vitalzeichen messen, aber das kann ich ja nicht 8 Stunden lang machen. Die Schwestern sind halt dann alle damit beschftigt Medikamente vorzubereiten, zu dokumentieren, Dienstplne auszuarbeiten, Bestellungen frs Lager/Apotheke zu machen. Die sind mit ihrer Brokratiearbeit am Routieren und da will ich die ja auch nicht stren.  :Nixweiss:  Der Frhdienst is mir echt lieber, weil dann auch wirklich "Pflege" ansteht mit Waschen und Co. Das is ja dann auch das, was ich selbststndig machen knnte, aber im Sptdienst wird halt mal nich gewaschen..

----------


## Nurbanu

Buch mitnehmen und lesen. Was hltst du davon?  :Grinnnss!:  Whrend der Vorlesungs- und Klausurenzeit hat man ja keine Zeit um sich in Ruhe einen Roman einzuverleiben. In den Semesterferien kannst du einen Gang runterschalten und das beste aus deiner Situation machen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich will halt auch nicht, dass die Schwestern dann denken, ich wr faul und uninteressiert..gnaaaaah

----------


## Zeolith

Tun die sowieso... Nee Scherz! :Grinnnss!: 

Strodtis Tipp kann ich dir ebenfalls nahelegen: beschftige dich mit den Patienten. Geh durch und frage ob jemand was brauch oder du helfen kannst, hab ein offenes Ohr. Die meisten Patienten sind dafr sehr dankbar und es hilft dass die Zeit rumgeht.
Auf meiner letzten KPP-Station waren die Schwestern froh, dass das mal jemand machte. Da hatten viele ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil der persnliche Umgang mit den Patienten total unterging. Eben wegen viel Schreibkram, der die Schwestern nur aufhielt.

----------


## Nurbanu

Ganz ehrlich? Wen interessiert's? 

Bekommst du Geld? Nein.
Bekommst du ein benotetes Arbeitszeugnis? Nein. 
Kann man dich kndigen? Naja, man kann dich loswerden.
Aber: will man das ? Nein.
Die wollen solange kostenlose Untersttzung wie mglich. Solange du einfach nur faul wirkst, aber arbeitest, und nicht ausfallend wirst, werden die schon nichts sagen. Und lass sie denken, was sie wollen. Du musst keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, du willst keinen Job im Anschluss dort haben. Einfach Bereitschaft und Willen signalisieren bzw. deutlich ansprechen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich finde deine Einstellung gut,  sanguis! Und die Vorschlge,  sich mit den Patienten zu beschftigen,  auch. Ich hab frher auch gerne in den kurven gelagert und dann Diagnosen etc recherchiert,  wenn ich nichts zu tun hatte. Auf den meisten Stationen gibt es auch Schmutzrume die man sauber halten und Wschescke die man b entsorgen kann.  Solchen Kram kannst du auch alleine machen.

----------


## Lisilein

Hey sanguis,
frag doch mal ob sie dir erklren, wie man die Medikamente stellt. Ich hab das in meinem KPP immer gern gemacht. Und danach kannst du sie dann ja direkt austeilen. 
Ansonsten ist es auch oft spannend die Patientengeschichten oder Ordner auf dem Computer durchzustbern (da sind tlw. Doku-Bilder des ganzen Hauses drin super Sache, um sich abzuhrten :bhh: )
dankbar sind die meisten Schwestern auch, wenn du die Wschewagen, das Schwesternzimmer oder die Arbeitsrume auffllst, dabei lernst du auch driekt, wo was hingehrt  :Top: 
Ich denke da findest du schon was, irgendwann entwickelt man ein Auge fr Dinge, die man gut als Praktikant erledigen kann und bis dahin einfach interessiert ber die Schulter gucken, dann fangen die meisten Schwestern von sich aus an, was zu erzhlen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich bin so bescheuert..mach mir Gedanken darum, was die Schwestern von mir denken.. und wurde heut Eins A vor zwei Patienten angeschnauzt, ich war echt fr nen Monat richtig geschockt. Jetzt ist gerade mal Tag 3 rum und ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll. Hab mich dann heute mit ner Schwester in der Notaufnahme unterhalten, die zu mir meinte ich solle doch lieber bei ihnen Praktikum machen, da wrd ich auch mal was interessantes sehen. Htt echt heulen knnen..zwei Monate..wie soll ich das blo aushalten..

----------


## Laelya

> Ich bin so bescheuert..mach mir Gedanken darum, was die Schwestern von mir denken.. und wurde heut Eins A vor zwei Patienten angeschnauzt, ich war echt fr nen Monat richtig geschockt. Jetzt ist gerade mal Tag 3 rum und ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll. Hab mich dann heute mit ner Schwester in der Notaufnahme unterhalten, die zu mir meinte ich solle doch lieber bei ihnen Praktikum machen, da wrd ich auch mal was interessantes sehen. Htt echt heulen knnen..zwei Monate..wie soll ich das blo aushalten..


station wechseln ?
wre das nicht eine option

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Alle Stationen sind voll belegt mit Praktikanten..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Was war denn los Sanguis? Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten dir nicht alles gefallen zu lassen. Finde es auch unmglich jemanden vor Patienten anzuschnautzen, das geht einfach nicht. Finde es professionell dann vor der Tr/im Stationszimmer zu sagen, dass man das nicht in Ordnung fand und, dass man ja gerne bereit bist was zu lernen und man auch kritikfhig ist aber, dass man das auch gerne in einem persnlichen Gesprch besprechen kann. Aber leider gibt es solche Menschen eigentlich fast in jeder Abteilung (nicht nur in der Klinik, die findet man auch woanders...). Die Chemie stimmt halt leider nicht mit jedem berein. Den Menschen sollte man dann einfach zuknftig aus dem Weg gehen...

Sanguis, ich hoffe sehr, dass die nchsten Wochen fr dich spannender werden! Ansonsten kann ich dir auch noch raten, dich im Sptdienst vorallem um sehr pflegebedrftige Patienten zu kmmern, die kommen leider hufig viel zu kurz. Trinken oder auch mal einen Joghurt anreichen und einfach mal da sein und ihnen etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken.  :Grinnnss!:  Du schaffst das und es wird bestimmt besser!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was los war? Nichts, wirklich, absolut nichts. Ich hatte mit ner Schwester zusammen nen Patienten aus dem Aufwachraum geholt und auf sein Zimmer gebracht. Die Schwester meinte zu mir, ja geh doch mal und hol den Schrankschlssel vom Herrn X. Du weit doch wo die Schlssel sind? Meine Antwort: "Ja" und will schon raus gehen um den Schlssel zu holen, und als ich an der Tr bin, fngt Sie an mich anzuschnauzen, ob ich denn nicht hre und wieso ich keine Antwort gebe...hab dann natrlich gesagt, dass ich doch reagiert habe...blafft sie mich an, dass sie davon aber gar nichts gehrt hat.
What the hell??? 
Ab dann hats mir fr heute echt gereicht..

----------


## EVT

mh oder vielleicht ein anderes krankenhaus? auf sowas htte ich auch keine lust. ich wrde dann auch kontra geben, man muss sich auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

wrde auch das KH oder die Abteilung wechseln. wenn man mit der PDL redet wird sich schon was machen lassen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@sanguis: das ist ja wirklich lppsch! Mach dir nix draus, da kannst du ja persnlich nix dafr, dass die Tuse ne A*schkuh ist ^^

----------


## Rhiannon

Sanguis, ich kann dich sooooo verstehen. Mir gings im ersten KPP hnlich. Tag zwei und ich sollte beim Betten machen helfen. Hatte ich so noch nie gemacht (klar, zuhause schon, aber nicht so ohne Spannbettlaken und nach deren System) u dann hats natrlich n Moment lnger gedauert. Tja, nur hat mich die Schwester nicht direkt angeschnauzt sondern ich wurde danach noch geschickt, Blut wegzubringen und als ich wieder komm, war sie im Schwesternzimmer am ablstern, was man lautest gehrt hat, sogar wenn man noch nicht um die Ecke zum Raum gebogen war. Ich wr am liebsten nie mehr hingegangen.....

----------


## WiWi18

> Sanguis, ich kann dich sooooo verstehen. Mir gings im ersten KPP hnlich. Tag zwei und ich sollte beim Betten machen helfen. Hatte ich so noch nie gemacht (klar, zuhause schon, aber nicht so ohne Spannbettlaken und nach deren System) u dann hats natrlich n Moment lnger gedauert. Tja, nur hat mich die Schwester nicht direkt angeschnauzt sondern ich wurde danach noch geschickt, Blut wegzubringen und als ich wieder komm, war sie im Schwesternzimmer am ablstern, was man lautest gehrt hat, sogar wenn man noch nicht um die Ecke zum Raum gebogen war. Ich wr am liebsten nie mehr hingegangen.....


Bedenke, dass es gerade bei den Pflegekrften viele schlichte Gemter gibt, so arrogant das klingen mag. Mit ihrem einfachen Verstand knnen sie dann auch die Tatsache, dass man gewisse Dinge nicht sofort knnen kann, nicht erfassen. Es gab unter den Zuhrern der lsternden Schwester mit Sicherheit auch welche, die ihr Verhalten unmglich fanden.

Hab mir auch schon alle mglichen Sprche anhren mssen. Sei's drum. Gelstert wird immer und berall, bei jeder Arbeit. Da sollte man sich dran gewhnen und lernen, angemessen zu reagieren.

Edit: Ach ja, manche der Schwestern werden auch einfach von Neid zerfressen sein, dass ihr Medizin studiert (studieren werdet).

----------


## andi93

Also wenn man ber mich so ablstern wrde, wrde mir glaub ich der Kragen platzen. Gute Kritik ist was anderes, aber ber den KPer so ablstern ... Ich bin mal gespannt obs bei mir auch so kacke wird. Ne freundin war im selben KH und hat nur positives bericjtet. Also hoffe ich mal  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

@Rhiannon und die anderen:
Derartiges passiert leider immer wieder.

Ich hab anfangs auch nicht immer schnell geschaltet.
Klar ... die haben dort ihre Arbeit seit etlichen Jahren jeden Tag gemacht und ich sollte auch am zweiten Tag schon alles wissen, knnen und finden.
Unntig zu erwhnen, dass das nicht klappt.

Das schrfte war: da war so eine total komische Schwester, die belst auf so nem Esoterik-ko-Trip war und die meinte dann am nchsten Tag, dass ich mir berlegen solle, ob ich fr den Beruf geeignet bin.

Ich hab nix gesagt, weil ich mir dachte: naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich fr die Pflege vollkommen ungeeignet.

Nur scheint vielen Schwestern im Prinzip gar nicht klar zu sein, dass man ja nicht in einen Pflegeberuf geht.


Anway ... am einfachsten war es, einfach zu arbeiten und mglichst wenig mit den Schwestern zu plaudern. 

Fr mich wars von Vorteil, da es so auch nicht viel zu lstern gab.
Und wenn sie gelstert haben, dann hab ichs nich mitbekommen  :hmmm...:  und somit wars mir total egal.


Das Pflegepraktikum ist einfach nur n derbes Bootcamp, durch dass man durch muss und dass nur in den seltensten Fllen fr irgendwen angenehm ist.

----------


## Stan.

Wow, echt schockierend, was ihr fr Erfahrungen gemacht habt.  Ich mach jetzt im September meinen dritten Monat und muss sagen, bei den beiden Krankenhusern wo ich war, war es wirklich super! In einem davon mache ich deswegen auch die letzten 30 Tage.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ich fand Pflegepraktikum von der schwesternseite her auch urblde...
die arbeit an sich und der Patientenkontakt war toll! Ich wusste zu dem zeitpunkt auch noch nicht, ob Ausbildung oder Studium, von daher glaub ich nicht, dass auf seiten der schwestern irgendwie Neid eine rolle gespielt htte was oft hier mal angesprochen wurde.. und trotzdem waren die schwestern oft genervt und teilweise echt abartig fies.
liegt zum einen bestimmt an der arbeitsberlastung, aber mein verstndnis hielt sich irgendwann auch nur noch in grenzen.

mir ist da was hnliches wie dir, Sanguis, passiert.
ich sollte die kleider eines Patienten in seine Koffer packen, weil dieser verlegt werden sollte.
es hat einfach nicht alles in den Koffer gepasst, also hab ich vorne imStationszimmer gefragt, ob wir noch irgendwo Tten htten. Schnauzt mich die schwester an, was mir einfllt, so viel Zeit mit dem Packen zu vertrdeln, wenn Frau XY im Nebenzimmer schon die ganze zeit klingen wrde. oO ich hab das nicht gesehen. war ja im zimmer beim packen.
Generell wars lange zeit so, dass bei allemwas schief lief, immer ich daran schuld war. gut manche sachen hab ich echt vergeigt, aber nicht alles. und der ton..
naja man bersteht es. und wenn man an die netten schwestern gert macht das pflegepraktikum echt eigentlich spa  :Smilie:

----------


## *katrinchen*

Ich hatte heute den ersten Tag in einem anderen Krankenhaus, nachdem ich die ersten 30 Tage glcklicherweise hinter mir habe. es war viiiiiel enstpannter als vorher, aber die Atmosphre war ganz seltsam und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass mich einige Schwestern jetzt schon nicht leiden knnen  :Big Grin:  ich wurde extrem seltsam gemustert, weil sich ein Arzt mit mir unterhalten hat und mir direkt alles mgliche zeigen wollte. Naja, ich hoffe, dass der Monat schnell umgeht, damit ich endlich wieder das machen kann, was mir Spa macht...:/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So..hab mich wieder ein bisschen beruhigt. Heute wars in Ordnung, viel zu tun gehabt, musste also nicht die Minuten zhlen und die Ar$chkuhschwester hatte heute Frhdienst. 
@katrinchen Das mit der komischen Atmosphre kann ich echt gut nachempfinden..glaub nicht, dass ich whrend dieser zwei Monate richtig ins Team integriert sein werde, aber was solls. Werd jetzt die Arbeit machen, die anfllt und mir kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr einreden, weil ich mal nichts zu tun habe. Ar$chkuhschwestern werden jetzt so gut wie mglich ignoriert bzw. bekommen einfach mal so richtig Kontra, wenn mal wieder jemand meint mich anmotzen zu mssen. Glaube das brauchen die wirklich mal.

----------


## hub123

hallo!
auf welcher Station macht ihr euer KPP? lg, h

----------


## Melina93

Mal ne blde Frage: Ist es blich, dass einem die Wochenenden mit vergtet werden oder nicht? Mache bald meinen zweiten Monat und irgendwie ist es da unklar.

----------


## MEDusa123

hallo hub123  :Smilie: 

meinen ersten monat hab ich auf der gastroenterologie gemacht. das war waschen pur sowohl in der frhschicht als auch in der sptschicht genug. sonst blutzucker und bettenschieben ohne ende.
jetzt mache ich auf einer chirurgischen einen monat. das ist viel mit blutdruck, temperatur und zucker messen. waschen sollen die kppler gar nicht. ich htte nie gedacht, dass sowas geht!!!  :Big Grin:  wobei waschen nicht das schlimmste von der welt ist.

----------


## Kandra

Wenn du mit vergtet meinst, dass sie als Tage frs KPP zhlen, aber hallo. Lass dir so nen Bldsinn blo nicht einreden.

----------


## Melina93

Arbeitet man dann jedes zweite Wochenende? Oder wie ist das blich? Irgendwie macht es bei uns jede Klinik anders -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jaha! 30 Tage inklusive Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertage! Und nix anderes! Also musst du natrlich nicht am Wochenende arbeiten und die Tage zhlen in die 30 Tage mit rein!

----------


## Kandra

Du kannst schon am Wochenende eingesetzt werden, musst dafr aber 2 Ausgleichstage bekommen. Ich fand die Wochenenddienste,vor allem die Sptdienste, eigentlich immer ganz chillig  :Smilie:  Die Schwester und ich hatten beide ein Buch dabei oder haben uns gemtlich unterhalten und einmal hab ich sogar mit nem italienischen Patienten und seiner Frau Formel1 Qualifiying und Rennen anschauen drfen. das war ein Spa  :Big Grin:  Und natrlich musste ich eigentlich nie bis 20 Uhr bleiben (12-20 Uhr), sondern durfte meist schon gegen 18 Uhr nach der Abendrunde abhauen. Sehr angenehm.

----------


## Melina93

Danke fr eure Antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## andi93

Also es wurde gefragt, wo wir unser KPP machen. Ich machs in der Fusschirurgie/Sporttraumatologie im hiesigen Unfallkrankenhaus.

----------


## lekabo

ich habe mein kpp auf der ortho, unfallchirurgie und innere gemacht..

----------


## KlnJunge

Hi (:
Ich bin jetzt schon ber einen Monat auf der Unfallchirurgie in dem nchstgelegenen Krankenhaus dabei und wollte fragen, ob meine Situation normal ist oder ob ich ausgenutzt werde.

Ich muss erst mal ganz normale Dienste arbeiten (Frh- und Spt-) und habe auf 11 Arbeitstage 3 Tage frei. Das ist ja soweit ganz normal, oder?
Ich muss jedoch immer mindestens bis zum Ende bleiben und arbeiten, und das nur im pflegerischen Bereich. Mir wurde auch schon gedroht, dass ich berstunden machen muss, wenn die Schwestern bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt mit der Arbeit nicht fertig werden. Wenn mal ein Patient auf Toilette muss, werde meist ich geschickt. Die Schwestern machen dann vorne weiter den "Papierkram". Ich bin die ganze Zeit nur am rennen, muss Flaschen sortieren, putzen, Wasser verteilen, Kaffee verteilen, Essen verteilen.........und werde vorlaut angemeckert, wenn ich nach einer Blutdruckmessung (in dem Fall 120/70) dem Patienten sage "Das ist im normalen Bereich". Es heit dann, ich knne das nicht beurteilen und ich mache mich strafbar. 

Ich habe in fast 1,5 Monaten nur eine Operation sehen drfen, und war einmal bei einer Assistenzrztin bei einer Visite dabei. Der Chefarzt ignoriert mich notorisch, genau wie alle anderen rzte hheren Ranges. Ich habe das Gefhl, durch meinen Kasak und mein Praktikantenschild zu einem Menschen zweiter Klasse degradiert worden zu sein. Dabei bin und war ich nie unhflich, vorlaut oder uerlich distanziert oder ungepflegt. Ein "Guten Morgen" zum Oberarzt bleibt immer unbeantwortet. Die jngeren rzte, genau wie die Schler und Patienten sind jedoch sehr nett und sogar zuvorkommend. Ist das hier einfach nur mein erster Berhrungspunkt mit der berhmten Krankenhaushierarchie, in welcher ein Praktikant die rzte vielleicht legitimerweise bei ihrer Ttigkeit nicht zu stren hat, oder bin ich einfach in einem konservativen Laden voller sadistischer "Halbgtter in wei" gelandet? 

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen: Ist es normal, wie ein Wehrdienstverweigerer dort arbeiten zu mssen um den dort herrschenden "Pflegenotstand" zu entschrfen? Ist das immer so? Ich wollte mich zuerst noch nicht an jemanden wenden, da ich mich frage, ob das nicht immer so ist. Oder sollte man als Praktikant anders behandelt werden/ als angehender Medizinstudent nicht auch mehr Einblicke in rztliche Ttigkeiten bekommen? 
Ich bin wirklich verunsichert und stellenweise davor, wirklich meinen Anstand gegenber so mancher Krankenschwester zu verlieren, denn ich wurde noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben von Menschen auf so eine Weise behandelt, egal in welcher Situation. Ein paar Worte von euch wrden mir das Ganze vielleicht etwas verstndlicher machen....

Schnes Wochenende (:

----------


## Melina93

Keiner der in der Augenklinik macht?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich war auf der Inneren mit Ausflug ins Herzzentrum, OP (Facelift, Galle, ...) und in der Notaufnahme (Flex im Bein, in den Finger mit dem Beil gehackt).

----------


## Hawkeye91

Es ist teilweise wirklich erschreckend, was fr Unterschiede sich zwischen einzelnen Husern auftun.
In einem hlt man sich, egal ob als PRaktikant oder Famulant am besten von jedem fern, mit dem man nicht zwangsweise zusammenarbeiten muss und in anderen ist man aufgeschmissen sobald man es so angeht.

Noch krasser sind wohl teilweise nur die Unterschiede  teilweise auf unterschiedlichen Seiten des Flurs. Whrend bei uns eigentlich jeder im Laufe meines Praktikums/Ausbildung/Ferienjob im Studium bisher gut auf mich zu sprechen war, reichen eventuell schon 10 Meter zu Fu um nicht mehr mit dem Arsch angeschaut zu werden.
Und wenn ich dann noch was ausleihen muss oder von 10 letzten Exemplaren Einmalmaterials die Frechheit besitze, zwei davon zu bentigen (die dann natrlich nicht mehr zurckkommen), dann gnade mir Gott.

Ich fands jedenfalls (auch wenn ich keine reine Pflegeausbildung hatte) immer auch bereichern mit mglichst vielen Leuten in mglichst vielen medizinischen Disziplinen zu reden. Wenn man spter als Halbgott in wei durch die Gegend wandelt und meint man schafft das alles alleine, hat man meiner Meinung nach zu oft auf "Augen zu und durch" gesetzt.
Ansonsten kann man nur die typischen GEsichtspunkte aufwerfen, zB dass jetzt gesetzlich geregelt ist, dass Gerstbauer 10 Euro die Stunde verdienen, whrend Pflegekrfte "nur" 8 bekommen. Wie geil findet sich eigentlich eine Gesellschaft, in der diese Regelung abgesegnet wird und keiner auf die Strae rennt und Anarchie fordert. (etwas berspitzt gesagt)


Am Ende kann man aber nur aufmunternd sagen...Scheie fllt immer von oben nach unten...und die Beschwerden fliegen von unten immer hher ;) Wenn man viel Mist in seinem KPP erlebt oder in der Ausbildung oder sonstwas, wnsch ich euch, dass ihr euch die Situationen einprgt und es, wenn ihr in der Situation der Schwestern seid, besser macht.
Viele sehen nmlich jetzt nur die Chance gekommen, das von "frher" endlich zu rchen, auch bei mir.
Aber mir ists ehrlich gesagt zu dumm, mich an einem solchen Teufelskreis als Katalysator zu beteiligen...also werd ich bei PRaktikanten wohl auf meinen Ton achten.

Und wenn sein bester Freund gerade von der Stationsschwester zur Sau gemacht wird...wenn einem geholfen wird ist besser, als wenn keinem geholfen wird.


In diesem Sinne: Augen zu und durch...oder vielleicht auch nicht ;)

----------


## Stan.

Ich war auf  ner unfallchirurgischen Station und auf einer kleinen Intensivstation. Dort mach ich im September auch meinen dritten Monat, weils da echt interessant war. Ich hab viele rztliche Untersuchungen miterlebt (Sonos, Gastroskopien, Lumbalpunktion, Magensonde legen etc.) und zwei Reanimationen miterlebt.  Ich freu mich auf den dritten Monat KPP!

----------


## lekabo

@KlnJunge:

ich darf auf meiner station 2 mal 12 Tage am Stck arbeiten und habe nur das Wochenende (2 Tage) dazwischen frei.. da hast du es ja noch gut mit 3 freien Tagen!

----------


## Muriel

Acht Euro? Im TVD sind GuK in Entgeltgruppe 7. Da gibt es in der ersten Stufe 2076€ brutto. Bei ca. 160 Stunden im Monat sind das knapp 13€ brutto. Und das alles im Regeldienst ohne Nacht- oder sonstige Zuschlge.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also ich wrde als Pflegekraft nicht fr 8€ arbeiten... Ich verdient 15€ die Stunde brutto, zuzglich Zulagen! Ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht.

----------


## *katrinchen*

@KlnJunge: das ist ganz normal, was du erlebst. Es ging mir auf der Unfallchirurgie/orthopdie ganz genauso wie dir und wenn ich bei Schichtende noch nicht mit allem fertig war (kaffeerunde, schmutzigem) musste ich halt lnger bleiben. Sei doch froh, dass du mit auf Visite durftest und bei einer op zugeschaut hast. Diese erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht machen knnen. ;)

----------


## Nurbanu

> @KlnJunge: das ist ganz normal, was du erlebst. Es ging mir auf der Unfallchirurgie/orthopdie ganz genauso wie dir *und wenn ich bei Schichtende noch nicht mit allem fertig war (kaffeerunde, schmutzigem) musste ich halt lnger bleiben.* Sei doch froh, dass du mit auf Visite durftest und bei einer op zugeschaut hast. Diese erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht machen knnen. ;)


Wie bitte?!  :EEK!: 

Bescheid geben, was noch nicht fertig ist und jemand anders fertig machen muss, und gehen. Hallo, das ist unbezahlt. Solche Sachen habe ich an die Schler von der Sptschicht delegiert.

----------


## SuperSonic

> Ich muss erst mal ganz normale Dienste arbeiten (Frh- und Spt-) und habe auf 11 Arbeitstage 3 Tage frei. Das ist ja soweit ganz normal, oder?


Kommt drauf an, wie es weitergeht. Pro Monat sollten es 21-22 Arbeitstage und 8-9 freie Tage sein. Aktuell luft es bei dir eher auf 24 Arbeits- und 6 freie Tage hinaus und das wre nicht ok. Steht dein Dienstplan nicht schon fr den ganzen Monat fest?




> Mir wurde auch schon gedroht, dass ich berstunden machen muss, wenn die Schwestern bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt mit der Arbeit nicht fertig werden.


Wer als Praktikant berstunden macht, hat den Knall nicht gehrt. Nicht nur, weil man der unbezahlte Laufbursche ist, sondern auch weil es im Pflegebereich einen Schichtdienst gibt, vgl. Nurbanus Beitrag.




> Ich habe in fast 1,5 Monaten nur eine Operation sehen drfen


Ich habe in 3 Monaten keine einzige gesehen, das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn des KPP.




> Der Chefarzt ignoriert mich notorisch, genau wie alle anderen rzte hheren Ranges.


Das ist leider auch noch im PJ stellenweise so "blich", also nimm's nicht ganz so persnlich.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das ist leider auch noch im PJ stellenweise so "blich", also nimm's nicht ganz so persnlich.


Um auf den Zug aufzuspringen:
Fraglich ist, warum einen die C und sonstwer BEACHTEN sollte.

Man ist im KPP auf der untersten Stufe der Nahrungskette.

Ich seh jedenfalls keinen Grund, warum einem die rzte besondere Aufmerksamkeit schenken sollten.


Viele v.a. ltere rzte denken auch, dass man das KPP macht, wenn man noch gar nich mit dem Studium angefangen hat.
Mit hatte die C damals auf der Station einfach direkt angesprochen und gefragt.

Als ich dann sagte, in welchem Semester ich grad bin, hat sie den Spie dann aber auch umgedreht und mich alle paar Zeiten ein bisschen "testiert" ... whrend der Untersuchung fragte sie mich dann, welche peritoneale Lage die Organe haben die sie gerade abgetastet hat, welche Epithelien sich dort und dort im Verdauungstrakt finden und solche Sachen.

Im ersten Moment war ich natrlich erstmal schn berrumpelt.

----------


## Kandra

> Um auf den Zug aufzuspringen:
> Fraglich ist, warum einen die C und sonstwer BEACHTEN sollte.
> 
> Man ist im KPP auf der untersten Stufe der Nahrungskette.
> 
> Ich seh jedenfalls keinen Grund, warum einem die rzte besondere Aufmerksamkeit schenken sollten.


Naja, aber ein "Guten Morgen" sollte schon drin sein ^^ 




> Viele v.a. ltere rzte denken auch, dass man das KPP macht, wenn man noch gar nich mit dem Studium angefangen hat.
> Mit hatte die C damals auf der Station einfach direkt angesprochen und gefragt.
> 
> Als ich dann sagte, in welchem Semester ich grad bin, hat sie den Spie dann aber auch umgedreht und mich alle paar Zeiten ein bisschen "testiert" ... whrend der Untersuchung fragte sie mich dann, welche peritoneale Lage die Organe haben die sie gerade abgetastet hat, welche Epithelien sich dort und dort im Verdauungstrakt finden und solche Sachen.
> 
> Im ersten Moment war ich natrlich erstmal schn berrumpelt.


Das ist mir auch passiert  :Big Grin:  Pltzlich hatte ich ein Rngtenbild in der Hand und sollte es befunden. Habs natrlich erstmal falsch rum gehalten, was alle sehr amsiert hat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Argh ich will da morgen nicht hin..ich will, dass es zu Ende ist.  :Frown:

----------


## gixxer-woman

Ehrlich gesagt berkommt mich auch schon die totale Unlust wenn ich nur daran denke dass ich noch 8 Wochen ableisten muss irgendwann...
Wobei ich es garnicht so genau erklren knnte woran das liegt...wahrscheinlich aber an der Tatsache dass ich es irgendwann whrend der Semesterferien machen muss.
Die Arbeit an sich war ok und teilweise auch ganz spannend. Doch hin und wieder arbeitet man natrlich mal mit Menschen zusammen, die einem weder auf den ersten noch auf den zweiten Blick sympathisch erscheinen  :was ist das...?: 
Dafr gab es jede Menge netter Schwestern und auch rzte, die wirklich bemht waren einem was zu vermitteln! Natrlich muss man manchmal auch einfach den Mund aufmachen und mal fragen...sonst htte ich den meisten Untersuchungen wahrscheinlich nicht beigewohnt  :Grinnnss!: 
Fast wr`s auch eine OP geworden (Sectio), aber es ist leider an der ltd. Hebamme gescheitert, die anscheinend neuerdings keine Praktikanten mehr duldet.  :Traurig: 
Alles in allem war es eigentlich ganz gut und genau genommen gibt es kaum etwas, worber ich mich beschweren kann. Das Beste ist allerdings, das auf der Station nun 3 Schwestern gekndigt haben und das sind genau die, die dort bei den meisten ziemlich unbeliebt waren  :Top: 
Also werde ich vielleicht nochmal einen Teil des Praktikums dort machen wenn ich die Wahl haben sollte  :Grinnnss!: 
Hoffen wir, dass es dann wieder so wird und ich vielleicht doch nochmal ne OP ansehen darf!

----------


## Sticks

Oh man, da geht ihr seit zwei Stunden arbeiten und jammert schon rum, allein dafr ist das Praktikum doch schon gut…


zu dem anderen Thema ob der Chef einen nicht beachtet o, der Chef beachtet euch garantiert und nimmt euch auch zur Kenntnis, aber manchmal ist es die Einstellung von manchen nicht gleich jedem Praktikanten hinterher zu Dackeln. Wie sieht das auch aus wenn der Chef gleich mit jedem Praktikanten einen Fragebogen ausfllt um ihn persnlich kennen zu lernen.
Ich habe die Erfahrung im OP gemacht, dass selbst am Tisch der Chef einen nicht unbedingt bermig zur Kenntnis nimmt. Aber ein freundliches Guten Morgen, mit Namen und Position vorstellen und sehr gute Arbeit klren die Sache schnell auf und das Interesse an der Person steigt. Das der Chef bei der Vorstellung sagt, dass man nur nach Nachfrage reden soll hab ich zum Glck auch nur knapp verpasst  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Oh man, da geht ihr seit zwei Stunden arbeiten und jammert schon rum, allein dafr ist das Praktikum doch schon gut…


Weit du Sticks..ich glaub auf deinen Senf knnen so manche sehr gut verzichten.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Weit du Sticks..ich glaub auf deinen Senf knnen so manche sehr gut verzichten.


Magst du etwa Wrstchen ohne Senf?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Magst du etwa Wrstchen ohne Senf?


Ich kann Wrstchen auch ohne Senf essen, ja. :P Aber manchmal is der Senf schon alt und nich mehr geniebar, und dann sollte man ihn wegschmeien..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ich kann Wrstchen auch ohne Senf essen, ja. :P Aber manchmal is der Senf schon alt und nich mehr geniebar, und dann sollte man ihn wegschmeien..


Ja, das stimmt natrlich. Aber so ne Wurst ganz ohne weiche Beilage ist ja schon schwer vorstellbar :P

Zum Thema: Ich hab in meiner Ausbildung auch absolute Horror-Einstze gehabt und kann daher versprechen: es geht vorbei, ganz sicher!

----------


## Sticks

hach so ne Wurst mit Senf erinnert mich an meine Zeit mit den Jungs in Holland und dem Grillen am Abend, als ich zwischen den ersten Semestern drei Monate frei hatte

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> hach so ne Wurst mit Senf erinnert mich an meine Zeit mit den Jungs in Holland und dem Grillen am Abend, als ich zwischen den ersten Semestern drei Monate frei hatte


*ghn* Hols Stckchen.

----------


## Melina93

Man muss sich ja auch nicht alles gefallen lassen, nur weil man spter als Arzt ttig sein mchte. Ich habe bisher nichts, rein gar nichts in diesem Praktikum gelernt. Habe eher das Gefhl die Pfleger/Schwestern freuen sich riesig jemanden zu haben, der "unter" ihnen steht und an dem sie ihren Frust ablassen knnen.

----------


## THawk

Zum Thema "Die rzte / der Chefarzt nimmt mich nicht wahr":
Es laufen so viele KP-Schler, Praktikanten etc. auf den Stationen rum und rotieren dabei noch recht hufig, dass ich berhaupt nicht bemerken kann wenn ein Medizinstudent im KPP da ist sofern er sich nicht selber vorstellt. Und das habe ich ehrlich gesagt bisher nie erlebt. Und das wird OA / CA erst recht so gehen.

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Man muss sich ja auch nicht alles gefallen lassen, nur weil man spter als Arzt ttig sein mchte. Ich habe bisher nichts, rein gar nichts in diesem Praktikum gelernt. Habe eher das Gefhl die Pfleger/Schwestern freuen sich riesig jemanden zu haben, der "unter" ihnen steht und an dem sie ihren Frust ablassen knnen.


Wenn du bisher nichts in deinem Praktikum gelernt hast bist du aber leider selbst Schuld. Natrlich gibt es bldes Pflegepersonal, von dem man nichts lernen kann und die einen nichts machen lassen - das sollte dich jedoch nicht davon abhalten, die selbst etwas beizubringen. Lies etwas ber die Krankheit und Therapie eines Patienten nach oder frag den Patienten einfach mal selbst, was er hat, wie es ihm damit geht - der Patient freut sich, weil endlich mal jemand Zeit fr ihn hat und man kann daraus unglaublich viel lernen. Es gibt so viele Dinge im KPP, die man selbst lernen kann - wenn du also rausgehst und sagst "ich wei genauso viel wie vorher", dann tust du mir leid

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mich nahm der CA aber auch nicht wahr und es war mir auch echt schnuppe um ehrlich zu sein. Dafr kam ich super mit den O und  klar, die mir auch wirklich gerne was erklrt haben ohne mit lateinischen Begriffen nur so um sich zu werfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Haha, ich arbeite seit zwei Jahren in meiner Abteilung und hab den CA noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen  :Big Grin:  Ich interessiere mich aber auch nicht bermig fr C, die werden eindeutig berbewertet  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Haha, ich arbeite seit zwei Jahren in meiner Abteilung und hab den CA noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen  Ich interessiere mich aber auch nicht bermig fr C, die werden eindeutig berbewertet


Den Eindruck hatte ich auch. Bei uns hat er keine Frau mit den Worten entlassen "Sie sterben eh bald, da kann ich sowieso nichts mehr machen"

----------


## Melina93

> Wenn du bisher nichts in deinem Praktikum gelernt hast bist du aber leider selbst Schuld. Natrlich gibt es bldes Pflegepersonal, von dem man nichts lernen kann und die einen nichts machen lassen - das sollte dich jedoch nicht davon abhalten, die selbst etwas beizubringen. Lies etwas ber die Krankheit und Therapie eines Patienten nach oder frag den Patienten einfach mal selbst, was er hat, wie es ihm damit geht - der Patient freut sich, weil endlich mal jemand Zeit fr ihn hat und man kann daraus unglaublich viel lernen. Es gibt so viele Dinge im KPP, die man selbst lernen kann - wenn du also rausgehst und sagst "ich wei genauso viel wie vorher", dann tust du mir leid



Klar, ich mache meine Erfahrungen. Nur das Negative berwiegt. Wenn man sich mal ein bisschen "aufdrngt", wird man gleich schief angesehen. Sagen wirs mal so: ein oder zwei Monate wrden auch reichen  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxer-woman

Ich habe das nie als aufdrngen gesehen...eher Interesse zeigen  :hmmm...:  und eigentlich hab ich auch nie ne blde Antwort bekommen, sondern es wurde immer zugesehen dass ich das machen konnte was ich erfragt habe. 
Bei Langeweile hab ich einfach Kurven gelesen und die Schwestern gelchert wenn ich was nicht verstanden hab. 
Nach einer gewissen Zeit hat man ja auch schnell raus wen man gut ansprechen kann und wen man lieber einfach auen vor lsst.
Und mein Gott...selbst wenn mal einer pampig wird dann einfach ignorieren und sich seinen Teil denken. Es ist ja zum Glck zeitlich begrenzt und ich wage zu bezweifeln dass es hinterher besser wird  :Grinnnss!: 
Einfach das Beste daraus machen! Mssen wir ja alle durch...

Aber ich musste feststellen, dass wir Praktikanten noch nicht mal an unterster Stelle standen. Was ich eigentlich am traurigsten fand war, dass die Reinigungskrfte (die dort von einer Fremdfirma angestellt waren zum Betten machen, Essen austeilen, Zimmer reinigen etc.) ziemlich oft "angemacht" wurden und bei jeder Kleinigkeit ber sie geschimpft wurde.
Ein Mal wurde sogar eine der Krfte whrend einer Visite ins Zimmer gerufen und vor versammelter Mannschaft rund gemacht. Das war echt unterste Schublade und gehrt da einfach nicht hin! Und das alles wegen eines Kaffeeflecks  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Stan.

@ gixxer-woman: Das mit den Reinigungskrften ist mir in einem KHS auch aufgefallen... Die waren da "nur" zum Putzen angestellt und nicht fr die Betten etc. und wurden von den meisten rzten, Pflegern und auch Praktikanten einfach systematisch ignoriert. Furchtbar sowas!
Ich mein es ist ja wohl nicht zu schwer auch denen einen guten Morgen zu wnschen, weshalb ichs dann mit Absicht immer offensichtlich gemacht hab.. Fazit: Lchelnde Gesichter und  nette + interessante Gesprche.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bei Langeweile hab ich einfach Kurven gelesen und die Schwestern gelchert wenn ich was nicht verstanden hab.


Langeweile?
Im Pflegepraktikum? ^^

Ich war da nur zum 8 h krperliche Schwerstarbeit leisten, whrend die Schwestern gut 2 h Pause am Tag gemacht haben.

Naja, sie wussten ja, ich war da.

War zwar immer pnktlich raus und es war auch nur Mo bis Fr, aber die haben jede Sekunde die ich da war aufs uerste ausgenutzt, weil ich praktisch alles an krperlicher Arbeit gemacht hab.


Im Nachgang empfand ich es als die sinnloseste Zeit berhaupt.
Auer Betten schieben, kiloweise schwere Scke heben, das halbe Inventar durch die Klinik wuchten und jeden Tag mehrere Rume von Hand putzen (wurde dort so gemacht, aber normalerweise ham die Schwestern das gemacht - wenn Praktikanten da waren, hat keine einzige Schwestern mit Hand angelegt) hab ich dort nix gemacht.
Jedenfalls nicht auf der Inneren.


In der Chirurgie war's ganz anders.
Dort hat man das Gefhl gehabt die Zeit vergeht nich und ich hab bei etlichen Operationen dabeigestanden.

Allerdings haben die es an anderer Stelle bertrieben: einmal hatten sie so massiven Personalmangel, dass nur ein einziger Ansthesit im Haus war.
Da haben sie mich kurzerhand an dessen Stelle gesetzt. Ich sollte die berwachung bernehmen und im Notfall htte man dann den Ansthesisten angepiept.

Habe dort 7 h ohne Pause gesessen.

Von Seiten der Klinik war das vllig verantwortungslos. Das hab ich allerdings erst im Nachgang so richtig geschnallt. Zum Glck lief jede einzelne OP ohne jedes Problem.

----------


## gixxer-woman

@Kyutrexx: Am Nachmittag war meistens Langeweile angesagt...ab und zu mal ein Toilettengang und das wars dann...Das meiste gab es morgens zu tun. Da war man dann bis zum Mittagessen gut ausgelastet mit waschen, Patienten zu Untersuchungen bringen etc.
Aber wie es bei dir zuging ist ja schon heftig?! Wo gibt's denn bitte sowas?
Ich durfte zwar auch manche Dinge machen die eigentlich nicht erlaubt wren aber die htten auch keine groen Auswirkungen gehabt, wie z.B. leere Infusionen abstpseln. Aber was du erzhlst ist schon ziemlich bedenklich

@stan.:
Ich hab mich mit denen auch am besten verstanden...eine von denen kommt sogar hier aus meinem Ort und die hlt mich immer auf dem Laufenden was da so abgeht, so auch die Info das die "Nervensgen" der Station alle gekndigt haben  :Grinnnss!: 
Und schon war die Stimmung dort viel entspannter...

----------


## Gesocks

Warum arbeiten wenn um einen herum Pause ist?
Die Ansthesie-Aktion ist umwerfend bescheuert...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Warum arbeiten wenn um einen herum Pause ist?
> Die Ansthesie-Aktion ist umwerfend bescheuert...


Htte ich nich gearbeitet, wre die Arbeit liegen geblieben und ich wre lnger dort gewesen.

Ich durfte jeden Tag erst gehen, wenn nichts mehr zu erledigen war.
Die Obermufti-Schwester hat dann immer ne Liste an Dingen abgefragt, ob die erledigt sind (die Liste hatte ich nach 2 Wochen bis in die letzte Faser meines Krpers verinnerlicht) und erst wenn alles abgehakt war ...
Nun, dann kamen noch EKGs verteilen, Blut rumtragen und ggf. Papierkram sortieren.

UND DANN durfte ich gehen.

Nur indem ich zgig und am Stck gearbeitet hab, war ich innerhalb der Zeit.
Htt ich angefangen zu trdeln, htt ich da bis zum Nimmerleinstag geackert.


Da ich vor dem Studium schon etliche Jahre gearbeitet hab, war lediglich die krperliche Komponente neu fr mich.
Von daher war das insgesamt machbar.

Immerhin wusste ich jeden Tag exakt was zu machen war und ich konnte mir die Arbeit im Prinzip so gut wie frei einteilen.
Natrlich gabs immer das typische "knnen Sie mal noch schnell ..." - das hab ich dann irgendwie immer mit reingequetscht.


Mit Pflegepraktikum hatte das allerdings nichts zu tun, da ein sehr groer Teil der Arbeit nicht in den Bereich der Pflege fielen.
Das einzige was ich ber Pflege gelernt habe ist, dass Schwestern fron sind, wenn Pflegepraktikanten da sind.

Es gibt so ne Liste von irgendner Uni, wo man fr sich selbst abhaken kann, was man eigentlich alles im KPP htte lernen sollen.
Sind irgendwie 40 Punkte oder so.
Hab davon 3 Punkte abhaken knnen - den Rest hab ich weder gesehen, noch gemacht.

----------


## Laelya

ich mochte am liebsten die  nachtdienste. die Schwester hat orgakram gemacht und ich hab die medikamente fr den nchsten tag gestellt und was sonst noch so anfiel wurde gemeinsam erledigt. wenns gepiept hat, sind wir abwechseln gegangen. wir waren nach 3 stunden mit allem durch, haben dann pizza bestellt und nen film angemacht  :Grinnnss!: .manchmal kam die nachtschwester der anderen station mit rber und der Diensthabende arzt kam auf einen kaffee vorbei um sich kurz vorzustellen, dass er heute dran ist, oder um uns bescheid zu sagen, dass er sich jetzt hinlegt.
was alles total entspannt.

ich denke es ist wirklich stations abhngig. mein neurologie pflegepraktikum war das beste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## miri05

Ich kann nur die Geburtshilfe empfehlen  :Smilie:  War zuerst auf einer chirurgischen Station, das war nicht wirklich nett. Aber die Geburtshilfe war so toll, dass ich sogar noch lnger dort geblieben bin. Ich habe schon von mehreren Leuten gehrt, dass sie dort so positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben (also auf der Station, nicht im Kreissaal....). Vor allem sind da die meisten Patientinnen echt super gut gelaunt, weil sie ja ein freudiges Ereignis erwarten und meistens eigentlich ja auch nicht krank sind.
Und dann hat man noch diese super schnuckeligen Babys, die man "umherschleifen" kann und ngstliche Papas  :Smilie:

----------


## Nurbanu

> *
> Da ich vor dem Studium schon etliche Jahre gearbeitet hab*, war lediglich die krperliche Komponente neu fr mich.
> Von daher war das insgesamt machbar.


Das ist ja hinglnglich bekannt, und gerade deshalb frage ich mich, wieso du dort nicht deinen Mund aufgemacht hast? Nein sagen und gehen. Was wollen sie dir? Und du warst auch keine leicht einzuschchternde 19/20.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das ist ja hinglnglich bekannt, und gerade deshalb frage ich mich, wieso du dort nicht deinen Mund aufgemacht hast? Nein sagen und gehen. Was wollen sie dir? Und du warst auch keine leicht einzuschchternde 19/20.


Htte ich was gesagt, htte sich rein gar nichts gendert.
Die haben dort immer nach Mglichkeit genau einen Praktikanten und der hat dann immer die Aufgaben so bekommen wie ich.
Haben die dort seit Jahren schon so gemacht.

Natrlich htte ich auch woanders hingehen knnen.

Dann allerdings htte ich fr den Abschnitt nich die volle Zeit gehabt und das wr bld gewesen.



Andererseits konnte ich im Prinzip meinen ganzen Tag so gut wie selbst gestalten.
Da ich wusste was ich zu machen habe, gab es keine langen (und unntigen) Diskussionen darber, was es nun heute zu machen gbe.
Der Ablauf war eigentlich immer gleich - die Reihenfolge war hingegen nicht ganz so wichtig (das zu erklren, wrde einen Roman erfordern ^^).

Im Prinzip war's dann im Endeffekt wie ichs schon kannte: alles selbst einteilen und keiner fummelt mir rein.

Da war ich dann - auch wenns Knochenarbeit war - auf lange Sicht irgendwie doch nicht ganz bse drber.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Erzhl doch nicht solch einen Kse, wenn du hier rumtnst die Arbeit des Ansthesisten gemacht zu haben, dann drfte es wohl schon eine Ttigkeit sein, bei der man als Praktikant sagen kann "Nein, danke"! Als Praktikant kann man immer sagen "traue ich mir nicht zu", bei so ziemlich jeder Ttigkeit ausser dem Putzen....

----------


## Nurbanu

Ein Wechsel ist gar nicht ntig. Wenn sie nur einen Praktikanten haben und dieser nicht die ganze Arbeit erledigt, dann gibt es genau ZWEI Mglichkeiten:
- die Arbeit bleibt liegen
oder
- die Schwestern machen es selbst.

Du bist nicht fr grottenhaft schlechte Organisation zustndig/verantwortlich. Wer unbezahlte Praktikanten wie angestellte Arbeitnehmer behandelt, ist selbst schuld, wenn es nicht reibungslos luft.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wer Aufgaben bernimmt, von denen er wei, dass er dazu nicht ausgebildet ist und sie eigentlich nicht bernehmen kann,  den trifft im Schadensfall ein bernahmeverschulden. Aufgaben abzulehnen,  denen man sich nicht gewachsen fhlt, ist eine Pflicht (Remonstrationspflicht!).

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Erzhl doch nicht solch einen Kse, wenn du hier rumtnst die Arbeit des Ansthesisten gemacht zu haben, dann drfte es wohl schon eine Ttigkeit sein, bei der man als Praktikant sagen kann "Nein, danke"! Als Praktikant kann man immer sagen "traue ich mir nicht zu", bei so ziemlich jeder Ttigkeit ausser dem Putzen....


Die Ansthesiesache war auf der Chirurgie.

Die krperliche schwere Arbeit auf der Inneren.


Auerdem hab ich nicht "getnt", die Arbeit des Ansthesisten gemacht zu haben.
Man hat mich an dessen Platz gesetzt.

Da ich im 2. Semster war, hab ich Kurven angestarrt, von denen ich nichts verstand.
Also komm mal wieder runter, halt die Fe still und dann berleg zweimal, bevor du postest.




> Du bist nicht fr grottenhaft schlechte Organisation zustndig/verantwortlich. Wer unbezahlte Praktikanten wie angestellte Arbeitnehmer behandelt, ist selbst schuld, wenn es nicht reibungslos luft.


Ja.
Keine Frage.

Allerdings wirkte es mir nicht so, dass ohne Praktikanten der Laden nicht luft.
Eher im Sinne von: ohne Praktikanten, mssen sie richtig arbeiten - mit eben nicht unbedingt.


Naja, Schwamm drunter ...

Die Zeit ist berstanden, aber ich beneide jeden drum, der dank Ausbildung oder dergleichen drumherum kam ^^.




> Wer Aufgaben bernimmt, von denen er wei, dass er dazu nicht ausgebildet ist und sie eigentlich nicht bernehmen kann, den trifft im Schadensfall ein bernahmeverschulden. Aufgaben abzulehnen, denen man sich nicht gewachsen fhlt, ist eine Pflicht (Remonstrationspflicht!).


Ja danke fr den Hinweis, das wei ich auch.

Mir war allerdings erst im Nachgang klar, was ich dort gemacht hab. 
Sonst htt ich vermutlich auch was gesagt.

Ich hatte vorher noch nie n OP von innen gesehen und wurde dort hingesetzt, dann hat man mir n paar Vitalparameter gezeigt und gesagt "achte auf diese und jene Zahlen", blablubb O2-Sttigung, blablubb Atemvolumen usw.


Nur des formalen wegen: ich habe die Aufgabe im guten Glauben bernommen, daher htte mich keine Schuld getroffen.
Dem armen Hund, der da aber unter meiner fachunkundigen Kontrolle sonstwie nach Luft geschnappt htte, htte es wenig gentzt, dass die Schuld bei wem anders lag.

----------


## McDbel

> Allerdings haben die es an anderer Stelle bertrieben: einmal hatten sie so massiven Personalmangel, dass nur ein einziger Ansthesit im Haus war. Da haben sie mich kurzerhand an dessen Stelle gesetzt. Ich sollte die berwachung bernehmen und im Notfall htte man dann den Ansthesisten angepiept. Habe dort 7 h ohne Pause gesessen. Von Seiten der Klinik war das vllig verantwortungslos. Das hab ich allerdings erst im Nachgang so richtig geschnallt. Zum Glck lief jede einzelne OP ohne jedes Problem.


Das verstehe ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht und gebe Coxy-Baby da Recht... Da Du schon ein paar Monde lter bist, wie Du ja selbst immer schreibst, httest Du eigentlich die Reife besitzen mssen, um in diesem Fall "Nein, Danke!" zu sagen, oder?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das sehe ich auch so. Entweder du bist so lebenserfahren, dass du weit was du kannst und dafr auch eintreten kannst; oder du bist jung und weit es nicht besser. Beides passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.

----------


## Miss_H

> Das sehe ich auch so. Entweder du bist so lebenserfahren, dass du weit was du kannst und dafr auch eintreten kannst; oder du bist jung und weit es nicht besser. Beides passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


Dazu fllt mir nur ein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWUJvTyl-m4

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das sehe ich auch so. Entweder du bist so lebenserfahren, dass du weit was du kannst und dafr auch eintreten kannst; oder du bist jung und weit es nicht besser. Beides passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


Nochmal: ich war vorher noch nie in einem OP und hatte keinen Schimmer, wer dort was macht.

Man sagte mir ja auch nicht: "ersetzen Sie mal den Ansthesisten".

Das klang eher etwas harmloser ... irgendwie im Sinne von "knnten Sie mal in den OP gehen und dort ein bisschen mithelfen" oder so hnlich.

Dann sa ich auf diesem gemtlichen Stuhl und sollte auf Vitalzeichen starren. 

Erst spter sagte man mir, dass dort sonst der Ansthesist sitzt.


Als ich das gehrt hab, fiel mir die Kinnlade runter ...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

In welcher Bude ist das denn so? Uni?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> In welcher Bude ist das denn so? Uni?


Oh Gott nein ^^.

Zum Glck gibts in Magdeburg und anderen Stdten gengend Auswahl an weiteren Kliniken, aus deren Pool ich schpfen konnte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hehe durfte heute zum ersten mal blut abnehmen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jay Kay

> Hehe durfte heute zum ersten mal blut abnehmen.


Neid...

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich Infusionen abnehmen und Nadeln ziehen darf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hehe durfte heute zum ersten mal blut abnehmen.


Glaub mir, das du wirst du schnell berhaben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stephan0815

Na, warte mal ab, ich hab mich heute ner Praktikantin vorgestellt, die gemeint hat, sie mchte auch Medizin studieren. Hab gemeint, da sie mich doch bitte zupfen soll, von wegen Blutabnahme. Das ist momentan ihr einziger Lichtblick, neben PPK, also die findet das momentan echt spannend.   :hmmm...:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Neid...
> 
> Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich Infusionen abnehmen und Nadeln ziehen darf


HALLOO?! seit mal froh ber alles medizinische was ihr im PFLEGEpraktikum machen drft.
ich darf nach fast einem Jahr GuK-Ausbildung in keinster Weise Blutabnehmen oder Nadeln ziehen und Infusionen wenn dann nur abstpseln und das auch nur, wenns unbedingt sein muss.
Also Ruhe hier  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kajsa

> Pro Monat sollten es 21-22 Arbeitstage und 8-9 freie Tage sein. Aktuell luft es bei dir eher auf 24 Arbeits- und 6 freie Tage hinaus und das wre nicht ok.


Und was ist, wenn ich dir erzhle, dass ich mindestens fnf Kliniken im Umkreis kenne, die Praktikanten normal in eine 38,5-Stunden-Woche einteilen und diese so arbeiten wie die anderen Schwestern, nmlich bis zu 12 Tage am Stck mit maximal sechs freien Tagen im Monat? 

Ich habe keine einizige Klinik in zumutbarer Reichweite gefunden, die solche Konditionen fr Praktikanten hat wie du sie beschreibst.

----------


## bugger

Bei all den Elendsgeschichten: Ich messe Blutzucker auf meiner Station unter Aufsicht... Wer bietet weniger?^^

----------


## Jay Kay

> unter Aufsicht...


Wie geil  :Big Grin:  
Du knntest den Patienten ja verbluten lassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## gixxer-woman

> Und was ist, wenn ich dir erzhle, dass ich mindestens fnf Kliniken im Umkreis kenne, die Praktikanten normal in eine 38,5-Stunden-Woche einteilen und diese so arbeiten wie die anderen Schwestern, nmlich bis zu 12 Tage am Stck mit maximal sechs freien Tagen im Monat? 
> 
> Ich habe keine einizige Klinik in zumutbarer Reichweite gefunden, die solche Konditionen fr Praktikanten hat wie du sie beschreibst.


Bei mir war es aber auch recht entspannt...Arbeiten von Mo-Fr von 07.30-15.30Uhr, WE frei. Wenn ich mal nen Tag frei brauchte war das auch kein Problem, dann wurde dafr der Samstag oder Sonntag gearbeitet. Feierabend war immer pnktlich...teilweise wurde man sogar daran erinnert wenn man noch 10 Minuten lnger da war um was fertig zu machen!  :Top:

----------


## bugger

> Wie geil  
> Du knntest den Patienten ja verbluten lassen


Dachte ich mir auch^^

Naja, KPP halt, mssen alle durch, ich sehe das als Art Initiationsritus in die Medizin^^ 3 Monate der Mega-Knecht, um dann spter nur noch der Knecht der rzte zu sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## black_night

Also ich schildere mal meine Erfahrungen: das Pflegepraktikum war weitestgehend recht monoton und langweilig. Die Arbeiten beschrnkten sich auf Infusionsstnder abwischen (da kam ich der Infusion am nahsten), Botengnge, Vitalzeichen messen, essen verteilen und anreichen, Pat. auf Toilette bringen und subern und das ganze 3 Monate lang. Da es sich bei meiner Station um eine interdisziplinre Privatstation handelte, hab ich nicht mal Stationsrzte auf der Station gehabt und somit auch nicht wirklich medizinisches gesehen. Die Visiten wurden morgens von den Chefrzten abgehalten, die niemanden dabei haben wollten, da sie ihre Ruhe zum nachdenken haben wollten. Diagnostik fand in der Funktionsdiagnostik statt, wo ich nicht bleiben konnte, da ich auf Station arbeiten musste. Arbeitszeiten waren keine Sonderzeiten, sondern ganz normaler Schichtplan, wie die anderen Schwestern auch (lediglich Nachtdienst musste ich nicht machen, also nur Frh- und Sptschicht). 12 Tage am Stck arbeiten waren keine Seltenheit. Aber, das muss man fairerweise auch erwhnen, die Schwestern waren nett zu mir und halfen mit, insbesondere bei schwereren Pat.. Ich wurde also nicht ins kalte Wasser geschubst oder extrem ausgenutzt. 

Fazit: Das Pflegepraktikum so wie es ist Bedarf einer berarbeitung: Soweit ich wei gibt es ja einen unverbindlichen Katalog, was man sehen und machen sollte. Diesen Katalog sollte man verbindlich machen, sodass sich jedes Krankenhaus dran halten muss. Viele sehen und machen nmlich nicht mal einen Bruchteil des Katalogs und werden einfach als kostenlose Arbeitskraft behandelt.  
Es kam hier im Forum auch das Argument, dass viele Schwestern ihre eigene Arbeit machen mssen und keine Zeit haben, diese Dinge den Studenten zu zeigen. Dazu sag ich hier ganz klar, das diese Stationen, dann auch keine Pflegepraktikanten aufnehmen drfen. Das Pflegepraktikum ist ein Teil der medizinischen Ausbildung bei der nun mal anstatt der rzte und Professoren, die Pflegekrfte die Lehre bernehmen. Wir sollen hier Pflege lernen (auch wenn's nur absolute Grundzge sind) und nicht den Schwestern die niedere Arbeit abnehmen und sie entlasten!

Auerdem bekommt man durch dieses Praktikum auch gar keinen Einblick in den Stationsablauf der rzte, was ich sehr schade finde, da viele, eben jenes Praktikum machen um einen Einblick zu erhaschen und um rauszufinden, ob der Beruf wirklich was fr einen ist. 
Mein Pflegepraktikum hab ich im Mrz vollstndig beendet. Zurzeit mach ich ein rein medizinisches Praktikum in der Inneren (Zeit sinnvoll verwenden bis ich mein Studienplatz kriege) und ich muss sagen, das ist einfach ein riesiger Unterschied. Die Frh- und Mittagkonferenz, Rntgenbesprechungen, Tumorkonferenzen und das rzte viel Zeit mit Briefe schreiben etc. verwenden, kriegt man als normaler Pflegepraktikant nicht wirklich mit und diese Dinge sind hoch interessant mal zu sehen. 
Und fr einen persnlich bringt es auch viel mehr: Ich darf Blutentnahmen vollkommen selbtstndig machen, lerne wie man Venlen legt, wie man Ekg's anlegt, bin bei der Aufnahme der Pat. in der Liegendaufnahme dabei, Visiten mach ich ganz normal mit, bin bei Untersuchungen dabei (heute interessante Notgastroskopie, ein Mann hat einen Nagel verschluckt, der musste rausgefischt werden) und das alles hab ich in 2 Tagen miterlebt (gestern hat's Praktikum angefangen) und ich bin weitestgehend frei, was ich mache und wo ich hingehe. 

Das man im Pflegepraktikum, das nicht einfach die ganze Zeit machen kann ist klar, aber zumindest mal eine Woche, wo man das mal erlebt, wre schn fr die Studenten.

----------


## *katrinchen*

Heute war der schlimmste Tag im KPP, den ich je erlebt habe. Leider war ich so dumm und habe beim Abendessen austeilen zwei Tablette inklusive der sich darauf befindenden Tabletten vertauscht, weil die Schrift auf den Zetteln so unleserlich war und die Namen sich sehr hnlich sind. Und leider hat der eine Patient auch sofort die Tabletten geschluckt, die wohl nicht ganz ungefhrlich waren...:O es wurde sofort der Arzt angerufen, EKG, Vitalzeichenberwachung usw. Ich hatte echt Angst und war total fertig. Aber die Schwestern waren nett und meinten ich solle mir keinen Kopf machen, eigentlich htten sie mir jedes Tablett anreichen mssen und mir sagen mssen wo es hin soll usw. Naja, der Zustand des Mannes hat sich zum Glck nicht verndert, aber ich hab echt Angst, dass heute Nacht was passiert...:/

----------


## Kyutrexx

Der Fehler passiert dir kein zweites Mal.

Beim nchsten Mal fragst du sicherlich nach, wenn du was nicht lesen kannst oder unsicher bist, was wo hin soll.

Durchaus mglich dass was passiert.
Wichtig ist jetzt, dass dir sowas nicht nochmal passiert. Nach dem ersten Schock von heute wird das aber vermutlich nicht der Fall sein.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hey katrinchen mach dich jetzt nicht verrckt. Du bist nicht die erste, der sowas passiert ist. Ich selber habe auch schon so einen Fall mitbekommen und es passiert sicher viel fters als man denkt - leider. Es ist gut, dass es aufgefallen ist und sofort die richtigen Schritte eingeleitet wurden. Weit du denn welche Tabletten der Patient genommen hat? Falls heute Nacht noch irgendwas sein sollte ist das Personal sensibilisiert und wei woran es liegt. Dann knnen entsprechende Manahmen ergriffen werden. Klar ist das ein Fehler, der nicht passieren sollte aber dennoch manchmal passiert. Fhl dich gedckt, kann mir vorstellen, wie es dir geht!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Sticks

> Also ich schildere mal meine Erfahrungen: das Pflegepraktikum war weitestgehend recht monoton und langweilig. Die Arbeiten beschrnkten sich auf Infusionsstnder abwischen (da kam ich der Infusion am nahsten), Botengnge, Vitalzeichen messen, essen verteilen und anreichen, Pat. auf Toilette bringen und subern und das ganze 3 Monate lang. Da es sich bei meiner Station um eine interdisziplinre Privatstation handelte, hab ich nicht mal Stationsrzte auf der Station gehabt und somit auch nicht wirklich medizinisches gesehen. Die Visiten wurden morgens von den Chefrzten abgehalten, die niemanden dabei haben wollten, da sie ihre Ruhe zum nachdenken haben wollten. Diagnostik fand in der Funktionsdiagnostik statt, wo ich nicht bleiben konnte, da ich auf Station arbeiten musste. Arbeitszeiten waren keine Sonderzeiten, sondern ganz normaler Schichtplan, wie die anderen Schwestern auch (lediglich Nachtdienst musste ich nicht machen, also nur Frh- und Sptschicht). 12 Tage am Stck arbeiten waren keine Seltenheit. Aber, das muss man fairerweise auch erwhnen, die Schwestern waren nett zu mir und halfen mit, insbesondere bei schwereren Pat.. Ich wurde also nicht ins kalte Wasser geschubst oder extrem ausgenutzt. 
> 
> Fazit: Das Pflegepraktikum so wie es ist Bedarf einer berarbeitung: Soweit ich wei gibt es ja einen unverbindlichen Katalog, was man sehen und machen sollte. Diesen Katalog sollte man verbindlich machen, sodass sich jedes Krankenhaus dran halten muss. Viele sehen und machen nmlich nicht mal einen Bruchteil des Katalogs und werden einfach als kostenlose Arbeitskraft behandelt.  
> Es kam hier im Forum auch das Argument, dass viele Schwestern ihre eigene Arbeit machen mssen und keine Zeit haben, diese Dinge den Studenten zu zeigen. Dazu sag ich hier ganz klar, das diese Stationen, dann auch keine Pflegepraktikanten aufnehmen drfen. Das Pflegepraktikum ist ein Teil der medizinischen Ausbildung bei der nun mal anstatt der rzte und Professoren, die Pflegekrfte die Lehre bernehmen. Wir sollen hier Pflege lernen (auch wenn's nur absolute Grundzge sind) und nicht den Schwestern die niedere Arbeit abnehmen und sie entlasten!
> 
> Auerdem bekommt man durch dieses Praktikum auch gar keinen Einblick in den Stationsablauf der rzte, was ich sehr schade finde, da viele, eben jenes Praktikum machen um einen Einblick zu erhaschen und um rauszufinden, ob der Beruf wirklich was fr einen ist. 
> Mein Pflegepraktikum hab ich im Mrz vollstndig beendet. Zurzeit mach ich ein rein medizinisches Praktikum in der Inneren (Zeit sinnvoll verwenden bis ich mein Studienplatz kriege) und ich muss sagen, das ist einfach ein riesiger Unterschied. Die Frh- und Mittagkonferenz, Rntgenbesprechungen, Tumorkonferenzen und das rzte viel Zeit mit Briefe schreiben etc. verwenden, kriegt man als normaler Pflegepraktikant nicht wirklich mit und diese Dinge sind hoch interessant mal zu sehen. 
> Und fr einen persnlich bringt es auch viel mehr: Ich darf Blutentnahmen vollkommen selbtstndig machen, lerne wie man Venlen legt, wie man Ekg's anlegt, bin bei der Aufnahme der Pat. in der Liegendaufnahme dabei, Visiten mach ich ganz normal mit, bin bei Untersuchungen dabei (heute interessante Notgastroskopie, ein Mann hat einen Nagel verschluckt, der musste rausgefischt werden) und das alles hab ich in 2 Tagen miterlebt (gestern hat's Praktikum angefangen) und ich bin weitestgehend frei, was ich mache und wo ich hingehe. 
> 
> Das man im Pflegepraktikum, das nicht einfach die ganze Zeit machen kann ist klar, aber zumindest mal eine Woche, wo man das mal erlebt, wre schn fr die Studenten.




Und es ist immer noch ein PFLEGEpraktikum! Das wird nicht wirklich helfen um zu sehen ob der Job als Arzt was fr einen ist. Dann sollte man ein Arztpraktikum machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wirklich? Ein Fullquote einer A4 Seite fr nen Zweizeiler? Strt kaum den Lesefluss...

@katrinchen: Locker bleiben, rgerlich wenns passiert, die wenigsten Tabletten bringen Patienten um, also versuch zu entspannen  :hmmm...:  Alles wird gut.

----------


## Schubbe

Ich wollts grade schreiben. Es fehlte nur noch das "HOLY WALL OF TEXT...." :>

----------


## Joyanne

Hach ja, 2 Monate KPP auf der Unfallchirurgie.

Das mit den Tabletten ist mir Gott sei dank noch nicht passiert, aber htte fast ner Patientin Essen reingebracht, die nchtern bleiben sollte fr ne OP... 
Das ist ja eh immer so ein Thema... manche Patienten kapieren einfach nicht, dass nchtern nchtern heit und wollen dann am liebsten den ganzen Tag diskutieren...
Vor ein paar Tagen war da mal wieder so eine Frau. Konnte einfach nicht glauben, dass sie bis 15 Uhr nichts zu essen bekommt und nur ganz wenig Wasser trinken darf. Als ich ihr gesagt habe, dass ich ihr nichts zu essen bringen kann, ist sie richtig bse geworden... 
"kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich hier hungern muss!"
"dann bringen Sie mir wenigstens einen Tee!"
"Was, nicht mal einen Tee darf ich trinken? Das ist doch Schwachsinn! Bei so einem kleinen Eingriff! Das ist doch anatomisch und medizinisch gar nicht notwendig, das wei man doch inzwischen!"

Ich kann diese pesudo-besserwisserischen Patienten gar nicht leiden, auch wenn ich im Studium noch nicht weit genug bin, um da wissenschaftlich fundierte Antworten zu geben...

----------


## roxolana

> Aber ich musste feststellen, dass wir Praktikanten noch nicht mal an unterster Stelle standen. Was ich eigentlich am traurigsten fand war, dass die Reinigungskrfte (die dort von einer Fremdfirma angestellt waren zum Betten machen, Essen austeilen, Zimmer reinigen etc.) ziemlich oft "angemacht" wurden und bei jeder Kleinigkeit ber sie geschimpft wurde.
> Ein Mal wurde sogar eine der Krfte whrend einer Visite ins Zimmer gerufen und vor versammelter Mannschaft rund gemacht. Das war echt unterste Schublade und gehrt da einfach nicht hin! Und das alles wegen eines Kaffeeflecks


Das stimmt... die Reinigungskrfte sind noch schlimmer dran, als die Praktikanten. Ich hab mich whrend meines Praktikums ziemlich gut mit einer Reinigungskraft angefreundet, wenns mal wieder schlimm war, konnte ich mich bei ihr ausheulen und zum Ende haben wir uns beide gegenseitig sogar ein kleines Abschiedsprsent gegnnt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Darf jetzt auch Bauchspritzen geben..langsam glaub ich, dass die Schwestern selber nich wissen, was ich so rein rechtlich darf und was nicht.^^ Spritzen darf ich geben, aber Infusionen abstpseln nicht?

----------


## Kandra

> Darf jetzt auch Bauchspritzen geben..langsam glaub ich, dass die Schwestern selber nich wissen, was ich so rein rechtlich darf und was nicht.^^ Spritzen darf ich geben, aber Infusionen abstpseln nicht?


Bei mir kam das auch immer total auf denjenigen an, mit dem ich grad unterwegs war. Gab Schwestern, da durfte ich quasi nix ausser Vitalzeichen messen und bei einem Pfleger und der Praxisanleiterin durfte ich (unter Aufsicht) alles machen. Ausser Infusionen abstpseln, das ist irgendwie heilig ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ausser Infusionen abstpseln, das ist irgendwie heilig ^^


Mist, der heilige Bund der Schwesternschaft wurde enttarnt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Mist, der heilige Bund der Schwesternschaft wurde enttarnt!


Oh wie cool, dann wurde ich ja in beiden KPPs voll eingeweiht. Da hie es bei beiden Stationen immer nur: "Ach, der/die klingelt nur, weil die Infusion durch ist. Geh doch mal abstpseln."  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Oh wie cool, dann wurde ich ja in beiden KPPs voll eingeweiht. Da hie es bei beiden Stationen immer nur: "Ach, der/die klingelt nur, weil die Infusion durch ist. Geh doch mal abstpseln."


Vielleicht gehrten die Scwhestern dort zu einer abtrnnigen Sekte, die allein das Anhngen von Infusionen als heilig betrachtet...

----------


## Rhiannon

> Vielleicht gehrten die Scwhestern dort zu einer abtrnnigen Sekte, die allein das Anhngen von Infusionen als heilig betrachtet...


Durfte ich nach ner Weile auch. Auch egal, ob Antibiose, Jono, NaCl + irgendwas.... Und richten durfte ich das Zeug auch selber. Anscheinend wirke ich seeeeeehr vertrauenswrdig auf Schwestern.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Durfte ich nach ner Weile auch. Auch egal, ob Antibiose, Jono, NaCl + irgendwas.... Und richten durfte ich das Zeug auch selber. Anscheinend wirke ich seeeeeehr vertrauenswrdig auf Schwestern.


Hmm, vllt bist du auch die Reinkarnation von Agnes Karll  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stan.

> Hmm, vllt bist du auch die Reinkarnation von Agnes Karll


Dann bin ich das mnnliche Pendant dazu, ich durfte das Erwhnte nmlich auch alles  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Dann bin ich das mnnliche Pendant dazu, ich durfte das Erwhnte nmlich auch alles


Ich glaub, mnnliche "Pflege-Helden" gibt es bislang nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Fox

> Und es ist immer noch ein PFLEGEpraktikum! Das wird nicht wirklich helfen um zu sehen ob der Job als Arzt was fr einen ist. Dann sollte man ein Arztpraktikum machen


Und das ist eben das Eigenartige. Das Pflegepraktikum soll dem Praktikanten vor dem (oder whrend des) Studium(s) einen Einblick in die Arbeit der Pflege und die Stationsablufe bieten. Aber mal im Ernst, wozu sind da drei Monate ntig? Wie es in der Pflege generell luft, wei man nach zwei Wochen, sptestens aber einem Monat. Alles andere ist langweilig und monoton und man wird doch eigtl. nur als Arbeitskraft missbraucht.

Also entweder Pflegepraktikum verkrzen (ein Monat) *oder* die Ziele erweitern, also ein Monat Pflege und ein weiterer Monat (oder auch zwei), in dem man den rzten zugeteilt wird, mal fter im OP steht, regelmig bei Visiten mitgeht, Untersuchungen sieht usw. Also so eine Art _Famulatur Light_.

Natrlich lernt man je nach Einstellung des Personals auch im KPP viel, darf mit zu OPs usw., aber warum das Ganze nicht direkt verpflichtend regeln?

----------


## Sticks

Wie eine Station richtig luft weisst du erst nachdem du selber mal eine geleitet hast oder sehr intensiv in ALLES eingebunden worden bist. Das du als Praktikant fr deinen Aufgabenbereich vielleicht auch nach einem Monat einen berblick hast will ich gar nicht abstreiten. 
Und auch von der OP hast du nach einigen Tagen keine Ahnung! Da msstest du vll drei Wochen drin sein um dir einen groben Plan zu machen wie es abluft ohne auch nur irgendwelche Kompetenzen zu haben, immerhin fehlt auch das theoretische Wissen. Nur mal eben einen Tag ist zwar eine nette Abwechslung, bringt aber nichts. Und du solltest dann auch smtliche Funktionsbereiche mit einschlieen und nicht nur den OP weil`s in der letzten TV-Serie so cool rber kam.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es heit ja auch "Einblick in die Pflege bekommen" und nicht "smtliches Wissen, das eine Pflegekraft hat aneignen und alles knnen, was auch eine Pflegekraft kann". Und fr nen Einblick ist ein Monat mehr als ausreichend.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Das mit der Verkrzung des Pflegepraktikums war ja bei der nderung der Approbationsordnung 2012 im Gesprch.

Aber es wurde abgeschmettert.

Hier und da war zu lesen, dass die Krankenhuser Sturm gelaufen sind, weil sie bei verkrztem Pflegepraktikum weniger kostenlose Arbeitskrfte zur Verfgung htten.


Offiziell hie es natrlich, die 3 Monate wren ntig damit man gengend Einblick hat blablabla.

Wer's glaubt ...

----------


## Mr. Fox

> Wie eine Station richtig luft weisst du erst nachdem du selber mal eine geleitet hast oder sehr intensiv in ALLES eingebunden worden bist.


Ja natrlich, aber dieses Detailwissen wird doch gar nicht erwartet. Es geht schlielich um einen generellen Einblick.




> Das du als Praktikant fr deinen Aufgabenbereich vielleicht auch nach einem Monat einen berblick hast will ich gar nicht abstreiten.


Exakt, und mehr wird ja eigtl. auch nicht erwartet.




> Und auch von der OP hast du nach einigen Tagen keine Ahnung! Da msstest du vll drei Wochen drin sein um dir einen groben Plan zu machen wie es abluft ohne auch nur irgendwelche Kompetenzen zu haben, immerhin fehlt auch das theoretische Wissen.


Natrlich, aber es liegt mehr im Beruf der rztlichen Ttigkeit und vermittelt einen besseren Eindruck von dem, was man spter als Arzt so alles machen kann/muss, vor allem weil man im OP ja meistens mit mehreren rzten steht, die sich dann die Zeit nehmen einiges zu erklren.




> Nur mal eben einen Tag ist zwar eine nette Abwechslung, bringt aber nichts. Und du solltest dann auch smtliche Funktionsbereiche mit einschlieen und nicht nur den OP weil`s in der letzten TV-Serie so cool rber kam.


Habe den OP nur als eines Beispiel von mehreren Beispielen genannt (Visiten, Untersuchungen etc.).

----------


## Sticks

> Natrlich, aber es liegt mehr im Beruf der rztlichen Ttigkeit und vermittelt einen besseren Eindruck von dem, was man spter als Arzt so alles machen kann/muss, vor allem weil man im OP ja meistens mit mehreren rzten steht, die sich dann die Zeit nehmen einiges zu erklren.


Sicher hast du recht, und die meisten rzte erklren gerne. Aber wenn du wirklich was lernen willst lsst du dir das von einem Pfleger erklren, und dann auch von Vorne bis Ende. Der Operateur wird nicht viel Zeit haben um dir alles zu erklren und nur einzelne Happen sind zwar nett, aber schlielich ist doch ein grerer berblick vorteilhafter. Das ein Arzt bei einer OP ungewaschen im Saal steht um einen Praktikanten etwas zu erklren hab ich noch nie erlebt. Zudem kennen die Chirurgen den Ablauf im gesamten OP-Trackt nicht! Das kann dir auch nur ein Pfleger vermitteln, die Schnitt-Naht Zeit ist ja nur ein Teil des ganzen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Der Operateur wird nicht viel Zeit haben um dir alles zu erklren und nur einzelne Happen sind zwar nett, aber schlielich ist doch ein grerer berblick vorteilhafter. Das ein Arzt bei einer OP ungewaschen im Saal steht um einen Praktikanten etwas zu erklren hab ich noch nie erlebt.


Das folgende ist dann sicherlich die Ausnahme:

Als ich in der Chirurgie im KPP war, hab ich etliche OPs gesehen. 

In allen Fllen ging es immer in etwa so ab (waren mehrere verschiedene Operateure): "Ah, der Student ist da".
Vermutlich waren sie es gewohnt, dass dort normalerweise Leute ihr KPP vor dem Studium machen.

Dann gings los ...
Erst hat mich der Ansthesist zu sich geholt und erstmal die Vorbereitung erklrt. Nachdem der durch war, hat der Operateur dann gesagt: "na dann schauen Sie sich das mal an" und hat angefangen zu erklren. 
Zwischendurch hat eine Schwester mal noch was zum Ablauf erklrt.

Der Operateur hat die ganze OP ber den gesamten Ablauf erklrt, was er gerade macht, warum (Indikation usw.) und viel klinisches dazu erzhlt.
Hin und wieder wurde ich n bisschen "testiert" und nach Anatomie und Physiologie gefragt.

Bei den Augen OPs durfte ich sogar mit durchs Mikroskop whrend der OP gucken (das war so ein Teil, wo mehrere Okulare von mehreren Seiten dran waren).

Der Handchirurg z.B. hat angeboten, dass ich die Klammern halte wenn ich mchte.

Am Ende gings dann nochmal zum Ansthesisten und der oder die hat mir dann nochmal was zur Ausleitung erzhlt.


Die wollten mich da gar nicht mehr aus den OPs rauslassen ^^.
Hatten alle ziemlich viel Spa und Freude daran, mir das alles zu erzhlen.
Hab in der Zeit einige OPs mehrfach gesehen und trotzdem haben sie mir auch beim wiederholten Male nochmal alles so erzhlt, als wre es das erste Mal.


Hatte mich selbst erstaunt und ist DEFINITIV eine Ausnahme.

Da ich andererseits auch auf der pflegerischen Seite die ganze OP Vor- und Nachbereitung mit gemacht hab, blieb da schon einiges haften.


War n guter Monat (Rest war Innere) in dem das so lief.

----------


## Sticks

Ich glaube da hast du echt viel Glck gehabt.

----------


## Tiara

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob das LPA Bayern ein Krankenpflegepraktikum in einem psychiatrischen Zentrum (gehrt aber zu einem Krankenhaus) problemlos anerkannt? Bin auf der Seite nicht so wirklich schlau geworden.

----------


## Anatom90

> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob das LPA Bayern ein Krankenpflegepraktikum in einem psychiatrischen Zentrum (gehrt aber zu einem Krankenhaus) problemlos anerkannt? Bin auf der Seite nicht so wirklich schlau geworden.


Knnte schwierig werden!
Kenne viele die in Mnchen auch in einer Psychiatrie ihr KPP gemacht haben und es anerkannt bekommen haben! Aber von anderen hrt man dann wieder was anderes!
Am besten dort anrufen oder ne mail schreiben und nachfragen!

----------


## Tiara

Danke dir!  :Smilie: 
Werde da morgen direkt mal anfragen.

----------


## fleur10

hallo ihr lieben,
hab heute von jemand gehrt man knnte sich angeblich nur 1 monat kpp vor studienbegin anrechnen lassen. stimmt das?

----------


## Qui

Nein. Alles, was du nach dem Abitur machst, zhlt.

----------


## Nurbanu

Nein.

----------


## fleur10

ok gut. war heute leicht verunsichert..danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## Stan.

Da gibts eh recht komische Gerchte, die PDL beim letzten Praktikum hat mich gefragt, ob ich mir wirklich ganz ganz sicher bin, dass man das Praktikum aufsplitten darf.. sie dachte man msste die 90 Tage am Stck ableisten.

----------


## gixxer-woman

> Nein. Alles, was du nach dem Abitur machst, zhlt.


Stimmt glaub ich auch nicht ganz...es darf nicht mehr als 2 Jahre zurckliegen wenn man mit dem Studium beginnt mein ich...
Aber das regelt jedes LPA auch etwas anders

----------


## Qui

Stimmt, daran habe ich gerade garnicht gedacht

----------


## WiWi18

Weiss jemand, wie das mit dem Zweitstudium fr Zweitstudenten aussieht? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Weiss jemand, wie das mit dem Zweitstudium fr Zweitstudenten aussieht? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten?


Bezglich KPP oder was meinst du?


Normalerweise luft das alles so wie bei den Erststudenten. Zumindest wr mir bisher kein Unterschied aufgefallen (abgesehen davon, dass ich mir zwei Sachen anrechnen lassen konnte)

----------


## WiWi18

> Bezglich KPP oder was meinst du?
> 
> 
> Normalerweise luft das alles so wie bei den Erststudenten. Zumindest wr mir bisher kein Unterschied aufgefallen (abgesehen davon, dass ich mir zwei Sachen anrechnen lassen konnte)


Man kanns also auch vor oder whrend des Erststudiums machen?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Man kanns also auch vor oder whrend des Erststudiums machen?



Hab ich jetzt nicht gemacht, aber ich wrde sagen ja. Kenne nur die Regelung, dass es nach dem Abi sein muss.

----------


## Kajsa

Original so von der Stationsleitung gehrt: "Ich kenne einen Doktor, der hat Medizin studiert, weil er die Krankenpflegeausbildung nicht geschafft hat. Die ist nmlich in weiten Teilen anspruchsvoller als das Studium."

----------


## Mr. Fox

> Original so von der Stationsleitung gehrt: "Ich kenne einen Doktor, der hat Medizin studiert, weil er die Krankenpflegeausbildung nicht geschafft hat. Die ist nmlich in weiten Teilen anspruchsvoller als das Studium."


Nichts gegen die Krankenpflege, aber DAS halte ich fr einen schlechten Scherz ;)

----------


## Kajsa

Bei manchen Lstereien auf Station fllt es schwer, sich mit Kommentaren zurckzuhalten.

Toll auch:

* "Ich hab' mein' Kindan verboten, zu studian. Die solln schnell ihr eignes Geld verdien', dat is' dat Beste, wat es gibt!"

* "Wenn der Chef operiert, ist es hinterher schlimmer als vorher."

* "Dr. XY kann sich nichtmal vernnftige Schuhe und ein gutes Rasierwasser leisten."

* "Ach, Gymnasiasten... und Abiturienten... keine Ahnung vom richtigen Leben. Manche knnen noch nichtmal splen."

* "Wer hier arbeiten will, braucht einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Viele Studenten haben den nicht."

----------


## Pupskopf

> * "Wer hier arbeiten will, braucht einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Viele Studenten haben den nicht."


Die Aussage ist bei manchen Kollegen so falsch ja nicht...

----------


## Kajsa

Wie gut, dass Krankenschwestern die Krone der Schpfung darstellen. ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Original so von der Stationsleitung gehrt: "Ich kenne einen Doktor, der hat Medizin studiert, weil er die Krankenpflegeausbildung nicht geschafft hat. Die ist nmlich in weiten Teilen anspruchsvoller als das Studium."


Anspruchsvoller vermutlich nicht, allerdings ist die Ausbildung etwas irritierend ...

Das folgende stammt aus einer Krankenpflegeschule in BW (wo ne Bekannte die Ausbildung gemacht hat).

Die haben in der mndlichen Prfung Patientenflle bekommen.
Dann sollten sie dazu sagen, wie man das korrekt diagnostiziert, welche Therapie durchzufhren ist und wie die rztliche Nachsorge aussieht.

Das pflegerische war eher Nebensache.

Da fallen dann auch immer wieder Leute durch, da die dort irgendwie seltsame Sprnge zwischen rztlicher und pflegerischer Arbeit machen und teilweise irgendwelches unntiges Zeug lernen, das man eher zum Facharztwissen zhlt und andererseits dann wiederum auf manchen Gebieten nicht mal die Basics vermittelt bekommen.


Stammt aus einem Jahrgang von vor etwa 3 Jahren.


Anderenorts hab ich wiederum wieder ganz unterschiedliche Geschichten gehrt (Berlin, Hamburg, Stuttgart).
Die Ausbildung ist wohl recht uneinheitlich und an manchen Schulen peitschen sie die Leute mit total unntigem Detailwissen voll, dass weder sie, noch der Facharzt braucht - und das dann aber erstmal rigoros abgefragt wird.


Wenn der Arzt das dann mal nicht wei, dann kommen eben solche Sprche wie "wir lernen doch viel mehr als die rzte" oder "Krankenschwestern sind kleine rzte".



Hier fehlt vermutlich einfach das Verstndnis, dass das Medizinstudium zunchst in die Breite geht und ja auch die ganze Vorklinik ja erstmal Basics vermittelt.

Der Konflikt wird sich aber wohl nie auflsen.

Vermutlich wird er noch zunehmen, wenn die Plne vieler "Pflegespezialisten" aufgehen und die Schwesternausbildung zuknftig an die FH bzw. Uni verlegt wird.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

auch gut: in meinem Schlerpraktikum im OP vor drei Jahren war ich einen Tag in der Sterilisation (HAHA). Sehr anspruchsvoller Job muss ich sagen...
Zitat: "Ach du willst Medizin studieren? Das soll ja so leicht sein, gell, das studieren immer die, die sonst nichts kriegen oder nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

> auch gut: in meinem Schlerpraktikum im OP vor drei Jahren war ich einen Tag in der Sterilisation (HAHA). Sehr anspruchsvoller Job muss ich sagen...
> Zitat: "Ach du willst Medizin studieren? Das soll ja so leicht sein, gell, das studieren immer die, die sonst nichts kriegen oder nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen."


Eigentlich ist dieser Job sehr verantwortungsvoll, nur leider wird hier wie bei so vielem nur auf das Geld geachtet und deswegen machen das (Achtung Klischee!) nur unterbezahlte schlecht deutsch sprechende Menschen, denen es vllig egal ist, ob an der Schere nach der Sterilisation noch Blut klebt oder nicht...

----------


## andi93

Was fr Schhe tragt ihr eigentlich? In meinen 2 Praktika ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, dass die Turnschuhe/Laufschuhe die ich immer getragen hab, nach ca. 5 Stunden mich eifnach nur noch genervt haben. In der Mittagspause hab ich dann immer die rzte/Mitarbeiter in der Kantine beneidet, die ihre Schlappen einfach mal ausziehen konnten unbemerkt ;)
Mir war es aber bisher immer zu peinlich auf Station in Schlappen rumzulaufen. Ich werde aber nun denk ich bevor ich bald anfange mir richtig bequeme Schuhe holen. Mir ist dann egal, wie bld z.B. Crocs aussehen. Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Habt ihr nen Schuhtipp?

Edit: ich wei es gibt nen Thread dazu, aber ich wollte unter ,,Gleichgesinnten" mal fragen ;)

----------


## schwix

Es gibt spezielle Schuhe fr medizinische Berufsgruppen, bspw. von Birkenstock (Tokio bspw.)
Die fallen aber relativ klein aus (zumindest bei mir).

Aufgrund meiner Schuhgre (48 -.-) bin ich mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen Chucks zu benutzen.
Bei Turnschuhen knnen schon Einlagen aus der Drogerie helfen den Tragekomfort auf dauer zu erhhen.

----------


## Sticks

> Eigentlich ist dieser Job sehr verantwortungsvoll, nur leider wird hier wie bei so vielem nur auf das Geld geachtet und deswegen machen das (Achtung Klischee!) nur unterbezahlte schlecht deutsch sprechende Menschen, denen es vllig egal ist, ob an der Schere nach der Sterilisation noch Blut klebt oder nicht...




Es kommt auf das Haus an.
Whrend meiner Ausbildung zum OTA war ich ca 5 Wochen in einem Steri eingeteilt und die Leitung war zuflliger Weise auch OTA. Da ich diesen Einsatz am Anfang meiner Ausbildung hatte konnte ich so sehr gut die Instrumente kennen lernen. Die Leitung kannte jedes Instrument und dessen Funktion und fr welche Einsatz es gebraucht wird.

Aber von Mitschlern habe ich mir sagen lassen das es auch genau anders geht. Dort gab es eine Klinik dir fr mehrere Huser aufgearbeitet hat. Und als nach den bezogenen Leberhaken gefragt wurde kam wirklich als Antwort, dass diese dann nicht frieren. 

Ich bin nur froh das mein spteres Haus den Steri auch im Haus hatte und die Leitung auch dort eine ehemalige OP-Schwester war. Allein das Aufarbeiten und den Umgang mit den ganzen Leihsieben fr die Endoprothesen htte bei einem ausgelagerten Steri mit schlecht ausgebildeten Leuten eine Katastrophe gegeben. Auch der OP fllt und steht mit dem Steri. Klar kann man viele Sachen von "einfacheren Positionen" machen lassen, aber darber muss immer jemand Kompetentes stehen. Nicht umsonst gibt es den Sterifachkundeschein 1-3.

----------


## Kyutrexx

In einem Haus wo ich war, gehrte der Steri auch ins Haus. 
An sich alles Fachkrfte.

Die hatten dort aber auch einen Ungelernten.


Das hat wenig mit KPP oder so zu tun, aber ich hab ihn dann mal gefragt, was er gelernt hat.

Er war studierter Biosystemtechniker, der nach dem Studium keine Arbeit gefunden hat (weil in der Branche wohl das meiste ber Vitamin B luft) und so hatte er dann wenigstens ne Anstellung fr um die 7 Euro pro Stunde gefunden.


Das fand ich hart ...

----------


## roxolana

> Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Habt ihr nen Schuhtipp?


Ich hab mir extra frs KPP die "Tokio" von Birkenstock geholt und war sehr zufrieden damit.

----------


## Sticks

ach wegen den Schuhen:
Ganz normale weie Turnschuhe die man abwaschen

----------


## miri05

ich bin stark fr crocs - total bequem und man kann sie komplett abwaschen ;)

----------


## pefan

ich fand immer das man in crocs extrem schweifu bekam D:

----------


## miri05

> ich fand immer das man in crocs extrem schweifu bekam D:


echt?  :Big Grin:  fand ich berhaupt nicht..

----------


## Willen_braucht_man..

Ich muss mal angeben und mitteilen, dass ich heute in meinem KPP bei einer Kardioversion den Defibrilatoreinsatz machen durfte. *stolz*  :Jump:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....und wenn du das nchste Mal richtige Action haben willst dann einfach vorher NICHT die Sync-Taste drcken  :hmmm...:

----------


## Willen_braucht_man..

> ....und wenn du das nchste Mal richtige Action haben willst dann einfach vorher NICHT die Sync-Taste drcken


eyyy, den hab ich sogar verstanden.  :Grinnnss!:  so muss es sein. lernen mssen wir was.  ::-stud:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So, nchste Woche ist Halbzeit. Noch 22 Arbeitstage, bm. Und jetzt wo ich mir bei fast jedem den Respekt erarbeitet hab (ja tatschlich erarbeitet..dass man erstmal beweisen muss, dass man keine faule nuss ist..total bescheuert..) ist es auch recht gut ertrglich. Unser Internist nimmt mich immer mit zu den Blutentnahmen, sodass das Blut zapfen auch langsam wird.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Es gibt spezielle Schuhe fr medizinische Berufsgruppen, bspw. von Birkenstock (Tokio bspw.)
> Die fallen aber relativ klein aus (zumindest bei mir).
> 
> Aufgrund meiner Schuhgre (48 -.-) bin ich mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen Chucks zu benutzen.
> Bei Turnschuhen knnen schon Einlagen aus der Drogerie helfen den Tragekomfort auf dauer zu erhhen.


hihi klein. bei mir (schuhgrsse 36 und sehr eng) finde ich keine birkenstocks in denen nicht ich mit zwei fssen gleichzeitig reinpasse  :Big Grin:  

Ich fand Schuhe von Ecco jetzt gut - teuer, aber himmlisch komfortabel ^^ Fr Pflegepraktikum waren die mir etwas zu teuer, da habe ich einfache Lederturnschuhe von Reebok genommen und damit meine Fsse ruiniert - seitdem habe ich Plattfuss, Spreizfuss und ka was noch. Also es ist besser etwas Geld zu investieren.

----------


## Sticks

> hihi klein. bei mir (schuhgrsse 36 und sehr eng) finde ich keine birkenstocks in denen nicht ich mit zwei fssen gleichzeitig reinpasse  
> 
> Ich fand Schuhe von Ecco jetzt gut - teuer, aber himmlisch komfortabel ^^ Fr Pflegepraktikum waren die mir etwas zu teuer, da habe ich einfache Lederturnschuhe von Reebok genommen und damit meine Fsse ruiniert - seitdem habe ich Plattfuss, Spreizfuss und ka was noch. Also es ist besser etwas Geld zu investieren.


oder man lsst sich eigene orthopdische Einlagen anfertigen

----------


## *katrinchen*

Schade, schade, auch im zweiten Krankenhaus kriege ich vom Arztberuf nichts mit. Naja, bin noch mit zwei anderen Praktikanten auf der Station, da fhle ich mich nicht ganz so "alleine". Blutabnehmen usw. werde ich ja wohl im Studium noch lernen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## andi93

Ab Montag arbeite ich auch im Krankenhaus. Bin gespannt, wie es wird.. ich werde berichten  :Smilie: 
Wer von euch hat Blutabnehmen gelernt?/macht es?

----------


## Sum93

> Ab Montag arbeite ich auch im Krankenhaus. Bin gespannt, wie es wird.. ich werde berichten 
> Wer von euch hat Blutabnehmen gelernt?/macht es?


Blutabnehmen ist im Pflegepraktikum eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, auer man findet nen netten Arzt ders einem schonmal vorab beibringt. Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.
Ich habs im Rahmen meiner Rettungsdienstausbildung gelernt (kanns aber inzwischen schon gar nimmer glaub ich, bzw war da nie der groe Meister  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Stan.

Ich hab mal im KPP eine Krankenschwester stechen drfen  :Grinnnss!:  Hat gleich geklappt, aber sie hatte auch gute Venen!

----------


## Arthur87

> Ich hab mal im KPP eine Krankenschwester stechen drfen


 :Grinnnss!:  
Sorry, aber das war ne Steilvorlage ^^

----------


## bugger

Nur noch drei Wochen, dann muss ich das nie mehr tun... Sind zwar noch drei Wochen zu viel, aber das Ende ist langsam in Sicht

----------


## Stan.

> Sorry, aber das war ne Steilvorlage ^^


Tststs...  :hmmm...:

----------


## myo

Habt ihr eigentlich eine Beurteilung zum Ende des Praktikums bekommen? Oder fordert ihr eine ein?

----------


## Gesocks

Am UKE hab' ich mir hinsichtlich Aussicht auf Nebenjob auf Angebot eine Empfehlung geben lassen. Bringt ansonsten glaube ich aber nichts.

----------


## nevermind923

Fast Halbzeit! Bald isses fr immer vorbei  :Blush:  ich bin mittlerweile so gelangweilt von dem Kram, kann mit Sicherheit sagen dass ich seit 6 Wochen keine einzige neue Arbeitstechnik gerlernt habe. So mssen Semesterferien laufen!  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jaa bald nie wieder Pflege! Zumindest nich fr nen Stundenlohn von 0,00€! Hoffe, dass die kommende Woche die letzte mit Sptdienst ist und ich dann nur noch Frhdienste arbeiten kann.

----------


## yoomii94

Nur noch 8 Arbeitstage  :Smilie:  ich muss sagen dass ich in Dortmund sehr zufrieden bin

----------


## bugger

> Fast Halbzeit! Bald isses fr immer vorbei  ich bin mittlerweile so gelangweilt von dem Kram, kann mit Sicherheit sagen dass ich seit 6 Wochen keine einzige neue Arbeitstechnik gelernt habe. So mssen Semesterferien laufen!


Bei mir sind des glcklicherweise nur noch 3 Wochen... Wie ich das Ende dieser Lebenszeitverschwendung doch herbeisehne...

----------


## andi93

Morgen gehts bei mir in den ersten monat. Bin tatschlich etwas aufgeregt ... Obwohl ich schon 2 mal im KH gearbeitet hab und beide male gut waren. Ich hab im Moment eher Angst, dass ich ins Krankenhaus komm und mich auf einmal doch unwohl fhle, oder was weiss ich. Ist halt der allererste Schritt auf dem langen Weg richtung Arzt ... Morgen erst um 9 zum Glck.. Ab dienstag schn um 6.
Immerhin hat die Eintracht (Frankfurt ) endlich mal gewonnen  :Smilie:  das gibt nen kleinen Powerschub  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh du rmster..hast ja noch das volle Programm vor dir. Naja, ich drck die Daumen, dass es ertrglich ist.  :hmmm...:

----------


## dudette

> Hoffe, dass die kommende Woche die letzte mit Sptdienst ist und ich dann nur noch Frhdienste arbeiten kann.


Wollen wir tauschen? Ich wr grad sehr froh, wenn ich noch vier Stunden weiterschlafen knnte!  :schnarch...:

----------


## bugger

Dem schliee ich mich an... :kotzen:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Leute, willkommen im wahren Frhaufsteher-Leben!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hazel95

> Leute, willkommen im wahren Frhaufsteher-Leben!


Mensch kann sich an alles gewhnen, das stellt keine besondere Leistung dar. Vielleicht waren diese Leute ja die letzten Jahre damit beschftigt "Nachtarbeit"  zu leisten", damit sie ein 1,0er Abi hinlegen. :Knuddel: 
Ich persnlich mochte die Frhschicht recht gern, dann hatte man zumindest noch etwas vom Tag.


LG

----------


## Stan.

Bei mir gehts in genau einer Woche los mit den letzten 30 KPP-Tagen. Ich freu mich schon drauf, hab in dem KHS schon viele interessante Sachen gesehen und gelernt.  :Grinnnss!:  

Find Frhschicht brigens auch besser als Sptschicht, weil man noch was vom Tag hat... Wenn ich Glck hab, und kein anderer Praktikant auf Station is, darf ich allerdings auch von 8-16:30 arbeiten, das wr dann die optimale Lsung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## andi93

Also heute war mein erster Tag von 9-17h. Ich bin positiv berrascht. Total nette Schwestern. Nur die Stellvertreterin der Chefin ist ein wenig naja...
Aber ansonsten sind alle super lieb. Wurde sofort zum gemeinsamen Frhstck hinzueingeladen. Dann wurde ich einer jngeren Schwester zugeteilt, sehr cool und locker, die mir das Wichtigste gezeigt hat. Eine Mitpraktikantin, die schn im 3 Monat ist, hat mir auch viel gezeigt und ich bin fr den ersten Tag sehr zufrieden. Gab auch Leerlauf aber es ging. Mir fllt auf, dass die 8 h tatschlich lang werden knnen, wenn nichts zu tun ist. Wurde dann um 16.20 entlassen, da nichts mehr zu tun war. Morgen habe ich Frhdienst, wie die ganze Woche. Wochenende frei und Montag bis Freitag Sptdienst. Komischerweise hab ich Samstag direkt nach dem Freitag-Sptdienst, Frhdienst... mal sehn wie das wird. Ansonsten dann Frhdienst von 8-16h  :Smilie:  also geht voll  :Smilie:  Muss mal sehn, ob ich heute um 9 schlafen kann...

----------


## WiWi18

> Eine Mitpraktikantin, die *schn* im 3 Monat ist, hat mir auch viel gezeigt und ich bin fr den ersten Tag sehr zufrieden.


Mehr als zwei Monate da und noch schn? Die meisten verschrumpeln schon nach den ersten vier Wochen.

----------


## andi93

Hahahahahaha  :Smilie:  war ein tippfehler  :Big Grin: 
ich bin brigens der einzige mnnliche Mitarbeiter in der Pflege.. ist das bei euch auch so? Vermutlich..
Finds aber nicht schlecht oder so  :Smilie:

----------


## Jay Kay

> Hahahahahaha  war ein tippfehler 
> ich bin brigens der einzige mnnliche Mitarbeiter in der Pflege.. ist das bei euch auch so? Vermutlich..
> Finds aber nicht schlecht oder so


Auf meiner alten Station gab es sogar zwei Pfleger  :Big Grin:  
Aber auf meiner neuen bin ich der einzige  :Smilie:

----------


## andi93

Ja ich finds ganz cool, der Hahn im Korb zu sein  :Big Grin:  *sexistmodusaus*
ne aber mir ist es relativ wurscht, ob bei mir Pfleger oder Schwestern arbeiten.
Ich leg mich mal ins Bett und versuche so langsam die Nacht einzuluten.. morgen um 5 gehts wieder los

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Die meisten mnnlichen Mitarbeiter bei uns auf Station in der Pflege in der letzten Zeit sind definitiv die Praktikanten!  :Big Grin: 
Also wurde mir so berichtet^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also am einen Tag Sptdienst zu haben und am nchsten Tag Frh ist zwar hart, aber in der Pflege normal. Nennt sich Schaukelschicht und ist extrem tzend.

----------


## THawk

Nicht nur in der Pflege, das gibts auf ITS fr die rzte auch durchaus. Arbeiten bis 23 Uhr, dann um 7.30 wieder anfangen.

----------


## -wilhelmina-

> Nicht nur in der Pflege, das gibts auf ITS fr die rzte auch durchaus. Arbeiten bis 23 Uhr, dann um 7.30 wieder anfangen.


Gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht? 
Bei uns in der Industrie mssen immer zw. Schichtende und -anfang mind. 11 h liegen ...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht? 
> Bei uns in der Industrie mssen immer zw. Schichtende und -anfang mind. 11 h liegen ...


Im Krankenhaus ist die ruhezeit auf zehn Stunden verkrzt. Und auch krzer kommt vor. Nur weil etwas illegal ist heit das nicht das es nicht gemacht wird.

----------


## Muriel

Sollte eigentlich schon. Daher war bei uns damals innerhalb der Sptdienstwoche auch ein tageweiser Wechsel zwischen Tag- und Sptdienst nicht gestattet.

----------


## AnnikaBue

> Gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht? 
> Bei uns in der Industrie mssen immer zw. Schichtende und -anfang mind. 11 h liegen ...


DAS hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich diesen Dienst machen musste...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Alternativ gibt es den frhen Sptdienst oder den spten Frhdienst. Dann kommt man trotz Spt-Frh-Wechsel nicht in Bedrngnis und hat genug Ruhezeit

----------


## Miyu

> Gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht? 
> Bei uns in der Industrie mssen immer zw. Schichtende und -anfang mind. 11 h liegen ...


Natuerlich gilt das. Aber wie auch in der Industrie oder der Gastronomie halten sich die Arbeitgeber da gerne mal nicht dran. Wo kein Klaeger...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Wollen wir tauschen? Ich wr grad sehr froh, wenn ich noch vier Stunden weiterschlafen knnte!


Wrd gerne tauschen. Mag Frhdienste viel lieber. Und was die Spt-Frh-Spt-Arbeit angeht..is bei den Schwestern hier auch normal, finden die natrlich nicht so doll, aber es wird durchaus so gemacht.

----------


## charmingbaer

Bei uns im KH wird schon darauf geachtet - vor allem bei Praktikanten und Schlern - dass die Ruhezeiten eingehalten werden... Wnen du allerdings Samstag den Frhdienst wieder um 8 Uhr beginnst, wre das ja ok. Wrde das einfach mal ansprechend. Manchmal muss man auch selbst aufpassen und sein Recht einfordern, weil die Chefs es nicht sehen (wollen). Mache ich auch so, dass ich bei einem spt/Frh - Wechsel einfach sage, dass ich dann frher gehe oder am nchsten Tag spter komme, je nachdem was gerade mglich ist. Ist wirklich selten, dass das gar nicht klappt.

----------


## Joyanne

5 "Ruhezeit":

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ar...117100994.html

(1) Die Arbeitnehmer mssen nach Beendigung der tglichen Arbeitszeit eine ununterbrochene Ruhezeit von *mindestens elf Stunden* haben.

(2) Die Dauer der Ruhezeit des Absatzes 1 kann in *Krankenhusern und anderen Einrichtungen zur Behandlung, Pflege und Betreuung von Personen*, in Gaststtten und anderen Einrichtungen zur Bewirtung und Beherbergung, in Verkehrsbetrieben, beim Rundfunk sowie in der Landwirtschaft und in der Tierhaltung *um bis zu eine Stunde verkrzt werden*, wenn jede Verkrzung der Ruhezeit innerhalb eines Kalendermonats oder innerhalb von vier Wochen durch Verlngerung einer anderen Ruhezeit auf mindestens zwlf Stunden ausgeglichen wird.

(3) Abweichend von Absatz 1 knnen in Krankenhusern und anderen Einrichtungen zur Behandlung, Pflege und Betreuung von Personen Krzungen der Ruhezeit durch Inanspruchnahmen whrend der Rufbereitschaft, die nicht mehr als die Hlfte der Ruhezeit betragen, zu anderen Zeiten ausgeglichen werden.

----------


## andi93

Mosche, wie man bei uns in Frankfurt sagt. Ih sprech das heute mal an mit der arbeitszeit. Konnte tatschlich um 20.20 h ca schlafen, bin also voll ausgeschlafen  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

Bei uns werden die 10 Stunden Ruhezeit bei Schlern immer eingehalten und bei den Examinierten auch meistens. Ist dann so gelst, dass man an dem einen Tag Zwischendienst bis 20 Uhr hat und am nchsten Tag der Frhdienst 6 Uhr wieder anfngt. Auf einer Station durfte ich sogar nur bis 19 Uhr arbeiten, die haben ihre Sache sehr ernst genommen. Anders ist es in der ambulanten Pflege, wie ich gerade feststelle. Da geht prinzipiell alles. Pausen existieren dort z.B. gar nicht bei 8,5h Arbeitszeit. Auch sonst ist dort alles Unmgliche mglich. Das geht auch nur, weil sich niemand beschwert, rechtens ist das alles nicht. 
Ich wnsche euch einen schnen Arbeitstag und hoffentlich noch eine schne Zeit im KPP.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na klar, prinzipiell wird das Gesetz eingehalten bei der Dienstplanung. Aber es kommt oft genug vor, dass zB jemand krank ist und mann dann doch statt wie geplant zum spten Frhdienst zum Normalen Frhdienst kommen muss. Also Gesetz und Realtt unterscheiden sich meistens ^^

----------


## charmingbaer

Na klar, das kann natrlich mal passieren.
Aber leider gibt es anscheinend immer mal wieder Krankenhuser, die Praktikanten und auch Schler vorstzlich so planen, dass sie an einem Tag Sptdienst bis halb 10 und am nchsten Tag Frhdienst ab 6 machen mssen, da man es ja "mit ihnen machen kann".

----------


## andi93

Ok habe rausgehandelt: freitag:13-21h, samstag:7-15 statt 6-14
Aber ansonsten

----------


## andi93

Ok habe rausgehandelt: freitag:13-21h, samstag:7-15 statt 6-14
Aber ansonsten ist die chefin eh total cool. Ich mach Donnerstag Frhdienst, weil ich aufs Eintracht Europa League Quali spiel gehe ( hatte sie vorher gefragt ob man das so einrichten kann) und darf Freitag sogar 8-16h machen, sie meinte nmlich, dass ich ja wahrscheinlich eher spt ins bett komme und ich dann genug schlafen soll  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Was ansonsten? Sind 10h Ruhezeit, was im KH in Ordnung ist.

----------


## andi93

Das kommt aber unentspannt rber  :Smilie:  ich war nur nicht fertig

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Heute sagt eine ltere Dame,deren Bettnachbarin ich gerade das Essen eingegeben hatte, zu mir: Sie sind eine Heilige..und wunderschn. 
 :Grinnnss!:  Endlich erkennt das mal jemand.  :bhh:

----------


## andi93

Wo wir schon dabei sind. Habe heute die Mittagsrunde gemacht mit RR, Puls, Temp usw und hab das ganze mit dieser blden armmanschette in einem zimmer ein wenig verdattelt. Bei beiden Patientinnen  :Big Grin:  also ich war ein wenig ungeschickt und dann sind mir alle zettel durcheinander geflogen usw. Auf jeden Fall schaff ich es dann irgendwann und entschuldige mich fr die Unannehmlichkeiten und ich bin kaum aus der Tr hr ich nur von der jngeren Patientin (u35 ;) ):" Ders aber s."
Das hat gutgetan ;D 
Bin morgen um 13h dran. Bin seit 5 wach und habe mich heute Nachmittag mit nem Kumpel noch ins Fitnessstudio geschleppt. Luft also ganz gut  :Smilie:  Ist auf jeden Fall weniger bld als Schule das Ganze. Nur auf Dauer Pflege .. :/ Ist schon schn der Kontakt mit den Patienten und ich denke wenn man fertig ist, kann man auch viel mehr machen. Aber allein schon der Schichtdienst ist heftig. Ein Arbeitsleben lang? ...
Bei uns sind die rzte brigens richtig chillig. Der Oberarzt hat sich mir, als ich zu Visite mitgegangen bin, richtig vorgestellt und die anderen rzte (ich vermute Facharzt und eben der Assi (der fter mal sehr verschlafen aus der Wsche guckt.. trotzdem sehr gut aussehend. Ich denke die Schwestern finden den ganz toll. Hab noch keine Beweise aber bin dran ;) ) ebenfalls. Also ein guter 2. Tag. Ende des Romans.

----------


## hazel95

> Heute sagt eine ltere Dame,deren Bettnachbarin ich gerade das Essen eingegeben hatte, zu mir: Sie sind eine Heilige..und wunderschn. 
>  Endlich erkennt das mal jemand.


ROFL, genau dasselbe ist mir auch passiert: "Sie sehen aus wie ein Engel und Sie sind auch einer".

Se, das ist der graue Star :Big Grin: . Aber es freut einen trotzdem.

LG

----------


## black_night

Das freut einen immer, wenn man so was hrt  :Smilie:  Im KPP hab ich, dass auch regelmig gehrt und teilweise auch Geschenke bekommen (Schokolade und Geld, war wohl ein sehr sympathischer Kerl).

Jetzt im aktuellen Praktikum, hab ich von 2 Patientinnen kurz hintereinander bei der Blutentnahme gesagt bekommen, dass ich ein hbscher junger Mann sei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeolith

> Heute sagt eine ltere Dame,deren Bettnachbarin ich gerade das Essen eingegeben hatte, zu mir: Sie sind eine Heilige..und wunderschn. 
>  Endlich erkennt das mal jemand.


Sowas hnliches hatte ich auch im KPP. Eine Patientin sagte zu mir: Und wenn sie heute Abend zuhause sitzen, dann sagen sie ihren Eltern mal, dass sie sich auf die Schulter klopfen drfen. Denn die haben mit ihnen alles richtig gemacht."

Meine Eltern waren leicht verstrt als sie das hrten, sind sie doch anderes gewohnt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## GrandBranleur

> Das freut einen immer, wenn man so was hrt  Im KPP hab ich, dass auch regelmig gehrt und teilweise auch Geschenke bekommen (Schokolade und Geld, war wohl ein sehr sympathischer Kerl).
> 
> Jetzt im aktuellen Praktikum, hab ich von 2 Patientinnen kurz hintereinander bei der Blutentnahme gesagt bekommen, dass ich ein hbscher junger Mann sei


Ich hab nie Geld angenommen, weil ich kein Trinkgeld wollte. 
Tja, dafr hat mich eine Patientin trotzdem verdchtigt ein 2Eurostck falsch gewechselt zu haben.  :Grinnnss!:  :grrrr....:

----------


## Radischen

So habe heute die Besttigung bekommen, ab Montag gehts auch bei mir los mit Teil 1 des KPP. Ich muss sogar erst um 8 da sein  :Smilie:  ... naja zum minestens am ersten Tag ;) xD

----------


## andi93

Also trotz all der negativen Beitrge hier, die sagen, es sei schlecht und bld (zumindest bei ihnen).. mach dir mal keinen Stress und geh positiv ran. Bei mir ist es gut! ISt immer verschieden von Station zu Station. Hatte heute den ersten Sptdienst. War weniger zu tun aber auch am Schluss ziemlich anstrengend. Die Zeit zieht sich halt. Morgen wieder um 7. Ich bin echt froh gerade, dass es so gut luft. Ich muss nur gleich wieder ins Bett ;) Bin auch heute extra um 9 aufgestanden, dass ich heute Abend berhaupt mde bin ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ist es gemein sich bei manchen Patienten zu denken "Oh Herr bitte mach, dass er/sie endlich entlassen wird."? Manche Leute nerven mich so, dass ich am liebsten was durch den Raum schmeien mchte....

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Ist es gemein sich bei manchen Patienten zu denken "Oh Herr bitte mach, dass er/sie endlich entlassen wird."? Manche Leute nerven mich so, dass ich am liebsten was durch den Raum schmeien mchte....


Definitiv nicht, solche Gedanken sind durchaus legitim...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok gut..wie manche Leute das Krankenhaus mit nem Hotel verwechseln ist schon richtig unverschmt..

----------


## Miyu

> Ist es gemein sich bei manchen Patienten zu denken "Oh Herr bitte mach, dass er/sie endlich entlassen wird."? Manche Leute nerven mich so, dass ich am liebsten was durch den Raum schmeien mchte....


Willkommen in der Medizin.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ist es gemein sich bei manchen Patienten zu denken "Oh Herr bitte mach, dass er/sie endlich entlassen wird."? Manche Leute nerven mich so, dass ich am liebsten was durch den Raum schmeien mchte....


Ich wrde mich ber jede Schwester SEHR wundern, die nicht (stndig) solche Gedanken hat  :Big Grin: 

edit: und wahrscheinlich auch ber jeden Arzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chaoskind

Warum fangt ihr alle erst um 7 an?  :Embarrassment:  habe immer von 6:15-14:30 gebarbeitet und meine Station war die einzige, die nicht im 6 angefangen hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ist es gemein sich bei manchen Patienten zu denken "Oh Herr bitte mach, dass er/sie endlich entlassen wird."? Manche Leute nerven mich so, dass ich am liebsten was durch den Raum schmeien mchte....


Das denke ich ungefhr zehn Mal in jeder Schicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Ja, solche Patienten gibt es, aber glcklicherweise sind das ja doch eher wenige. Bei wirklich hartnckigen Patienten empfiehlt es sich, so freundlich wie mglich zu bleiben, aber bestimmte Ansagen zu machen. Anstellen lasse ich mich auch nicht, aber bisher hat es mit dieser "bestimmten Freundlichkeit" gut geklappt. Nur nicht herausfordern lassen, dann klappt das schon (meistens).

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Das denke ich ungefhr zehn Mal in jeder Schicht


ich auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## andi93

Mal so nebenbei. Heute lag der Assistentendienstplan rum und ein Assi hatte 3 Wochen lang keinen einzigen freien Tag. Ich habe ihn gefragt, und er hat mir das besttigt... :O wenn das normal ist, knnen die mich mal und ich werde Bwler :P
Bin in der Sportorthopdie, falls das weiterhilft (vllt arbeiten nur die so viel)

----------


## AnnikaBue

3 Wochen??? Ba da wrde ich nicht mitmachen. Irgendwann braucht man doch mal seine ruhe

----------


## THawk

Hehe, da hat das KPP doch schonmal einen guten Einblick in den Klinik-Alltag gebracht  :hmmm...: 

Ne, 3 Wochen am Stck ist absolut nicht die Regel, kann aber leider schon mal vorkommen.

----------


## andi93

Auch in der Pdiatrie? Ist das nicht gesetzlich verboten?

----------


## AnnikaBue

Irgendein Gesetz msste es doch dagegen gegeben oder? Man kann doch gar nicht mehr effizient arbeiten.. nach drei Wochen am Stck wre ich absolut fertig.

----------


## AnnikaBue

Abgesehen davon dass ich dann berhaupt keinen Spa mehr an meinem job htte

----------


## THawk

Warum sollte da die Pdiatrie besser sein?
Auf Normalstation kann so etwas bei 24h am Samstag und Visitendienst am kommenden Wochenende zustande kommen (okay, dann htte man 1d frei dazwischen).
Oder auf ITS im 3-Schicht-System mit Schichtwechseln wenn man nach der Nacht nur den einen Ausschlaftag hat und dann gleich am nchsten Tag mit Frh- oder Sptdienst weitermachen darf. Ist offiziell nicht erlaubt, kommt aber vor.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ok gut..wie manche Leute das Krankenhaus mit nem Hotel verwechseln ist schon richtig unverschmt..


"Man mge mir Tee einschenken. Aber mit zwei Beuteln. Und 30 Sekunden drinhalten." ist so das Zitat dass mir in Erinnerung blieb.  :Big Grin:  

Ein Patient hat auch damals mich auch gefragt, wo ich denn wohne - ich kann ja mit meinem Gehalt bestimmt was schnes erlauben.

----------


## black_night

3 Wochen am Stck sind schon eher die Ausnahme. Aber sie kommen vor und man muss sich darauf gefasst machen viel arbeiten zu mssen. 3-4  Dienste (24h) sind normal pro Monat. Wenn dann mal ein Kollege krank ist oder wenn die Station unterbesetzt ist (was bei dem herrschendem rztemangel, gerade in kleineren Krankenhuser, keine Seltenheit ist), dann knnen's auch mal 6-7 Dienste im Monat werden. Dazu kommen dann Wochenenddienste und Dienste an Feiertagen und evt. auch Notarztdienste.
Man muss sich also bewusst sein, dass die Assistenzzeit (5-6 Jahre) hart ist und Stress bedeutet.

----------


## EustassKid

Ich wei gar nicht warum ihr euch alle beschwert, seit froh, dass ihr es ableisten knnt. Ich kann ab Samstag auch endlich anfangen, nach dem mich meine Erstwahl-Klinik zwei Monate fr eine kurze E-Mail-Absage hingehalten hat, das Pflegepersonal in meiner Alternative war so nett und hat mich jetzt kurzfristig (innerhalb von 3 Tagen) aufgenommen. So kann ich wenigsten einmal einen Monate vor dem Studienbeginn im Oktober ableisten. Gott sei dank!

----------


## *katrinchen*

So, morgen ist der letzte Tag des KPPs (vorerst ...) den dritten Monat werde ich dann in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit einschieben  :Big Grin:  Man, bin ich froh, dass ich ab Samstag endlich wieder ein Leben habe. Also Krankenpflegerin ist echt nichts fr mich. Die Zeit war zwar nicht schlimm, aber Spa hat sie auch nicht gemacht. Naja, zumindest hatte ich nicht das Pech auf unangenehme Schwestern zu treffen. Mit denen habe ich mich super verstanden und vor allem im Sptdienst habe ich mich richtig nett mit denen unterhalten. Apropros Sptdienst, findet ihr den auch so langweilig? Morgen noch einmal und dann wars das erstmal. Herrlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Apropros Sptdienst, findet ihr den auch so langweilig?


Ja.... zum Glck darf ich lesen. Wenn ich aber Unternehmensberater wre, htte die Station schwuppdiwupp ~2 Planstellen (eine Schicht/Tag) weniger.

Das scheint mir berhaupt die Quintessenz der Praktika zu sein: Viele Stationen sind, wenn alle Planstellen besetzt sind, schlicht berbesetzt und/oder Praktikanten werden dazu genutzt, noch mehr zu ratschen oder Kaffee zu trinken. Und andere Stationen sind vollkommen unterbesetzt. Und das im gleichen Krankenhaus.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@herzkasper: das hngt sichert auch vom aktuellen Patientenklientel ab. Wenn auf meiner Station leichte Flle liegen haben wir nix zu tun. Wenn viele schwere Flle dabei sind ist man nur am Rennen. Und natrlich nutzt man es, wenn ein Praktikant ungeliebte Sachen bernehmen kann ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Dann habe ich ja echt Glck auf meiner Station. Ungeliebte Sachen werden bei uns aufgeteilt, wir Praktikanten mssen nicht mehr unschne Sachen machen als die Pfleger. Und heut habe ich Blut abgenommen. Wuhuu.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur noch 3 Wochen, oh was bin ich froh,wenn das vorber ist.  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

> Nur noch 3 Wochen, oh was bin ich froh,wenn das vorber ist.



Bei mir nur noch 2 Wochen bzw 10 Mal hin^^

----------


## Chaoskind

> Ja.... zum Glck darf ich lesen. Wenn ich aber Unternehmensberater wre, htte die Station schwuppdiwupp ~2 Planstellen (eine Schicht/Tag) weniger.
> 
> Das scheint mir berhaupt die Quintessenz der Praktika zu sein: Viele Stationen sind, wenn alle Planstellen besetzt sind, schlicht berbesetzt und/oder Praktikanten werden dazu genutzt, noch mehr zu ratschen oder Kaffee zu trinken. Und andere Stationen sind vollkommen unterbesetzt. Und das im gleichen Krankenhaus.


Bei uns war meistens Unterbesetzung, als wenig los war haben die eine Station sogar dicht gemacht. Die Schwestern sollten dann ihre berstunden abfeiern und die anderen haben dann zu zweit eine Station geschmissen. Wenn es auf einer Station viel zu Pflegen gab, wurde aber auch oft mal eine Schwester ausgeliehen. Musste auch einen Tag auf die Innere, Patienten waschen. Am anstrengensten war es immernoch, als die eine Station zu gemacht wurde (angeblich zu wenig Patienten), dann alle OPs zu uns kamen und du im 5 Minuten Takt Leute in den OP fahren musstest und abholen musstest. Ansonsten war das ja berschaubar, die Fachabteilung hatte 2-3 OPs und dementsprechend waren es auch nicht so viele. Aber wenn aus fast allen OPs die Patienten zu dir kommen, sind alle gleichzeitig fertig und du bist nur am Rennen. Z.B. OP Ausfahrt: "Wir haben hier den Herrn Soundso fr euch. Ach, und die 3 da hinten knnt ihr auch gleich mitnehmen!" Da wurde uns zum Glck auch jemand ausgeliehen  :Big Grin:  Eine, die nur die OPs versorgte und eine die nur die OPs abholte xD

----------


## Qin

> Dann habe ich ja echt Glck auf meiner Station. Ungeliebte Sachen werden bei uns aufgeteilt, wir Praktikanten mssen nicht mehr unschne Sachen machen als die Pfleger.


Hab ich auch so erlebt, fand ich auch richtig so ;) 

Den anderen noch viel Spa, denkt dran, irgendwann ist's vorbei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

So, mein letzter Monat KPP ist angebrochen  :Grinnnss!: . Morgen darf ich im OP bei ner Beinamputation zuschauen.. bin mal gespannt, wie das wird.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@ Stan Wie wars im OP?
Morgen bricht die vorletzte Woche an.  :Smilie:  Nur noch 10 Arbeitstage und dieses leidige Kapitel ist beendet.

----------


## bugger

@_Sanguis_
Musst du in den Ferien auch BP Allgemeinmedizin machen oder ist das nur in HH so?^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Muahahaha n muss ich nicht, tut mir leid fr dich.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber grm dich nicht, dafr muss ich ne Klausur nachschreiben und hab ne mndliche Prfung, die ne Klausur aus dem 1. Semester ersetzen soll.  :hmmm...:

----------


## juju95

> dann alle OPs zu uns kamen und du im 5 Minuten Takt Leute in den OP fahren musstest und abholen musstest. Ansonsten war das ja berschaubar, die Fachabteilung hatte 2-3 OPs und dementsprechend waren es auch nicht so viele. Aber wenn aus fast allen OPs die Patienten zu dir kommen, sind alle gleichzeitig fertig und du bist nur am Rennen. Z.B. OP Ausfahrt: "Wir haben hier den Herrn Soundso fr euch. Ach, und die 3 da hinten knnt ihr auch gleich mitnehmen!" Da wurde uns zum Glck auch jemand ausgeliehen  Eine, die nur die OPs versorgte und eine die nur die OPs abholte xD


Den Stress mit den OPs kenne ich auch. Ich bin seit ner Woche auf der Unfallchirurgie (riesen Station) und da haben wir mega Stress mit Patienten im Minutentakt entweder in den OP fahren oder zurckbringen. Gleichzeitig wollen smtliche klingelnde Patienten gehrt werden, die einem dann nur mal eben mitteilen wollen, dass du ihr Essenstablett nicht mitnehmen sollst. Da haben wir oftmals einen stummen Schreikrampf bekommen. Es sind zudem sehr viele Demente dabei, die dich zulabern und du eigentlich auf deiner Messrunde (Puls, Blutdruck, O2-Sttigung, Temperatur, bei manchen auch BZ) gar keine Zeit hast, wenn du durch gut und gerne 40 Zimmer musst und nur eine Schlerpraktikantin an deiner Seite hast.
Ich hoffe, das wird personell etwas besser, bin nmlich ein Jahr auf dieser Station (mache BFD). Andererseits bin ich gerade am berlegen, ob ich nicht doch frage, ob ich mal auf andere Stationen wechseln darf. Mchte in diesem Jahr ja auch etwas mehr sehen als wie man Patienten wscht, fttert und auf die Schssel setzt ;)

----------


## Stan.

> @ Stan Wie wars im OP?
> Morgen bricht die vorletzte Woche an.  Nur noch 10 Arbeitstage und dieses leidige Kapitel ist beendet.


OP war super! Hat weniger geblutet als ich dachte  :Grinnnss!:  

Na die paar Tage stehst auch noch durch, dann hast dus gschafft!

----------


## andi93

Noch 2 Wochen. Das Ganze ost immer noch in Ordnung nur irgendwann langts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stan.

> Noch 2 Wochen. Das Ganze ost immer noch in Ordnung nur irgendwann langts


So gehts mir auch immer, ist zwar gut, aber nervt dann doch gegen Ende hin ein bisschen.

----------


## dudette

So, ich habs hinter mir!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich war drei Monate auf der urologischen Station. War nicht mein Wunschgebiet, aber woanders war so kurzfristig nichts mehr frei und zumindest war das Team sehr nett. Die meisten unserer Patienten fielen in eine dieser vier Gruppen: 1) Junge Frauen mit Nierenbeckenentzndung. 2) Steinpatienten jeden Alters. 3) Tumorpatienten (Niere, Blase, Prostata). 4) Patienten mit Makrohmaturie. Die meisten Patienten waren wenigstens teilweise mobil, allerdings gab es immer wieder demente Patienten und der Altersdurchschnitt lag weit ber sechzig.  

Gearbeitet habe ich von Montag bis Freitag, meistens im Frhdienst (6:30 Uhr bis 14:45 Uhr), welcher mit der bergabe begann. Anfangs war ich der Stationsassistentin zugeteilt, d.h. ich musste Kaffee kochen, Essen austeilen, Tabletts einsammeln, Betten austauschen und Pflegeschrnke auffllen, sowie Lieferungen ins Lager einrumen. 

Nach zwei Wochen war ich immer grob einer der Schwestern zugeteilt, allerdings konnte mir grundstzlich jeder Arbeiten auftragen. Ich half morgens beim Bettenmachen, manchmal auch dabei, einen Patienten zu waschen. Oft mussten Patienten zur OP gefahren werden. Dann kam in der Regel schon die Visite, meistens musste ich in der Zeit aber der Stationsassistentin beim Frhstck austeilen helfen. Wenn das erledigt war, frhstckten auch wir. Danach ging es ans Abrumen. Wenn Patienten entlassen worden waren, musste ich die Betten austauschen; ansonsten durfte ich bei allen Patienten der Schwester, mit der ich mitging, Blutdruck, Puls und Temperatur messen. Vor dem Mittagessen war oft bei einigen Patienten der BZ zu messen. Gegen Mittag kamen auch oft Patienten aus dem OP zurck. Nach dem Essen austeilen durfte ich meistens Pause machen, danach gab es nicht mehr ganz so viel zu tun. Gegen Ende des zweiten Monats wurde mir "endlich" erlaubt, Nadeln zu ziehen; ich lernte Katheterpflege und durfte pflegerische Aufnahmen machen, wodurch sich mein Aufgabenfeld noch vergrerte, denn auch wenn ich neue Aufgaben bernahm, fielen die alten nie weg. Ein absolutes Highlight war aber, als eine der Praxisanleiterinnen mich Klammern ziehen lie. Anstrengend hingegen fand ich den Umgang mit Patienten, die sich auch im Bett aus eigener Kraft kaum bewegen konnten, weil ich weder besonders stark bin, noch irgendwelche Tricks kannte. Die lernte ich erst zum Schluss, als eine Schwester von der Reha bei uns eine Fortbildung machte. 

Wenn ich Sptdienst hatte, begann die Schicht fr mich um viertel nach zwlf und meistens ziemlich chaotisch. bergabe war immer erst um dreiviertel zwei, sodass ich keinen berblick hatte. Wenn der Frhdienst gegangen war, wurde es allerdings sehr entspannt. Wenn es nichts zu tun gab, konnte ich mich einfach in Ruhe hinsetzen, und insgesamt durfte ich auch mehr als im Frhdienst. Bei der Abendrunde lieen mehrere Schwestern mich Clexane und Insulin spritzen, einmal durfte ich auch Infusionen abstpseln. Eine Schwester leitete mich sogar an, einen Katheter zu ziehen.  

Am Ende der drei Monate stieg ich dann sogar auf; wir bekamen nmlich eine FSJlerin. Auf einmal war _sie_ diejenige, die der Stationsassistentin zugeteilt war, und ich war fast nur noch mit den Schwestern unterwegs. Gleichzeitig wurde mir aber auch die Aufgabe bertragen, die Neue in die Aufgaben der Stationsassistentin einzuarbeiten. Einerseits machte ich das gerne, weil ich mich selbst noch gut daran erinnerte, wie orientierungslos ich mich am Anfang gefhlt hatte, andererseits merkte ich angesichts ihrer vielen Fragen auch, wie wenig Ahnung ich selbst immer noch hatte. 

Meine Aufgaben: 

Offiziell: Blutdruck, Puls, Temperatur, BZ messen. Viggoverbnde. Nadeln ziehen. Kathetherpflege. Patienten beim Waschen helfen. Windeln wechseln. Betten machen. Essen austeilen. Schrnke auffllen. OPs fahren. 
Halboffiziell: Patientenaufnahmen
Inoffiziell: Clexane und Insulin spritzen, Infusionen abstpseln

Insgesamt habe ich das Gefhl, ich habe wahnsinnig viel gelernt, habe auch die Schwestern recht liebgewonnen; aber ich bin trotzdem verdammt froh, dass es vorbei ist.

----------


## Jay Kay

Ich erkenne viele Parallelen, aber Infusionen abhngen ist bei mir bereits Routine. Ich denke doch, dass fast alle Praktikanten ungefhr das selbe machen mssen und dass das zum Ende hin eben immer mehr wird. Ich hab noch 19 Tage und ich kann eigentlich inzwischen alles machen. Intellektuell herausgefordert habe ich mich dort bisher noch nie gefhlt und die simplen Sachen haben immer noch den Lwenanteil  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jo die Aufgabenbereiche kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Mittlerweile darf ich aber auch alleine Blut abnehmen. :3 Der erste bei dem ich das ohne Aufsicht gemacht hab, hat zwar frchterlich geschrien (Jammerlappen..) aber das Blut ist wunderschn aus ihm rausgekommen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stan.

> Jo die Aufgabenbereiche kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Mittlerweile darf ich aber auch alleine Blut abnehmen. :3 Der erste bei dem ich das ohne Aufsicht gemacht hab, hat zwar frchterlich geschrien (Jammerlappen..) aber das Blut ist wunderschn aus ihm rausgekommen.


Hehe, da gibts aber wirklich Heulsusen.. ich hatte mal einen, der sogar beim Entfernen des Pflasters vom Handrcken geschrien hat und wr frs Klammern ziehen gern sediert worden.... (hat sich nach nem Becherchen Novalgin beschwert, dass er ja immernoch wach is.....) Da wusste ich, dass Frauen manchmal echt recht haben, wenn sie sagen, Mnner sind die greren Heulsusen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Mnner sind die greren Heulsusen...


 :Meine Meinung: 


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Joyanne

Das beste am KPP ist wenn man fast fertig ist mit dem 3 Monaten und dann ein neuer Praktikant ohne Vorerfahrung  kommt... und dann sieht man wie er/sie genau hinschaut, wie man was macht, um das auch bald so zu knnen. Und wenn man in den ersten Tagen dann alles mgliche erklrt und merkt, wie selbstverstndlich viele Dinge geworden sind.
Ich wei noch, wie ich in meinen ersten Praktikumswochen mit einer Praktikantin Dienst hatte, die nur noch 2 Wochen vor sich hatte. Fr mich war der Krankenhausalltag da noch total unbekannt und ich habe immer gestaunt, wie souvern sie immer mit den Patienten umgegangen ist und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken kaum noch ansprechbare halbdemente Patienten im Bett gewaschen hat - an allen Stellen. 
Und jetzt, 13 Arbeitstage vor KPP-Ende bin ich selber so  :Smilie:

----------


## juju95

> Das beste am KPP ist wenn man fast fertig ist mit dem 3 Monaten und dann ein neuer Praktikant ohne Vorerfahrung  kommt... und dann sieht man wie er/sie genau hinschaut, wie man was macht, um das auch bald so zu knnen. Und wenn man in den ersten Tagen dann alles mgliche erklrt und merkt, wie selbstverstndlich viele Dinge geworden sind.
> Ich wei noch, wie ich in meinen ersten Praktikumswochen mit einer Praktikantin Dienst hatte, die nur noch 2 Wochen vor sich hatte. Fr mich war der Krankenhausalltag da noch total unbekannt und ich habe immer gestaunt, wie souvern sie immer mit den Patienten umgegangen ist und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken kaum noch ansprechbare halbdemente Patienten im Bett gewaschen hat - an allen Stellen. 
> Und jetzt, 13 Arbeitstage vor KPP-Ende bin ich selber so


Das geht mir auch so. Bin jetzt die zweite Woche auf Station und hab seit Donnerstag ne Praktikantin dabei. Da merke ich echt die Unsicherheiten bei ihr auch im UMgang mit den Leuten und dass sie einfach keine Routine im Alltag hat (Betten machen, Wo finde ich was? ect.). Ist aber finde ich ganz gut fr einen selber, wenn man das, was fr einen selbst normal ist, anderen erklren muss.

----------


## andi93

Mal so ne kurze Geschichte: Habe heute bei einer Patientin den RR kontrollieren sollen, da er vor kurzem bei 190 war. Habe es manuell gemacht und bekam 140 zu soundso. Habe mich dann 20 min spter nochmal gewundert und kontrolliert mit nem elektrischen Messer. Der Druck war immer noch 190 zu x ... dieser Fehler war mir extrem peinlich vor den Schwestern. Bei manchen Patienten ist der RR richtig gut manuell zu messen und deren Werte stimmten auch nach deren Auskunft mit deren normalen Werten berein. Aber das heute Abend hat mich ein wenig an meinem Knnen zweifeln lassen. ich glaub ab sofort kontrollier ich IMMER mit dem automatischen Ding

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hehe, da gibts aber wirklich Heulsusen.. ich hatte mal einen, der sogar beim Entfernen des Pflasters vom Handrcken geschrien hat und wr frs Klammern ziehen gern sediert worden.... (hat sich nach nem Becherchen Novalgin beschwert, dass er ja immernoch wach is.....) Da wusste ich, dass Frauen manchmal echt recht haben, wenn sie sagen, Mnner sind die greren Heulsusen...


Selbiger Patient wurde brigens einen Tag spter entlassen. Natrlich hat er auch gewinselt als ich ihm das Pflaster von der Braunle runtergenommen hab. :P Definitiv ne Heulsuse.^^

@Andi Verlern das Blutdruckmessen aber nicht, wenn du jetzt nur noch mit nem Gert messen willst. ;) Hast du die Schlge einfach nicht gehrt oder wieso meinst du ist da so ein verflschter Wert rausgekommen?

----------


## andi93

Ich lerns ja immer noch... Keine Ahnung was da los war. Es war schon fast am Ende des Dienstes. Vllt fehlende konzentration. Immerhin hab ich dann vorm nach Hause gehn nochmal kontrolliert

----------


## juju95

> ich glaub ab sofort kontrollier ich IMMER mit dem automatischen Ding


Leider funktionert das automatische RR-Gert nicht immer exakt. Wir drfen das gar nicht verwenden, weil die Werte so ungenau sind, mssen halt immer "von Hand" messen. Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, frage ich einfach ne Kollegin, ob sie nicht nachmessen mchte oder ich probiers noch mal am anderen Arm

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Andi: das manuelle (*edit: ukrs, meinte natrlich das automatische -.- ) RR-Gert ist sehr Fehleranfllig! Vllt wars also gar nicht sein Fehler. Wenn mir das ding irgendnen Wert anzeigt, den ich anzweifel, mess ich immer manuell nach und nehme dann den von mir gemessenen Wert. Also nicht verzweifeln ;)

----------


## Stan.

> @Andi: das manuelle RR-Gert ist sehr Fehleranfllig!


Du meinst das automatische oder?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Du meinst das automatische oder?


Ach Mist, natrlich! 

Obwohl das manuelle bei falscher Anwendung auch sehr fehleranfllig ist ;D

----------


## EVT

und warum gibts dann auf intensive nur automatische?

----------


## Gesocks

Fr manuelle RR-Messung im Zehnminutentakt reichen die Pflegepraktikanten auch wieder nicht.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> und warum gibts dann auf intensive nur automatische?


Dass es da "nur" automatische gibt (btw stimmt das nicht, bei "uns" hat jeder Rea-Wagen auch n manuelles RR-Gert), heit ja nicht automatisch dass die keine Fehlerquelle sind. Die meisten ITS-Patienten, die ich erlebt hab, hatten aber rimr ne invasive RR-Messung.

Aber du kannst ja gerne mal ne Testreihe laufen lassen und dir selbst automatisch den RR messen. Miss mal mit dem Arm auf Herzhhe, dem Arm nach oben, dem Arm nach unten hngend, dann die Manschette mal labbrig lassen und mal falschrum. Viel Spa.

----------


## nie

Es liegen ja auch nochmal Welten zwischen den selbstaufpumpenden Teilen, die man fr 25  beim dm kriegt (am besten noch frs Handgelenk -.-) und den Teilen, die auf Intensiv an die Monitore angeschlossen sind. Letztere sollten schon anstndige Werte liefern whrend die Teile, die jeder Renter zuhause hat, sind schon beeindruckend unzuverlssig sind. Selbst mit Oberarmmanschette. 
Ich bin mehr als einmal zu Leuten gefahren, die mit ihrem "Heimgerten" beeindruckende Werte gemessen haben und dann bei der manuellen Messung in sehr humanden Bereichen waren. Whrend die automatischen Gerte auch bei wiederholter Messung noch hohe Werte angezeigt hat. Und ich wrde jetzt mal behaupten, ich kann das mit dem Blutdruck messen.

----------


## EVT

> Aber du kannst ja gerne mal ne Testreihe laufen lassen und dir selbst automatisch den RR messen. Miss mal mit dem Arm auf Herzhhe, dem Arm nach oben, dem Arm nach unten hngend, dann die Manschette mal labbrig lassen und mal falschrum. Viel Spa.


fr anwenderfehler kann das gert ja nichts  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrArzt

Ist es sinnvoll einige Tage zu ergnzen um ein paar mehr als genau 90 Tage zu haben.? Hab jetzt nmlich bald meine 90 Tage voll, mchte jedoch kein Risiko eingehen... 30 + 60 Split ist doch auch in Ordnung oder?

----------


## Gesocks

Kommt aufs LPA an, ob 90 Tage oder drei Monate (z.b. 15.1. bis 14.4.) gefordert sind.

----------


## Zaphir

Dazu habe ich folgendes gefunden:




> Der Krankenpflegedienst kann in drei Abschnitten zu jeweils einem Monat (oder 30 Kalendertagen) abgeleistet werden. Krze Abschnitte knnen nicht anerkannt werden!
> 
> Alle Landesprfungsamter haben sich bundesweit auf folgende Splitting-Mglichkeiten abschlieend geeinigt:
> 
> 3 Monate zusammenhngend
> 2 Monate und 1 Monat
> 3 x 1 Monat sowie
> 6 Wochen und 7 Wochen (42 und 49 Kalendertage)



Ich hab noch ca. 3 Wochen vor mir. Ich muss sagen, wenn das Team stimmt, dann macht die Arbeit auch Spa, vorallem wenn man viel selbst stndig machen darf und schon routiniert ist. Richtig Spa macht auch die Arbeit mit den rzten. Wenn man Visiten machen darf oder denen sonst wie weiter helfen kann. 

Natrlich gibt es aber auch Schattenseiten vorallem gerade wenn Schwestern/Pfleger oder Schlerinnen/Schler da sin die mit einem nicht klar kommen und nur schikanieren oder rzte die einen ( und auch das Pflegepersonal) grundstzlich ignorieren.

Alles in allem finde ich 3 Monate bertrieben viel. 2 Monate oder weniger htten gereicht. 1 Monat anlernen und 1 Monat selbststndig arbeiten..

aber naja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof  :Gefllt mir nicht!:  ;)

----------


## Mareike94

hi!
ich leiste whrend meiner semesterferien mein kpp im krankenhaus auf der angiologie ab.
bevor ich angefangen habe zu studieren, habe ich ein fsj im mobilen pflegedienst abgeleistet.
ich habe gehrt, dass man sich davon maximal 30 tage als kpp anerkennen lassen kann, indem man einen antrag ans lpa des jeweiligen bundeslandes schickt.
hat jemand von euch damit erfahrungen gemacht?
danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrArzt

@Zaphir: Du hast vollkommen Recht!

@Mareike: Schau mal auf der HP des LPA, da sind oftmals Anrechnungsbeispiele, da findest du bestimmt mehr Infos.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur noch 6 Tage Arbeit! =) Wenn auf der Bescheinigung steht: 29.07.13-26.09.13 dann sind das genau 60 Tage, drfte keine Probleme geben oder?

----------


## Stan.

> Nur noch 6 Tage Arbeit! =) Wenn auf der Bescheinigung steht: 29.07.13-26.09.13 dann sind das genau 60 Tage, drfte keine Probleme geben oder?


Ich hab zwar nicht nachgerechnet, aber es msste passen wenns 60 Tage sind!

Ich hatte gestern voll den guten Tag im KPP, ne Hft-TEP gesehen und danach selbst nen Blasenkatheter legen drfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Es ist vorbei, ich kann es noch gar nicht so wirklich fassen, dass ich das nie nie nie nie nie wieder machen muss!

----------


## waargh

Ich bin auch seit Mittwoch durch mit dem letzten Monat. Psychiatrie war eine sehr gute Entscheidung muss ich sagen.

----------


## Medici3000

> Ich bin auch seit Mittwoch durch mit dem letzten Monat. Psychiatrie war eine sehr gute Entscheidung muss ich sagen.


Welche Aufgaben hattest du denn in der Psychiatrie und was war, gegenber den anderen Stationen, besser? :Smilie:

----------


## waargh

Gut war, dass man nicht so viel zu tun hatte, es aber eigentlich nie langweilig war, weil man sich einfach zu den Patienten in den Garten setzen konnte, mit ihnen ein Spiel gespielt hat oder sich einfach nur unterhalten hat. 
Ansonsten musste ich jeden Tag Rundgnge auf allen psychiatrischen Stationen machen, Patienten zu Untersuchungen bringen, Patientenkurven anlegen, Blutzucker und RR messen und immer mal Kleinigkeiten, die so anfielen. 
Aber so wirkliche Pflege war dann doch selten. Ab und zu waren auch mal demente Patienten da, die ein bisschen mehr Untersttzung brauchten, aber ansonsten waren die Patienten alle selbststndig, so dass Essen austeilen, Betten machen, Patienten waschen usw keine Praktikantenaufgaben waren.

----------


## Melina93

Mal ne blde Frage am Rande: Wieviele Tage umfasst ein einmonatiger Abschnitt eigentlich genau? Ist das definiert? Ich bin fr 23 Tage eingetragen, habe aber mal von 21 Tagen pro Monat gehrt. Wochenenden hatte ich frei.
Weis da jemand was? Danke!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also 5/7 x 30 ist eigentlich 21,42. Also eigentlich 21 Tage, oder auch 22. ich musste zB 22 machen. 23 erscheint mir aber schon eins zu viel - ich wrde nachfragen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jay Kay

> Gut war, dass man nicht so viel zu tun hatte, es aber eigentlich nie langweilig war, weil man sich einfach zu den Patienten in den Garten setzen konnte, mit ihnen ein Spiel gespielt hat oder sich einfach nur unterhalten hat. 
> Ansonsten musste ich jeden Tag Rundgnge auf allen psychiatrischen Stationen machen, Patienten zu Untersuchungen bringen, Patientenkurven anlegen, Blutzucker und RR messen und immer mal Kleinigkeiten, die so anfielen. 
> Aber so wirkliche Pflege war dann doch selten. Ab und zu waren auch mal demente Patienten da, die ein bisschen mehr Untersttzung brauchten, aber ansonsten waren die Patienten alle selbststndig, so dass Essen austeilen, Betten machen, Patienten waschen usw keine Praktikantenaufgaben waren.


Hmm, da haste Wohl Glck gehabt. Mein LPA sagt, dass man das nur in einer Psychiatrie machen, wenn der Pflegeaufwand dem eines KH entspricht. Htte ich mir auch berlegen sollen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Also 5/7 x 30 ist eigentlich 21,42. Also eigentlich 21 Tage, oder auch 22. ich musste zB 22 machen. 23 erscheint mir aber schon eins zu viel - ich wrde nachfragen!


Ok, Dankeschn!  :Smilie: Mchte nur nicht frech erscheinen, weil ich eigentlich auch immer bisschen eher gehen durfte und die Leute dort echt nett sind. Aber da sind auch gengend FSJler, die brauchen mich eigentlich nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kajsa

Bei mir haben sie sich vehement geweigert, zur Sicherheit auch nur einen einzigen Tag mehr als die 60 Tage zu bescheinigen.

----------


## Medici3000

Hallo,
ich beginne am Montag ein KPP in einer Uni-Klinik in der Herz-/Thoraxchirurgie. Hat jemand von euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht und war auch auf dieser Station? Besonderheiten auf die ich mich einstellen muss oder ist das KPP auf jeder Station eig. gleich?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ende!

----------


## Muriel

Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ende!


Tschacka!  Ging doch schnell!

----------


## Stan.

Glckwunsch Sanguis, ich hab noch 6 Arbeitstage, dann hab ichs auch geschafft!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke und noch viel Durchhaltevermgen an alle, die noch ran mssen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## andi93

2 TAGE! nach diesem wochenende noch

----------


## Radischen

So ich habe jetzt 3 Wochen hinter mir. Eine in der Frh- eine in der Sptschicht und einen in der Nachtschicht. Klar muss ich sehr viel putzen, essen austeilen, Boten gnge machen, windeln, waschen, Mappen heften etc. aber es macht schon Spa  (und viel mehr darf ich ja auch nicht. Blut abnehmen, Spritzen oder hnliches ist auf der Station nicht erlaut und die Schwestern achten auch drauf, da es schon mal rger in der Richtung gab). In der Nachtschicht hab ich u.a. die Apotekenschrnke aussortiert, da wei man hinterher auch wo was steht  :Smilie:  und eine Tote  mit in die Pathologie gefahren. Im Frhdienst durfte ich, wenn Zeit war, auch bei der Visite zu schauen. 
ICh bin auf der Aufnahmestation die zur Inneren gehrt, d.h sieht man sehr viel verschiedenes. Dazu gehren auch noch einmal 3 Zimmer wo alle hin kommen die sonst gerade keinen Platz finden (viel Chirugisches)
Alles in alles macht es schon Spa, auch wenn es nervt dass ich als Prakti nix gro darf (was ich ja aber verstehe)
Die Schwestern und rzte sind bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen echt nett und erklren einen auch viel, wenn man fragt. 

Ich kann jeden entfeheln auch mal eine Woche Spt und vorallen Nachtdienst sich mal an zu schauen. Man lernt mehr alls man denkt und man bekommt einen besseren und umfassenden Eindruck. Klar ist es anstrengend, aber ein paar Nchte schafft man schon. Auerdem hat man oft mehr Zeit zum fragen und bekommt alles sehr genau erklrt  :Smilie: 

So ich hab jetzt noch mal fast 2 Wochen und dann hab ich den ersten Teil meines KPP weg. Den Rest muss ich dann in den Semesterferien noch machen.

lg Radischen

----------


## Puschll

Wer weitere Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zaphir

Ich war heute den ganzen Tag nur im OP. War echt krass. Wie zum Teil die Ansthesisten mit den Patienten umgehen direkt nach dem sie unter Nakose sind....grob anfassen wre untertrieben  :bhh: 
Weitere Erkenntnis des Tages war, dass Allg. Chirurgie viel detaillierter und kleinschrittiger ist als Unfallchirurgie.
Danach durfte ich sogar zum Sono-Kurs und durfte auch selbst Schallen! *happy* 

Da sagt man schon fast: leider nur noch bis Montag KPP  :hmmm...: 
Nebenbei noch auf Quer-Bewerbungen warten...

----------


## juju95

> So ich habe jetzt 3 Wochen hinter mir. Eine in der Frh- eine in der Sptschicht und einen in der Nachtschicht. Klar muss ich sehr viel putzen, essen austeilen, Boten gnge machen, windeln, waschen, Mappen heften etc. aber es macht schon Spa  (und viel mehr darf ich ja auch nicht. Blut abnehmen, Spritzen oder hnliches ist auf der Station nicht erlaut und die Schwestern achten auch drauf, da es schon mal rger in der Richtung gab). In der Nachtschicht hab ich u.a. die Apotekenschrnke aussortiert, da wei man hinterher auch wo was steht  und eine Tote  mit in die Pathologie gefahren. Im Frhdienst durfte ich, wenn Zeit war, auch bei der Visite zu schauen. 
> lg Radischen


Mal eine Frage an alle Praktikanten: was drft ihr alles machen? Auf meiner Station (Unfallchirurgie) wird mir in dieser Hinsicht leider berhaupt nichts erklrt. Darf ich Clexane spritzen? Bei den meisten Kolleginnen schon, aber die wissen auch nicht genau, ob ich das wirklich darf. Gleiches gilt fr Viggo ziehen und Infusion abstpseln. Was sind da eure Erfahrungen?
Bin nach den drei Wochen ziemlich verunsichert, weil mir niemand etwas erklrt (auch nicht darber, was ich machen darf) und sich zustndig fr mich fhlt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich durfte Clexane spritzen. Vermutlich eher nicht erlaubt, aber ich durfte. Braunlen ziehen durfte ich von Anfang an und bei den Infusionen wurde dann auch irgendwann gesagt, mach einfach. Solange man sich nicht bld anstellt kann da wohl auch nicht viel passieren. Ich hab einfach mal alles gemacht was ich von Schwesternseite aus machen durfte, ob das jetzt wirklich rein rechtlich erlaubt war, hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen. Offiziell durfte ich ja eigentlich auch nicht Blut abnehmen und trotzdem hab ich da die letzten 3 Wochen meine Runden mit dem BE-Tablett gedreht. Ganz einfach weil ichs kann, ums mal bld auszudrcken.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Clexane darf man nur spritzen, wenn die Krankenschwester es erlaubt und daneben steht - also so war es bei mir und ich fand es oki, die Damen haben ja auch die Verantwortung.

----------


## maxz

Clexane spritzen durfte ich, habs aber nicht gemacht, weil ich meinstens dann andere Sachen zu tun hatte. Selbiges galt fr Insulin. Blut abnehmen durfte ich in Anwesenheit einer rztin, die mich dafr immer mitgenommen hat. Viggos ziehen war von Anfang an drin, Infusionen an- und abstpseln auch von anfang an.

----------


## Zaphir

Viggos ziehen, Infusionen an- und abstpseln, Infusionen richten (Antibiosen aufziehen), Medikamente richten, Fraxi spritzen, Klysmen (durfte ich geben, wollte aber nicht ;)), BZ messen und Insulin spritzen, Pulz, Temperatur, RR messen und Bayotensin geben, Kurven anlegen, Labor richten, Computer : Anforderungen/Labor, Blut abnehmen, Betten fahren, Verbnde machen

Aber natrlich darf man halt bei manchen PflegerInnen mehr und bei manchen weniger bis gar nichts ;)

----------


## juju95

> Solange man sich nicht bld anstellt kann da wohl auch nicht viel passieren. Ich hab einfach mal alles gemacht was ich von Schwesternseite aus machen durfte, ob das jetzt wirklich rein rechtlich erlaubt war, hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen. Offiziell durfte ich ja eigentlich auch nicht Blut abnehmen und trotzdem hab ich da die letzten 3 Wochen meine Runden mit dem BE-Tablett gedreht. Ganz einfach weil ichs kann, ums mal bld auszudrcken.


Danke, das beruhigt mich schon etwas. 
Ich bekomme nmlich von jedem etwas anderes erzhlt an meinem Arbeitsplatz, daher war ich etwas verunsichert.
Aber du hast recht, so lange man sich nicht dumm anstellt, darf man viel machen.

----------


## Radischen

Also ich darf weder Infusionen an/abstpseln (mir wurde heute von einen Schler sogar gesagt das ich die theoretisch nicht mal aufdrehen drfte) Ich darf auch nix spritzen oder verbinden, geschweigeden Blutabnehmen oder Flexlen zeihen (darf selbst der Schler im 3. Lehrjahr nicht). Blutzucker drfte ich theortisch abnehmen- hat aber irgendwie nie gepasst  :Frown: 
Selbst beim Blutdruck messen misst grundstzlich ein Schwester nach (auch wenn es fast immer bei mir stimmt)

Irgentwie komme ich mir ein bissel bld vor weil ich sowenig, im Vergleich zu vielen hier, machen darf. 
Dafr darf ich wenigstens oft bei Untersuchungen und bei der Visite zuschauen. Heute waren zwei Punktionen dabei, das erste war eine Leberpunktion und das zweite eine Punktion einer Leberzyste (das waren 300ml drin, ob wohl erst vor zwei Tagen 800ml dort rausgekommen sind). Koloskopien (tw. mit Polypenentfernung) und Gastroskopien hab ich auch schon beowachten drfen.

----------


## Stan.

Ich durfte bei mir auch schon recht viel machen, das Highlight war wohl, dass ich zwei mal ne Larynxmaske einsetzen - und einmal nen Tubus durch die Stimmritzen schieben durfte. Ich htte wohl auch die ganze Intubation machen drfen, allerdings hatte die alte Dame nur noch den vorderen Schneidezahn im Mund, und das war dann doch zu riskant  :hmmm...: .
Einmal durfte ich auch ne Viggo legen, das musste bei uns auf Intensiv nicht oft gemacht werden, weil alle die kamen i.d.R. schon gengend Zugnge hatten. 
Alles in allem echt ein tolles Praktikum, trotzdem freu ich mich, dass am Montag mein letzter Tag ist und am 14. dann endlich das Studium losgeht !!


Ergnzung: Das war allerdings schon mein 3. KPP Monat und ich hatte bereits einen Monat auf der selben Station absolviert, die kannten mich also schon...

----------


## Zaphir

> Irgentwie komme ich mir ein bissel bld vor weil ich sowenig, im Vergleich zu vielen hier, machen darf.


Wie gesagt, bei manchen Schwestern und Pfleger darfst halt alles machen was so geht und bei manchen halt berhaupt nichts. Rechtlich gesehen darfst du ja auch nix an Infusionen oder Viggos machen. Geschweige denn Blutabnehmen. Doch wenn du dich die ersten Tage nicht bld anstellst und du auch die unangenehmen Sachen mit bisschen Enthusiasmus ausfhrst darfst du immer mehr. Vlt habt ihr auch eine PraxisanleiterIn, halte dich an Ihr/Ihm. Fr Blut oder Viggos musst du einen guten Draht zu den ArzthelferInnen oder eben den rzten, falls die mal unglaublicherweise Zeit haben sollten, haben, die dich dann als Student oder angehender Student der Medizin dir das zeigen.

Manche drfen viel machen aber drfen nicht so vielen Untersuchungen bei wohnen, ist doch auch toll das du so viel schon siehst

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Also ich darf weder Infusionen an/abstpseln (mir wurde heute von einen Schler sogar gesagt das ich die theoretisch nicht mal aufdrehen drfte) Ich darf auch nix spritzen oder verbinden, geschweigeden Blutabnehmen oder Flexlen zeihen (darf selbst der Schler im 3. Lehrjahr nicht). Blutzucker drfte ich theortisch abnehmen- hat aber irgendwie nie gepasst 
> Selbst beim Blutdruck messen misst grundstzlich ein Schwester nach (auch wenn es fast immer bei mir stimmt)
> 
> Irgentwie komme ich mir ein bissel bld vor weil ich sowenig, im Vergleich zu vielen hier, machen darf. 
> Dafr darf ich wenigstens oft bei Untersuchungen und bei der Visite zuschauen. Heute waren zwei Punktionen dabei, das erste war eine Leberpunktion und das zweite eine Punktion einer Leberzyste (das waren 300ml drin, ob wohl erst vor zwei Tagen 800ml dort rausgekommen sind). Koloskopien (tw. mit Polypenentfernung) und Gastroskopien hab ich auch schon beowachten drfen.


Mach dir keinen Kopf darber - hngt sehr stark von den Pflegern und Station ab. Ich durfte in meinem Pflegepraktikum, vor allem den ersten auch nicht viel machen. Dafr war es aber eine sehr nette atmosphre, und das ist rckblickend viel wichtiger! 

Im Vergleich meine zweite KPP, wo ich zwar mehr machen durfte - aber dafr auch musste! war viel schlimer. Es scheint ja, dass du recht viel sehen kannst und das sehr cool ;) Man wird es alles noch 10 mal im Studium lernen, da macht es eigentlich keinen Unterschied ob du es schon mal gemacht hast oder nicht.

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob ein Halbjahres-FSJ in der Klinik in der Grundpflege als Krankepflegepraktikum in Bayern anerkannt wird? Auf der Homepage des Landesprfungsamts habe ich garnichts gefunden.
Ich wei dass das in BW der Fall ist, aber in Bayern auch??

----------


## Medici3000

Wisst ihr ob es mlich ist, das KPP nur halbtags, dafr aber ein halbes Jahr zu absolvieren?

----------


## WiWi18

> Wisst ihr ob es mlich ist, das KPP nur halbtags, dafr aber ein halbes Jahr zu absolvieren?


Nein, ist es nicht.

----------


## Stan.

Feeeeertig!!!

----------


## juju95

> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: 
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob ein Halbjahres-FSJ in der Klinik in der Grundpflege als Krankepflegepraktikum in Bayern anerkannt wird? Auf der Homepage des Landesprfungsamts habe ich garnichts gefunden.
> Ich wei dass das in BW der Fall ist, aber in Bayern auch??


Ich mache gerade einen BFD in der Krankenpflege und hab extra schon in der Bewerbungsphase nachgefragt, ob mir der BFD dann als KPP anerkannt wird. Die Antwort war "ja", also will ich fr die Verantwortlichen hoffen, dass dem tatschlich so ist!

----------


## DrArzt

hey leute mein Kpp ist jetzt auch ein paar tage vorbei.. von wem muss ich das Zeugnis unterschreiben lassen? Stationsleitung oder PDL (Sekretariat?!)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

PDL natrlich..

----------


## DrArzt

Natrlich!  :Big Grin:  Vieeelen Dank!

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Steht doch auch auf dem Zeugnisvordruck  :Big Grin:  Unterschrift Pflegedienstleitung:... xD

----------


## Stan.

die werden das schon akzeptieren wenn da die Sekretrin von der PDL mit i.A. unterschrieben hat oder?

----------


## Gesocks

Die akzeptieren das auch mit Stationsstempel und Unterschrift irgendeiner Schwester  :hmmm...:  Als wrde irgendwer beim LPA Liste ber PDL und ihre Unterschriften fhren.

----------


## Stan.

Dass die die Unterschrift nich abgleichen war mir schon klar, ich dachte nur.. vll. strt sie das "i.A." aber ich versuchs einfach mal!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Radischen

Bei mir hat es die stellv. Stationsleiterin unterschrieben ... ich hoffe das ist ok, oder soll ich noch mla zur PFlegedienstleitung gehen?

----------


## SuperSonic

> vll. strt sie das "i.A."


Vielleicht? Da habe ich keine Zweifel. Aber probier's und berichte, ob der Wisch so akzeptiert wurde.

----------


## Stan.

Ja, probieren werd ichs auf jeden Fall. Ich hab zur Sekretrin schon gesagt, dass es gut sein kann, dass ich nochmal vorbeikommen- und das von der PDL unterschreiben lassen muss.. mal sehen.

----------


## Miss_H

Geht einfach zum LPA und lasst die ber die Bescheinigung schauen. In Mnchen rechnen sie die Tage nach und machen dann einen Stempel drauf (so kann man es dann zur Physikumsanmeldung einfach einreichen und muss sich keine Sorgen mehr machen).

----------


## Stan.

Danke fr den Hinweis! Werd ich dann gleich mal machen die nchsten Wochen, dann bin ich da auf der sicheren Seite. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## WiWi18

> Bei mir hat es die stellv. Stationsleiterin unterschrieben ... ich hoffe das ist ok, oder soll ich noch mla zur PFlegedienstleitung gehen?


Meins wurde auch "i.V." unterschrieben, habe nun sicherheitshalber beim LPA angefragt. 

War das bei jemand anderem auch so und wurde es anerkannt (BaW...)? 

Ich sehe mich schon nochmal volle 3 Monate diesen Mist ableisten  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Quark, zur PDL gehen und um ne Neuausstellung bitten, wenn der andere Wisch nicht akzeptiert wird. Niemals wrd ich die 3 Monate wiederholen.

----------


## WiWi18

> Quark, zur PDL gehen und um ne Neuausstellung bitten, wenn der andere Wisch nicht akzeptiert wird. Niemals wrd ich die 3 Monate wiederholen.


Meine letzte Begegnung mit denen war, vorsichtig formuliert, "unfreundlich". Ich glaube nicht, dass die mir noch einmal etwas ausstellen, wenn sie es nicht mssen. Sind die denn rechtlich dazu verpflichtet? Ich finde dazu nichts, und gehe entsprechend von aus, dass es diesbezglich keine Regelungen gibt. Knnen die sich theoretisch einfach weigern, mir ein ordnungsgemes Zeugnis auszustellen?

----------


## WiWi18

"i.V." wird, zumindest in Baden-Wrttemberg, akzeptiert, laut LPA.

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

> Meine letzte Begegnung mit denen war, vorsichtig formuliert, "unfreundlich". Ich glaube nicht, dass die mir noch einmal etwas ausstellen, wenn sie es nicht mssen. Sind die denn rechtlich dazu verpflichtet? Ich finde dazu nichts, und gehe entsprechend von aus, dass es diesbezglich keine Regelungen gibt. Knnen die sich theoretisch einfach weigern, mir ein ordnungsgemes Zeugnis auszustellen?


"1) Der Arbeitnehmer hat bei Beendigung eines Arbeitsverhltnisses Anspruch auf ein schriftliches Zeugnis. Das Zeugnis muss mindestens Angaben zu Art und Dauer der Ttigkeit (einfaches Zeugnis) enthalten. Der Arbeitnehmer kann verlangen, dass sich die Angaben darber hinaus auf Leistung und Verhalten im Arbeitsverhltnis (qualifiziertes Zeugnis) erstrecken." 
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeitszeugnis

Ich schtze, dass das Zeugnis dann auch ordnungsgem ausgefllt sein muss..

----------


## Erdbeermond

Der Arbeitnehmer??

Hier geht es um ein Praktikum...ich glaube kaum, dass du da mit Arbeitnehmergesetzen kommen kannst.

----------


## WiWi18

> Der Arbeitnehmer??
> 
> Hier geht es um ein Praktikum...ich glaube kaum, dass du da mit Arbeitnehmergesetzen kommen kannst.


Man hat auch bei Praktika Ansprche auf ein entsprechendes Zeugnis.

Allerdings ist die Frage, ob ein Zeugnis, das den arbeitsrechtlichen Kriterien entspricht, zwangslufig auch den formalen Ansprchen der LP gengt, oder umgekehrt, ob es arbeitsrechtliche Vorschriften gibt, die sicherstellen, dass jemand, nach Ableistung des KPP, auch ein entsprechendes Zeugnis bekommt.

----------


## Radischen

Schau doch mal was in deinen Praktikumsvertrag steht.  :Smilie:  In der Regel wird dort das mit den Zeugnis noch mal extra erwhnt. Ansonsten sagen das es ungltig wird und im Zweifel (wenn die dich nicht leiden knnen) mit den Anwalt drohen (selbst wenn es keine Grundlage hat - meist wird nur auf Grund der Drohung nach gegeben und es kostet sie ja kein Geld o.. sondern nur ganz wenig Zeit)
Oder du gehst mal mit deinen Eltern hin. Auch wenn es bld klingt, aber sowas wirkt manchmal.

wnsche dir viel Glck das es klappt

----------


## Kandra

Bevor man sich jetzt schon ber einen Anwalt Gedanken macht, sollte man vielleicht lieber vorher einfach mal beim Prfungsamt vorbei marschieren (vllt nicht jetzt sondern eher so in 2-3 Wochen wenn der Hex-Stress vorbei ist) und denen das Zeugnis einfach mal unkommentiert hinlegen. Wenn sie es abzeichnen prima, wenn nicht, muss man sich halt was berlegen. Aber ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass dir die PDL kein Zeugnis mit ihrer Unterschrift anstatt der i.A. Unterschrift ausstellt. Da gehts ja nicht um irgendwelche Fehltage die draufstehen oder nicht draufstehen etc. Ausserdem kommt es ja auch immer auf die Verpackung an ;) Sprich ein "Die blden Tussen vom Prfungsamt (vllt nicht genau so ;) ) wollen die i.A.-Unterschrift nicht akzeptieren" kommt sicher besser wie ein "Auf meinem Zeugnis hat der Falsche unterschrieben".

Ich habs gerade nicht da, aber ich meine, dass auf meinem KPP-Zeugnis auch i.V. oder so draufstand und das hat die Dame im Mnchner Prfungsamt null interessiert.

----------


## Medici3000

Nach einigen Wochen, die zu Beginn noch Spa gemacht haben, wird mein KPP so langsam ziemlich eintnig und nervend. Meine Arbeit besteht aus Vitalzeichen messen, EKG schreiben, Werte in die Kurven eintragen, Botengngen und ab und an mal Betten machen und Essen austeilen. Ich wei, dass ich damit noch ziemliches Glck habe und ich habe es die ersten Wochen auch gerne gemacht. War das bei euch auch so, dass die Arbeit euch gelangweilt und angestrengt hat (fr die, die nicht nur putzen, waschen mussten...Ich wei, fr die ist das Jammern auf hohem Niveau.)? Oder ist das etwa doch nicht das Richtige fr mich, obwohl ich mir sehr sicher bin.

----------


## Stan.

Medici3000, das war bei mir ganz genauso. Ich war auf zwei Stationen die super waren und wo ich auch verhltnismig viel machen durfte. Trotzdem hatte ich gegen Ende dann jeweils keine groe Lust mehr, eben weil die Arbeit, wenn  die ganze "Ui -ich bin im Krankenhaus- Euphorie" vorbei ist, doch recht eintnig ist.

Wenn du dir sehr sicher bist, dann mach das!  Wegen dem KPP am Studienwunsch zweifeln braucht man wohl nur, wenn man im KHS Angstzustnde bekommt oder den Patientenkontakt absolut nicht ausstehen kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medici3000

Danke fr deine Antwort, dann wei ich, dass es nicht nur mir so geht  :Smilie: . Die Arbeit mit den Patienten macht mir generell auch Spa, nur dass des, wie du schon sagst, nach einiger Zeit recht eintnig wird.

----------


## Stan.

> Danke fr deine Antwort, dann wei ich, dass es nicht nur mir so geht . Die Arbeit mit den Patienten macht mir generell auch Spa, nur dass des, wie du schon sagst, nach einiger Zeit recht eintnig wird.


Gern geschehen!
Viel Spa beim Studium!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Minima

Hallo  :Smilie: 

ich wrd bis zum Sommersemester 2014 das Krankenpflegepraktikum abgeschlossen haben..
ich hoffe auf eine Zulassung in Erlangen, also ist auch das LPA in Erlangen zustndig, korrekt?

Muss ich denn neben dem ausgestellten Zeugnis auch noch ein ergnzendes Schreiben beifgen, in dem die Arbeiten die ich durchgefhrt habe, beschrieben werden mssen? Muss man so ne Art Ttigkeitsliste beifgen??

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ne nix mit Ttigkeiten auflisten,einfach den Wisch von der PDL hinschicken.

----------


## Minima

:Top:  Danke sehr 8o)

noch ne ganz kleine doofe Frage, ich hab dass mit dem "geschenkten Wochenende" nicht verstanden. Wenn ich in einer Woche von Montag-Freitag das Praktikum mache, aber am Wochenende nicht arbeite, habe ich dann 5 Tage Praktikum gemacht oder 7??

 ::-oopss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sieben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stan.

Wenn du vom 01. - 30. Praktikum machst, hast du die ersten 30 Tage geschafft. Vllig egal, wie viele Wochenenden oder Feiertage da drin liegen. Das Prfungsamt zhlt nur die Tage nach.

----------


## -pixel

> Nach einigen Wochen, die zu Beginn noch Spa gemacht haben, wird mein KPP so langsam ziemlich eintnig und nervend. Meine Arbeit besteht aus Vitalzeichen messen, EKG schreiben, Werte in die Kurven eintragen, Botengngen und ab und an mal Betten machen und Essen austeilen. Ich wei, dass ich damit noch ziemliches Glck habe und ich habe es die ersten Wochen auch gerne gemacht. War das bei euch auch so, dass die Arbeit euch gelangweilt und angestrengt hat (fr die, die nicht nur putzen, waschen mussten...Ich wei, fr die ist das Jammern auf hohem Niveau.)? Oder ist das etwa doch nicht das Richtige fr mich, obwohl ich mir sehr sicher bin.


Mir geht's genau so! Die ersten Wochen hat's mir voll Spa gemacht, hab jeden Tag was neues gelernt.. Aber inzwischen wird's ziemlich monoton.. Ich bin echt froh wenn das alles vorbei ist!

----------


## Radischen

Ich denke das Hauptproblem ist einfach das man nix darf und nix  kann ... Man ist ein unwissender Praktikant und lernt kein tiefgrundiges Wissen was einen weiterbringen wrde. Deshalb wird es nach einer Zeit langweilig. Es ist doch doch ein reien Unterschied zu den Schlern und erst recht zu den Schwestern/Pflegern. Ich hatte auch gegen Ende das Gefhl auf der Stelle zu stehen, aber ich denke das ist ganz normal und auch ok. Schlielich will man nicht sein Leben lang Prakti bleiben sondern weiter kommen.
Mir selber hat es eigentlich schon Spa gemacht, aber ich war auch froh als es vorbei war  :Smilie:  (naja zumiendestens der erste Teil ;) )

----------


## Sticks

> ... und lernt kein tiefgrundiges Wissen was einen weiterbringen wrde )


Und was genau hat dich davon abgehalten die Patientenakten einzusehen und in Lehrbchern nachzulesen?

----------


## Radischen

das habe ich sogar wirklich mal probiert (in meiner zwischenschicht als nix zu tuen war  ... aber mal abgesehen das dafr (fast ;) ) nie Zeit ist, ist auch sehr schwer da man nicht nur in den (noch nicht verhanden) Lehrbchern nachschlagen muss (die man wenn ganz sicher nicht im Krankenhaus zu Hand hat und sich dann alles was man nicht versteht merken muss) , sondern auch das in den Lehrbchern Geschriebens ohne Vorwissen meist nicht versteht ...
Vielleicht habe ich es auch nicht so gut formuliert. Ich meinte mit den Satz, dass man nicht wie in einer Ausbildung Wissen erlangt und dadurch dann einen grern Aktionsradius bekommt. Das ist beim Pflegpraktikum nur bis zu einer Grenze mglich die sehr schnell erreicht ist (zu mindestens bei mir). Ich drfte keine Infusionen vorbereiten will ich dazu nicht befugt bin und diese Befugniss auch nicht wrend meines Praktikas erlangen werde (jetzt mal als Bsp.) 
Natrlich lernt man immer was, aber nur weil ich etwas wei, heit es ja noch nicht das ich es darf. ;)

----------


## Sticks

Ah okay, das man am Anfang des Studiums kein Lehrbuch versteht habe ich natrlich nicht gewusst.

Aber ich habe auch nicht von der Arbeitszeit gesprochen! Sondern von zuhause. Das man bei der Arbeit Zeit hat etwas vertieft nachzulesen habe ich ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Medici3000

.....

----------


## Medici3000

> Ah okay, das man am Anfang des Studiums kein Lehrbuch versteht habe ich natrlich nicht gewusst.
> 
> Aber ich habe auch nicht von der Arbeitszeit gesprochen! Sondern von zuhause. Das man bei der Arbeit Zeit hat etwas vertieft nachzulesen habe ich ausgeschlossen.


@Radischen: Ich kann dich verstehen, mir gehts auch so ;)
@Sticks: Bist du irgendwie mies drauf und lsst es in dem Forum hier raus?

----------


## Radischen

Danke medici 3000   :Smilie: 

Tut mir leid Sticks ich verstehe am Anfang der Vorklinik halt nicht die Lehrbcher der Klinik (die ich noch nicht mal besitze - und ja ich wei es gibt Wikipedia). Wenn du das kannst/knntest dann ist das ja schn fr dich. Ich persnlich wrde mir die Befunde auch nie mals merken damit ich diese dann abends nachschlag kann. Schlielich konzentriere ich mich auch ein wenig auf meine Arbeit. Es soll ja Leute geben die das knnen - Ich gehre nicht dazu. Wie hats du es dein bei deinen Pflegepraktikum gemacht? Was durftest/ musstest du alles machen? Hattest du nicht manchmal das Gefhl gerne mehr zu drfen, obwohl die die theoretischen Grundlagen noch fehlten, oder war das bei dir anders?

----------


## -pixel

Das mit dem Nachlesen sehe ich auch kritisch.. Ich mache mein KPP in einer orthopdischen Chirurgie und klar hab ich mal nachgeschlagen was eine Knie- bzw. Hft-TEP ist und was bei einer Arthroskopie vor sich geht, aber wirklich vertieftes Wissen war das nicht. 
Bei mir ist das so wie bei Radischen und Medici3000 - nach einer Weile ist halt der Punkt erreicht, an dem das Aufgabenspektrum ausgereizt ist und man eben auch mal gerne was anderes machen mchte auer jeden Tag Kurven angelegen, Pflegeschrnke auffllen oder Essen austeilen.

----------


## Sticks

> Danke medici 3000  
> 
> Tut mir leid Sticks ich verstehe am Anfang der Vorklinik halt nicht die Lehrbcher der Klinik (die ich noch nicht mal besitze - und ja ich wei es gibt Wikipedia). Wenn du das kannst/knntest dann ist das ja schn fr dich. Ich persnlich wrde mir die Befunde auch nie mals merken damit ich diese dann abends nachschlag kann. Schlielich konzentriere ich mich auch ein wenig auf meine Arbeit. Es soll ja Leute geben die das knnen - Ich gehre nicht dazu. Wie hats du es dein bei deinen Pflegepraktikum gemacht? Was durftest/ musstest du alles machen? Hattest du nicht manchmal das Gefhl gerne mehr zu drfen, obwohl die die theoretischen Grundlagen noch fehlten, oder war das bei dir anders?



Ich musste keines machen, und htte sicher auch keines gemacht! 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Azubis, Studenten o immer sehr schnell sagen sie knnen alles, ihnen ist langweilig, sie seien unterfordert o. Wenn man aber einmal nher nachfragt tuhen sich riesen Lcken auf! 
Und das wiederspricht sich meiner Meinung nach. Und es muss sich ja auch nicht gleich um den OP Ablauf einer Endoprothese handeln, aber was wre denn mit theoretischem Wissen zu Lagerung eines Patienten? Da gibts doch tausende Sachen. 
Und wenn man auch nicht wei wie so eine Hftprothese funktioniert, hat man zum Beispiel immer noch die Anatomie des Knochens die man lernen knnte.

----------


## -pixel

> und htte sicher auch keines gemacht!


Weshalb???

----------


## Sticks

Fr nichts "nur" auf Station zu arbeiten, da htte ich mich doch sehr gestreubt.

----------


## Radischen

Hmm aber die die es machen erstmal pauschal verurteilen (Natrlich gibt es bestimmt auch ein paar arogante A... aber die gibt es berall) Wie hast du es denn gemacht? Ausbildung? Zivi? Httest du nicht 3 Monate unsonst gearbeitet wenn du noch gemusst httest? Httest du dann was anderes studiert?

Es ist aber doch normal das man wenn man nur ein sehr eingeschrnkten Aufgabenbereich hat (da man ja keinerlei Qualikfikationen hat) , dass es einen nach einer Weile nicht mehr so herausfordert. Es ging ja in meinen Beitrag darum, das man praktisch alles kann (was man darf und jeden Tag machen muss), aber theoretisch nicht (viel) weiter kommt. Na klar knnten man einfach so alles tiefgehend herausfinden, aber dafr ist doch das Studium und nicht das KPP da oder? Und es ist vielleicht auch mal ganz schn in den Semesterferien, wenn man schon arbeiten muss, den Rest der Zeit einfach mal frei zu haben. Ich finde deinen Nacharbeitungs und Anatomie lern Vorschlag etwas unrealistisch... 
Es ist ein Unterschied sich bei seinen Aufgaben gelangweilt und tw. unterfordert zu fhlen als zu behaupten man wsste schon alles.

----------


## Sticks

Ausbildung
Ich htte schon einen Weg gefunden! 

"Unrealistisch", vielen Dank. Sptestens jetzt nehme ich dir voll und ganz ab das du wirklich keine Ahnung aus der Praxis hast. 
Ich war unter anderem im ersten Lehrjahr bei den Orthopden im OP und musste Anatomie und OP Ablauf runter beten knnen, es war nicht meine Lieblingsklinik und ich war auch nur sechs Wochen in deren zentral OP, aber ich habe eine Menge gelernt. So Sachen wie "unrealistisch" und "verstehe ich noch nicht" nehme ich auch keinem richtig ab! 
Unrealistisch..... ich muss lachen....


hnliche Themen gab es hier brigens fters. Das Bild zeigt schon das Berufserfahrene oft der gleichen Meinung sind! Einfach mal Seiten vorher lesen.

----------


## Radischen

ja ist ok ich bin bld weil ich nach 8 studenen Arbeite und 1 1/2 Fahrweg nicht noch "einfach" so Anatomie lerne oder mich mit klinischen Fchern beschftige. 
In einer Ausbildung ist es la noch mal was anderes. Da hat man ja auch einen gewissen "Zwang "die Dinge zu lerne. (Zwang ist hier vielleicht nicht das beste Wort, aber mir fllt gerade kein besseres ein) Der fllt ja bei KPP weg, da lernt man wenn etwas frs nchste Semester oder geniet mal seine frei Zeit, da man ja den Rest des Jahres lernen muss.

Und wie du schon sagst, die Leute mit Berufserfahrung sagen das. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu einen einfachen KPP - mit den Leuten will ich mich garnicht vergleichen, da sie einfach eine ganr andere Praxis Erfahrung haben.

Lach mich nur, aus ich bin halt nur eine dummes Mdchen ohne Ausbildung, was ein bissel seine frei Zeit genieen will. Vielleicht hast du ja recht, aber allein die Tatsache das du schon mal einen OP von innen gesehen hats zeigt ja den Qualitativen Unterschied zum KPP ... bei mir zumindestens. 

Wie gesagt es heit ja nicht das man nebenbei nix lernt und nicht nachfragt, sondern das einen die anvertrauen Arbeiten irgentwann langweilig werden, da sie relativ begrenzt sind. (und ja ich habe gefragt ob ich mehr darf und ich war freundlich und habe mich nicht bld angestellt )

@ pixel: danke fr deine Zustimmung  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sticks hast dus so ntig? Mein gott wir wissen fr wie geil du dich hltst. die ersties und bald-ersties habens dann auch bald kapiert, also brauchst die schon mal nich mehr runterputzen. 
und ja! deine vorstellungen sind sauunrealistisch. anatomie lernen fr ein praktikum in dem man hauptschlich kackeabputzer ist, sry aber..*vogelzeig* wr mir im traum nich eingefallen

----------


## Sticks

Dann jammert nicht rum ihr wrdet nichts lernen! Wenn ihr sagt es sei "unrealistisch" zeigt doch einfach nur eure Unfhigkeit oder Unwillen. Was ist denn bitte so schlimm daran die Akten der Patienten zu lesen und daheim nachzulesen was dort genau stand. Dann ist doch auch die Zeit des Praktikums zustzlich sinnvoll genutzt. Und ihr habt die Mglichkeit mit dem Pflegepersonal oder den rzten im Gesprch zu stehen und dort noch einmal genauer nachzufragen oder euch die Laborwerte anzuschauen, Rntgenbilder zu betrachte. Wenn ihr es nicht "wollt" ist es ok, aber es ist nicht unrealistisch!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Lol, zwischen "mal was nachlesen" und "Anatomie lernen" is ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Und stell dir vor, weil wir nur dumme Praktikanten sind/waren, waren wir fr viele rzte Luft, sodass wir eben nicht mit denen im Gesprch standen. Klar, das Pflegepersonal kann man auch mal was fragen, aber zumindest bei mir war es so, dass die immer unter Strom standen und wenig Zeit hatten. Wenn mal ein bisschen Luft war, dann hab ich mir natrlich erklren lassen was z.b. ne Nierenfistel ist. 
Aber hey, wem erklr ich das. Bist ja ein supergeiler Hecht mit Berufserfahrung, dem die Sonne aus dem Arsch scheint, weil er ne Ausbildung gemacht hat. Herzlichen Glckwunsch, du bist echt was besseres als wir anderen, deshalb: bitte, bitte lass uns weiter Teil haben an deinen verqueren Ansichten!
Achja, mach du dir mal keine Gedanken um die Qualifikation anderer. Is nich deine Aufgabe. 
Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Sticks

bertreib doch bitte nicht
insgesamt wollt ich euch einmal Tipps geben das fr viele unangenehme Praktikum Sinnvoll zu nutzen
und mit so Aussagen wie " im Traum nicht drauf gekommen…" gibst du anderen eine gute Vorlage

Ich bin nicht besser weil ich eine Ausbildung gemacht habe, aber ich lass mich hier nicht als "unrealistisch" darstellen fr Dinge die dir fast alle mit Berufserfahrung hier besttigen.

----------


## Radischen

Es ging darum das das nach arbeiten bzw. nach den Dienst "einfachso" zu lernen unrealistisch ist, nicht die Aussage das mache im KPP zu viel von sich selbst halten. Danke fr den Tipp, wenn er nett gemeint war, aber die Umsetzung ist doch eher nicht praktikabel. ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es is einfach unrealistisch, dass ein Abiturient/Student sich nach nem Bettpfannenschiebetag von 8 Stunden noch an nen Anatomieatlas setzt und Anatomie lernt. Und genau das, und da wett ich mit dir, erwartet auer dir keiner der anderen hier mit Berufserfahrung. 
Somit brauchst du dir gleich dreimal keinen Kopf um MEINE Qualifikation machen.

----------


## Sticks

bitte, ich hab ja nicht davon gesprochen gleich smtliche Lehrbcher des Studiums zu knnen
ich denke wenn man auch nachmittags nur 4-5 Begriffe nachliest hat man doch eine menge mehr von der kostenfreien Arbeit

----------


## Sticks

> Es is einfach unrealistisch, dass ein Abiturient/Student sich nach nem Bettpfannenschiebetag von 8 Stunden noch an nen Anatomieatlas setzt und Anatomie lernt. Und genau das, und da wett ich mit dir, erwartet auer dir keiner der anderen hier mit Berufserfahrung. 
> Somit brauchst du dir gleich dreimal keinen Kopf um MEINE Qualifikation machen.


siehe post vorher
Aber mal Abgesehen davon, was denkst du denn was manche Azubis machen? Lernen die nach ihrem acht Stundentag nicht fr ihr Klausuren oder fr die Praktischen Prfungen?
P.S: Acht Stunden Arbeitszeit am Tag ist auch nicht viel! 
Und ja auch von den Azubis habe ich erwartet das sie sich auf OP`s am nchsten Tag vorbereiten wenn sie an den Tisch wollten, aber das ist normal! Soll man denn gleich sagen das es vollkommen ok ist unvorbereitet zu sein weil acht Stunden ja so anstrengend sind? Ich rede auch nicht von "die ganze Nacht durchlernen"!

----------


## Radischen

Ok wenn du es so formulierst wird die Sache realitischen. Das ist ein Meilen weiter Unterschied zum Anatomie lernen.
Aber das war leider vorher aus deinen Aussagen nicht wirklich rauszulesen. Die erweckten eher denn von _Sanguis_ beschriebenen Eindruck. 
ndert aber nix an der Sache das die eigenen Aufgaben mit der Zeit etwas langweilig werden...

----------


## Sticks

Ich mchte die Diskussion jetzt auch gerne hier beenden. Wenn ihr mir noch was an den Kopf werfen mchtet schreibt mir doch bitte eine Nachricht. 
Ich werde manche Ansichten auch durch Forumsbeitrge nicht mehr ndern  :hmmm...:

----------


## Radischen

Du schriebts vorbereit ... fr den OP... fr die Prfung ... das ist ein Ziel und eine Aufgabenstellung. ZWischendurch (vorher/hinter) war man in der Ausbildung auch mal in der Berufsschule ... Das IST ein rieen Unterschied zum Praktikanten.

... wer hat hier wenn was an den Kopf geworfen???? Lie mal deine Betrge durch, die sind nicht gerade freundlich formuliert

----------


## Medici3000

Wart ihr alleine auf einer Station im Kpp oder haben dort mehrere Praktikanten gearbeitet ?

----------


## Stan.

Teils teils, ich war z.B. mal fr 2 Wochen der einzige, dann kam noch eine andere Praktikantin auf die Station. 
Maximal warens bei der Normalstation 3 Praktikanten glaub ich.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Es ist einfach viel zu LANG, dieses KPP. Muss man immer wieder feststellen. 4 Wochen wren mehr als genug, nach 2-3 Wochen flacht die Lernkurve dermaen ab, dass man sie als Wasserwaage nutzen knnte.

----------


## Medici3000

Ganz deiner Meinung! Und bei mir ist es einfach so, dass 2 Praktikanten auf der Station sogar zu viel sind, weil die Aufgaben fr einen locker zu schaffen sind. Da knnte einer auch zu Hause bleiben.

----------


## -pixel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUkGtK_L1c

----------


## Stan.

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUkGtK_L1c


Das wollt ich auch grad posten! Viel Spa im Praktikum Leute, es geht vorbei!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schluffi

Haha, cooles Lied  :Smilie: 

Bei mir gehts Montag mit dem Praktikum los, mal sehen ob es sich nach einiger Zeit wirklich als so nervig herausstellt ;)

----------


## basile123

Was fr eine Station knnt ihr denn fr ein mglichst entspanntes KPP empfehlen, mglichst ohne nur direkte Pflege mit vernnftigen Zeiten...
Also ich mchte jetzt nicht so klingen, als htte ich das nicht ntig aber hab durch eine mta-Ausbildung schon 6 Wochen Pflegepraktikum hinter mir (Kardio- & Chirurgie, hauptschlich privat) und auerdem muss man sich vor Augen halten, dass man das ganze unbezahlt(!) macht und weil es fr das Studium vorgeschrieben ist und nicht um die Welt zu verbessern. 
Also ich habe keine Probleme mit arbeiten an sich, nur seh ich es nicht ein fr 0€ jeden Tag 150% zu geben.
Also gerade Innere gilt ja teilweise als "Waschstrae", auch wenn man das als Praktikant immer mit einer examinierten Kraft zusammen macht (wenn die das anderes meinen wrden und einen einfach dafr abstellen, gbe es eine Diskussion einerseits wegen oben genannter Punkte und andererseits der Kompetenz). Was ist mit sowas wie Auge/HNO? Also nach Mglichkeit mit grtenteils mobilen Patienten, diese dann verschiedenen Handlungen zu untersttzen ist fr mich auch berhaupt kein Problem. Nur dann helf ich lieber bei anderen Alltagssituationen oder mach Botengnge was auch immer anstatt jeden Tag die ganze Station zu waschen. Das klingt jetzt wirklich hrter, als ich es ausdrcken mchte. Aber ich hoffe, der Grundaspekt kommt durch.

----------


## waargh

Ich hab von vielen gehrt, dass Auge, HNO und Uro ganz entspannt sein sollen. Ich persnlich war in der Pdiatrie, Gyn und Psych und fand auch alle ganz entspannt, aber auch sehr interessant. Musste so gut wie nie waschen, hab aber trotzdem immer irgendwie den Tag rumbekommen und auch etwas gelernt. Besonders wenig Pflege war natrlich in der Psychiatrie, wenn man nicht gerade in der akuten ist. Was mir da sehr gefallen hat, war der Kontakt zu den Patienten. Man hatte wirklich sehr viel Zeit, sich zu unterhalten und etwas ber die jeweilige Krankheit zu erfahren.

----------


## Radischen

Also auf der Uro hatte ich ziemlich viel zu tuen - auch zu waschen, Betten machen und zu fttern UND Katheter leern. (Irgentwie hat jeden Tag irgend wer Abfhrmittel bekommen und hat es nicht aufs Klo geschafft ... Naja aber das wrde ich jetzt nicht verallgemeineret fr die Urologie sagen)
(Ich habe dort zwar kein Pflegepraktikum gemacht aber 2 1/2 Praktikum in den Sommerferien letzte Jahr. Kann man aber denke ich vergleichen)

Also ich durfte mir zum Beispiel die Stationen auch nicht aussuchen sondern wrde zugeteilt. Ich muss aber sagen ich finde waschen besser als die ganze Zeit irgentwelche Botengnge zum machen. Zum teil kann man aich auch gut mit den Leuten im Zimmer (manchmal sogar den Gewaschen selbst) unterhalten und mit den geschichten knnte man ganze Romane fllen. 
Also so ging es mir zumindestens, bei diesen Dingen tickt ja jeder ein bissel anders.  :Smilie:

----------


## Puschll

Also auf der Uro habe ich in den zwei Monaten KPP die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Radischen gemacht... dort ist ziemlich viel zu tun. Gerade auch viele Pflegeflle oder Palliative (wenn dort gerad kein Platz frei war) mit Blasen-Ca., Nieren-Ca. oder Prostata- Ca. im Endstadium.
Einen Monat war ich dann noch auf einer Kinderchirurgischen. War kein Vergleich.... keine Pflege, (da die Eltern fast alles machen oder einen die Schwestern eh nicht ranlassen), kleine Station (nur 12 Betten) und vieeel Zeit um mit den Kids zu spielen, zu basteln oder auch bei beliebig vielen OPs und Untersuchungen mitzugehen, da die einen auf Station eh nicht brauchen, da Kich sehr beliegt ist, sind da immer viele Schler, Praktikanten und Bufdies.
Ich bin einfach immer zu jeder OP, die in dem Monat, an einem von "unseren" Kindern anstand, mitgegangen =)
War echt sehr interessant und lehrreich, die rzte haben viel erklrt und es hatte wirklich nicht viel von einem "Pflegepraktikum"... also im Vergleich zu den zwei anstrengenden Monaten davor  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich war auf Uro in einem kleinen Grundversorgungs KH, die eig. nur Steine und transurethrale Eingriffe gemacht haben... manchmal ein Double-J. Ein paar mal ein suprapubisches Katheter. Ich glaube es waren immer nur 1-2 Patienten die berhaupt eine Infusion hatten. 

Waren schon ein paar Patienten zum waschen und die DK-Beutel zu leeren, aber sonst eigentlich nichts...die Pfleger waren nett und entspannt, haben oft auch die typischen "Pflegepraktikant" Sachen erledigt nur damit ich Pause machen kann...gemeinsames Frhstck mit Pflegern und allen rzten. 

Also viel gelernt habe ich da nicht, war aber rckblickend eine echt schne Zeit - ich war damals auch so total naiv und jung und hatte keine Ahnung vom nichts, also ich find es auch echt gut von denen, dass sie mich nicht krass ausgenutzt haben.

----------


## Gesocks

Ich fand Uro (Uni, Essensausgabe keine Pflegeaufgabe) supi. Viele lssige OPs (Harnleiterrekonstruktion  :Love: , Steingeschichten, Tumorzeugs) mit entsprechend cooler Wundversorgung und aufwndigen Verbnden (VAC-Anlagen) und aus meiner Praktikantensicht sehr schner rztlicher Stationsarbeit (schn viel Schallen, feine Kathetersachen).
berwiegend mobile Patienten und wenig bldes Praktikantenarbeitpotential ( la vollgekackte internistische Betten wechseln und dreimal tglich Vitalzeichen messen).
Auf der Station gab es wirklich genug Zeit und Mglichkeiten, ein geiles Pflegepraktikum abzusahnen. Letztendlich steht und fllt natrlich alles mit den Mitarbeitern und Art und Mglichkeit, sich selbst einzufinden und -zuordnen.

----------


## Schluffi

Ich habe diese Woche mit meinem Praktikum angefangen. Ich bin auf der Neurologie und muss sagen, dass echt ziemlich viel zu tun ist. Wir haben ne ziemlich groe Station mit 50 Betten, die auch eigentlich immer alle belegt sind. 
Ich musste auch vom zweiten Tag an richtig mithelfen beim Waschen, Pfannen leeren und Windeln wechseln etc. weil die meisten Patienten echt pflegebedrftig sind.
Die Schwestern sind zum Glck alle ziemlich nett und erklren mir auch recht viel, wenn ich nachfrage. Also so ist es ganz entspannt.
Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder froh, zwischendurch von der Station wegzukommen und mache dann auch schonmal freiwillig Botengnge. Glcklicherweise gibt es auch noch eine andere Praktikantin, die mir meine Aufgaben erklrt, weil die Schwestern das leider ziemlich hufig als bereits gewusst voraussetzen. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich drei Monate auf der Station durchstehe. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich ja zwischendurch auch wechseln  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzkasperl

Jetzt ist bald vorbei... Drei Tipps: 
1. Einen Teil in der Psychiatrie, auf einer Depri-Station am besten. Da mssen die Patienten sogar selber die Betten machen - aus Therapiegrnden  :Grinnnss!:  Und man lernt wirklich was im Umgang mit Patienten. Etwa 40% der Patientenzeit drfte ein Arzt mit Gesprchen mit psychisch kranken Patienten verbringen...
2. Holt Euch Tipps von Kommilitonen. Das war echt der Hammer, 7h-Wunsch-Schichten ohne Waschen, dafr viel Freiheit inkl. OP-Besuche....
3. Immer schn gut gelaunt und entspannt bleiben und nur nicht hudeln. Besser einfach mal rumsitzen und abwarten, was die anderen so machen, bevor man bereifer zeigt. Das kommt bisweilen gar nicht gut an.

----------


## Scyza

Hallo,

ich mache zwar noch kein Praktikum, habe aber trotzdem mal eine Frage dazu - und zwar studiere ich momentan im 3. Semester Biologie, plane einen Wechsel zur Medizin zum WiSe nchsten Jahres und habe damit keinerlei "Erfahrungen" in der Pflege o.. Nach diesem Semester wrde ich gern anfangen mit Praktika. Nun habe ich mal bei zwei Krankenhusern nachgefragt - die einen nehmen gar keine Praktikanten, die nicht bereits immatrikuliert sind in der Humanmedizin, die anderen klangen wenig begeistert, dass ich nicht einmal Dinge wie Blut abnehmen kann. Ist das etwa normal, dass man fr ein Krankenpflegepraktikum Vorkenntnisse bentigt? Es ist ja prinzipiell schlielich mglich, das Praktikum vor Studienbeginn abzuleisten.

Und eine andere Frage - wie sinnvoll wre es, eine Rettungssanitterausbildung zu machen? Ich kann mich momentan nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich lieber das gesamte Halbjahr bis zum Studienbeginn Praktika machen sollte oder Rettungssanitterausbildung (evtl. wrde die ja auch meine Chance auf einen Praktikumsplatz erhhen). Fr's Jobben wrde ich es nicht unbedingt bentigen. Wrde mich sehr freuen ber Meinungen!

LG

----------


## EVT

als kpp praktikant darfst du gar kein blut abnehmen... was sind das denn fr komische khs? normalerweise ist es berhaupt kein problem, noch nicht immatrikuliert zu sein und dementsprechend auch noch keine vorkenntnisse zu haben. 
such weiter nach besseren khs.
du musst halt wissen, ob dich kh oder rettungsdienst mehr interessiert.

----------


## Scyza

Danke fr die Antwort, ich fand es auch sehr merkwrdig, dass da Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt werden, die man als Praktikant eigentlich noch nicht haben kann. 

Rettungssanitter oder Pflegepraktikum ist also eine reine Interessensfrage? Eine Ausbildung als Rettungssanitter wrde mich nicht mehr oder weniger voranbringen als ein Pflegepraktikum?

----------


## Elena1989

Ich denke nicht unbedingt. 
Pflegepraktikum muss halt gemacht werden und ich glaube nicht, dass dir da vom Rettungssanitter viel angerechnet wrde. Und es ist sehr empfehlenswert zumindest einen Teil vom Praktikum vor dem Studium zu haben. Ich hatte nichts vorher, ging auch, aber ich hatte in den ersten drei Semestern nur Weihnachten frei (da auch noch Kurse in den Ferien lagen und somit mit Praktikum wirklich NULL freie Tage brig blieben).
Ich wrde also dringend empfehlen einen Teil vorher zu machen. 
Und ich finde es auch sehr seltsam, dass da Vorkenntnisse vorausgesetzt werden. Such dir ein anderes KH!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Scyza

Ich mchte das Praktikum auf jeden Fall vorher komplett ableisten - da ich aber ein ganzes Halbjahr bzw. sogar etwas mehr zur Verfgung habe, knnte ich sogar den Rettungssanitter UND das komplette Praktikum schaffen. Daher bin ich momentan unschlssig, zumal der Rettungssanitter ja auch etwas ist, dass man dann "auf dem Papier" hat. Danke fr deine Einschtzung!

----------


## -wilhelmina-

Wenn Du zwischendurch nicht auf Geldverdienen angewiesen bist, mach' doch beides!
Die drei Monate KPP haste dann fertig und in der Rett-san-Ausbildung kannste vielleicht schon mal dies und das lernen. Auerdem hast Du eine Grundlage fr Jobs in der Studiumsphase.
So ganz verstehe ich das Problem nicht ...

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Nein, also du musst nicht immatrikuliert sein und Blut abnehmen darfst du als Praktikant sowieso nicht, sondern erst als Famulant oder PJler
Ob sich eine RettsanAusbildung lohnt, kommt find ich drauf an wie schnell du reinkommst: Zur berbrckung wrde ich eher zu einer Rettungsassistentenausbildung raten, das wird noch als Bonus angerechnet, das andere nicht(schau mal auf hochschulstart)
und sonst, find ich kommts drauf an wie lange sowas dauert, wie lang dauert es denn?

----------


## Gesocks

> [...] Blut abnehmen darfst du als Praktikant sowieso nicht, sondern erst als Famulant oder PJler
> [...]


Quatsch.

----------


## EVT

Offiziell drfen KPP Praktikanten das doch nicht. Wenn man es doch machen darf, ist es eine individuelle Entscheidung der Pflegekrfte.

----------


## Gesocks

Hatten wir doch schon mehrmals, die Diskussion; alles ist individuelle Entscheidung der Pflegekrfte und offizielle Statements gibt's eben nicht, auer Hauspolicies...

----------


## Medici3000

War einer von euch whrend des KPPs auch mal krank und hat die Pflegedirektion dann trotzdem die vollen 3 Monate (bzw 4/8 Wochen) anerkannt?

----------


## pippapo

Jep Ich war krank, allerdings nur 3 Tage, hatte auch eine arztbescheiningung, war alles kein Problem

----------


## Nurbanu

Die PDL kriegt das meist gar nicht mit. Habe mich damals auf Station krankgemeldet, gefragt, ob ich die Tage nacharbeiten muss... die Stationsleitung hat abgewinkt und ich habe eine durchgehende Bescheinigung bekommen.

----------


## Heerestorte

Fr den RS-Lehrgang werden dir, je nach Bundesland, einige Tage angerechnet.
Z.B. in BaW bekommt man max. 28 Tage fr den RS angerechnet.
Aber du musst halt bedenken, dass der RS-Lehrgang, je nach Schule, um die 1000 € kostet.

----------


## Scyza

> [...]So ganz verstehe ich das Problem nicht ...


Ein Problem gibt es nicht direkt, die berlegung war blo, dass der Rettungssanitterlehrgang ja nun nicht ganz umsonst ist - falls nun also die einschlgige Meinung wre, dass es eh nicht bermig ntzlich ist, wrde ich mir das zweimal berlegen  :hmmm...: 




> Ob sich eine RettsanAusbildung lohnt, kommt find ich drauf an wie schnell du reinkommst: Zur berbrckung wrde ich eher zu einer Rettungsassistentenausbildung raten, das wird noch als Bonus angerechnet, das andere nicht(schau mal auf hochschulstart)
> und sonst, find ich kommts drauf an wie lange sowas dauert, wie lang dauert es denn?


Rettungssanitter wrde ca. drei Monate dauern, also gut machbar. Rettungsassistentenausbildung wre definitiv zu lang, ich mchte zum WiSe nchsten Jahres anfangen (und bin aufgrund voller Anzahl Wartesemester auch recht sicher, dass ich direkt reinkomme).




> Fr den RS-Lehrgang werden dir, je nach Bundesland, einige Tage angerechnet.
> Z.B. in BaW bekommt man max. 28 Tage fr den RS angerechnet.
> Aber du musst halt bedenken, dass der RS-Lehrgang, je nach Schule, um die 1000 € kostet.


Danke fr die Info!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_H

> und zwar studiere ich momentan im 3. Semester Biologie, plane einen Wechsel zur Medizin





> ich mchte zum WiSe nchsten Jahres anfangen (und bin aufgrund voller Anzahl Wartesemester auch recht sicher, dass ich direkt reinkomme).


Nur weil es alles gibt. Du studierst nicht in Deutschland? Ansonsten wre eine lngere Ausbildung zwecks Wartesemester sinnvoll.

----------


## Scyza

Doch, ich studiere in Deutschland. Ich habe 16 Wartesemester auf dem Buckel  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

nur so aus interesse: warum hast du dann nicht direkt angefangen, als du 12 wartesemester hattest?

----------


## Scyza

Weil das Ganze so ehrlichgesagt nie geplant war - Medizin war eigentlich nicht, wie bei vielen anderen, mein Lebenstraum. Ich habe nach dem Abi eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatikerin gemacht und mehrere Jahre im Webdesign gearbeitet. Ich mochte die Arbeit zwar, aber fand es nicht "erfllend" und konnte mir irgendwann nicht mehr vorstellen, das bis an mein Lebensende zu machen. Also habe ich mich nach etwas Neuem umgesehen und das Biostudium aufgenommen. Das Studium hat mich sehr verndert, ich habe (wieder-)entdeckt, wie sehr ich es liebe zu lernen und habe Interessen entwickelt, von denen ich nichts geahnt habe. Es war einfach eine Entwicklung - ich hatte Medizin frher gar nicht in Erwgung gezogen, weil ich einfach nie in die Richtung gedacht habe.

----------


## Kazi88

Hallo zusammen,
wei nicht ob ich in dem Thread richtig bin ,aber hoffe ihr knnt mir vielleicht trotzdem helfen.

Meine Frage:

Wenn alles glatt luft werde ich zum Wintersemester 14/15 mit Studium anfangen, hab von einigen Bekannten gehrt es ist ratsam das Pflegepraktikum vorher zu machen wenn Chance besteht, und diese Chance besteht im Moment.
Wie luft es mit der Krankenversicherung fr die Zeit, bin 25 und somit nicht in der Familienversicherung nun ist es ja so,dass man fr die Zeit arbeitslos gemeldet ist,die aber sagen sie bernehmen die Krankenversicherung fr den Zeitraum des Praktikums nicht - bedeutet das wiederum das ich mich privat kranken versichern muss? 

Welche Optionen hat man?

Liebe Gre

----------


## Melankolia

Hallo Kazi88,

ich kenne diese Situation nur zu gut, ich beginne mein Praktikum ebenfalls bald und bin derzeit arbeitslos gemeldet..
Ich habe Glck dass die Klinik mir ein kleines Taschengeld zahlt, was dann als Minijob gewertet wird, vielleicht zahlen sie dir auch ein kleines Taschengeld?, da bei mir auch noch die Mglichkeit besteht (falls es mit dem Studium nichts wird) dass sie mich in die Ausbildung bernehmen sagt das zustndige Amt nichts..
Die Gesetzeslage ist derzeit so, dass sie in keinster Weise verpflichtet sind ein unbezahltes Praktikum hinzunehmen, denn es vergeht ja Zeit, die du fr das Suchen eines Jobes (auch Hilfsarbeiterjobs) aufwenden knntest!

Es gibt noch eine andere Mglichkeit, die aber, nur im uersten Notfall.
Htte das Amt Probleme gemacht bezgl. des Praktikum, wre ich zum Arzt gegangen und htte mich krankschreiben lassen! Ich hatte auch mit meinem Arzt darber gesprochen, und der war bereit mir dadurch den Rcken frei zu halten.

War aber im Endeffekt nicht notwendig.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Htte das Amt Probleme gemacht bezgl. des Praktikum, wre ich zum Arzt gegangen und htte mich krankschreiben lassen! Ich hatte auch mit meinem Arzt darber gesprochen, und der war bereit mir dadurch den Rcken frei zu halten.


gut, du httest dann also krank geschrieben ein Praktikum gemacht, Bombenidee......

----------


## Melankolia

ja das htte ich in Kauf genommen..

mein Wunsch ist es Medizin zu studieren, und wenn man mich versucht htte in irgendeine idiotische Manahme zu stecken nur weil ich fr einige wenige Monate im sozialen Auffangbecken gelandet bin, htte ich mich in dieser Form gewehrt!

wie gesagt ntig geworden ist es nicht, da die Leute mir dort doch entgegengekommen sind, was aber nur in meinem Fall so ist, da gibt es doch ganz andere Sachbearbeiter..

----------


## Nurbanu

> Hallo Kazi88,
> 
> ich kenne diese Situation nur zu gut, ich beginne mein Praktikum ebenfalls bald und bin derzeit arbeitslos gemeldet..
> Ich habe Glck dass die Klinik mir ein kleines Taschengeld zahlt, was dann als Minijob gewertet wird, vielleicht zahlen sie dir auch ein kleines Taschengeld?,


Du musst dich an zwei Dinge halten:
nicht mehr als 15 Std / Woche 
nicht mehr als 165  / Monat Hinzuverdienst

Der Mehrverdienst wrde abgezogen werden, ein unberwindbares Problem sind die 15 Std./Woche, denn man ist Vollzeit dort.

----------


## Kazi88

Erstmal Danke fr die Antworten,
aber ich denke mein Vorredner hat recht damit.
 Zitat: 

"Du musst dich an zwei Dinge halten:
nicht mehr als 15 Std / Woche 
nicht mehr als 165 € / Monat Hinzuverdienst "   - Glaub das bekommt man nicht allzu leicht duch.

Gibts noch andere Vorschlge oder Optionen? Andere Sache die mir aufgefallen ist, was passiert mit der Rentenversicherung - man zahlt ja quasi die 3 Monate wenn man vor dem Studium das Praktikum macht nix weiter ein....

mmmmh werfen wir es nochmal in den Raum

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Medici3000

Nochmal kurz eine andere Sache:
"Darf" man zum Praktikum erscheinen und im Krankenhaus arbeiten, wenn man noch krank ist (Patientenkontakt usw.) ?

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Also ich mache momentan KPP auf der angeblichen Horrorstation - der Inneren. Ich finds eignentlich gar nicht so 'schlim''. Klar sind super viele alte Leute und extrem viel Pflege, Leuten den Hintern abputzen, Windeln wechseln, Hndchen halten und und und. Aber man lernt halt auch wirklich was ber die Pflege und merkt auch wie sehr die Schwestern/Pfleger eigentlich den Laden zum Laufen bringen! Wichtiger als die Station ist mMn das Arbeitsklima und die Schwestern. Wenn man sich aber lernwillig zeigt dann sind die Schwestern auch echt lieb, solang man halt nicht son arrogantes Verhalten aufzeigt nach dem Motto 'Ich mchte da jetzt nicht die Bettpfanne leeren, ich studier doch eh Medizin"...
Vorteil ist auch, dass die Zeit echt schnell umgeht. Ne Freundin sitzt in der HNO und putzt die ganze Zeit nur oder sitzt bld rum und langweilt sich nur...

Allerdings kann ich auch der Tatsache zustimmen, dass die Lernkurve irgendwann echt steil abfllt, man darf halt wenig als Praktikant. 45 Tage Praktikum wrden mMn reichen.

----------


## Kandra

> Nochmal kurz eine andere Sache:
> "Darf" man zum Praktikum erscheinen und im Krankenhaus arbeiten, wenn man noch krank ist (Patientenkontakt usw.) ?


Machen die rzte und Pfleger ja auch nicht anders. Also prinzipiell ja. Musst halt noch mehr als sonst auf Desinfektion etc achten. Und wenn du wirklich viel am Husten bist, vielleicht auch nen Mundschutz in Erwgung ziehen. Ich bin damals mit Rsselseuche 2 Tage zu Hause geblieben weils erstens mir nicht so prickelnd ging und ich zweitens da keinen anstecken wollte. Wir hatten da schon teilweise ltere Menschen liegen, denen so eine Erkltung zustzlich zur "Grunderkrankung" wohl eher nicht bekommen wre.

----------


## Medici3000

Okay, danke fr deine Antwort. Ich habe auf meiner Station angerufen und ich soll erst wiederkommen, wenn ich vllig gesund bin :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

..und genau so ist es richtig.

----------


## maxz

Dezember bis Januar gehts weiter mit dem letzten Monat. Diesmal auf ITS (Y)

----------


## Radischen

Ich wnsch dir viel Spa  :Smilie: 

Ich habe gerade ne Antworrtmail auf meine Anfrage bekommen (Einfach nur freundlich gefragt, am WE erst abgeschick)  :Smilie: 
"Wir haben Sie fr Ihr Praktikum vom 17.02.2014   bis 18.03.2014   in der …Chirurgie/ Dermatologie…  eingeplant." Das klingt doch nicht schlecht, da ich mir Chirugie oder Gyn gewnscht habe  :Smilie:  Na mal sehn wie es wird.

----------


## Medici3000

Wer von euch durfte im KPP Blut abnehmen?

----------


## -pixel

Durfte ich leider nicht.. War schon froh wenn ich bei der Visite dabei sein durfte!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich durfte hchsteeeens mal was s.c spritzen. 

Aber ehrlich, spter knnt ihr bis-zum-satt-werden blutabnehmen machen, geniesst die Zeit ohne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Wer von euch durfte im KPP Blut abnehmen?


Hier.

----------


## Medici3000

> Hier.


auf was fr einer station warst du?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Uro/Innere

----------


## Medici3000

und wie hast du dich dabei angestellt? hat es gleich geklappt? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na was heit gleich...die ersten paar Male war der Arzt mit dabei und hat mir Tipps gegeben wie ichs besser machen kann, weil ichs natrlich nicht beim ersten Mal konnte. Aber irgendwann durfte ich dann alle BEs der Station bernehmen. Fr mich gut zum ben, fr die rzte gut, weil die da keinen Bock drauf hatten.  :hmmm...:

----------


## stagediver

kurze Frage; habe im Laufe der Rettungssanitterausbildung ein paar Wochen Praktikum in der Ansthesiepflege gemacht. Kann ich diese anrechnen lassen? Das ganze habe ich NACH meinem Abi gemacht  :Smilie:

----------


## Heerestorte

Das kommt immer auf das jeweilige Bundesland an.
Fr den RS bekommt man in Baden-Wrttemberg max. 28 Tage.
Man muss halt sein Testatheft/Praktikumsheft hinschicken, in welchem ja dokumentiert ist welche pflegerischen Ttigkeiten man whrend des Praktikums gemacht hat.
Und natrlich auch die RS-Urkunde.

----------


## stagediver

alles klar danke  :Smilie:  ich prf das mal

----------


## Physalis

Darf ich einmal bitte meinen Frust ablassen?Danke schonmal  :Big Grin: 
Ich mach seit 46 Tagen das Kpp auf der Onkologie. An sich war ich am Anfang echt zufrieden, das Team ist an sich nett ( Die ein oder andere Ausnahme, aber wo hat man die nicht?). Nunja, es fing ja schon so an, dass mich keiner von denen in den ersten Tagen angeleitet hat. Ich wusste nicht wo was ist & wie was luft, hab auch von Anfang an gesagt, dass ich noch keine Erfahrung habe. Nunja, ich wollte dann mit einer Schwester mitgehen, wurde aber direkt zur anderen Praktikantin verwiesen und sollte der beim putzen helfen. Nungut, der Bimbo hrt & machts dann auch (wie alle anderen verkackten Tage auch..-.-). Jeden morgen muss ich mir anhren, wie schlimm denn allle rzte auf dieser Welt sind & das die ja alle nichts aufm Kasten haben, arrogant und hochnsig sind. Ach berhaupt, alle die studieren, nein sogar ihr Abi gemacht haben sind so schrecklich. Nungut, ich versuchs zu berhren. Dann kommen immer blde Kommentare zu meinem relativ guten Abi (Womit ich wirklich nicht angebe und auch eher ungern darber rede). Man sollte ja nicht nur nach Abinote gehen, alle die ein gutes Abi haben sind sozial inkompetent blabla.. So jeden Tag das gleiche, Die kacke von Boden, vom Hintern udn sonst wo wischen, darf hundert mal am Tag laufwege machen, mri hilft kein Schwein dabei! Die Schwestern sitzen die ganze Zeit nur rum & meinen, ach was ein entspannter Tag heute,..ja ne ist klar, fr euch vllt. Gut, nach 2 Wochen oder so, mein erstes highlight, ich durfte Blutzucker messen. Iwann durfte ich dann auch mal morgends mitlaufen und Blutdruck messen. Alles schn alles gut soweit.
Insgesamt racker ich mir den Arsch ab, laufe wie ne verrckte, tue und mache und wei am Ende des Tages nicht mal mehr, wo mir der Kopf steht. 
Ich hab alle Schikanen, alle Meckerein (die wirklich zu 99,99% unbegrndet waren) ertragen und einfach nur gelchelt und gesagt, mach ich nchstes mal besser.
Nur letztens kam ein Fsjler zu uns. Ich hab die Schnauze einfach voll, der wurd angeleitet, durfte alles von ersten Tage an machen. Der darf Braunlen ziehen, Portnadeln ziehen & legen!!, luft 2,5 h bei der Visite mit, in der Zeit musste ich zu allen Klingeln laufen und alles putzen. Ich bekomme dann nen Anschiss ich soll doch alles schneller machen, und ach kriege noch rger weil ich ne Urinflasche im Zimmer stehen gelassen habe. Mein Gott? ist ja nicht so, als htte ich das mit Absicht getan. Ich werde nur angemeckert von vorne bis hinten.

Ich dachte mir gut, ich bin eh eine die das Kpp macht, vllt Medi studieren wird, da hassen einen ja eh schon alle, hab ich zumindest das Gefhl. Dann hab ich mich nie aufgedrngt oder bin mit den rzten mitgelaufen oder sonst was wie der Fsjler. Ich gnne es ihm wirklich, dass er die "schnen" Aufgaben machen darf, aber ehrlich? Ich mache die ganze Scheie und krieg rger und 0,00€ und er 380€ fr nichts. Mein Gott knnt ich Kotzen -.-

Noch dazu arbeite ich diesen Monat 168 h, letzten 161. Dabei ist eigentlich vereinbart, dass ich ne 38,5 h Woche habe. Das macht doch im Monat 154 hochgerechnet, oder lieg ich da falsch? Als ich mal nett gefragt hab, wie das zustande kommt, hab ich ne patzige Antwort kassiert, dass ich so wie die Schwestern arbeiten soll.
Kann mir das vlt einer erklren, warum ich pltzlich so viel arbeiten muss? Oder wie diese Woche 11 Tage am stck und 1 Tag frei und dann nochmal 12 oder so?

Am besten wars dann ja noch eh, als ich erfahren hab, dass ich angeblich unmotiviert wre. Ich ?? Ich mache alles selbststndig und auch das was mri gesagt wird. Bin immer nett udn freundlich udn die Patienten mgen mich auch. Hab mich noch nie beschwert (im Gegensatz zu den Schwestern :!) udn kriege sowas zu hren? Knnt einfach nur weinen  :Frown: .

Hat jemand hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wei einfach nicht weiter, oder muss das so sein? Ne Freundin von mir meinte schon so: Nur wer scheie gefressen hat, wei wie sie schmeckt. Nun gut, mag ja stimmen aber muss das echt so sein?!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Klingt ganz so als wrst du an richtig ble Schabracken gelangt....tut mir echt leid fr dich. Die beschissene Behandlung resultiert dann wohl daraus, dass die wissen, dass du Medizin studieren willst. Gibt leider so Geisteskranke, die einen dann behandeln wie den letzten Dreck. Wegen der Arbeitszeiten...ja das ist das was ich hier schon vor ein paar Seiten gesagt habe..lasst sowas nicht mit euch machen. Geh zur PDL und frag sie wie das sein kann, dass du als Praktikantin (!) 23 Tage mit einem freien Tag arbeiten musst. Von den Schwestern kannst du da wohl nichts erwarten und bescheidener knnen sie dich auch nicht mehr behandeln, also ab zur PDL.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Und du machst dein ganzes KPP auf dieser Station?

Ich hatte ziemlich viel Glck in meinen KPPa und Praktika, und "obwohl" die Pfleger wussten, dass ich Medizin studieren will, hat das (bis auf eine Ausnahme) nie irgendwas ausgemacht. Grundstzlich gab es auf jeder Station jemanden, der mich als "Laufburschen" und "persnlichen Diener" gesehen hat, aber in fast jeder Schicht war auch jemand dabei, der mir viel zeigen wollte (wenn du Interesse signalisierst, was bei dir ja der Fall ist) und an den habe ich mich immer gehalten.

Geht doch mal zu deiner Pflegedienstleitung und bitte um die Versetzung auf eine andere Station- du musst ja nicht unbedingt erwhnen, dass die Pflege dort so furchtbar ist, sondern, dass du auch noch etwas anderes sehen mchtest.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und was deine Freundin da meint...kannst sie ja mal in nen Hundehaufen schubsen..sorry aber sowas sagt man doch nicht als Freundin?! Natrlich musst du im KPP keine Scheie gefressen haben! Und wie Sternchenhase gesagt hat, bitte um die Versetzung auf ne andere Station...das kann ja nicht angehen...die PDL wird ja hoffentlich Interesse daran haben, dass du nicht jedem erzhlst wie beschissen die Behandlung auf dieser Station ist, sodass da bestimmt keine Praktikanten hingehen..

----------


## WackenDoc

Sieh zu, dass du von der Station weg kommst. Sprich mit der PDL und sieh zu, dass du die zu viel geleisteten Stunden frei oder als KPP-Tage angerechnet bekommst.
Geh mal davon aus, dass die Schwestern auch ne 38.5h-Woche haben und ihre berstunden irgendwie kompensiert bekommen. Und glaub mir, die werden sich jede berminute aufschreiben.

DAs geht gar nicht. Wenn du auf keine andere Station kommen kannst, dann such dir ein anderes Krankenhaus. Und so ne Freundin wre die lngste Zeit meine Freundin gewesen.
Du sollst da pflegerische Grundlagen lernen und nicht unbezahlte Putzfrau spielen.

----------


## derTiger

Ich finde mein KPP im Groen und Ganzen in Ordnung. Besonders toll finde ich, dass ich echt viele Aufgaben habe. Besonders scheie finde ich eine Schwester die mich (im Gegensatz zu allen weiblichen Azubis) hasst verachtet und fr unfhig und faul hlt  :Big Grin:  aber was Solls die anderen sind alle ziemlich nett und die Patienten reien es raus.
hier in meinem blog zu nachlesen : medizinstudium-in-koeln.blogspot.com  :Smilie:

----------


## Physalis

Also, erstmal danke fr die Antworten.;)
Naja, also bei der Pflegedienstleitung war ich schon (mir wurd von anderen Praktikanten schon von vornherein gesagt, sie hasst Praktikanten). Naja, geh ich dahin, frage nach wie lange ich eig arbeiten soll. Also hab noch nicht gemeckert oder so. Meint sie so 5,5 Tage also 38,5 h. Ich so gut, aber warum arbeite ich dann 168? Sie so: Ja du musst halt so arbeiten. Hm naja gut..
Und versetzen lassen kann ich mich auch nicht, weil das ganze Haus voll mit Praktikanten ist..
Das Beste war eh, als ich gefragt hab, ob ich denn 2-3 Sptdienste nchsten Monat haben kann, weils doch ziemlich anstrengend ist, nur frh zu haben um 4 Uhr aufzustehen und iwie fast 20 Tage am Stck arbeiten zu mssen. Dann kam die Antwort: Daran musst du dich gewhnen, das Leben ist hart. 
Jop, okay, was soll ich da noch zu sagen?
Achja, und iwie bin ich ja selbst Schuld. Eigentlich sollte ich nach 1,5 Monaten wechseln. Aber am Anfang fand ich das Team ja noch ganz nett, ich dachte mir halt, am Anfang muss man halt so Mistaufgaben machen um dann was schneres & anspruchsvolleres zu machen, wenn die sehen dass man sich bemht. Naja, dann durft ich auch auf meiner jetzigen bleiben, was sich aber als Fehler rausgestellt hat. -.- 
Ist ja nicht so, dass auf der Station alles nur so Drachen sind, aber immer wenn ich mal mit jemandem mitlaufe, kommt sofort i einer vonna Seite und meint, ich soll was anderes machen .Dann putz ich alles fertig (schnell...) udn darf als Belohnung mich nicht ausruhen, nein, sondern auf eine andere Station und dort aushelfen, bei der es noch deutlich schlimmer ist.

Drfen die mich eigentlich auch auf andere Stationen schicken?
Naja und zu den berstunden, ich frag mal morgen den Abteilungsleiter ganz nett, warum dass denn so ist. Achja, und noch ne Frage. Juli und August haben jeweils 31 Tage, der September nur 30. Das wren dann ja nicht 90 Tage Praktikum sondern 92. Muss ich die 2 Tage mehr eigentlich auch arbeiten oder kann ich da frei haben?Hab nicht wirklich Lust, da mehr Zeit zu verbringen als ntig..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das ist einfach megakranke Kacke...kannst du das Krankenhaus wechseln? Was ist das fr ein mieser Saftladen...tu mir einen Gefallen und erzhl das mglichst vielen weiter...

----------


## twin2

> Noch dazu arbeite ich diesen Monat 168 h, letzten 161. Dabei ist eigentlich vereinbart, dass ich ne 38,5 h Woche habe. Das macht doch im Monat 154 hochgerechnet, oder lieg ich da falsch?


Hm.... in anderen Berufssparten rechnet man nicht 4 Wochen fr einen Monat sondern ca. 4,2 Wochen = 1 Monat. Dann wren es quasi 161,7 Stunden.

Bei den stndige ungerechte Meckereien der Schwestern wrde ich den Rest auch auf einer anderen Station oder sogar in einem anderen Krankenhaus machen. Hrt sich ja wirklich heftig an und besonders wenn man dann sehen muss, wie ein anderer (FSJler) behandelt wird, so ist das ja echt der Hammer.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also bei meinem ersten KPP durfte ich auch nur 30 Tage machen (war ein August), meine PDL meinte, dass wre egal (ging bei mir damals um einen Flug nach Italien bei mir), deswegen: Falls deine PDL sich quer stellt, sage ihr das nochmal. Du bekommst ja auch keine Beurteilung von ihr, sondern nur das offizielle Formular, sodass sie da auch keine "Gemeinheiten" irgendwo reinschreiben kann  :Grinnnss!: .

Nur Mut  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Grumpy

> Also, erstmal danke fr die Antworten.;)
> Naja, also bei der Pflegedienstleitung war ich schon (mir wurd von anderen Praktikanten schon von vornherein gesagt, sie hasst Praktikanten). Naja, geh ich dahin, frage nach wie lange ich eig arbeiten soll. Also hab noch nicht gemeckert oder so. Meint sie so 5,5 Tage also 38,5 h. Ich so gut, aber warum arbeite ich dann 168? Sie so: Ja du musst halt so arbeiten. Hm naja gut..
> Und versetzen lassen kann ich mich auch nicht, weil das ganze Haus voll mit Praktikanten ist..
> Das Beste war eh, als ich gefragt hab, ob ich denn 2-3 Sptdienste nchsten Monat haben kann, weils doch ziemlich anstrengend ist, nur frh zu haben um 4 Uhr aufzustehen und iwie fast 20 Tage am Stck arbeiten zu mssen. Dann kam die Antwort: Daran musst du dich gewhnen, das Leben ist hart. 
> Jop, okay, was soll ich da noch zu sagen?
> Achja, und iwie bin ich ja selbst Schuld. Eigentlich sollte ich nach 1,5 Monaten wechseln. Aber am Anfang fand ich das Team ja noch ganz nett, ich dachte mir halt, am Anfang muss man halt so Mistaufgaben machen um dann was schneres & anspruchsvolleres zu machen, wenn die sehen dass man sich bemht. Naja, dann durft ich auch auf meiner jetzigen bleiben, was sich aber als Fehler rausgestellt hat. -.- 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass auf der Station alles nur so Drachen sind, aber immer wenn ich mal mit jemandem mitlaufe, kommt sofort i einer vonna Seite und meint, ich soll was anderes machen .Dann putz ich alles fertig (schnell...) udn darf als Belohnung mich nicht ausruhen, nein, sondern auf eine andere Station und dort aushelfen, bei der es noch deutlich schlimmer ist.
> 
> Drfen die mich eigentlich auch auf andere Stationen schicken?
> Naja und zu den berstunden, ich frag mal morgen den Abteilungsleiter ganz nett, warum dass denn so ist. Achja, und noch ne Frage. Juli und August haben jeweils 31 Tage, der September nur 30. Das wren dann ja nicht 90 Tage Praktikum sondern 92. Muss ich die 2 Tage mehr eigentlich auch arbeiten oder kann ich da frei haben?Hab nicht wirklich Lust, da mehr Zeit zu verbringen als ntig..


Das hrt sich ja wirklich schrecklich an! Ich finde es zwar in Ordnung auf anderen Stationen mal auszuhelfen (wenn Notstand ist), aber die Regel sollte es nicht sein. Viel dagegen sagen kannst du wohl nicht, jedoch knntest du dir einfach mehr Zeit mit deinen Aufgaben lassen!?
Ich mache mein Praktikum auch von Juli  September. Dir reichen 90 Tage, daher kannst du die schon frei haben. Ich habe dafr auch zwei extra Tage frei.  Auerdem wurde mir gesagt, bei 3 Monaten am Stck hat man Anrecht auf Urlaub  daher habe ich 8 Tage Urlaub und kann schon Mitte September aufhren. Hast du auch Urlaub?

----------


## Nessiemoo

(Leider) galt es auch bei mir im KPP - Engagement wurde nicht belohnt, sondern eher mit mehr Putzen u. "bestraft". Da muss man lernen sich nicht zu viel anzustrengen, ein dickeres Fell wachsen lassen, langsamer arbeiten und selber mal Pause machen. Ich hab mir immer mal wieder eine "Raucher" pause gegnnt - mit Tee oder Kakao in der leeren Stationskche, da ich ja nicht rauche ^^.

----------


## Physalis

> Das hrt sich ja wirklich schrecklich an! Ich finde es zwar in Ordnung auf anderen Stationen mal auszuhelfen (wenn Notstand ist), aber die Regel sollte es nicht sein. Viel dagegen sagen kannst du wohl nicht, jedoch knntest du dir einfach mehr Zeit mit deinen Aufgaben lassen!?
> Ich mache mein Praktikum auch von Juli  September. Dir reichen 90 Tage, daher kannst du die schon frei haben. Ich habe dafr auch zwei extra Tage frei.  Auerdem wurde mir gesagt, bei 3 Monaten am Stck hat man Anrecht auf Urlaub  daher habe ich 8 Tage Urlaub und kann schon Mitte September aufhren. Hast du auch Urlaub?


Urlaub? :Big Grin:  haha.. davon kann ich trumen ^^
Naja, eigentlich hab ich schon nen dickes Fell und hab diesen Mist ertragen aber iwann kann ich auch nicht mehr. Naja, hab mir jetzt vorgenommen denen einfach ausm weg zu gehen und alles langsamer zu machen... Bin deren Meinung nach ja eh bld und sozial inkompetent und hab meinen Abischnitt nicht verdient -.- Dann kann ich das Klischee ja auch erfllen. Ich war in meinem Leben echt noch nie so demotiviert -.-

----------


## Philip_MHH

richtig so...wenn man dich nicht wertschtzt und als putzsklaven missbraucht dann tu deine Arbeit...aber lass dir zeit, mach dich nicht kaputt...geh pnktlich...keine berstunden machen! und rede mit den Patienten...ausfhrlich....du wirst nie wieder so viel zeit dafr haben...das kann durchaus interessant sein. Und im Zimmer sieht dich keine Schwester. 
Tut mir echt leid fr dich....ich hab echt Schwein gehabt merk ich grad, wenn ich sehe wie schlecht einige es haben

----------


## Heerestorte

Ich hatte auch richtig Glck, wenn ich hier so lese wie desolat manche Stationen mit ihren Praktikanten umgehen.
Insgesamt war ich 5 Wochen auf der Station und wurde immer gefragt wie ich arbeiten mchte.
Habe dann 2 Wochen frh (6:30 - 15:00) und drei Wochen spt (14:00 - 21:30) gearbeitet.
An einem Wochenende dann noch 2 Frhdienste und ich war fertig.
Ich hab sogar von der Station am Ende 2 Kinogutscheine geschenkt bekommen :Love: 
Da war ich echt gerhrt, weil ich damit berhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte.


Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und macht schon im Voraus mit der Stationsleitung/PDL aus wie eure Arbeitszeit aussehen wird.
Und wenn die absurde Arbeitszeiten von euch erwarten, dann schaut, dass Ihr ein anderes KH findet.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> richtig so...wenn man dich nicht wertschtzt und als putzsklaven missbraucht dann tu deine Arbeit...aber lass dir zeit, mach dich nicht kaputt...geh pnktlich...keine berstunden machen!


 :Meine Meinung: 

Sehe ich auch so  :Grinnnss!: . Meine Stationen haben immer die Praktikanten pnktlich nach Hause geschickt- lnger bin ich freiwillig oft geblieben (als ich auf der Intensiv war)., weil ich dann wirklich noch was lernen konnte (Blutabnehmen, Blasenkatheter, ...). Und wenn ich in den OP mitdurfte  :Grinnnss!: . Und das trifft auf deine Station offensichtlich nicht zu  :Frown: .

----------


## Bonnerin

@ Physalis: Erstmal tut mir das wirklich Leid, wie das bei dir gerade luft, denn die Behandlung ist ja echt das Letzte!

Wenn ich deinen ersten Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, dann hast du ja schon 46 Tage gearbeitet, oder? Meine Idee wre jetzt, dass du die 60 voll machst, dir das dann von der PDL unterschreiben lsst und dann einfach gehst. Klar sind 90 Tage angenehm, aber auch 30 lassen sich problemlos in den ersten Semesterferien ableisten. 

Du klingst (verstndlicherweise) vllig fertig und ziemlich urlaubsreif. Also wrde ich an deiner Stelle auch auf die "freien Tage" verzichten und dann einfach nen Schlussstrich unter dieses Krankenhaus des Grauens ziehen und mir dann noch ein paar nette Urlaubstage machen.

----------


## Nurbanu

Also in normalen Beschftigungsverhltnissen wird bei einer 35 Stunden Wochen mit 151,67 Stunden im Monat gerechnet, bei 40 Stunden mit 173,33 Stunden.

Bei einer 38,5 Stunden-Woche sind es 

Rechnung:
38,5 Stunden * 52 Wochen= 2002 Stunden Jahresarbeitszeit
2002 Stunden / 12 Monate = *166,83 Stunden/Monat*

Das Monatsgehalt bezieht sich immer auf die durchschnittliche Stundenzahl. Mal arbeitet man mehr und mal weniger Arbeitstage im Monat, je nachdem wie viele Arbeitstage gibt, was wiederum abhngig vom Monat, von der Lage der Wochenenden und von Feiertagen abhngig ist. 

Da du jedoch kein Angestellter bist, wrde ich im Kalender schauen, wie viele Arbeitstage du hast und die Anzahl arbeiten. So solltest du auch deine persnlichen Arbeitsstunden im Monat ausrechen. Meistens hat man 21 oder 22 und das mal 7,7 (7:42) Stunden/Tag. 
Da kommt man dann auf 161,7 bzw. 169,4 Stunden im Monat.

----------


## derTiger

Highlight des Tages: Mir wurde heute angeboten in naher Zukunft Blut abnehmen zu drfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## WackenDoc

@Physalis- macht die 60 Tage noch voll und lass dir in der Zeit vieeel Zeit fr eine Aufgaben.
Hol dir am Ende die Bescheinigung und sieh zu ,dass du da weg kommst.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> @Physalis- macht die 60 Tage noch voll und lass dir in der Zeit vieeel Zeit fr eine Aufgaben.
> Hol dir am Ende die Bescheinigung und sieh zu ,dass du da weg kommst.


Wrde ich auch so machen. Das ist die Qulerei doch nicht wert.

----------


## WackenDoc

Achso- es zhlen brigens alle Tage vom ersten bis zum letzten. Also Monate mit 31 Tagen zhlen als 31, Monate mit 30 Tagen als 30 Praktikumstage.
Dienstfreie Tage und Feiertage zhlen mit. Von einem Urlaubsanspruch im KPP hab ich aber auch noch nichts gehrt.

Wenn er gewhrt wird- einfach nehmen, aber zusehen, dass er nicht auf der Bescheinigung steht.
Manche Huser sind auch kulant was Krankentage und einzelne freie Tage (z.B. fr Behrdengnge) angeht, sofern es sich um einzelne Tage handelt.

----------


## davo

Wenn ich mir denke wieviele extrem beschissenen Berichte man hier so liest frag ich mich echt warum ich so viel Glck hatte. Meine beiden Stationen bisher waren bzw. sind echt vllig in Ordnung. Anscheinend sind Gieens Krankenhuser angenehmer  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## a1b2c3d4e5

Ich hab damals whrend meiner 3 Monate auf der Intensiv (als Teil meines Zivis) das Rauchen angefangen, weil es die einzige Mglichkeit war, mal aus dem Saftladen fr ein paar Minuten rauszukommen. Fr nichts anders als das durfte man die Station nmlich verlassen. Verstehe dich also nur zu gut Physalis. Bei mir war es genau wie von dir beschrieben. Falls mglich, wechsle das Krankenhaus!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja klar, man fngt das rauchen an damit man von Station weg kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Ohje was ein Horror...gibts kein anderes KH in der Nhe? Kannst du nicht kurzfristig abbrechen und einfach die 45 Tage mitnehmen? So wrde ich es jedenfalls machen...

Ich kann nur empfehlen, dass Praktikum im Ausland zu machen...Hier sind die Schwestern noch total froh dass da mal ein angehender Arzt kommt und sich mit den Schwestern beschftigt. Die versuchen sich von ihrer besten Seite zu zeigen und erklren mir was Schwestern alles machen. Ich helfe auch in der Grundpflege, aber generell erwartet hier keiner dass ich so deutlich mitarbeite wie in DE. Dort "rechnet" man aber auch mit den Praktikanten, whrend ich hier nur ein Bonus bin, weswegen es sich gefreut wird, dass ich ein Stck Arbeit abnehme.

----------


## a1b2c3d4e5

> Ja klar, man fngt das rauchen an damit man von Station weg kann


Es htte wohl besser 'wieder angefangen' heien sollen und ich hab spter dann auch wieder aufgehrt  :Big Grin:  ndert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich anders da niemals fr 10 Minuten rausgekommen wre. Raucherpausen waren nmlich aus irgendeinem absurden Grund vllig okay...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja, wieder angefangen klingt realistischer ^^

----------


## Lilaia

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt meinen ersten Monat KPP hinter mich gebracht habe, habe ich nochmal eine Frage zur Bescheinigung: Ich war zwischendurch drei Tage krank, habe die drei Tage aber hinten an den Zeitraum drangehngt und nachgearbeitet. 
Wenn die PDL in der Bescheinigung diese drei Tage unter "Unterbrechung des Praktikums" aufschreibt, werden mir die 30 Tage Praktikum dennoch angerechnet, oder? In der Summe habe ich meine 30 bzw. 31 Tage gemacht, lag halt aber kurzzeitig wegen Rsselseuche flach. 
Im Internet habe ich nmlich verschiedene Meinungen dazu gelesen und habe jetzt Schiss, dass mir der Monat doch nicht angerechnet wird. :-o 

Edit: Das LPA wre in meinem Fall NRW.

LG  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich hab auch noch eine (zugegebenermaen etwas peinliche) Frage: auch wenn ich im Sommer Pflegepraktikum mache reichen 90 Tage, obwohl das etwas weniger als drei Kalendermonate sind (weil der Juli und der August ja jeweils 31 Tage haben) - stimmt das so?

Auf der Website des LPAs steht folgende Information:

"Der Krankenpflegedienst kann in drei Kalendermonaten oder 90 Kalendertagen abgeleistet werden. Der kleinste Abschnitt betrgt einen Kalendermonat (auch Februar) oder 30 Kalendertage. Er kann auch in zwei Abschnitte gesplittet werden. In diesem Fall ist darauf zu achten, dass der kleinste Abschnitt nicht weniger als einen Monat oder 30 Kalendertage betrgt.
Beispiele: 3 Kalendermonate oder 90 Kalendertage
3 x 1 Kalendermonat oder 3 x 30 Kalendertage
2 x 1  Kalendermonate oder 2 x 45 Kalendertage"

Allerdings habe ich in lteren Beitrgen gelesen dass man in Hessen in 31-tgigen Monaten dann auch 31 Tage machen muss. Hat sich das dann mittlerweile gendert?

----------


## twin2

Ich finde deine Frage brigens nicht peinlich (insbesondere, nachdem ich einen Beitrag hier im Forum vom August 2006 (?)"telefonische Auskunft LPA Hessen gelesen habe.)

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt und habe z.B. bezglich Medizinstudium in Frankfurt folgendes gefunden.
http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/int_...kum/index.html


Eigentlich sehe ich da schon nur 90 Tage, trotzdem wrde ich mich bei einer Aufteilung ggf. genau informieren beim LPA Hessen..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ist doch vllig schnuppe wieviele tage der monat hat, solange du die 90 hast. ich hab im august und september kpp gemacht und hab den 31.08. mit reingezhlt. wieso das anders sein soll, erklrt sich mir nicht.

----------


## twin2

Wenn die 90 Tage am Stck sind, dann ist es sicherlich egal, aber wenn aufgeteilt wird, dann knnte man das schon so verstehen, dass damit echte Kalendermonate gemeint sind.
Wie lange dauert der Krankenpflegedienst?


Hier habe ich das von oben mal rauskopiert (http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/bewerbung/faq/faq_kpp/index.html)

Der Krankenpflegedienst dauert insgesamt drei Kalendermonate oder 90 Tage und kann in Abschnitten von jeweils einem Kalendermonat (auch Februar) oder 30 Tagen Dauer abgeleistet werden.
Bei Aufsplittung in andere Zeiteinheiten halten Sie bitte vorher Rcksprache mit dem Hessischen Landesprfungs- und Untersuchungsamt im Gesundheitswesen.

EDIT: Und es wurde ja schon angesprochen, dass es im Forum einen Beitrag gibt, wo ein user mit dem LPA Hessen telefoniert hat und genau die Aussage bekam, dass Hessen das anders als andere Bundeslnder handhabt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

30 Tage sind fr mich 30 Tage. Ganz egal ob der Monat 31 oder 30 Tage hat.

----------


## davo

> 30 Tage sind fr mich 30 Tage. Ganz egal ob der Monat 31 oder 30 Tage hat.


Siehe http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...t=34003&page=2 - deswegen habe ich gefragt.

----------


## Luaith

Zum Thema Dauer des KKP habe ich mich meinerzeit ausgiebig informiert und auch mit dem LPA herumgezankt.

Die aktuelle Fassung der ApprO schreibt fr die Ausbildung einen "Krankenpflegedienst von drei Monaten" ( 1 Abs. 2) vor. Wichtig hierbei ist der exakte Wortlaut der Approbationsordnung: sie spricht von 3 Monaten, nicht(!) von 90 Tagen. Fr nach Monaten angegebene Fristen in Gesetzestexten gilt der  188 BGB. Dieser definiert einen Monat als Zeitspanne vom einen Tages des Anfangsmonats bis hin zum numerischen Vorlufer dieses Tages im Endmonat, also z.B. vom 18. April bis einschl. 17. Mai = 1 Monat. Dabei ist die tatschliche kalendarische Tagesanzahl egal. Existiert dieser Vortag im Endmonat nicht, gilt stattdessen der letzte Tag des Endmonats, also z.B. 31. Januar - 28. Februar = ebenfalls 1 Monat! Anders wre es, wenn die Approbationsordnung ihre Frist in Tagen angbe. Tut sie aber nicht.

Das Problem ist, dass sich viele LPAs wohl nicht wirklich um diesen Umstand scheren und sich stattdessen auf den  191 BGB berufen, welcher bei der Berechnung von Zeitrumen, die in Monaten oder Jahren angegeben sind, den Monat als 30 Tage definiert - aber eben nur, wenn der Zeitraum "in dem Sinne bestimmt [ist], dass er nicht zusammenhngend zu verlaufen braucht". ( 191 BGB) Das bedeutet, diese Regelung tritt eigentlich nur dann in Kraft, wenn der Zeitraum gesplittet wird, man also z.B. anderthalb Monate Praktikum am Stck machen will. In diesem Fall wrde z.B. vom 15.2. bis zum 14.3. als 1 Monat gelten, darber hinaus wrden die Tage dann jedoch einzeln gezhlt werden und etwa 15 zustzliche Tage dann als halber Monat gelten.

Dummerweise hat man als Student letztenendes das Nachsehen und muss sich der Auffassung seines LPAs mehr oder minder beugen, auch wenn sie da etwas eigensinnige Sichtweisen auf die Berechnung haben. Es stimmt zumindest, dass manche LPAs wohl grundstzlich nach  191 rechnen (also in Tagen), whrend z.B. Hamburg grundstzlich nach  188 geht und nur bei gebrochenen Praktikumslngen auf  191 zurckgreift. Im Zweifel daher unbedingt beim eigenen LPA informieren und nicht darauf hren, wenn in irgendwelchen Internetforen Leute schreiben, es sei definitiv soundso, weil es bei ihnen so gehandhabt wurde. Leider gibt es da derzeit ein ziemliches Chaos zwischen den mtern.

----------


## schwix

Man kann sich solchen rger auch einfach ersparen und 2 Tage mehr machen und rger mit dem LPA ausm Weg gehen.... *rolleyes*

----------


## twin2

Man knnte auch das Pflegepraktikum gleich von der eigenen LPA besttigen lassen, wenn man wei, dass die fr den Praktikanten zustndige LPA (wenn man noch nicht eingeschrieben ist) die 90 Kalendertage akzeptiert. 

Ist es nicht so, dass wenn eine LPA das Krankenpflegepraktikum mal anerkannt hat eine andere LPA das nicht ndern darf ?
Oder ist das ein Mythos ?

EDIT:
Thringen scheint auch eine etwas andere Regelung zu haben:
Seite 8 ganz unten:
http://www.fachschaft.uniklinikum-je...epraktikum.pdf





> Folgende Hinweise hat das Thringer Landesprfungsamt in seinem Merkblatt verffentlicht:
> Ein Monat bedeutet nicht vier Wochen, sondern von Tag x eines Monats bis zum Tag
> x-1. des Folgemonats, also z.B. vom 01.-31.08. oder vom 04.06.-03.07.


@ Sangius: Also ebenfalls nicht 30 Tage z.B. im August.

----------


## WackenDoc

Lilaia: Ganz sicher kann dir das das LPA sagen.
Aber (kurze)Unterbrechung ist was anderes als zwei einzelne Praktika. Bei einer Unterbrechung bist du ja schon auf Station eingearbeitet und kannst nach der Unterbrechung direkt wieder voll durchstarten.
Am einfachsten wre aber, wenn dir die PDL einfach die ursprnglich geplante Zeit bescheinigt.

----------


## mathematicus

> Man kann sich solchen rger auch einfach ersparen und 2 Tage mehr machen und rger mit dem LPA ausm Weg gehen.... *rolleyes*


Habe ich auch so gemacht, 94 Tage Praktikum und 2 war ich krank, dafr wurden mir dann aber 92 Tage am Stck bescheinigt. Auf die 2 Tage kommt es am Ende wirklich auch nicht mehr an, zumal ich da auch wirklich nichts mehr machen musste auer zwei Mal 8 Stunden lang das Stationstelefon zu bedienen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## derTiger

> Habe ich auch so gemacht, 94 Tage Praktikum und 2 war ich krank, dafr wurden mir dann aber 92 Tage am Stck bescheinigt. Auf die 2 Tage kommt es am Ende wirklich auch nicht mehr an, zumal ich da auch wirklich nichts mehr machen musste auer zwei Mal 8 Stunden lang das Stationstelefon zu bedienen.


cool wo das? :Big Grin:

----------


## Lilaia

> Lilaia: Ganz sicher kann dir das das LPA sagen.
> Aber (kurze)Unterbrechung ist was anderes als zwei einzelne Praktika. Bei einer Unterbrechung bist du ja schon auf Station eingearbeitet und kannst nach der Unterbrechung direkt wieder voll durchstarten.
> Am einfachsten wre aber, wenn dir die PDL einfach die ursprnglich geplante Zeit bescheinigt.


Danke, das hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Pflegepraktikum auf der ITS Kardiologie... dort als Arzt zu arbeiten wirkt bisher ziemlich paradiesisch auf mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## John Watson

> Pflegepraktikum auf der ITS Kardiologie... dort als Arzt zu arbeiten wirkt bisher ziemlich paradiesisch auf mich


Was heit ITS?

----------


## Nurbanu

ITS = Intensivstation

----------


## lottisworld

> Pflegepraktikum auf der ITS Kardiologie... dort als Arzt zu arbeiten wirkt bisher ziemlich paradiesisch auf mich


...also das musst Du mal etwas genauer definieren  :bhh:

----------


## hoppel228

Meine neue Station (UCh) ist von den Schwestern und rzten her schon mal nett. Ich wasche viel und mach sonstige unspannende KPP-Ttigkeiten. Es deprimiert mich, dass ich kaum was rztliches lerne oder was irgendwie in der Richtung praktisch wre: So als kleines Dankeschn - immerhin ist es unbezahlt + auf Vollzeit, da sollte man rein theoretisch auch mal was spannendes fr sich mitnehmen knnen. 

Ich wei, dass mein Wunsch fernab der KPP-Realitt liegt. Trotzdem deprimiert mich das grad sehr...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hast du schon mal gefragt ob dir jemand was zeigen kann?

----------


## Arrhytmicin

Frag doch einfach mal, ob du mit in den OP darfst, nachdem du Patient XY fr die OP vorbereitet hast!  :Smilie:

----------


## hoppel228

Es wird mir ja auch was gezeigt: das sind dann aber nur 1-2 kleine Sachen pro Tag. Ich vergleiche auch mit einer KPP'lerin von einer anderen Station: die durfte schon sehr oft bei LP's zuschauen, Blutabnehmen etc. 

Ich kann auch bei Visite dabei sein - zu der Zeit sind wir nur leider meist noch am Waschen.

OP ist schon geplant, dass ich da mal mitdarf - hoffe, das klappt dann auch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann musst du fragen ob dir jemand das Blut abnehmen zeigen kann oder ob man dir mal zeigen kann wie man Fden zieht. Im schlimmsten Fall sagen sie Nein, aber das glaub ich nicht

----------


## hoppel228

Ich werde berichten, ob ich morgen Blut abnehmen darf und wie es ... lief  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

KPP ist nun auch Pflegepraktikum und keine Famulatur  :hmmm...: 

Frag doch mal PJ'ler ob du ihnen Blut abnehmen darfst - unsere waren damals da echt nett und haben mich zustechen lassen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## xQy

Hat von euch jemand einen Teil seines KPP im Bereich plastische Chirurgie abgeleistet?
Mich wrden die Erfahrungen dazu sehr interessieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Arrhytmicin

Ja, ich habe ein KPP auf der plastischen gemacht, allerdings im Rahmen der OTA-Ausbildung. Ich hatte das Glck, ein sehr nettes Team zu haben und viele interessante Dinge zu sehen. Eins habe ich dort gleich am Anfang gelernt: eine plastische chirurgische Station in einem normalen Krankenhaus hat so rein gar nix mit der allseits bekannten Schnheitschirurgie zu tun. Von all den Patienten, die mir in 6 Wochen begegnet sind, waren vielleicht 5 mit rein sthetischen OP's dabei, ansonsten hast du dort vor allem Pat. mit Dekubiti, Lappenplastiken, Handverletzungen oder chronischen Wunden. Viele mit VAC-Pumpen, einige mit amputierten Gliedmaen. Stell dich auf viele Verbandswechsel ein, oft Grenzwertig fr Auge und Nase ;) aufgrund der vorherrschenden Krankheitsbilder auch dementsprechend einige Pflegebedrftige. 
Allerdings steht und fllt so ein Praktikum mit dem Team. Ich hatte wie gesagt ein paar super Nette Schwestern, was mir das ganze echt leicht gemacht hat.

----------


## xQy

> Eins habe ich dort gleich am Anfang gelernt: eine plastische chirurgische Station in einem normalen Krankenhaus hat so rein gar nix mit der allseits bekannten Schnheitschirurgie zu tun.


Ja, das ist vermutlich das hufigste Vorurteil..
Ich hab eine interessante Station gefunden in einem "normalen" Krankenhaus, nur leider befinden sich dort angeblich nur 15 Betten auf Station. Damit knnte es ja wahrscheinlich schon Probleme mit der Anrechnung geben, oder?
Ich meine, dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass die Stationen fr das KPP eine Mindestanzahl bezglich der Bettengre haben mssen, aber dazu findet man im Netz leider auch widersprchliche Angaben :/

----------


## EVT

Wenn man eine Schnheits-OP plant, geht man ja auch meistens nicht in ein normales Krankenhaus, sondern zu einem niedergelassenen Facharzt fr sthetisch-Plastische Chirurgie und die haben dann ihre eigenen Betten und OP-Rume.

Wegen der Bettenzahl solltest du dich bei deinem LPA erkundigen.

----------


## Andre21

Ich wollte fragen ob man das Krankenpflegepraktikum einfach mittendrin abbrechen kann? Zieht das Konsequenzen wegen des Arbeitsvertrages nach sich?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Klar kannst du. Was frn Arbeitsvertrag?

----------


## Andre21

Man bekommt beim KPP keinen? Ich kenne es von anderen Praktika, dass die Stunden, Dauer, Vergtung etc. in dem Vertrag geregelt sind. Ein Krankenhaus in fr das ich mich bewerben wrde zahlt auch. Mich wrde interessieren ob man bei bestehenden Vertrag einfach so aufhren kann.

----------


## Gesocks

> Man bekommt beim KPP keinen? Ich kenne es von anderen Praktika, dass die Stunden, Dauer, Vergtung etc. in dem Vertrag geregelt sind. Ein Krankenhaus in fr das ich mich bewerben wrde zahlt auch. [...]


Das gibt es durchaus, z.B. knnte beim unbezahlten Praktikum drinstehen, dass nichts am Patienten gemacht werden darf, dass man nicht haftpflichtversichert ist, dass man Bekleidung gestellt bekommt und sie zurckzugeben hat, ... Bezahlung, Essensmarken usw. kann man natrlich ebenfalls darin regeln.



> [...] Mich wrde interessieren ob man bei bestehenden Vertrag einfach so aufhren kann.


Naja, das regelt der Vertrag ja. Bei einem eigentlich bezahlten Praktikum wird das wohl zur Folge haben, dass man kein Geld bekommt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hatte keinen Vertrag. Hab einfach ne Schweigepflichtserklrung unterschrieben und das wars auch schon. Wie Gesocks schon sagte in nem Vertrag wird sowas dann wohl drinstehen.

----------


## Andre21

Vielen Dank an euch beide!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Ruhm gebhrt Gesocks.  :hmmm...: 

Aber wieso wrdest du das KPP denn abbrechen?

----------


## Andre21

Bin auf Rang 129 bei Grenzrang 127 im 2. AdH. Euch beiden gebhrt er durch die Hilfsbereitschaft!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aah das Studium kommt in die Quere. Na dann haste ja nen guten Grund den die PDL bestimmt verstehen wird.

----------


## Gesocks

Oioi! Viel Glck!  :Top:

----------


## BELLAK

BLANKO BESCHEINIGUNG GESUCHT BITTE TIPPS!

Ich habe jetzt 7 Arbeitstage (insgesamt 9 ganze Tage) hinter mir, jedoch konnte ich schon nach dem dritten Tag nicht mehr, habe aber noch 4 Arbeitstage durchgehalten. Nun muss ich das Praktikum jedoch beenden, weil es mir psychisch damit leider gar nicht gut geht. Heute hab ich also endgltig beschlossen, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. Die krperliche Belastung, also das dauerhafte Betten- und Wagenschieben, war mir leider zu gro und zudem konnte ich hufig nicht mithelfen, auch nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen, wodurch ich mehrere Stunden meiner 8-Studnen Schicht nur herumstand bzw. -sa, was mich dazu noch psychisch belastet hat und jeden Arbeitstag unntigerweise in die Lnge gezogen hat. Obwohl das Personal sehr nett war, hatte man hufig das Gefhl nicht beachtet zu werden, oder eher eine Last zu sein. Viele Anliegen von Patienten konnte bzw. durfte man auch nicht erfllen. Daher wollte ich mich nochmal bei Ihnen erkundigen, ob es mglich wre bei Ihnen ein 30-tgiges Praktikum zu machen, bei welchem ich aber nicht Vollzeit, sondern Halbzeit arbeite? Somit knnte ich trotzdem den Klinikalltag kennenlernen und trotzdem Medizin studieren, jedoch wre es keine so groe Belastung fr mich und ich wre auch keine Last fr das Pflegepersonal! Ich finde es sehr bewundernswert, dass es Pfleger und Pflegerinnen gibt, die das schaffen, jedoch sehe ich persnlich leider gar keinen Weg fr mich die drei Monate als Praktikantin regulr Vollzeit in der Pflege zu arbeiten, weil ich das krperlich nicht durchhalten wrde. 
Wrde es eventuell noch die Mglichkeit geben, dass sie mir eine Besttigung noch auf einem anderen Weg geben wrden? Ich wre natrlich auch bereit etwas dafr zu zahlen! 

vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## twin2

Bist du krperlich beeintrchtigt ? Gibt es eine Behinderung ?

----------


## LaCorr

Und dann glaubst du als arzt arbeiten zu knnen?

----------


## Choranaptyxis

ber einen deiner letzten Stze solltest du nochmal kurz nachdenken, das mit fr die Bescheinigung zahlen. Drfte in den Bereich Straftat gehen, ist in einem ffentlichen Forum ungnstig zu fragen. Und warum sollte jemand das Risiko eingehen, wenn er dich nicht mal kennt.

----------


## Haematopoesie

Wie man felsenfest davon berzeugt sein kann, 3 Monate Pflegepraktikum sind vllig unntig, sinnlos & ausbeuterisch und dann kommt so jemand wie du daher und liefert in einem kurzen Absatz mal eine 1A Daseinsberechtigung fr die 3 Monate ab.... wowowow.

Also entweder die Trolle sind in letzter Zeit aktiver als sonst, oder die Jugendlichen von heute sind so verwhnt und verweichlicht, dass einem himmelangst wird.

----------


## WackenDoc

Mal schauen, wann ein Link kommt, wie man an diese Bescheinigungen kommt.

Dont feed the Troll

----------


## minifussel

> Also entweder die Trolle sind in letzter Zeit aktiver als sonst, oder die Jugendlichen von heute sind so verwhnt und verweichlicht, dass einem himmelangst wird.


Das muss nicht zwingend ein Troll sein... Auf meiner letzten Station hatte ich einen FSJler, der mich vor dem Schichtbeginn anzurufen pflegte. Die Grnde dafr waren unterschiedlich - vom Kopfweh (Ich wrde gerne abwarten, ob es besser wird, sonst wrde ich mich beim Arzt vorstellen), durch "ich habe so schlecht geschlafen, nicht dass ich aus Mdigkeit was falsch mache" bis hin zu (und das war mein absoluter Favorit, um 04:30) "Ich habe seit gestern abend kein Pipi mehr gehabt, ich fahre gerade zur Notaufnahme, es knnte ja Harnstau sein". Und er meinte das alles wirklich ernst, denn wenn er schon da war, war er fleiig...

----------


## petariel

> Wie man felsenfest davon berzeugt sein kann, 3 Monate Pflegepraktikum sind vllig unntig, sinnlos & ausbeuterisch und dann kommt so jemand wie du daher und liefert in einem kurzen Absatz mal eine 1A Daseinsberechtigung fr die 3 Monate ab.... wowowow.
> 
> Also entweder die Trolle sind in letzter Zeit aktiver als sonst, oder die Jugendlichen von heute sind so verwhnt und verweichlicht, dass einem himmelangst wird.


Das ist in der Tat so. Bei Einschreibungen habe ich jetzt mehrfach in den letzten Jahren gesehen, dass die Eltern da inzwischen mitkommen und quasi Hand halten mssen. Kinder ber 18. Und die Schlange an Eltern wird jedes Jahr lnger. Ist wirklich erschreckend, denn da muss an der prinzipiellen Eignung und Verantwortungsbereitschaft (eine Unterschrift) einfach gezweifelt werden.
Ich finde das Konzept des Pflegepraktikums auch nicht verkehrt. Auerdem wundert mich,dass die Jugendlichen sich dafr keinen Deut schmen, wenn die anderen schon die Augen rollen. Wer schon bei einem Pflegepraktikum betrgt,der sollte auch nicht an Patienten arbeiten.

----------

